# Lindsay Lohan thread



## cocogirl07

Dina Lohan is one person who was not amused by Rob Schneider's guest appearance on the _Tonight Show with Jay Leno_ Tuesday  during which he dressed as Lindsay Lohan. 

"We have a great respect for Jay Leno but we are disappointed in the path he chose to allow a guest to make light of a very serious situation concerning Lindsay," Dina told _Access Hollywood_'s Billy Bush in an e-mail Thursday. 

On Tuesday, Schneider was booked as a last-minute replacement for Lohan, who canceled her scheduled appearance after she was arrested on drunk-driving charges. For the spot, Schneider dressed in drag as the actress, complete with blond wig, black dress and an alcohol-monitoring bracelet strapped to his leg. 

"This is a very personal and private matter and our only concern is to get Lindsay the help that she needs," Dina adds in the e-mail. "We will get through this together and it will make our family stronger." 

Lindsay's mom also sent her gratitude to another late-night host for steering clear of her 21-year-old-daughter's recent trouble. "Thank you to Craig Ferguson for not making a mockery of such a serious situation to which teens and young adults are facing across the country!" wrote Dina. 

She added: "Our thoughts and prayers go out to all families who have had to see a family member through tough times." 

The email is signed, "Dina and Family."


----------



## H_addict

Dina, sweetheart! If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck then it must be ...


----------



## Swanky

guess the enabler has a guilty conscience?


----------



## arjeepgirl

her mom is such an enabler.  if she wasn't so busy trying to act 20, then lohan wouldn't be such a mess.


----------



## gloss_gal

Dina doesn't get it.  Who cares what Leno says, your child is in crisis!


----------



## wordpast

Lindsay isn't taking her own sobriety seriously so why should anyone else?  She wants privacy now? It wasn't so "private" when Lindsay was driving drunk on a public street. This whole family is off...


----------



## bagnshoofetish

gloss_gal said:


> Dina doesn't get it.  Who cares what Leno says, your child is in crisis!



totally.  her focus is on the wrong thing, but I guess when you crave publicity.....


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> Who cares what Leno says, your child is in crisis!




You're absoultey right! 
Lindsay's mom is such a loser - no wonder the poor girl is so messed up!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

This, coming from the one who parties with her daughter? Hmmmm. ok. She needs to get it together and help her drug addicted daughter.
Maybe they should both attend rehab together:weird:


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Why doesn't she "slam" her own daughter for her destructive ways? That's where the attention needs to be. Maybe if she'd help her daughter become sober then the comics wouldn't be making jokes about her.


----------



## kmcq

I actually watched that episode of jay Leno and I thought Rob Schneider was funny!!! I'm sorry but I have no respect whatsoever for Lindsay and other young celebs like that and the worst part is their excuse is always " So much stress and pressure from paparazzi, etc..." I dont even understand why they are still given jobs. There are lots of younger actresses who are good yet out of the limelight (natalie portman, mandy moore, julia stiles...)


----------



## sheishollywood

arjeepgirl said:


> her mom is such an enabler.  if she wasn't so busy trying to act 20, then lohan wouldn't be such a mess.



ITA! What does she expect? Straighten your child up!


----------



## karo

arjeepgirl said:


> her mom is such an enabler. if she wasn't so busy trying to act 20, then lohan wouldn't be such a mess.


Couldn't have said it better!


----------



## legaldiva

"... not making a mockery of such a serious situation to which teens and young adults are facing across the country."

Um, very few teens and young adults are facing the same gravity of FELONY DRUG CHARGES that you're daughter is.  This woman needs a reality check ... that or a b*tch slap.


----------



## SophiaLee

That's his JOB! geezus he makes fun of the president and you expect him to leave Lindsay alone? Uh, not gonna happen sweetie. 

On another note, just wanted to say to all those people that blame her mom, that I disagree. I think Dina is a poser and probably not the greatest mother but Lindsay is an adult and has the ability to make her own decisions. 

It's such a cop-out when people blame their parents/childhood for their problems. Seriously, get over it and move on. We've all had problems. A lot of us worse than her, I'm sure.


----------



## SophiaLee

Of course, I do think Dina is an enabler and bears a small part of the responsibility...but to say it is her fault and not Lindsays? Passing the buck.


----------



## Kellybag

Lindsay never had much of a mother because her mother was too busy trying to better herself.  They both need to take responsibility and grow up! 
Part of being a celebrity is the spotlight...they want it when it helps them and then, they want nothing when their is a crisis.


----------



## creighbaby

When your daughter gets liquored up and gets busted twice by police driving recklessly, it is no longer a personal problem. Dina Lohan's irresponsible daughter put other people in danger and is lucky that no one got hurt while she was drinking and driving. She ain't getting no sympathy from me.


----------



## travelbliss

arjeepgirl said:


> her mom is such an enabler.  if she wasn't so busy trying to act 20, then lohan wouldn't be such a mess.



^^^^

LOL!


----------



## NYCBelle

that rob schneider skit was awesome!!  dina needs to go take care of her kids and stop making comments about everything to look like shes a doting mom.


----------



## Compass Rose

Hey!    That's Showbiz!!!!!


----------



## LambLovesChanel

Whatever.........I think SHE'S drunk!!!!


----------



## Liz_x3

Well I for one found every little bit of the skit poking fun at Lindsay HILARIOUS!  I was laughing my head off!

Why is Dina so concerned about the little joke?  Worse things have been said about Lindsay.  Shouldn't she be more concerned about the fact that her daughter was caught driving a car under the influence and with cocaine in HER pants..


----------



## caitlin1214

If she doesn't want people joking about Lindsay, Lindsay shouldn't be doing things that give people material.


----------



## caitlin1214

For some Godawful reason, I'm watching Entertainment Tonight and they did a report about the Lindsay scandal. 


Dina and Alli are blaming her father, her father is blaming Dina . . . . here's an idea: How about it's Lindsay's fault! She was the one stupid enought to drive drunk with cocaine in her pocket!


----------



## Pursegrrl

caitlin1214 said:


> For some Godawful reason, I'm watching Entertainment Tonight and they did a report about the Lindsay scandal.
> 
> 
> Dina and Alli are blaming her father, her father is blaming Dina . . . . here's an idea: *How about it's Lindsay's fault*! She was the one stupid enought to drive drunk with cocaine in her pocket!


 
Right on, caitlin!


----------



## socalgem

Dina is doing the typical Dina thing, sucking up to the media. She seems to crave attention at whatever cost.


----------



## krisco

Dina should be mad at herself and not Jay Leno.  Jay's just doing his job.  It's so clear that Dina was not doing hers when it come to taking care of Lindsey.


----------



## socalgem

SophiaLee said:


> That's his JOB! geezus he makes fun of the president and you expect him to leave Lindsay alone? Uh, not gonna happen sweetie.
> 
> On another note, just wanted to say to all those people that blame her mom, that I disagree. I think Dina is a poser and probably not the greatest mother but Lindsay is an adult and has the ability to make her own decisions.
> 
> It's such a cop-out when people blame their parents/childhood for their problems. Seriously, get over it and move on. We've all had problems. A lot of us worse than her, I'm sure.



It is Dina's fault. If she hadn't been partying with her daughter when she was younger and acting like her friend instead of her mum, I don't think Lindsay would be the way she is now.


----------



## jenarae

I think it was amazing 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qWwKoUZmxo


----------



## tachikomatic

creighbaby said:


> When your daughter gets liquored up and gets busted twice by police driving recklessly, it is no longer a personal problem. Dina Lohan's irresponsible daughter put other people in danger and is lucky that no one got hurt while she was drinking and driving. She ain't getting no sympathy from me.


Yeeeeeeeeeeeup!!!
Driving under the influence isn't just putting Lindsay at risk. I could give a rat's a** about her. 
_And_ her allegedly saying that she wouldn't get in trouble because she's a celebrity. She's a waste. She was a decent actress. I hope her career is over. It makes me _so_ mad because she's a role model for young girls.


----------



## Megs

She needs to focus ALL of her attention elsewhere.


----------



## purseinsanity

Maybe she should have paid more attention to her daughter and monitored her behavior instead of monitoring what everyone thinks all the time.  Getting drunk with your daughter at a club when she's underage is hardly appropriate mothering.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

My MIL keeps blaming Dina for Lindseys stupid ass mistakes, we actually got into and ARGUMENT about it today lmao!! But then again...she is still giving $$ to her weed smoking granddaughter because "its not her fault shes like that, its her mothers"ush:. Anyone want to go to my MIL's house and slap her for me???


----------



## QueenOfDa702

SophiaLee said:


> That's his JOB! geezus he makes fun of the president and you expect him to leave Lindsay alone? Uh, not gonna happen sweetie.
> 
> On another note, just wanted to say to all those people that blame her mom, that I disagree. I think Dina is a poser and probably not the greatest mother but Lindsay is an adult and has the ability to make her own decisions.
> 
> * It's such a cop-out when people blame their parents/childhood for their problems. Seriously, get over it and move on. We've all had problems. A lot of us worse than her, I'm sure*.



god, I TOTALLY agree!
And thats coming from someone whos mother didnt give a rats ass about her!


----------



## ItsMyWorld

Dina needs to keep her mouth shut. In my opinion, she needs to stop blaming people, flapping her mouth and get her daughter to actually take some responsibility for her actions.

Im sure Lindsey didn't have the most easy childhood with her parents and their behavior but she's an adult now. She has no one to blame but herself.


----------



## Toto too

Come on, Dina needs to find a way to turn the spotlight on herself.  They're both responsible for what a train wreck Lindsay has turned into.


----------



## keodi

Kellybag said:


> Lindsay never had much of a mother because her mother was too busy trying to better herself. They both need to take responsibility and grow up!
> Part of being a celebrity is the spotlight...they want it when it helps them and then, they want nothing when their is a crisis.


I agree with this also, Dina really need to act like a mother instead of Lindsay's friend and take care of her daughter before it's too late. and stop trying to get further attention from the press...


----------



## caitlin1214

*Rob Schneider Criticizes Dina & Lindsay Lohan*

MONDAY JULY 30, 2007 10:30 AM EDT








Comedian Rob Schneider has shrugged off Dina Lohan's concerns about his portrayal of her daughter on Jay Leno. 

"When Mrs. Lohan stops partying with her child, then I'll have an ounce of respect for her," Schneider tells PEOPLE. 

Dina Lohan criticized Leno and Schneider for "making light" of her daughter's woes after the actress was forced to cancel her spot on the _Tonight Show_ following her arrest last week. Schneider, in a blond wig and little black dress (complete with mock alcohol monitoring ankle-bracelet), stepped up to the plate and answered Jay's questions when he took the star's spot in the hot seat. 


On Saturday, Schneider had an equal amount of tough love for Lindsay. "I don't care if her parents are both crummy  you cannot blame your parents anymore. She's not a kid," the former _Saturday Night Live_ star says of the troubled 21-year-old. 

"Lindsay, get it together, America will forgive you but you gotta do something positive with your life," Schneider adds. "I hope she does okay but at a certain point, there's so many bigger problems in the world than Lindsay Lohan. 

"I hope she gets her head out of her nice, cute little rear end and finds a life for herself," says the comic, currently filming with pal Adam Sandler on location in the Hamptons. "She's very talented, and a special little actress but there are so many people out there who'd trade positions with her in a heartbeat and use it better than she is." 

He and Sandler had to turned out to see Dave Matthews and Tim Reynolds playing the Hamptons Social at Ross in East Hampton, N.Y., Saturday night. Mandy Moore, Billy Joel with wife Katie Lee, Edie Falco and Joan Allen were among the famous faces in attendance at the glitzy rock 'n' roll event. 

* Reporting by LESLEY MESSER* 

(http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20048766,00.html)


----------



## Compass Rose

How funny!!!!!


----------



## socalgem

QueenOfDa702 said:


> god, I TOTALLY agree!
> And thats coming from someone whos mother didnt give a rats ass about her!



You honestly think that Dina partying with her underage daughter wasn't her being a bad parent?


----------



## arjeepgirl

Lindsay does have responsibility for her actions, but that doesn't make her mother blameless.  She parties with her daughter, makes excuses for her bad behavior, asks for privacy but sells info to the tabloids, and I think her entire income comes from her daughter.  That is a crappy parent.


----------



## socalgem

arjeepgirl said:


> Lindsay does have responsibility for her actions, but that doesn't make her mother blameless.  She parties with her daughter, makes excuses for her bad behavior, asks for privacy but sells info to the tabloids, and I think her entire income comes from her daughter.  That is a crappy parent.



Exactly!!

Her mom should have been a mom when she was younger and maybe Lindsay wouldn't be the way she is now.


----------



## the_forehead

gloss_gal said:


> Dina doesn't get it. Who cares what Leno says, your child is in crisis!


 
Seriously.  Go fix your child first.  Maybe then Leno wouldn't do that... although it was hilarious!  =D  I enjoyed the show!  lol


----------



## i love red bags




----------



## i love red bags

She is totaly hot!


----------



## travelbliss

I wonder how old these photos are?
Quite different from the recent ones I've seen of her !!


----------



## starlet

I love looking at her.


----------



## thinkPINK

Can't stand the girl, but I'll admit those are some good pictures.


----------



## missisa07

^I agree.  I don't like Lindsay, but she photographs extremely well.


----------



## socalgem

Those pics have to be older.


----------



## shopping lady

She is very cute!


----------



## Gia918

She definitely works the camera...


----------



## sheishollywood

thinkPINK said:


> Can't stand the girl, but I'll admit those are some good pictures.


Mm Hmm. Not a fan but she is very pretty.


----------



## victoria123

She looks very hot!


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Not bad..the cigarette can go though.


----------



## handbag addict

Love, love, love Lindsay, sorry guys... oh and concerning the cigarette, she is only human and she smokes as millions of people and photography is an art and you can cut the ads about cigarettes(i agree on that) BUT THIS IS NOT AN AD.


----------



## MillionBaby

Very cute and beautiful!


----------



## *goldengirl*

She looks awesome!


----------



## sassy LV

I don't like her!


----------



## LaLohan

"LiLos media-whore dad, Michael Lohan, has given an interview with _News Of The World_ saying that Lindsay is planning on quitting Hollywood, quitting bad boy boyfriend Calum Best, and finding a healthier way to deal with emotional pain."

Lindsay said, Daddy, I have done some terrible things and been addicted to drugs but please believe me I will never do drugs again. 
She said she does not want to live in Hollywood as that is where this evil in her life happens. 
She said, I hate Hollywood and I dont want to work there. I need a break and I am moving away. 
Vowing to steer clear of sex and drug addict Calum, Lindsay added: I will stop hanging round with people who are bad for me. 
Michael revealed: Lindsay said since me and her mum had split her life had just not been the same. My heart ached and I was racked with guilt when she said, I just wanted my Mummy and Daddy back. 
She was about 17 when she started to turn to drugs and for the past four years Lindsay has become more and more reliant on them. 
She said the pain of our separation led her to do drugs and alcohol because she just wanted to numb the pain and drown her sorrows. 
You only have to look at the poor state Britney Spears is in at the moment to know living in Hollywood is not good for these young girls. 
Lindsay and I both pray Britney can turn her life around too. For Lindsay the only way to do that is to take a break. So after she has honoured her existing film commitments that will be it. She just wants to stop making movies for the time being and be near her family. 

Source:
www.celebitchy.com


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I hope this is true, although I hope she doesnt quit making movies-I think shes a really great actress. I hope she can find a calm medium between Acting and the Hollywood lifestyle.


----------



## twiggers

The problem is....this hs been her entire life....it's hard to walk away from it....I honestly don't think she is mature enough to do it!!
I hope she can find that happy medium though!


----------



## karo

I doubt she will quit Hollywood. She's definitely not mature enough to do that. Besides I think her super-mom won't let her quit her career or even take a break.


----------



## Kimm992

The whole situation is just so sad.  "Mean Girls" was on tv the other night and I just kept thinking how sweet and cute she was back then....what has happened to this poor girl.


----------



## AestHetiC

karo said:


> I doubt she will quit Hollywood. She's definitely not mature enough to do that. Besides I think her super-mom won't let her quit her career or even take a break.


 
i somewhat agree with this. i really don't think she can steer clear of hollywood life.


----------



## sheishollywood

karo said:


> I doubt she will quit Hollywood. She's definitely not mature enough to do that. Besides I think her super-mom won't let her quit her career or even take a break.



I agree. And I agree with the previous post about this has been her entire life. She probably doesn't even know how it's like to quit hollywood and even if she did, would hollywood let her quit? They'd still follow her around to see what the "toned down LiLoh would do". 

Also there's something about her dad that irks me!


----------



## LAltiero85

Ya gotta feel for her, she has two awful stage parents....she never had a snowball's chance in hell.


----------



## superstar

Why quit hollywood? just stop doing drugs and she'll be okay. There are so many actors in hollywood that are just fine.


----------



## cocogirl07

superstar said:


> Why quit hollywood? just stop doing drugs and she'll be okay. There are so many actors in hollywood that are just fine.


 

ITA!!! she need to stay in rehad, and get her act together. I could see Lindsay doing great in the future. She went to through a bad time. I am very happy shes back together with her dad, she need him to help he out. I am not saying hes a great father, but her had to be better than the mother. He has an alcohol problem and this is the reason for all that mess. There is always a problem in the family. I love Lindsay and hope to see her in more movies.


----------



## keodi

twiggers said:


> The problem is....this hs been her entire life....it's hard to walk away from it....I honestly don't think she is mature enough to do it!!
> I hope she can find that happy medium though!


 
I think so too, I wish her the best though! it's such a shame she is a good actress


----------



## poshinstyle

Mmhmm..see to believe. She doesn't have to quit Hollywood. She just needs to surround herself with decent people.


----------



## helpl!!! slush

i hope she gets herself together but i dont have much hope for her

plus she has made herself look really bad she isnt going to be hired by any big time directors until she proves she isnt a junkie,,,


----------



## lostnexposed

nah...she wont quit hollywood...but I think she will move out of there. Hopefully she'll move back home to NYC. There seems to be less drama from the singers and actors who live in NYC compared to LA. Anyone agree...or jsut me??


----------



## Minnie

I think Hollywood might quit her!! 
When was the last time she had a successful movie ???


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I hope she pulls herself together and gets on with a sucessful life.
The poor child has a media whore of a mom and loser of a dad, so her path is not an easy one. I wish her well.


----------



## dallas

She's an actress? I always wondered what, exactly, she did.


----------



## travelbliss

karo said:


> I doubt she will quit Hollywood. She's definitely not mature enough to do that. Besides I think *her super-mom won't let her quit her career or even take a break.*


*
*




^^^^^^^
That's probably the honest truth....


----------



## KristyDarling

Maybe she should just stop hanging out with her loser friends, move across the country, go to college and grow up a bit (A LOT!)  before deciding whether she's going to quit the movie-making business. No need to make any dramatic decisions right now while she's in the throes of withdrawal and recovery. Personally, I find her annoying on-screen so I couldn't care less if she never made another movie, but I hope she finds her path.


----------



## ssm

I hope things work out with her.  I really have liked her in the movies I've seen.


----------



## miss oinky

Sad  ​


----------



## gillianna

She will quit Hollywood just as much as Paris Hilton found God.  What a bunch of crap.  These party attention divas can't life without a camera in their face.  You look at Jodie Foster--she went to college and kept a low profile and I think is one of the best in the business.  Then look at Brooke Shields, even with her pushy mother she went to Princeton and continued with her life and has a nice life.  It shows that there are some mature people who are smart enough not to party their life away.


----------



## KristyDarling

gillianna said:


> She will quit Hollywood just as much as Paris Hilton found God.  What a bunch of crap.  These party attention divas can't life without a camera in their face.  You look at Jodie Foster--she went to college and kept a low profile and I think is one of the best in the business.  Then look at Brooke Shields, even with her pushy mother she went to Princeton and continued with her life and has a nice life.  It shows that there are some mature people who are smart enough not to party their life away.


True, every word.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

no.  wait.  stop.  don't go.


----------



## bagnshoofetish

gillianna said:


> She will quit Hollywood just as much as Paris Hilton found God. What a bunch of crap. These party attention divas can't life without a camera in their face. You look at Jodie Foster--she went to college and kept a low profile and I think is one of the best in the business. Then look at Brooke Shields, even with her pushy mother she went to Princeton and continued with her life and has a nice life. It shows that there are some mature people who are smart enough not to party their life away.


 
true dat.  
look at: 
Jennifer Love Hewitt
Anne Hathaway
Gwyneth Paltrow
Julia Roberts
I could go on and on.  All very young when they started and they didn't get into these messes.  And even someone like Drew Barrymore put her money where her mouth is and cleaned up her act.  There is no excuse for their behavior other than being incredibly self absorbed.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

QueenOfDa702 said:


> I hope this is true, although I hope she doesnt quit making movies-I think shes a really great actress. I hope she can find a calm medium between Acting and the Hollywood lifestyle.


 
Yeah I agree.


----------



## LaLohan

Troubled actress *Lindsay Lohan* has taken up gardening to help her battle her drink and drugs demons.
The Mean Girls star - who is currently residing at the Cirque Lodge rehabilitation centre in Utah - took great pride in showing off her gardening skills to her father Michael during their recent reunion.
The 21-year-old's father also reveals Lohan has been caring for the facility's horses.
He says, "Lindsay laughed with excitement as she told me how she spends her days. She spends hours writing songs about what she has been through".
"And she helps look after the horses. Every day she helps muck them out, feed them and ride them. She has taken up gardening and loved showing me the roses she helps look after."
Lohan is recovering in rehab after she was caught with cocaine while drink driving in July.

Source:
www.teenhollywood.com


----------



## gotracey

I've always had a soft spot for Lindsay because she looks a lot like I did when I was a kid (before she got too blonde and too skinny).  We redheads have to stick together, you know.  I also believe there is some real talent hidden in there.

Personally, I think both of her parents are losers and that she should stay away from both of them for now.  Maybe they can all be friends when mom and dad grow up.  She is an adult now and needs to act like one.  Jodie Foster, Brooke Shields, and Drew Barrymore are all perfect examples of what she could be if she just focuses on herself, her well-being, and her future.  I wish her well.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## LaLohan




----------



## RoseMary

hope, rehab will do her good...


----------



## RoseMary

are they allowed to leave the rehab?


----------



## noon

What is she doing sitting on the ground?


----------



## sora17

What are the stickers under her boots? The price tags?

Hope she keeps getting the support she needs to get well.


----------



## twiggers

I'm really not liking the super blond hair!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Hope she's doing better.
What bag is that?


----------



## LVobsessed415

I think she looks great.


----------



## FijiBuni

RoseMary said:


> are they allowed to leave the rehab?



Thats what I was thinking?!


----------



## caitlin1214

Maybe the one with her is a chaperone?


----------



## slowlyfading

i'm not liking that outfit so much...


----------



## cocogirl07

caitlin1214 said:


> Maybe the one with her is a chaperone?


 
Your probaly rite, I feel like she should get a chance to go out to watch a movie and pick up a few stuff for herself. It seems like she is taking this seriously, I hope she stays put. I heard she is staying there till thanks giving.


----------



## cocogirl07

Thats weird she has 2 different types of showes on, boots and sneakers.


----------



## vintagelove

^yep, i'd think, for the most part, getting out to do little things like see a movie might help to slowly start adjusting to "normal" life.


----------



## PrincessMe

i wonder if she would have gotten the part in that film if she hadnt been too busy partying??


----------



## LaLohan

sora17 said:


> What are the stickers under her boots? The price tags?


 
I think so! lol


----------



## Megs

What bag is that??


----------



## Neptune

cocogirl07 said:


> Thats weird she has 2 different types of showes on, boots and sneakers.



Good, I'm not the only once who noticed this...


----------



## carol86cruz

cocogirl07 said:


> Thats weird she has 2 different types of showes on, boots and sneakers.



she has a shopping bag...maybe she went shoe shopping.


----------



## cocogirl07

carol86cruz said:


> she has a shopping bag...maybe she went shoe shopping.


 
You are probaly right


----------



## Ilovepurse007

Megs said:


> What bag is that??



The bag is by Steven by Steve Madden. I was just checking out this bag on Nordstrom.com before I read this thread...(a sign to buy or not to buy)


----------



## Ilovepurse007

^wait...the metal detail looks a bit different...but others are exactly same.


----------



## shopping lady

She looks good in the pics though.


----------



## shopping lady

She looks good!


----------



## Kimm992

She's definitely looking much better!


----------



## uberdumb

Hopefully she sorts her life out.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## princessaj0603

Does anyone else besides me think that she isn't really taking rehab seriously..AGAIN??  With that sticker she stuck on her butt and the way she has been acting recently it seems to me that she just thinks this is another way to gt some publicity.  

Hope I am not alone on this...but she just seems like she is having to much fun in rehab...


----------



## sheishollywood

princessaj0603 said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that she isn't really taking rehab seriously..AGAIN??  With that sticker she stuck on her butt and the way she has been acting recently it seems to me that she just thinks this is another way to gt some publicity.
> 
> Hope I am not alone on this...but she just seems like she is having to much fun in rehab...



. I think she just likes the recognition. She won't do it unless she gets a good pat on the back for it. Don't get me wrong, I'm glad she's getting help (she needs it), but I think there are underlining issues she needs to take more seriously.


----------



## chicbabacool

princessaj0603 said:


> Does anyone else besides me think that she isn't really taking rehab seriously..AGAIN??  With that sticker she stuck on her butt and the way she has been acting recently it seems to me that she just thinks this is another way to gt some publicity.
> 
> Hope I am not alone on this...but she just seems like she is having to much fun in rehab...



ITA. I think it's just another publicity stunt and image damage control.


----------



## gillianna

One way to not get attention is to wear a shirt that has that written all over your back.  She can't live out of the limelight........She must be having tabloid detox.....and needs her fix as soon as possible.  Think about it what would these divas do if the tabloids actually did not pay attention to them, more crazy stunts like Britney to get attention.  At least Lindsay seems to dress much better.


----------



## Charlie

It should say "DONT FOLLOW *MY LEAD*"


----------



## princessaj0603

CRYLATER3 said:


> It should say "DONT FOLLOW *MY LEAD*"


 



AGREE!!


----------



## SOUTHERNGAL87

I do not like her blonde hair at all!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

what bag is that?


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Lady chinadoll said:


> what bag is that?


 


My thoughts exactly!
Love the bag.


----------



## girlsgottoshop

CRYLATER3 said:


> It should say "DONT FOLLOW *MY LEAD*"


 
Totally agree!!!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## DD101

she looks happy


----------



## keodi

hmm I hope she's doing okay!


----------



## gillianna

So today she wants her picture taken?????


----------



## amanda

cheap-o shoes...


----------



## Natalie

She seems to enjoy sitting on pavement...


----------



## LVobsessed415

she looks great. wow how long has she been in rehab now?


----------



## caitlin1214

She looks like she's about to rob a bank.


----------



## alta

good to see she's a healtheir weight now


----------



## cocogirl07

caitlin1214 said:


> She looks like she's about to rob a bank.


she looks very healthy and happy...I hope it stays that way


----------



## noon

Does she sit out there waiting for the paparazzi to swing by to have her picture taken?


----------



## caitlin1214

cocogirl07 said:


> she looks very healthy and happy...I hope it stays that way


 
Well, yeah, that too.


----------



## holly di

She looks good, happy and healthy....I just hope she stays this way.


----------



## karo

She looks healthy and happy and I hope she stays that way.


----------



## LaLohan

*Lindsay Lohan plans on spending 5 days next week with her dad, Michael. *



*Michael talked to the Daily News and said,*_Im looking forward to spending the next week with her. Weve been in *constant phone contact*. Shes in a great, great place now. Ive never heard her *so honest, contrite and focused*.__Lindsay is weeding out all the bad. Shes taking a step back and *reevaluating her life*. What she tells - her honesty and openness - has *brought me to tears*. Its beyond words how proud I am of her._​Michael and Lindsay will be headed to an undisclosed location in Utah as part of *out-patient therapy* next week. Counselors have suggested that Michael is *the best person* for Lindsay to stay with.



A source said,_Not only is he her dad - someone with her best interests at heart - but hes also someone who *successfully turned his own life around* after battling substance abuse._​_Michael knows he can help Lindsay to continue to win her battle against alcohol and drugs. *He was in rehab twice* himself when he was trying to kick his own addictions - which included *alcohol, cocaine and sex*. He knows the *pitfalls and temptations *that await someone preparing to leave rehab. He wants to be there for Lindsay now because so many times in the past, he wasnt able to be when she needed him._​Source:
www.celebritysmackblog.com


----------



## Staci B

I hope it all turns out great for her. She is so talented.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Kellybag

yuck on this one!


----------



## LOREBUNDE

I like it but it could be a little longer


----------



## karo

Not a flattering outfit. Really don't like it.


----------



## LaLohan

Paris Hilton is wearing that too


----------



## princessaj0603

i don't really like it either...


----------



## kuriso

no and no.


----------



## xjsbellamias13

i like the concept but there is something off about the look...


----------



## Minnie

Is Lindsay shopping at forever21??


----------



## RoseMary

no, don't like it.


----------



## gillianna

She hired Britney's stylist........


----------



## LAltiero85

Not to be harsh, but I HATE the way she does the "peace" sign.  Linz: Newsflash "YOU DIDN'T INVENT THE PEACE SIGN!!!!!"  She just looks so stupid when she does that.  Sorry for the rant...lol.  JMHO.


----------



## Sophia

I adore Lilo's outfit in these pictures!

I think shes actually taking Rehab seriously this time!

Love her!


----------



## SunnyFreckles

How does she get out so much?  Really, isn't she supposed to be _in_ rehab, not hanging out on the same street corner in different outfits _everyday_?!?


----------



## lv-lover

Bleck, not liking this look. Her dress looks a bit...I don't know, blobby?


----------



## LAltiero85

Hmmm....I think rehab should be a private thing...she is being photographed waaaay too much for being in rehab.  I think someone's an attention wh*re.......


----------



## i love red bags

I like it!She's pretty!


----------



## simpleplan

She looks great in anything...


----------



## keodi

hmmm let me see.....no, no, no, and no.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I hope her health is better and she gets back on track.


----------



## cocogirl07

Photo by: Michael Tran / FilmMagic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Lindsay Lohan has checked out of the exclusive Cirque Lodge Treatment Center in Utah, where she has been since August, multiple sources, including both of her parents, confirm to PEOPLE. 

"She's finished the program," one source says. "Lindsay is done, but she may come back for outpatient treatment. She over-extended her stay because she wanted to. She could have been out awhile ago, but she chose to stay." 

Lohan's mother, Dina, told PEOPLE Friday: "I'm proud of her. She's moving ahead with her life. Things were getting out of control. She took action. She took responsibility. She really needed to heal." 

Lohan was photographed Friday afternoon with her father Michael, who carried her suitcases, leaving Cirque Lodge. "I will be there in her life as best I can but from here on she's going to have a lot of decisions to make on her own," Michael told PEOPLE Friday. "Now that she is going out into the world, I can only hope for the best." 

The father and daughter reunited last month for the first time in three years when he paid a visit to her in rehab. "I'm enjoying my time with Lindsay and I'm happy to see and believe she's the Lindsay I last saw three years ago, before all this turmoil came into her life," says Michael. "I am trying my best to lead by example and institute important tools." 

Of the actress's reunion with her father, Lohan's mom, Dina, told PEOPLE recently: "It can only help her recovery. It's time to mend." 

*Back to Work*

And Lohan is already gearing up for her return to work: A source says she has plans to start filming her tango-themed move, _Dare to Love Me_, in Los Angeles on Oct. 15. Plus, says the source, despite reports suggesting Lindsay is an insurance liability for film studios, Lohan has been insured for this film. 

"Lindsay will start her life over," says the source. "She's gotten rid of the people around her who were bad influences." 

*DUI Arrest*






Lohan's treatment there began in the weeks following her early morning July 24 arrest in Santa Monica, Calif., on suspicion of drunken driving after a brief car chase. 

At the police station, Lohan, 21, was searched and a "small" amount of cocaine was found in her pocket, said Santa Monica police spokesman Lt. Alex Padilla. 

Immediately after she was booked, her attorney said that Lohan, who had recently completed a six-week stint at Promises rehab center, had "relapsed" and was receiving "medical care." 

A month later, at the time her lawyer negotiated a plea deal for Lohan in her DUI cases, the actress issued a statement in which she accepted responsibility for her actions and said she suffers from drug and alcohol addiction. 

"It is clear to me that my life has become completely unmanageable because I am addicted to alcohol and drugs," her statement said.


----------



## cocogirl07

I really have hope in her and this that she can do it this time. I have more faith in her then Britney Spears.


----------



## amanda

the length of her stay shows a lot of commitment, hopefully it wasn't just for show.  good luck to her.


----------



## scarlett_2005

Hopefully she will stay clean.


----------



## karo

I wish her all the best, but I seriously doubt she'll tay clean, especially if she won't change her friends and the place she lives - Hollywood.


----------



## slowlyfading

i really hope she's better now.


----------



## RoseMary

karo said:


> I wish her all the best, but I seriously doubt she'll tay clean, especially if she won't change her friends and the place she lives - Hollywood.


 
yes, i feel the same. time will show, i guess.


----------



## missisa07

I hope she can separate herself from her old friends and that lifestyle that was so toxic.  I don't want the next headline I read to be about her tragic death.


----------



## harass

I really really hope she can keep sober this time round - would love to see her in a decent movie again


----------



## Sophia

So glad for Lindsay! I love this girl, and hope she gets her career back on track. She has got so much talent!


----------



## shopaddict

why do stars like her not have to go to jail for possession of cocaine? "small" my ass. sorry lindsay fans!


----------



## gillianna

How long before she gets back in the tabloid news?????  How long before the first bar hopping party?????  I doubt if she will stay sober and drug free......the people and life style she lives will not help her.  If she surrounds herself with family this time maybe she has a chance but her mother is a person who craves to be famous so I don't think her mother is someone to help since her mother likes to party with her.  Maybe her Dad will be the one to show her some guidance.....no matter what happened in the past it seems like he is trying to make a difference in her life.  I really hope she is able to finish the movie and maybe the old Lindsay will be back.


----------



## anufangava

I hope she decides to stay out of Hollywood for awhile.  She is definitely surrounded by people who are bad influence.


----------



## Kellybag

It sure was nice to have a break from her...tired of reading about her every single day!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## karo

Well, she doesn't look bad, but I'm not a fan of that dress.


----------



## Sophia

She looks great, IMO!


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Hope she is healthier -- what up with the leg warmers?


----------



## FijiBuni

I hate that dress! She looks good though, its good she worked things out with her father!


----------



## RoseMary

hope, she is better.


----------



## azia

That dress!! Lol. She just can't leave ANYTHING unrevealed.


----------



## lilatheflirt

I wish her luck!

When she left, she wore jeans, a top with a black shawl-y type, and a black hat.. what was her purse does anyone know?


----------



## twiggers

I hope she can stay clean!!!!


----------



## travelbliss

i hope she stays clean and sober......i'm skeptical, but hopeful.


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I wish her the best.


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

*Lindsay Lohan* goes to Tuscan Trattoria Cucina Toscana with her snowboarder boyfriend Riley Giles in in Salt Lake City, Utah on Tuesday.


----------



## Nola

Let´s see how long he can take the paps


----------



## karo

^^^^ Right. I think he might be a good choice, he's not from Hollywood (at least that's what I think) and he's been to rehab too so maybe they can support each other in staying clean


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

He definitely doesn't look "hollywood."  Hopefully this is a sign that she is really turning over a new leaf.  Good for her .


----------



## havanese_pls

^We can only hope.  I don't care who she dates as long as he's a positive influence and makes her happy.


----------



## FijiBuni

He so doesn't look like someone she would date?? I guess thats a good thing!


----------



## Kellybag

I really enjoy a big break from seeing her in the daily news.


----------



## LVobsessed415

why does her face look so orange?


----------



## peace43

Isn't her new boyfriend the son of someone famous?  I can't remember who...


----------



## Gia918

Aren't you supposed to Not date for like a year or something during recovery from addiction?


----------



## nicole2730

^^ are you sure he's her boyfriend? looks like an assistant to me - carrying bags, filling the tank with gas, etc...


----------



## bb10lue

nicole2730 said:


> ^^ are you sure he's her boyfriend? looks like an assistant to me - *carrying bags, filling the tank with gas, etc...*


Don't all bfs do that...? Mine does


----------



## RoseMary




----------



## noon

she looks cute, very comfortable.


----------



## Twinklette

she's looking healthy!


----------



## wordpast

Very cute. Anyone know who makes her aviators?


----------



## havanese_pls

I love her look here!!  And those sunnies


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

I hope she's on the road to recovery and stays there.
She looks great!


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## pursegrl12

love her RM Morning After! really hope she's stays in Utah and stays clean!


----------



## Blue_Butterfly

She looks healthy and happy, good for her!


----------



## superstar

I like her hoodie.


----------



## havanese_pls

pursegrl12 said:


> love her RM Morning After! really hope she's stays in Utah and stays clean!



What's a RM morning after??  Just curious...


----------



## Bag Fetish

pursegrl12 said:


> love her RM Morning After! really hope she's stays in Utah and stays clean!


I think thats her best bet to staying clean.


----------



## tiny dancer

Today I saw this article on an Australian news website.

(http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=305551)

Here is what it said:

*Lindsay Lohan 'has blown fortune'*


Monday Oct 15 10:00 AEST







*By ninemsn staff*
Troubled actor Lindsay Lohan has reportedly blown $7.7 million on her partying lifestyle, leaving her broke. 
The 'Mean Girls' star has had to sell her properties and move in with billionaire friend Tom Gores, who is executive producer on her recent film 'I Know Who Killed Me', _News of the World_ has reported. 

The newspaper claims the 21-year-old's fortune from movies 'Mean Girls' and 'Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen' has not been sufficient to fund her socialite lifestyle, riddled with boozy nights, extravagant hotel stays and rehab costs. 

Lohan sold both her properties in Los Angeles and New York because she could not keep up with the mortgage payments. 

In recent months she has spent more than $1 million on clothes, $70,000 in beauty salons, $1.1 million on 24-hour stand-by chauffeurs and $450,000 on a suite at Hollywood's Chateau Marmont hotel. 

She was evicted from the opulent hotel after she failed to settle the tab for a supply of $600 bottles of Cristal champagne. 

She has obviously had to sacrifice thousands more in legal fees after several drink driving convictions. 

Three separate stints in rehab costing more than $150,000 have failed to convince fans of a detoxified Lohan. 

However, her father is confident she is back on track after her latest rehab stint. 
Michael Lohan told _People_ magazine his daughter is doing "very, very well" and is being accompanied by a sober companion to help her overcome her addictions. 

She returned to Los Angeles last week after her time in a Utah rehab clinic and is reportedly desperate to get back into business.


----------



## azia

I would not be surprised AT all. Even if this article is not based on facts....I would suspect there is a ring of truth to it. She is very popular in the tabloids, but her singing career and her acting career are both in a dismal state....in fact, the former being pretty much non-existent. The money from what successes she HAS had does not seem enough to justify her high-flying lifestyle.


----------



## missisa07

^ITA.  I think she got way too carried away with the success of Mean Girls and spent way beyond her actual means.  Her career was on fire a while ago, but now she's more known for her partying and rehab than for her acting and/or singing.


----------



## Archipelago

If this is true, I wouldn't be surprised. She lives a very extravagent lifestyle. I also wouldn't be surprised if her parents stole some of her money, especially her mom Dina. Now that her dad is getting involved in Lindsay's life, he'll probably try to leech off of her for all she's got too.


----------



## tiny dancer

Archipelago said:


> If this is true, I wouldn't be surprised. She lives a very extravagent lifestyle. I also wouldn't be surprised if her parents stole some of her money, especially her mom Dina. Now that her dad is getting involved in Lindsay's life, he'll probably try to leech off of her for all she's got too.


 
As sad as that is, its probably true.... when your talking _millions_ of dollars, greed can take over you in an instant. (However, I find his timing to reappear in Lindsays life to be very supportive - he came to her when she needed help.)

Im very suss with Dina....  
Shes the _mother_ of a star. Not _a_ star. But every article Ive seen of her in magazines, shes been decked out in dolce & gabbana and always has her hermes birkin with her...

Still... thats really kinda sad. I hope she gets back on the big screen because personally, I find her very talented. Thats what got her famous in the first place. But she seems to be riding the wave of Mean Girls for far too long now... cmon Linds! Stop crashing your Mercs and pick up a script!

But before anyone goes about judging Lindsays extravagant spending-sprees, just think about 'Hollywood' for a second....

Its a different world over there, folks. They're reality would be much different to ours.


----------



## naughtymanolo

umm and how much exactly did she on coke? I guess when you party THAT hard you pay for it.


----------



## RoseMary

yeah, i wouldn't be surprised either.


----------



## uberdumb

"Blow"n is the appropriate word here. Its sad because I think she was a pretty good actress - I hope she can turn it back around.


----------



## pursegrl12

i don't believe this story at all.


----------



## AestHetiC

she will probably earn that money back soon anyway. =T


----------



## karo

azia said:


> I would not be surprised AT all. Even if this article is not based on facts....I would suspect there is a ring of truth to it. She is very popular in the tabloids, but her singing career and her acting career are both in a dismal state....in fact, the former being pretty much non-existent. The money from what successes she HAS had does not seem enough to justify her high-flying lifestyle.


I couldn't agree more. Her career is rather finished and the only thing she's famous for are scandals and rehab stints and you definitely don't make money on those. 
She was partying really hard, buying expensive stuff + her cocaine addiction, so that's really possible.


----------



## LaLohan

superstar said:


> I like her hoodie.


----------



## RoseMary

i like her bag. does anyone know who makes it?


----------



## harleyNemma

Want the hoodie....


----------



## Megs

The bag is the Rebbecca Minkoff Morning After bag... retails for $595


----------



## boxermom

I also read a similar article. So she will go back to LA to make some "fast money". She will have to develop some decent work habits before anyone will hire her at this point.

When I read that these stars have homes yet live out of various hotels, I wonder what they are thinking. That in particular seems so odd to me. Britney does the same thing.


----------



## twiggers

WOW....I'm sure there is a ring of truth to it...but I'm suspicious about her being flat broke! If she had accountants and stuff...you don't think they'd let her go that far? Or maybe Mommy was her accountant too HEEEHEE


----------



## pursemember

what does this tell. always live within your means you can´t keep up with the jonses if you don´t have the sufficient reserves (besides it is stupid anyways).
if she has blown it all well there is noone to blame but her


----------



## sweetlove

lilach said:


> what does this tell. always live within your means you can´t keep up with the jonses if you don´t have the sufficient reserves (besides it is stupid anyways).
> if she has blown it all well there is noone to blame but her



ITA 100%


----------



## NYCBelle

this wouldn't surprise me at all..."cocaine is a hell of a drug!"


----------



## keodi

Archipelago said:


> If this is true, I wouldn't be surprised. She lives a very extravagent lifestyle. I also wouldn't be surprised if her parents stole some of her money, especially her mom Dina. Now that her dad is getting involved in Lindsay's life, he'll probably try to leech off of her for all she's got too.


 
I agree with you. It seems to me that she lived beyond her means the media portrayed it to be that way anyhow...


----------



## simpleplan

Not surprising.

(Hope she sells her bags and shoes on EBAY!!)


----------



## *ShoppingPrincess*

I know she is a trainwreck --  but I think this is kinda sad.  For a 21 year old to be so immature to spend over $7 million and not pay attention to her finances ?  She obviously has some serious issues!


----------



## superstar

simpleplan said:


> Not surprising.
> 
> (Hope she sells her bags and shoes on EBAY!!)


 
lol. I just had to laugh. That would be nice.


----------



## pisdapisda79

I totally believe this, she hasn't been in that many movies or around that long but was always seen at hotels, shopping or restaurants, money goes fast if you don't watch how you spend it plus I wouldn't be surprised if mommy dearest was helping herself to it too.


----------



## Megs

Well she is seen in the public eye spending money like it is growing on a tree, literally, and I wouldn't b surprised that she has spent outside of her means.


----------



## elizabethk

Can Britney run over her with a car?
And can I plan the funeral for free?


----------



## chanel princess

^^ aww i like her!
i don't know why. i don't agree with her partying lifestyle and all that she spent on cocaine and such. but i still am rooting for her to pull herself together and do well!
she's a great actress and very pretty too!


----------



## tiny dancer

elizabethk said:


> Can Britney run over her with a car?
> And can I plan the funeral for free?


 
LOL 

*oh dear me... Britters probably wouldnt see her because she was juggling two starbucks coffees and a son on her lap! *boom ching* oohh.. that was a deep burn!* :boxing:

But seriously, for some reason, I like lindsay. I feel a little sorry for her.. But really, she truly has been blessed with some great opportunities but she just threw it away for clubs and drugs.

Come to think of it... she hasnt been in that many movies to be as rich as she is made out to be.....

I do think shes very talented though. Hope she comes back to the big screens soon


----------



## tiny dancer

*UPDATE:*​ 
(source:http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=306559)

*'Broke' Lindsay Lohan returns to work*
Wednesday Oct 17 11:00 AEST







*By ninemsn staff*
Lindsay Lohan has returned to work as reports circulate she is desperate for cash after partying away her career earnings. 
The 21-year-old _Mean Girls_ star was snapped arriving at the Hollywood Dance Centre in Hollywood to work on her new movie _Dare to Love Me_, _tmz.com_ has reported.
She is learning moves for the biographical dance film about tango legend Carlos Gardel just two weeks after her release from rehab treatment centre Cirque Lodge in Utah. 
Lohan's parents are confident their daughter's third attempt at rectifying her rebellious party lifestyle will succeed, after a landslide of drug addiction, drunk driving offences and unmet mortgage payments. 
"Lindsay is very happy and her life is back in control," Lindsay's mother Dina told _People_ magazine. 
Lohan has also announced a new romance with rehab buddy and snowboarder Riley Giles, with the couple spotted canoodling around Salt Lake City last week. 
Earlier this week, the UK tabloid _News of the World_ reported the troubled star has spent more than $1 million on clothes, $70,000 in beauty salons and $1.1 million on 24-hour stand-by chauffeurs in recent months while her rehab expenses have exceeded $150,000.
She has had to sell her properties and move in with billionaire friend Tom Gores, who is executive producer on her recent film 'I Know Who Killed Me'.


----------



## LaLohan




----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Hope she's back on track for good.


----------



## sheishollywood

She's looking better.


----------



## karo

She looks good.


----------



## RoseMary

yeah, she looks better.


----------



## lucywife

I hope she will get out of this financial mess, learn her lesson and never fall again. She's only 21 years old! I feel really sorry for this girl, she's jeapardizing her life and career and everyone's just enjoying the show! You don't need enemies with friends like Paris and monstrous mother like Dina, seriously.


----------



## LVobsessed415

she looks good.


----------



## alexis77

Let's hope that she can keep it together!


----------



## bobobags

She looks well rested! Nice to see her looking good!  KEEP IT UP !


----------



## helpl!!! slush

truly nude!

She is recreating Marilyn Monroe's last sitting photo shoot by Bert Stern in 1962

i duno why lindsey was chosen to recreate these pictures but whatever
 
didnt want to post them here cause they are although artistic, nudes and i know thats not cool here so just google it

Lindsey Lohan nude for NY magazine


----------



## helpl!!! slush

oops sorry i didnt know about the all lindsey thread i see its already there,,,


----------



## cocogirl07

who is shocked about this?....I'm not! I saw this coming

I am attaching the link from TMZ because the pic might be GRAPHIC for the work place:s

http://www.tmz.com/2008/03/20/how-low-can-lilos-ex-go-sex-tape-scandal/


----------



## jaden7500

What else is new.  This girl needs guidance and a clue!!


----------



## cocogirl07

This link is also from Perez Hilton....The pic is blurred, but I would be careful if your at work... 

http://perezhilton.com/2008-03-20-coming-soon-6


----------



## cocogirl07

jaden7500 said:


> What else is new. This girl needs guidance and a clue!!


 
ITA! she ruined her career


----------



## Jahpson

I dont get it. Instead of wearing condoms, celebs bring a video camera.


----------



## wordpast

it was only a matter of time


----------



## coach4me

Not suprised AT ALL. But I don't think this will kill her career... she's already managed to do a great job of that before this surfaced! If anything, it might revive it... look what Paris' sex tape did for her!


----------



## devoted

wordpast said:


> it was only a matter of time


 

so true!


----------



## noon

Doesnt surprise me at all, plus she needs publicity her career has stalled.


----------



## LVobsessed415

Not surprised one bit.


----------



## likeafeather77

LOL...another celeb sex tape? NOT surprised AT ALL!!!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

wow what a surprise.... not!


----------



## stmichel

i'm not at all surprised


----------



## twiggers

My first thought was that maybe she leaked it herself for publicity!


----------



## Pursegrrl

...sigh...sex tapes are becoming so cliche these days!!


----------



## elizabethk

oh please!
she knew this was cuming.....ha ha sorry for the pun.


----------



## elizat

Pursegrrl said:


> ...sigh...sex tapes are becoming so cliche these days!!



I agree. It is becoming more of what celeb does not have one!


----------



## Varied_obsessions

Give these chicks a dime so that they can buy a clue!!!


----------



## californiaCRUSH

I feel like  t here isn't a sex tape and that might not even be her.


----------



## FijiBuni

Thats funny, would you expect any less?


----------



## stacmck

Not a big surprise...


----------



## ayla

ONTD consensus is that this isn't her..


----------



## i_love_yorkie

i hope there's no sex tape but honestly, no surprise at all


----------



## scarlett_2005

I wouldn't be surprised if this was true.


----------



## RoseMary

JahpsonLoveYou said:


> I dont get it. Instead of wearing condoms, celebs bring a video camera.


 
haha! 

edit: it's not her:



> The Blemish has discovered the video from where the supposed grainy picture of Lindsay Lohan sucking dick came from. It's not Lindsay Lohan on the video or in the picture. Fakery!
> 
> The ****ty picture has been making the rounds with the rumor that Calum Best used his cell phone to record Linds giving his dick a tongue bath. The video from where the pic came from was added to XTube 2 months ago and there's a couple of other clips to go with it. The girl on the clip still sort of look like her, but I guess all bleach blonde sluts look the same when they are sucking dick.
> 
> Let this be a warning Linds! Check for cameras the next time you're sucking dick (she's probably doing it right now). It could happen to you.



dlisted.


----------



## kirsten

Ali Lohan got her lips done

Lindsay Lohans 14-year-old little sister Ali may have already had plastic surgery. Star magazine says:

*Her upper lip is too large in proportion to her lower lip, and the borders of the lips are exaggerated, said the doctor. [Her lips] appear a bit overdone, and in my opinion, it would be a very unusual procedure for a 14-year-old.

The doctor told Star that he thinks Ali may have had at least two syringes of filler injected into her lips. (Going rate per syringe? About $600.) However, he adds that the good news is that aside from post-op bruising and swelling, side effects are rare. *


----------



## devoted

she seems to just be pursing her lips in the second pic...I hope. ush: She is also very pretty without her mom's 80s make-up coating her face.


----------



## exotikittenx

Why am I not surprised?  When I was 14, my parents would never let me out of the house with all that make up on.  It's sad, their whole family situation.


----------



## wordpast

nah, I thinks it's the lip pursing.


----------



## balihai88

I feel bad for this girl, with people like Lindsay and her mom influencing her. Lip injections or no, she looks so much better in the pic on the left.


----------



## tie-a-ribbon

even if she hasn't, she needs to lose all the make up in the second pic, she looks so much nicer and more natural in the first one. she's really pretty when she doesn't try too hard. i can't believe she's only 14 though, i'd think she was around 18 if i passed her in the street.


----------



## jag

ITA!!! I don't think she has had anything done at all.


----------



## miss_ritz

oh please... can it just be that she's pursing her lips?


----------



## elli

I think she's just pursing her lips...if not, they looks about a thousand times better before.


----------



## PrincessMe

balihai88 said:


> I feel bad for this girl, with people like Lindsay and her mom influencing her. Lip injections or no, she looks so much better in the pic on the left.


ita i feel so bad for her, she looks like a washed up 30 something in the 2nd pic


----------



## KristyDarling

She's probably pursing her lips, or the camera caught her mouth mid-movement or something. But one thing's for sure, I'd *never* let my 14 year old CHILD wear that much makeup, much less ANY makeup!!!


----------



## Lola

The Lohan family is out of control!


----------



## Liz_x3

I'm sorry but she looks terrible now - like a 40 year old woman trying to look 20.  And she's not even close to EITHER of those ages!


----------



## Frances Bean

I think it's just the combo of the heavy lip liner and gloss plus she's pouting.  She looks so pretty and sweet in the May 07 picture. She could pass for 27 in the second picture.


----------



## ayla

Frances Bean said:


> I think it's just the combo of the heavy lip liner and gloss plus she's pouting.  She looks so pretty and sweet in the May 07 picture. She could pass for 27 in the second picture.



Agreed.. Dina Lohan's stage momism can't allow her kids to be normal !


----------



## Cheryl24

I don't know about her lips but WOW, she looks so much older in just 10 months time...and not in a good way.ush:  She looked so fresh and natural in the left pic.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

No matter, she has way too much makeup on in the second pic. Geez, when I was 14 I barely even wore any colored lip gloss.


----------



## RoseMary

i think it's just lipstick.


----------



## prettyfit

she looks so old!


----------



## Dazzle

ewwwww!!!! she looks horrible..


----------



## Pink_Swish

i think she has had them done as ive seen other pics with her lips looking like that! Im her age i wear eyeliner lightly around the eye, tinted moisturiser, lipgloss and a shimmer brick ( eyeshadow, blush/bronzer) and its really light and natural.


----------



## intheevent

how on earth did they age her 20 years so fast? I wouldn't be surprised if she had them done


----------



## toiletduck

I'm guessing it's just lip-liner + gloss + her pursing her lips.


----------



## cocogirl07

ughh! this girl makes me sick! she wants to be like her sister so much...and her mom is allowing all this to happen


----------



## ShimmaPuff

I just hope this thread does not sink into one of those endless flame wars about whether a good mother gets her 14 year old's boobs done _before_ the lips vs no, no no, what kind of mother would she be if she sent her little girl off to the boob surgeon with thin lips, and on and on and on...


----------



## Melissa71

Poor kid, I really feel sorry for her.  I hope it's just a bad choice in make-up.  She looks so much prettier with the more natural looking make-up.


----------



## missyanne

She looked so cute and pretty in the first picture... too much make up in the second and I think she's just pursing her lips too.


----------



## nycgr1

Is it possible that she used lip plumper?


----------



## fashionjunkee

yeah seems like she's just pouting them in a bit


----------



## indi3r4

14??
she looked so much olderrr with all that make up.. more like 30?? but i think she just pursing her lips..


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

she looks prettier before the surgery...


----------



## AnimalCrackers

Yikes.  She looks 10 yrs older in the right pic.


----------



## chanelvgirl

Shes a lovely girl. She looks like a younger Ann Margret.


----------



## sheanabelle

oh she is way prettier in the 1st photo!


----------



## superstar

She does not look 14 at all. She looks like a woman in her 30's.


----------



## couturecreature

She is such a pretty girl and looked so healthy in the first pic. I don't know, I think she was just pouting her lips in the second pic?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I agree with the majority, don't think anythings been done...


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Some one should call the state on her mother.
This is child abuse.


----------



## coach4me

I'm going to go against the flow and disagree with the consensus... she has had her lips done. 

What surgeon would do this to a 14 year old?


----------



## addisonshopper

she looks very old and WASHED out in the new pictures....
I dont know what she has done...but she has aged 10 years  from last years picture- looks awful to me...My opinion...


----------



## Jahpson

she looked pretty in the before pic.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Liz_x3 said:


> I'm sorry but she looks terrible now - like a 40 year old woman trying to look 20. And she's not even close to EITHER of those ages!


 
 this is so accurate! i dont know what she did to her lips but they look bad. maybe its the angle, maybe not. the entire Lohan family is MESSED up...


----------



## etagaya

Wow, she's so much prettier in the May 2007 pic. She has waay too much makeup on in the new pic...is it lip injections? I wouldn't put anything past those Lohans...


----------



## karo

Oh wow, it's hard to recognize her and not only because of different lips. I think she's doing whatever she can to look like her sister.


----------



## nataliam1976

that child needs a good scrub. So does her sister btw.


----------



## Kellybag

Much better in the first pic...much!


----------



## keodi

wow! she's wearing lots of make-up in the right pic and why is she pouting her lips? is that her attempt to be sexy?..I hope not!


----------



## FijiBuni

I doubt she got that done


----------



## kittenslingerie

It looks like she's just puckering her lips and wearing way to much makeup to me.


----------



## princessaj0603

only 14 huh?  

wow...following in her sisters footsteps quicker than I thought she would


----------



## DamierAddict

opinions?


----------



## keodi

I'm not suprised I've heard rumours that they were a couple.


----------



## oceancitygirl

I think they are more than just friends...


----------



## yujiumao

errrrrrrrrrr


----------



## cristalena56

they dont look like they are making out to me  it just looks like pics were taken at certain angles that make it look like they kissed  i wouldnt be surprised if it was some publicity stunt


----------



## impulsive_

It's been done in another thread.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Good for her.  Finally SHES OUT!!


----------



## bb10lue

well, if Sam makes her happy and not passing out drunk, I'd say good for them!!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

i really like this couple for some odd reason lol cheers to them .


----------



## balihai88

LiLo's arm looks scary skinny in that last pic.


----------



## cosmogrl5

Samantha creeps me out for some reason. However, I don't have to date her.  If Lindsay is happy, good for her!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

maybe they were just messing around....
if not then good luck to them!


----------



## twiggers

Oh, I thought they already were a couple LOL


----------



## DamierAddict

bb10lue said:


> well, if Sam makes her happy and not passing out drunk, I'd say good for them!!



ita


----------



## kymmie

Everyone is entitled to their happiness...but Lindsay can do so much better than Samantha!


----------



## slowlyfading

bb10lue said:


> well, if Sam makes her happy and not passing out drunk, I'd say good for them!!



totally agree!!


----------



## meluvs2shop

i like them if they are truly a couple and LL is not confused since she's "sober" now.


----------



## missisa07

Interesting couple.  So I'm guessing Linday's bi then?  It's no secret she's had quite a slew of sexual partners (male) in Hollywood up until Samantha Ronson.  Personally, I don't care about her sexual preference.


----------



## candypants1100

i was interviewing for this job at a nightclub and samantha ronson is the dj there tonight. she and lindsay came in together with a bunch of security. lindsay was walking ahead of sam. lindsay had a blue victoria's secret hoodie on, with the hood on covering her face, and black leggings. sam was wearing a bright green hoodie and gray jeans and that straw colored fedora she wears all the time. lindsay and sam had just spoken to the owner of the club (the guy i was interviewing with). he said that lindsay was not attractive up close at all, and she didn't talk or say a word to him, while sam was very sweet and excited to be there to host the event.


----------



## Leefi

wow - thanks for the "insider gossip"!


----------



## lanasyogamama

Sam was at a club in Boston last night, and they said the same thing, that she was very nice.  Do you think she's anorexic?  She looks SO tiny to me.

Good luck with your job candypants!


----------



## candypants1100

yeah sam does look really tiny. 
thats so funny that you were at that club last night- the same guy who owns that one owns the one i was at today

they hired me!!


----------



## pollinilove

what are you going to do at the club .


----------



## lanasyogamama

^ I wasn't at the club.  I should have been more specific, they were talking about it on the top 40 radio station I listen in the morning.

I was home with her <---  

Congrats on the job!


----------



## PrincessMe

my friend aw them in NYC and she said the same thing, that they're really tiny iRl


----------



## candypants1100

i'm gunna be bartending


----------



## cocogirl07

Reality star - I guess we can call her that now, right? - Ali Lohan was spotted in East Hampton, NY a couple days ago looking like this:




_Photo courtesy Celebrityvibe.com_
What the hell! The girl is ONLY 14-years-old and, just three months ago, she looked like _this_:




Think Ali pulled a Hilary Duff?


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Oh, sure, there will be plenty of people who criticize Dina for making Ali wait until she turned 14 to get boobs, but we don't know the whole story. Dina might have been busy with Lindsay, she might not have had room on her low interes til '09  card, maybe Ali was one of those girls who doesn't "start" until 14 or so, and Dina just did not want to spend the extra money for a doctor who would do it anyway.

I'm just saying, it is easy to criticize and be all like whoa! she should have had that done like years ago, but there might be things we don't know about, like whether Dina had enough room on _any_ of her credit card before the Maloof brothers helped her...


----------



## purseinsanity

^Shimma, do you ever stop???


----------



## Roo

Oh.my.god.

Speaking of whacked boobies, I saw a pic in one of my weekly tabloid rags that Vicky Beckham got hers removed?  Anyone know if that's true?


----------



## Irishgal

Am I the only one who sees these pictures like this and get a sick feeling in my stomach? I mean, what the bloody hell is going on out there? Is this the standard for 14 year old girls now?


----------



## louis loves fendi 818

I doubt it. As crazy as the lohans are i doubt that any plastic surgeon would consent to surgery a 15 yo. 

OMG ROO! STFU! I loved vickys boobs. I hope they aren't all deflated looking.


----------



## Roo

louis loves fendi 818 said:


> I doubt it. As crazy as the lohans are i doubt that any plastic surgeon would consent to surgery a 15 yo.



Trust me, there is a doc that would do it. I sincerely hope she is wearing falsies.


----------



## Roo

Irishgal said:


> Am I the only one who sees these pictures like this and get a sick feeling in my stomach?



Yes, me too.  And people wonder why pedophilia is on the rise.  :s


----------



## forchanel

Gosh I hope not.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I think they're real though... I myself developed real fast at 13. I went from flattish to a C and now I'm a D, unfortunately. The media said the same about Lindsay too and then they said her chest was natural as it went down with her weight loss.


----------



## Irishgal

Roo said:


> Yes, me too. And people wonder why pedophilia is on the rise. :s


 
Look at the outfit on the little girl in back of her, look at the shoes, etc. Where are the parents? My dad would not have let me wear that when i was 30!


----------



## cfred

Roo said:


> Yes, me too.  And people wonder why pedophilia is on the rise.  :s



Hopefully the large breasts would actually serve as a deterrent.  
The little girl, living doll, pageants on the other hand...


----------



## Roo

Irishgal said:


> Look at the outfit on the little girl in back of her, look at the shoes, etc. Where are the parents? My dad would not have let me wear that when i was 30!



I was just telling Mr Roo about this.  

When I was 14, I was just getting _used_ to the idea of _having_ boobs and learning to _deal _with them.  Hell, I had to be _forced_ to wear a bra at about age 12.  I have had C twins since I was about that age... and did not even want to DEAL with them and the responsibility that came along with those appendages!  I can't even fathom having implants at that age!!  I guess we're getting old, IG, because a world where girls this young are doing this is a very, very strange and disturbing place to me.  :s


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Well, she IS 14, that's around the right age for development...Lindsay is pretty um...gifted in that area as well, it probably runs in the family. Among other things.

But that outft...yikes. I would be too self conscious to wear that NOW, and I'm 22!


----------



## Irishgal

Roo said:


> I was just telling Mr Roo about this.
> 
> When I was 14, I was just getting _used_ to the idea of _having_ boobs and learning to _deal _with them. Hell, I had to be _forced_ to wear a bra at about age 12. I have had C twins since I was about that age... and did not even want to DEAL with them and the responsibility that came along with those appendages! I can't even fathom having implants at that age!! I guess we're getting old, IG, because this world is a very, very strange and disturbing place to me. :s


 

I agree. I guess if this is the future I am going to die at just the right time!


----------



## Roo

cfred said:


> Hopefully the large breasts would actually serve as a deterrent.
> The little girl, living doll, pageants on the other hand...




My point is that this is sending the message that children (and yes, IMO age 14 is a CHILD) are being sexualized in a way that should only be reserved for adults.

The other thing that concerns me is that she is not old enough to give legal consent or _informed_ consent about such a thing!  :s


----------



## keodi

ShimmaPuff said:


> Oh, sure, there will be plenty of people who criticize Dina for making Ali wait until she turned 14 to get boobs, but we don't know the whole story. Dina might have been busy with Lindsay, she might not have had room on her low interes til '09 card, maybe Ali was one of those girls who doesn't "start" until 14 or so, and Dina just did not want to spend the extra money for a doctor who would do it anyway.
> 
> I'm just saying, it is easy to criticize and be all like whoa! she should have had that done like years ago, but there might be things we don't know about, like whether Dina had enough room on _any_ of her credit card before the Maloof brothers helped her...


 oh shimma!


----------



## Roo

Lvbabydoll said:


> Well, she IS 14, that's around the right age for development...Lindsay is pretty um...gifted in that area as well, it probably runs in the family. Among other things.



Lindsay has implants.


----------



## mcb100

Irishgal said:


> Look at the outfit on the little girl in back of her, look at the shoes, etc. Where are the parents? My dad would not have let me wear that when i was 30!


 
I certainly hope she did not get a boob job at 14. She'd just have to get them done again when she's 24! If she did get a boob job, I really wish she would've waited till she was a little bit older. Even 18, maybe? Lol. I don't think she did though. I don't think surgeons are legally allowed to give implants to a 14 year old, are they though? I thought there was a rule like there is with rhinoplasty, that you have to be done growing or something? AND ME TOO, Irishgal. I thought Ali's outfit was a little bit...um..."pushing it" and then I just noticed the girl in the background's shoes right now! My dad would have never let me wear short shorts and heels TOGETHER in the same outfit, and I don't think he'd like it today if I wore that. I can half understand Ali's outfit because she's a teenager and I've seen teens dressed a lot worse, but idkkk, i think the girl behind her is pushing it a little too hard. Just my two cents though.


----------



## cfred

Roo said:


> My point is that this is sending the message that children (and yes, IMO age 14 is a CHILD) are being sexualized in a way that should only be reserved for adults.
> 
> The other thing that concerns me is that she is not old enough to give legal consent or _informed_ consent about such a thing!  :s



I agree-- I just think pedophiles seem to _not_ like the boobs.
I am hoping that little Lohan had a growth spurt-- the alternative is pretty depressing.


----------



## cfred

mcb100 said:


> I certainly hope she did not get a boob job at 14. She'd just have to get them done again when she's 24! If she did get a boob job, I really wish she would've waited till she was a little bit older. Even 18, maybe? Lol. I don't think she did though. I don't think surgeons are legally allowed to give implants to a 14 year old, are they though? I thought there was a rule like there is with rhinoplasty, that you have to be done growing or something? AND ME TOO, Irishgal. I thought Ali's outfit was a little bit...um..."pushing it" and then I just noticed the girl in the background's shoes right now! My dad would have never let me wear short shorts and heels TOGETHER in the same outfit, and I don't think he'd like it today if I wore that. I can half understand Ali's outfit because she's a teenager and I've seen teens dressed a lot worse, but idkkk, i think the girl behind her is pushing it a little too hard. Just my two cents though.



Her body hasn't even completed puberty yet!  It seems insane that anyone would allow her to get implants.  Dina is an idiot if she gave permission...


----------



## MJDaisy

Roo said:


> Lindsay has implants.



was that ever confirmed??


----------



## bisousx

Roo said:


> Lindsay has implants.


 

Is that confirmed? I could've sworn her boobs shrank when she lost all that weight partying... 

Anyways, I think Ali's are real.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

MJDaisy said:


> was that ever confirmed??


I think that because Lindsay is photographed so constantly it was confirmed that either she had a "growth spurt" of such astonishing rapidity that it would have landed her photos in several major medical journals, or she had implants.


----------



## Lvbabydoll

Roo said:


> Lindsay has implants.


 
Yeah I don't think that was ever confirmed. 
As Babydoll Chanel said, if you look at her, they tended to deflate when she lost weight and when she gained it, they'd get bigger. She has too many varying sizes for them to be implants, IMO. Especially when you see those shots of her with the side cleavage, they're pretty saggy looking.


----------



## Charles

Isn't 14 when girls start to grow boobies??


----------



## imashopaholic

Fake, NO! Of course not. She just naturally developed her enormous rack overnight, the same way Lindsay did.


----------



## cfred

Charles said:


> Isn't 14 when girls start to grow boobies??



Roo, is this one of those pedophiles you are talking about?


----------



## amber11

yeesh my mom would have killed me if i wore that at 14... come to think of it i don't even wear that now?


----------



## Roo

cfred said:


> Roo, is this one of those pedophiles you are talking about?




Naw, I don't think so.  But I would probably be considered a pedo for drooling over Charles


----------



## kymmie

If she waited another year, she may have been able to grow her own.


----------



## wordpast

I think they are real. Lindsey's are real because when she lost all that weight they TOTALLY disappeared.


----------



## GirlFriday

I don't want to guess whether they're real or not, because I'm not good at guessing that sort of thing.  But the thing that first stood out to me was how she was dressed for a 14-year old.  Too bad she doesn't have a mom that looks out for her best interest and will not let her wear that.


----------



## jacqualyn

you are all perverted!


----------



## RoseMary

i think those are inserts/push-up bra.


----------



## RoseMary

wordpast said:


> I think they are real. Lindsey's are real because when she lost all that weight they TOTALLY disappeared.



um, no, lindsay got a boob job.


----------



## imashopaholic

I've read many times that Lindsay had her implants removed after she lost such a significant amount of weight because they became clearly noticeable and obviously disproportionate to her tiny frame. Of course when she regained the weight, the implants went back in.


----------



## wordpast

RoseMary said:


> um, no, lindsay got a boob job.



um, ok. None of this stuff was confirmed, so we are all pretty much speculating. So my speculation is that she didn't get one.


----------



## missisa07

Lvbabydoll said:


> Yeah I don't think that was ever confirmed.
> As Babydoll Chanel said, if you look at her, they tended to deflate when she lost weight and when she gained it, they'd get bigger. She has too many varying sizes for them to be implants, IMO. Especially when you see those shots of her with the side cleavage, they're pretty saggy looking.


Yup.  I saw the nude shots of Lindsay trying to be Marilyn Monroe, and her boobs definitely look saggy in the way that natural boobs are.  She doesn't have those super high up, Pamela Anderson type fake boobs.  If you google her nude pics, you'll see for yourself they sag the way natural breasts would.  I definitely think hers are real, particularly because (like others have mentioned), they magically disappeared during the time she was scary thin.  I think people just automatically assume that anyone with large breasts in Hollywood must have gotten them done.  Believe it or not, there are people that go through puberty and come out with a big rack.  It happens!!!  *shocker of the year*

I'm waiting to see more pics of Ali before I make any judgments.  

What I can say for sure is that 14 year old girls should not be dressing like that.  I'm 19 and I still don't dress like that.


----------



## vlore

Unbelievable!!! Ali is going in the same direction as her "angelic" sister...way to go Dina


----------



## leothelnss

Lvbabydoll said:


> Well, she IS 14, that's around the right age for development...Lindsay is pretty um...gifted in that area as well, it probably runs in the family. Among other things.
> 
> But that outft...yikes. I would be too self conscious to wear that NOW, and I'm 22!


 
That's what I'm sayin- look at lindsay! Me-thinks Hers are real.
(or maybe she started birth control... they are starting younger these days, unfortunately.)


----------



## purseinsanity

leothelnss said:


> That's what I'm sayin- look at lindsay! Me-thinks Hers are real.
> (or *maybe she started birth control*... they are starting younger these days, unfortunately.)


 Am I missing something??  Birth control didn't do anything for me in that department!    ITA with those who commented about her outfit...that is what's really bothering me.  That and the pound of makeup on her face.  She's 14 years old!  I have no idea if hers are real or not.  If they're not, then Dina gets the mother of the year 10 times over.


----------



## shoegal27

Are you really surprised?  This family is just plum nuts!


----------



## aklein

Wow. I am thinking it is a push up bra, although it is possible she did rapidly develop some boobies over night.  Dina isn't a great mom, but she strikes me as the kind of mom who would at least make her daughter wait until 16 to get implants.  
As for Lindsay's, I think she did have implants. She was hospitalized a lot during her days of hard paartying. I think she had them take out when she was too skinny. The sag that she has going on now could be a result of having had implants removed when she was younger.


----------



## Jahpson

doubt it. Boobs run in that family.

Lindsay got the same flack years ago.


and if they were a boob job, why would ali get implants that are saggy? those pups look real to me.


----------



## leothelnss

purseinsanity said:


> Am I missing something?? Birth control didn't do anything for me in that department!  ITA with those who commented about her outfit...that is what's really bothering me. That and the pound of makeup on her face. She's 14 years old! I have no idea if hers are real or not. If they're not, then Dina gets the mother of the year 10 times over.


 
lol, really? Because I looked like her before and after picture concerning BC, I know it does that to a lot of ladies.


----------



## aklein

As for boobs running in the family, not sure about that one. My sister is pretty much a boobs on a stick. I'm just not built that way. I'm a B cup on a good day.
I think if it were anyone other than a Lohan, there probably wouldn't even be speculation about this. However, Dina completely whores out her kids. And she does strike me as the kind of mom that would buy her teenage daughter implants .... especially if it would help her career (in Dina's mind).


----------



## Veelyn

I would hope not!


----------



## Ladybug09

Nah, I think she is wearing a gel bra...I wouldn't be surprised if she did have them done.


----------



## Ladybug09

Roo said:


> Lindsay has implants.


 
Yep I agree, I think she had them at one point, but I think now, they are "possibly" natural.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

cfred said:


> Roo, is this one of those pedophiles you are talking about?


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I hope this is not true! I know when by the time I was 14 I was a D so growth spurts can occur rather quickly. I was just looking at my 12 yr old the other day thinking please God don't let them get any bigger for at least 5 yrs :s


----------



## mcb100

Well, she could just be wearing a really good bra.....like one a cup size too big with the band the right size so it stays up, and/or gel inserts. i know when i was younger like around ali's age, some of my friends used to stuff.

(I never did tho, cuz its too much trouble if someone finds out and all that stuff.)


----------



## cocogirl07

A 14 year old can have boobs that large, but look at the pic 3 months ago....boobs don't grow that fast.


----------



## Veelyn

I thought Lindsay's boobs were natural!


----------



## Veelyn

wordpast said:


> um, ok. None of this stuff was confirmed, so we are all pretty much speculating. So my speculation is that she didn't get one.


 
true. ita.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I thought Linds was all natural too. Idk on this one. I wouldn't put it past Dina. All I know is that Ali wears way too much makeup.


----------



## Jayne1

I don't know about the boobs... but I feel sorry for that kid.  She seems like a sweet girl who got stuck with a horrible mother.


----------



## pollinilove

no way a doctor would do this you have to be 18 for any plastics done


----------



## Nymph

I hope for her sake that she didn't get implants at 14! 



Roo said:


> Naw, I don't think so.  But I would probably be considered a pedo for drooling over Charles








purseinsanity said:


> Am I missing something??  Birth control didn't do anything for me in that department!



Worked for me!


----------



## nataliam1976

Just as Anderson Cooper said , a 14 year old girl, looks 60 ...


----------



## Ladybug09

nataliam1976 said:


> Just as Anderson Cooper said , a 14 year old girl, looks 60 ...


 

ohhh, I wonder what AC would have to say about the boobs!


----------



## nataliam1976

Ladybug09 said:


> ohhh, I wonder what AC would have to say about the boobs!



waiting impatiently for youtube video to pop up !  I hope he will deliver again!


----------



## sierrasun1

Yeah, Anderson Cooper's frankness was refreshing.  Is he coming on Regis and Kelly anytime soon?  That seemed to be a good forum for him to get things off his chest!


----------



## kicksarefortwids

it's not genetically impossible to sprout huge boobs overnight.  a girl in my class in high school was one of those who had an enormous chest but was otherwise totally crazy skinny.  she had a younger sister at our school who was also skinny but flat as a board.  then literally one day she came to school with the same giant chest as her sister.  since we were mean and insensitive girls, we laughed as we watched the poor thing trying to keep herself from falling over she was so off balance.  they both suffered from horrible back problems.  which doesn't mean that it's impossible that ali had a boob job -- i think younger and younger girls are getting plastic surgery (especially in hollywood).  and since her mother is more of a gf than a mom, i don't see her using reasonable judgment.  but from the nude marilyn pictures, i think lindsey's are real -- so saggy!


----------



## purly

trashy!


----------



## misschbby

soo depressing thinkin of moving to a rock in the ocean to keep my girls away from this . if the mother has given consent fro a boob job at 14 i truely believe this is tatamount to child abuse


----------



## meluvs2shop

i remember the days when young girls were embarrassed at how quickly they developed in comparison to their female counterparts.

i guess those days are long gone.


----------



## Swtest2Lips

Hope more pics of her pop up so we can see!


----------



## KristyDarling

Even if they *are* real (pubescent girls have been known to sprout bosoms practically overnight), WTF is she doing wearing such a skank-tastic outfit??? What mother in her right mind would let her FOURTEEN-year-old out of the house like this??? 

These people are trash, plain and simple. I shudder to think of all the nasty old men getting excited by this picture.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

KristyDarling said:


> ...I shudder to think of all the nasty old men getting excited by this picture.


Hey, the Maloof brothers are very successful businessmen.


----------



## Charlie

wow, 14 years old. she looks so so so much older than that.


----------



## Charles

cfred said:


> Roo, is this one of those pedophiles you are talking about?




Hey now...I'm just making an observation.  Although, these days you see a girl walking down the street with a short skirt and tight shirt and think "damn!", then you get closer and realize she's probably 16.  Ooops.  

Just for the record...all my past interactions have been with girls 18 and over!


----------



## Ladybug09

Charles said:


> Hey now...I'm just making an observation.  Although, these days you see a girl walking down the street with a short skirt and tight shirt and think "damn!", then you get closer and realize she's probably 16.  Ooops.
> 
> Just for the record...all my past interactions have been with girls 18 and over!






Yep, you guys have to be careful...looks are deceiving....


----------



## cfred

Charles said:


> Hey now...I'm just making an observation.  Although, these days you see a girl walking down the street with a short skirt and tight shirt and think "damn!", then you get closer and realize she's probably 16.  Ooops.
> 
> Just for the record...all my past interactions have been with girls 18 and over!



Okay, because 15 will get you 20!
Just be sure to check ID because I can remember telling a lie or two when I was a teenager, "Um, sure, I am 18!"


----------



## cocogirl07

Charles said:


> Hey now...I'm just making an observation. Although, these days you see a girl walking down the street with a short skirt and tight shirt and think "damn!", then you get closer and realize she's probably 16. Ooops.
> 
> Just for the record...all my past interactions have been with girls 18 and over!


 
yup I believe it and its not your fault...I blame the parents


----------



## Sweetpea83

I REALLY hope that's a photoshopped pic...


----------



## LAltiero85

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I think they're real though... I myself developed real fast at 13. I went from flattish to a C and now I'm a D, unfortunately. The media said the same about Lindsay too and then they said her chest was natural as it went down with her weight loss.


 I hope so!  And maybe she put on a little weight too?  She looks rail thin in the before pic and the second one she looks fuller with a bit of a tummy, so hopefully she's just growing up?


----------



## missisa07

cfred said:


> Okay, because 15 will get you 20!
> Just be sure to check ID because I can remember telling a lie or two when I was a teenager, "Um, sure, I am 18!"


lol.  Be careful, cause there are such thing as fake ID's.  Not like I have one.  *cough*


----------



## melinda

all I can say is that family is too sad....


----------



## Woozy

Omg she is soo young, wayyy tooo young for a boob job,I hope it isnt true.


----------



## b00mbaka

It might just be cutlets. I use them every now & then and I bet people are confused


----------



## Ladybug09

*Has Lindsay Lohan&#8217;s Sis Ali Gotten Breast Implants?*

Posted on August 14th, 2008 in Celebrity Plastic Surgery by Jet H. Ross 



It seems like yesterday that Lindsay Lohan was under scrutiny for undergoing breast augmentation (read the full article on Lindsay Lohan&#8217;s Breast Implants). Now, the spotlight has turned to her younger sister, Ali Lohan. Ali was seen looking rather busty this week while shopping, prompting some to wonder if she got breast implants.
Okay, before we delve deeper into the validity of this rumor, let&#8217;s first clarify a few facts. First off, Ali Lohan is only 14 years old. Most ethically-minded plastic surgeons won&#8217;t perform a breast augmentation on a patient unless she is at least 18 years of age. In the rare cases where breast implants are done earlier, parental consent is typically needed and the patient needs to demonstrate some deep psychological and sociological benefit from having the procedure.  Plus, did we mention she&#8217;s only 14?
With that said, photos of Ali Lohan only show moderate growth in her breasts, leading us to believe she is either using a good push up bra, boob tape, or chicken cutlets (bra inserts) to get some volume in her bra. Or maybe just this one time it&#8217;s that thing called puberty that is at work.
Older sis Lindsay Lohan didn&#8217;t take too kindly to the rumor that her baby sis had been under the knife for breast implants. Lindsay Lohan fired off an angry missive about this rumor on her online blog.  Apparently, she had been confronted by a paparazzi about the issue, and responded:
&#8220;Did you really just ask me that? She is a 14 year old girl, and you are a pedophile!,&#8221; she writes.
Lindsay Lohan then went on to say how she was raised by her parents to appreciate her natural body, all the while disregarding the fact that we know that Lindsay has gotten breast implants herself.
&#8220;I was raised with a wonderful family surrounding me, of course we have our ups and downs, but all in all my mother taught us to appreciate what we have been given. Nor would she ever encourage, or allow a 14 year old child to alter her body,&#8221; writes Lindsay Lohan. To see the whole blog entry, check out Lindsay Lohan&#8217;s Blog.



While Make Me Heal dismisses the rumor that Ali Lohan had been under the knife for a boob job, we previously reported on the strong possibility that Ali Lohan has gotten lip injections a la Restylane or Juvederm after her upper lips appeared to have gained significant volume . This rumor was also confirmed by a plastic surgeon (read the full story on Ali Lohan&#8217;s Lip Injections).


----------



## aklein

Holy crap! She's had Restalyne at 14! To me that makes it a lot more likely that she has had implants.


----------



## leothelnss

She is one strange looking girl, lol


----------



## MJDaisy

not sure about the boobs but those lips def look fake


----------



## KindraB

Thats definitely photo shoped!! for sure


----------



## winterpearls3

Charles said:


> Isn't 14 when girls start to grow boobies??



but not at a fast rate, though.  it looks like implants.


----------



## shoppingisme

that chick can't be 14 with all that dang gone makeup.

nasty and fast...slow down chick!


----------



## NoSnowHere

What's going on with this freaking family?


----------



## jburgh

Irishgal said:


> I agree. I guess if this is the future I am going to die at just the right time!



I just loved this post, Irishgal! Made my day!


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I wouldnt put it past the Lohans thats for sure!


----------



## JAN!

Would they actually inflate that much in 3 months? Please let it be extra padding or Kleenex. Like someone said, if she waits a little longer, she will have bigger boobies.


----------



## imashopaholic

Ladybug09 said:


>


 
There's no denying her lips have been inflated.  She looks 10 years older in the 2nd photo.


----------



## missisa07

^It's so sad.  She's so naturally pretty, and she is prematurely aging herself the same way Lindsay aged herself with all of her drinking/drug abuse (at least before).  

She doesn't need all of that makeup.  Boggles my mind.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

imashopaholic said:


> There's no denying her lips have been inflated.  She looks 10 years older in the 2nd photo.


It is interesting that in the first photo, she resembles Lindsay much more. She has said several times that her goal is to follow in her sister's footsteps, but she (or her mother) seem to have really gone out of their way to make her look as different from Lindsay as possible!


----------



## Liz_x3

I'm sorry but "after" Ali looks so contrived and almost ugly.  Eye liner is not the solution to all your problems.  And that haircut and color doesn't do anything for her.  Whatever happened to natural glowing beauty?


----------



## Michele26

When I first read the title of this thread I thought it was "Did Ali Lohan Get a Blo_ Job!"

If she did her mother had to give her consent, she's underage.


----------



## kittenslingerie

I had a very close friend that had a boob job at 15, so doctors do, do them that young.


----------



## ShimmaPuff

Liz_x3 said:


> Eye liner is not the solution to all your problems...


Well, Ali may be a special case, but for most people, eyeliner is almost always the best solution, whatever the problem is. That's a guiding principle of my life, anyway. I'm going to go apply a little extra now, just because you said that.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

ShimmaPuff said:


> Hey, the Maloof brothers are very successful businessmen.



LOL! 

Whose own mother has said on TV that she is very embarrassed by the fact that most of them are in their 50's & never married. She said if her DH was alive he would not put up with this! lol


----------



## BasketballCourt

Liz_x3 said:


> I'm sorry but "after" Ali looks so contrived and almost ugly. Eye liner is not the solution to all your problems. And that haircut and color doesn't do anything for her. Whatever happened to natural glowing beauty?


 
I agree. She looks so much better in the "before" picture. So weird that she's only a few months younger than me and she already has dyed hair, so much make-up, and dresses like that.


----------



## starryviolet

Maybe she went through puberty? IDK.


----------



## Liz_x3

ShimmaPuff said:


> Well, Ali may be a special case, but for most people, eyeliner is almost always the best solution, whatever the problem is. That's a guiding principle of my life, anyway. I'm going to go apply a little extra now, just because you said that.


 

LOL, okay I'm not sure if you're being sarcastic or truthful.  

If truthful then I have to say that the reason most people look terrible with eyeliner is because they apply it badly and put too much on!  It can look great if it's done right.

And if you're being sarcastic...


----------



## nickkyvintage

kittenslingerie said:


> I had a very close friend that had a boob job at 15, so doctors do, do them that young.



You are quite right. It does depend upon location a lot too. 

I am in the UK and had breast augmentation when i was 17. It wasn't because i was flat chested, i had a lump removed from my right breast and it left me with more going on over one side - if you catch my drift. 

I consulted my Doctor and she informed me that i can have augmentation for free on the NHS. It is considerd a cosmetic procedure, but under certain circumstances they will do it under the legal age of 18. I had to loose a stone in weight to ensure that i was healthy and also had to see a councillor a few times to make sure i was mentally stable (it seems so weird putting it that way)

Im 21 now and you can't even tell my boobs are fake, lol! They are droopy and natural looking. Nobody has ever told me they look fake, ever! They don't even feel fake at all. Not hard or oddly shaped. They just look like boobs!

I think if you go to the doctor and ask for big fake boobies, then that is what you will get. My request was to look normal and not lob-sided in everything i wore. I am a comfortable D cup, i went up from an A & B cup.

My doctors did a great job and i am so happy with what i have now. My parents were very supportive and helped me to make an informed decision. Before i went ahead with the procedure i was told that the breast would never fully recover from the removal of the breast tissue. So it wasn't as if my breast would just grow back magicaly over night. 

I don't think Ali has had it done, i have belief that her family wouldn't let her do it.They might be crazy but i don't think they are weird enough to allow this to happen to a 14 y/o.


----------



## MissTiss

ShimmaPuff said:


> Well, Ali may be a special case, but for most people, eyeliner is almost always the best solution, whatever the problem is. That's a guiding principle of my life, anyway. I'm going to go apply a little extra now, just because you said that.


 

LMAO, Shimma. Did you ever find the right color blue?

That family scares me. I just get a sick feeling to think about them.


----------



## BagLadie

Anyone ever watch Chelsea Lately?  She has these little sketches where she plays Dina Lohan - it's absolutely hilarious and so dead on!


----------



## irishpandabear

^^^ Yeah those are pretty damn funny and dead on accurate!


----------



## tsjmom

BagLadie said:


> Anyone ever watch Chelsea Lately?  She has these little sketches where she plays Dina Lohan - it's absolutely hilarious and so dead on!



LOVE Chelsea Handler and these skits!!  You are so right - DEAD ON!


----------



## tsjmom

I think Dina and Lynn Spears ought to collaborate on a project about raising healthy, well-adjusted kids


----------



## DC-Cutie

Dina Lohan is a hollywood stage mom of the WORST kind.  She will stop at nothing to get her kids out there. 

Now, I've heard and seen growth spurts, but this is a spurt of a different kind - formulated in a surgeons office.


----------



## NYCBelle

Why does this girl look like she's in her 40s???  her face looks like shes way older! not pretty at all.  i say fake boobs! probably went overseas or to south america to get it done


----------



## romina

This whole family needs to be locked away on a remote island, and throw the key away !!!


----------



## flaweddesignn

3 months?!?! Must be fake..


----------



## Veelyn

Didnt want to start a new thread..

http://perezhilton.com/page/4/








No, that's not a picture of 14-year old *Ali Lohan* leaving dance class.
Ali and her ass were snapped leaving the fancy store Henri Bendels with momma *Dina* in the NYC on Monday.
Call us a prude, but if we were the parent of a 14-year old girl there's no way she'd leave the house with us, booty hanging out and shiz.
She's 14!!!!!!!
The HoHans are so classy.
How long until Ali goes to rehab????


----------



## Jahpson

^^

lol @ HoHans


----------



## Veelyn

LOL.

Sorry, I'm a perezaholic.


----------



## cristalena56

winterpearls3 said:


> but not at a fast rate, though. it looks like implants.


 actually it can... i had a friend in hs before christmas break she was incredibly skinny and flat, af ew eeks later she gained some weight and her chest had grown,... i also had another friend at 15 she was a 36d, and a size 3. it does happen... also articles i have read lately are saying girls are developing earlier then they have in the past... i dont think a dr would perform this procedure on a 14 yr old, i just dont...


----------



## candypants1100

with regards to that perez foto- i think if my kid were going to a DANCE class, its ok to wear spandex....


----------



## addictedtoLV

Hey guys ..

What do you think of Lindsay`s little sister? ..


----------



## KittyKat65

I think she looks like she is going on 30.  I predict a teen pregnancy and drug addiction by 17.


----------



## irishlass1029

I hope everyone has seen this video of Craig Ferguson on why he wasn't going to make fun of Lohan, but if not, here it is.  I LOVE this guy!

WHY does it always take me twice to figure out how to post it?   Gimme a minute!


----------



## irishlass1029

Okay, trying again


----------



## Veelyn

Wow this thread is old.


----------



## MJDaisy

unfortunate


----------



## KristyDarling

She is both the victim of a bulldog stage mother and a little girl who is dazzled by her big sis and desperately wants what she has. So she's growing up too fast, too soon. At 14 she wears more makeup and dresses sexier than most women in their 20s and 30s. 

If she just dressed like a teen and wore a lot less makeup, she'd be so cute!


----------



## Sina

She's barely a teenager yet she looks 35. 

She will never be Lindsay no matter how hard her mother tries to make it so.


----------



## Veelyn

^ Agreed.


----------



## yumieecandiee

omg she's 14 only?? I thought she was at least older than Miley!


----------



## Jahpson

thats her first name? how pretty


----------



## Mrs. MC

KittyKat65 said:


> I think she looks like she is going on 30. I predict a teen pregnancy and drug addiction by 17.


 lol !


----------



## Nicole Bitchie

In the latest pics I have seen of her, I really think she resembles Samantha Ronson....
If I didn't know she was Lindsays sister, I would guess she was Sams.


----------



## Belle49

I'm thinking why is she getting her own thread? lol


----------



## KristyDarling

^^^ true! lol.


----------



## addictedtoLV

because she is in public ..


----------



## Veelyn

^ Not much..


----------



## vlore

Here are some pics- sooo not a 14 year old


----------



## vlore

Shame on you Dina Lohan


----------



## strife00

even if she's still growing there is no way her boobs could get that big that fast.  ...It looks like Dina wants Ali to be Mini-Lindsay, got her a boob job when she was pretty young.
Next Ali will have pictures of her "business" out for everyone to see, a drug problem, and a girlfriend.

I think its pretty sad that she doesnt want her own life, she's just following in her sisters footsteps.


----------



## divadivine682

In those pics posted above, she looks kinda "mannish"....

Lindsay is much prettier IMO


----------



## Edna

In the pics on the previous page, she's actually a really cute kid! It's when she puts on all that makeup and dresses a lot older is when she starts looking freaky.


----------



## Carolinexoxo

I don't think she got a boob job, a year is enough time to go up a few cups especially when your a teen and going through puberty. Also comparing those 2 pics, it looks like she has gained weight, which would also make her boobs bigger.

Dina Lohan may be an idiot, but I don't think she would ever let her daughter have a boob job.. atleast not until she's 18 lol.


----------



## MJDaisy

Carolinexoxo said:


> I don't think she got a boob job, a year is enough time to go up a few cups especially when your a teen and going through puberty. Also comparing those 2 pics, it looks like she has gained weight, which would also make her boobs bigger.
> 
> Dina Lohan may be an idiot, but I don't think she would ever let her daughter have a boob job.. atleast not until she's 18 lol.



i agree...i had lots of friends who had boobs grow seemingly overnight in middle school.


----------



## imashopaholic

She doesn't look a day under 30. I'm shocked if she really is only 16 years old!


----------



## bisousx

KittyKat65 said:


> I think she looks like she is going on 30.  I predict a teen pregnancy and drug addiction by 17.






I thought it, you said it!


----------



## Tangerine

I think if she washed her face, pulled her hair back, and put on a sweatshirt and jeans she would be a really pretty teenager.

Everything she puts on top of her natural self is way too heavy. Its going to weigh down her looks, and by the time she is twenty she is going to be burnt out on 'glamour'. That stuff can be a wretched prison if you feel like you HAVE to do it. The earlier kids start, the worse it is.


----------



## Sophie-Rose

14 going on 40....

dear god Dina, let her be a teenager!!!!!!!!!!!!
she's just too much... too much boob, too much make-up... the clothes are too much...


----------



## KittyKat65

imashopaholic said:


> She doesn't look a day under 30. I'm shocked if she really is only 16 years old!


Nope, she is only 14.


----------



## KittyKat65

bisousx said:


> I thought it, you said it!


Sometimes my censor button doesn't work


----------



## imashopaholic

KittyKat65 said:


> Nope, she is only 14.


She was born in 1993, which would make her 16 this year.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

MJDaisy said:


> i agree...i had lots of friends who had boobs grow seemingly overnight in middle school.



I agree.


----------



## Jayne1

I feel bad for her.  She seems like a sweet kid who got stuck with Dina for a mother.


----------



## Mrs. MC

If she were to opt for plastic surgury if anything it should be to fix her nose. What is up with that ? It looks like she had a terrible field hockey incident.


----------



## QueenOfDa702

I think her name is prettier than her face.




That was mean. Shame on me.


----------



## imashopaholic

Ali and Lindsay out and about this week. Have to say she looks much better without the cakeup.


----------



## imashopaholic

Aliana shopping for vitamins this week. Yes, she's only 15!


----------



## mizz852

i'm actually watching Living Lohan right now and I'm starting to like Ali, i think she's pretty, looks way too old for her age, but she's pretty and she can sing.


----------



## leap of faith

Im thinking shame on her mother- big time!

Im also thinking that she had more than just a boob job done (her nose looks diffrent to me, her lips look plumped up..)

Which is a shame because I think she had great potential to be even prettier than lindsey, if she was able to grow up in her own pace instead of looking like shes literally 13 going on 30!


----------



## cola262

I got this from alilohan.org. Both girls' pics are from when they were 14.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

cola262 said:


> I got this from alilohan.org. Both girls' pics are from when they were 14.



I think Ally is just wearing too much makeup.


----------



## GirlFriday

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> I think Ally is just wearing too much makeup.



I agree.  Taking off some of the heavy eyeshadow and black eyeliner would make her look more her age.


----------



## Pink_Swish

yeah^^^ 

in the show she seems a little immature but acts like any 14 year old! and most 14 girls wear makeup like that !


----------



## DollyGirl

She looks like 35!!! Hard to believe she is only 15


----------



## PurseXaXholic

cola262 said:


> I got this from alilohan.org. Both girls' pics are from when they were 14.


 
If she chipped of that makeup, they would acctually look similar!


----------



## Roo

This was already posted in the LL thread but thought a new thread might be ok b/c this is a new issue.  (swanky?)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20265759,00.html

*Lindsay's Lawyer Calls Arrest Warrant a 'Misunderstanding'*

 				 By Ken Lee and Alexis Chiu
  Originally posted Saturday March 14, 2009 04:20 PM EDT


Lindsay Lohan's attorney says an arrest warrant issued for the actress Friday and stemming from a 2007 DUI conviction was "born out of a misunderstanding." 

 "Since her case was resolved, Ms. Lohan has been in compliance with all the terms and conditions of her probation and all orders of the court," her lawyer Shawn Chapman Holley said in a statement Saturday, referring to Lohan's 2007 conviction for driving under the influence. "The warrant issued on Friday was, in our view, born out of a misunderstanding which I am confident I can clear up next week." 

 A hearing for Lohan is set for Monday morning in a Beverly Hills court. "The judge apparently has indicated that Ms. Lohan should be in attendance," said L.A. DA spokeswoman Sandi Gibbons. Lohan, 22, is currently serving a three-year probation term for the DUI incident, the actress's second. 

"We are not actively looking for Ms. Lohan at this time," Beverly Hills Police Lt. Mark Rosen said at a Saturday press conference. "We are not anticipating her surrender this weekend. But if she comes in contact with police, she's subject to arrest. As for why we're not actively looking for her, that's not our procedure for this type of warrant. Her attorney is hoping to resolve this issue in the coming week. If it's not resolved, I'm sure we'll negotiate her voluntary surrender." 

*Wild Hollywood Night*

Lohan's latest legal woe followed a night of partying that included dinner with pals at the Chateau Marmont  and a bizarre late-night visit to the Hollywood home of actor Jack Nicholson. 

Lohan's Friday night at the Chateau began around 8 p.m. Arriving with three female friends, and clad in a loose black top adorned with sequins, she was in an upbeat mood during dinner at a patio table at the West Hollywood hotspot, witnesses say. Lohan laughed, chatted and texted on her phone. The actress dined on soup and opted for water and an unidentified drink in a cocktail glass, while her friends had red wine. The group stayed well past 11. 

Around 1:45 a.m., Lohan showed up outside actor Nicholsons house on Mulholland Drive. Witnesses say the actress, accompanied by pals, buzzed the intercom numerous times and grew agitated, asking for Jack to open the gate. 

*Breaking Glass*

The group was eventually let in, and Lohan remained inside until a bodyguard picked her up about 4:30 a.m. (Representatives for Nicholson could not immediately be reached for comment.) 

Lohans bodyguard then brought her to Sam Ronsons house, where Ronson showed up at around 11:30 a.m. Later in the day, a loud disturbance was heard at the house, including the sound of breaking of a window. Police cars arrived at the house shortly afterward. 

 *Reporting by PERNILLA CEDENHEIM and JENNIFER GARCIA*


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

http://x17online.com/celebrities/lindsay_lohan/police_at_lindsays_house_right_now-03142009.php

Yikes......


----------



## moi et mes sacs

oops


----------



## vlore

That girl needs help!


----------



## csre

not surprising at all


----------



## Jahpson

so if it was back in 2007, why are they issuing a arrest warrant now? doesnt make sense to me


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

a screw up?


----------



## nicole2730

Jahpson said:


> so if it was back in 2007,* why are they issuing a arrest warrant now*? doesnt make sense to me



^ probably for violating her probation


----------



## JSH812




----------



## NoSnowHere

Her rep says it's a misunderstanding, but I doubt it. The girl is a trainwreck.


----------



## Roo

She got three years probation in 2007, so she's got a year left.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

According to x17 her attorney Shawn Chapman Holley released a statement 



> "Since her [second DUI] case was resolved, Ms. Lohan has been in compliance with all the terms and conditions of her probation and all orders of the court. The warrant issued on Friday was, in our view, born out of a misunderstanding which I am confident I can clear up next week."



The Police Dept also issued a Statement today


> "We are not actively looking for Ms. Lohan at this time. We are not anticipating her surrender this weekend. But if she comes in contact with police, she's subject to arrest. As for why we're not actively looking for her, that's not our procedure for this type of warrant. Her attorney is hoping to resolve this issue in the coming week. If it's not resolved, I'm sure we'll negotiate her voluntary surrender."


----------



## imashopaholic

It's gonna take jail time (and fellow inmates) to knock some sense into this girl. What a mess!


----------



## cosmogrl5

And now Perez is reporting that the police are outside her house because her and Sam are having a huge blowout?  Good Lord!  This girl had so much going for her once upon a time...


----------



## scarlett_2005

She is such a mess.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

All in all, I can't help feeling sorry for her....


----------



## Roo

What is the DEAL with Jack Nicholson?  He's long past his prime and he's messing around with this train wreck?  You'd think after the scandal involving the underage girl who was RAPED in his house by Roman Polanski back in the late 70s he would have LEARNED!!!  Now he just comes across as a creepy old man.


----------



## Nat

Roo said:


> Around 1:45 a.m., Lohan showed up outside actor Nicholsons house on Mulholland Drive. Witnesses say the actress, accompanied by pals, buzzed the intercom numerous times and grew agitated, asking for Jack to open the gate.
> 
> *Breaking Glass*
> 
> The group was eventually let in, and Lohan remained inside until a bodyguard picked her up about 4:30 a.m. (Representatives for Nicholson could not immediately be reached for comment.)
> 
> Lohans bodyguard then brought her to Sam Ronsons house, where Ronson showed up at around 11:30 a.m. Later in the day, a loud disturbance was heard at the house, including the sound of breaking of a window. Police cars arrived at the house shortly afterward.



I'm speechless...


----------



## vlore

Exactly, what would she and her 'pals' be doing at Jack's house? Suspicious. When I read this, the first thing that came to my mind was - DRUGS! And maybe that is why Sam and her got into a fight  Well, I don't know...just speculating here.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

> *LINDSAY CLEARED*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is in the clear!
> 
> A L.A. Superior Court judge quashed an arrest warrant for her this morning, saying the 22-year-old starlet has been complying with the terms of her probation but needs to show her treatment program better documentation to avoid future court problems.
> 
> The judge also noted that LiLo has not failed any drug or alcohol tests.



Source Faded Youth Blog

Glad she was cleared, and that she's passing her drug tests.


----------



## carvedwords

I'm also glad to hear she was cleared.  But, suspicious that she's at Jack's house in the early morning and then shortly after she gets home her and Sam get in a fight.


----------



## Pursegrrl

OMG you can't MAKE UP this sh*t.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~




----------



## lolas

Someone shouldve taken these girls from Dina a loooong time ago
http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/thefamous/what-did-ali-lohan-do-to-her-face/2012?nc

The first thing Ali Lohan did when she got signed to a modeling agency was obtain ... an entirely new face? 
The 17-year-old sister of Lindsay and daughter of Dina stepped out in Beverly Hills yesterday looking, in all honesty, like a surgically altered version of her former self. Lohan's lips and cheeks  appear fuller and her nose narrowed and tweaked. Her eyebrows are  bushier and more defined, exuding that '80s Brooke Shields quality that's trendy this moment. She looks shockingly skinny, as if attempting to mimic the lanky, size-00 frame of a high-fashion runway model. 
Vh1's The Fab Life notes: "We'd love to believe her almost-unrecognizable new face is due to some sculpting makeup, Lip Venom and masterful eyebrow threading, but we're skeptical." 
Lohan inked a contract with NEXT Model Management last month, and it appears she's taking her new career path very, very seriously. Like, "I'm gonna go out and get a face transplant" seriously.
In the name of Heidi Montag, someone _please_ tell Hollywood to handcuff Dina Lohan and outlaw underage plastic surgery while they're at it because another naive, misguided Lohan girl has become catnip to the snarking interwebs. Quips the Best Week Ever blog: "Maybe now that she's a model, Ali has decided to exchange being cute with, like, paying tribute to Michael Jackson by ... becoming him?"
That's plenty of reason to be.


----------



## llumbark

Omg!  

That can't be the same person! Scary!


----------



## ShoeFanatic

lolas said:


> Someone shouldve taken these girls from Dina a loooong time ago
> http://omg.yahoo.com/blogs/thefamous/what-did-ali-lohan-do-to-her-face/2012?nc
> 
> The first thing Ali Lohan did when she got signed to a modeling agency was obtain ... an entirely new face?
> The 17-year-old sister of Lindsay and daughter of Dina stepped out in Beverly Hills yesterday looking, in all honesty, like a surgically altered version of her former self. Lohan's lips and cheeks  appear fuller and her nose narrowed and tweaked. Her eyebrows are  bushier and more defined, exuding that '80s Brooke Shields quality that's trendy this moment. She looks shockingly skinny, as if attempting to mimic the lanky, size-00 frame of a high-fashion runway model.
> Vh1's The Fab Life notes: "We'd love to believe her almost-unrecognizable new face is due to some sculpting makeup, Lip Venom and masterful eyebrow threading, but we're skeptical."
> Lohan inked a contract with NEXT Model Management last month, and it appears she's taking her new career path very, very seriously. Like, "I'm gonna go out and get a face transplant" seriously.
> In the name of Heidi Montag, someone _please_ tell Hollywood to handcuff Dina Lohan and outlaw underage plastic surgery while they're at it because another naive, misguided Lohan girl has become catnip to the snarking interwebs. Quips the Best Week Ever blog: "Maybe now that she's a model, Ali has decided to exchange being cute with, like, paying tribute to Michael Jackson by ... becoming him?"
> That's plenty of reason to be.




*Good lord..
she appears to have had her lips done, cheek fillers and a brow lift.
Maybe her nose, I would need to see more photos..
I posted this past year that she looked like and it was rumored she had her boobs done..many thought it was a growth spurt..
looks like her cheeks and lips had a 'growth spurt' as well.*


----------



## NY_Mami

OMG..... No Me Gusta....


----------



## tatu_002

sooooo she did all this work to look better ???


----------



## lolas




----------



## lolas

Mami...para nada!!! Holy cow I cant believe her mother would allow this. This family is all shades of wrong, just awful.


----------



## CoachCatcher45

she was soo pretty before...


----------



## NY_Mami

lolas said:


> *mami...para nada!!!* holy cow i cant believe her mother would allow this. This family is all shades of wrong, just awful.


 
lol...


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm curious what these girls say when they seem themselves -- are they like, "Dang, I look good" -- or do they think, "Hmmm, need more work to my lips and hair" -- How can they see pix of themselves (and you know they do because they're always aware of the paps) and think that THIS looks good???

and how does Dina tell them they look???


----------



## lolas

It also looks like she lost a ton of weight.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Never mind..
LOLAS beat me too it..


----------



## chantal1922

Wow...


----------



## lolas

Sorry ShoeFanatic! Im just blown by this, and cant stop looking at the horrendous pics.Just had to share. I didnt think she could ever look worse than her sister......I guess she shut me up:weird:


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The weight loss looks like drugs. Unfortunately she came by that honestly.


----------



## Eimii

oh my GOD

She's 17?! Lord have mercy she looks AWFUL oh god. Her mother is so so wrong. 

Why would she do this to herself??!


----------



## talldrnkofwater

Bad parenting at it's finest.  What I don't understand is how do you allow yOur young child to get into this industry when you know what it has done to your oldest child. 
Dinah calls herself "the black Oprah" bish please.


----------



## Bag*Snob

HOLY COW Who is that person?  EEK Sorry, she does not look pretty. Looks like someone who was a girl, then a boy, then back to a girl.


----------



## azureartist

Sorry to say IMHO...but she looks very masculine now. She took away all the sweetness in her face. So sad to butcher your own natural good looks.


----------



## kayti

I'm guessing the modeling agency told her to stay out of the sun, stop dyeing her hair, and stop shaping her brows. The most noticeable changes to me are these. It does look like she's had a little work done as well..


----------



## ShoeFanatic

*I wonder if the modeling agency she signed on with will drop her now..
she looks hideous. *


----------



## TaraP

I can't believe that is the same person.. I truly hope it comes out that there was some mistake and Ali did not get all this plastic surgery.


----------



## knics33

Wow... so sad. Dina Lohan is a moron with no shame.


----------



## Bag*Snob

I just googled images of her and her new photo shoot came up - they are hideous.


----------



## noon

azureartist said:


> Sorry to say IMHO...but she looks very masculine now. She took away all the sweetness in her face. So sad to butcher your own natural good looks.



I didn't want to say it but I totally agree with you. She was pretty before but now...How could anyone think this is an improvement??


----------



## aklein

BagOuttaHell said:


> The weight loss looks like drugs. Unfortunately she came by that honestly.



Sadly, I think it's drugs too.  She looks like one of the faces of meth PSA.
Ali has been living out in LA, taking care of Lindsay since she was like 14.  If she's been hanging around her big sister, I can't even begin to imagine what she has been exposed to.


----------



## simona7

I truly cannot believe that's her! I keep thinking someone got the wrong girl!
Besides the work on her face she is so gaunt now she looks anorexic!
All this so she can be more famous? Really sad...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks awful. POor girl.


----------



## Miss Kris

Bag*Snob said:


> I just googled images of her and her new photo shoot came up - they are hideous.



Do you have a link?


----------



## Miss Kris

She looks like skeletor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Oh my goodness...


----------



## ilvoelv

WOW!!!  SHe looks terrible!


----------



## harleyNemma

Oh. Dear. Not good. Not good at all.


----------



## luvs*it*

*~*In the pic from 2009 she looks about 17...in the pic from 2011, she looks to be in her mid-30's. No bueno.  *~*


----------



## Irishgal

talldrnkofwater said:


> Bad parenting at it's finest.  What I don't understand is how do you allow yOur young child to get into this industry when you know what it has done to your oldest child.
> Dinah calls herself "*the black Oprah*" bish please.




WHAT? I thought Oprah was in fact, black...what did I miss? 

Word to Ali...epic fail. Sorry.


----------



## Irishgal

Miss Kris said:


> Do you have a link?





ha...yes I want to see them too.


----------



## Ejm1059

She's a Lohan. She never stood a chance.


----------



## Miss Kris

Ejm1059 said:


> She's a Lohan. She never stood a chance.



She prob got the surgery so she would no longer resemble a lohan!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

the Dad is kinda looking like the sane one at this point.


----------



## coachariffic

talldrnkofwater said:


> Bad parenting at it's finest.  What I don't understand is how do you allow yOur young child to get into this industry when you know what it has done to your oldest child.
> Dinah calls herself "the black Oprah" bish please.





Irishgal said:


> WHAT? I thought Oprah was in fact, black...what did I miss?
> 
> Word to Ali...epic fail. Sorry.



I think it's supposed to be the White Oprah. 

But Ali looks horrible. This reminds me when Nicole Richie and Lindsay had eating disorders at the same time.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wtf is she thinking? My god those parents have destroyed their kids.


----------



## Saviola

kayti said:


> I'm guessing the modeling agency told her to stay out of the sun, stop dyeing her hair, and stop shaping her brows. The most noticeable changes to me are these. It does look like she's had a little work done as well..


  I agree. I mean, she LOOKS different but not plastic sx transformation different.

You can tell in that old photo she had pokey cheeks, the way she is wearing her blush in the present photo makes them appear more defined IMO. Her eyebrows are a lot thicker which can definitely change the way a person looks. Her hair color has also changed and she may have even lost some weight which can do a number to your face. I am not ruling out the possibility of plastic sx but I would not agree that she looks as though she's had her whole face reconstructed. The first picture it looks like she is even squinting her eyes some while the second it seems as she widened them.

Her lips DO look fuller, she probably did get them enlarged.


----------



## wetbandit42

I saw a picture of her in US Weekly standing with Dina & Lindsay, and I was trying to figure out who she was until I read the caption. She looks unrecognizable, and like someone else said, she looks too old now. Whatever she did, she did not enhance her looks.

There's some different pics on D-Listed. Her face looks so different she must have had some procedures done. There's no way this is just thicker eyebrows and makeup contouring.

http://www.dlisted.com/2011/09/07/ali-lohan-new-face


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

A damn shame.


----------



## HauteMama

That is a really weird situation. She does look like a completely different person, and MUCH older, but I cannot put my finger on exactly what is different. In one picture it looks like she has scarring around her nose, but even that would not explain why her entire face looks so different. Bizarre.


----------



## AEGIS

luvs*it* said:


> *~*In the pic from 2009 she looks about 17...in the pic from 2011, she looks to be in her mid-30's. No bueno.  *~*




i think she looks so much older than 30. the Lohan parents are about some of the worst parents in Hollywood.  they dont even pretend to care about their children


----------



## Miss Kris

I don't think she had much done...cheeks, lips, and eye lift...and then lost a crapload of weight which makes her look gaunt/changed the way her face looks.  Take away the tan and change the hair color and there you go.  Any mother who is ok with their 17 year old losing that much weight though....


----------



## kmh1190

The gal didn't stand a chance. 
What's going on with those brows?  Did she have them tattooed?  Otherwise she looks gaunt/unhealthy.  She's been hanging out with Lindsay too long, taking the road to hagdom.


----------



## Ejm1059

Miss Kris said:


> I don't think she had much done...cheeks, lips, and eye lift...and then lost a crapload of weight which makes her look gaunt/changed the way her face looks.  Take away the tan and change the hair color and there you go.  Any mother who is ok with their 17 year old losing that much weight though....



I do agree, I think the weight lost and the sudden growth spurt  is one of the most significant things here. She looks a whole lot different without the fake tan. Still, put me down for work on the lips and nose.


----------



## iluvmybags

> *Lindsay's sister Ali debuts shockingly skinny new look*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has long caused concern to her family.
> 
> But now one of her siblings is making headlines for the wrong reasons too.
> 
> Lindsay's younger sister Ali yesterday debuted a new dramatically thinner appearance, fueling rumours that the aspiring model has taken her weight loss too far, and causing her family to speak out.
> 
> 'Its scary to see my daughter looking like this,' her father Michael Lohan  told RadarOnline.com today after Ali was seen yesterday displaying a very gaunt and slim appearance.
> 
> Not only did she look thinner in the body, her face appeared gaunt with her jawline and cheek bones seeming more prominent
> 
> 'Ali was always on the thin side but seeing how much weight shes lost there appears to be a drastic change that concerns me.'
> 
> Ali, 17, recently signed a contract to model for the famous agency NEXT Model Management who represents Mila Jovovich, Miranda Kerr and Molly Sims.
> 
> 'This industry has a way of having a harmful affect on ones health and well being,' he continued.
> 
> Michael was always highly vocal about his eldest daughter's battles with drugs and legal woes.















*Face change: The young model has lightened her hair and appeared more gaunt in the face*







*Radiant: The wannabe model and her sister Lindsay both looking healthier last year*





Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shockingly-skinny-new-look.html#ixzz1XKdqduaa


----------



## iluvmybags

I wouldn't say that Lindsay looks healthy in that pic -- that's the problem -- Hollywood's idea of "healthy" and the reality of being healthy are so far apart from one another!!


----------



## NoSnowHere

She looks awful.  Seriously, she can't think she looks hot like that.


----------



## simona7

She looks like she's on drugs. Heroin?


----------



## YSoLovely

Miss Kris said:


> *I don't think she had much done...cheeks, lips, and eye lift...*and then lost a crapload of weight which makes her look gaunt/changed the way her face looks.  Take away the tan and change the hair color and there you go.  Any mother who is ok with their 17 year old losing that much weight though....




Well, it's not much if you're a 30 year old woman, but at 17 it's way too much way too soon. 
And it's not even like the end-result is an actual improvement...


----------



## harleyNemma

...I think she had her breast implants removed.


----------



## platinum_girly

All it looks like to me is she let her eyebrows grow out, quit tanning, lost a shed load of weight, coloured her hair and possibly plumped her lips. But honestly the biggest difference is the weight loss, her features look no different...


----------



## inspired984

I think she looks completely different. If someone had shown me that picture and asked me who it was, I would have had NO idea. She's practically unrecognizable. 

And just as a sidenote, I don't follow the Lohans much, but is the dad estranged from the whole family?


----------



## FashionHouse

Looks like a transgender.


----------



## NYCBelle

yuck


----------



## Bag*Snob

Here is a link to the modeling pics:

http://www.eonline.com/news/first_look_ali_lohan_strikes_pose_first/257680


----------



## yellow08

lolas said:


>


----------



## Jeneen

yeah...

um...


----------



## Coco Belle

Brow lift, lip plumper, maybe some filler in the cheeks but not necessarily. Breast implants removed.

She might have had her nose tip changed up too, and had a chin implant. Her face was more heart/triangle-shaped in the past.

I feel very sorry for this whole family. What kind of life must you lead to think it's OK to do this at the age of 17? And she was a pretty girl before! So sad.

ETA this pic is actually a better representation of what she looks like front-on. http://www.dlisted.com/node/43320/images/spl312838_010.jpg

If she hasn't had a brow lift, or some kind of extensive tweaking around the eyes, then I'm Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## anitalilac

She scares me...I mean her picture..


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

very sad.


----------



## Miss Kris

Bag*Snob said:


> Here is a link to the modeling pics:
> 
> http://www.eonline.com/news/first_look_ali_lohan_strikes_pose_first/257680



EW!  Those are terrible!  Those don't look like modeling pics at all!  Maybe low budget ones!  Ewww


----------



## Miss Kris

Coco Belle said:


> Brow lift, lip plumper, maybe some filler in the cheeks but not necessarily. Breast implants removed.
> 
> She might have had her nose tip changed up too, and had a chin implant. Her face was more heart/triangle-shaped in the past.
> 
> I feel very sorry for this whole family. What kind of life must you lead to think it's OK to do this at the age of 17? And she was a pretty girl before! So sad.
> 
> ETA this pic is actually a better representation of what she looks like front-on. http://www.dlisted.com/node/43320/images/spl312838_010.jpg
> 
> If she hasn't had a brow lift, or some kind of extensive tweaking around the eyes, then I'm Monica Lewinsky.



She def had some eye work done.  You can tell by how the eyelids look like they are pulling.  Her face looks longer too


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Miss Kris said:


> EW!  Those are terrible!  Those don't look like modeling pics at all!  Maybe low budget ones!  Ewww



She doesn't photograph well at all. Her eyes are dead.
She's not even attractive, she used to be cute (sort of). She might get a few gigs based on her name recognition, but that's about it.

I feel bad for her..her family is so screwed up and now she thinks she can model.
Really sad.


----------



## JOJA

She definitely had her nose done.  Without a doubt.   Besides injections  I think it's the nose that makes her look totally different (and the  weight loss).  She's like Jennifer Grey......changed her nose and looks  like a COMPLETELY different person.

I feel so sorry for her, she's so young.  She was a naturally pretty,  cute girl before.  Now she looks like a 35 year old drug addict.  I  blame her parents totally.  Why would a parent allow their young teenage  daughter to change her face when she in no way needed it.  So Sad.


----------



## platinum_girly

Coco Belle said:


> She might have had her nose tip changed up too, and had a chin implant. Her face was more heart/triangle-shaped in the past.


 
Really?! Her nose looks the same to me, and i don't believe for one minute that she had a chin implant, my face used to be more square shaped like my mothers when i was younger, i hardly had a chin, the past few years my face has become more oblong and my chin more prominent, often-times faces change as they mature, plus weight loss and gain has an impact- the more weight on the face then the rounder it appears and the less weight on the face then the true shape will show...










She does look mega scary in the second shot, although honestly i think being VERY skinny, being super pale and having those bushy eyebrows and plumped up lips are giving the overall shock factor.


----------



## carvedwords

How sad.  And she's only 17.  What a shame to think what she'll look like in just a few more years.


----------



## Miss Kris

platinum_girly said:


> Really?! Her nose looks the same to me, and i don't believe for one minute that she had a chin implant, my face used to be more square shaped like my mothers when i was younger, i hardly had a chin, the past few years my face has become more oblong and my chin more prominent, often-times faces change as they mature, plus weight loss and gain has an impact- the more weight on the face then the rounder it appears and the less weight on the face then the true shape will show...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does look mega scary in the second shot, although honestly i think being VERY skinny, being super pale and having those bushy eyebrows and plumped up lips are giving the overall shock factor.



Why are her eyes blue in one picture and dark brown in the other?  It's not lighting, and unless those are contacts...

I agree though...I don't think she touched her nose.


----------



## buzzytoes

Her nose looks more tilted up now to me, which seems more surgically altered than just weight loss altered. 

Bottom line is she went from looking like a girl to looking like a man in the process of becoming a girl.


----------



## knics33

Yeah I think she _definitely _has her nose done. She had quite a bit of plastic surgery... enough to completely change the way she looks. Also... where did the freckles go? Foundation can't cover up freckles to that extent (trust me lol, I have freckles just like her before pic). Ugh... the thought of a mother allowing her 17 year old daughter to go through with this is just sickening. TBH, plastic surgery to this extent at any age is sad IMO.

I can't help but wonder how long it will take lindsay to do something in order to steal the spotlight away from all this...


----------



## MJDaisy

ew she looks bad


----------



## platinum_girly

Miss Kris said:


> Why are her eyes blue in one picture and dark brown in the other? It's not lighting, and unless those are contacts...
> 
> I agree though...I don't think she touched her nose.


 
Yeah, definately contacts, wonder what her true eye colour is...?


----------



## Miss Kris

platinum_girly said:


> Yeah, definately contacts, wonder what her true eye colour is...?



I'd say bluish hazel like Lindsay.


----------



## iluvmybags

You can tell she had a brow lift -- there's no doubt in my mind that she's had at least that done.  She's all wide-eyed and expressionless in the latest pics, and in the older (then) pics, her eyes are tighter and her face is full of expression.  Even if she hasn't had a nose job or work to he chin, her face has been injected full of Botox -- so much that she looks robotic, and what child needs to have their face injected with Botox???


----------



## CobaltBlu

well this is just sad.

and sadder still, at 17 there is no way she is emotionally prepared for the comments and backlash that have come out in the last two days. Its not so much places like here, but the mainstream celeb outlets are all over this as well, she must be gutted. Hopefully her team is propping her up and preventing this from becoming a real tragedy. 

I dont think its much of a stretch to say that she is without issues on her best day. And now this??

I cannot imagine the chain of events that led to this. And i get that sometimes models look edgy and androgynous but i cant figure out what the heck is going on with this girl and all I feel is sad.


----------



## Jayne1

iluvmybags said:


> *You can tell she had a brow lift --* there's no doubt in my mind that she's had at least that done.  She's all wide-eyed and expressionless in the latest pics, and in the older (then) pics, her eyes are tighter and her face is full of expression.  Even if she hasn't had a nose job or work to he chin, her face has been injected full of Botox -- so much that she looks robotic, and what child needs to have their face injected with Botox???


Eyelids!  She has eyelids now... I liked her eye shape before though. In due time she would have wanted a brow lift (like Christie Brinkley) but she didn't need those bigger eyelids now...    Even though they're pretty, they're just not her...

Her nose is more refined too.

I thought she was the cutest, sweetest thing before, I always worried bout her growing up with with that mother of hers...


----------



## iluvmybags

for MOST people, the pic on the left would be BEFORE, and the one on the right would be AFTER, not the other way around -- why would ANYONE want to go from looking like the very soft & pretty girl on the right to looking like the tough and masculine looking robot on the left???  I honestly can't say that I've ever seen a successful model looking like that girl in the pics on the left


----------



## Snow8

^^ O.M.G


----------



## chuggie

I don't know what she's had done, but it isn't good. I agree with other posts that she has a very masculine look about her. What a shame. The whole family is just cuckoo.


----------



## Rissalicious

I don't think she'll stand a chance in the modeling world now that she looks like this. Maybe she might've had a slight change before, but now, I dont think the has what it takes it be successful in the modeling world. Especially since there's other celebs her age out there, like Kendal and Kylie Jenner, who look gorgeous, while she looks...not like a girl anymore. It's a shame to let a girl so young think it's ok to go through with this and think she looks better after it all.


----------



## Jayne1

^^ Really? I think she looks exactly like what the modeling world demands...


----------



## ByeKitty

Just looks like massive weight loss to me.... She looks like a druggy.
Her cheeks and lips look very plump though


----------



## mundodabolsa

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Really? I think she looks exactly like what the modeling world demands...



I agree, I think she changed herself to fit the fashion model mold perfectly.  clearly she doesn't want to model for sears catalogues. 

I think it's extremely sad for such a young girl to have plastic surgery and submit her body to such dramatic weight loss, however I don't think she looks ugly at all.  if both the "before" and "after" Ali pictures were of different, natural girls, I would think the "new" Ali is a prettier girl.  beauty is subjective really.


----------



## Rissalicious

That's what the modeling world demands? I had no idea, but then again I'm not in the loop when it comes to these kinds of things. I guess what I was trying to say that I just figured it would've been better if she were more natural in the face rather than changing what she looks like just to fit in at that age. Maybe if she were much older, it wouldn't be as bad. But I'm sure there are modeling agencies, or whatever theyre called, out ther that look for fresh young faces and not something like the rest of the models. JMO


----------



## azureartist

I read that she is 5' 8.5". Isn't that a little limiting for modeling these days? Also she could have somewhat of a career in acting - even in B or C movies with her name. The old Ali reminds me a *little* bit of Kate Middleton.


----------



## iluvmybags

Maybe that's the look required for runway modeling or some print ads -- maybe the riskier, "darker" ads that you sometimes see in the mags -- but when you look back at SUCCESSFUL models, most have had a softer, more feminine look to them -- Tyra Banks, Elizabeth Hurley, Elle McPhearson, Heidi Klum, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Bar Refaeli, Gisele Bundchen, Brooke Burke.  Flip through the pages of Sports Illustrated's Swimsuit issue and most of the models in those pages don't look like this

I'm sure there are some modeling jobs that require a look like this, but I can't think of one TOP model that's had the look that Ali's going for now.

And whether it was a "regular girl, some unknown, or someone like Ali Lohan, I would NEVER think the AFTER pics are pics of the prettier girl -- I think the girl in the BEFORE pics is far prettier than the girl in the AFTER pics


----------



## ByeKitty

mundodabolsa said:


> I agree, I think she changed herself to fit the fashion model mold perfectly.  clearly she doesn't want to model for sears catalogues.
> 
> I think it's extremely sad for such a young girl to have plastic surgery and submit her body to such dramatic weight loss, however I don't think she looks ugly at all.  if both the "before" and "after" Ali pictures were of different, natural girls, I would think the "new" Ali is a prettier girl.  beauty is subjective really.



Agreed!!


----------



## knics33

^I agree. She looks terrible. Her plastic surgery (at least on her face) is right up there with Heidi Montag. I have a feeling she'll _really _regret this one day. I am surprised that we haven't heard anything from Dina yet - wonder what her excuse will be this time.


----------



## akoko

this is so sad. Poor girl.


----------



## nastasja

kayti said:


> I'm guessing the modeling agency told her to stay out of the sun, stop dyeing her hair, and stop shaping her brows. The most noticeable changes to me are these. It does look like she's had a little work done as well..


 
I agree. She obviously had her nose done and lips filled...but I think what is making her look drastically different is the weight loss. The rest of the changes (skin/hair/brows) can be fixed!


----------



## basicandorganic

iluvmybags said:


> Maybe that's the look required for runway modeling or some print ads -- maybe the riskier, "darker" ads that you sometimes see in the mags -- but when you look back at SUCCESSFUL models, most have had a softer, more feminine look to them -- Tyra Banks, Elizabeth Hurley, Elle McPhearson, Heidi Klum, Rosie Huntington-Whiteley, Bar Refaeli, Gisele Bundchen, Brooke Burke.  Flip through the pages of Sports Illustrated's Swimsuit issue and most of the models in those pages don't look like this
> 
> I'm sure there are some modeling jobs that require a look like this, but I can't think of one TOP model that's had the look that Ali's going for now.
> 
> And whether it was a "regular girl, some unknown, or someone like Ali Lohan, I would NEVER think the AFTER pics are pics of the prettier girl -- I think the girl in the BEFORE pics is far prettier than the girl in the AFTER pics



Actually, right now... the "successful" "top" models are models like Imogen Morris Clarke, Freja Beha, Gemma Ward, etc... "Heidi Klum" top models are basically like unknowns at the moment...


----------



## platinum_girly

Adrogynous models do very well actually. There is no comparison though in the modelling world to the Tyras, Doutzens, Alessandras, etc though as they are very Victoria's secret and book VERY different jobs than the adrogynous models. Erin o'connor is a very successful adrogynous model from the UK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erin_O'Connor maybe that is what Ali was/is aiming for rather than Sports illustrated and Victoria's secret...


----------



## basicandorganic

^ The Tyras of the modeling world have retired. They have nothing left to do... Agyness Deyn - very, very successful and very "manly" looking. Look at older models even, Twiggy, etc


----------



## platinum_girly

^Yep, agreed. I mean 'pretty' doesn't necessarily equal successful model, especially not for the more prestigious designer campaigns.


----------



## knics33

^So very true!


----------



## Miss Kris

Jayne1 said:


> ^^ Really? I think she looks exactly like what the modeling world demands...



I actually agree with this, sadly


----------



## Miss Kris

killerlife said:


> I agree. She obviously had her nose done and lips filled...but I think what is making her look drastically different is the weight loss. The rest of the changes (skin/hair/brows) can be fixed!



I don't think she had the nose done...probably just steroid injections into the tip to shrink it down.


----------



## hobogirl77

fail!!


----------



## Chanel522

What a mess she has made of her looks!!  These kids have the perfect example of parents who feed off of their children for their own personal gain and don't give two flips what happens to them as long as they're providing a cushy life.  Pathetic.


----------



## KristyDarling

She now looks every inch an *editorial* model: angular, edgy, dramatic, dark, androgynous. She does not, however, have that "pretty" commercial model appeal like the Doutzens, Alessandras, and Brooklyn Deckers of the world. She USED to be sort of commercially pretty but it appears she is now decisively going for the editorial look. She shouldn't have resorted to plastic surgery though, not at that young age.


----------



## xikry5talix

She is scary looking now!


----------



## imgg

iluvmybags said:


> You can tell she had a brow lift -- there's no doubt in my mind that she's had at least that done.  She's all wide-eyed and expressionless in the latest pics, and in the older (then) pics, her eyes are tighter and her face is full of expression.  Even if she hasn't had a nose job or work to he chin, her face has been injected full of Botox -- so much that she looks robotic, and what child needs to have their face injected with Botox???



To me, it looks like an upper bleph, not a browlift.  Her brows appear to me to be in the same position.  But it could also be severe malnutrition- she looks like she has an eating disorder.  She looks very unhealthy.  The lost weight makes her look gaunt, which could change the appearance of her eyes.


----------



## lolas

Lol



yellow08 said:


>


----------



## qudz104

wow, she looked so cute and age appropriate (ish) before... now she looks so much older then her what, 18 yeaar old self? why do these young starlets do this to themselves?


----------



## Miss Kris

qudz104 said:


> wow, she looked so cute and age appropriate (ish) before... now she looks so much older then her what, 18 yeaar old self? why do these young starlets do this to themselves?



17...so Dina had to agree to / sign for the surgery


----------



## kmh1190

The modelling agency issued a statement that Ali has not had any plastic surgery.  I guess technically lip enhancement and botox aren't considered "surgery".


----------



## Miss Kris

kmh1190 said:


> The modelling agency issued a statement that Ali has not had any plastic surgery.  I guess technically lip enhancement and botox aren't considered "surgery".



I guess starving herself isn't surgery either.  It's probably a lot of fillers, weight loss, and steroid injections to shrink the nose.


----------



## Ejm1059

kmh1190 said:


> *The modelling agency issued a statement that Ali has not had any plastic surgery.*  I guess technically lip enhancement and botox aren't considered "surgery".



Uh huh and I'm the Easter Bunny.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

And of course Lindsay has to chime in and also say that Ali's never had surgery...

*"She has never," Lindsay tells E! News exclusively regarding all the talk that Ali must have turned to plastic surgery to achieve her so-called "new" look.
*

Of course LL has never lied before so her words must indeed be gospel! 


http://www.eonline.com/news/Ali_Lohan_Plastic_Surgery_SpeculationmdashLindsay_Sounds_Off/262553


----------



## bekstar1

Very sad...


----------



## labelwhore04

She actually looks terrifying, how can she honestly think she looks good? she literally could pass as a 40 year old women. Wow....just wow..


----------



## ByeKitty

She doesn't look operated on to me. Nose looks the same, really..
She lost a tremendous amount of weight, which also slightly alters features - I've been there, my nose got a tad slimmer too.
I'd say she definitely has her lips done, but that's the only "plastic" thing that seems clear to me! The rest is weight loss, eyebrows(!), make-up...

Oh, and when you throw off your facial proportions by getting duck lips, your nose probably seems smaller too!


----------



## labelwhore04

HauteMama said:


> That is a really weird situation. She does look like a completely different person, and MUCH older, but I cannot put my finger on exactly what is different. In one picture it looks like she has scarring around her nose, but even that would not explain why her entire face looks so different. Bizarre.



I think it's her eyebrows that make her look so strange, they're ALOT thicker and that can really change someones appearance. That's the main thing. She's also lost a crapload of weight so her face is much thinner. She's also a lot paler. The weight loss and paleness give her a gauntly look and then her eyebrows just make her look extra creepy. It might be the makeup too. I believe it's a combination of those


----------



## Saviola

Aww poor girl. I honestly do not think she looks as repulsive as everyone is making her out to be. I am sure it is just the shock factor from her before's and after's that has everyone thinking she looks 'disgusting.'

If I saw her on the street not knowing how she used to look before, I would not be like "OMG that girl is REPULSIVE!!" I would think she was just another thin/tall girl.


----------



## Seanymph

LOL!!! I'm reading some comments, where people are stating they don't think Ali had anything done plastic surgery wise to achieve the look she has going, just shedded a boat load of weight.

COME ONE PEOPLE!!!!!!

Are we all looking at the same picture LOL!!! If you was to show that pic of Ali now without the old comparison no one would have guessed it was her. Yes she has shedded a ton of weight, yes that will affect the face, but not to the point where you are completely unrecognizable! She had plastic surgery period. Now she's claiming she didn't have cosmetic surgery just like  Bristol Palin,(who also claimed she didn't have plastic surgery done but had a medical procedure to get her "jaw realigned"). But yet still she looked completely different and unrecognizable. And her surgery was also coupled with extreme weightloss. 

Why lie. The Lohan family is a complete wreck, I don't see how denying it helps. By now everyone knows what to expect from this family, all on paths of destruction. Dina should give herself a pat on the back. You've done a bang up job raising your girls.


----------



## Jahpson

lolas said:


>



what the hell is that thing on the right?


----------



## whimsic

I actually don't hate her new face at all, in fact I rather like it.. She just looks miserable and really skinny.

My analysis:

In her old pics she always had a long face and prominent cheeks, plus she was always smiling in her pics.

A girl changes quite a bit from 15 to 17, her features have matured, she looks like she lost all the baby fat around her face, her chin/face appears gaunt  from the weight loss (which can change the way a person looks significantly)

*Eyes:* appear wider because of the weight loss, plus she's never smiling in her new pics. And she took off her blue lenses
*
Nose:* Probably appears thinner since she lost the baby fat. Look at your pictures from your mid teens, you'll know what I mean. 

Facial Expressions: She used to smile a lot, now she just looks serious and miserable. 

Other factors : thicker eyebrows, pale skin, different hair colour, different facial expressions.  


Conclusion: Changes were due to the combination of weight loss, maturing features, different colouring. Only work done was lip fillers.


----------



## thithi

ugh.... she shouldn't have lost so much weight, she looks like a twig!  And she looks miserable... maybe it's because she's always hungry??


----------



## Jahpson

she looks like a manly twig!


----------



## Seanymph

whimsic said:


> I actually don't hate her new face at all, in fact I rather like it.. She just looks miserable and really skinny.
> 
> My analysis:
> 
> In her old pics she always had a long face and prominent cheeks, plus she was always smiling in her pics.
> 
> A girl changes quite a bit from 15 to 17, her features have matured, she looks like she lost all the baby fat around her face, her chin/face appears gaunt  from the weight loss (which can change the way a person looks significantly)
> 
> *Eyes:* appear wider because of the weight loss, plus she's never smiling in her new pics. And she took off her blue lenses
> *
> Nose:* Probably appears thinner since she lost the baby fat. Look at your pictures from your mid teens, you'll know what I mean.
> 
> Facial Expressions: She used to smile a lot, now she just looks serious and miserable.
> 
> Other factors : thicker eyebrows, pale skin, different hair colour, different facial expressions.
> 
> 
> *Conclusion: Changes were due to the combination of weight loss, maturing features, different colouring. Only work done was lip fillers*.




something really must be wrong when people look at this pic and actually believe this girls drastic change to her face was due to weight loss and maturing.This girl looked exactly like her sister. Even Lindsay face as she matured damn sure didn't morph into this,even at her worst crack scrawny stage she didn't look like this. You were still able to tell it was Lindsay. If there was no comparison pics no one would have even thought it was Ali at all.





http://www.huffingtonpost.com


----------



## xanderbsb

She looks androgynous to me.


----------



## ByeKitty

Seanymph said:


> LOL!!! I'm reading some comments, where people are stating they don't think Ali had anything done plastic surgery wise to achieve the look she has going, just shedded a boat load of weight.
> 
> COME ONE PEOPLE!!!!!!
> 
> Are we all looking at the same picture LOL!!! If you was to show that pic of Ali now without the old comparison no one would have guessed it was her. Yes she has shedded a ton of weight, yes that will affect the face, but not to the point where you are completely unrecognizable! She had plastic surgery period. Now she's claiming she didn't have cosmetic surgery just like  Bristol Palin,(who also claimed she didn't have plastic surgery done but had a medical procedure to get her "jaw realigned"). But yet still she looked completely different and unrecognizable. And her surgery was also coupled with extreme weightloss.
> 
> Why lie. The Lohan family is a complete wreck, I don't see how denying it helps. By now everyone knows what to expect from this family, all on paths of destruction. Dina should give herself a pat on the back. You've done a bang up job raising your girls.


I can honestly say that I think her face is recognizable. If she didn't have those lips injected, she'd look like a more gaunt version of what she used to look like, with a new stylist. She never looked like Lindsay to me...

Give the poor girl a break, and don't tell anyone who doesn't see surgery that they're "lying", because I'm not.


----------



## whimsic

She didn't look like Lindsay to me. I've seen some older pictures of Ali looking grumpy and she looks more like she does in the "new" pictures. 

You're comparing a happier, smily picture of her with an unhealthy, miserable looking, grumpy one and say she looks drastically different. Of course she looks drastically different, she's lost a ton of weight, her tan is faded, her eyebrows are significantly different (and add to the "masculinity" factor)

These pictures are dated April 2010. She looks pretty much like she does in the "now" pictures.
Picture 1
Picture 2






Seanymph said:


> something really must be wrong when people look at this pic and actually believe this girls drastic change to her face was due to weight loss and maturing.This girl looked exactly like her sister. Even Lindsay face as she matured damn sure didn't morph into this,even at her worst crack scrawny stage she didn't look like this. You were still able to tell it was Lindsay. If there was no comparison pics no one would have even thought it was Ali at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.com


----------



## cbtg818

*Conclusion: Changes were due to the combination of weight loss, maturing features, different colouring. Only work done was lip fillers.*

maybe so but what kind of mom gets their 17 year old lip fillers?! She looks horrible and I blame Dina for everything


----------



## knics33

Seanymph said:


> *LOL!!! I'm reading some comments, where people are stating they don't think Ali had anything done plastic surgery wise to achieve the look she has going, just shedded a boat load of weight.*
> 
> *COME ONE PEOPLE!!!!!!*
> 
> Are we all looking at the same picture LOL!!! If you was to show that pic of Ali now without the old comparison no one would have guessed it was her. Yes she has shedded a ton of weight, yes that will affect the face, but not to the point where you are completely unrecognizable! She had plastic surgery period. Now she's claiming she didn't have cosmetic surgery just like Bristol Palin,(who also claimed she didn't have plastic surgery done but had a medical procedure to get her "jaw realigned"). But yet still she looked completely different and unrecognizable. And her surgery was also coupled with extreme weightloss.
> 
> Why lie. The Lohan family is a complete wreck, I don't see how denying it helps. By now everyone knows what to expect from this family, all on paths of destruction. Dina should give herself a pat on the back. You've done a bang up job raising your girls.


 

I know lol . It's comical. She doesn't even look like the same person.


----------



## aklein

While I agree she has lost a ridiculous amount of weight and is now unrecognizable, I still think it's probably related to heavy, hard drug use (not plastic surgery). I do think she had her implants removed though.
The poor girl has been on a downhill slide for the past few years.  The fresh-faced cute girl picture in the maxidress is from a few years ago (I think when she was doing her reality show with her mom).


----------



## platinum_girly

ByeKitty said:


> I can honestly say that I think her face is recognizable. If she didn't have those lips injected, she'd look like a more gaunt version of what she used to look like, with a new stylist. She never looked like Lindsay to me...
> 
> Give the poor girl a break, and don't tell anyone who doesn't see surgery that they're "lying", because I'm not.


----------



## imgg

^ You take any healthy person and if they lose a lot of weight and become anorexic, they are going to look like a drastically different person.  Weight and proper health/nutrition make a huge difference on how you look.  I honestly do not think she had surgery.  Maybe something with her nose and lip fillers, but nothing else.  I've been around a lot of people who had surgery.  It would be extremely unethical of a doctor to perform major surgery like browlifts on a 17 year-old without a compelling reason.  Although, unfortunately money can talk. 

She looks like she has an eating disorder.  It can change everything.  Her skin color and gaunt look is a telling sign.


----------



## Miss Kris

whimsic said:


> She didn't look like Lindsay to me. I've seen some older pictures of Ali looking grumpy and she looks more like she does in the "new" pictures.
> 
> You're comparing a happier, smily picture of her with an unhealthy, miserable looking, grumpy one and say she looks drastically different. Of course she looks drastically different, she's lost a ton of weight, her tan is faded, her eyebrows are significantly different (and add to the "masculinity" factor)
> 
> These pictures are dated April 2010. She looks pretty much like she does in the "now" pictures.
> Picture 1
> Picture 2



She does look a lot like the pics you posted.  I still am wondering about an eyelid lift though.  I know weight loss can give you sunken in eyes, but hers sort of look like they are pulling. A lady at work had it done and that's how her eyes looked right after the surgery.  I thinks she probably had a chemical peel done too because doesn't that get rid of a lot of freckles?


----------



## knics33

^I was also wondering about the freckles. They seem to also be gone from her arms and maybe legs. Wonder how she did that (I don't think it's just the weightloss folks)... I have freckles like her before and they don't just disappear like that. 

Regardless of the plastic surgery debate, she clearly isn't doing good at all. Looks like she has developed an eating disorder. I feel bad for her, really. She never stood a chance.


----------



## imgg

I originally thought it might be an eye lift, but I think it's the weight loss.  If you look at both pictures she has hooding above her eyes on both pics.  The crease at the inner corners of her eyes appears to be slightly higher in the recent pics (which is I why I originally thought it could be an eye lift) but I think its just the angle of the photo and the drastic weight loss.


----------



## Saviola

Seanymph said:


> LOL!!! I'm reading some comments, where people are stating they don't think Ali had anything done plastic surgery wise to achieve the look she has going, just shedded a boat load of weight.
> 
> COME ONE PEOPLE!!!!!!
> 
> Are we all looking at the same picture LOL!!! If you was to show that pic of Ali now without the old comparison no one would have guessed it was her. Yes she has shedded a ton of weight, yes that will affect the face, but not to the point where you are completely unrecognizable! She had plastic surgery period. Now she's claiming she didn't have cosmetic surgery just like  Bristol Palin,(who also claimed she didn't have plastic surgery done but had a medical procedure to get her "jaw realigned"). But yet still she looked completely different and unrecognizable. And her surgery was also coupled with extreme weightloss.
> 
> Why lie. The Lohan family is a complete wreck, I don't see how denying it helps. By now everyone knows what to expect from this family, all on paths of destruction. Dina should give herself a pat on the back. You've done a bang up job raising your girls.


Sorry, I am not convinced. Lip fillers, weight loss, chemical peel, thickened eye brows, change of eye color, loss of tan, change of hair color, being unhealthy/malnourished...

UM YES, that does make a person unrecognizable. Go look at the before and after photos of models who struggled with anorexia and passed on, the weight loss completely transformed their facial features. 

I am failing to see what is so "LOL" worthy of others disagreeing with the whole facial reconstruction plastic sx case??


----------



## CobaltBlu

If the agency that signed her is smart, they will slap some makeup on her, get her in something fabulous, light her up brilliantly, do a photoshoot and release the pics, STAT!!  

This press has to be hurting her professionally and emotionally. 

I feel so badly for her, but with some damage control maybe the bloodletting will stop. Its so unfortunate that the drastic changes are so.....um...drastic.


----------



## knics33

Saviola said:


> Sorry, I am not convinced. Lip fillers, weight loss, chemical peel, thickened eye brows, change of eye color, loss of tan, change of hair color, being unhealthy/malnourished...
> 
> UM YES, that does make a person unrecognizable. Go look at the before and after photos of models who struggled with anorexia and passed on, the weight loss completely transformed their facial features.
> 
> *I am failing to see what is so "LOL" worthy of others disagreeing with the whole facial reconstruction plastic sx case*??


 
I think she is just kind of amazed that people are looking at these pics and not seeing the blatant, pretty harsh plastic surgery . I was pretty amazed as well... to me, it's pretty darn obvious. But we don't all have to agree - no biggie. 

I think the bigger issue here is that she looks unhealthy (way too skinny, possibly on drugs, possible (I'm going to say YES) dramatic plastic surgery at 17, etc.). She isn't doing too good - hope she gets the help she needs. 

Off topic - I have to say that Lindsay's older brother seems to have done relatively well for himself considering what he had to work with! Went to college, stays out of the spotlight, seems "normal". But then again, who really knows. Hopefully her younger brother will be able to stay healthy and succeed as well.


----------



## kmh1190

^Older brother tried very briefly to be in the spotlight and must've realized that it was gonna be a no go.  Plus he's named after dad which wouldn't carry him far.

I think this is all about survival.  I mean what else can this family do that would allow them to live the life they've become accustomed to living?  What is Dina, Ali or Lindsay qualified to do outside of entertainment that would allow them to live at the same level?  Nothing.  So it's time to move to the next potential cash cow which is Ali since Lindsay's career is spiralling down.  I wouldn't be surprised if the younger brother Cody is next in the limelight if Ali's career is short lived. 
I hope Dina doesn't screw him up too.


----------



## aklein

knics33 said:


> Off topic - I have to say that Lindsay's older brother seems to have done relatively well for himself considering what he had to work with! Went to college, stays out of the spotlight, seems "normal". But then again, who really knows. Hopefully her younger brother will be able to stay healthy and succeed as well.


 
I think it's just a matter of time with him too.  He's trying to have an acting career too.  SMDH.

I'm hoping that all the negative attention from these pictures will make the agency, Dina or someone step up and force Ali to get help with whatever is going on with her.  Regardless of what she is doing, it isn't healthy.


----------



## knics33

^hmmm well so much for that thought lol . I swear, the way Dina has been with her children is just deplorable.

And yeah - hopefully somebody will step in with Ali. She is only _17_! I doubt it, though.


----------



## mcb100

It used to be that Michael Lohan had problems. (He's on Celebrity Rehab and all)

But now I think that it is quite the opposite.

I now think that Michael Lohan is a man with substance abuse problems who is SANE. and Dina Lohan is NOT SANE. I mean, tbh sometimes the rest of the family (besides the dad) seems a little iffy. However, the brother seems to be doing well for himself.


----------



## bisousx

knics33 said:


> I think she is just kind of amazed that people are looking at these pics and not seeing the blatant, pretty harsh plastic surgery . I was pretty amazed as well... to me, it's pretty darn obvious. But we don't all have to agree - no biggie.
> 
> I think the bigger issue here is that she looks unhealthy (way too skinny, possibly on drugs, possible (I'm going to say YES) dramatic plastic surgery at 17, etc.). She isn't doing too good - hope she gets the help she needs.



I'm usually the first to agree about surgery, but I can't pointpoint any kind of surgery she's gotten. In one photo, it looks like she had cheek implants, but in the other ones, her cheeks are the same. I think it's fillers and weight loss.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

knics33 said:


> I think she is just kind of amazed that people are looking at these pics and not seeing the blatant, pretty harsh plastic surgery . I was pretty amazed as well... to me, it's pretty darn obvious. But we don't all have to agree - no biggie.
> 
> I think the bigger issue here is that she looks unhealthy (way too skinny, possibly on drugs, possible (I'm going to say YES) dramatic plastic surgery at 17, etc.). She isn't doing too good - hope she gets the help she needs.
> 
> Off topic - I have to say that *Lindsay's older brother* seems to have done relatively well for himself considering what he had to work with! Went to college, stays out of the spotlight, seems "normal". But then again, who really knows. Hopefully her younger brother will be able to stay healthy and succeed as well.



Michael Lohan Jr. is actually Lindsay's younger brother - LL is the oldest child.


----------



## platinum_girly

^Yep she has 2 younger brothers- Michael Jr and Dakota.


----------



## knics33

^I guess I just assumed he was older bc he alway seemed to have his sh*t togather and she is such a hott mess lol. 

Well... even if it is just fillers, what mom lets their 17 year old get fillers? That's crazy IMO.


----------



## Seanymph

Saviola said:


> Sorry, I am not convinced. Lip fillers, weight loss, chemical peel, thickened eye brows, change of eye color, loss of tan, change of hair color, being unhealthy/malnourished...
> 
> UM YES, that does make a person unrecognizable. Go look at the before and after photos of models who struggled with anorexia and passed on, the weight loss completely transformed their facial features.
> 
> I am failing to see what is so "LOL" worthy of others disagreeing with the whole facial reconstruction plastic sx case??





Ali lohan has done something drastic that her face no longer looks the same. Whether anyone agrees or not.And why do I need to look at models who suffered from anorexia? I stated in my previous post that her being UNRECOGNIZABLE was due to extreme weight loss and Plastic Surgery. 

 I am LOL, because like I said before if this current pic of Ali Lohan was out there without a name attached, everyone would just assume it was some scrawny model.


----------



## Seanymph

ByeKitty said:


> I can honestly say that I think her face is recognizable. If she didn't have those lips injected, she'd look like a more gaunt version of what she used to look like, with a new stylist. She never looked like Lindsay to me...
> 
> Give the poor girl a break, *and don't tell anyone who doesn't see surgery that they're "lying", because I'm not.*




Excuse me what are you reading? Where did I call anyone a liar? I said why lie? In regards to Ali Lohans ( "new face might be a result of plastic surgery".)  That was not directed to anyone on this forum.


----------



## ByeKitty

Seanymph said:


> Excuse me what are you reading? Where did I call anyone a liar? I said why lie? In regards to Ali Lohans ( "new face might be a result of plastic surgery".)  That was not directed to anyone on this forum.



Alright, sorry.. I think I misunderstood what you said when you said something along the lines of "Why lie. This family is a train wreck..."


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Miss Kris said:


> She does look a lot like the pics you posted.  I still am wondering about an eyelid lift though.  I know weight loss can give you sunken in eyes, but hers sort of look like they are pulling. A lady at work had it done and that's how her eyes looked right after the surgery.  I thinks she probably had a chemical peel done too because doesn't that get rid of a lot of freckles?



I think she had a brow lift and lip injections and the tip of her nose looks tweeked, you can now see her nostrils, they look bigger...this is a sign of a nose job...I think it's still swollen.
in one photo it looks like she had fillers in her
cheeks, but the others it doesn't appear that she did..


She had small implants to begin with, I'm not convinced she
had them removed, I need to see more shots..

if she's going for the adrogynous look, it's going to limit her gigs even more, as that look is very limited and attitude has a lot to do with it and she just doesn't have it. You really have to exude confidence with that look..she looks like a college volleyball player sans muscle.

If I were her agent, I wouldn't know what the hell to do with her..
she doesn't really fit in any category.
It's not like she has one looked pegged and that's phenomenal..
she has no 'look' at all.
She's not catalog, she's not teen, she's not glamour, not commercial, not sexy,
not athletic..
if she moves well, maybe she can do runway..she'd have to go to NY or Europe for that..
all she has is her last name, and even that's snickered at..

She has a tough rode ahead of her..


----------



## Seanymph

ByeKitty said:


> Alright, sorry.. I think I misunderstood what you said when you said something along the lines of "Why lie. This family is a train wreck..."




Sorry that last line in my post was a complete mash up of what i was trying to say about the modeling agency/Lohan Family. The why lie? And I don't see how denying it helps, was directed towards the modeling agency.


----------



## imgg

Seanymph said:


> Ali lohan has done something drastic that her face no longer looks the same. Whether anyone agrees or not.And why do I need to look at models who suffered from anorexia? I stated in my previous post that her being UNRECOGNIZABLE was due to extreme weight loss and *Plastic Surgery*.
> 
> I am LOL, because like I said before if this current pic of Ali Lohan was out there without a name attached, everyone would just assume it was some scrawny model.



Just curious what plastic surgery do you think she had? If you're so sure, it would be interesting to know exactly what procedures you think she had done.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Am I only one who thinks Dina is also a drug addict?


----------



## kittenslingerie

She looks like she's had some work, but its not her fault. It's her mothers, she's too young for all that crap and one day will be pissed at her mom for letting her/encouraging her to get it. I am guessing a nose job and definitely lip filler mainly in the lower lip.


----------



## karo

Her rep said that she didn't have any job done..... yeah sure, lips just grow while you get older....


----------



## sdkitty

sad
I wish all of these celebs, actresses, etc would get over the fish lips thing...so unnatural looking


----------



## Seanymph

imgg said:


> Just curious what plastic surgery do you think she had? If you're so sure, it would be interesting to know exactly what procedures you think she had done.




Lip Fillers and eyebrow lift. Hell she probably even had her nose done. My opinion of course, nobody has to agree. She looks worst. Period.Next!!!!


----------



## Hally

My BIL is a maxillofacial surgeon and his opinion on a lot of the celebs who suddenly look different is that they often make minor adjustments to "correct" what they (or the camera) perceive as flaws.  

He wasn't talking about Ali Lohan specifically.


----------



## d-girl1011

Have there been no pictures of her since that last lot were released? I'd be interested to see another angle!


----------



## Chanel522

Did anyone see the interview with Dina about Ali's new look?  It was insane.  Dina is a lunatic.  For reals!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

Here's a video:

http://ca.omg.yahoo.com/blogs/the-j...ughter-ali-had-plastic-surgery-164449390.html


----------



## Mekinfrance

karo said:


> her rep said that she didn't have any job done..... Yeah sure, lips just grow while you get older....


 
:d


----------



## flsurfergirl3

LIE 1: "i don't even know what a eyebrow lift is"

LIE 2: "she eats as much as me...we eat a lot of junk food"


----------



## sweetfacespout

In my opinion it looks like she had her nose and lips done and an eyebrow lift. Plus fillers or botox. It's crazy to think that she hasn't had any work done because it's super obvious, especially her lips.


----------



## kmh1190

flsurfergirl3 said:


> LIE 1: "i don't even know what a eyebrow lift is"


 
Really Dina?  I think you've had one!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Dina is trying to look like Lindsay!


----------



## AlohaGirl01

Poor girl looks like a corpse. And her mother is such a liar and not even a good one! She's so twitchy too.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I haven't read all the pages yet but the first page scared me. I hope that's not Ali bc if so that's disturbing on so many levels. She was a very pretty girl b4. Sad.


----------



## WaffleCloth

She definitely doesn't have cheek fillers, and it is true your nose does change a little bit as you age. I don't think she's had a brow lift either. I would say she has definitely had her lips done though!


----------



## CeeJay

Has anyone else noticed that in the "before" pic, her teeth seem to be straight/white with no gaps .. yet in the "after" pictures, her teeth also seem to be different (very yellow & gaps)?  WTF is up with that?!?!!  

Poor kid; there have been many stories about Dina .. that "she" has always wanted to be a STAR .. but she didn't get her chance .. hence the reason why she pushes her kids so much.  Truly pathetic & sad ...

How tall is she?  With the exception of Kate Moss, most of the "high fashion" models are very tall .. 5'10" is even considered short!!


----------



## kmh1190

^I thought maybe the ghastly morgue pink lipstick was making her teeth look bad.  Drugs and vomiting are my vote, combined with the horrible lipstick that she and Lindsay seem to favor.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

New pics of Ali and she is looking kinda thin.


----------



## BonBonz

She resembles Anne Hathaway in those pics.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

AlohaGirl01 said:


> Poor girl looks like a corpse. And her mother is such a liar and not even a good one! She's so twitchy too.



I was just going to comment on how twitchy she is, she seems very agitated.


----------



## platinum_girly

LiLo_Rocks said:


> New pics of Ali and she is looking kinda thin.


 
OMG she looks scary thin, i can definately see the family resemblance between her and Lindsay.


----------



## meluvs2shop

_she does look scary thin and not like a healthy-naturally-skinny/lanky-teen either. sad._


----------



## Megs

WHAT?! That does not even look like her... AT ALL


----------



## Chanel522

Ughhhh she just keeps looking worse!!!  Dina is a crazy mess and poor Ali now looks like a teenage guy playing dress up as a woman.  Horrible.


----------



## simona7

OMG she is so thin!


----------



## knics33

Those pics are just sad - she needs help ASAP. She is literally wasting away.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

Sweetpea83 said:


> Dina is trying to look like Lindsay!



If that's the case, she truly is a nutcase.


----------



## ByeKitty

Dina was blonde before Lindsay was...


----------



## lindacris

Sad.  Poor girl looks awful.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

That is scary, she looks dreadful...that's a shame that her mother would let her do that to herself.


----------



## Sleeping Beauty

harleyNemma said:


> ...I think she had her breast implants removed.



I don't think that she had implants, Lindsey had larger breast before all of the drugs and alcohol, Ali has just lost a lot of weight and therefore lost her breast.


----------



## Ditaa

To be honest I can see what they were trying to do with this whole surgery thing. Her carrier in singing didnt go as planned, so they are trying to get her into modeling, and unfortunately, models dont look like your typical girl next door (like she did) so they tried to create a model; skinny, pale, strong eyebrows, with a Alexa Chung-ish clothing style. But they totally failed, she looks manly and horrible. 

Before she atleast had a character and people recognized her, now shes anonymous. A John Doe.   

Way to go Dina (Y)


----------



## terebina786

^^ I agree with this.

You can't force something you're not. She wasn't naturally "model material" and now she just looks weird.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I wonder if Dina's ever considered encouraging Ali to pursue higher education instead of modeling and singing....?


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder if Dina's ever considered encouraging Ali to pursue higher education instead of modeling and singing....?



Sorry I just snorted hot tea out of my nose, lol!


----------



## CobaltBlu

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder if Dina's ever considered encouraging Ali to pursue higher education instead of modeling and singing....?





ilove6kies said:


> Sorry I just snorted hot tea out of my nose, lol!




yea, babydoll, you owe me a keyboard. that is hilarious.....


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Well...she does look different, but she didn't look that great before and ditto for "after".


----------



## chanel*liz

these pictures are disturbing to look at..


----------



## PrincessTingTing

LiLo_Rocks said:


> New pics of Ali and she is looking kinda thin.



Good lord...she looks so pale and skinny!!!

I ordered a bowl of Japanese Ramen noodle the other night and when I looked into the bowl, for some reason it looked like there were a whole bunch of naked Ali Lohan soaking in the soup


----------



## Vinyl

ilove6kies said:


> I ordered a bowl of Japanese Ramen noodle the other night and when I looked into the bowl, for some reason it looked like there were a whole bunch of naked Ali Lohan soaking in the soup



How can I ever eat ramen the same way again?


----------



## ByeKitty

ilove6kies said:


> Good lord...she looks so pale and skinny!!!
> 
> I ordered a bowl of Japanese Ramen noodle the other night and when I looked into the bowl, for some reason it looked like there were a whole bunch of naked Ali Lohan soaking in the soup


Your noodles were that pale??!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

ByeKitty said:


> Your noodles were that pale??!



Pale, and floppy


----------



## KristyDarling

Ditaa said:


> To be honest I can see what they were trying to do  with this whole surgery thing. Her carrier in singing didnt go as  planned, so they are trying to get her into modeling, and unfortunately,  models dont look like your typical girl next door (like she did) so  they tried to create a model; skinny, pale, strong eyebrows, with a  Alexa Chung-ish clothing style. But they totally failed, she looks manly  and horrible.
> 
> Before she atleast had a character and people recognized her, now shes anonymous. A John Doe.
> 
> Way to go Dina (Y)



I think you hit the nail on the head. They tried to make her fit the mold of a high-fashion couture model, when in reality she's ordinary-cute. Now she just looks scary and unattractive. 



Babydoll Chanel said:


> I wonder if Dina's ever considered encouraging Ali to pursue higher education instead of modeling and singing....?



Well, OBVIOUSLY that just makes too much sense and is way too boring. It's all about being photographed and in the public eye. DUH!!!!


----------



## coconutsboston

Yikes she looks like skeletor!


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Where has she gone? :wondering Usually she is with Lindsay.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LiLo_Rocks said:


> Where has she gone? :wondering Usually she is with Lindsay.



Getting more work done.


----------



## NoSnowHere

I saw a tweet that Lilo retweeted about Ali.  It said something like, people leave Ali alone, she'll eat when she's good and ready.  Haha, Lilo didn't realize that was a poke at Ali.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Some modeling pics here...

http://www.dlisted.com/node/43807/images/alifault3.jpg


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

At first I thought that was chest hair in the first pic...


----------



## lolas

Well.....all I can say is at least one of the Lohans is actually working for their money


----------



## knics33

^lol very true!


----------



## xikry5talix

Not a good look..


----------



## simona7

She's denying any surgery. If you look at the photos they have on the site she definitely got her nose done and lip filler. She has lost so much weight.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/...p-about-plastic-surgery-rumors_n_1120934.html


----------



## bergafer3

Wow! She has alot of sun damage! Her chest does look like hair at first


----------



## MJDaisy

scary scary


----------



## kirsten

Is Ali Lohan taking her modelling career too far? Lindsay's sister looks frail and gaunt at casting

She has blasted reports she has had cosmetic surgery and labelled them &#8216;stupid&#8217;. But there is no doubt that Ali Lohan has changed recently and by the looks of things it might not be for the better. Lindsay Lohan&#8217;s younger sister was seen heading to a casting in Beverly Hills and the 17-year-old was looking painfully thin.

The teen stepped out of an SUV and her limbs were looking frail as she poked out of the car. Shield your eyes! As she stood up her tiny frame was clearly visible through her skinny jeans and white T-shirt. Her dramatic appearance was all the more shocking because she appeared washed out and pale.


----------



## mundodabolsa

^it's kind of ironic to me that she is described now as "washed out and pale" because she doesn't have the orange fake tan look anymore.  

(although this probably isn't her natural state either considering her freckles disappeared...)


----------



## Coco Belle

They say the camera adds 10lbs.

If this was my baby girl, I would be bundling her into the back of my car and driving 120mph to the nearest drug and ED rehab. She looks shockingly, shockingly ill. My stomach lurched at that last photo... there is no way she is menstruating at that weight.

I went through a skinny phase too in my mid-late teens... my BMI was something terrible like 17 or something... and I never ever looked that thin. She is sick.


----------



## aklein

Coco Belle said:


> They say the camera adds 10lbs.
> 
> If this was my baby girl, I would be bundling her into the back of my car and driving 120mph to the nearest drug and ED rehab. She looks shockingly, shockingly ill. My stomach lurched at that last photo... there is no way she is menstruating at that weight.
> 
> I went through a skinny phase too in my mid-late teens... my BMI was something terrible like 17 or something... and I never ever looked that thin. She is sick.



I think that is everyone's reaction to these photos. Sadly, that isn't even close to what either White Oprah or Michael Lohan will do.  Poor Ali has been entrusted to the care of her big sister for several years now. I'm still scratching my head over that.  It's just sad and the girl clearly needs some type of medical attention.


----------



## knics33

So sad. Hopefully _someone _will step in and she will get the help she needs. It is also very clear that she has had work done to her face. Her parents should be locked up.


----------



## lolas

Omg someone please help this girl


----------



## CobaltBlu

speechless. sad.


----------



## Bagbug

WOW!  Her eyes are so different.  How do they do that?  She is unrecognizable.


----------



## simona7

Very sad.


----------



## pink1

Oh this is so sad....


----------



## Jahpson

kirsten said:


> Is Ali Lohan taking her modelling career too far? Lindsay's sister looks frail and gaunt at casting
> 
> She has blasted reports she has had cosmetic surgery and labelled them stupid. But there is no doubt that Ali Lohan has changed recently and by the looks of things it might not be for the better. Lindsay Lohans younger sister was seen heading to a casting in Beverly Hills and the 17-year-old was looking painfully thin.
> 
> The teen stepped out of an SUV and her limbs were looking frail as she poked out of the car. Shield your eyes! As she stood up her tiny frame was clearly visible through her skinny jeans and white T-shirt. Her dramatic appearance was all the more shocking because she appeared washed out and pale.




what did they do to her?


----------



## kirsten

Pics of Ali in Hawaii.


----------



## patchworkcat

Unbelievable.


----------



## Stardust25

Good grief. She needs serious help. This isn't normal. She's on a slippery slope to destruction. Dina is single handily ruining her family. I feel sorry for both Ali and Lindsay. Sad!!


----------



## flsurfergirl3

now if THAT doesn't draw attention, idk what will...

that dude needs some clothes asap! idk if it's possible to be THAT thin naturally. maybe it is, but i'm not buying it!


----------



## Jahpson

so we are just going to ignore the guy wearing low waisted jeans and no underwear, that seems to have more curves then ali? ok


----------



## Saviola

Ok, this is unhealthy. I just want to kidnap her and take her to Five Guys.


----------



## hermesugo

What a shame, the whole family is messed up.


----------



## kmh1190

Jahpson said:
			
		

> so we are just going to ignore the guy wearing low waisted jeans and no underwear, that seems to have more curves then ali? ok



Lol.  I was trying to ignore him.  Yuck, he's got that 70's porn star look about him.  Who is he?  Drug dealer?  Groupie/leech?  I can't believe Ali is hanging around him, being only a kid and all.  But then again, the adult in charge here appears to be Lindsay.  Fail.


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks absolutely in critical condition here. More Hawaii pics.


----------



## Coco Belle

God in heaven. I want to scoop her up and whisk her away somewhere safe. LOOK AT HER FREAKING ARM!


----------



## christymarie340

Oh my. I have no words. She seriously needs help...


----------



## lolas

flsurfergirl3 said:


> now if THAT doesn't draw attention, idk what will...
> 
> that dude needs some clothes asap! idk if it's possible to be THAT thin naturally. maybe it is, but i'm not buying it!


It is possible to be that naturally thin. I was when I was in my mid teens. It was not pretty & I was actually quite conscious about it. Thankfully once I hit my twentys I filled out. 

I can't see for the life of me why anyone would strive for that look purposely. In Ali's case IT'S not normal, not after having the body she had. This girl is starving, or drugging herself to death. For what?? A career, or attention?  

She needs help. Seriously my heart breaks for her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This reminds me of Lilo during that SNL appearance when she was super skinny.  In case you didn't hear, didn't end well.


----------



## CeeJay

Jahpson said:
			
		

> so we are just going to ignore the guy wearing low waisted jeans and no underwear, that seems to have more curves then ali? ok



That (sadly) caught my eye first; neither are a pretty sight.


----------



## CeeJay

LiLo is probably showing her little sis all the tricks, such as abusing Ritalin and/or Diabetic Meds. The mother had show biz aspirations when she was younger and sadly has pressed those kids into that crazy obsession of hers. Too bad that those kids weren't taken away from her; they would have (maybe) had a fighting chance.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I mourn for her hair like I did for her sister. Such a waste.

Hugs not drugs.

F u Dina and Michael.


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

So sad for her....wasting away


----------



## Swanky

Previous thread archived due to length.


----------



## Echoes

> PUBLISHED: 15:03 EST, 16 May 2013 | UPDATED: 01:42 EST, 17 May 2013
> 
> It seems Lindsay Lohan has rediscovered her appetite since her Adderall was taken away in rehab.
> 
> The 26-year-old actress allegedly begged doctors at the Betty Ford Clinic, where she is completing 90 days of court ordered rehab, to allow her to continue to take the psycho-stimulant medication.
> 
> But after being forced to give it up, she is said to have put on five pounds.
> 
> Although Lindsay has claimed she uses the drug to treat attention deficit hyperactivity disorder (ADHD), friends believe she was using it for weight loss.
> 
> A source told RadarOnline: 'Lindsay has been extremely emotional this past week and is finding comfort in food. Lindsay can&#8217;t stop eating, and has gained five pounds because she has such poor eating habits.
> 
> 'She has been exercising, but she just doesn&#8217;t have a lot of energy because she is no longer taking Adderall, which is a psycho-stimulant medication that contains amphetamine. She has been talking to a nutritionist at Betty Ford about eating healthier.'
> 
> Betty Ford's doctors rarely prescribe anyone over the age of 15 the powerful drug, because they believe there are plenty of alternative treatments and also think that many people misuse the drug to control their weight.
> 
> Lindsay has been assigned a full team of carers - including a psychologist, dietician, chemical dependency technician and physician - who have devised a tailored care plan for her.



Continued:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-forced-Adderall-rehab.html?ito=feeds-newsxml


----------



## Bag Fetish

This is all
Going to h3ll when she gets out...


----------



## twin-fun




----------



## ShoeFanatic

Echoes said:


> Continued:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-forced-Adderall-rehab.html?ito=feeds-newsxml



More like she doesn't have access to coke..


----------



## ByeKitty

ShoeFanatic said:


> More like she doesn't have access to coke..



I think adderall can be just as problematic really...


----------



## tangowithme

I hope she stays for the 90 days. Once she's released, it's not over. She'll need a good aftercare program. This therapy is only the beginning of her getting well - if she wants it.

There is something even some physicians aren't aware of. It's called PAWS (post-addiction withdrawal syndrome). Symptoms tend to creep up at about the 60, 90, 120 days sober mark and are responsible for many relapses if they catch a person off-guard. There is very helpful literature on the internet to make the newly sober aware of these symptoms, and how to counteract them. They will diminish in severity and frequency the longer a person stays sober, but according to research done, may reappear for up to two years.

It's a long road and will require determination and discipline.


----------



## Echoes

tangowithme said:


> It's a long road and will require determination and discipline.



Which she doesn't have, nor does she have any support system at all.  Everyone she even knows if a freaked out mess.

She needs get out of both CA and NY and to disappear somewhere deep in rural Nebraska or someplace similar for a couple of years.


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

any more updates on her lately?


----------



## boxermom

Just silly things like she hasn't been brushing her hair and she's smoking more and eating more. So the tabloids are desperate for anything on her while she's in rehab.


----------



## love_addict919

boxermom said:


> Just silly things like she hasn't been brushing her hair and she's smoking more and eating more. So the tabloids are desperate for anything on her while she's in rehab.



Hasn't been brushing her hair?! Ew.


----------



## buzzytoes

I'm kind of surprised there hasn't been more news. Maybe she will actually make it the entire 90 days. Although she hasn't even been there 30 days yet right? There's still hope for some drama.


----------



## emcosmo1639

boxermom said:


> Just silly things like *she hasn't been brushing her hair *and she's smoking more and eating more. So the tabloids are desperate for anything on her while she's in rehab.



Given how she normally looks, seems like nothing has changed.


----------



## Swanky

status quo, lol!


----------



## boxermom

I wonder if BFord requires showers. If LL washed her hair it would be an improvement..As I understand it, even *celebrities* have roommates. So I hope she's keeping clean at least for the sake of her roomie..

 I do hope she has an epiphany while there.


----------



## Echoes

They need to cut that mess off to about shoulder length and de-louse it.


----------



## Swanky

loserville. . . 


*Michael Lohan*
*I Want Lindsay OUT **of Betty  Ford, NOW!                                                                         *

Exclusive
*

*
*Lindsay  Lohan* might be an *all-star  rehabber* at Betty Ford ... but Michael Lohan remains unconvinced of  the center's healing powers, telling TMZ he wants LiLo transferred STAT.  

Our photog spotted Michael arriving at LAX Saturday afternoon and asked  the doting dad's thoughts on LiLo's situation at BF and if he was in town to  visit LL while she serves her  time recovers. 

Michael quickly made his position clear -- he's no  fan of Betty Ford and wants to transfer Lindsay to a different facility  ASAP. 

He also throws in his two cents on *Amanda  Bynes*. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2UQ9yiY8B


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Rehab  All-Star*

Exclusive
*





Lindsay  Lohan* was expected to screw up again in rehab -- at least that's what  we here at TMZ thought -- but to our amazement, she's actually become a model  patient this time around.

Sources close to Lindsay tell us, the actress  has been attending ALL of her group and one-on-one counseling sessions at Betty  Ford -- and she's not only taking them seriously, she's talking to friends about  what she's learned ... especially issues involving self-control and reckless  impulses.

Lindsay is saying the program is getting more complicated and  emotional, but she's not shying away.

We're told Lindsay is sleeping in a  room with two roommates because she doesn't want to be alone.  Get this --  there's no drama -- she's getting along with both.

Several people who  have visited her at Betty Ford tell us Lindsay looks better than she's looked in  a long time.

Pretty ironic -- considering when she was sentenced to  lockdown rehab, Lindsay was adamant she *did  NOT need treatment*. 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2UQCFmNq0


----------



## Midge S

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Lindsay Lohan Rehab  All-Star*
> 
> Exclusive
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2013/05/24/0524-lindsay-lohan-tmz-3.jpg
> Lindsay  Lohan* was expected to screw up again in rehab -- at least that's what  we here at TMZ thought -- but to our amazement, she's actually become a model  patient this time around.
> 
> Sources close to Lindsay tell us, the actress  has been attending ALL of her group and one-on-one counseling sessions at Betty  Ford -- and she's not only taking them seriously, she's talking to friends about  what she's learned ... especially issues involving self-control and reckless  impulses.
> 
> Lindsay is saying the program is getting more complicated and  emotional, but she's not shying away.
> 
> We're told Lindsay is sleeping in a  room with two roommates *because she doesn't want to be alone.*  Get this --  there's no drama -- she's getting along with both.
> 
> Several people who  have visited her at Betty Ford tell us Lindsay looks better than she's looked in  a long time.
> 
> Pretty ironic -- considering when she was sentenced to  lockdown rehab, Lindsay was adamant she did  NOT need treatment.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2UQCFmNq0


... and there is the crux of her problem IMO.   

Maybe something will stick for her this time.


----------



## Coco Belle

Midge S said:


> ... *and there is the crux of her problem IMO.   *
> 
> Maybe something will stick for her this time.



ita


----------



## boxermom

Michael needs to STFU.  I said I hope Lindsay has an epiphany at Betty Ford. They helped my friend who was a chronic relapser and is now 9 years sober. 

 I hope these stories are true and that LL is taking it seriously. It will get harder as they reach the core issues, but there is no short cut.


----------



## PBinsider

It is so wrong of the press to continue to give Michael air time. He does his daughter way more harm than good. If she is going to have half a chance, he needs to be out of the picture, I think.


----------



## MyLuckyCharm

glad to hear she is doing well in rehab. anyone know anything else? any updates? this thread has been quiet for a few days.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

MyLuckyCharm said:


> glad to hear she is doing well in rehab. anyone know anything else? any updates? this thread has been quiet for a few days.




She's doing well because she has no other choice, unless she wants to go to jail. She's in a controlled environment and doesnt have the temptations she has in the real world..
and that's what she's addicted to..the Hollywood life.

Id love to see a success story, I just don't with her..


----------



## Nolia

Amanda Bynes is giving her a run for her money.


----------



## Swanky

Amanda is more mental IMO, sadder to watch.


----------



## LiLo_Rocks

Only 54 days remaining.


----------



## SpeedyJC

> *Lindsay Lohan leaves betty ford for malibu rehab center *​
> *L**indsay Lohan has checked out of the betty ford treatment center near palm springs ... And has entered the cliffside rehab center in malibu ... Tmz has learned. *
> 
> _*Sources familiar with the situation tell us ... The move was approved by the prosecutors, the judge and lindsay's lawyer. *_​
> _*The gang agreed ... Betty ford is better suited for a 30-day program, which lohan has completed -- and she'd be better off completing the remainder of her 90-day sentence at a new place. *_​
> _*We're told ... They all agreed cliffside in malibu would be beneficial for lohan and everyone signed off. She checked out of betty ford yesterday ... And is already settling in at cliffside. *_​
> _*We don't know if lindsay will be allowed to take adderall at cliffside ... But one source says, "it's doubtful."*_​


 
She should write a book on rehab reviews.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay taking a smoke break while in rehab from E News
http://www.eonline.com/news/430553/lindsay-lohan-surfaces-smoking-during-rehab


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks pretty good from what I can see... Didn't she leave Betty Ford for another facility?


----------



## knics33

Wow... she looks a lot better in those pics. I have to say I am surprised at how quiet she has been with the media since entering rehab. I expected some dramatic story to come out at least once a week... maybe she is actually taking it serious this time?


----------



## Alexenjie

knics33 said:


> Wow... she looks a lot better in those pics. I have to say I am surprised at how quiet she has been with the media since entering rehab. I expected some dramatic story to come out at least once a week... maybe she is actually taking it serious this time?



I would think in rehab they don't encourage the patients to have more drama than being in rehab. They keep them busy too.

She doesn't have a choice about how long she is there. If she gets kicked out for any reason she will end up in jail. If she has any brains at all she is on her best behavior.


----------



## SpeedyJC

knics33 said:


> Wow... she looks a lot better in those pics. I have to say I am surprised at how quiet she has been with the media since entering rehab. I expected some dramatic story to come out at least once a week... maybe she is actually taking it serious this time?


 
I would hope so but I just cant get over her remarks to Pierce about how sending her to rehab is useless and how she doesnt need to be there. Lindsay doesnt have have a choice right now if she acts up once its off to jail for real this time and she knows it.


----------



## ByeKitty

Nobody posted this, this was on TMZ 5 days ago:



> *LINDSAY LOHAN
> LEAVES BETTY FORD
> for Malibu Rehab Center*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has CHECKED OUT of the Betty Ford treatment center near Palm Springs ... and has entered the Cliffside rehab center in Malibu ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell us ... the move was APPROVED by the prosecutors, the judge and Lindsay's lawyer.
> 
> The gang agreed ... Betty Ford is better suited for a 30-day program, which Lohan has completed -- and she'd be better off completing the remainder of her 90-day sentence at a new place.
> 
> We're told ... they all agreed Cliffside in Malibu would be beneficial for Lohan and everyone signed off.  She checked out of Betty Ford yesterday ... and is already settling in at Cliffside.
> 
> We don't know if Lindsay will be allowed to take Adderall at Cliffside ... but one source says, "It's doubtful."


----------



## sabrunka

ByeKitty said:


> Nobody posted this, this was on TMZ 5 days ago:


It was actually posted a few posts above


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow she actually looks physically clean in these pics. I am honestly surprised that there hasn't been any drama this time around. It would be completely awesome if she actually took this seriously and became a whole new person once her 90 days were up.


----------



## boxermom

She does look better, except for the fact that she's smoking. Most addicts I've known who get and stay clean have eventually quit smoking.  But one thing at a time for most of us and one day at a time for all of us.

I hope she's taking this seriously. It's her life,not just her lifestyle, that is at risk.


----------



## emcosmo1639

She may be doing well in rehab, but it's a whole different story once she's out and back with her old crowd, her crazy family, and surrounded by the hollywood lifestyle.  I don't know much outside of books and shows like intervention, but as I understand it, the biggest challenge for addicts is separating themselves from all of their prior influences and I am skeptical that Lilo will be able to do that successfully, especially since one of the worst influences appears to be her mother.  I hope for the best but I'm not holding my breath.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

^ Right. It always seems like she's doing well in rehab but then she gets out and it's back to her old tricks. It's a lot easier to get clean that it is to stay clean especially when you hang around the types of people she does.


----------



## knasarae

LadyLouboutin08 said:


> ^ Right. It always seems like she's doing well in rehab but then she gets out and it's back to her old tricks. It's a lot easier to get clean that it is to stay clean especially when you hang around the types of people she does.



Exactly. She needs to clean house as far as the people she hangs around too.


----------



## Echoes

Her problem is a lot more complex than rehab can deal with.  She needs a complete change of lifestyle including all new acquaintances.  Everyone she knows is a drunk/junky/fool.  If she's going to have any chance of a real recovery at all, they ALL have to go including the court jesters pretending to be parents.


----------



## boxermom

emcosmo1639 said:


> She may be doing well in rehab, but it's a whole different story once she's out and back with her old crowd, her crazy family, and surrounded by the hollywood lifestyle.  I don't know much outside of books and shows like intervention, but as I understand it, the biggest challenge for addicts is separating themselves from all of their prior influences and I am skeptical that Lilo will be able to do that successfully, especially since one of the worst influences appears to be her mother.  I hope for the best but I'm not holding my breath.



You're 100% right and they are telling her that in rehab. Getting addicts to do it is really hard. That's what the longterm halfway sober living houses are for, but few addicts do that. People who are determined to stay sober will get a sponsor, go to meetings every week (or even everyday), cut ties with their *using* friends and won't hang out in places where they used. In Lindsay's case, she will have to severely limit contact with her parents too. IMO she needs longterm therapy of some sort.

We'll see.


----------



## qudz104

She looks so... Clean!


----------



## bunni is cute

wow she looks like old lindsay


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> She does look better, except for the fact that she's smoking. Most addicts I've known who get and stay clean have eventually quit smoking.  But one thing at a time for most of us and one day at a time for all of us.
> 
> I hope she's taking this seriously. It's her life,not just her lifestyle, that is at risk.



When I was in rehab, all of us smoked with the exception of three people. We were hanging on to our cigarettes as if our life depended on them. 

What I found interesting: That stinking, cold smoking room with nicotine-yellowed walls which didn't even have a chair, where we all gathered to talk and shiver was more helpful to us than speaking to the therapists. They were clean, peering down from their ivory tower while we were soaking wet from alcohol. That smoking room was our refuge, even for the three non-smokers. Friendships were formed that proved to be a lifeline for some of us, while the therapists did their blabla.

I hope the best for Lindsay. It will be hard, but worth it in the end.


----------



## boxermom

I'm not trying to start any arguments, tango, but in my experience rehab therapists are recovering addicts themselves so there was no looking down on the people there. I get that talking to people who are going thru what you are is helpful, but the counselors who have been there before also had much to contribute.The places I'm familiar with would only hire people with direct experience with the disease of addiction/alcoholism.

Slightly OT, but I'm over-sensitive when I see people smoking. My father was a heavy smoker and I've had lung problems all my life. I'm living with the result of someone else's smoking. Sorry for the rant. I did say that it's one thing at a time for addicts, including Lindsay.


----------



## Ryc

I hope she's doing fine at rehab and prove all her detractors wrong at the end of the day (I know, I'm still hoping!) - she had me at Freaky Friday & Mean Girls lol really hope she can turn it around and be that sweet girl she once was known for.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Lindsay Lohan keeps it casual while spending time with her friends on her balcony at Cliffside Malibu Rehab Center on Friday (June 21) in Malibu, Calif.

The 26-year-old actress was seen changing into a couple different outfits throughout the day.

James Gandolfini was a dear friend and a great man. My heart goes out to his family. He will be greatly missed, Lindsay tweeted after finding out about his death.


----------



## lulu212121

I see she sees the camera! Hmmmm...


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> I'm not trying to start any arguments, tango, but in my experience rehab therapists are recovering addicts themselves so there was no looking down on the people there. I get that talking to people who are going thru what you are is helpful, but the counselors who have been there before also had much to contribute.The places I'm familiar with would only hire people with direct experience with the disease of addiction/alcoholism.
> 
> Slightly OT, but I'm over-sensitive when I see people smoking. My father was a heavy smoker and I've had lung problems all my life. I'm living with the result of someone else's smoking. Sorry for the rant. I did say that it's one thing at a time for addicts, including Lindsay.



Boxermom, I would never think of you trying to start an argument. You're such a sweet lady. I'm still a newcomer to the recovery process, so please forgive various remarks as I try to find my way. I'm still stumbling along. Please know that I appreciate your wise words.


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> Boxermom, I would never think of you trying to start an argument. You're such a sweet lady. I'm still a newcomer to the recovery process, so please forgive various remarks as I try to find my way. I'm still stumbling along. Please know that I appreciate your wise words.



No apologies needed, tango. I overreacted. You were describing your personal experience in rehab and that's completely valid. I'll bet all your replies have been very helpful to people here. I'm currently dealing with my lung problems and have some anger about how my life is limited by them. That is my issue and I need to leave it out of this thread. 

BTW, a friend who is an AA member said the person who has been sober the longest is whoever got up earliest today. It was her way of saying it truly is one day at a time and newcomers can have as much wisdom as the old-timers.

Back to Lindsay---I hope the rumors that she wants to switch rehabs again isn't true. All the moving around during the 90 days can't be good unless where she is won't provide the proper therapy. And her father needs to shut up. Every day he has another pronouncement about his daughter.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> Back to Lindsay---I hope the rumors that she wants to switch rehabs again isn't true. All the moving around during the 90 days can't be good unless where she is won't provide the proper therapy. *And her father needs to shut up.* Every day he has another pronouncement about his daughter.



I hope so much that what ails your lungs is treatable? Might air by the seaside do you good, with its high salt content? That's something always recommended over here. People even spend time in old salt mines because of the beneficial effects. 

And you're absolutely right - her father needs to shut up. Lindsay's parents are a giant part of the problem to begin with. 

Sending you many hugs.


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> I hope so much that what ails your lungs is treatable? Might air by the seaside do you good, with its high salt content? That's something always recommended over here. People even spend time in old salt mines because of the beneficial effects.
> 
> And you're absolutely right - her father needs to shut up. Lindsay's parents are a giant part of the problem to begin with.
> 
> Sending you many hugs.



Thank you, tango. I live very near the ocean in North Carolina, but the high humidity and my allergies are very bad here, so it doesn't seem to help. I have heard the same thing though--that salt somehow is good for breathing. I need to research that.

Lindsay's parents have been a terrible influence but she can overcome that if she is determined to live a healthy life. I have seen incredible changes in people who would seem to have no chance at getting clean and sober.  You have to be in it 100%---no halfway doing it.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> Thank you, tango. I live very near the ocean in North Carolina, but the high humidity and my allergies are very bad here, so it doesn't seem to help. I have heard the same thing though--that salt somehow is good for breathing. I need to research that.
> 
> Lindsay's parents have been a terrible influence but she can overcome that if she is determined to live a healthy life. I have seen incredible changes in people who would seem to have no chance at getting clean and sober.  You have to be in it 100%---no halfway doing it.



In Germany, it's the island of Sylt with its special climate that seems to do so much good. In America, perhaps the Maine coast is worth a try? 

I suffered a relapse and am crawling on all fours right now, but am determined to recover. I have to do it, and am trying, trying so hard. Summer is bad for me. I detest hot weather, the relentless heat and glaring sunshine for so many hours. Looking back, whenever I became ill it was during the summer months. 

Sending best wishes to Lindsay. It won't be easy.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

tangowithme said:


> In Germany, it's the island of Sylt with its special climate that seems to do so much good. In America, perhaps the Maine coast is worth a try?
> 
> I suffered a relapse and am crawling on all fours right now, but am determined to recover. I have to do it, and am trying, trying so hard. Summer is bad for me. I detest hot weather, the relentless heat and glaring sunshine for so many hours. Looking back, whenever I became ill it was during the summer months.
> 
> Sending best wishes to Lindsay. It won't be easy.


----------



## iluvmybags

lulu212121 said:


> I see she sees the camera! Hmmmm...


 
Forget the camera --- Cell phones and Twitter while in rehab? WTH is up with that??


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> In Germany, it's the island of Sylt with its special climate that seems to do so much good. In America, perhaps the Maine coast is worth a try?
> 
> I suffered a relapse and am crawling on all fours right now, but am determined to recover. I have to do it, and am trying, trying so hard. Summer is bad for me. I detest hot weather, the relentless heat and glaring sunshine for so many hours. Looking back, whenever I became ill it was during the summer months.
> 
> Sending best wishes to Lindsay. It won't be easy.



tango, as you know, relapse is a symptom of the disease. A counselor once told me if you learn something from it, it wasn't a complete waste. I know you feel terrible right now, but learn and start again. Most accomplishments aren't successful the first, second, or even third time.  Keep trying and huge hugs to you.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> tango, as you know, relapse is a symptom of the disease. A counselor once told me if you learn something from it, it wasn't a complete waste. I know you feel terrible right now, but learn and start again. Most accomplishments aren't successful the first, second, or even third time.  Keep trying and huge hugs to you.



Dear friend, thank you for the encouragement, thank you so much. This is my first relapse. I did everything by the book, or so I thought. I never had any drinking buddies, because I never was a bar goer. I got rid of each drop of alcohol in the apartment, made sure I got good nourishment by cooking from scratch each day, eating lots of fruit and vegetables, drank lots of water and am blessed with a wonderful doctor. I even renovated the place so it looked and smelled fresh, hoping to get rid of "drinking" triggers.  

I started hitting the bottle when Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer. His death was horrible. While Dad was so ill, there was still Mom who had been paralyzed from a stroke for many years already and needed care. Then DH had to have his leg amputated due to diabetes and was confined to a wheelchair. Mom died, and I drank more. Then I came home from work one day in 2012, and my husband was dead. He fell from his wheelchair due to heart failure. That was exactly one year ago. My world came crashing down. Three deaths in such a short timeframe. Father, mother, husband. I drank not because I liked the taste so much, but to forget. It was an attempt to make the pain go away.

It's a battle. That's why I can't condemn Lindsay and hope so much she accepts the help that's available. I wish her the best, with all my heart. Lindsay is fighting demons of her own, and I wish her the strength to overcome them.


----------



## Coco Belle

tangowithme said:


> Dear friend, thank you for the encouragement, thank you so much. This is my first relapse. I did everything by the book, or so I thought. I never had any drinking buddies, because I never was a bar goer. I got rid of each drop of alcohol in the apartment, made sure I got good nourishment by cooking from scratch each day, eating lots of fruit and vegetables, drank lots of water and am blessed with a wonderful doctor. I even renovated the place so it looked and smelled fresh, hoping to get rid of "drinking" triggers.
> 
> I started hitting the bottle when Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer. His death was horrible. While Dad was so ill, there was still Mom who had been paralyzed from a stroke for many years already and needed care. Then DH had to have his leg amputated due to diabetes and was confined to a wheelchair. Mom died, and I drank more. Then I came home from work one day in 2012, and my husband was dead. He fell from his wheelchair due to heart failure. That was exactly one year ago. My world came crashing down. Three deaths in such a short timeframe. Father, mother, husband. I drank not because I liked the taste so much, but to forget. It was an attempt to make the pain go away.
> 
> It's a battle. That's why I can't condemn Lindsay and hope so much she accepts the help that's available. I wish her the best, with all my heart. Lindsay is fighting demons of her own, and I wish her the strength to overcome them.



I'm so sorry about your losses and your relapse. I'm sending you my love from across the ocean. Xxxx


----------



## qudz104

tangowithme said:


> In Germany, it's the island of Sylt with its special climate that seems to do so much good. In America, perhaps the Maine coast is worth a try?
> 
> I suffered a relapse and am crawling on all fours right now, but am determined to recover. I have to do it, and am trying, trying so hard. Summer is bad for me. I detest hot weather, the relentless heat and glaring sunshine for so many hours. Looking back, whenever I became ill it was during the summer months.
> 
> Sending best wishes to Lindsay. It won't be easy.



 best wishes to you!

also, ii can vouch for Maine, it is very beautiful to live here.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

tangowithme said:


> Dear friend, thank you for the encouragement, thank you so much. This is my first relapse. I did everything by the book, or so I thought. I never had any drinking buddies, because I never was a bar goer. I got rid of each drop of alcohol in the apartment, made sure I got good nourishment by cooking from scratch each day, eating lots of fruit and vegetables, drank lots of water and am blessed with a wonderful doctor. I even renovated the place so it looked and smelled fresh, hoping to get rid of "drinking" triggers.
> 
> I started hitting the bottle when Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer. His death was horrible. While Dad was so ill, there was still Mom who had been paralyzed from a stroke for many years already and needed care. Then DH had to have his leg amputated due to diabetes and was confined to a wheelchair. Mom died, and I drank more. Then I came home from work one day in 2012, and my husband was dead. He fell from his wheelchair due to heart failure. That was exactly one year ago. My world came crashing down. Three deaths in such a short timeframe. Father, mother, husband. I drank not because I liked the taste so much, but to forget. It was an attempt to make the pain go away.
> 
> It's a battle. That's why I can't condemn Lindsay and hope so much she accepts the help that's available. I wish her the best, with all my heart. Lindsay is fighting demons of her own, and I wish her the strength to overcome them.




Wow, Im not a drinker, but what you've gone through would've turned me into one..or worse.
I'm very sorry for losses. I can't imagine what you must be going through..


----------



## AEGIS

tangowithme said:


> Dear friend, thank you for the encouragement, thank you so much. This is my first relapse. I did everything by the book, or so I thought. I never had any drinking buddies, because I never was a bar goer. I got rid of each drop of alcohol in the apartment, made sure I got good nourishment by cooking from scratch each day, eating lots of fruit and vegetables, drank lots of water and am blessed with a wonderful doctor. I even renovated the place so it looked and smelled fresh, hoping to get rid of "drinking" triggers.
> 
> I started hitting the bottle when Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer. His death was horrible. While Dad was so ill, there was still Mom who had been paralyzed from a stroke for many years already and needed care. Then DH had to have his leg amputated due to diabetes and was confined to a wheelchair. Mom died, and I drank more. Then I came home from work one day in 2012, and my husband was dead. He fell from his wheelchair due to heart failure. That was exactly one year ago. My world came crashing down. Three deaths in such a short timeframe. Father, mother, husband. I drank not because I liked the taste so much, but to forget. It was an attempt to make the pain go away.
> 
> It's a battle. That's why I can't condemn Lindsay and hope so much she accepts the help that's available. I wish her the best, with all my heart. Lindsay is fighting demons of her own, and I wish her the strength to overcome them.



thank you for sharing your story and bringing some humanity to this complicated issue. i wish you the best


----------



## tangowithme

AEGIS said:


> thank you for sharing your story and bringing some humanity to this complicated issue. i wish you the best



AEGIS, you're a woman who doesn't mince words. You're straight-out by saying what you want to say. Thank you for your kindness, I know it comes from the heart.

And also many, many thanks to the other ladies who have sent their loving support. It means so much. 

To Lindsay, whom this thread is about: Dear girl, you have the opportunity to grab hold of life. Do it, please, for yourself, no one else. You have so much going for you. Turn your back on those who harm you, as difficult as it may be. Get up, dust yourself off and go forward. You can do it.


----------



## Tarhls

tangowithme said:


> Dear friend, thank you for the encouragement, thank you so much. This is my first relapse. I did everything by the book, or so I thought. I never had any drinking buddies, because I never was a bar goer. I got rid of each drop of alcohol in the apartment, made sure I got good nourishment by cooking from scratch each day, eating lots of fruit and vegetables, drank lots of water and am blessed with a wonderful doctor. I even renovated the place so it looked and smelled fresh, hoping to get rid of "drinking" triggers.
> 
> I started hitting the bottle when Dad was diagnosed with colon cancer. His death was horrible. While Dad was so ill, there was still Mom who had been paralyzed from a stroke for many years already and needed care. Then DH had to have his leg amputated due to diabetes and was confined to a wheelchair. Mom died, and I drank more. Then I came home from work one day in 2012, and my husband was dead. He fell from his wheelchair due to heart failure. That was exactly one year ago. My world came crashing down. Three deaths in such a short timeframe. Father, mother, husband. I drank not because I liked the taste so much, but to forget. It was an attempt to make the pain go away.
> 
> It's a battle. That's why I can't condemn Lindsay and hope so much she accepts the help that's available. I wish her the best, with all my heart. Lindsay is fighting demons of her own, and I wish her the strength to overcome them.



Tango that is so much to try and deal with, I cannot imagine. Sending many hugs x


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> And also many, many thanks to the other ladies who have sent their loving support. It means so much.
> 
> To Lindsay, whom this thread is about: Dear girl, you have the opportunity to grab hold of life. Do it, please, for yourself, no one else. You have so much going for you. Turn your back on those who harm you, as difficult as it may be. Get up, dust yourself off and go forward. You can do it.



The losses in your life put you off the stress chart--I cannot imagine coping with all of that.
PM me any time, tango. I would bet that your candid posts here have helped more people that you will ever know about.


----------



## buzzytoes

tangowithme said:


> In Germany, it's the island of Sylt with its special climate that seems to do so much good. In America, perhaps the Maine coast is worth a try?
> 
> I suffered a relapse and am crawling on all fours right now, but am determined to recover. I have to do it, and am trying, trying so hard. Summer is bad for me. I detest hot weather, the relentless heat and glaring sunshine for so many hours. Looking back, whenever I became ill it was during the summer months.
> 
> Sending best wishes to Lindsay. It won't be easy.


 
I have appreciated you sharing your story in here and am sorry to hear about your relapse. Glad to see you are determined to work hard for your sobriety. Best of luck.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-rehab-release-apartment-shopping-spree.html

*The countdown begins! Dina and Ali Lohan prepare for Lindsay's rehab release with apartment shopping spree*

With Lindsay Lohan's stint in rehab almost over, Dina and Ali Lohan are getting ready for the homecoming.

Mother and daughter were spotted combing New York's SoHo neighbourhood for a new apartment on Thursday most likely for Lindsay.

Dina, 50, and Ali, 19, looked like they had a mission to accomplish as they strolled side by side down the tree-lined sidewalk.

The momager's younger daughter clutched her iPhone which she was reading even as she walked.

The fashionable duo beat the heat in a couple of chic outfits as well.

Dina was peachy cool in tight orange jeans and Bohemian-style blouse paired with slip-on blue platforms and a fetching pastel handbag.

Ali sported tiny black shorts accessorised with silvery belt and midriff-baring black top, along with metal-studded black ankle boots.

In March, Lindsay, 26, was sentenced to 90 days in a 'locked down' rehab and 30 days of community service for violating probation by lying to police about a car accident she had on Pacific Coast Highway in Santa Monica, California.

Lindsay checked into Betty Ford Centre on May 3 and left that facility in mid-June for Cliffside Malibu.

The troubled actress has a little more than a month left to complete her court-ordered treatment, and then presumably she'll be free to find other lodgings to her liking.

It looks like Dina and Ali are already doing most of the legwork in that area.

Dina was obviously happy to be spending the better part of the day with her pretty daughter.

'Had such a great day with Aliana today xo hunny,' Dina tweeted on Thursday.


----------



## buzzytoes

Way to go Oprah. Cuz I'm sure this is exactly what she will need upon getting out of rehab, a team of cameras following her. 

http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=817738


----------



## iluvmybags

buzzytoes said:


> Way to go Oprah. Cuz I'm sure this is exactly what she will need upon getting out of rehab, a team of cameras following her.
> 
> http://tv.msn.com/tv/article.aspx?news=817738


 

*Oprah scores Lindsay Lohan interview, reality show*
July 12, 2013, 3:06 PM EST
With less than month left on her court-mandated rehab stay, Lindsay Lohan has wasted no time in setting up  post-discharge gigs -- most notably a sit-down interview with Oprah Winfrey and  an 8-episode docu-series set to air on OWN.
EW.com broke the news that OWN will air Oprah's  exclusive interview with Lindsay Lohan in August and an eight-part documentary  series with Lindsay in 2014 that will follow the actress as she works to rebuild  her career and stay healthy.
Lindsay has turned down slews of reality TV offers over the years -- she even  refused a role on "Living Lohan," which starred her mother, Dina, and sister,  Ali.


----------



## iluvmybags

I dunno, maybe it will be a good thing -- maybe having cameras following her around will keep her out of trouble (I'm guessing that was Oprah's reasoning behind this).  If someone's constantly following and/or watching her, she may be less likely to do something really stupid


----------



## Swanky

Oprah's reasoning is $$$$/ratings.


----------



## qudz104

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oprah's reasoning is $$$$/ratings.


----------



## chantal1922

I am not going to lie. I will watch.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oprah's reasoning is $$$$/ratings.



Yep. 



chantal1922 said:


> I am not going to lie. I will watch.



Same here. I would love to see a more mature, level headed Lindsay. Hopefully she really learned something about addiction and herself in this latest stint. But I am not expecting it. It will probably be more of the same indulgent, in-denial, and stubborn Lindsay.


----------



## limom

chantal1922 said:


> I am not going to lie. I will watch.



Same here. Train wreck in the making!
It is sad that Lindsay is reduced to film a reality show.
And OWN or not, it is a major step down!
Well, on the plus side, she ain't tricking no more.























































Or maybe it will be real and her sponsors will appear on the show!


----------



## Swanky

*Show me the money, Oprah! Lindsay Lohan 'negotiates $2 MILLION deal for reality TV series on OWN network'*


Lindsay Lohan looks set to be paid $2 million by Oprah Winfrey.
The 27-year-old actress has allegedly been negotiating the lucrative deal for the past four months, managing to wrangle the mammoth sum for spilling her secrets in an eight-part documentary for Oprah's OWN network.
According to TMZ.com, when Lindsay films the TV specials -  after she completes her court ordered 90-day stint in rehab next month - she will be given two assistants to wait on her hand and foot as well as a personal stylist to ensure she looks her best on set.

The series will focus on the Mean Girls star's past struggles with addictions and fame, as well as her film career and her hopes for the future.
The actress is said to have signed the deal with Oprah at the Betty Ford Clinic last month - from which she has subsequently been transferring from - even before she was properly on the road to recovery.
Lindsay's mother Dina is thrilled her daughter is set to follow in the footsteps of Lance Armstrong and Rihanna by being given a chance to tell Oprah her story.
She recently gushed: 'Oh, it's fantastic. If anyone is going to help mentor you, it's going to be Oprah.'

More to come: 'OWN will air an exclusive interview with Oprah and Lindsay Lohan that will tape and air in August,' a spokesperson for Oprah's network told Entertainment Weekly
Oprah network announced the news on Friday that it would be airing an eight party reality series after the 27-year-old emerges from court enforced rehab.
In an attempt to distance the program from the negative connections connected to reality television, OWN have dubbed the eight-part television event a docu-series.
Entertainment Weekly revealed that the cable channel had not only secured the rights to the first interview with the star after she finishes her 90-day stint at the Ciffside centre in Malibu, California, but the likely to be highly anticipated series as well.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-deal-Oprah-reality-series.html#ixzz2ZG8053t4


----------



## MJDaisy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Oprah's reasoning is $$$$/ratings.



i especially think ratings, i don't think her channel is doing very well.


----------



## buzzytoes

I admit I will likely watch, but I have a feeling it will be a huge disappointment. I'm sure Oprah will not be asking any tough questions and it will be more of Lindsey talking about how she is such a victim.


----------



## Swanky

I'm disappointed in O, I can see a special, but a $2M payday and a series?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm disappointed in O, I can see a special, but a $2M payday and a series?



Same here. While she can call it a docudrama, it is certain to be a train wreck.
Why not give her a real chance and give her a role on a scripted series?


----------



## AEGIS

MJDaisy said:


> i especially think ratings, i don't think her channel is doing very well.





i think it's doing a lot better bc of those Tyler Perry tv shows. and now she has the soaps on there too.


----------



## legaldiva

I can't wait to watch.


----------



## boxermom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm disappointed in O, I can see a special, but a $2M payday and a series?



My first reaction, exactly. I thought Oprah was all about *lifting us up*?



legaldiva said:


> I can't wait to watch.



I may detect some sarcasm here..................


----------



## littlerock

I'm not surprised.. the network is sinking. Their ratings have been terrible so they probably want to air something that people will tune into.. unfortunately, trainwrecks like Lindsay usually mean good ratings..a la Anna Nicole Smith's show. But we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan My Toxic Ex-Friends Are Dead to  Me														                 *

Exclusive





*Lindsay  Lohan* has made a list ... she's checked it twice ... and she's decided  ... the majority of her so-called "friends" will be CUT from her life when she's  sprung from rehab.

Sources close to the actress tell TMZ, Lindsay  recently sat down at Cliffside -- where she's currently enrolled in a substance  abuse treatment program -- and made a list of 100 friends ... who  knew?

We&#8217;re told Lilo was inspired by a therapy session about "toxic  friends and influences."  Lindsay actually made 2 lists -- one with the  friends she'll keep, and the other with the ones she'll ax.

According to  sources, 80 people were on the "cut" list.

Lindsay showed it to her closest friends -- who mostly agreed  with her choices.

The big question ... did *Michael Lohan* get the chop?


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz2aTOR3OW5


----------



## emcosmo1639

It sounds like she's taking this seriously and taking the steps needed to get clean and stay clean.  Let's just hope she can hold up once she's out.  I'm worried she'll fall back into her old patterns.  I also wonder how her parents will play a role in all of this once she's out.  Oh and of course, what will happen with the adderall issue once she's out on her own?


----------



## Echoes

How many times has she stated "I don't do that anymore"?


----------



## buzzytoes

Doesn't take much to make a list. It's a completely different story to actually follow through with it. Besides that I highly doubt her mother was on the "cut" list and that's the person that should be in the #1 spot, with her dad right behind in the #2 spot.


----------



## twin-fun

I believe it when I see it...


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan I  WANT MORE REHAB!
*

Exclusive






*Lindsay  Lohan* is officially free to leave rehab Wednesday ... but she's decided  on her own to stay longer ... TMZ has learned.

Sources connected with  LiLo tell TMZ ... Lindsay has told them she will stay another 3 - 4 days because  she feels she needs a transition period before re-entering the free world.   We're told she'd like to stay in a "lower level, sober living house" which she  believes will help her recovery.

It sounds like B.S. for sure, given  Lindsay's many failed, insincere attempts in the past. But several people  connected with Lindsay -- whom we trust -- say they're "shocked" at her conduct  this time around.  One source said, "It's like invasion of the body  snatchers.  She's a different person."

Lindsay is still moving to  NYC when she leaves rehab, and we're told she's scared about the temptations  she'll face, but claims she really wants to conquer her demons this time  around.  

Even the skeptics in her life think she's serious this  time.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2aXSBmvCb


----------



## buzzytoes

I give her two weeks from the time she leaves rehab before she is papped at some club and swears she wasn't drinking.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

80 ppl what is she friends with everyone? No one needs that many "friends". I hope she's serious this time.


----------



## limom

~Fabulousity~ said:


> 80 ppl what is she friends with everyone? No one needs that many "friends". I hope she's serious this time.



Johns, friends same thing.


----------



## Coco Belle

limom said:


> Johns, friends same thing.



This!!


----------



## lostnexposed

I believe she might want the change this time round. But it's going to be so hard for her once she leaves. Especially with her mom by her side.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

lostnexposed said:


> I believe she might want the change this time round. But it's going to be so hard for her once she leaves. Especially with her mom by her side.




She'll be good as long as she's on Oprah's payroll and has
her cameras following her..
when filming and that money run dry, she'll be back to her old ways.
Two months of rehab isn't going to change her physiological problems..
I'm disappointed that Oprah turned out to be one of her enablers just to get ratings for her struggling channel..


----------



## pursegrl12

i'll give her the benefit of the doubt and give her one month before she is back to her old ways.....


----------



## limom

lostnexposed said:


> I believe she might want the change this time round. But it's going to be so hard for her once she leaves. Especially with her mom by her side.



She has to cut Dinah and not come back Home . Period. She is fragile, imo and needs a total change of scenery and a sober companion.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

limom said:


> Johns, friends same thing.


 

lol!!


----------



## Swanky

She may truly want and work for change.  Even people who have committed to being sober slip up.  Hopefully she won't hit rock bottom again.


----------



## ilvoelv

She is hosting Chelsea Lately when she leaves rehab


----------



## tangowithme

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She may truly want and work for change.  Even people who have committed to being sober slip up.  Hopefully she won't hit rock bottom again.



So true, Swanky. I know I did, I relapsed and was flat on my face. A working woman with a good job, well-dressed and with a nice apartment... no one would have ever suspected me of being an alcoholic. I was alone in my misery. Oh, I was able to hide it for many years. 

It is sheer h*ll, not only psychologically but physically to crawl out of the hole once again. Each time, it is more difficult (the medical term is the Kindling Effect, very interesting to read up on). My body told me it was close to shutting down one particular night. I could hear my heart beat and heard the blood rushing in my ears. I needed to sit up in bed, afraid of dying, sweating ice-cold sweat. I crawled to the window for a breath of fresh air and stood there, looking at the stars and the moon and the clouds. I shook like a leaf on a tree during a windstorm, but held on for dear life itself - what other choice would I have had other than letting go? 

Detoxing isn't that hard under medical care - there is medication at the hospital that keeps you from experiencing possibly fatal cramps, there is medical personnel and therapists to keep an eye on you, we had sports activities and walks in the woods and creative therapy in our protected environment, we cooked giant meals in the hospital kitchen from first course to entree to dessert and cakes, we laughed, we were all in the same boat  - but remaining sober once left to your own devices at home is terribly difficult. I know, I truly do. According to experts, nearly every addict has one or more episodes of relapse until they finally "get it", one way or another. Some never do.

If I may offer an example. I returned from acupuncture which is meant to suppress the addiction. Bwahaha, famous last words. It was a hot and steamy afternoon, I sat under the shade trees waiting for the bus when the urge for a gin and tonic with lots of ice and a lemon wedge struck. Gin and tonic, to me, is a summer drink. It was an unbelievable urge, a need. Forget the bus. I took a cab, bought a whole bottle of gin, a bottle of tonic water, a bag of ice cubes and lemons. I swore to myself that I wanted to have ONE DRINK. By three o'clock the next morning, the bottle of gin was empty. I failed, I hated myself for my weakness, I was sick. Why did I do this? Addiction is a b*tch and a half. 

There is an ailment which consists of hemorrhoid-like cysts in the throat, caused by long-term alcohol consumption. Their rupture is the nightmare of doctors, because the bleeding is very difficult to stop even for experienced physicians. Untreated for one hour, you bleed to death. Gone, deader than a doornail. Not a pretty picture, spewing blood like a fountain. 

This is why it makes me sad when those who've never battled addiction speak so lightly of it, almost as if they hope Lindsay will fail, only to say see, I told ya so. She's weak, has no will. There is much, much more to it than that. Especially for someone with many enablers.


----------



## Swanky

I agree w/ all of it.  It's a very misunderstood and oversimplified disease.  It's family wrecking, harrowing, frustrating, etc. . .


----------



## limom

Tangowithme, you are an inspiration. Thank you.


----------



## littlerock

tangowithme said:


> This is why it makes me sad when those who've never battled addiction speak so lightly of it, almost as if they hope Lindsay will fail, only to say see, I told ya so. She's weak, has no will. There is much, much more to it than that. Especially for someone with many enablers.



Thank you for this.


----------



## curlybee

Wow! I have to say I'm disappointed, but not shocked about Oprah.

As for Lindsay I hope she can get well. It  seems as though she's serious about getting help this time doesn't mean she might not slip up.  It might take years but I really hope she can turn it around she's only 27 she has the potential to live many sober years.


----------



## tangowithme

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree w/ all of it.  It's a very misunderstood and oversimplified disease.  It's family wrecking, harrowing, frustrating, etc. . .



What's worst of it all, the afflicted person KNOWS, knows deep down in his or her heart that life itself is at stake, and fights the demons for all it is worth. It's a rough road. Damn, the addiction sings its demon song. Only one drink, you can do it. One drink, my butt. That one drink I meant to have led to a relapse of the finest kind. 

When I went into detox, there was a woman about fifteen years younger than me, dainty and pretty, a woman I became friends with, with a beautiful, glossy bob-cut and deep, dark eyes who raged at the world, a CPA by profession. She was delivered to Intensive Care by the police after a serious knock-down-drag-out in front of a bar, cussing up a storm and ready to kick butt, drunker than a damn skunk, with a blood alcohol level that would have killed anyone other than this dainty woman. 

The sweetest and kindest of women, smart and successful, but in the grip of addiction at that moment, on the loose.


----------



## tangowithme

limom said:


> Tangowithme, you are an inspiration. Thank you.



Thank YOU, limom. And here's a big  to you.


----------



## Swanky

I think some people like to see celebs fail.  They can't wait until Linds fails again, Kim divorces again or gains weight, hopes Jen Aniston will never really find love, etc. . .  all in the name of "I called it!"
It's a pity really.


----------



## ByeKitty

tangowithme said:


> So true, Swanky. I know I did, I relapsed and was flat on my face. A working woman with a good job, well-dressed and with a nice apartment... no one would have ever suspected me of being an alcoholic. I was alone in my misery. Oh, I was able to hide it for many years.
> 
> It is sheer h*ll, not only psychologically but physically to crawl out of the hole once again. Each time, it is more difficult (the medical term is the Kindling Effect, very interesting to read up on). My body told me it was close to shutting down one particular night. I could hear my heart beat and heard the blood rushing in my ears. I needed to sit up in bed, afraid of dying, sweating ice-cold sweat. I crawled to the window for a breath of fresh air and stood there, looking at the stars and the moon and the clouds. I shook like a leaf on a tree during a windstorm, but held on for dear life itself - what other choice would I have had other than letting go?
> 
> Detoxing isn't that hard under medical care - there is medication at the hospital that keeps you from experiencing possibly fatal cramps, there is medical personnel and therapists to keep an eye on you, we had sports activities and walks in the woods and creative therapy in our protected environment, we cooked giant meals in the hospital kitchen from first course to entree to dessert and cakes, we laughed, we were all in the same boat  - but remaining sober once left to your own devices at home is terribly difficult. I know, I truly do. According to experts, nearly every addict has one or more episodes of relapse until they finally "get it", one way or another. Some never do.
> 
> If I may offer an example. I returned from acupuncture which is meant to suppress the addiction. Bwahaha, famous last words. It was a hot and steamy afternoon, I sat under the shade trees waiting for the bus when the urge for a gin and tonic with lots of ice and a lemon wedge struck. Gin and tonic, to me, is a summer drink. It was an unbelievable urge, a need. Forget the bus. I took a cab, bought a whole bottle of gin, a bottle of tonic water, a bag of ice cubes and lemons. I swore to myself that I wanted to have ONE DRINK. By three o'clock the next morning, the bottle of gin was empty. I failed, I hated myself for my weakness, I was sick. Why did I do this? Addiction is a b*tch and a half.
> 
> There is an ailment which consists of hemorrhoid-like cysts in the throat, caused by long-term alcohol consumption. Their rupture is the nightmare of doctors, because the bleeding is very difficult to stop even for experienced physicians. Untreated for one hour, you bleed to death. Gone, deader than a doornail. Not a pretty picture, spewing blood like a fountain.
> 
> This is why it makes me sad when those who've never battled addiction speak so lightly of it, almost as if they hope Lindsay will fail, only to say see, I told ya so. She's weak, has no will. There is much, much more to it than that. Especially for someone with many enablers.


Great post Tango, I wish you lots of strength. It's really sad how lightly people speak of addiction, it's so often misunderstood.


----------



## boxermom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> She may truly want and work for change.  Even people who have committed to being sober slip up.  Hopefully she won't hit rock bottom again.



So true. This is where the concept of complete surrender and acceptance of having the disease comes in. It's from the 12 steps, and I know not everyone agrees that it is the best program for sobriety. I can only say that of all the addicts and alcoholics I've known, whether they go to meetings or not, they have to admit the disease has beaten them and they have hit bottom.  Only then are you willing to make the life changes that will support a clean life. If you don't truly believe you have a problem, you will rationalize taking another drink, joint, line, etc.

From the bits and pieces of info that have come out (who knows if it's just PR or the truth?) it sounds encouraging. I would be concerned that her enabling pals will try to attach themselves to her again and unless she is determined to tell them to shove off, she'll be right back where she was or even worse (thinking about Cory Monteith).


----------



## limom

boxermom said:


> So true. This is where the concept of complete surrender and acceptance of having the disease comes in. It's from the 12 steps, and I know not everyone agrees that it is the best program for sobriety. I can only say that of all the addicts and alcoholics I've known, whether they go to meetings or not, they have to admit the disease has beaten them and they have hit bottom.  Only then are you willing to make the life changes that will support a clean life. If you don't truly believe you have a problem, you will rationalize taking another drink, joint, line, etc.
> 
> From the bits and pieces of info that have come out (who knows if it's just PR or the truth?) it sounds encouraging. I would be concerned that her enabling pals will try to attach themselves to her again and unless she is determined to tell them to shove off, she'll be right back where she was or even worse (thinking about Cory Monteith).



Unfortunately, her worst enabler/drug companion is her mom.
But Lindsay has friends who are rooting for her.


----------



## boxermom

limom said:


> Unfortunately, her worst enabler/drug companion is her mom.
> But Lindsay has friends who are rooting for her.



Agree. It's tough to keep a parent away from you. Dina is so toxic.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

tangowithme said:


> This is why it makes me sad when those who've never battled addiction speak so lightly of it, almost as if they hope Lindsay will fail, only to say see, I told ya so. She's weak, has no will. There is much, much more to it than that. Especially for someone with many enablers.



I think she'll fail because she has physiological problems..
I think her addictions are secondary. She's mentally unstable and this lead to the numerous thefts, problems
when she was working, her lying etc. I truly don't believe 
it was the drugs that lead her downward spiral.
Unless she gets serious help for her mental problems, she'll be back to old ways.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan Released From Rehab, Smiles While Leaving!
*
Lindsay Lohan dons a cute dress while saying her goodbyes to in-house patients at the Cliffside Malibu Rehab Center on Tuesday (July 30) in Malibu, Calif.

The 27-year-old actress was spotted flashing a smile after being released from rehab after serving her 90-day stint.

It has been reported that Lindsay is currently circling for a role in Ben Afflecks upcoming film Live By Night, which centers on Joe Coughlin, the son of a cop who finds himself slipping into a life of organized crime, according to Showbiz411.

In case you missed it, Lindsay is scheduled to host Chelsea Lately next Monday (August 5)!

http://www.justjared.com/2013/07/30/lindsay-lohan-released-from-rehab-smiles-while-leaving/


----------



## saira1214

She looks healthy and at a normal weight.


----------



## tangowithme

ShoeFanatic said:


> I think she'll fail because she has physiological problems..
> I think her addictions are secondary. She's mentally unstable and this lead to the numerous thefts, problems
> when she was working, her lying etc. I truly don't believe
> it was the drugs that lead her downward spiral.
> Unless she gets serious help for her mental problems, she'll be back to old ways.



I don't know what came first, the chicken or the egg. Did she lie and steal because she was drunk/high at the time? Or did the psychological problems precede the addiction? Fame and money to throw around in young years when she was unable to deal with it? And her parents were no example to follow. 

But I certainly agree with you that Lindsay will need a stable environment and support structure for her to stay sober. In rehab, we learned how important it is to let go of drinking and drugging buddies. Shed that old life. If need be, on the way home, avoid the corner bar where you met with them, even if it means taking a detour. Here in Germany, liquor can be bought at the grocery store, and it is usually next to the cash register. I was so proud of myself when I didn't reach for the cognac for the first time in years. It was a sense of relief, of freedom of choice. 

Practical steps. Addicts often neglect the basics of self-care. Remember the photo of Lindsay wearing those black socks and no shoes as she stood outside, I think it was next to a car? Things like that, appearance, don't matter any more when you're in the grip of the addiction. 

Learn to be good to yourself again by eating right, taking walks, enjoying nature, pampering yourself a little (the cosmetics counter at the downtown store will have to erect a giant bronze statue in my honor from the money I spent!) and getting lots of sleep. Ginger tea from fresh ginger slices, sweetened with honey. Juicy ripe strawberries! These baby steps helped me so much. It's a day at a time to rediscover your sanity. I still smoke light a freight train, but in due time I hope to conquer this as well.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think some people like to see celebs fail. They can't wait until Linds fails again, Kim divorces again or gains weight, hopes Jen Aniston will never really find love, etc. . . all in the name of "I called it!"
> It's a pity really.


 

Not only celebs but people they really know too


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

saira1214 said:


> She looks healthy and at a normal weight.


 

Yes she looks much better


----------



## Echoes

Sheer knee socks and boots?


----------



## knasarae

Don't care for the hair color but she looks better than she has in a long time.  I hope she "gets it" this time.  But yes I agree, her mother is a major problem.  I hope Lindsay can withstand the pressures and temptations this time around.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

I had no idea her mother was like this, wow... no wonder she has suffered so much. Sad. I hope she gets it together I don't want to see another young woman dead when it can be prevented.


----------



## knics33

She definitely looks better - healthy. I see she didn't stop with the fillers in rehab, though.  I will never understand why people think this looks good...

After several months out of the spotlight and given her past I would be willing to bet she is _dying _for some attention from the media. It won't be long before she does something to get papped... even if its just going out to eat every day and having her picture taken.


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> I don't know what came first, the chicken or the egg. Did she lie and steal because she was drunk/high at the time? Or did the psychological problems precede the addiction? Fame and money to throw around in young years when she was unable to deal with it? And her parents were no example to follow.
> 
> But I certainly agree with you that Lindsay will need a stable environment and support structure for her to stay sober. In rehab, we learned how important it is to let go of drinking and drugging buddies. Shed that old life. If need be, on the way home, avoid the corner bar where you met with them, even if it means taking a detour. Here in Germany, liquor can be bought at the grocery store, and it is usually next to the cash register. I was so proud of myself when I didn't reach for the cognac for the first time in years. It was a sense of relief, of freedom of choice.
> 
> Practical steps. Addicts often neglect the basics of self-care. Remember the photo of Lindsay wearing those black socks and no shoes as she stood outside, I think it was next to a car? Things like that, appearance, don't matter any more when you're in the grip of the addiction.
> 
> Learn to be good to yourself again by eating right, taking walks, enjoying nature, pampering yourself a little (the cosmetics counter at the downtown store will have to erect a giant bronze statue in my honor from the money I spent!) and getting lots of sleep. Ginger tea from fresh ginger slices, sweetened with honey. Juicy ripe strawberries! These baby steps helped me so much. It's a day at a time to rediscover your sanity. I still smoke light a freight train, but in due time I hope to conquer this as well.



ITA-everything you said, tango. You'll smoke and then someday you'll be ready to stop. One thing at a time. Every alcoholic I've known who also smoked, eventually quit. It's part of your new healthier life and will happen when the time is right.

I don't care right now what Lindsay is wearing--she looks to be normal weight, and healthy. Crossing fingers for her to set a good sober foundation in the coming days, weeks, and months.


----------



## buzzytoes

She still looks weirdly bloated to me but at least she looks like she showered today! It would be awesome if she really did turn her life around and get back into acting.


----------



## Echoes

First thing she's got to do is get it out of her head that she's some big superstar worthy of worship.  She's not.  She never was.

She needs to get with somebody like Madeline Zima who successfully went from child actor to adult actor with no drama or scandals.

In fact, they're the same age with similar careers:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madeline_Zima


----------



## limom

Echoes said:


> First thing she's got to do is get it out of her head that she's some big superstar worthy of worship.  She's not.  She never was.
> 
> She needs to get with somebody like Madeline Zima who successfully went from child actor to adult actor with no drama or scandals.
> 
> In fact, they're the same age with similar careers:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Madeline_Zima



She was a child star.
Can she climb out of her situation?
Who knows? But I am not ready to write off a 27years old.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Still an idiot. She should go home an lay low for a lonnnnnnnng while.


----------



## limom

BagOuttaHell said:


> Still an idiot. She should go home an lay low for a lonnnnnnnng while.



Home is where the troubles are..
But she is not the brightest.


----------



## Ditacouture

My dad had an alcohol addiction,
I would sit next to him telling him not to do it .......that it will kill him,
He would get angry and swear at me, telling me to shut up,
He said death never scared him ....
He was diabetic and didn't eat just drank all day, he would go in a diabetic coma or just collapse, he was in hospital all the time, and I know the nurses got sick of seeing him ....they saw him every month in and out .....after all they didn't love him, they had no feelings for him, to them hes just a man who is abusing his body and taking up there time... I know they saw him as a nuisance 
My dad did eventually pass away 
He's been gone a year now 
His body couldn't stand the torture anymore, 

And even though I couldn't see why he did it, it's not easy to give up... It must be so hard , it's a terrible illness especially when your seeing the person you love destroy themselves .....
It hurts so bad cause its hurting you watching them 
And the same for the youngsters out there with addictions, they have their whole life ahead of them... So much to live for, but no one can say or know how it feels till you've been down that road of addiction.


----------



## tangowithme

Ditacouture said:


> My dad had an alcohol addiction,
> I would sit next to him telling him not to do it .......that it will kill him,
> He would get angry and swear at me, telling me to shut up,
> He said death never scared him ....
> He was diabetic and didn't eat just drank all day, he would go in a diabetic coma or just collapse, he was in hospital all the time, and I know the nurses got sick of seeing him ....they saw him every month in and out .....after all they didn't love him, they had no feelings for him, to them hes just a man who is abusing his body and taking up there time... I know they saw him as a nuisance
> My dad did eventually pass away
> He's been gone a year now
> His body couldn't stand the torture anymore,
> 
> And even though I couldn't see why he did it, it's not easy to give up... It must be so hard , it's a terrible illness especially when your seeing the person you love destroy themselves .....
> It hurts so bad cause its hurting you watching them
> And the same for the youngsters out there with addictions, they have their whole life ahead of them... So much to live for, but no one can say or know how it feels till you've been down that road of addiction.



Hugs to you. That must have been so, so hard for you - especially because you were powerless, unable to help the person you loved.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Ditacouture said:


> My dad had an alcohol addiction,
> I would sit next to him telling him not to do it .......that it will kill him,
> He would get angry and swear at me, telling me to shut up,
> He said death never scared him ....
> He was diabetic and didn't eat just drank all day, he would go in a diabetic coma or just collapse, he was in hospital all the time, and I know the nurses got sick of seeing him ....they saw him every month in and out .....after all they didn't love him, they had no feelings for him, to them hes just a man who is abusing his body and taking up there time... I know they saw him as a nuisance
> My dad did eventually pass away
> He's been gone a year now
> His body couldn't stand the torture anymore,
> 
> And even though I couldn't see why he did it, it's not easy to give up... It must be so hard , it's a terrible illness especially when your seeing the person you love destroy themselves .....
> It hurts so bad cause its hurting you watching them
> And the same for the youngsters out there with addictions, they have their whole life ahead of them... So much to live for, but no one can say or know how it feels till you've been down that road of addiction.


 
Sorry for your loss. I have a cousin who's a diabetic alcoholic, she's not yet 26 and drinks a lot she also eats whatever she wants. She has been in the hospital in diabetic comas only to continue her behavior. Anytime anyone tries to talk to her she gets angry and will curse at you. Its so sad to watch, all we can do sometimes for our loved ones is pray for them.


----------



## boxermom

Ditacouture said:


> My dad had an alcohol addiction,
> I would sit next to him telling him not to do it .......that it will kill him,
> He would get angry and swear at me, telling me to shut up,
> He said death never scared him ....
> He was diabetic and didn't eat just drank all day, he would go in a diabetic coma or just collapse, he was in hospital all the time, and I know the nurses got sick of seeing him ....they saw him every month in and out .....after all they didn't love him, they had no feelings for him, to them hes just a man who is abusing his body and taking up there time... I know they saw him as a nuisance
> My dad did eventually pass away
> He's been gone a year now
> His body couldn't stand the torture anymore,
> 
> And even though I couldn't see why he did it, it's not easy to give up... It must be so hard , it's a terrible illness especially when your seeing the person you love destroy themselves .....
> It hurts so bad cause its hurting you watching them
> And the same for the youngsters out there with addictions, they have their whole life ahead of them... So much to live for, but no one can say or know how it feels till you've been down that road of addiction.



He was unable to help himself, for some unknown reason. It wasn't because he didn't love you. An alcoholic will say terrible things they don't mean. I'm so sorry that you lost your dad to alcoholism and the complications from diabetes.


----------



## chantal1922

I am hoping Lindsay can pull through. She needs a strong support system. She needs people around her who don't want o exploit her, who truly care about her. Unfortunately her parents are not those people. Her mother is such an enabler.


----------



## Ditacouture

Thank you for your kind words,
Yes all you can do is watch, when I used to tell him I could see he knew I was right by the look in his eyes.


----------



## Swanky

* 		                 		                	 						    	Lindsay Lohan Judge Orders Therapy To Avoid 'Certain Failure' 							 						 	                *

 	                 						 	               			Breaking News





The rehab facility that* Lindsay Lohan*  has called home for weeks sent a letter to the judge in her probation  case ... saying LiLo will lapse back into drug and alcohol abuse if she  doesn't get more court-ordered therapy ... and guess what, the judge  agreed.

TMZ obtained a copy of the letter from Cliffside Malibu,  in which CEO and founder Richard Taite tells the judge, Lindsay needs 3,  50-minute sessions a week for the next 15 months (18 months from last  May).  Then Taite gives an ominous warning: "If these sessions are not  required by the court and attendance verified once a month to ensure  accountability, it is a set up for almost certain failure."




The  judge agreed in open court this morning, and ordered that Lindsay stay  in therapy and prove a year from November that she's complied.

Meanwhile in court, Lindsay's lawyer* Shawn Holley* showed up with proof Lindsay successfully completed her 90 days of rehab.





Outside court, Shawn talked about "Lindsay 2.0." ... and made a bold prediction about her client's future. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2afECJ1ZK


----------



## ByeKitty

Good news for Lilo... I think it can definitely be effective to continue therapy after rehab.


----------



## Echoes

Hasn't she tried that before?  More than once?


----------



## Swanky

Can you refresh us w/ a link? I don't remember her rehab and following court orders to be quite this comprehensive.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

I would love to see her get healthy and make a comeback. She was on track to be a star IMO. It's so sad seeing her like this now.


----------



## tangowithme

Ditacouture said:


> Thank you for your kind words,
> Yes all you can do is watch, when I used to tell him I could see he knew I was right *by the look in his eyes.*



I know what you mean. 

The only person who realized what was the matter with me during the years I drank was my father. He was able to see through it all, my lies and deceit, my brave front. As I sat by his bedside during the many months when he was slowly dying of colon cancer, he begged me to stop. At that time, I wasn't ready, as deeply as I loved my father and as much as I knew he worried. 

He couldn't help me despite his love. I miss him more than words can say and only wish he could be there to see me getting well. Too late, too late. Many regrets. 

You did the best you could. Your father knew this. And he was blessed to have you as his daughter. Without a doubt, he knew this as well.


----------



## letteshop

tangowithme said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> The only person who realized what was the matter with me during the years I drank was my father. He was able to see through it all, my lies and deceit, my brave front. As I sat by his bedside during the many months when he was slowly dying of colon cancer, he begged me to stop. At that time, I wasn't ready, as deeply as I loved my father and as much as I knew he worried.
> 
> He couldn't help me despite his love. I miss him more than words can say and only wish he could be there to see me getting well. Too late, too late. Many regrets.
> 
> You did the best you could. Your father knew this. And he was blessed to have you as his daughter. Without a doubt, he knew this as well.



Dita and Tango, sorry for the loss of your fathers. Tango, please stay strong...as hard as it may be at times, just focus on the positive.

I lost my brother (it will be one year ago on Aug. 15).  He was an alcoholic for 15 years and was only 43 when he died, only 3 years older than me.  He had liver cirrhosis and lived 1 1/2 years after he was diagnosed...but then his kidney failed as well and it was such a painful way to watch him die.  We felt the guilt of not "forcing" him into rehab, but as all of you have said, it's really up to the person to want the help.

I'm sorry for going OT, but I hope those of you with addictions find it within yourself to get the help.

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## SophiaLee

Echoes said:


> Hasn't she tried that before?  More than once?



I gotta ask if you're male or female, echoes. You sound like a guy lol m


----------



## Ditacouture

tangowithme said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> The only person who realized what was the matter with me during the years I drank was my father. He was able to see through it all, my lies and deceit, my brave front. As I sat by his bedside during the many months when he was slowly dying of colon cancer, he begged me to stop. At that time, I wasn't ready, as deeply as I loved my father and as much as I knew he worried.
> 
> He couldn't help me despite his love. I miss him more than words can say and only wish he could be there to see me getting well. Too late, too late. Many regrets.
> 
> You did the best you could. Your father knew this. And he was blessed to have you as his daughter. Without a doubt, he knew this as well.



Aww sorry for your loss,
But you are right , and no matter how much people you love tell you to stop, it's hard , you have to accept and find it in yourself if you are ready to get better, 
And congratulations on getting well....... He can see you,  he knows, and he's proud of you.
I have to tell myself this as I no longer have my parents, losing my dad last year, and my mother to cancer 8 years ago, I can really understand what it must of been like, but guilt is horrible, the guilt isn't with my mother, 
It's with my dad, as my parents divorced when I was a few months old, I got closer to my dad growing up, and if I had of been even closer I don't think he would've had that addiction. 
I feel like I should've done more.....
Then maybe he would still be here.


----------



## tangowithme

letteshop said:


> Dita and Tango, sorry for the loss of your fathers. Tango, please stay strong...as hard as it may be at times, just focus on the positive.
> 
> I lost my brother (it will be one year ago on Aug. 15).  He was an alcoholic for 15 years and was only 43 when he died, only 3 years older than me.  He had liver cirrhosis and lived 1 1/2 years after he was diagnosed...but then his kidney failed as well and it was such a painful way to watch him die.  We felt the guilt of not "forcing" him into rehab, but as all of you have said, it's really up to the person to want the help.
> 
> I'm sorry for going OT, but I hope those of you with addictions find it within yourself to get the help.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



No need for thanking us, friend. It's an honor for us that you feel free to share right here! We often carry heavy loads, and it is so good to be able to speak about them. 

What a loss, at such a young age. My heart goes out to you, especially as the first anniversary of your brother's death approaches. My condolences to you and your family. 

If Lindsay could / would read what has been said here. Not only by those who are afflicted by addiction, but by family members who have suffered as well and done their best. I really do wish that Lindsay might read this thread. It encompasses all points of view. 

I've never seen her in any movie, have no opinion pro or con about her abilities as an actress, but support her as a fellow addict and hope she will surprise those who doubt. It will be a long, hard journey, and I wish her strength.


----------



## Ditacouture

Sorry about your brother Letteshop,
Its awful seeing those you love go down that path of addiction, just as hard as seeing the person you love dyeing of cancer, 
After watching both my mom and dad on their death bed..... even though though one was cancer, the other addiction.... it can still lead to the same ending......and you know that the addiction illness could've ended differently...... If only we could turn the clock back, I would've changed things definitely without a doubt, and maybe then he would felt the need to live more.


----------



## limom

SophiaLee said:


> I gotta ask if you're male or female, echoes. You sound like a guy lol m



Yep, I thought so too.
So Echo, care to shed some light?


----------



## Swanky

Why do you guys PM Echoes instead?


----------



## limom

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Why do you guys PM Echoes instead?



Because Echo does not accept PM.
It is no big deal anyways. Just silly curiosity on my part


----------



## boxermom

Back to the recommendation from LL's treatment center that she have intensive, frequent therapy for an extended period of time. I believe before it wasn't this often or for as long and wasn't verified very well.

Even if it didn't work before, she may have a different attitude now and may be willing to work with a therapist. I've known people who relapsed so many times you would think they were hopeless. Yet they can hit a bottom that is real to them and be willing to do anything to stay clean and sober and manage to do it.

So just because it didn't help before, if she takes part in her own treatment and recovery, she can stay sober.


----------



## limom

boxermom said:


> Back to the recommendation from LL's treatment center that she have intensive, frequent therapy for an extended period of time. I believe before it wasn't this often or for as long and wasn't verified very well.
> 
> Even if it didn't work before, she may have a different attitude now and may be willing to work with a therapist. I've known people who relapsed so many times you would think they were hopeless. Yet they can hit a bottom that is real to them and be willing to do anything to stay clean and sober and manage to do it.
> 
> So just because it didn't help before, if she takes part in her own treatment and recovery, she can stay sober.



Agreed. She is a bit older now as well and being mandated to 3 times therapy a week can only help.


----------



## buzzytoes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can you refresh us w/ a link? I don't remember her rehab and following court orders to be quite this comprehensive.


 
I don't have a link but I thought in one of her previous cases she was supposed to be attending therapy and it was found out that the paperwork was faked and she never attended. Around when she did community service at the morgue maybe??


----------



## Swanky

I'm talking about all of it.  Echoes keeps asking "hasn't she done this before?"
I'm saying I can't keep up, lol!  Has she actually finished a comprehensive program before then agreed to be documented for a couple of months after?  I can't say she won't complete her outptient program and work her steps as she just started a minute ago.  I will say though that I hope for her life and health she can maintain.


----------



## legaldiva

I hope she has an incredible comeback and embraces recovery. Some have: Elton John, Rob Lowe, Kristin Johnson.

My heroes and my own inspiration.

Tango--that is so funny about the cosmetics counter. In early sobriety I went thru this super weird phase where only buying eyeshadow made me feel better. LOL. I have a ton ... And I'm sober today--whatever works!!!


----------



## Echoes

My primary source is this thread, so maybe there's something in previous pages.  It just seems like we've seen this court ordered stuff before, maybe as part of the probation.  Then she'd make up excuses for why some session didn't happen or wasn't on time and the Judge(s) would give her more chances.

Didn't she pick some counseling center that turned out not to be properly licensed?


----------



## legaldiva

^ I also work a strong, very traditional daily program of recovery. It's the best thing that ever happened to me, so I wish Lindsay the gift of recovery from my own experience. 

This is life or death.


----------



## Swanky

Yes ma'am it is.


legaldiva said:


> ^ I also work a strong, very traditional daily program of recovery. It's the best thing that ever happened to me, so I wish Lindsay the gift of recovery from my own experience.
> 
> This is life or death.


----------



## tangowithme

Ditacouture said:


> Aww sorry for your loss,
> But you are right , and no matter how much people you love tell you to stop, it's hard , you have to accept and find it in yourself if you are ready to get better,
> And congratulations on getting well....... He can see you,  he knows, and he's proud of you.
> I have to tell myself this as I no longer have my parents, losing my dad last year, and my mother to cancer 8 years ago, I can really understand what it must of been like, but guilt is horrible, the guilt isn't with my mother,
> *It's with my dad, as my parents divorced when I was a few months old, I got closer to my dad growing up, and if I had of been even closer I don't think he would've had that addiction.
> I feel like I should've done more.....*
> *Then maybe he would still be here.*



No, he wouldn't still be here. You couldn't have done more, Sweetheart. It was your father's life, his battle. He would have still had his addiction - there was nothing your love and closeness would have been able to change. Not a thing. 

You hurt deep down in your soul, but don't go into the future carrying a burden which is not yours to carry. Mourn your father, mourn your mother - but do not assume guilt which is not yours. Your parents are gone, they divorced when you were so small. None of this can be placed at your doorstep. 

Go foreward, young woman. Those of us who carry scars are often the strongest and most resilient. Keep your eyes on the future, while not forgetting the past. It is what has shaped you. But keep your eyes ahead. 

I wish you the very best. If you feel you need a shoulder to lean on, send PM. 

tango


----------



## tangowithme

legaldiva said:


> ^ I also work a strong, very traditional daily program of recovery. It's the best thing that ever happened to me, so I wish Lindsay the gift of recovery from my own experience.
> 
> This is life or death.



Yes, yes, yes. 

If I may ask, is your program of recovery AA?

It can indeed be a matter of life or death. Good Lord, I experienced the fear of death when I detoxed on my own without medical help after a relapse. I was too ashamed to ask after all the help my family doctor gave me. I was a failure, pure and simple. 

Eye shadows! That was my thing, too! Sisley was the choice. I have dark brown eyes and needed - needed! - lavender-colored shadow. Shiseido foundation to match my olive-toned skin, a bit of blush and lipgloss. Annayaka mascara, the whole works. If you ever see a statue of a middle-aged woman wielding a credit card, that's me.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

^^^ hahahaha


----------



## Swanky

Lol! Normal, trading one addiction for another!!


----------



## Ditacouture

tangowithme said:


> No, he wouldn't still be here. You couldn't have done more, Sweetheart. It was your father's life, his battle. He would have still had his addiction - there was nothing your love and closeness would have been able to change. Not a thing.
> 
> You hurt deep down in your soul, but don't go into the future carrying a burden which is not yours to carry. Mourn your father, mourn your mother - but do not assume guilt which is not yours. Your parents are gone, they divorced when you were so small. None of this can be placed at your doorstep.
> 
> Go foreward, young woman. Those of us who carry scars are often the strongest and most resilient. Keep your eyes on the future, while not forgetting the past. It is what has shaped you. But keep your eyes ahead.
> 
> I wish you the very best. If you feel you need a shoulder to lean on, send PM.
> 
> tango



Thank you, I do understand what your saying to me 
i need to tell you a short story.... sorry if its to much info ...my dad walked out on me, my mother and brother to do what he liked and travel the world , which made me resent him for what he had done to my mother. while growing up I saw him occasionally,
But always stuck with my mother,
The last 12 years for my dad came to an end, the good life vanished, he ended up on his own... cause no woman would settle down with him, 
I feel guilty cause he tried to have a better relationship with me, but I always had this resentment because he didn't want to know me for the first 20 years of my life or my brothers, he enjoyed the child free life. ( I'm now 38) 
I never had no birthday or Xmas presents off him while he was gone. 
But the last 12 years he wanted to see me more, he tried to make that effort, he knew i loved him, we often talked about the past and he would cry saying he couldn't change it . 
We did get on he was such a funny guy 
Very unique character,
Since his death I do feel guilty cause I should've seen him loads more, 
I stayed at his bedside the whole week while  he was dying, I never expected him to die as it was just a repeat of him going in hospital.  I know he turned to the drink cause he felt his life was lonely,
He was so proud of me and how I turned out as a woman, I know he regretted it.
And I will always regret not doing more. 
He should still be with me now.


----------



## ByeKitty

Ditacouture said:


> Thank you, I do understand what your saying to me
> i need to tell you a short story.... sorry if its to much info ...my dad walked out on me, my mother and brother to do what he liked and travel the world , which made me resent him for what he had done to my mother. while growing up I saw him occasionally,
> But always stuck with my mother,
> The last 12 years for my dad came to an end, the good life vanished, he ended up on his own... cause no woman would settle down with him,
> I feel guilty cause he tried to have a better relationship with me, but I always had this resentment because he didn't want to know me for the first 20 years of my life or my brothers, he enjoyed the child free life. ( I'm now 38)
> I never had no birthday or Xmas presents off him while he was gone.
> But the last 12 years he wanted to see me more, he tried to make that effort, he knew i loved him, we often talked about the past and he would cry saying he couldn't change it .
> We did get on he was such a funny guy
> Very unique character,
> Since his death I do feel guilty cause I should've seen him loads more,
> I stayed at his bedside the whole week while  he was dying, I never expected him to die as it was just a repeat of him going in hospital.  I know he turned to the drink cause he felt his life was lonely,
> He was so proud of me and how I turned out as a woman, I know he regretted it.
> And I will always regret not doing more.
> He should still be with me now.


I'm so sorry for your loss... But even after reading this, I still think you are not to blame for anything in this. Your father decided to travel and not be around when you were young (your feelings of resentment were natural and completely understandable), and your father decided to drink. Please try not to blame yourself... It's not your fault.


----------



## tangowithme

Ditacouture said:


> Thank you, I do understand what your saying to me
> i need to tell you a short story.... sorry if its to much info ...my dad walked out on me, my mother and brother to do what he liked and travel the world , which made me resent him for what he had done to my mother. while growing up I saw him occasionally,
> But always stuck with my mother,
> The last 12 years for my dad came to an end, the good life vanished, he ended up on his own... cause no woman would settle down with him,
> I feel guilty cause he tried to have a better relationship with me, but I always had this resentment because he didn't want to know me for the first 20 years of my life or my brothers, he enjoyed the child free life. ( I'm now 38)
> I never had no birthday or Xmas presents off him while he was gone.
> But the last 12 years he wanted to see me more, he tried to make that effort, he knew i loved him, we often talked about the past and he would cry saying he couldn't change it .
> We did get on he was such a funny guy
> Very unique character,
> Since his death I do feel guilty cause I should've seen him loads more,
> I stayed at his bedside the whole week while  he was dying, I never expected him to die as it was just a repeat of him going in hospital.  I know he turned to the drink cause he felt his life was lonely,
> He was so proud of me and how I turned out as a woman, I know he regretted it.
> And I will always regret not doing more.
> He should still be with me now.



It breaks my heart to read your post, Dita. 

You missed your father, you met him after a long absence again many years later, you were able to reconnect and rekindle your love. You saw the many facets of him. You loved your father.

If I can only find the words to convey what I mean. Okay, I'll try. I loved my father and held his hand as he was dying - but he wasn't the drunk. I was. I was hanging on for all it was worth at the time, to make sure his passing was as painless as possible, including morphine, I changed his diapers and colostomy bags. He cried my name in the middle of the night, and I got off the sofa where I slept to see about Dad. I drank myself into a stupor night after night to fight the pain. My father - fighting a no-win battle. I couldn't imagine life without my dad. And I knew he was worried about me. Me. His daughter. Drunk. Drunk as he was dying, drunk at the funeral which I organized, including the traditional follow-up dinner for the mourners (seemingly sober). I was still drunk seven years later, I could not get over the pain. 

May I tell you a story? My father was a railroad man, retired after 44 years. The cemetery where he was buried lies next to the tracks where he worked. It's an old cemetery with huge shade trees and flowering shrubs, many birds and tame squirrels, fountains. An oasis of beauty and silence. 

We walked behind Dad's casket. Suddenly, on one of the elevated tracks which run parallel to the cemetery, there was a lone V-90 diesel engine, the kind Dad drove all those years. It let out a whistle, and was gone. I asked my mom and sister and aunts and uncles - wasn't this a coincidence to have the V-90 go by? Only to find out that no one else saw it or heard it. To this day, I can find no other explanation than that this was Dad's good-bye to me.  

It's good that you remember the love you shared. Your father will live on in your memory. You could not have saved him. 

Shed the tears. Cry. Tears cleanse the soul.


----------



## PurseNut911

^Wow, tango, you are a survivor with valuable words of wisdom.  Your story has been riveting. Thank you for sharing. 

Dita, hugs to you. Tango said it best. I hope you can find comfort in her words. 

I hope Lindsay has a similar revelation for herself and keeps to the sober path for good.


----------



## Ditacouture

tangowithme said:


> It breaks my heart to read your post, Dita.
> 
> You missed your father, you met him after a long absence again many years later, you were able to reconnect and rekindle your love. You saw the many facets of him. You loved your father.
> 
> If I can only find the words to convey what I mean. Okay, I'll try. I loved my father and held his hand as he was dying - but he wasn't the drunk. I was. I was hanging on for all it was worth at the time, to make sure his passing was as painless as possible, including morphine, I changed his diapers and colostomy bags. He cried my name in the middle of the night, and I got off the sofa where I slept to see about Dad. I drank myself into a stupor night after night to fight the pain. My father - fighting a no-win battle. I couldn't imagine life without my dad. And I knew he was worried about me. Me. His daughter. Drunk. Drunk as he was dying, drunk at the funeral which I organized, including the traditional follow-up dinner for the mourners (seemingly sober). I was still drunk seven years later, I could not get over the pain.
> 
> May I tell you a story? My father was a railroad man, retired after 44 years. The cemetery where he was buried lies next to the tracks where he worked. It's an old cemetery with huge shade trees and flowering shrubs, many birds and tame squirrels, fountains. An oasis of beauty and silence.
> 
> We walked behind Dad's casket. Suddenly, on one of the elevated tracks which run parallel to the cemetery, there was a lone V-90 diesel engine, the kind Dad drove all those years. It let out a whistle, and was gone. I asked my mom and sister and aunts and uncles - wasn't this a coincidence to have the V-90 go by? Only to find out that no one else saw it or heard it. To this day, I can find no other explanation than that this was Dad's good-bye to me.
> 
> It's good that you remember the love you shared. Your father will live on in your memory. You could not have saved him.
> 
> Shed the tears. Cry. Tears cleanse the soul.



Bless you tango, thank you, 
What a story, I feel the pain you went through, it's so hard to deal with when a loved one has passed.... It's 8 years and I'm not over my mother at all, I want her back.
The part about the engine, I think that was a goodbye he knew you were there, and it got you your attention.
Because of my guilt I went to a clairvoyant 5 months later , 
She said my dad watched his funeral and saw me sitting with my hand on the coffin. Which was correct, ..... She said my dad wanted to see me more, and he knew i stopped that from happening, he also felt some resentment from me, but he dosent blame me for it,  he knew I was with him at his bedside, and he's with my mother again .....and having his whiskey.
This lady never knew me or seen me before.
I just hope the afterlife is so true, it can't all be over once your gone, life is too short.


----------



## Ditacouture

PurseNut911 said:


> ^Wow, tango, you are a survivor with valuable words of wisdom.  Your story has been riveting. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Dita, hugs to you. Tango said it best. I hope you can find comfort in her words.
> 
> I hope Lindsay has a similar revelation for herself and keeps to the sober path for good.



Thank you  Pursenut, her words are comforting, and she's had it hard herself, words of wisdom I agree.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I was truly hoping she took this seriously but the fact that she is already a couple days out of rehab and making jokes about it I find it hard to believe she has taken any of this seriously at all. I think she does look the healthiest she has in a long time and I really hope she keeps her nose clean and stays out of trouble this time around. I always liked her in film and its just such a shame how she wasted away her talent over the years. 



> Lindsay Lohan Back to Work ... Cracking Rehab Jokes ​
> *Lindsay Lohan* can take a joke -- even when she's the butt of it ... and she wasted no time teeing off on her latest rehab stint while guest hosting *"Chelsea Lately."*​
> Linds just wrapped her first gig since getting out of rehab on Tuesday -- and sources inside the show tell us she freely cracked jokes like, "I've been on a 90-day court ordered vacation."​
> In LiLo's defense ... she probably didn't write the jokes.​
> We're told Lindsay also busted on *Chelsea Handler* for drinking too much -- and overall was "very funny" ... especially during the round table segment with comedians Jen Kirkman and Fortune Feimster. ​
> Linds also got some eye candy for her troubles -- getting to interview *Dylan Bruce* from the BBC show "Orphan Black."​
> 
> Don't say Chelsea never did anything for you, Lindsay.
> 
> The taped episode is scheduled to air Monday. ​
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/08/01/linds...y-guest-host/3/#comments-anchor#ixzz2aolP3uAh ​​


----------



## PurseNut911

Ditacouture said:


> Thank you  Pursenut, her words are comforting, and she's had it hard herself, words of wisdom I agree.



You're welcome, Dita. You have had a soul-searching experience. If it's any consolation, everything that has happened to you has made you the wonderful person you are today. Hugs!

Lindsay would do well to follow the advice given in this thread. Her recent picture shows her healthy and happy. I hope this is truly the start of a new sober life for her.


----------



## limom

Ditacouture said:


> Thank you  Pursenut, her words are comforting, and she's had it hard herself, words of wisdom I agree.



Have you ever considered joining an organization such as AL-ANON?
Know that you are not alone and wishing you the very best.


----------



## limom

SpeedyJC said:


> I was truly hoping she took this seriously but the fact that she is already a couple days out of rehab and making jokes about it I find it hard to believe she has taken any of this seriously at all. I think she does look the healthiest she has in a long time and I really hope she keeps her nose clean and stays out of trouble this time around. I always liked her in film and its just such a shame how she wasted away her talent over the years.



I am glad that she is working. Lindsay is getting tremendous hands.
If she can find humor in her situation what better attitude?


----------



## SpeedyJC

limom said:


> I am glad that she is working. Lindsay is getting tremendous hands.
> If she can find humor in her situation what better attitude?


 

I agree she should be working but notice in everything she does anymore she makes fun of the fact that she is a repeat criminal offender? The problem is there is nothing humorous about her situation right now. She has repeatedly violated the law for years. Her career has been decimated and she has become mere tabloid fodder. I fail to see what is so humorous about her criminal behavior, drug addiction and destroyed career. Maybe its just me but I find it rather tasteless to be cracking jokes a couple days out of court ordered rehab, not the first stint either not even the second third or fourth I think its more like the sixth. Its just disappointing because this is her MO she gets arrested, goes to rehab, get out makes light of the situation and then gets arrested again goes to rehab gets out and makes light of the situation so on and so on. I was just hoping maybe she would take a different approach this time. How about she wait until she is more than 90 days sober and has made good on her probation requirements before she laughs about? Sorry just not all that funny to me anyways. Plus think many people have grown tired of her this is all a joke look at me I get away with everything addtitude (court appointed vacation) while many people think if they did half of what she has done they would be in jail right now. I just think she needs to come across as humbled right now and not that this is all a big joke to her. That is all. I was hoping the best for Lindsay but this just kind of put me off.


----------



## Swanky

Everyone deals w/ stuff differently. Trying to find humor in it may be the only way she can face people.


----------



## limom

SpeedyJC said:


> I agree she should be working but notice in everything she does anymore she makes fun of the fact that she is a repeat criminal offender? The problem is there is nothing humorous about her situation right now. She has repeatedly violated the law for years. Her career has been decimated and she has become mere tabloid fodder. I fail to see what is so humorous about her criminal behavior, drug addiction and destroyed career. Maybe its just me but I find it rather tasteless to be cracking jokes a couple days out of court ordered rehab, not the first stint either not even the second third or fourth I think its more like the sixth. Its just disappointing because this is her MO she gets arrested, goes to rehab, get out makes light of the situation and then gets arrested again goes to rehab gets out and makes light of the situation so on and so on. I was just hoping maybe she would take a different approach this time. How about she wait until she is more than 90 days sober and has made good on her probation requirements before she laughs about? Sorry just not all that funny to me anyways. Plus think many people have grown tired of her this is all a joke look at me I get away with everything addtitude (court appointed vacation) while many people think if they did half of what she has done they would be in jail right now. I just think she needs to come across as humbled right now and not that this is all a big joke to her. That is all. I was hoping the best for Lindsay but this just kind of put me off.





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Everyone deals w/ stuff differently. Trying to find humor in it may be the only way she can face people.



I agree with Swanky, that Lindsay might be trying to save face so to speak.
In addition, it is not like she wrote the jokes herself.
I personally have made jokes of my own shortcoming because quite frankly others wil do sol or I would have become the fodder of ridicule and hurtful remarks.
By making light of them, I take the power away from people while acknowledging my wrongs.


----------



## knasarae

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Everyone deals w/ stuff differently. Trying to find humor in it may be the only way she can face people.


 
I agree.  This would be such a major embarassment for most people.  Maybe she feels it's easier for her to deal if she cracks the jokes first, instead of waiting for someone else.


----------



## limom

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-movie-lindsay-lohan-20130804,0,6789931.story
By Chris Lee
August 2, 2013, 6:00 a.m.
On a blazing summer morning, James Deen, looking like the frat boy next door, hunched over a table inside a Woodland Hills café lobbing harsh words at the film business, just days before his dramatic-feature debut in one of the summer's most talked-about movies.

"It's the most unprofessional, God-awful business anywhere: Hollywood," said Deen, star with Lindsay Lohan of the micro-budget indie thriller "The Canyons." "Porn is much more respectable. No shady power plays. People are nicer."

Deen doesn't have to be diplomatic. Five-foot-eight, 150 pounds and looking younger than his 27 years, he is one of the San Fernando Valley's most in-demand heterosexual pornographic stars.



Photos: Lindsay Lohan career retrospective

'Canyons' director on Lindsay Lohan: It's the pills, not the booze

Lindsay Lohan out of rehab but not off the therapy hook

Lindsay Lohan's next venture? 'Chelsea Lately' guest host

Photos: The trials and tribulations of Lindsay Lohan
PHOTOS: Lindsay Lohan career retrospective

If "The Canyons," now in limited release and Video on Demand (it opens Aug. 9 in Los Angeles), doesn't spark a post-porn career for him, Deen won't look back with regret.

"The mainstream," he said, "is the most disgusting place I've ever seen in my life."

Of course, the closest Deen's come to mainstream filmmaking was living through one of Hollywood's most notorious film shoots.

In the 20 months between idea and inception, screed to screen, "The Canyons" has been characterized by its unusual absolutes: Lohan's last movie before her 90-day sentence in "lockdown rehab," the Kickstarter-funded production written by "American Psycho" novelist Bret Easton Ellis, the hot mess of a shoot for which director Paul Schrader stripped naked on set to coax Lohan through her first ever nude scene with Deen.

"The Canyons" has lodged its way into public awareness through sustained publicity both titillating and terrible. Tales of production chaos  screaming matches between Deen and Schrader; Lohan's dereliction of duty, firing and ultimate rehiring; a surprise disturbance created by Lady Gaga; and the mysterious $46,000 hotel bill LiLo racked up at Chateau Marmont  have become legion.

PHOTOS: Troubled productions - hits and misses

Before the film was rejected earlier this year by the South by Southwest Film Festival in Austin, Texas, a fest insider jaundiced public perceptions by commenting, "There's an ugliness and a deadness" to "The Canyons." And yet, amid plenty of negative sandbagging lately, there has been a spate of glowing reviews.

"A movie can be highly imperfect, or implausible in all sorts of ways  and still be everything you go to the movies for," wrote Village Voice's Stephanie Zacharek. "'The Canyons,' Paul Schrader's contemplation of moral decay in Hollywood, is that kind of picture, in some places so crazy-silly you want to laugh and in others, so piercing you can't turn away."

For Ellis, his producing partner Braxton Pope and Schrader  the high-low director behind "American Gigolo" and "Affliction," whose filmography includes scripts for "Taxi Driver" and "Raging Bull"  "The Canyons" was intended as a passion project.

"Cinema for a post-theatrical era," as Schrader termed it, "The Canyons" is a kind of experiment by a band of outsiders with their faces pressed to the glass of mainstream moviedom. Shot on a shoestring $250,000 budget, the project could assert the viability of making, marketing and distributing film on the digital cheap.

With IFC Films doing domestic distribution (and an international roll-out via Voltage Pictures), the filmmakers claim to have already turned a profit before seeing Dollar 1 in theatrical revenue. Pope and Schrader also feel a certain validation with the picture's acceptance by the Venice Film Festival, where it will make its international premiere next month.

Viewed another way, "The Canyons" represents a triumph of no such thing as bad publicity. Its pre-release awareness is wholly out of proportion with the film's scope, star power or marketing push.

PHOTOS: Hollywood backlot moments

For his part, Deen sees the unique calculus of "The Canyons" in lowest common denominator.

"Lindsay Lohan gets naked, you see her boobs. OK, great. That's awesome. We want to see her boobs," Deen said with caffeinated urgency. "Lindsay Lohan gets naked with a porn star. Like, 'What?!' All of a sudden, it's everywhere. How can people not get that movie? Whether or not it's well-received, it'll be a cult classic."

A psychosexual, neonoir potboiler steeped in Hollywood ennui, the action in "The Canyons" is plotted at the intersection of two rotating love triangles.


----------



## Ditacouture

PurseNut911 said:


> You're welcome, Dita. You have had a soul-searching experience. If it's any consolation, everything that has happened to you has made you the wonderful person you are today. Hugs!
> 
> Lindsay would do well to follow the advice given in this thread. Her recent picture shows her healthy and happy. I hope this is truly the start of a new sober life for her.



Aww *hugs you*
Thanks
And yes if only Lindsay could read all this, she might just get some inspiration,
And stay on that right path.... You never know she could be reading this right now


----------



## SpeedyJC

I see what you all are saying but I just feel there is a differnce between cracking a joke and being the joke. SNL she made fun of her legal issues, Scary Movie - she made fun of her legal issues, Anger Management the entire episode she made fun of her legal issues now on Chelsea Lately she is yet again is making fun of her legal issues. Its as though its all she has left I just find it sad not humorous. 

I just hope she can move on from this now maybe get into the indie movie path to help rebuild her career and save the self humiliation for when she has been sober for awhile, out of trouble and has something other to discuss then court mandated sentences. That is just my opinion.


----------



## SpeedyJC

limom said:


> http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...-movie-lindsay-lohan-20130804,0,6789931.story
> By Chris Lee
> August 2, 2013, 6:00 a.m.
> On a blazing summer morning, James Deen, looking like the frat boy next door, hunched over a table inside a Woodland Hills café lobbing harsh words at the film business, just days before his dramatic-feature debut in one of the summer's most talked-about movies.
> 
> "It's the most unprofessional, God-awful business anywhere: Hollywood," said Deen, star with Lindsay Lohan of the micro-budget indie thriller "The Canyons." "Porn is much more respectable. No shady power plays. People are nicer."
> 
> Deen doesn't have to be diplomatic. Five-foot-eight, 150 pounds and looking younger than his 27 years, he is one of the San Fernando Valley's most in-demand heterosexual pornographic stars.
> 
> 
> 
> Photos: Lindsay Lohan career retrospective
> 
> 'Canyons' director on Lindsay Lohan: It's the pills, not the booze
> 
> Lindsay Lohan out of rehab but not off the therapy hook
> 
> Lindsay Lohan's next venture? 'Chelsea Lately' guest host
> 
> Photos: The trials and tribulations of Lindsay Lohan
> PHOTOS: Lindsay Lohan career retrospective
> 
> If "The Canyons," now in limited release and Video on Demand (it opens Aug. 9 in Los Angeles), doesn't spark a post-porn career for him, Deen won't look back with regret.
> 
> "The mainstream," he said, "is the most disgusting place I've ever seen in my life."
> 
> Of course, the closest Deen's come to mainstream filmmaking was living through one of Hollywood's most notorious film shoots.
> 
> In the 20 months between idea and inception, screed to screen, "The Canyons" has been characterized by its unusual absolutes: Lohan's last movie before her 90-day sentence in "lockdown rehab," the Kickstarter-funded production written by "American Psycho" novelist Bret Easton Ellis, the hot mess of a shoot for which director Paul Schrader stripped naked on set to coax Lohan through her first ever nude scene with Deen.
> 
> "The Canyons" has lodged its way into public awareness through sustained publicity both titillating and terrible. Tales of production chaos  screaming matches between Deen and Schrader; Lohan's dereliction of duty, firing and ultimate rehiring; a surprise disturbance created by Lady Gaga; and the mysterious $46,000 hotel bill LiLo racked up at Chateau Marmont  have become legion.
> 
> PHOTOS: Troubled productions - hits and misses
> 
> Before the film was rejected earlier this year by the South by Southwest Film Festival in Austin, Texas, a fest insider jaundiced public perceptions by commenting, "There's an ugliness and a deadness" to "The Canyons." And yet, amid plenty of negative sandbagging lately, there has been a spate of glowing reviews.
> 
> "A movie can be highly imperfect, or implausible in all sorts of ways  and still be everything you go to the movies for," wrote Village Voice's Stephanie Zacharek. "'The Canyons,' Paul Schrader's contemplation of moral decay in Hollywood, is that kind of picture, in some places so crazy-silly you want to laugh and in others, so piercing you can't turn away."
> 
> For Ellis, his producing partner Braxton Pope and Schrader  the high-low director behind "American Gigolo" and "Affliction," whose filmography includes scripts for "Taxi Driver" and "Raging Bull"  "The Canyons" was intended as a passion project.
> 
> "Cinema for a post-theatrical era," as Schrader termed it, "The Canyons" is a kind of experiment by a band of outsiders with their faces pressed to the glass of mainstream moviedom. Shot on a shoestring $250,000 budget, the project could assert the viability of making, marketing and distributing film on the digital cheap.
> 
> With IFC Films doing domestic distribution (and an international roll-out via Voltage Pictures), the filmmakers claim to have already turned a profit before seeing Dollar 1 in theatrical revenue. Pope and Schrader also feel a certain validation with the picture's acceptance by the Venice Film Festival, where it will make its international premiere next month.
> 
> Viewed another way, "The Canyons" represents a triumph of no such thing as bad publicity. Its pre-release awareness is wholly out of proportion with the film's scope, star power or marketing push.
> 
> PHOTOS: Hollywood backlot moments
> 
> For his part, Deen sees the unique calculus of "The Canyons" in lowest common denominator.
> 
> "Lindsay Lohan gets naked, you see her boobs. OK, great. That's awesome. We want to see her boobs," Deen said with caffeinated urgency. "Lindsay Lohan gets naked with a porn star. Like, 'What?!' All of a sudden, it's everywhere. How can people not get that movie? Whether or not it's well-received, it'll be a cult classic."
> 
> A psychosexual, neonoir potboiler steeped in Hollywood ennui, the action in "The Canyons" is plotted at the intersection of two rotating love triangles.


 
I am actually interested in seeing this movie. I was a fan of Less Than Zero which had RDJ in it. I wonder if this will be out on netflix?


----------



## limom

SpeedyJC said:


> I am actually interested in seeing this movie. I was a fan of Less Than Zero which had RDJ in it. I wonder if this will be out on netflix?



Same here. The story is pretty good.
It is scheduled for theatrical releases for now.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

SpeedyJC said:


> *I see what you all are saying but I just feel there is a differnce between cracking a joke and being the joke. SNL she made fun of her legal issues, Scary Movie - she made fun of her legal issues, Anger Management the entire episode she made fun of her legal issues now on Chelsea Lately she is yet again is making fun of her legal issues. Its as though its all she has left I just find it sad not humorous. *
> 
> I just hope she can move on from this now maybe get into the indie movie path to help rebuild her career and save the self humiliation for when she has been sober for awhile, out of trouble and has something other to discuss then court mandated sentences. That is just my opinion.




This!
Whoever is handling her PR is an idiot.
This isn't the time right time to be cutting jokes about 
her rehab..whether they were hers, or written for her.
*Very stupid move*, like everything else she does, IMO.

I guess it was a paycheck, and she better grab them while she can. She has zero talent. Anyone hiring her at this point is doing it for ratings.


----------



## labelwhore04

SpeedyJC said:


> I agree she should be working but notice in everything she does anymore she makes fun of the fact that she is a repeat criminal offender? The problem is there is nothing humorous about her situation right now. She has repeatedly violated the law for years. Her career has been decimated and she has become mere tabloid fodder. I fail to see what is so humorous about her criminal behavior, drug addiction and destroyed career. Maybe its just me but I find it rather tasteless to be cracking jokes a couple days out of court ordered rehab, not the first stint either not even the second third or fourth I think its more like the sixth. Its just disappointing because this is her MO she gets arrested, goes to rehab, get out makes light of the situation and then gets arrested again goes to rehab gets out and makes light of the situation so on and so on. I was just hoping maybe she would take a different approach this time. How about she wait until she is more than 90 days sober and has made good on her probation requirements before she laughs about? Sorry just not all that funny to me anyways. Plus think many people have grown tired of her this is all a joke look at me I get away with everything addtitude (court appointed vacation) while many people think if they did half of what she has done they would be in jail right now. I just think she needs to come across as humbled right now and not that this is all a big joke to her. That is all. I was hoping the best for Lindsay but this just kind of put me off.




I agree. It makes her seem like she's not taking it seriously. There really is nothing funny about being a criminal and a drug addict.


----------



## limom

ShoeFanatic said:


> This!
> Whoever is handling her PR is an idiot.
> This isn't the time right time to be cutting jokes about
> her rehab..whether they were hers, or written for her.
> *Very stupid move*, like everything else she does, IMO.
> 
> I guess it was a paycheck, and she better grab them while she can. She has zero talent. Anyone hiring her at this point is doing it for ratings.



She needs the paycheck HOWEVER what is a working actress supposed to do but work?
Is she even insurable at this point?
So I don't blame her for getting any type of  PAID job.
What is the alternative for her?
Work is work.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> I agree. It makes her seem like she's not taking it seriously. There really is nothing funny about being a criminal and a drug addict.



It works for Teflon Charlie


----------



## ShoeFanatic

limom said:


> She needs the paycheck HOWEVER what is a working actress supposed to do but work?
> Is she even insurable at this point?
> So I don't blame her for getting any type of  PAID job.
> What is the alternative for her?
> Work is work.




With the amount of money Oprah is throwing at her,
she didn't need to take this gig.
Appearing on Chelsea Handler isnt *acting*. 
It's a talk show.
She claims
to want to be taken seriously as an actress, yet she takes a PR gig joking 
about her serious problems. Dumb.

Why would anyone that had these problems want to
bring attention to themselves and laugh about it?

Wouldn't a person that is mentally stable be embarrassed
of several arrests, jail time, rehab and being a thief?

Her alternative?
To keep a low profile, which is something she's
never done in her life. Learn her craft. Prove with her
actions thats she's grown up and takes her life and her
problems seriously. 

Or she can continue to make choices  that make
her a joke in the public's eye.

But hey, 'work is work', anyone that offers her the right amount, she should go for it..right?


----------



## limom

Imo she took an honest job which is a far cry from partying for pay.
OT, what is the deal with Simon?
And why were you surprised that he got the woman pregnant?


----------



## basicandorganic

ShoeFanatic said:


> With the amount of money Oprah is throwing at her,
> she didn't need to take this gig.
> Appearing on Chelsea Handler isnt *acting*.
> It's a talk show.
> She claims
> to want to be taken seriously as an actress, yet she takes a PR gig joking
> about her serious problems. Dumb.
> 
> Why would anyone that had these problems want to
> bring attention to themselves and laugh about it?
> 
> *Wouldn't a person that is mentally stable* be embarrassed
> of several arrests, jail time, rehab and being a thief?
> 
> Her alternative?
> To keep a low profile, which is something she's
> never done in her life. Learn her craft. Prove with her
> actions thats she's grown up and takes her life and her
> problems seriously.
> 
> Or she can continue to make choices  that make
> her a joke in the public's eye.
> 
> But hey, 'work is work', anyone that offers her the right amount, she should go for it..right?



She's clearly not mentally stable yet, she is "in recovery". People cope with things differently, especially mentally unstable addicts. She's not "there" yet.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

basicandorganic said:


> She's clearly not mentally stable yet, she is "in recovery". People cope with things differently, especially mentally unstable addicts. She's not "there" yet.



Her mental instability goes way back..As I posted a few pages back, her mental state is her problem, the addiction is secondary. Apparently the rehab believes this as well, as they asked the judge for 3 therapy sessions a week for her, and that her 'recovery' will fail without it..

So yes, she's clearly not mentally stable yet..that'll take years..if at all.


----------



## limom

http://gawker.com/lindsay-lohan-nude-pics-leaked-to-promote-the-canyons-1005149327

Attention NSFW


The indie operation behind the film certainly hopes that's the case, because they went through the trouble of "leaking" select clips from the film that emphasize the fact that Lindsay gets nekkid.

"Lindsay Lohan gets naked with a porn star. Like, 'What?!'," pornstar James Deen, this train wreck's better half, told the LA Times. "All of a sudden, it's everywhere. How can people not get that movie? Whether or not it's well-received, it'll be a cult classic."

I don't know about cult classic, but it'll probably get nominated for something at Mr. Skin's Anatomy Awards (presented by Fleshlight).


In second thought upon viewing the clips, I think I will pass.
This movie is softporn/ Cinemax .


----------



## limom

ShoeFanatic said:


> Her mental instability goes way back..As I posted a few pages back, her mental state is her problem, the addiction is secondary. Apparently the rehab believes this as well, as they asked the judge for 3 therapy sessions a week for her, and that her 'recovery' will fail without it..
> 
> So yes, she's clearly not mentally stable yet..that'll take years..if at all.



What is that picture on your avi?


----------



## limom

http://movies.nytimes.com/2013/08/0...lindsay-lohan.html?src=dayp&_r=0&pagewanted=1
Mr. Schrader and Mr. Ellis make an odd match, despite some outward affinities. Mr. Schrader is an iconoclast whos long worked outside the mainstream, while Mr. Ellis is a literary outsider whos well known for igniting critical outrage. Mr. Schrader tends to focus on existential loners on the margins in films that touch on subjects like pornography and prostitution, themes that have figured in Mr. Elliss work. But while Mr. Schrader is a deeply serious moralist who pulls you into worlds of churning emotion, Mr. Ellis delivers shocks at a chilly, seemingly noncommittal distance. (In a 1999 interview, Mr. Schrader bemoaned that the existential hero had been supplanted by what he called the ironic hero  the guy who asks not should I exist? but who cares?)

The Canyons takes place in that reliable Hades known as greater Los Angeles, a stereotype of the city that conflates it with Hollywood and has been in circulation since the movies began. The title suggests that it may have something in common with Billy Wilders Sunset Boulevard and David Lynchs Mulholland Drive, to name two films about Los Angeles, its fault lines and broken dreams, but The Canyons isnt in the same neighborhood. One crucial difference is that Sunset Boulevard and Mulholland Drive each draw you in through the complex, destabilizing and productive play between irony and idealism. The Canyons initially appears to be doing much the same, as in a desultory introductory scene set at a bar-restaurant, except that idealism isnt anywhere on the menu.

Another difference: Sunset Boulevard is narrated by a corpse; The Canyons is overrun with them. These include Christian (James Deen, a porn star) and Tara (Ms. Lohan), a power couple first seen in a bar in the Chateau Marmont, an old hotel known for its bad, beautiful clientele and for being where John Belushi permanently checked out. Christian is a trust-fund brat and producer whos managed to snare Tara, who in turn is hooked on his money. Theyre having dinner with his assistant, Gina (Amanda Brooks), and her boyfriend, Ryan (Nolan Gerard Funk), whos been cast in one of Christians flicks. Christian and Tara spend more time looking at their phones than at their companions. This may signal their anomie, but, given the dull talk, they may merely be bored.

The scene is awkwardly staged, lighted and shot, but it inches everything forward by mapping the characters and their relationships. (The characters regularly use one anothers names  Nobody has a private life anymore, Tara  perhaps so they can remember who theyre talking to.) Mr. Schrader directs the actors to deliver some of their lines while facing the camera, a modest breach of the fourth wall that makes it seem as if the characters are talking to the audience. A favorite critical orthodoxy, one that builds on Brechts concept of the epic theater, is that such breaches disrupt or break the cinematic illusion of reality, thereby making ostensibly passive viewers aware of the filmmaking processes and thus the ideology behind that illusion.

The entire scene, from the camerawork to the stilted, stop-and-go dialogue, can be read as a Brechtian enterprise, but mostly it feels like Mr. Schrader isnt in control of his material. Ms. Brooks and Mr. Nolan deliver their lines unpersuasively, their sincerity bouncing off Ms. Lohans and Mr. Deens glazed personas. Ms. Lohan, ornamented with a topknot and Cleopatra eyeliner, wavers in and out of the scene much as she does for the rest of the movie, pulling you in with husky murmurings and pushing you away with darting glances that suggest a woman searching for the exit. Mr. Deen mostly just sneers (his default expression) while he details Christian and Taras online hookups. Waving his cellphone, Christian says he makes his own movies.
That compact device  which receives its own close-up in the next scene  is both a prop and agonized symbol. Christian uses it to shoot videos of his sexcapades with Tara, but, more important in The Canyons, it serves as a signifier for the death of the movies. This idea is bluntly introduced through a succession of photographs of shuttered movie theaters that both appear in the opening credits and are inserted (accompanied by time stamps: Monday, Tuesday, etc.) throughout, creating something like chapters. The photos cant help bringing to mind Peter Bogdanovichs Last Picture Show, in which the closing of a cinema in the 1950s serves as a eulogy both for a dying town and for a movie love rooted in a physical space.
More About This Movie
The Canyons

Overview
Tickets & Showtimes
New York Times Review
Cast, Credits & Awards
Readers' Reviews
Trailers & Clips

View Clip...
Watch: Buy, Rent, Stream
Related

MAGAZINE

Here Is What Happens When You Cast Lindsay Lohan in Your Movie
By STEPHEN RODRICK
Paul Schrader, Bret Easton Ellis, Lindsay Lohan and a porn star named James Deen try to make a movie for $250,000 that will save all of their careers. What could go wrong?
Multimedia

Lindsay Lohan in 'The Canyons'
Related

Drugs, Sex, Sarcasm and Irony (July 28, 2013)
Now, of course, you can watch movies anywhere, and The Canyons will be available on iTunes the day it opens in theaters. In The Last Picture Show, Mr. Bogdanovich used the advent of television to signal the end of an era and the loss of a kind of cinematic experience. Theres a similar idea about death and movies swirling in The Canyons, most obviously with the figure of Christian, an avatar of both entitlement and entertainment whos solely interested in making pornographic home videos, not actual movies. When he waves his cell  that onanistic toy, emblem of pathological narcissism and augury of social dissolution  hes waving it not only at his dinner companions but also at us. Its a provocative idea thats soon lost amid the self-consciously deployed clichés that finally do the movie in.

Every so often, Mr. Schrader manages to deliver a jolt, an image, a line reading and even a scene  like a narratively decisive down-and-dirty sexual four-way  that fleetingly lifts The Canyons. But his struggle is as palpable as his budgetary limitations, both of which are painfully evident in the unproductively dissonant performances and in some of his choices, like the repeated scene-setting images of Christians Malibu mansion, some bewildering point-of-view shots and an Expressionistic night drive that unfortunately brings to mind Taxi Driver, which Mr. Schrader wrote. With The Canyons, he tries to get at something real under all the hard, glossy surfaces, but ends up caught in the divide between the movie that he seems to have wanted to make and the one he did.

The Canyons

Opens on Friday in Manhattan.


----------



## Swanky

* 		                 		                	 						    	Lindsay Lohan's BFF I'm Going to Rehab Too!
*

 	                 						 	               			Exclusive





As *Lindsay Lohan* doeseth so shall her followers ... LiLo's BFF / hotel magnate *Vikram Chatwal* is doing time in court-ordered rehab ... just like his red-headed Goddess before him. 

TMZ broke the story ...* Vikram was arrested*  back in April for boarding a plane with a slew of drugs: cocaine, weed,  heroin and various RX pills. Vikram originally pled not guilty, but  then cut a deal with prosecutors,

Vikram was sentenced to 12 months of in-patient rehab. He also agreed to random drug testing. 

Vikram's  currently at Silver Hill hospital in New Haven, CT. If he manages to  complete his stint and keep his nose clean he can avoid jail altogether.  

We're sure Lindsay sends her regards.                          	                     	                	 		                  

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2avi4pg8j


----------



## Swanky

* 		                 		                	 						    	Lindsay Lohan I Never Want to See  A Bottle of Booze Again 							 						 	                *

 	                 						 	               			Exclusive
*




Lindsay Lohan*  is fiercely determined to live alcohol free -- and toward that end  she's ridding herself of ALL traces of booze ... everywhere she goes.

Lindsay  vows to stay clear of the hard stuff and not just in her home.  We're  told she will make demands that hotel rooms, dressing rooms ... even  mama Dina's home is alcohol free when she's present.  Good luck on that  third one.

Fact is ... so far so good.  Lindsay checked in to the  Bev Hills Hotel this week and ordered the staff to remove alcohol from  her room prior to her arrival.

Lindsay says she'll travel with a  sober coach for at least the next week, to make sure she doesn't succumb  to temptation.  Ditto when she guest hosted "Chelsea Lately" ... she  insisted her dressing room be stocked ONLY with non-alcoholic drinks.

To be clear ... we're not vouching for her in the long run.  It's strictly one day at a time.                          	                     	                	 		                  

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2b399TugH


----------



## Echoes

What did she say to Matt Lauer a while back ... 'I don't do that any more .... yadda, yadda, yadda .... '


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan Goes Shopping in New York City*

Lindsay Lohan is looking happy and healthy while going shopping on Monday afternoon (August 5) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress is back on the east coast after going through a three-month rehab program in California. She also just taped appearances on Chelsea Lately and Oprahs Next Chapter.

Make sure to watch Lindsay on Chelsea Lately tonight at 11/10c on E! and Oprahs Next Chapter on August 18 on OWN.

Lindsays recent movie Scary Movie 5 will be released on Blu-ray and DVD on August 20 so make sure to check that out!

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/05/lindsay-lohan-goes-shopping-in-new-york-city/


----------



## labelwhore04

She looks good!


----------



## chantal1922

Her outfit isn't cute but she looks good.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

limom said:


> What is that picture on your avi?



She's the result of inbreeding from a backyard breeder hoarder..

http://www.everythingrosie.com/
https://www.facebook.com/MalibuRosie

She has a wonderful home and life now.


----------



## scarlet555

ShoeFanatic said:


> *She's the result of inbreeding from a backyard breeder hoarder..*
> 
> http://www.everythingrosie.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/MalibuRosie
> 
> *She has a wonderful home and life now*.


 

OMG I thought you were talking about Lindsay Lohan!!!  LOL


----------



## limom

ShoeFanatic said:


> She's the result of inbreeding from a backyard breeder hoarder..
> 
> http://www.everythingrosie.com/
> https://www.facebook.com/MalibuRosie
> 
> She has a wonderful home and life now.



Wow, unbelievable.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks great!!


----------



## lostnexposed

i didnt think she did great on chelsea lately...she had this HUGE smile on her face the whole time and it came across very fake


----------



## Swanky

Is it wrong that I'm screaming in my head "lock the jewelry cases!!" lol!
She's ready to start spending that $2M isn't she. . .


----------



## dmbfiredancer

Man, I'm really rooting for her to get we life back on track. Didn't see her on Chelsea Lately, but in the pics she looks better than she has in a long time!


----------



## Nathalya

looking good. is that also her natural haircolor?


----------



## jtf0420

Maybe I'm in the minority here, but I thought she did really great on Chelsea Lately. I definitely don't think her problems are mental health related. I'm sure she has a few issues (who doesn't) maybe affecting her actions but I really think she's just not that bright/makes really bad choices/thought she was above the law. I really hope she gets it right this time.


----------



## sdkitty

Ophrah has been making the talk show rounds promoting her TV channel and her new movie.  She's been asked about Lindsay (she apparently interviewed her for "O" channel).  Oprah says she believes Lindsay is ready to change.  She said Lindsay had a trip to Europe planned and she (Oprah) warned her that it's really tempting to partake of wine, alcohol when in Europe.  Oprah said a couple of days later, she learned Lindsay decided to cancel/postpone her trip to Europe.

I saw Lindsay on Chelsea Lately and thought she did fine.  This isn't her normal "job" so I'd give her a pass for smiling.

I hope she's ready to change.  One day at a time.  GL to her.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Is it wrong that I'm screaming in my head "lock the jewelry cases!!" lol!
> *She's ready to start spending that $2M isn't she*. . .



 Maybe I am not giving her enough credit, but Lindsay is going to be bad with money and attention hungry... sober or not. 


She does look better than she has in a very long time. Her outfit is bad, though.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan Moves into New NYC Apartment!*

Lindsay Lohan is casual comfy while dropping by her new apartment on Monday (August 6) in New York Citys West Village.

The 27-year-old actress younger sister Aliana was seen helping her move luggage into her new apartment.

The day before, Lindsay sported a cute little black dress while doing some shopping in the Big Apple.

In case you missed it, check out Lindsays hosting duties on Chelsea Lately, which aired last night!

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/06/lindsay-lohan-moves-into-new-nyc-apartment/


----------



## AEGIS

they both look healthy


----------



## GoGlam

Ali kind of looks like Sam Ronson... Weird


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

scarlet555 said:


> OMG I thought you were talking about Lindsay Lohan!!! LOL


 
Me too :lolots:


----------



## Swanky

* 		                 		                	 						    	Lindsay Lohan  SOBER Family Fun Night (So, Minus Dina?) 							 						 	                *

 	                 						 	               			Exclusive
*





Lindsay Lohan* is true to her word -- going out for some SOBER fun with everyone in her family ... except *Dina Lohan*.  

Sources close to LiLo tell TMZ ... the recently rehabbed actress went to see "The Conjuring" in NYC with dad *Michael Lohan*, sister Ali, brother Michael Jr. and her sober companion Monday night. Afterwards they chowed down on Japanese food. 

We're  told everyone was stone-cold sober the entire night and they still  managed to have fun.  It's unclear why Dina wasn't a part of the shindig  -- but we have a good guess.

Our sources say Lindsay's trying  hard to keep her nose clean -- she's relying on little sis Ali for  support, having already moved into her NYC apartment.

One day at a time.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2bINHziLP


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> *Lindsay Lohan Moves into New NYC Apartment!*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is casual comfy while dropping by her new apartment on Monday (August 6) in New York Citys West Village.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress younger sister Aliana was seen helping her move luggage into her new apartment.
> 
> The day before, Lindsay sported a cute little black dress while doing some shopping in the Big Apple.
> 
> In case you missed it, check out Lindsays hosting duties on Chelsea Lately, which aired last night!
> 
> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/06/lindsay-lohan-moves-into-new-nyc-apartment/


 
This is the healthiest I have seen Lindsay look in a very long time. I hope she keeps herself at this weight,  keeps her hair red and most importantly keeps out of trouble.


----------



## knics33

OK just caught Lindsay on Chelsea Lately... I was impressed! I think she did good and came across as confident and looked really good. Expecially compared to the last time she hosted SNL... night and day. 

I do wish she would dye her hair a darker shade of red. Like the dark burgundy she has waaaayyy back when. I feel like the shade she currently has just washes her out.


----------



## limom

knics33 said:


> OK just caught Lindsay on Chelsea Lately... I was impressed! I think she did good and came across as confident and looked really good. Expecially compared to the last time she hosted SNL... night and day.
> 
> I do wish she would dye her hair a darker shade of red. Like the dark burgundy she has waaaayyy back when. I feel like the shade she currently has just washes her out.



*you are not the only one who was impressed with her performance *
http://artsbeat.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/08/06/lindsay-lohan-talk-show-host/

Melissa Holt/E! Entertainment
Lindsay Lohan stepped in as host of Chelsea Lately on Monday night.
On the celebrity rehabilitation tour, Chelsea Lately is a halfway house on the way to Oprah Winfrey. And Lindsay Lohan, fresh out of rehab and promoting a low-budget curiosity of a film directed by Paul Schrader, gratefully filled in for Chelsea Handler as host of the E! talk show on Monday.


The cost of flopping is low on Chelsea Lately because its a small, self-mocking late-night comedy show that celebrates raunchiness and bad judgment. (One of the ads is for Hornitos Tequila.) A successful star turn there cant wipe a bad reputation clean, but it can buoy a troubled celebritys confidence.

Ms. Lohan did a perfectly good job of replacing Ms. Handler and seems well on her way to the 12th step of show business comebacks, a sit-down on Oprahs Next Chapter, on Ms. Winfreys OWN network later this month. And the fact that Ms. Lohan is once again a welcome guest on talk shows and not just in the tabloids is a testament less to this actresss resilience than to the publics enduring fascination with failure.

There are so many stars who succumb to excess: James Gandolfini, 51, the star of The Sopranos, died of a heart attack in June. Cory Monteith of Glee died of an overdose just last month. Its hard to watch Ms. Lohan joke about her record, even self-deprecatingly, and she was careful to add parenthetical disclaimers on either side of a punch line. She referred to her 90-day stay at a California rehab center as a lovely court-ordered vacation in Malibu. She let the audience laugh, then added: But, no, on a real note, it was really great and wonderful. It was.

Ms. Lohan gets special attention because she was a promising and beloved child star (The Parent Trap) before she became a slow-motion train wreck. She hasnt made a good film in years, and her recent career trajectory  a Playboy spread, a television movie in which she played Elizabeth Taylor and, now, The Canyons, an art film in which she plays opposite a porn star  has few high points. The public has spent the last few years watching her performances in courtrooms; now she is back onstage in the third act of celebrity repentance.

And she is pretty elastic in the part, mixing dutiful curtsies of regret with glimmers of saucy defiance. How come when Kanye acts like an idiot, he gets a gold record, but when I act like an idiot, I get a police record? she said.

Theres no comparison, actually, between narcissistic self-promotion and willful self-destruction. Ms. Lohan is less worrisomely thin now than she was before rehab, but her appearance is still disconcerting: she is a 27-year-old actress with the poofy lips and tight skin of an older woman trying to look young.

And in that sense, at least, she is well cast in her current role. This is not her first time on the comeback trail, and each return from the brink turns more fraught. When David Letterman interviewed Ms. Lohan in April, shortly before she was due to begin this latest rehab program, he sounded more like a truant officer than like a comedian. She seemed startled and offended by Mr. Lettermans brutal questioning but gamely tried to play along.

On Monday, she was in charge, bantering with a panel of comedians and chatting with Dylan Bruce, a star of Orphan Black. Mostly, however, she tried, once again, to clear the slate. At one point, she picked up a newspaper with the headline Lohan Needs Therapy. She said sarcastically, Yeah, then tossed the paper behind her.

Ms. Lohan gave a pretty good performance on Monday, but it will be a while before audiences trust that she has actually changed her life.

A version of this article appeared in print on 08/07/2013, on page C1 of the NewYork edition with the headline: Inching Back Up a Rocky Cliff .


----------



## emilymg

Good for her, I hope she can get her life back on track and keep it there. Would love to see her make a comeback with her career.


----------



## ByeKitty

She did great on Chelsea Lately


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

It's been a long time since she's looked this healthy. Good for her. 

Hopefully she stay on the right track. Getting clean is one thing but staying clean is another....


----------



## Sasha2012

She only moved into a new apartment in New York City on Tuesday.

But just days later, Lindsay Lohan was back in her old stomping ground Los Angeles - and back behind the wheel - as she took sister and new roommate Aliana out on a shopping spree.

Zooming around town in a white Mercedes-Benz convertible on Saturday, the siblings appeared not to have a care in the world.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...spotlight-alarmingly-frame.html#ixzz2bj7r1DLC


----------



## qudz104

She looks good! Theres a freshness about her thats been missinh for a long time.


----------



## nastasja

Part of the reason she looks better is because the lip injections wore off in rehab. Hope she doesn't go back to that.


----------



## Swanky

I didn't post it but last week she was reportedly partying, at a club I think I read.


----------



## PurseNut911

Is Lindsay Lohan back to her old ways with new Posse The Wanted?

Lindsay Lohan has just gotten out of rehab, released a new movie and had a tell-all with Oprah Winfrey on her struggles with drugs, alcoholism and fame.

Now, she says that she wants to focus on her future but is she back to her partying lifestyle with the Wanted?

Well, not really. Lilo has been seen where the group is at performing as she has become quite a fan. Rumors are that Lohan is currently romantically involved with Max George.

According to Max, the group is having a blast with Lindsay on tour with them.

"Yeah its fun having Lindsay on tour, she's a good girl. I'm sure she's got people around her that know her much better than we do, We're probably not the best influence, to be honest."

Siva Kaneswaren had told the Huffington post when asked about Lindsay, "I like her!"

Some of the guys feel that they are not helping Lindsay with getting better but it seems that the child star is on her way to a better Lilo that Hollywood has seen in years.

Lindsay had recently spoke with Oprah regarding her time in rehab and how her life had fallen from being a child star to an versatile actress. She had starred in "The Parent Trap" and "Mean Girls" alongside Rachel McAdams and Amanda Seyfried.

Today, Lindsay seems to be doing quite well and she did mention that she is staying clean and making it work this time.

http://au.ibtimes.com/articles/4984...ohan-back-old-ways-new-posse.htm#.UgjqBol5mc0


----------



## Swanky

*BEN AFFLECK:  I TOLD LINDSAY HOW TO STAY SOBER
*EXCLUSIVE DETAILS
Lindsay Lohan got a surprise visit while she was ensconced in rehab -- we found out Ben Affleck had a secret meeting with her as a show of support.

Affleck -- who himself was in rehab back in 2001 -- met Lindsay somewhere away from the Cliffside rehab facility in Malibu where Lindsay was getting treatment.  We're told Ben gave her guidance on how to maintain sobriety after rehab for someone in Hollywood.

We're told Ben talked to Lindsay about how to make a comeback in Hollywood -- a subject on which he's an expert.  Ben talked to Lindsay about her career -- on how talented she is and how she has the ability to turn things around.

Ben also told her how supportive the entertainment community is for people who make a real effort to get better and stay clean.  Our sources say the meeting really touched her.

The meeting was not about Lindsay appearing in Ben's new movie, "Live By Night."  Lindsay will not be in the flick.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/page/2/#ixzz2bumfHCDU


----------



## ByeKitty

Well if that's true, that's really sweet!


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Her sister looks like a transvestite.


Lindsay is looking a lot better! Lets hope she keeps it up.


----------



## knics33

LoveMyMarc said:


> *Her sister looks like a transvestite*.
> 
> 
> Lindsay is looking a lot better! Lets hope she keeps it up.



A transvestite that desperately needs to eat.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/lindsay-lohan-launches-new-website-blog/

*Lindsay Lohan Launches New Website & Blog*

Lindsay Lohan has just launched a brand new website and blog!

To my fans, Welcome to my new site Your support has been everything. Im so excited for whats next, the 27-year-old Canyons actress wrote as her first blog post on the site.

Such features on the site include videos of upcoming interviews, a compilation of Lindsays Instagram photos, a look back at her greatest fashion looks, and more!

Make sure to check out Lindsays new website over at www.LindsayLohan.com!


----------



## HavPlenty

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/15/lindsay-lohan-launches-new-website-blog/
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan Launches New Website & Blog*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has just launched a brand new website and blog!
> 
> To my fans, Welcome to my new site Your support has been everything. Im so excited for whats next, the 27-year-old Canyons actress wrote as her first blog post on the site.
> 
> Such features on the site include videos of upcoming interviews, a compilation of Lindsays Instagram photos, a look back at her greatest fashion looks, and more!
> 
> Make sure to check out Lindsays new website over at http://www.LindsayLohan.com!


 

Good for her!  It's hard to believe she's only 27 though. I hope she makes it this time.


----------



## ByeKitty

I'm so happy to see that she's really trying now...


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> I'm so happy to see that she's really trying now...



+1

Wishing her the best.


----------



## buzzytoes

Okay who is watching Oprah's Next Chapter? I am such a sucker cuz I am totally buying Lindsey's story. I guess deep down I still just hope she will overcome.

She did actually admit to being an addict, which I don't recall her doing before.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> Okay who is watching Oprah's Next Chapter? I am such a sucker cuz I am totally buying Lindsey's story. I guess deep down I still just hope she will overcome.
> 
> She did actually admit to being an addict, which I don't recall her doing before.



IMO, she was lying the entire time and Oprah knows it. Oprah's constant side eye was telling it all. Oprah was also clearly frustrated with her and kept interrupting her. People do that when you think someone is lying and you are trying to get he truth out, without putting them on blast.


----------



## buzzytoes

Sassys said:


> IMO, she was lying the entire time and Oprah knows it. Oprah's constant side eye was telling it all. Oprah was also clearly frustrated with her and kept interrupting her. People do that when you think someone is lying and you are trying to get he truth out, without putting them on blast.



I was believing her until they started talking about her parents. The fact that she gives them both a pass means she still isn't ready to be sober imo.


----------



## Sassys

buzzytoes said:


> I was believing her until they started talking about her parents. The fact that she gives them both a pass means she still isn't ready to be sober imo.



Exactly, and that is when you could really see the frustration on Oprah's face


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm on the fence.  At times she seemed sincere and honest, but then she'd give the same kind of vague answer she's given in the past - I'm not proud of myself for what I did, I'm done with that life, I don't want to be that person any more, etc.  She admits to being an addict (something I don't think she's ever acknowledged or admitted before), but then blames her behavior on a lack of sleep, or acting out.  Like the fight she had with her mom when she called her dad - she was "On one" and when Oprah asked what that meant, she said she was mad at at her mom and said the one thing that would hurt her most - she's on coccaine   Thats the one thing that would hurt her most?  And then she blamed it on a lack of sleep - she didn't say she had been drinking, or was using - she acted out because she was tired & it was just a typical mother/daughter fight.  She also says she doesn't think her relationship with her parents is toxic, and that they aren't to blame for anything - its her life, SHE did these things (true), but her parents aren't to blame for how her life turned out.  While I agree with this for the most part - we are responsible for our actions and choices & at 27 years old, you can't keep blaming the parents - I do think her parents have been a poor influence on her and she's lacked the guidance that most children look to their parents for.  She doesn't seem to want to admit this.

I really want to believe that it'll stick this time.  That she really has turned a corner and is coming out on the other side, but this interview didn't do much to convince me.  Maybe it was too soon - maybe she needed more time on the outside, working the steps, etc before she can really say she's changed and working hard.  Maybe the interview should have happened a bit later rather than the minute she left rehab.  

I really hate to say it, but this didn't seem like a new & improved Lindsay, just the same old Lindsay saying all the things she thinks people want to hear.  Hopefully, I'm wrong


----------



## DC-Cutie

She changed her cocaine usage too many times for me to believe.


----------



## justkell

^^^ I agree. Every answer Lindsay gave was straight out of the P.R. just got out of rehab for the umpteenth time, i'm really changing this time handbook. 

I think Oprah's got Lindsay by the weave. Of course Lindsay is gonna listen to Oprah about not going to Europe. Oprah probably is the one that helped her with the answers for the interview. Why do I think this? Because Oprah has invested time and money into Lindsay with that new reality show. Oprah doesn't wanna come out looking like a chump. 

The real test with Lindsay is what will happen after her reality show on OWN is over and she's no longer on Oprah's payroll. If she keeps her nose clean, no pun intended, then she's really ready to move on with her life and grow up. But, until then, to me this is the same old Lindsay.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Oprah will be the biggest fool once Lindsay spends the money she gave her for the reality-docu-crap.....on drugs!


----------



## PJ86

buzzytoes said:


> Okay who is watching Oprah's Next Chapter? I am such a sucker cuz I am totally buying Lindsey's story. I guess deep down I still just hope she will overcome.
> 
> She did actually admit to being an addict, which I don't recall her doing before.



I'm probably sucker#2.  

My first response was Lindsey seemed genuine, open and sober.  I liked what she was saying.    

I do know she is an actress, but I felt she gave honest answers.... as much as possible.  When it came to her family, I think she hid the truth, BUT I don't think she wanted to throw her parents under the bus on national TV.  

Now, after reading other replies, I am conflicted.  

The only thing I know....I hope she will be OK and have a joyful life.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

DC-Cutie said:


> Oprah will be the biggest fool once Lindsay spends the money she gave her for the reality-docu-crap.....on drugs!



This!

I usually love Oprah, but this was a stupid move...and I don't
buy for a second that Lindsay's only done coke 10-15 times, she's already lying. It's in her blood, on drugs or not, she's a liar and thief. This will never change. 
She has serious mental issues.


----------



## nastasja

I didn't get to see it...what did she admit to being addicted to?


----------



## Echoes

buzzytoes said:


> I was believing her until they started talking about her parents. The fact that she gives them both a pass means she still isn't ready to be sober imo.



I can't accept she's even close to serious until she cuts those two crackpots off completely and totally.



And no, I don't watch Oprah ...... (speaking of somebody who needs to go away .....)


----------



## Love Of My Life

killerlife said:


> I didn't get to see it...what did she admit to being addicted to?


 

Alcohol & snorting cocaine 10 to 15 times

The interview was done to soon, IMO... she has been out of rehab just a
short time.

She  should still be working on herself & not doing interviews..I don't
think she was totally honest.. She was prepped for what she should
discuss

I was not thoroughly convinced that she is on the road to wellness &
has put her addiction behnid her..Once an addict always an addict
so they say..

She did look great though & she only takes vitamins, if you can believe
that..


----------



## NY_Mami

DC-Cutie said:


> Oprah will be the biggest fool once Lindsay spends the money she gave her for the reality-docu-crap.....on drugs!


 
Alladis!


----------



## limom

NY_Mami said:


> Alladis!



What is Alladis?
But anyway, she was not truthful regarding her addiction however it was gracious of her not to blame her parents or even out them.
She looked good in orange and someone mentioned that "Orange is the new Black"
How fitting in her case.
Hope she pulls thru this time.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I watched it and I still see her in denial and lying about various aspects of her life which left me feeling concerned for her sobriety. First thing I noticed was her bringing up how she was helping children in India when she missed her alcohol ed classes. Lindsay had three years to complete those classes the going to India excuse didnt work in court and it doesn&#8217;t work in this interview. Also when she checked into rehab for the first time she denied having a problem but simply said she had a "ambien scare". Also I dont buy for one second that she wanted to go to jail. Her reaction in court was not of someone who wanted to be put in jail. I beilive she walked into that court room expecting a slap on the wrist(hence the FU fingernail) because of who she is and she was in total shock when the book was thrown at her.

I think its a big step for her to admit to being an alcoholic however I couldn&#8217;t tell if she truly gets it or if she was admitting to it because she feels the pressure to admit she has a problem to get the public back on her side. I also cant help but notice she totally down plays her drug use - the cocaine, adderal. One other thing she is clearly in denial about is how toxic her mother and father have been to her life and career however I understand they are her parents and she loves them so that would be a very difficult subject. 

All in all I hope the best for Lindsay. Actions speak louder than words so we will have to just wait and see if she in fact stays away from her addictions and stays out of trouble. I dont think this interview was horrible and is probably the most honest interview she has ever done however I do think it came across as being to soon. After watching it though even with the things I mentioned I am willing to give her another chance however I am seriously skeptical of this woman.


----------



## boxermom

hotshot said:


> Alcohol & snorting cocaine 10 to 15 times
> 
> *The interview was done to soon, IMO... she has been out of rehab just a
> short time.
> *
> She  should still be working on herself & not doing interviews..I don't
> think she was totally honest.. She was prepped for what she should
> discuss
> 
> I was not thoroughly convinced that she is on the road to wellness &
> has put her addiction behnid her..*Once an addict always an addict
> so they say..*
> 
> She did look great though & she only takes vitamins, if you can believe
> that..



I agree it's too soon and if Oprah cared about more than her network, she wouldn't have pursued this the minute Lindsay got out of rehab. This is the time someone who really wants to stay in recovery would be working on the things they need to change and stay out of the public eye.

I disagree with the idea that once an addict, always an addict. I know lots of people who have been clean and sober for many years and share the message that it's possible if you're honest and willing to change.


----------



## NY_Mami

limom said:


> What is Alladis?
> But anyway, she was not truthful regarding her addiction however it was gracious of her not to blame her parents or even out them.
> She looked good in orange and someone mentioned that "Orange is the new Black"
> How fitting in her case.
> Hope she pulls thru this time.


 
Alladis = All Of This


----------



## limom

NY_Mami said:


> Alladis = All Of This



Good I asked I thought it meant all a diss


----------



## limom

boxermom said:


> I disagree with the idea that once an addict, always an addict. I know lots of people who have been clean and sober for many years and share the message that it's possible if you're honest and willing to change.



Same here, it promotes hopelessness, imo.


----------



## NY_Mami

limom said:


> Good I asked I thought it meant all a diss


 
Hehehehehehe....


----------



## Sassys

ShoeFanatic said:


> This!
> 
> I usually love Oprah, but this was a stupid move...*and I don't*
> *buy for a second that Lindsay's only done coke 10-15 times*, she's already lying. It's in her blood, on drugs or not, she's a liar and thief. This will never change.
> She has serious mental issues.


 
I highly doubt she actually counted or remembers her exact number. Now if she did it 1-3 times, fine, 10-15. Please...


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> I highly doubt she actually counted or remembers her exact number. Now if she did it 1-3 times, fine, 10-15. Please...



10-15 times a night is more like it.
But maybe she thought that admitting to just being an alcoholic was more acceptable, who knows?
Oprah was side eying her the whole time but she did the same with Whitney.
What is Oprah  supposed to do? She hired her after all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

boxermom said:


> I agree it's too soon and if Oprah cared about more than her network, she wouldn't have pursued this the minute Lindsay got out of rehab. This is the time someone who really wants to stay in recovery would be working on the things they need to change and stay out of the public eye.
> 
> I disagree with the idea that once an addict, always an addict. I know lots of people who have been clean and sober for many years and share the message that it's possible if you're honest and willing to change.


 

That is the key: One has to want to be clean & sober & take all the
necessary steps to remain clean & sober..but many who say they
are recovering addicts acknowledge that they are former addicts indeed...should have been
clearer with the comment...

Its hard work...very hard work 

Not sure if Lindsay is up to the task...


----------



## Echoes

boxermom said:


> I agree it's too soon and if Oprah cared about more than her network,.



She cares about money and fame and getting her name in the press.


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> 10-15 times a night is more like it.
> But maybe she thought that admitting to just being an alcoholic was more acceptable, who knows?
> Oprah was side eying her the whole time but she did the same with Whitney.
> *What is Oprah  supposed to do? She hired her after all.*


What came first?  Did O hire her for a reality show and then decide to do the interview, or was it the other way around?

LL now works for Oprah. That interview is a shame. O wants to show how her mentoring will save people.  That really doesn't make for a very good or a very honest interview.


----------



## Sassys

Has it been confirmed Oprah hired her for a docu-series or is it a rumor?


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> What came first?  Did O hire her for a reality show and then decide to do the interview, or was it the other way around?
> 
> LL now works for Oprah. That interview is a shame. O wants to show how her mentoring will save people.  That really doesn't make for an honest interview.



While Oprah might have some type of a goddess complex, if it saves Lindsay why not?
There are worst things in life than being mentored by O(whatever her motives being)
At least, if it takes Lindsay will be breathing.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Sassys said:


> Has it been confirmed Oprah hired her for a docu-series or is it a rumor?



It's not rumor.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I think Oprah is coming from a good place however, LL is in the very early stages
of her recovery & needs time & support for  many of us to see that she is
on the wellness road.

Oprah just jumped on the bandwagon too soon with this interview.

Let's see where LL is six months from now, 12 months from now & how & where
her recovery takes her & to see if she is indeed alcohol & drug free.

TIME is the true test...

LL looks good & one day at a time as she says..


----------



## Jayne1

limom said:


> While Oprah might have some type of a goddess complex, if it saves Lindsay why not?
> There are worst things in life than being mentored by O(whatever her motives being)
> At least, if it takes Lindsay will be breathing.


Oh, I agree.  

But I was specifically talking about the O _interview._  O has a purpose with LL.  She wants to achieve something.  That means the interview wan't very challenging.  Like a People Magazine spread.


----------



## Jayne1

Sassys said:


> Has it been confirmed Oprah hired her for a docu-series or is it a rumor?


It was an upfront agreement.  Not sure which came first, but LL agreed to an O interview in exchange for LL agreeing to do a reality show for OWN.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> Oh, I agree.
> 
> But I was specifically talking about the O _interview._  O has a purpose with LL.  She wants to achieve something.  That means the interview wan't very challenging.  Like a People Magazine spread.


Yes, it was a soft interview. She did the same with WH.
Although, since  LL is now her employee, Oprah might have want to spare " her" employee.


----------



## SpeedyJC

limom said:


> 10-15 times a night is more like it.
> *But maybe she thought that admitting to just being an alcoholic was more acceptable, who knows?*
> Oprah was side eying her the whole time but she did the same with Whitney.
> What is Oprah supposed to do? She hired her after all.


 
I totally get that vibe from her.


----------



## Swanky

justjared.com

*Lindsay Lohan's Oprah Interview: Admits Addiction & Cocaine Use *






*Lindsay Lohan*&#8216;s candid interview with *Oprah Winfrey* has finally aired on Sunday (August 18), revealing details of her past drug use and future as an actor and recovering alcoholic.
&#8220;I&#8217;m an addict,&#8221; the 27-year-old actress said of alcohol. &#8220;That, in the past, was a gateway to other things for me. I tried cocaine with alcohol,&#8221; she added, but explained that she did not enjoy using cocaine. &#8220;I never felt good the next day&#8230;it allowed me to drink more. It was a party thing. People would have it, and I&#8217;d do it.&#8221;
&#8220;Having all the chaos around me that I was so comfortable with, I somewhere inside knew I wanted to go to jail,&#8221; *Lindsay* said about needing help. &#8220;And I think that that was subconsciously being put out there just by my actions, or lack thereof.&#8221;
When asked if she was addicted to chaos, *Lindsay* said, &#8220;I think so. Yeah, it was a comfortable choice to me. What was chaotic to other people in the outside looking in was normal. There is something to be said about me learning to be comfortable with things just being OK.&#8221;
&#8220;[I'm ready] to get the thing that has made me happiest my whole life back, which is to work really hard, stay focused and prove myself,&#8221; *Lindsay* said about looking to the future. &#8220;I have to regain trust in people, in my career, that had doubts, and I fully respect that on their behalf. As long as I stay honest in myself and do the work I&#8217;m willing to do and have been willing to do and am doing, then nothing can stand in my way. I am my own worst enemy, and I know that.&#8221;


----------



## labelwhore04

buzzytoes said:


> I was believing her until they started talking about her parents. The fact that she gives them both a pass means she still isn't ready to be sober imo.



I don't think that's fair to say. They are her parents after all. They're not some random friends you can easily cut loose. Was she supposed to rip her parents apart on national TV? They are her family, her blood, people who raised her. As toxic as they clearly are, it won't be easy for her to distance herself from them.


----------



## Echoes

I don't think it will save anyone.  I think it'll just swell her head even more.

Her who?  Both of them.


----------



## littlerock

hotshot said:


> *Alcohol & snorting cocaine 10 to 15 times*
> 
> The interview was done to soon, IMO... she has been out of rehab just a
> short time.
> 
> She  should still be working on herself & not doing interviews..I don't
> think she was totally honest.. She was prepped for what she should
> discuss
> 
> I was not thoroughly convinced that she is on the road to wellness &
> has put her addiction behnid her..Once an addict always an addict
> so they say..
> 
> She did look great though & she only takes vitamins, if you can believe
> that..



That's as silly as Charlie Sheen saying he's only done cocaine 20 times. It's a shame she feels the need to minimize it. There is nothing wrong with just saying you have a problem and cutting out the lies altogether.


----------



## Love Of My Life

littlerock said:


> That's as silly as Charlie Sheen saying he's only done cocaine 20 times. It's a shame she feels the need to minimize it. There is nothing wrong with just saying you have a problem and cutting out the lies altogether.


 

Absolutely agree... OWN your addiction.. That is how the healing process
begins


----------



## boxermom

hotshot said:


> Let's see where LL is six months from now, 12 months from now & how & where
> her recovery takes her & to see if she is indeed alcohol & drug free.
> 
> TIME is the true test...
> 
> LL looks good & one day at a time as she says..



Now this I agree with 100%. Time is the true test.


----------



## buzzytoes

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't think that's fair to say. They are her parents after all. They're not some random friends you can easily cut loose. Was she supposed to rip her parents apart on national TV? They are her family, her blood, people who raised her. As toxic as they clearly are, it won't be easy for her to distance herself from them.


 
That would be applicable if her mother wasn't one of her party pals. As a freshly sober addict, I would think your biggest priority would be to stay sober. If that means cutting your parents out of your life for a time until you can get your life together, then that's what you should be doing.


----------



## Love Of My Life

buzzytoes said:


> That would be applicable if her mother wasn't one of her party pals. As a freshly sober addict, I would think your biggest priority would be to stay sober. If that means cutting your parents out of your life for a time until you can get your life together, then that's what you should be doing.


 

Parents can be toxic, too sadly speaking & don't necessarily think
Dina is the best influence for Lindsay at this time...


----------



## CeeJay

Jayne1 said:


> What came first?  Did O hire her for a reality show and then decide to do the interview, or was it the other way around?
> 
> LL now works for Oprah. That interview is a shame. O wants to show how her mentoring will save people.  That really doesn't make for a very good or a very honest interview.



Yup .. a little too "close to home"  -or-  more like "conflict of interest"


----------



## Northergirl

I had to delete it after 15 min. Nothing on her faced moved except for her eyes. Such a shame that a 28 yr old girl over botoxed herself to the point of no movement, and don't get me started on her damn lips. I personally felt it was way to soon after rehab to be doing an interview and it was over rehearsed on her end. Poor girl has such screwed up parents. If they just gave a crap about her instead of her money I don't think she would be so screwed up.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is clearly dedicated to her new healthier sober life.

And Lindsay Lohan continued her health kick with a trip to a sweaty and inspiring SoulCycle class with her sister Aliana Lohan in New York City, on Sunday.

But soon after the cardio session, the troubled 27-year-old lit up a cigarette on a street corner in SoHo while still dressed in her spinning gear.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oulCycle--lights-cigarette.html#ixzz2cTULFRj4


----------



## sdkitty

Northergirl said:


> I had to delete it after 15 min. Nothing on her faced moved except for her eyes. Such a shame that a 28 yr old girl over botoxed herself to the point of no movement, and *don't get me started on her damn lips*. I personally felt it was way to soon after rehab to be doing an interview and it was over rehearsed on her end. Poor girl has such screwed up parents. If they just gave a crap about her instead of her money I don't think she would be so screwed up.


 
I'm right there with you on the lips.  She is so young to be messing with her face.  The only way I can see cosmetics procedures for someone so young would be if she had a deformity or maybe a very large nose.  
Lidsay is far from alone on this.  Meg Ryan is one of the worst and there are so many more but most of them are much older than Lindsay.


----------



## Jayne1

She looked pretty for the O interview and I read that Joyce what's-her-name, KK's makeup artist, did her face.


----------



## limom

Jayne1 said:


> She looked pretty for the O interview and I read that Joyce what's-her-name, KK's makeup artist, did her face.



Her make up was nice IMO however I hope that Lindsay does not replace her addiction to drugs/alcohol with an addiction to Plastic surgery.
She is only 27 and she already looks like  a 40 something overly botoxed housewife
Shopping at Roosevelt Fields.
Can she stop already?
Did she get an apartment in New York for the Oprah docu-drama?


----------



## ByeKitty

Her lips are still inflated but they look like they have gone down a bit since she went to rehab... As for the botox, I agree she should quit doing that and just leave her naturally quite pretty face alone. But I remember before she started on the botox, she was always frowning and people were also complaining about that...


----------



## limom

ByeKitty said:


> Her lips are still inflated but they look like they have gone down a bit since she went to rehab... As for the botox, I agree she should quit doing that and just leave her naturally quite pretty face alone. But I remember before she started on the botox, she was always frowning and people were also complaining about that...



You are right, there is no winning.
People were also commenting on her saggy boobs during the interview so there.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I'm glad she's gained a bit of weight in these pics, she looks healthier but I agree about the face. She used to be soooo pretty.


----------



## Swanky

*Forgotten something? Lindsay Lohan wears just a shirt and high heels for a  belated birthday party after turning 27 in rehab*

 
 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...birthday-party-turning-27-rehab.html#comments
Lindsay Lohan is looking happy and healthy  almost a month after leaving rehab.

And following 90 days of court ordered  treatment, the actress&#8217; life seems to be back on track.

Lindsay was in the facility for her 27th  birthday, so celebrated it more than a month late on Monday  evening.








Better late than never: Lindsay Lohan had a belated  birthday party in New York on Monday

The former child star was seen enjoying a  night out in the SoHo area of New York, sporting a rather racy  outfit.

The 27-year-old appeared to have forgotten  her trousers as she stepped out in a white satin oversized shirt, which she wore  as a dress - although black shorts seemed to peek out from  underneath.

But with her slim but athletic porcelain  skinned legs, it&#8217;s hardly a surprise Lindsay wanted to show them  off.







Racy lady: The 27-year-old showed off her legs in a  shirt worn as a dress and heeled ankle boots


 Intimate setting: The actress was joined by family and  close friends such as Vikram Chatwal (seen right)

The Mean Girls star, who stands at 5ft 5in,  lengthened her legs and gave herself a boost in pointed gold metallic ankle  boots with spindly heels.

Lindsay accessorised with lots of jewellery,  including a black choker, and a large printed handbag.

The redhead wore her locks tied in an updo  with loose tendrils falling in her face, which looked fresh with minimal  make-up.







Party time: Lindsay was in court ordered rehab on the  day of her actual birthday last month



She was also seen arriving at ABC Kitchen and  smoking a cigarette during the evening.
After spending the night with some  better-late-than-never celebrations with family and friends, including hotelier  Vikram Chatwal, Lindsay posted a collage on Instagram.

Along with photos of her birthday cake and  mother Dina and grandmother, Lindsay wrote: &#8216;Belated Birthday to me with  @nanasullivan & @dinalohan #lohanhouse &#8217;







A family affair: Lindsay shared this collage the  following day with the words 'Belated Birthday to me'











Peekaboo: A pair of tiny black shorts just peeked out  from under Lindsay's satin shirt


And it seems the intimate party, along with  the warm weather, had put Lindsay in a fantastic mood.

The troubled starlet treated herself to a  frozen treat on Tuesday and  shared a snapshot and the words: &#8216;Ice cream on a  beautiful day! &#8217;
In the pretty picture, Lindsay can be seen  digging into her dessert while wearing a baggy summer dress and aviator  sunglasses.






Busy night: That same evening Lindsay was seen at ABC  Kitchen with a couple of her pals













Smoke break: The Mean Girls star was seen puffing on a  cigarette outside the restaurant

Meanwhile Lindsay&#8217;s little sister Ali, 19,  was seen that same day doing some shopping while dressed in a powder blue jumper  and tiny black shorts.

Lindsay recently took part in a candid  interview on Oprah&#8217;s Next Chapter in which she admitted alcohol and Adderall  addictions but insisted things are going to be different following her latest  stint in rehab.

And things have been going well for the  actress, who last week launched her own website and also filmed a guest starring  role on Eastbound & Down.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2398622/Lindsay-Lohan-wears-just-shirt-high-heels-belated-birthday-party-turning-27-rehab.html#ixzz2cbyziyJ3


----------



## ShoreGrl

I'm highly suspicious of her intentions to stay sober if she's still hanging out with Vikram. That's playing with fire.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ShoreGrl said:


> I'm highly suspicious of her intentions to stay sober if she's still hanging out with Vikram. That's playing with fire.



Just what I was thinking. He is the last person she should be hanging with.


----------



## Echoes

> Lindsay Lohan's sit-down with Oprah Winfrey on Sunday's Oprah's Next Chapter wasn't a hit with viewers.
> 
> The one-hour OWN broadcast averaged 892,000 viewers to the 9 p.m. premiere telecast. The 10 p.m. encore averaged 504,000 viewers.
> 
> In the cable network's core women 25-54 demo, the 9 p.m. airing drew a 0.66 rating, while the 10 p.m. encore averaged a 0.35.
> 
> Lohan's episode was up slightly compared to Oprah's Next Chapter's season averages in viewership (837,000) and women 25-54 (0.62).



http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/lindsay-lohans-oprah-interview-fails-608939


----------



## ebonyone

She will never learn she needs to drop all the old people she knew this guy is bad news.


----------



## thomasj93

I think we all know Vikram is her biggest distributer..


----------



## Swanky

*We're just high on life now, promise! Lindsay Lohan wears peek-a-boo  dress (and no bra) to hang loose with fellow wild one Vikram Chatwal *

 She celebrated her belated 27th with a low-key birthday at her mother Dina's Long Island home Tuesday night.

But before enjoying family time, Lindsay Lohan spent that afternoon hanging out in New York with an old pal, the millionaire hotelier Vikram Chatwal, who was at the centre of a drugs bust earlier this year.

The Canyons starlet exposed her back in a cerulean-blue halter keyhole dress and paraded her pale pins in white cowboy booties.





Bad influence? Lindsay Lohan spent Tuesday  afternoon in New York with her former drug pal Vikram Chatwal, who will  soon spend a year in court-ordered rehab
Looking healthy and fresh-faced, the flame-haired starlet appeared to have a good time indulging in ice-cream and shopping in Soho with her companion. 

Back in April, 41-year-old Vikram was arrested boarding a Fort Lauderdale airplane carrying cocaine, opiates, sedatives, Xanax, muscle relaxants, ketamine, and weed.

TMZ reported  earlier this month that he originally pleaded not guilty to the drug  charges, but then cut a deal with prosecutors and was sentenced to 12  months of in-patient rehab.
He is expected to spend the court-ordered term at the Silver Hill Hospital in Connecticut.








Vices: The 27-year-old starlet - puffing on a cigarette - exposed her back in a cerulean-blue halter keyhole dress











 These boots were made for walking: The Canyons actress paraded her pale pins in the baggy frock and white cowboy booties








Road to recovery: Looking healthy and  fresh-faced, the flame-haired starlet appeared to have a good time  shopping in Soho with her former flame/BFF

A year ago, Lindsay was arrested outside her BFF's Dream Hotel in Manhattan when her SUV allegedly hit a pedestrian.

The Liz & Dick actress finished her own court-mandated 90-day treatment at Cliffside Malibu Rehab Center on July 30.
And  while Lindsay has completed six stints in rehab, Vikram has turned  rehab into an annual event having gone in 2009, 2010, and 2011.

Since Lohan's birthday happened in rehab, her 50-year-old mother and  grandmother Ann 'Nana' Sullivan presented her with a modest cake Tuesday night.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fellow-wild-Vikram-Chatwal.html#ixzz2cdsmKdWC 
​


----------



## ShoreGrl

That dress is horrific.  Does she own a mirror??

I highly suspect Vikram is still using since he hasn't started rehab yet.  Not good.


----------



## chantal1922

Lindsay needs to drop her former drug/party friends ASAP! She looked nice on the Oprah interview.


----------



## saira1214

Her post-rehab ensembles have been horrible. Is she really sober, because her outfit choices say no.


----------



## Echoes

^^  I was just going to ask if anybody wondered if she didn't have a few that night.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Those two are a mess. I guess they deserve each other since neither one refuses to use the help they are getting from rehab. She definitely isn't sticking to her statements if she's hanging with that guy.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ShoreGrl said:


> I'm highly suspicious of her intentions to stay sober if she's still hanging out with Vikram. That's playing with fire.


 
I have that same feeling. Didn't this guy just get caught with a pharmacy and a street corner up his behind not too long ago? Why in the world would she expose herself to that right now. I wonder if its because she uses his credit cards while she shops.


----------



## GoGlam

Those are the most unflattering outfits.. The blue does nothing for her skin tone


----------



## limom

What is that bruise on her left arm?


----------



## AEGIS

oh this Chatwal is a drug addict based on wiki


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Defends Hanging with Old Friends But Really in Danger Zone														                 *

Exclusive




*Lindsay  Lohan* is fiercely defending her decision to hang with a friend who has  an even more checkered past with drugs than her, and actually thinks it's a  positive step for her recovery -- problem is ... she's  delusional.

Sources close to Lindsay tell TMZ ... she doesn't understand  why her shopping trip with *Vikram Chatwal* would raise concerns  she's hanging with a bad crowd, and putting herself in danger of a  relapse.

As we previously reported ... Chatwal was busted for drug  possession in April, but avoided jail by agreeing to 12 months of in-patient  rehab. 

We're told Lindsay thinks Vikram is good company because, like  her, he's been through several rehab stints ... and is currently in  recovery.

Here's the flaw in that argument ... multiple drug counselors  -- from reputable clinics -- tell us Lindsay's playing with fire by hanging with  old friends connected to her partying ways.

Most counselors told us ...  it's "not recommended" for recovering addicts to hang with another addict --  especially if it's been a short stretch since they got out of  rehab.

Lindsay's been out for 22 days, and while it's unclear when Vikram  was last in treatment ...his drug bust was just 4 months ago. Not to mention,  neither volunteered for rehab, but had to be forced by a judge. 

As one  counselor put it ... "Why hang out with someone whose commitment to sobriety  isn't airtight." 


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2chmXze1J


----------



## boxermom

He just looks like bad news. Being around him isn't a good sign--like everyone else has said. Denial becomes a way of life for addicts and she still seems to be in denial.


----------



## ByeKitty

I really hope someone convinces her to stay away from this shady drug dealer friend of hers, at the very least in this vulnerable phase of recovery.


----------



## iluvmybags

Apparently, Oprah's cameras aren't following her around yet.  Anyone know when that's supposed to start?  Perhaps this is all a setup for storyline purposes.  I mean its a reality show about Lindsay Lohan - if shes not dressed ridiculously, overdoing the plastic surgery and hanging with questionable people, what exactly are people supposed to watch her doing?  The show will be an utter bore if all she's doing is working the steps and keeping clean - there's got to be some kind of drama to film, and this Vikram guy fits the bill.


----------



## Echoes

Too bad she's not still on random testing.

You just know she'd test positive.


----------



## Ryc

I still think people should give her a break. Like she said, she's in the process of healing. I'm actually super surprised with the amount of crap and ****s people throw at her, she didnt have a breakdown like britney or amanda did. Then again, she's pretty much used (and fond of being subjected) to chaos so i guess mentally shes much stronger than regular people lol. Side-tracking a bit, I love her givenchy shopping bag! Its front and back have different designs - so cool!


----------



## chinableu

There's only one bad influence in Lindsay's life and that's herself.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Ryc said:


> I still think people should give her a break. Like she said, she's in the process of healing. I'm actually super surprised with the amount of crap and ****s people throw at her, she didnt have a breakdown like britney or amanda did. Then again, she's pretty much used (and fond of being subjected) to chaos so i guess mentally shes much stronger than regular people lol. Side-tracking a bit, I love her givenchy shopping bag! Its front and back have different designs - so cool!



I think people would give her a break if she didn't continually LIE!


----------



## chinableu

DC-Cutie said:


> I think people would give her a break if she didn't continually LIE!



yes, ma'am.  her playing the perpetual victim is the only successful acting job she's had in over a decade.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> He just looks like bad news. Being around him isn't a good sign--like everyone else has said. Denial becomes a way of life for addicts and she still seems to be in denial.



I agree with you. It's crucial to shed the drinking and drugging buddies. It's like the time bomb has started ticking again.


----------



## boxermom

^exactly, tango. You have to be in it 100%. Being around a heavy user is the start of trouble. She's trying to do this her way, and she does not know better than those with a few 24 hours under their belts.

That said, I hope she wakes up and realizes she needs to cut him out of her life.


----------



## Ryc

chinableu said:


> yes, ma'am.  her playing the perpetual victim is the only successful acting job she's had in over a decade.



She is indeed a victim to unstable family, hollywood and drugs. No one in their right mind would seek comfort in alcohol and drug if there was no problem or disaster to trigger the need to escape the situation they are in. Yes, it is right, she should have stayed strong and face the demons, the problems etc instead of seeking solace in alcohol, drugs and creating chaos for others but we (the outsiders) dont really know what she was actually going through. She must have been subjected to so much ****s to actually go down that path. And it didnt help when the media put so much attention on her. I thought her lies were justified - I mean, she did that to protect herself, her career and family (failed attempts but still, her intentions werent bad). Anyways, wish her the best, at least she acknowledged her actions and has a sober coach with her. Hope she could stay clean and keep her  family matters private.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait how does lying about stealing stuff protect her family???

I think the frustration lies in how many chances she is given and has wasted. Three months in rehab and she is still hanging out with her former party pals who use. I've never been to rehab but even I know that's one of the most important rules to sobriety is not to hang out with people you used to use with.


----------



## Ryc

lols ok i might be the minority who see the positive side of things XD but if anyone could understand what she is currently going through - its her former party and drug use friend who's undergoing rehab theraphy - besides they are hanging out under the bright day light - its not some sort of shady nightclubs.


----------



## Swanky

*A different kind of therapy! Lindsay Lohan looks happy and healthy as she hits the shops in New York *
 
 It&#8217;s been just over a month since she finished her enforced 90 day stay in rehab.
And  clearly delighted with how her therapy went, Lindsay Lohan decided to  indulge in a different type &#8211; of the shopping variety - in New York on  Tuesday.
Looking slimmed  down and back to her old self the 27-year-old couldn&#8217;t help but smile as  she hit the stores during her stroll through Soho.






Shop till she drops: Lindsay Lohan was seen looking around stores in New York on Tuesday 


While she has worn a  few questionable items over the last month, fashion faux pas seem to be a  thing of the past as she slipped into a stylish jeans and waistcoat  combination. 

 The dark blue jeans clung to her legs, while the black waist coat gave away a small glimpse of her stomach.
Completing  her look the famous red head accessorised with a pair of black ankle  boots, a scarf belt and what appeared to be a set of rosary beads.





 Back to her best: The star looked healthy with a slimmed down figure and with her hair in good condition 


Showing just how healthy she is these days her long locks looked styled and full of life as they fell down her back.
Entering a store the former child actress took off her aviator shades so she could peruse the items properly.
And  the star, who is known for her love of fashion, seemed delighted by  what she was seeing and smiled away as she picked up various items.





Treating herself: Lindsay no doubt fancied picking up a few items after 90 days away from any kind of shops 

Clothing seems to have been on her mind as of late and on Monday she posted a piece on her blog about Brian Lichtneberg.
Sharing  a number of pictures of the most recent collection,  &#8216;Team Lohan&#8217;  wrote: &#8216;We&#8217;ve been wearing our ridiculously comfy hoodie just about  everyday this summer, and it&#8217;s pretty much an uphill battle trying to  fight the urge to buy another.&#8217;
That  wasn&#8217;t Lindsay&#8217;s only post of the weekend and while she didn&#8217;t attend  the VMAs over the weekend she did look back at one of her former looks. 





 Flashback: Lindsay shared a picture of herself at the 2005 VMAs as they ceremony took place this weekend 


Taking to Twitter and  sharing a link to her blog showing her dressed in a leopard print dress  from 2005, she wrote:  &#8216;Flipping through VMA memories, now this was a  LOOK!Team Lohan #VMAs&#8217;
It&#8217;s  perhaps lucky she didn&#8217;t attend however because according to Perez  Hilton she would have had a very poignant reminder of her recent trip to  rehab.
The blogger  reported that the gift bag included a book on addiction recovery from  Cliffside Malibu &#8211; the centre where she stayed.
The  book -  Ending Addiction for Good: The Ground-Breaking, Holistic,  Evidence-Based Way to Transform Your Life -  was thrown in alongside  Katy Perry&#8217;s new fragrance Killer Queen as well as a Brooklyn Nets  hoddie. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ealthy-hits-shops-New-York.html#ixzz2dAwctu3a


----------



## knics33

She definitely looks a lot healthier. It's bizarre how much her face has changed... her entire bone structure looks different now vs. the old 2005 pic. I wonder what all she has had done over the years?  

I recently caught her interview with Oprah and while I definitely think she seemed healthy and more mature, etc. I do not think she fully accepts her addiction or is 100% ready to give up alcohol. She even made the comment along the lines of "Does this mean I can _never _have a drink with my friends again?". Hopefully I am wrong. I was impressed by how she seemed less stubborn or prideful about reflecting on her mistakes in the past, though.


----------



## Echoes

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Treating herself: Lindsay no doubt fancied picking up a few items ...



But did she pay for them?


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

New York City. (August 27)


----------



## Ryc

I seriously need to have that givenchy bag in my life lol


----------



## knics33

Ryc said:


> I seriously need to have that givenchy bag in my life lol



Agreed! I LOVE it.


----------



## Nathalya

Love her bag!


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

She's looking SO much better. I like the bag too.


----------



## summer2815

Her hair looks so amazing in these last shots.  Love the bag print too.


----------



## SpeedyJC

She has been looking much better lately. Not sure about the last pic though that cell phone cover is gross.


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

The hoodie with the ears is cute. 

She looks the cleanest and healthiest I've seen her in years. Good for her. Hope she can keep it up. I wish she'd give the cigs up but they are the least of her problems so


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/lindsay-lohan-gets-behind-the-wheel-in-new-york-city/

Lindsay Lohan heads out of her hotel and gets behind the wheel of a car on Friday afternoon (August 30) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress is currently in the Big Apple and is skipping the Venice Film Festival, where her The Canyons cast and crew are currently promoting their new film.

That same day, Lindsays younger sister Aliana was seen greeting a fan while walking around the Soho neighborhood of the city.


----------



## tangowithme

knics33 said:


> She definitely looks a lot healthier. It's bizarre how much her face has changed... her entire bone structure looks different now vs. the old 2005 pic. I wonder what all she has had done over the years?
> 
> I recently caught her interview with Oprah and while I definitely think she seemed healthy and more mature, etc. I do not think she fully accepts her addiction or is 100% ready to give up alcohol. *She even made the comment along the lines of "Does this mean I can never have a drink with my friends again?". *Hopefully I am wrong. I was impressed by how she seemed less stubborn or prideful about reflecting on her mistakes in the past, though.



Yes, Lindsay, this is EXACTLY what it means. When I went through detox, we were told to not fool ourselves after a certain time of abstinence by thinking we could engage in something called "controlled drinking". It will not work. One drink will send you down the slippery slope until you're right back where you started. Lather, rinse, repeat. 

I hope so much she remains committed to sobriety and recovery.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/08/30/lindsay-lohan-gets-behind-the-wheel-in-new-york-city/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan heads out of her hotel and gets behind the wheel of a car on Friday afternoon (August 30) in New York City.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress is currently in the Big Apple and is skipping the Venice Film Festival, where her The Canyons cast and crew are currently promoting their new film.
> 
> That same day, Lindsays younger sister Aliana was seen greeting a fan while walking around the Soho neighborhood of the city.


 
I was comment on how good she looks . . . . until I got to the picture of her behind the wheel of the car!!


----------



## Echoes

I don't really see any difference visibly.  She still dresses like a bag lady or hobo.  She still has that thing hanging out of her mouth half the time.


----------



## iluvmybags

Echoes said:


> I don't really see any difference visibly.  She still dresses like a bag lady or hobo.  She still has that thing hanging out of her mouth half the time.


 
She's put on some weight, which makes a big difference.  She's not as pale as she was before and has some color in her face.  Her skin looks better & she's not as orange any more (for a while there, it was looking like she was suffereing from some kind of liver damage).  Her hair looks healthier than it did before, and the color is much more suited for her than the bleached blonde locks she previously wore (I still wish she'd cut like 6 inches off the length!  It's too long, IMO).  Overall, she looks "cleaner" whereas there used to be a lot of comments saying that she looked dirty or like she might have smelled. I don't like to judge someone on their choice of clothing -- everyone's got their favorite pieces or a look they feel most comfortable in.  She would appear to be most comfortable in jeans and oversized Tshirts.  It may look sloppy, but IMO, that doesn't mean she can't look good while wearing that. I just wish she'd stop with the lip injections or fillers -- I've never understood the need to inflate one's lips.  Never been a fan of that look (I wasn't even a fan of the person who started it all -- Barbara Hershey in 'Beaches'!)  To me, it just looks like someone's got a fat lip, or having an allergic reaction to something!


----------



## GoGlam

I don't think having some weight on her looks good on her, particularly on her legs.  She looks kind of "doughy."  If she ate very well and tried to stay healthy, I think she would be less likely to fall of the wagon.  Something tells me that drugs started with her when she needed to become skinny and that's why if a producer asks her to get back there, I can see her starting back up again


----------



## boxermom

What tango said: No, Lindsay, you can never have an alcoholic drink again. But think of it as one day at a time. You can do anything for just one day. An alcoholic can never predict how many drinks she will have once she has that first one.

 This is one of the major signs of alcoholism. Normal people can say they will have just 1 or 2 and stick to it. An alcoholic cannot predict. It may be 2, it may be 10.


----------



## Echoes

It's more than that though.  She really needs a new circle of acquaintances.  She needs to cut out all of the partiers.  She really should not be in any clubs, bars or other party places, at least for a long while.


----------



## buzzytoes

GoGlam said:


> I don't think having some weight on her looks good on her, particularly on her legs.*  She looks kind of "doughy."*  If she ate very well and tried to stay healthy, I think she would be less likely to fall of the wagon.  Something tells me that drugs started with her when she needed to become skinny and that's why if a producer asks her to get back there, I can see her starting back up again


 

She tends to look this way no matter what she weighs. I assume it's just that she is "skinny fat" and does no exercise of any kind. If she actually went to the gym or worked out she might find it made her feel better.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> What tango said: No, Lindsay, you can never have an alcoholic drink again. But think of it as one day at a time. You can do anything for just one day. An alcoholic can never predict how many drinks she will have once she has that first one.
> 
> This is one of the major signs of alcoholism. Normal people can say they will have just 1 or 2 and stick to it. An alcoholic cannot predict. It may be 2, it may be 10.



Exactly, boxermom. And you know you're in trouble when you have only one drink in public to keep up the facade, but can't wait to get home to have the other ten in secret. Been there, done that. 

What many people who've never been addicted have no way of knowing: Once this particular "switch" in your brain has been flipped, it can never be reset. Your body may be rid of the poison, but you'll remain an alcoholic (although in recovery, abstinent) for the rest of your days. All it takes is that one drink to start the cycle all over again. There is no such thing as "controlled drinking" for an alcoholic. 

I hope she'll remain strong. A circle of new friends who've been down that road but now sober would be a great help. They know the danger signs. There is such a thing called PAWS - Post Acute Withdrawal Syndrome. Research shows it will hit at about three month intervals for about the first two years of sobriety. It's not physical, but psychological and will cause a screaming, nearly uncontrontrollable urge.


----------



## tangowithme

Echoes said:


> It's more than that though.  She really needs a new circle of acquaintances.  She needs to cut out all of the partiers.  She really should not be in any clubs, bars or other party places, at least for a long while.



So true.


----------



## GoGlam

buzzytoes said:


> She tends to look this way no matter what she weighs. I assume it's just that she is "skinny fat" and does no exercise of any kind. If she actually went to the gym or worked out she might find it made her feel better.



That's a good explanation


----------



## Sasha2012

She bailed on the Venice Film Festival to stay home and concentrate on her health.

But one thing Lindsay Lohan couldn't miss was seeing her model sister Ali strut down the cat walk in Wendy Nichol's Fall 2013 fashion show in New York City on Wednesday.

Although noticeably more fuller figured than when she left rehab, the 27-year-old actress embraced her new curves in a daring outfit choice.

Lohan arrived in a fitted, plunging black gown to view the designer's Ready-To-Wear collection at the Elizabeth Street sculpture gardens.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Ali-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2e2LSmBPO


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't think of anything nice to say...


----------



## iluvmybags

Um, was this a theme runway show?  Why do they all look like gothic fairy princesses?


----------



## tangowithme

It's odd that Lindsay's face looks so puffy at this time. And look at her fingers. During and after my stint in detox, the awful bloating was the first thing that went away. I had cheekbones again, no more jowls, my ring slipped off my finger. Surely it helped that we were made to do lots of sports. One hour in the morning, one in the afternoon. And long walks through the woods, with the winter wind howling. We came back with rosy cheeks, tired but refreshed. 

She looked well in recent photos, but now?


----------



## kittenslingerie

tangowithme said:


> It's odd that Lindsay's face looks so puffy at this time. And look at her fingers. During and after my stint in detox, the awful bloating was the first thing that went away. I had cheekbones again, no more jowls, my ring slipped off my finger. Surely it helped that we were made to do lots of sports. One hour in the morning, one in the afternoon. And long walks through the woods, with the winter wind howling. We came back with rosy cheeks, tired but refreshed.
> 
> She looked well in recent photos, but now?



Yeah I agree, the puffy face is a bad sign.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hugs not drugs folks.


----------



## Livia1

Sasha2012 said:


> She bailed on the Venice Film Festival to stay home and concentrate on her health.
> 
> But one thing Lindsay Lohan couldn't miss was seeing her model sister Ali strut down the cat walk in Wendy Nichol's Fall 2013 fashion show in New York City on Wednesday.
> 
> Although noticeably more fuller figured than when she left rehab, the 27-year-old actress embraced her new curves in a daring outfit choice.
> 
> Lohan arrived in a fitted, plunging black gown to view the designer's Ready-To-Wear collection at the Elizabeth Street sculpture gardens.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Ali-New-York-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz2e2LSmBPO


----------



## tangowithme

I hope for her sake she hasn't fallen off the wagon. 

Water, water and more water to flush the system. In AA, many say it has helped them to keep candy nearby, or lemonade, to counteract the urge. But sweets wouldn't make her look so bloated, way older than her young years.


----------



## knics33

Her face ...

It looks to me like she is just continuing to have work done. She looks healthy otherwise. But who knows. I have a feeling that Lindsay may be clean all day, but she is never going to give up cigs, shopping (even if she's tight with money), and plastic surgery/tweaking.


----------



## knasarae

knics33 said:


> Her face ...
> 
> It looks to me like she is just continuing to have work done. She looks healthy otherwise. But who knows. I have a feeling that Lindsay may be clean all day, but she is never going to give up cigs, shopping (even if she's tight with money), and plastic surgery/tweaking.


 

Yea I was attributing it to fillers.  No?


----------



## PinkTruffle

She looks so much older than 27 and really run down.


----------



## SpeedyJC

She does look bloated in those pics. I would hate to think she is already drinking again. Maybe she is taking some type of psych med that is making her bloated?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks really good for 56...


----------



## chinkee21

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks really good for 56...


----------



## Sasha2012

Zimbio

New York City (September 6).


----------



## ShoreGrl

A lot of people have been commenting that she looks good since she got out of rehab. I just don't see it. She still looks dirty to me. The super long extensions, the smoking, no bra, the tattoos on her hands...just not a good look.

She needs to hit the gym, put a bra on, cut her hair to her shoulders, and start juicing. It would make all the difference for her.


----------



## buzzytoes

Looks like Oprah's show must have started filming. She looks horribly pale and bloated in that first pic.


----------



## Echoes

ShoreGrl said:


> A lot of people have been commenting that she looks good since she got out of rehab. I just don't see it. She still looks dirty to me. The super long extensions, the smoking, no bra, the tattoos on her hands...just not a good look.



She still looks like a street bum to me.

Other celebs can be casual and still look presentable.


----------



## kmh1190

ShoreGrl said:


> A lot of people have been commenting that she looks good since she got out of rehab. I just don't see it. She still looks dirty to me. The super long extensions, the smoking, no bra, the tattoos on her hands...just not a good look.
> 
> She needs to hit the gym, put a bra on, cut her hair to her shoulders, and start juicing. It would make all the difference for her.


 

Exactly. I don't think she looks good at all.


----------



## Ryc

I think she looks good except for the fashion week event - and ditto on her needing to lose the injected lips. Weight-wise, i think she looks okay, yes occasional bloated face but really, who doesnt have a day or two with bloated face each week when you are over 25 lols you can easily get that through drinking too much water at night or lots of salt or carbs intake (pizzas / pastas) the night before.


----------



## Midge S

I guess they deloused her at the rehab before releasing her into the wild.   She looked good at first, but she's back to grimy and bloated (I don't think she's relapsed though - I think it's too much crappy food and drink and way too many cigs).  

She just seems incapable of taking care of herself.


----------



## Sasha2012

It's clear Lindsay Lohan needs her caffeine fix in the mornings.

The actress made an early start as she swigged from a Dunkin Donut coffee cup on Friday. 
In New York for Fashion Week, the 27-year-old was followed by a camera crew as she got her pick me up.

And it certainly made a difference - transforming bleary eyed Lindsay to a polished businesslike appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-caffeine-fix-transformed.html#ixzz2eG9TG8w7


----------



## ilove$

Anyone know who make this shirt?


Sasha2012 said:


> Zimbio
> 
> New York City. (August 27)


----------



## ByeKitty

Businesslike appearance?


----------



## Livia1

ByeKitty said:


> Businesslike appearance?



Oh come on, like you don't know what business


----------



## boxermom

High or sober, I don't think Lindsay has ever had good taste in outfits. How can she see herself in the mirror and say *this is a good look*? She always has that trashy element to her outfits.  Other people can wear shorts or sheer outfits and still look cute or stylish but she doesn't have the knack. If anyone ever needed a life coach and stylist, it's her.

Still rooting for her to remain sober. Maybe some of her less savory habits will improve (like bathing and shampooing).


----------



## sparkleswirl

My friends had a private party last night in their SoHo apartments and Lindsey Lohan was there.  I dont know how these guys know her, but I was told that she was there for a little while.  No one saw her with any alcohol, but they told me that she looked tired when she left at around midnight.


----------



## twin-fun

ByeKitty said:


> Businesslike appearance?



Maybe this is the Before picture...


----------



## ByeKitty

sparkleswirl said:


> My friends had a private party last night in their SoHo apartments and Lindsey Lohan was there.  I dont know how these guys know her, but I was told that she was there for a little while.  No one saw her with any alcohol, but they told me that she looked tired when she left at around midnight.



Good to hear that she wasn't seen drinking... I still want her to do better.


----------



## Echoes

What annoys me is that she has the potential to be really sharp -- one of the glamor girls.  But she just doesn't seem to care.  She thinks everybody should worship her and keep telling her how great she is without doing anything to earn those comments.


----------



## Echoes

sparkleswirl said:


> My friends had *a private party* last night in their SoHo apartments and Lindsey Lohan was there.  I dont know how these guys know her, but I was told that she was there for a little while.  *No one saw her with any alcohol,* but they told me that she looked tired when she left at around midnight.



She should not BE at those kinds of things at all.  Never.  No matter what or where it is.

I knew someone who was drunk most of the time for years, but was never 'seen drinking'.  It was all done with various methods of hiding it.


----------



## Compass Rose

knics33 said:


> Her face ...
> 
> It looks to me like she is just continuing to have work done. She looks healthy otherwise. But who knows. I have a feeling that Lindsay may be clean all day, but she is never going to give up cigs, shopping (even if she's tight with money), and plastic surgery/tweaking.


 And I can still picture her with her old teeth and new face.  She has outdone herself.  Sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City.


----------



## buzzytoes

Who is this guy she has been hanging out with? Bodyguard?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Why does she look so unkempt and dirty? Granted it's a little better than how she used to look (only a little) but she still looks filthy, like she smells. She also always manages to look trashy.


----------



## tangowithme

ByeKitty said:


> Good to hear that she wasn't seen drinking... I still want her to do better.




She shouldn't even go to parties now, the temptation is too great so early on.


----------



## tangowithme

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why does she look so unkempt and dirty? Granted it's a little better than how she used to look (only a little) but she still looks filthy, like she smells. She also always manages to look trashy.



Lindsay has that grungy look about her that I can't quite put my finger on. I'm sure she bathes, but she simply appears unkempt (not as much as before rehab, only minor improvement, however). Her clothes could use a good pressing, and she needs a more flattering haircut. Brush those fingernails!


----------



## Echoes

^^  She looks like she'd fit right in with a late 60s Hippie commune.


----------



## GoGlam

tangowithme said:


> Lindsay has that grungy look about her that I can't quite put my finger on. I'm sure she bathes, but she simply appears unkempt (not as much as before rehab, only minor improvement, however). Her clothes could use a good pressing, and she needs a more flattering haircut. Brush those fingernails!



I think part of her unkempt appearance is her fake tan and freckles on her skin.  The tan kind of seems to sit on top of her skin, like she used a cheap bronzer and didn't blend.  Then the freckles kind of make her look like she doesn't exfoliate and has all of the tan on top of it.  She often has bags under her eyes which make her look tired and kind of haggard. Then add in extensions that are a bit too long and fake-looking and not washing her hair.  I can personally go several days before my hair looks anything close to dirty.  Her hair type should have her washing it each and every day if she's going to look polished when being pap'd.  Finally, we have her confused wardrobe.  All together it is not a sight for sore eyes.


----------



## knics33

tangowithme said:


> She shouldn't even go to parties now, the temptation is too great so early on.



Yep. The fact that she is even attending these parties shows how seriously she is taking sobriety IMO. 




GoGlam said:


> I think part of her unkempt appearance is her fake tan and freckles on her skin.  The tan kind of seems to sit on top of her skin, like she used a cheap bronzer and didn't blend.  Then the freckles kind of make her look like she doesn't exfoliate and has all of the tan on top of it.  She often has bags under her eyes which make her look tired and kind of haggard. Then add in extensions that are a bit too long and fake-looking and not washing her hair.  I can personally go several days before my hair looks anything close to dirty.  Her hair type should have her washing it each and every day if she's going to look polished when being pap'd.  Finally, we have her confused wardrobe.  All together it is not a sight for sore eyes.



You nailed it IMO. If she would stop with the fake tanning and extensions and get some sleep I think she would look infinitely better.


----------



## GoGlam

knics33 said:


> Yep. The fact that she is even attending these parties shows how seriously she is taking sobriety IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it IMO. If she would stop with the fake tanning and extensions and get some sleep I think she would look infinitely better.



Lindsay, are you listening!?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/12/lindsay-lohan-purple-magazine-nyfw-event/

Lindsay Lohan smiles wide while attending Purple Magazine & Proenza Schouler Event held during Mercedes-Benz Fashion Week Spring 2014 on Wednesday evening (September 11) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was seen hanging out with her jewelry designer pal Markus Molinari at the event, along with stylists Samantha Myer and Johnny Wujek.

Lindsay was spotted leaving Barneys New York after a shopping excursion earlier in the day.

FYI: Lindsay is wearing a vintage dress with an Alaia belt, Christian Louboutin heels, and Cartier and Karma El Kahlil jewelry.


----------



## boxermom

^Ugh--wear a bra, Lindsay!


----------



## lanasyogamama

boxermom said:


> ^Ugh--wear a bra, Lindsay!



I don't think she owns one!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

See, that right there. She looks unkempt and filthy. Not polished. The orange tan, the bruised ashy  legs, the overdone lips. She looks like the kind to have hygiene issues.


----------



## tangowithme

Babydoll Chanel said:


> See, that right there. She looks unkempt and filthy. Not polished. The orange tan, the bruised ashy  legs, the overdone lips. She looks like the kind to have hygiene issues.



Well, the hair looks freshly washed, which is good. But that wrinkled skirt! Pulled from the bottom of the dirty clothes hamper and barely passed the sniff test. 

That's what I mean. Something is usually "off". She looked nice in that black dress - but her breasts sagged. In which case wear a bra. And I can't stand boots with summer clothes. Unless she wears some kind of little socks, I bet those feet smell. 

All in all, however, I'm still pulling for Lindsay and her sobriety.


----------



## buzzytoes

She still looks dirty, but I will say she looked very bright eyed and alert in the party photos. For once she didn't look stoned or like she was just trying to look sexy.


----------



## limom

buzzytoes said:


> She still looks dirty, but I will say she looked very bright eyed and alert in the party photos. For once she didn't look stoned or like she was just trying to look sexy.



She does look like she is "present". Good for her.
As far as the cleanliness, she does look like she might be smelling like stale parliament, sweat and Opium perfume but it is her style so...
Hope she pulls thru this time.
I also notice that her sober companion is always with her. Good!
Hope it lasts.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She needs some lotion!  Her skin always looks dry and blotchy.


----------



## boxermom

I too wish her well but can't help but shudder at the thought of constantly wearing booties even in hot weather, and how awful they must smell. I guess that's only a drop in the bucket compared to her other fashion and grooming issues, but smelly feet and shoes is one of my pet peeves.


----------



## buzzytoes

TMZ is reporting Dina Lohan was arrested last night for DUI in NY with a blood alcohol over twice the legal limit. Guess it's a good thing Lindsay is in LA.


----------



## saira1214

^^Oh geez.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Goodness. She has such amazing influences around her doesn't she?


----------



## ShoreGrl

What in the hell is wrong with the space above Lindsay's top lip in the second picture??


----------



## Encore Hermes

Mug shot






Lindsay Lohan's 50-year-old mother was pulled over on the Northern State Parkway by New York State Police around 11 pm Thursday night ... after she was allegedly going 77mph in a 55 in her white BMW. 

During the stop, cops say she appeared intoxicated -- and tested her blood alcohol level, which registered at .20 -- more than twice the legal limit of .08. 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2en9JtBWH


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her younger kids must be so proud.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Her younger kids must be so proud.



You know what?
Alcoholism is a disease. So shaming people does not work, whatsoever.
I take you have no addicts in your life?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Pitiful..... But, not surprised


----------



## ShoreGrl

limom said:


> You know what?
> Alcoholism is a disease. So shaming people does not work, whatsoever.
> I take you have no addicts in your life?



Alcoholism is a disease, drunk driving is not.


----------



## legaldiva

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Why does she look so unkempt and dirty? Granted it's a little better than how she used to look (only a little) but she still looks filthy, like she smells. She also always manages to look trashy.


 
This is such a bad stereotype, but I blame it on her being a cigarette smoker.


----------



## limom

ShoreGrl said:


> Alcoholism is a disease, drunk driving is not.



Absolutely. Drunk driving is a choice. She will be punished as she got busted on the Parkway. 
Thankfully, she did not hurt anyone.
TMZ got the scoop quick once again.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> You know what?
> Alcoholism is a disease. So shaming people does not work, whatsoever.
> I take you have no addicts in your life?



I am referring to her drunk driving. And no I don't but that's irrelevant here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

limom said:


> Absolutely. Drunk driving is a choice. She will be punished as she got busted on the Parkway.
> Thankfully, she did not hurt anyone.
> TMZ got the scoop quick once again.



I don't know, I think either she doesn't care or thinks she looks hot.


----------



## limom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I am referring to her drunk driving. And no I don't but that's irrelevant here.



You are lucky then.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm not saying that this is the case in this particular situation -- in fact, based on what we know about this family, it's highly doubtful -- but I think its ridiculous that everytime someone is arrested for drunk driving that they're pegged an alcoholic.  Not every person who gets a DUI is an alcoholic. If someone goes to a wedding, has a few drinks and then makes the stupid decision to drive home and gets arrested, does that mean they're an alcoholic?  Even if it's the first time they've drank in weeks/months?  Yet, we constantly read these stories about celebrities being arrested for drunk driving, and people start screaming "rehab!" 

(and again -- I'm not saying this applies to Dina Lohan, it's just something I've observed way too much)


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> I'm not saying that this is the case in this particular situation -- in fact, based on what we know about this family, it's highly doubtful -- but I think its ridiculous that everytime someone is arrested for drunk driving that they're pegged an alcoholic.  Not every person who gets a DUI is an alcoholic. If someone goes to a wedding, has a few drinks and then makes the stupid decision to drive home and gets arrested, does that mean they're an alcoholic?  Even if it's the first time they've drank in weeks/months?  Yet, we constantly read these stories about celebrities being arrested for drunk driving, and people start screaming "rehab!"
> 
> (and again -- I'm not saying this applies to Dina Lohan, it's just something I've observed way too much)



That's true they can just be drunk!
Dina however is a certified alcoholic, imo.


----------



## emcosmo1639

limom said:


> That's true they can just be drunk!
> Dina however is a certified alcoholic, imo.



Whether she's an alcoholic or not, there is simply no excuse for drinking and driving!!


----------



## limom

emcosmo1639 said:


> Whether she's an alcoholic or not, there is simply no excuse for drinking and driving!!



That is for sure.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://instagram.com/p/eLQXTyJc5y/

Lindsay & Kirsten Dunst


----------



## ByeKitty

Haha cute... They were both cute kids.


----------



## ByeKitty

Encore Hermes said:


> Mug shot
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/09/13/0913-dina-lohan-3.jpg
> 
> Lindsay Lohan's 50-year-old mother was pulled over on the Northern State Parkway by New York State Police around 11 pm Thursday night ... after she was allegedly going 77mph in a 55 in her white BMW.
> 
> During the stop, cops say she appeared intoxicated -- and tested her blood alcohol level, which registered at .20 -- more than twice the legal limit of .08.
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2en9JtBWH



Oh Dina... 
Now this is just great.. Lindsay is (reportedly) trying to live a sober life, and her mother is way off track. Can't be motivating for Lindsay, right? I wish Dina would take this whole life-on-track thing seriously, although I'm sure she too has a problem and likely has trouble controlling this.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Not sure why I was chastized for merely calling her out on her drunk driving, I have no clue whether she is or not an alcoholic. If she is that's not what I mentioned, I merely mentioned her DUI.


----------



## Midge S

.


----------



## pursegrl12

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Not sure why I was chastized for merely calling her out on her drunk driving, I have no clue whether she is or not an alcoholic. If she is that's not what I mentioned, I merely mentioned her DUI.



I agree. First, she's a loser for drinking and driving and second, she's not getting any sympathy from me for being a drunk. Cry me a river.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Sober Lindsay Lohan puts down the booze and picks up a man as she's linked with ex NFL player Matt Nordgren *

Life is just getting better and better for newly sober starlet Lindsay Lohan.

According to a report by the New York Post's Page Six, the reformed actress is currently cosying up to a former NFL hunk.

Lindsay is being linked to handsome ex Philadelphia Eagles quarterback Matt Nordgren.

While her mother Dina is making headlines after being arrested for drink driving this week, Lindsay is reaping the benefits of a sober lifestyle.
She has been friends with Matt, 30, for several years after meeting in LA in 2007 and he has supported her through her tough times.
But now friendship has turned to romance, say his friends.

When asked by Page Six if the pair were an item, he remained discreet. 
He said: 'Weve hung out. But I have been a friend trying to support her for many years now.'

Adding on a different occasion: 'Shes completely sober for months now. Shes in a great place, shes thinking clear and working hard and meeting with all the right people.'

Nordgren played one season for the Philadelphia Eagles after being a backup quarterback for the University of Texas.

Two years ago he appeared in the now defunct Bravo show Most Eligible Dallas.
Hes also been linked to *Vienna Giardi of The Bachelorette and The Hills star Audrina Patridge.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shes-linked-ex-NFL-player-Matt-Nordgren.html


----------



## NY_Mami

Lindsay Lohan used to be on the stories and do kid commercials.... She would have Emma Stone's career if she aint get hooked on them drugs and alcohol... and would have been professional...


----------



## keychain

NY_Mami said:


> Lindsay Lohan used to be on the stories and do kid commercials.... She would have Emma Stone's career if she aint get hooked on them drugs and alcohol... and would have been professional...



She had a career better than Emma Stone's.


----------



## NY_Mami

keychain said:


> She had a career better than Emma Stone's.


 
Nah Emma Stone surpassed hers...


----------



## Sasha2012

When the Lohan family gathers its usually due to a Lindsay related crisis but on Friday the actress was simply offering support to her mother.

Dina Lohan was arrested for DWI (driving while intoxicated) on the Northern State Parkway in Oyster Bay on Thursday night and Lindsay, 27, who was released from rehab earlier this summer, rushed to Dinas nearby Long Island home today to comfort her mother.

However, Lindsay could have done with some support herself, the Mean Girls actress arrived at the house wearing a low-side tank top with no bra and flashing a large amount of side boob.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-drunk-driving-arrest.html#ixzz2ev7JYPoN


----------



## lanasyogamama

????????????????????

What are those tight things?

Why won't someone in her inner circle tell her about bras?


----------



## buzzytoes

Um how did her boobs not fall out of that shirt? I just don't understand how it is comfortable to go without a bra when your boobs are that big.


----------



## GoGlam

Her boobs are down to her belly button


----------



## AEGIS

that whole family is a mess
idk if i see true recovery for Lindsey unfortunately


----------



## AEGIS

tangowithme said:


> Lindsay has that grungy look about her that I can't quite put my finger on. I'm sure she bathes, but she simply appears unkempt (not as much as before rehab, only minor improvement, however). Her clothes could use a good pressing, and she needs a more flattering haircut. Brush those fingernails!





vanessa hudgens has this look when she's being grungy


----------



## boxermom

After having 2 children, my boobs weren't as saggy as Lindsay's when I was 30. She needs help, in more ways than one.

Seeing Dina in the news makes me eternally grateful for my own mother, may she rest in peace.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/lindsay-lohan-steps-out-after-mom-dinas-birthday-party/

Lindsay Lohan is all smiles while starting her day off with some shopping at Kiki De Montparnasse on Monday morning (September 15) in New York City.

The night before, the 27-year-old actress was seen attending her mom Dina Lohans birthday party alongside some of her other family members.

Family friend Jill Zarin from the Real Housewives of New York City was in attendance and posted a photo with Lindsay and Dina on her Instagram page.

Happy birthday my friend..you have the most beautiful family @lindsaylohan thank you for including us, she captioned the photo.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> When the Lohan family gathers its usually due to a Lindsay related crisis but on Friday the actress was simply offering support to her mother.
> 
> Dina Lohan was arrested for DWI (driving while intoxicated) on the Northern State Parkway in Oyster Bay on Thursday night and Lindsay, 27, who was released from rehab earlier this summer, rushed to Dinas nearby Long Island home today to comfort her mother.
> 
> However, Lindsay could have done with some support herself, the Mean Girls actress arrived at the house wearing a low-side tank top with no bra and flashing a large amount of side boob.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-drunk-driving-arrest.html#ixzz2ev7JYPoN


 

Yuck..


----------



## thomasj93

well she did went shopping for underwear!


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/16/lindsay-lohan-steps-out-after-mom-dinas-birthday-party/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is all smiles while starting her day off with some shopping at Kiki De Montparnasse on Monday morning (September 15) in New York City.
> 
> The night before, the 27-year-old actress was seen attending her mom Dina Lohans birthday party alongside some of her other family members.
> 
> Family friend Jill Zarin from the Real Housewives of New York City was in attendance and posted a photo with Lindsay and Dina on her Instagram page.
> 
> Happy birthday my friend..you have the most beautiful family @lindsaylohan thank you for including us, she captioned the photo.


  That is one _stupid _outfit.


----------



## Citruspeel

Midge S said:


> That is one _stupid _outfit.



Holy crap. I didn't realize those are boots. Yeah _way[\i] stupid_


----------



## saira1214

Citruspeel said:


> Holy crap. I didn't realize those are boots. Yeah _way[\i] stupid_


_
I don't think those are boots. I think she has some type of leg warmer on over her jeans. Weird._


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait Jill Zarin is a family friend? Since when?!


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes been working hard to stay sober since leaving rehab in July.

But it seems that Lindsay Lohan still needs help remaining focused on staying dry, as she was seen stepping out with her sober coach Doug Caine in New York on Tuesday.

The 27-year-old actress and her companion appeared to be deep in conversation as they enjoyed a stroll together around SoHo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tball-player-Matt-Nordgren.html#ixzz2fGAm7OCf


----------



## pursegrl12

i'm going to go out on a limb and say that her staying sober is going to stick this time....she looks healthy and happy. i'm rooting for her.


----------



## knics33

Definitely a good thing to continue hanging with and talking to her sober coach. I'm rooting for her... Mean Girls Lindsay is gone, but I really hope she stay sober and healthy. Then maybe one day she can invest in bras, quit smoking, take a shower, and stop with the plastic surgery. Doubt it, but maybe she will surprise us.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/18/lindsay-lohan-i-always-notice-my-supporters/

Lindsay Lohan walks around the SoHo neighborhood while out and about on Wednesday afternoon (September 18) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was seen holding a beverage from the One Lucky Duck raw food store located in the Gramercy neighborhood.

Lindsay recently responded to a tweet from a fan who said that she was trying to get a response from her favorite star for years.

I always notice my supporters! Lindsay responded to the fan. Bet that made her day!


----------



## Sasha2012

They are rumoured to have started dating earlier this month at New York Fashion Week.

And it's already clear that Lindsay Lohan and her new beau Matt Nordgren have more than a few things in common - including a penchant for showing off their hard-earned gym bodies.

The attractive pair were serendipitously spotted in separate cities displaying their toned midriffs on Friday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-midriffs-separate-outings.html#ixzz2faPWHuTj


----------



## pukasonqo

Sorry but nothing hard about lilo's body...on the other hand, fingers xssed it all works out for her this time and her new guy keeps her in the straight and narrow.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

pukasonqo said:


> Sorry but nothing hard about lilo's body...on the other hand, fingers xssed it all works out for her this time and her new guy keeps her in the straight and narrow.




As long as she's on Oprah's payroll, she'll behave.
The true test is when the enabling stops.


----------



## Swanky

Such an odd pair, if it's true.  Do y'all remember him?


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Such an odd pair, if it's true.  Do y'all remember him?



I agree.  He was also linked to Taylor, formerly of RHoBH.  I think he's just looking for media exposure and will take it anywhere he can get it


----------



## Swanky

I think so too.  He tried so hard to be lusted after by Dallas women, I doubt he date here anymore after that spectacle he put on the show, stringing them all along and trying to line them up 2-3 deep for dinner.  Stupid.


----------



## GoGlam

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think so too.  He tried so hard to be lusted after by Dallas women, I doubt he date here anymore after that spectacle he put on the show, stringing them all along and trying to line them up 2-3 deep for dinner.  Stupid.



Yep, him talking about his dating tactics got really old for me


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/24/lindsay-lohan-mom-dina-pleads-not-guilty-to-drunk-driving/

Lindsay Lohan rocks plaid while taking a solo stroll on Tuesday (September 24) in New York Citys SoHo district.

On the same day, the 27-year-old actress mom Dina was dressed up while making a court appearance in the Big Apple, where she pleaded not guilty for driving under the influence.

Dina Lonan is painfully mindful of the gravity of her arrest for driving while intoxicated, defense attorney Mark Heller shared (via CBS News) outside the courtroom. I am confident that the district attorneys office and the judicial system will temper justice with mercy. 

Also pictured: Lindsay sporting a black cap while walking on Thursday (September 19) in New York City.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay at NYC premiere of Madonna's new short Secret Project Revolution.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...owing-premiere-Secret-Project-Revolution.html


----------



## SpeedyJC

saira1214 said:


> I don't think those are boots. I think she has some type of leg warmer on over her jeans. Weird.


 
Those are actually just a pair of jeans that are mostly leather. Those jeans are about 900 bucks. The brand is R13.


----------



## MJDaisy

blah so over Lilo.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/25/lindsay-lohan-praises-styles-of-favorite-90s-tv-characters/

Lindsay Lohan wears a striped shirt while grabbing lunch on Wednesday afternoon (September 25) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress posted a piece on her blog that day in which she remembered the style of her favorite 90s TV characters.

&#8220;Style icons in their own right, some of our favorite 90&#8242;s TV stars have gone unnoticed decades without the proper fashion recognition. Flash forward to present day, we&#8217;re experiencing a bit of a nineties revival with today&#8217;s trends, which make these ladies the perfect inspiration,&#8221; Lindsay and her team wrote. &#8220;From Kelly Bundy and Brenda Walsh to Kelly Kapowski and Denise Huxtable, they all carry an easy, effortless cool. Can&#8217;t forget Clarissa Darling&#8211;an undercover fashion hero after our own hearts.


----------



## Bentley1

How many times is she going to wear those fugly jeans within a week.


----------



## MJDaisy

her birkin looks scuffed in the corners. i can only think of the gross things that bag has seen.


----------



## boxermom

I don't like the plumped lips look on her. Agree about the jeans and the leather--change your clothes, Lindsay!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/25/lindsay-lohan-praises-styles-of-favorite-90s-tv-characters/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan wears a striped shirt while grabbing lunch on Wednesday afternoon (September 25) in New York City.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress posted a piece on her blog that day in which she remembered the style of her favorite 90s TV characters.
> 
> Style icons in their own right, some of our favorite 90&#8242;s TV stars have gone unnoticed decades without the proper fashion recognition. Flash forward to present day, were experiencing a bit of a nineties revival with todays trends, which make these ladies the perfect inspiration, Lindsay and her team wrote. From Kelly Bundy and Brenda Walsh to Kelly Kapowski and Denise Huxtable, they all carry an easy, effortless cool. Cant forget Clarissa Darlingan undercover fashion hero after our own hearts.


 
Its time to change the pants.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan *

*Oprah Scared the Crap Out of Her*

Exclusive





*Lindsay  Lohan* will get to keep her huge paycheck from *Oprah  Winfrey *... but only after an intense showdown between O and LiLo  ... TMZ has learned.

We've confirmed ... Lindsay was a disaster at the  beginning of the project -- at times just being a no-show -- which doesn't work  in Oprah's world.  We're told Oprah went to Dina's house on Long Island for  a showdown with Lindsay.  She told Lindsay either clean up her act or the  project is over and Lindsay would not get her $2 million paycheck.

Our  sources say Lindsay had a bunch of excuses ... she was spending time trying to  find an apartment in NYC, she had other projects she was trying to finish, there  were "miscommunications" between her people and the folks at OWN, yada  yada.

Oprah made the ultimatum clear and Lindsay got the  message.

We're told Lindsay is now cooperating and things have been  running okay for nearly a month, but Oprah is still watching Lindsay like a  hawk.

Be careful Lindsay.  It's gonna be hard to score 2 mil with  "Canyons 2."



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2g0Ubg7GM


----------



## iluvmybags

she looks like Heather Graham in this pic -- and how old is Heather?  Oh yea, 40+!


----------



## myown

what kind of deal do they have?


----------



## iluvmybags

myown said:


> what kind of deal do they have?


 who are you talking about? Oprah?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Lindsay Lohan *
> 
> *Oprah Scared the Crap Out of Her*
> 
> Exclusive
> ll-media.tmz.com/2013/09/25/0925-oprah-lindsay-lohan-tmz-3.jpg
> *Lindsay Lohan* will get to keep her huge paycheck from *Oprah Winfrey *... but only after an intense showdown between O and LiLo ... TMZ has learned.
> 
> We've confirmed ... Lindsay was a disaster at the beginning of the project -- at times just being a no-show -- which doesn't work in Oprah's world. We're told Oprah went to Dina's house on Long Island for a showdown with Lindsay. She told Lindsay either clean up her act or the project is over and Lindsay would not get her $2 million paycheck.
> 
> Our sources say Lindsay had a bunch of excuses ... she was spending time trying to find an apartment in NYC, she had other projects she was trying to finish, there were "miscommunications" between her people and the folks at OWN, yada yada.
> 
> Oprah made the ultimatum clear and Lindsay got the message.
> 
> We're told Lindsay is now cooperating and things have been running okay for nearly a month, but Oprah is still watching Lindsay like a hawk.
> 
> Be careful Lindsay. It's gonna be hard to score 2 mil with "Canyons 2."
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2g0Ubg7GM


 
I really hope Lindsay has been behaving herself because she truly wants to change and not because Oprah is holding a two million dollar check over her head.  However given Lindsay's past I hate to say it but I wouldnt be surprised if more trouble follows once this Oprah gig is done with. I hope not.


----------



## boxermom

iluvmybags said:


> she looks like Heather Graham in this pic -- and how old is Heather?  Oh yea, 40+!



Lindsay is the oldest looking 27 year old I've ever seen.

From the story about the Oprah project, it sounds like her work ethic hasn't improved.


----------



## Nathalya

she needs to burn those leather jeans


----------



## myown

iluvmybags said:


> who are you talking about? Oprah?



yes


----------



## Swanky

I'm not going to lie.  I had hope that she'd stay sober this time around, I really did.

I no longer believe that, I was mistaken.  She's scared the O $$ won't come, not scared that she's falling back off the wagon.


----------



## mockinglee

iluvmybags said:


> she looks like Heather Graham in this pic -- and how old is Heather?  Oh yea, 40+!



I feel like that's somehow an insult to Heather Graham!  Heather looks FAR better than Lindsay.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

SpeedyJC said:


> I really hope Lindsay has been behaving herself because she truly wants to change and not because Oprah is holding a two million dollar check over her head.  However given Lindsay's past I hate to say it but I wouldnt be surprised if more trouble follows once this Oprah gig is done with. I hope not.



She didn't show up?! How unprofessional.


----------



## chantal1922

boxermom said:


> Lindsay is the oldest looking 27 year old I've ever seen.
> 
> From the story about the Oprah project, it sounds like her work ethic hasn't improved.



It's hard to believe Lindsay is two years younger than me.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/09/27/lindsay-lohan-ew-sketch-with-jimmy-fallon-watch-now/

Lindsay Lohan makes a hilariousappearance on Late Night with Jimmy Fallon while joining host Jimmy Fallon for his Ew sketch on Thursday (September 25).

Did you see the new Miley Cyrus video? We should do some twerking, Jimmy says in the sketch as his character Sara.

Ew, Lindsay replies. No. Twerking is so 2-0-1-3. Nowadays is all about scrumping! They then have a scrump off. So funny!


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan's Parents* Persona Non Grata                                                                  *on OWN Show*

                       Exclusive




*Lindsay Lohan*'s  OWN reality show producers want nothing to do with her parents, and TMZ  has learned ... an executive decision was made to ban them from the  show.

*Michael* and *Dina Lohan*  will NOT film a single scene for the upcoming series.  No one will even  refer to DiLo's DWI arrest earlier this month -- according to production  sources.

We're told producers were struggling a few weeks back  with the show's direction ... and after intense debate decided to not  include the "Lohan family circus."

We're told cameras did capture  Michael and Lindsay together on 3 days -- but it's unclear whether that  footage will make the final cut ... and there won't be any further  shooting with daddy dearest.

Our sources say the show will stick  to its original focus -- Lindsay's "comeback and recovery" ... which is  what she agreed to from the get go.

Thank you O ...  for keeping Michael and Dina off our TVs.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2gO5QyeHa


----------



## Swanky

Mmmmhmmm, nothing good happens this late for someone trying to live a sober life, especially so early in their sobriety.


*Lindsay Lohan 'out till 1am' with troubled pal Vikram Chatwal... at hotel where she was arrested for alleged hit and run last year*

She is doing her best to get her life back on track but it seems Lindsay Lohan may be rubbing shoulders with the wrong crowd.
The actress was spotted out with pal Vikram Chatwal, who was arrested on drug charges earlier this year, in the early hours of Wednesday morning.
According to TMZ Lindsay arrived at The Dream hotel in New York, which Vikram owns, at 1am.




Hanging out with a bad crowd?: Lindsay Lohan and troubled pal Vikram Chatwal were seen arriving at his New York hotel The Dream at 1am on Wednesday, where she was arrested last year for an alleged hit and run
The spot doesn't exactly bring up happy memories for the 27-year-old, who was arrested there last year for a hit and run after allegedly striking a pedestrian while in her car and then fleeing the scene.
Lindsay was dressed casually for her late night outing in an all-black ensemble of leather jacket, studded ankle boots and skinny jeans.
The website claims that the two pals are both trying to help each other stay sober.
Lindsay completed 90 days of court-ordered rehab which stemmed from charges of her lying to police on July 30.

Back in April, 41-year-old Vikram was arrested boarding a Fort Lauderdale airplane carrying cocaine, opiates, sedatives, Xanax, muscle relaxants, ketamine, and weed.
TMZ reported in August that he originally pleaded not guilty to the drug charges, but then cut a deal with prosecutors and was sentenced to 12 months of in-patient rehab.
He is expected to spend the court-ordered term at the Silver Hill Hospital in Connecticut.
Lindsay's comeback has so far been going well and the former child star will be launching a reality show on Oprah Winfrey's OWN network next year.


But Oprah recently confessed to Access Hollywood's Shaun Robinson that she had to confront the fallen starlet face to face to make sure she was serious about doing a show.
'There was a lot of chaos going on,' Oprah explained. 'So I went to have a conversation, a real conversation about that, to say to her, "Do you want to do it? Because if you don&#8217;t want to do it, that&#8217;s OK. We could just end it. We don&#8217;t have to do it."'
After the network chief put the tough question to the troubled star, she stepped up to the plate. 'She said she wants to do it,' said Oprah. 'So let&#8217;s get to it. So I had that conversation. I went to her house just to say, "What are you doing? Let&#8217;s get real here."'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...roubled-pal-Vikram-Chatwal.html#ixzz2gcymCJZG


----------



## tangowithme

I advise Lindsay strongly against peeing in Oprah's Wheaties.


----------



## ChanelMommy

tangowithme said:


> I advise Lindsay strongly against peeing in Oprah's Wheaties.


----------



## chinableu

tangowithme said:


> I advise Lindsay strongly against peeing in Oprah's Wheaties.



I truly believe that she suffers from a severe borderline personality disorder and  borderline personalities aren't capable of thinking about anyone but themselves.


----------



## Swanky

I think she suffers from not hitting rock bottom yet, thus not being the one that really wants her sober.


----------



## limom

tangowithme said:


> I advise Lindsay strongly against peeing in Oprah's Wheaties.



 
For sure, she is no match for O.
Lindsay is so freakin' immature.
How can one be so kind toward others yet completely oblivious toward herself?
I think just like Swanky said that she is way, way too far from Rock bottom.
As far as personality disorder, nope.
She is just a selfish bish who doesn't realize that she could actually die from "partying".


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay hasnt ever hit bottom and that is the problem like Swanky said. Sometimes I think the court sending her to posh rehab facilitiies over and over again only hurts her. I think it only feeds her feelings of entitlement and feelings of being special. She just doesnt seem to take it seriously; proof being the photo of herself packing all her fashion looks for rehab. Just another court ordered vacation to her and that is why she gets back in trouble everytime she is let out. 

I am hoping this time is differernt however something tells me once the Oprah gig is done filming and the cameras go the sober coach is going to go to.


----------



## boxermom

Sadly, it does appear it's just a matter of time before she relapses. You have to be really strict with yourself in early sobriety and not mess with what rehab supposedly taught you. There are no shortcuts.


----------



## Deco

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she suffers from not hitting rock bottom yet, thus not being the one that really wants her sober.


 Yes.  She'll never get better unless she has a reason to.  Even I don't see how she has a reason to.  She's gotten away with everything so far, and continues to.  What incentive does she have to change?  When it comes to substance abuse, your incentive has to be far more powerful and tenatious than the substance's grips.  I don't see where that incentive would come from when maintaining the status quo is not only easier, but full of rewards.


----------



## knics33

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think she suffers from not hitting rock bottom yet, thus not being the one that really wants her sober.



Completely agree. 

It doesn't help that her parents are enabling idiots and her maturity level is that of a 16 year old. If she still has a sponsor, sober living coach, etc. they surely are blatantly telling her that she is messing up. You can't be out till 1 AM at clubs when you are a (somewhat) newly sober alcoholic. PERIOD. Just in some of the recent pics the guy she posed with has a drink in his hand. She is not ready to completely, 100% get serious with sobriety and dedicate her life to it IMO.


----------



## tangowithme

boxermom said:


> Sadly, it does appear it's just a matter of time before she relapses. You have to be really strict with yourself in early sobriety and not mess with what rehab supposedly taught you. There are no shortcuts.



It's the hardest thing she'll ever have to do. Traveling in particular circles will only make it so much more difficult. 

I may be wrong, but it appears she's kept essentially the same lifestyle, minus drugs/alcohol.


----------



## Sasha2012

One month ago her mother was arrested for an alleged driving offence - something former jailbird Lindsay Lohan will no doubt be sensitive to.

Which might explain why the pair had a family day out in New York City, last weekend.

Joined by Lindsay's sister Ali, the trio enjoyed some retail therapy in the city's trendy West Village - which remains one of Manhattan's more exclusive neighborhoods.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mbarrassing-driving-arrest.html#ixzz2h4az9oK2


----------



## pukasonqo

Now we know where her (lack of) fashion sense comes from! Is trash and trashier with those two.


----------



## tangowithme

The awful thing about addiction is that it creeps up on you, ever so slowly. I'm talking about alcohol, because I have no experience with drugs, only first-hand experience with alcohol.

You think "I can quit anytime I want to.". Famous last words. 

I was able to hide behind the facade of a successful woman for years, drank only alone, never weaved around in public. This only prolonged the agony of my denial. I lied to myself, although deep down I "knew". Until I hit the wall in form of my doctor who told me flat-out that she suspected my sky-high blood pressure was due to alcoholism. It was at that moment, my very own rock bottom, that I was able to say yes, I am an alcoholic and I need help, I'm willing to do whatever is necessary. On the one hand, it was awful, it was like being a snail without its little protective shell to retreat to - on the other hand it was a moment of liberation, of saying the words and meaning them. 

There is no way any of us can know what Lindsay's point of no return is, or if she has indeed reached rock bottom yet (which I doubt). I believe mother and daughter share the problem of addiction. 

To have a "sober coach"... my God, I would have crawled on all fours to have one by my side. Most of us who have faced this battle have not had this luxury. We went to AA or another group, shed toxic friendships, tried to get a grip on life and made amends, relapsed, got up and tried again and again. 

Only to illustrate: When I was in detox at the hospital, there were fellow patients who had been there more than a dozen times. I was a babe in the woods, first time around. Some of them were so young and in the process of ruining their futures, some were in their forties or fifties, so desperate they pleaded to be able to stay another week for lack of a place to stay, some were recently released from prison and fell right back into the three-bottle a day vodka morass, and attempted to terrorize their fellow patients. 

Addiction is the most terrifying place anyone would want to be. It takes more than detox, rehab, shedding false friends to reach sobriety. I'm still on the way, a painful way.

Best wishes for Lindsay.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/08/lindsay-lohan-citibikes-with-mom-dina-in-new-york-city/

Lindsay Lohan and her mom Dina ride bikes side by side as they take to the streets of the Meatpacking district on Tuesday (October 8) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress and her mom took advantage of the CitiBike program, which allows New Yorkers to rent bikes and return them at a later time!

In case you missed it, check out Lindsay in a hilarious sketch alongside Jimmy Fallon titled Ew on his show Late Night with Jimmy Fallon! In the comedy sketch, Lindsay and Jimmy dis twerking and are all about scrumping!


----------



## chinableu

I thought Dina was Heather Locklear.  LOL


----------



## pukasonqo

Heather locklear won't like that at all!!


----------



## iluvmybags

> *No hard feelings: Lindsay Lohan makes up with assistant who told police she caused the crash that led to her rehab stay *
> It looked like they would never speak again after he told police she had caused a car crash.
> But Lindsay Lohan seems to have mended her relationship with former assistant Gavin Doyle, as the dynamic duo were spotted out and about in New York on Friday night.
> It comes just a year after he revealed to officers the Mean Girls star had been in the driving seat when her Porsche crashed into the back of a truck in Los Angeles.
> It looked like all had been forgiven as the high-spirited pair embarked on a journey together in the Big Apple.
> Pictures on TMZ revealed Gavin was flanked by Lindsay and another male friend as the trio left  trendy restaurant Lure.
> In March she accepted a plea deal in the misdemeanour car crash case that included 90 days in a rehabilitation facility.
> The 27-year-old pleaded no contest to reckless driving, lying to police and obstructing officers who were investigating the accident involving the actress in June.
> She was sentenced to 90 days in rehab, 30 days of community labour and 18 months of psychological therapy.
> The Liz & Dick star was on probation when her sports car crashed on Pacific Coast Highway while on her way to a film shoot.
> The deal followed over two hours of talks behind closed doors in the judge's chambers between her legal team and prosecutors.
> Lindsay was spotted apartment-hunting less than a week after completing the 90-day rehab stint in August.
> She quickly found an apartment to her liking, as movers were seen moving furniture in her new pad on Mercer Street in Soho on Wednesday.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...visits-friends-Los-Angeles.html#ixzz2hZCTLAtY 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## iluvmybags

LINDSAY LOHAN
REUNITES WITH EX-ASSISTANT
Who Ratted Her Out to Cops







Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/12/lindsay-lohan-assistant-gavin-reunion-photo/#ixzz2hZD67yNA 
Visit Fishwrapper: http://www.fishwrapper.com


----------



## limom

chinableu said:


> I thought Dina was Heather Locklear.  LOL



They do resemble each other's in many, many ways....
Lindsay going back with her mom and her old crew....
Not a good sign....
While I get that she wants to help her mom....
L is not strong enough to hang around addicts....
Where is the sober companion?????
Oprah will fire her azz in a New York minute and rightly so.
Although, since OWN abandoned the idea of being a positive network, Lindsay might just provide the type of entertainment the network needs to stay out of the RED.
Lindsay looks healthier outwardly only.


----------



## Sasha2012

What is it with Lindsay Lohan's love of leather?

For the past few months she has found ways to work the material into her wardrobe, and Wednesday was no exception as she sat front row at the Marco Marco fashion in LA wearing a black leather jacket with matching black boots.

She was in good spirits as she later tweeted, 'Hanging backstage w @MARCOSQUARED ... they were so good!' along with a photo of her with some of the models.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rag-queens-LA-fashion-show.html#ixzz2i1G2wIML


----------



## SpeedyJC

This doesnt look good. 



> *( TMZ)*Lindsay Lohan may have been reaching in the wrong direction last night because it looks like her hand was going straight for a wine bottle. ​
> The pic was taken at a Hollywood Hills home where Lindsay was hanging out before attempting to catch a red eye back to NY. Lindsay got to the airport too late and missed her flight. ​
> There are no photos of Lindsay actually clutching the bottle or drinking but the evidence is ominous. ​
> TMZ has learned Lindsay sent her sober coach packing. The coach had stayed with LL in NY after she left rehab, but has now returned to Cali full-time. We're told LL told him she can do it on her own now. ​
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2013/10/23/lindsay-lohan-wine-bottle-photo-sober-coach/5/#c7842602#ixzz2iYnBHxsN ​


----------



## knics33

Even if she wasn't drinking and is sober, the fact that she would surround herself with people who are and an open wine bottle this early into sobriety shows she is not taking sobriety seriously. She has not hit rock bottom IMO and either doesn't understand how addiction works or is still in denial with what it means to be an addict. Probably the later. JMO.


----------



## Sasha2012

year-old actress, who is reportedly a big fan of collagen injections, was seen exiting the Beauty Park Spa in Malibu, which is famed for its botox and facial fillers, alongside LA socialite Courtenay Semel.

While it is not clear exactly the reason for Lindsay's visit, the actress has previously been the subject of trout pout stories thanks to her over-plump lips.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...linic-causing-concern-cosmetic-procedure.html


----------



## SpeedyJC

From the New York Daily News.



> *Lindsay Lohan hits some tough notes in a long night with pals at East Village karaoke club*​
> *Lindsay Lohans karaoke night sounded kinda like the same old song.*
> Wheres Oprah when you need her? *Lindsay Lohan* may need Os guidance once again  the recently rehabbed actress has become a regular at a downtown dive, partying into the wee hours with drunken pals.​
> Last Monday, *LiLo* hit Sing Sing Karaoke bar with a gaggle of girlfriends on Avenue A in the East Village, where she proceeded to start a verbal fight and refused to leave at closing, planting herself at the bar until almost 6 a.m., multiple sources tell Confident.
> 
> Hanging with a male model type with a blond bob and a handful of gal pals, including one named *Rush*, the group (not LiLo herself) ordered a bottle of Jameson that they quickly polished off. Lohan was overheard saying she hadnt had a drink.
> 
> Lindsay was chain-smoking, our tipster says. She walked in sober and she left looking tired.​
> 
> The night took a turn for the worse when a customer overheard LiLo get into a disturbance with a staffer, as she begged to keep the bar open past closing and was acting insanely belligerent.When asked to leave, Lohan called the cops, claiming staffers had locked her in the private karaoke room. The NYPD showed up, but no one bothered to file a report.
> 
> When Lohan and the group finally left, staffers found their private karaoke room littered with trash and empty bottles. Lohan, scared that news of her late-night antics would leak, had two pals return the next day to smooth things over with Sing Sing staff. One employee confirmed that Lohan, now living in SoHo, has become a regular at the joint.
> 
> Noticeably absent was LiLos sobriety coach, *Doug Caine*. Caine may have moved on from the Liz and Dick star because his $1,800-a-day treatment usually goes for 28-day or 60-day cycles.​
> An acknowledged alcoholic, Lohan has a lot to lose if she falls off the wagon. Her reality show with Oprahs OWN network has been following her post-rehab recovery. She was paid a whopping $2 million to document her sobriety and O has publicly encouraged her to stay clean and seek help.Shes absolutely fine, Lohans father,* Michael*, tells Confidenti@l. Shes always great, shes up early every day and Im happy that shes sober.
> 
> Lohan adds a message for LiLos friends who were drinking around her: If they care about her, they wont drink in front of her.
> 
> 
> Following her big night, Lohan was in Los Angeles for a week of project meetings. She returned to New York Tuesday to hang out with her family.​
> Read more: http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...y-oke-karaoke-article-1.1493380#ixzz2iYochZ8j


----------



## ShoreGrl

I'm sorry, but who stays at a bar until 6am unless they're wasted?


----------



## iluvmybags

ShoreGrl said:


> I'm sorry, but who stays at a bar until 6am unless they're wasted?



Or High.


----------



## boxermom

Looks like our skepticism was right on. Sorry to hear it. She didn't do everything they told her in rehab. You have to change your friends and where you hang out if you want a chance at sobriety. Even then, it's hard enough. I wonder if she ever went to any AA or NA meetings.


----------



## iluvmybags

What are the chances this is all for drama for her reality show?  I wanna believe she's taking her sobriety seriously and is really trying to stay clean, but she makes it so difficult.  Could her relationship with Vikram be all for the cameras?  Could her late nights at the bar be a setup for a storyline on her TV Show for OWN?  I mean lets face is, there's nothing remotely interesting about Lindsay Lohan these days to attract viewers to a television show about her, so could all this drama be done on purpose for ratings?  Who's gonna watch, Lindsay Lohan goes apartment hunting or Lindsay Lohan goes shopping - again, when they can watch, Lindsay Lohan's sobriety at risk by hanging at the clubs til 6am, fires her sobriety coach and hangs around with a fellow addict!


----------



## Swanky

She never hit rock bottom. . .  this is a girl that will have to hit rock bottom and be either 1} scared straight or 2} dead.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan SUED Over PCH Car Crash*

                       Exclusive
*

**Lindsay Lohan* has more legal woes -- TMZ has learned she's just been sued over the accident where her Porsche rammed into an semi-truck.
You'll  recall, Lindsay was late for a Malibu shoot for the movie "Liz and  Dick" when she roared up Pacific Coast Highway in a black Porsche 911S  at speeds that exceeded 60 MPH.

As we first reported,* Lindsay lied to cops* and said she was a passenger in the car and tried to frame the person who was driving with her.  We also reported *cops discovered pills* in her purse and a water bottle that reeked of booze.   Witnesses also said there were pills scattered in the trunk.

The truck driver, James Johnson, claims he was injured and suffered great physical, mental and nervous pain.

He's suing for unspecified damages.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2ibN5MbV2


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/24/lindsay-lohan-home-sweet-home-in-nyc/

Lindsay Lohan bundles up as she heads out to run some errands on Thursday afternoon (October 24) in the Soho neighborhood of New York City.

The 27-year-old actress carried a hot cup of coffee with her and was escorted out to a waiting car.

HOME SWEET HOME #facetime #selfie, she recently tweeted. While Lindsay primarily lives in Los Angeles, she is originally from New York!

Earlier in the month, Lindsay was spotted out riding a Citibike with her mom Dina as they took to the streets of the Meatpacking district.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow she looks pretty normal in these pictures!


----------



## boxermom

the late nights are leaving bags under her eyes. Does she ever go anyplace by herself?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/29/lindsay-lohan-nyc-dinner-with-younger-brother-michael/

Lindsay Lohan keeps it chic while stepping out of her apartment with younger brother Michael and a friend for dinner on Monday (October 28) in New York City.

Last week, the 27-year-old actress rocked a plaid shirt while satisfying her coffee craving.

It was recently announced that Lindsay and boxer Floyd Mayweather Jr. will host a Halloween party at Foxwoods Resort and Casino in Mashantucket, Conn on Thursday (October 31), according to Mass Live.


----------



## iluvmybags

Interesting choice in handbags, considering that she's almost seen carrying one of the most current designs from "hot" designers (i.e., Celine, Chanel, Gucci, etc).  That MJ Blake has to be at least 7 years old if not older, and hasn't been in production for years.  Could she finally be smartening up and scaling back her over the top spending?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/10/30/lindsay-lohan-will-host-halloween-party-at-foxwoods/

Lindsay Lohan keeps a low profile with her hooded jacket while out and about in the Flatiron District on Wednesday (October 30) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress will be heading to Connecticut tomorrow night to host a special Halloween party at Foxwoods Casino!

So excited for this! Hosting a Halloween Party at Foxwoods Casino. Come show me your best costume, Lindsay tweeted.

Go to Foxwoods.com right now to get your tickets to the Night Full of Fright for just $30! We cant wait to see what Lindsay will dress up as!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay at the Night Of Fright party with Floyed Mayweather at the Fox Woods Casino.


----------



## buzzytoes

Can anyone ID those black boots?? I am kind of loving them.


----------



## Echoes

> Proving once more that she is one of the most unreliable stars in Hollywood, Lindsay Lohan has disgruntled her employers yet again.
> 
> The Mean Girls star was reportedly 90 minutes late for her hosting duties at a Halloween party at the Foxwoods Casino in Connecticut on Thursday night and now the organisers want a slice of her massive $50,000 pay cheque back.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Halloween-party-50K--casino-wants-refund.html


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/01/lindsay-lohan-channels-carrie-for-halloween-party/

Lindsay Lohan is bloody scary while dressing as famous character Carrie on Halloween (October 31) in a newly released pic on Twitter!

The 27-year-old actress hosted a Halloween Party with boxer Floyd Mayweather Jr. at Foxwoods casino in Connecticut.

too much fun last night in costume. my co-host floyd mayweather was freddy so we made a great pair. what did everyone dress up as? anyone else go scary? send me your halloween costumes w the hashtag #lilohalloween. ill pick out and post my faves. xo, Lindsay wrote on her website the following day.


----------



## Alex Spoils Me

I have to say she is looking better.


----------



## bobbyjean

The kid needs to hit bottom or she's going to be dead.


----------



## littlerock

Lilo's hair is so 1994. When is she going to switch it up and try something new?


----------



## boxermom

She showed up over 1.5 hrs late to this party that included a huge paycheck for her. Apparently that part of her personality will never change--being late and being disrespectful of other people who paid to attend. She wouldn't pose for pix or do autographs either, but I read that the guy (a boxer?) was very nice to the people attending and posed for pix and autographed stuff for people.


----------



## tangowithme

I think she's hanging with the wrong crowd all over again.


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

New York City. (November 17)


----------



## AEGIS

an addict hosting a party?
that's a great ideo


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/11/18...ay-lohan-eastbound-down-series-finale-guests/

Alexander Skarsgard and Lindsay Lohan guest star on the series finale episode of Eastbound & Down, which aired last night (November 17) on HBO.

While Lindsays appearance on the show was widely known, Alexs guest spot came as a surprise to viewers!

The duo played brother and sister, the children of Danny McBrides character, who is a washed up baseball player who returned to his hometown to teach phys ed at a middle school.

In the series finale, Alexander and Lindsay were featured as his children in a flash forward sequence that showed what happened in the future to the character and his family.


----------



## ChanelMommy

She has aged so much..


----------



## knics33

Her face . IDK - I have a feeling she is drinking again. Hopefully not, but those pics of her in NYC looks like a flashback to darker times. 

Sad to see where her career has ended up. She had _so _much potential. And now she is making a guest appearance on the season finale of Eastbound & Down. That's almost just as bad as her plastic surgery.


----------



## boxermom

She's either piling on the spray tanner or she is developing liver disease. No one looks good when they are that orangey-yellow.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan certainly knows how to court attention.

On Saturday, the actress turned to Instagram to remind fans that she can play the part of the bad girl. 

The 27-year-old starlet posted a topless photo of herself reclining on a bed while propped up with pillows.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ares-topless-photo-herself.html#ixzz2mHk3SUl8


----------



## kirsten

She looks so old.


----------



## MJDaisy

I just watched the LiLo THS on E!  so sad to watch so much potential flushed down the toilet in a one hour tv show.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her Instagram are so trashy, with the side boob and areola flashes.


----------



## Sasha2012

Actress Lindsay Lohan looked like she was back to her best when she stepped out in New York City on Wednesday. 

The healthy-looking star looked trendy in a navy shirt-dress which showed off her toned pins, an on-trend biker-style jacket, trilby hat and sky-high ankle boots. 

She wore cute ankle socks with the boots and she added a pop of colour with a red handbag which was so small, she was forced to juggle carrying a coffee, her phone and a bottle of water.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shirt-dress-platform-heels.html#ixzz2mcYUEoAV


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm wondering about the businessman with the studded bag in front of her...


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

Art Basel Miami at the Delano Beach Club in Miami Beach, Florida. (December 4)


----------



## Sasha2012

She is one of many celebrities currently in Miami for its design festival, Art Basel.

But Lindsay Lohan isnt simply there for the art.

The actress was making the most of the warm weather on Thursday after travelling to Florida from chilly New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-poolside-panther-swimsuit.html#ixzz2mfD81xB9


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is keen on reinventing her image.

And that means making a noticeable appearance at star-studded soirees.

Sure to be seen on Thursday, the 27-year-old actress wore a glittering gold dress to attend the Art Basel: Art Of Bullfighting event in Miami, Florida.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Art-Of-Bullfighting-event.html#ixzz2mj7xxmRB


----------



## saira1214

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan is keen on reinventing her image.
> 
> And that means making a noticeable appearance at star-studded soirees.
> 
> Sure to be seen on Thursday, the 27-year-old actress wore a glittering gold dress to attend the Art Basel: Art Of Bullfighting event in Miami, Florida.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Art-Of-Bullfighting-event.html#ixzz2mj7xxmRB



She actually looks quite nice in these photos.


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks older than Kim in that photo with her.


----------



## GoGlam

One breast is a good two inches lower than the other


----------



## Bag*Snob

Her face looks good in the last few pics.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She has the prettiest eyes....


----------



## Belle49

*(New information bolded)

Paris Hilton*'s little brother *Barron Hilton* was jumped this morning -- and beaten to a pulp -- and he claims *Lindsay Lohan* masterminded the attack, TMZ has learned. 

*We  know Lindsay's denying she ordered the hit -- in fact, she claims she  wasn't even on the scene at the time of the incident -- but now we have  video (above) that proves otherwise. It shows Barron (blonde hair, white  shirt) and his friends confronting LiLo right after the attack.*

Multiple  sources connected to the situation tell us ... Barron attended a party  last night at a Miami mansion where Lindsay has been staying while she's  in town for an art festival -- a party that lasted until well after the  sun came up.

We're told ... during the party, someone accused  Barron of talking smack about Lindsay -- and a short time later he was  attacked and beaten to a pulp. TMZ obtained a photo of the damage.

ll-media.tmz.com/2013/12/06/1205-hilton-injury-article-wm-tmz-3.jpg
We know ... 24-year-old Barron spoke with police following the incident. He claims Lohan orchestrated the beating. 

Barron  told cops Lindsay approached him at the party with a male friend and  began screaming, "'You talk sh*t about me to my boyfriend, this is what  you get."

As the guy proceeded to pummel Barron, Hilton claims Lindsay was laughing and egging him on.

Cops  were called to the scene and interviewed Barron. We're told Barron  doesn't know the identity of his attacker but is adamant Lindsay is the  person behind the attack. 

We spoke to *Michael Lohan* who insists Lindsay had nothing to do with the attack and had left the mansion BEFORE the fight went down. 

Michael claims there are several witnesses -- including security guards -- who will back up Lindsay's alibi. 

Michael  says Lindsay was adamant she didn't want to be around any trouble ...  i.e. drugs,  alcohol, violence ... and even had people removed from the  house before the fight ever went down.

*Problem with that  alibi is -- the video of Barron nearly face-to-face with Lilo outside  the mansion ... just moments after the fight.*

Lindsay's had bad blood with the Hiltons for years -- stemming back to when Paris' friend Brandon Davis went on the infamous *"firecrotch" rant* back in 2006.

ll-media.tmz.com/2013/12/06/120613-brandon-davis-paris-fire-launch-v3-3.jpg
Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2mkX7VQBL
​


----------



## Sasha2012

Her week in Miami has been tainted by accusations that she 'masterminded' a violent attack on Barron Hilton.

But while the heir nursed his multiple facial wounds, Lindsay Lohan was out partying again on Saturday night as though it was water off a duck's back, in spite of the fact that Paris Hilton declared via social media that the perpetrator would be made to 'pay'.

Spotted hanging out at the Shore Club, the 27-year-old struck a delighted pose and wore her signature cheeky pout, obviously opting to push on with her Art Basel social calendar.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arron-Hilton-nurses-wounds.html#ixzz2mwNMcXvv


----------



## SpeedyJC

Wow her fingers must taste fantastic to her because she always has them in her mouth.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan is keen on reinventing her image.
> 
> And that means making a noticeable appearance at star-studded soirees.
> 
> Sure to be seen on Thursday, the 27-year-old actress wore a glittering gold dress to attend the Art Basel: Art Of Bullfighting event in Miami, Florida.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Art-Of-Bullfighting-event.html#ixzz2mj7xxmRB


 
She looks pretty in that photo. I hope the rumors arnt true about her taking part in the beating of Barron Hilton. I was just thinking the other day she has been pretty quiet lately which is a good thing.


----------



## ShoeFanatic

SpeedyJC said:


> Wow her fingers must taste fantastic to her because she always has them in her mouth.



She's covering cold sores...


----------



## Nathalya

Outfit is a mess and her hair needs a cut. Her face looks good tho


----------



## summer2815

How doe she afford this lifestlye?  Mooches off of people?  I always wonder how she pays rent, shops, private planes, etc...


----------



## murt

I think she gets a lot of stuff for free just b/c everything she does gets so much attention in the press/tabloids. Also Oprah is paying her quite a lot of $$$.


----------



## chunkylover53

Her face is not nearly as bloated as previously.


----------



## Swanky

Aside from looking like an oompa loompa, this is the best she's looked in years IMO.


----------



## bisousx

summer2815 said:


> How doe she afford this lifestlye?  Mooches off of people?  I always wonder how she pays rent, shops, private planes, etc...



Escorting perhaps. I have to say... most of the time when you have a failed or fledging actress that lives a luxurious lifestyle like she does with no jobs lined up... it's a real assumption.


----------



## Echoes

SpeedyJC said:


> I hope the rumors arnt true about her taking part in the beating of Barron Hilton. I was just thinking the other day she has been pretty quiet lately which is a good thing.



Looks like Thumper is going to be charged, but no word on Miss Priss yet.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/13/lindsay-lohan-set-to-introduce-miley-cyrus-at-z100-jingle-ball/

Lindsay Lohan rocks a Game Old Chic t-shirt while attending Z100&#146;s Jingle Ball 2013 held at Madison Square Garden on Friday (December 13) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress was joined on the red carpet by Harry Connick Jr. and The Walking Deads Norman Reedus, who held hands with his girlfriend Cecilia Singley.

Lindsay is scheduled to introduce Miley Cyrus before she hits the stage tonight.

Are we gonna jingle all the way tonight New York??? xo Lindsay tweeted earlier in the day.

FYI: Lindsay is wearing an Ashish shirt, Black Denim shorts, Saint Laurent boots, Repossi for Zadig & Voltaire jewels, and Samantha Myer leather thigh highs.


----------



## chinableu

I don't care for her anymore at all.  I think she's a really mean person.


----------



## Midge S

I love that she is back to her freckles, but that outfit is terrible.


----------



## Mitzy

Chic is not the word I would have used.


Those extensions are tragic.


----------



## Echoes

Looks like she's ready for a stroll down Hollywood Boulevard looking for $20 a shot.


----------



## Swanky

Haven't her secrets been spilled all over the tables and streets for years? :weird:

 *Lindsay Lohan I'm Spilling All My Secrets In a Tell-All Book*

 *         12/15/2013 9:29 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*





Lindsay Lohan* has decided to open the flood gates -- penning a gritty, tell-all book about EVERYTHING ... *her arrests*, her *drug abuse*, her acting career, and her family ... and she's already gotten several serious publishing offers.

Sources  familiar with the situation tell TMZ, the book started as a series of  journal entries, which she wrote in rehab as a therapeutic exercise. The  book is still in its early stages, and it doesn't have a clear focus,  but she says she wants to open up every part of her life.;

Lindsay  met with a huge literary agency in NYC Thursday -- Waxman Leavall,  which has repped tons of celebs who wrote books, including *Victor Cruz*, *Novak Djokovic*, *Bill Murray*, *Brock Lesnar*, and *Cal Ripken Jr*.

The meeting was filmed as part of Lindsay's docu-series on OWN.


*Lindsay's book
*




We're told she's already received several offers for a book deal -- most in the six-figure range. 

Here's the problem -- it's Lindsay's life as told by Lindsay, which means we'll be reading her version of events.

Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz2nbEUUdzk


----------



## murt

She's always had the worst style, but she's been looking better lately - I think the fillers are deflating a bit.

For some reason I still have a soft spot for her - maybe it's just because she's a redhead - I always thought she was so beautiful when she was younger, and I like Julianne Moore and Nicole Kidman too.


----------



## boxermom

Writing a book? Can she even remember what the truth is?


----------



## yajaira

Shes so unfortunate looking


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

yajaira said:


> Shes so unfortunate looking



It makes me sad. 

I still can't believe that she's only like 3-4 years older than me and she looks way beyond her years. :/ the hard lifestyle definitely caught up with her.


----------



## arnott

GoGlam said:


> One breast is a good two inches lower than the other



I noticed that too.  It looks so odd!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/16/lindsay-lohan-just-sing-it-app-launch/

Lindsay Lohan is classy in black while attending the Just Sing It App Launch at Pravda on Monday (December 16) in New York City.

Last week, the 27-year-old actress sported a Game Old Chic t-shirt while introducing Miley Cyrus at Z100&#146;s Jingle Ball 2013, which took place at Madison Square Garden.

FYI: The Just Sing It App allows users to record songs or rap for friends and strangers. The singer can pick a music genre and the lyrics will appear, similar to a karaoke screen. The recipient then tries to figure out which song is being sung


----------



## iluvmybags

She looks better.  I wonder if Oprah hired a makeup team for Lindsay, or if someone gave her some makeup lessons.  It looks so much better than it used to look (her makeup).  Whenever I would see pics of her made up for events, it reminded me of a teenager experimenting in their mothers makeup bag.  She never chose the right colors and it always looked poorly applied. In these recent pics, she's wearing colors that flatter her skin tone, show off her freckles and work well with her red hair. Her eyebrows look like they're filled in properly, and she's not wearing bright red or coral lipstick - the pink really suits her, and she looks more natural

I also agree that it looks like she's loosing her fillers. Her cheeks look more naturally rosy and full (and thank goodness her lips have deflated!)


----------



## CobaltBlu

That's better than she has looked since forever!

  Her upper lip looks almost normal..
She has some facial expression, she looks healthy for a change.  Fingers crossed for her!


----------



## Sasha2012

What is the best way for a brand-new start-up to score a little attention? 

By hiring a woman who can't seem to go unnoticed: Lindsay Lohan.

On Monday, the 27-year-old actress put her troubles aside for the night as she took up hosting duties for the Just Sing It launch party at Pravda in New York.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...le-takes-role-tech-advisor.html#ixzz2nls8BVXL


----------



## LVixen

She can't seem to leave those lips alone...


----------



## Sasha2012

I loved her hair in 2004.


----------



## needloub

Sasha2012 said:


> I loved her hair in 2004.



In this pic, she and singer JoJo could be sisters.  Lindsay didn't need to do anything with her face...


----------



## Sasha2012

needloub said:


> In this pic, she and singer JoJo could be sisters.  *Lindsay didn't need to do anything with her face...*



I agree. The only thing she needed to fix was her teeth once they started rotting.


----------



## Designed_One

Omg what happened to her teeth? Is that a side affect of drugs?


----------



## Blairbass

Designed_One said:


> Omg what happened to her teeth? Is that a side affect of drugs?


Yes it is.  Usually a side effect of amphetamine use.  Turns your teeth yellow and they crumble.


----------



## boxermom

I didn't realize her teeth had gotten so bad. Before I had my heart surgery I had to get an OK from my dentist saying that my dental health was good (no disease, gum problems, etc). LiLo would get an F, if she even goes to a dentist.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/24/lindsay-lohan-goes-pantsless-for-last-minute-shopping-trip/

Lindsay Lohan wears a pair of thigh high boots instead of pants while braving the rain for last minute Christmas shopping on Monday evening (December 23) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress wore a shawl over her head to keep herself dry in the dreary Big Apple weather.

me & @justsingit are announcing the winner of the #JingleBellRock contest tmrw @ 2PM! thanks so much for all your entries xoxo, Lindsay tweeted that day.


----------



## murt

Gosh I don't know why she's been wanting to mess with her lips when she has such a beautiful lip shape naturally.


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2013/12/24/lindsay-lohan-goes-pantsless-for-last-minute-shopping-trip/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan wears a pair of thigh high boots instead of pants while braving the rain for last minute Christmas shopping on Monday evening (December 23) in New York City.


  Hope she bought herself some pants.  Apparently she is all out.


----------



## chinableu

She looks really rough.


----------



## murt

chinableu said:


> She looks really rough.



Ya but compared to last year at this time she looks better....... (though it would be difficult to look worse)


----------



## Swanky

*Late night, Lindsay? Lohan tries to disguise bloated appearance in  high-collared velvet dress attending fashion event in Shanghai
*
She is known for usually being able to look camera-ready on the red carpet whilst balancing her hard-partying lifestyle.
But on Monday it looked as though Lindsay Lohan could have done with an extra hour in bed. 

The  27-year-old appeared to be trying to hide her bloated appearance as she  attended the 2nd Sohu Fashion Achievement Awards in Shanghai, China.






 Late night? Lindsay Lohan, 27, looked as though  she was trying to disguise her bloated appearance as attended the 2nd  Sohu Fashion Achievement Awards in Shanghai on Monday

Still managing to look  chic in her outfit, Lindsay cleverly chose a high-collard velvet  embossed dress that framed her facial features.

The dressed included cute apron pockets and featured structured shoulders.

Lindsay  has been in Shanghai for the past few days, and has posted a shot from  the night before which showed the star with friends who appeared to be  drinking.






       Still stylish: Lindsay just about pulled off her  look in this high-collard velvet embossed dress, that included cute  apron pockets and featured structured shoulders





Who's that guy? Lindsay later posted a picture of herself with male model Ben Kohl at an after party for the fashion event





Staying up late? Lindsay posted this picture of herself with friends the night before the fashion awards in Shanghai

                                               Lindsay Lohan accepts fashion award at Sohu China event




           It was recently rumoured that Lindsay  would be writing a tell-all book about her colourful behaviour since  making it as a child star.
But her mother  Dina has now revealed that she might be writing a book instead.

Dina  said: 'To clean up a rumor, Lindsay is not writing a book at this time.  My book is finished! She is supportive of my book as well as my other  three children.'





Red carpet-ready: Lindsay made her way to the crowds of photographers excited for her arrival at the event





Showing the love: Lindsay blows a kiss as she poses at the event in Shanghai





'Lohan wuz here': Lindsay took her time to sign her name on a panel advertising the event

Lindsay's former co-star Chris Pine  recently spoke about how she opened his eyes to the pitfalls of fame  after the starred in Just My Luck together in 2006.

He said: 'It was a real cyclone of insanity, like being around The Beatles.'
'It  was fascinating to watch, and in hindsight it's really a distinct  moment in someone's life when you see what's really wonderful about what  we get to do and what's really dangerous about it.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-fashion-event-Shanghai.html#ixzz2peyWG3Hb 
​


----------



## lanasyogamama

I want to slap her hand out of her mouth.  And she's totally fallen off the wagon.


----------



## myown

she looks totally different on her selfie than on the other photos


----------



## thomasj93

she should have worn her hair up


----------



## murt

She's still looking better - at least compared to last year! But her extensions are so awful geez.......... they're not even the same colour as the rest of her hair. I wish she would just take them out.


----------



## knics33

If she would stop with plumping her lips, spray tanning, and bad/cheap looking extensions she would look a million times better.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Late night, Lindsay? Lohan tries to disguise bloated appearance in  high-collared velvet dress attending fashion event in Shanghai
> *
> She is known for usually being able to look camera-ready on the red carpet whilst balancing her hard-partying lifestyle.
> But on Monday it looked as though Lindsay Lohan could have done with an extra hour in bed.
> 
> The  27-year-old appeared to be trying to hide her bloated appearance as she  attended the 2nd Sohu Fashion Achievement Awards in Shanghai, China.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A73B62C00000578-583_634x798.jpg
> Late night? Lindsay Lohan, 27, looked as though  she was trying to disguise her bloated appearance as attended the 2nd  Sohu Fashion Achievement Awards in Shanghai on Monday
> 
> Still managing to look  chic in her outfit, Lindsay cleverly chose a high-collard velvet  embossed dress that framed her facial features.
> 
> The dressed included cute apron pockets and featured structured shoulders.
> 
> Lindsay  has been in Shanghai for the past few days, and has posted a shot from  the night before which showed the star with friends who appeared to be  drinking.
> 
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A73B63C00000578-876_306x844.jpg
> Still stylish: Lindsay just about pulled off her  look in this high-collard velvet embossed dress, that included cute  apron pockets and featured structured shoulders
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A746CA600000578-599_634x591.jpg
> Who's that guy? Lindsay later posted a picture of herself with male model Ben Kohl at an after party for the fashion event
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A741C9900000578-518_634x631.jpg
> Staying up late? Lindsay posted this picture of herself with friends the night before the fashion awards in Shanghai
> 
> Lindsay Lohan accepts fashion award at Sohu China event
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/video-undefined-1A7497C300000578-781_638x360.jpg
> It was recently rumoured that Lindsay  would be writing a tell-all book about her colourful behaviour since  making it as a child star.
> But her mother  Dina has now revealed that she might be writing a book instead.
> 
> Dina  said: 'To clean up a rumor, Lindsay is not writing a book at this time.  My book is finished! She is supportive of my book as well as my other  three children.'
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A74BA3C00000578-862_634x640.jpg
> Red carpet-ready: Lindsay made her way to the crowds of photographers excited for her arrival at the event
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A74BAF500000578-803_634x873.jpg
> Showing the love: Lindsay blows a kiss as she poses at the event in Shanghai
> 
> i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/06/article-2534707-1A74BAFE00000578-273_634x849.jpg
> 'Lohan wuz here': Lindsay took her time to sign her name on a panel advertising the event
> 
> Lindsay's former co-star Chris Pine  recently spoke about how she opened his eyes to the pitfalls of fame  after the starred in Just My Luck together in 2006.
> 
> He said: 'It was a real cyclone of insanity, like being around The Beatles.'
> 'It  was fascinating to watch, and in hindsight it's really a distinct  moment in someone's life when you see what's really wonderful about what  we get to do and what's really dangerous about it.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-fashion-event-Shanghai.html#ixzz2peyWG3Hb
> ​




I don't think she looked too bloated. Seems like the camera just got her at a bad angle in that shot she looks decent in the rest. Why in the world is she holding an award in the one photo? Please don't tell me she won an award for fashion. I am hoping she was just presenting to a worthy recipient.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/09/lindsay-lohans-own-docu-series-gets-sneak-peek-at-tca/

Lindsay Lohan shows off her big smile while heading out for dinner with friends at Mahiki on Thursday (January 9) in London, England.

It was just announced that the 27-year-old actress docu-series for OWN will debut on Sunday, March 9 10/9c.

During the 2014 Winter TCA Press Tour that day, a sneak peek was shown and a clip of Oprah Winfrey heading to the rescue when Lindsay was not following the rules was revealed.

This is exactly what everybody said was going to happen and I believed differently. She doesnt understand. This is her life  you think you have forever, Oprah said before addressing Lindsay by saying, My truth is I really do want you to winbut if that isnt what you want Im okay with that. I will tell these guys to pack up and leave today.


----------



## saira1214

Those boots are hideous.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/07/lindsay-lohan-sohu-fashion-achievement-awards-ceremony/

Lindsay Lohan dons a little black dress while attending the 2014 Sohu Fashion Achievement Awards Ceremony on Monday (January 6) in Shanghai, China.

Later int he day, the 27-year-old actress was spotted speaking onstage while receiving an award. Watch the video below!

When I wake up Ill be in Shanghai. W&#462;n&#257;n, Lindsay tweeted over the weekend with a pic. Check out the pic below!

A few weeks ago, Lindsay went pantless while doing some last minute Christmas shopping in the Big Apple.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess her laptop was stolen at the airport. I'm sure more non surprising dirty laundry will be coming out over the next few weeks. It has naked pictures(no surprise there) and other private info on it. The people that stole it are trying to extort money from her for it's return. Am I the only one who finds this funny, they think she has any money left between her momanager and her addictions she pretty much blew threw it all. If they wanted to extort money from someone they should have picked someone who actually has it.

http://radaronline.com/exclusives/2...n-laptop-thieves-tweeted-masquerading-as-her/


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks a lot better in these recent pics.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She looks much better, I hope she stays this way its terrible to see someone addicted to drugs and alcohol.


----------



## murt

~Fabulousity~ said:


> She looks much better, I hope she stays this way its terrible to see someone addicted to drugs and alcohol.



I know.... and she comes from such a destructive family. I'll always root for her - plus it must be tough to recover when you've been a celeb for basically your entire life and you face constant and often fairly misogynistic criticism in the media. 

I'm curious to see what will happen with the Oprah show.


----------



## Sasha2012

She might be in the UK, but that doesn't mean Lindsay Lohan is going to spend all her time with her reported new British beau.

The actress stepped out on Saturday night with a friend, but minus hunky Liverpool John Moores University student Christian Arno Williams, who she is rumoured to have met at Shanghai Fashion Week.

Lindsay, 27, braved the cold in a black leather and fur jacket with a lace mini skirt,  opaque tights and lace-up boots to enjoy a night out in London.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-jacket-lace-mini-skirt.html#ixzz2qCvUwbbt


----------



## myown

looking great


----------



## Midge S

She looks pretty good there, but what does this girl have against pants?


----------



## legaldiva

ITA.  She has got to be drinking again.  Just to be sitting at a VIP table with bottles everywhere is enough proof for me.

This girl is "terminally unique."  So unique she is going to mess with alcohol until the alcohol wins, like Amy Winehouse.


----------



## Compass Rose

We were vegetating on the couch and just watched Parent Trap.  She was so cute and a great little actress back then.  Kinda depressing to see what she is turning into.


----------



## murt

Compass Rose said:


> We were vegetating on the couch and just watched Parent Trap.  She was so cute and a great little actress back then.  Kinda depressing to see what she is turning into.



I know........ really shows how hollywood chews up and spits out child stars. And there are always so many rumours about sexual abuse of child stars in conjunction with the casting couch as well... makes me wonder what she has gone through.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/13/lindsay-lohan-boujis-night-out/

Lindsay Lohan bundles up in a white fur coat as she makes her way out of Boujis Nightclub on Sunday (January 12) in London, England.

The 27-year-old actress was escorted out by security after her night out with friends.

The day before, Lindsay was spotted flashing a peace sign while stepping out of a private residence.

Earlier in the week, Lindsay flashed a smile while grabbing dinner with some friends at Mahiki.


----------



## murt

So sad to see her looking like this in these pictures.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan went clubbing in London for the second night in a row on Monday.

The 27-year-old former rehab patient stayed out until 4:30am and was with her new boyfriend Christian Arno Williams, 23, who shielded her with a plastic covering as she exited the hangout. And according to RadarOnline, she's really into the guy.

'Lindsay was overheard gushing about her new boy toy that she has been seen out with this week, telling anyone who would listen how great he is,' an eyewitness who ran into the Mean Girls star on Sunday told the site.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nd-Christian-Arno-Williams.html#ixzz2qPrNgEIt


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/15/lindsay-lohan-modern-weekly-lifestyle-in-shanghai/

Lindsay Lohan dons a cute coat while out and about on Tuesday (January 14) in London, England.

#werk #ilyShanghai &#10084;&#65039; @modernweeklylifestyle, the 27-year-old actress wrote on Instagram the day before with a pic of herself at a photo shoot. Check out the pretty pic below!

Over the weekend, Lindsay showed her love for fur while stepping out of Boujis Nightclub.

In case you missed it, Lindsays docu-series for Oprah Winfreys channel OWN will debut on Sunday, March 9 10/9c. We cant wait!


----------



## pukasonqo

stupid question (maybe not) but why is she so bloated and puffy in the face...again?
feeling sorry for that birkin!


----------



## bisousx

pukasonqo said:


> stupid question (maybe not) but why is she so bloated and puffy in the face...again?
> feeling sorry for that birkin!



Drugs and/or alcohol, the usual.


----------



## boxermom

Admittedly I don't know what she's doing when the paps aren't following her to clubs, but what an empty life.


----------



## Belle49

murt said:


> I know........ really shows how hollywood chews up and spits out child stars. And there are always so many rumours about sexual abuse of child stars in conjunction with the casting couch as well... makes me wonder what she has gone through.



I don't agree with that at all, I think it depends on the will power of the person. Not every kid in Hollywood becomes a train wreck


----------



## Swanky

murt said:


> I know........ really shows how hollywood chews up and spits out child stars. And there are always so many rumours about sexual abuse of child stars in conjunction with the casting couch as well... makes me wonder what she has gone through.




I think in Lilo's case we can look at the parents and see where things went really wrong.


----------



## murt

Belle49 said:


> I don't agree with that at all, I think it depends on the will power of the person. Not every kid in Hollywood becomes a train wreck



I didn't say that every kid in Hollywood becomes a trainwreck.... but I'd wager a guess (without obviously having any statistics) that the majority of child stars over the years have had addictions issues. Or at least that a child star has a higher likelihood of developing addictions issues compared to, say, an average middle class kid in america.


----------



## murt

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I think in Lilo's case we can look at the parents and see where things went really wrong.



True... it's going to be tough for her to make a recovery with parents like that - hopefully she can do it though. Seems like most of her siblings are fine (though who knows).


----------



## kmh1190

Frankly I'm surprised she hasn't had that double chin fixed yet given that she clearly has had work done on her face.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been making the most of her time in London by hitting every party hotspot in the capital possible.

And Lindsay Lohan has now received a helping hand in welcoming her to the city by The Wanted's Siva Kaneswaran and his fiancée Nareesha McCaffrey. 

The 27-year-old actress and her pal, Scott Sanders, welcomed the couple to the door of Lindsay's private Chelsea residence after an evening of partying with her brother Michael at Mayfair club No. 41.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Kaneswaran-fianc-Nareesha.html#ixzz2qiXwZmUb


----------



## Midge S

the first picture she looks cute.  (although that out fit - pew-wee!)


----------



## Staci_W

she's 27?  This isn't going well,  is it?

 It  seems like she's had so many second chances,  nothing is ever going to change.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Midge S said:


> the first picture she looks cute.  (although that out fit - pew-wee!)



I agree.  What she's wearing is awful but she looks kind of fresh and alive in the face area which is a new look for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/19/lindsay-lohan-enjoys-the-nightlife-in-london/

Lindsay Lohan throws up a peace sign as she leaves La Bodega Negra restaurant after grabbing dinner on Saturday night (January 18) in the SoHo neighborhood in London, England.

The 27-year-old actress is reportedly thinking about moving across the pond.

Lindsay loves London nightlife and has been out almost every night since shes been here, a source told the UKs Sunday Mirror (via Yahoo). She feels like she can stay under the radar a bit more here than in L.A., and can out more freely. Lindsay has said shed love to live in Notting Hill.

Earlier in the week, Lindsay posed for a picture with her younger brother Michael outside of the No. 41 club.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

The disparity between her face and hand colour is disconcerting..lol. Continuity please Lindsay!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/01/20/lindsay-lohan-announes-new-film-inconceivable-at-sundance/

Lindsay Lohan attends a press conference to announce her new movie Inconceivable during the 2014 Sundance Film Festival on Monday afternoon (January 20) in Park City, Ut.

The 27-year-old actress will start shooting the new movie in March and Lionsgate will be releasing the movie in limited theaters and VOD through its Grindhouse division.

The money was very easy because Lindsay is still considered a star among independent financiers, Emmett/Furla Films chief executive Randall Emmett said (via WSJ) about the $5 million film.

I went to the insurance company and they met with Lindsay, he continued. They put a policy in place where everybody worked together to make it happen. It was actually easier than you might think.

Its nice to have someone like Randall give me the opportunity and put his faith and trust in me, Lindsay said. Its time for me to get back on set.


----------



## buzzytoes

Ok I think I've finally figured it out - the lighter hair color and the lighter skin color look better. When she uses bronzer (or self tanner?) she looks dirty. I always thought it was just because she was using/not taking care of herself but I'm not sure how that would cause such a difference from one day to the next. The pics from the 18th, she looks dirty and homeless, yet pics from the 20th in Park City she looks so fresh and clean. Lay off the makeup Lindsay!


----------



## basicandorganic

Wow, she does look better without all that bronzer!


----------



## murt

I really wish she would stop filling her lips - her mouth was one of her best features before she stared messing with it. She had a very cute heart-shaped mouth before.


----------



## Sasha2012

They managed to successfully avoid each other at a Super Bowl bash a few weeks ago.

But former friends Paris Hilton and Lindsay Lohan found themselves at the same party again on Tuesday night.

The stars, who first fell out a few years ago, both celebrated businessman Matthew Mellon's birthday in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Lohan-party-birthday-bash.html#ixzz2t8Mi5YGY


----------



## CobaltBlu

What has she got on? Side boob, guitar, fur scrunchy on her wrist, WTH?


----------



## nastasja

Blech!


----------



## MJDaisy

she looks hammered.


----------



## murt

Ew I hope she's not sleeping with that guy but I'm sure she is.


----------



## mockinglee

Every time is see this thread I misread the title as "Lindsay Lohan dead".


----------



## Nathalya

mockinglee said:


> Every time is see this thread I misread the title as "Lindsay Lohan dead".



Lol I have that with all the threads that end with thread. Yesterday I thought Leonardi diCaprio was dead


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/02/18...y-after-her-tonight-show-surprise-appearance/

Lindsay Lohan heads inside a pals house party on Monday evening (February 17) in New York City.

The 28-year-old entertainer was seen hanging outside of the apartment with another friend before heading inside to enjoy the festivities.

Earlier that evening, Lindsay made a surprise appearance on the first episode of The Tonight Show with Jimmy Fallon along with a slew of other stars including Kim Kardashian, Lady Gaga, Mariah Carey, Sarah Jessica Parker, Tina Fey, and more.

The joke on the show was, the stars all lost a bet with Jimmy that he would never be the host of the Tonight Show.

After the show, Kim posted an Instagram pic of some of the surprise guests  check it out below.


----------



## murt

Honestly for some reason I keep hoping she will make a comeback and that she will stop filling her face (or at least her lips).


----------



## leeann

She used to be so beautiful.


----------



## Yoda143

What happened to her Celine?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I can't lie. It looks good. 

http://www.oprah.com/packages/lindsay.html


----------



## knics33

^It really does lol. I am surprised that she seems to have opened up so much (or at least let the hot mess that is her life actually be filmed). I loved it when Oprah was like "You need to cut the bullsh*t." Haha. I feel like the root of all the shenanigans is that she is just bored. In true addict nature, she is the epitome of not content with being content. If that makes sense.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Yoda143 said:


> What happened to her Celine?




It's been a rough two years for the both of them, apparently.


----------



## MJDaisy

murt said:


> Honestly for some reason I keep hoping she will make a comeback and that she will stop filling her face (or at least her lips).



i have a feeling if she ever has a comeback, it'll be a britney spears type come back. Britney had her comeback but something still isn't right KWIM?


----------



## murt

MJDaisy said:


> i have a feeling if she ever has a comeback, it'll be a britney spears type come back. Britney had her comeback but something still isn't right KWIM?



Ya I know what you mean.... though I hope LL's mental health never becomes such an issue that she would require a conservatorship......


----------



## Swanky

Yea, Britney and Amanda Bynes have true mental help needs, not merely addiction.  Lilo seems more like an entitled addict that hasn't really hit her rock bottom yet.


----------



## Bag Fetish

swanky mama of three said:


> yea, britney and amanda bynes have true mental help needs, not merely addiction.  Lilo seems more like an entitled addict that hasn't really hit her rock bottom yet.



+1


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't know about that... Sometimes true mental health issues aren't that noticeable on the outside, or take a while to come to the surface! Not saying lilo is mentally I'll, but it's not impossible...


----------



## Echoes

Personally, I think most celebrities have some sort of personality disorder.  'Normal' people don't seek that line of work.  'Delusions of grandeur' comes to mind among others.


----------



## Swanky

Sure, anything is possible and I'm not saying Lilo is completely healthy mentally, just that I don't consider her mentally unstable like Brit/Amanda.  


I know a few famous people and to the contrary, they're completely normal.  Some people get into theater early for artistic reasons not for narcissistic reasons.  No disorders.


----------



## buzzytoes

I will likely watch because I am glutton for punishment, but I just feel like every word that comes out of her mouth is a lie.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Seen Lindsay's family? She became a degenerate honestly. I can't say that about Amanda/Britney.


----------



## MJDaisy

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sure, anything is possible and I'm not saying Lilo is completely healthy mentally, just that I don't consider her mentally unstable like Brit/Amanda.
> 
> 
> I know a few famous people and to the contrary, they're completely normal.  Some people get into theater early for artistic reasons not for narcissistic reasons.  No disorders.



agree she is not mentally ill. she is just a drug addict.


----------



## basicandorganic

i def think mental issues/personality disorders are likely in lilo's case. she was pushed into it from a very young age and came from a very unstable family... that would be enough to break anyone.


----------



## Echoes

_Lindsay Lohan To Guest Star On '2 Broke Girls'
Starpulse.com
28 minutes ago

Lindsay Lohan, whose docu-series "Lindsay" kicks off Sunday on OWN, is also appearing on an upcoming episode of "2 Broke Girls._


----------



## emcosmo1639

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Sure, anything is possible and I'm not saying Lilo is completely healthy mentally, just that I don't consider her mentally unstable like Brit/Amanda.
> 
> 
> *I know a few famous people and to the contrary, they're completely normal.  Some people get into theater early for artistic reasons not for narcissistic reasons.  No disorders*.



This--I know several that are completely normal too.  However, I also have come across many that are bat **** crazy and need warning labels.  Really it's just like anyone you'd meet in normal life--some are great, some aren't.  I think we just tend to focus on the crazy ones since they make more headlines and sell more covers.


----------



## Swanky

I think you're right, lol!


----------



## Echoes

One of the better shots I've seen but I don't know how current it is.

From here:  http://guardianlv.com/2014/03/lindsay-lohan-her-reality-show-a-comeback-or-a-backlash/


----------



## wilding

ByeKitty said:


> I don't know about that... Sometimes true mental health issues aren't that noticeable on the outside, or take a while to come to the surface! Not saying lilo is mentally I'll, but it's not impossible...


----------



## Bentley1

^ the Lindsay in that picture doesn't exist anymore. She's longggg gone, sadly.


----------



## iluvmybags

She was on Jimmy Fallon's Tonight Show and was surprisingly relaxed and -- dare I say -- fun!  They played Water War and were basically just silly.  They made a "verbal agreement" that she'll appear on his show once a month (curious to see if that happens!) She did say that she's headed to LA before she starts filming a movie in April.  For the most part, she seemed to give honest answers.

There was one thing I raised my eyebrows about - they talked about her living in NY now, and she said the paparazzi leave her alone and don't follow her everywhere like they do in LA (except for the last couple of days, she said, that they were outside her apartment).  If they don't follow her, where did all those pics come from that have been posts throughout this thread since she moved to NY?


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/07/lindsay-lohan-says-tina-fey-is-planning-a-mean-girls-reunion/

Lindsay Lohan leaves her apartment and stops to take photos with fans on Thursday evening (March 6) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress appeared on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon earlier in the day and mentioned that Tina Fey is planning a Mean Girls reunion!

Lindsay said that she ran into Tina backstage at the show, who said she has been seeing all of her Instagram posts with the cast members and wants to plan something more formal along with producer Lorne Michaels. We sure hope this is a public thing.

Make sure to watch Lindsay get drenched with water during a game with Jimmy!


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks a million times better if she lays off of the bronzers, like in the above pictures... I like those Givenchy boots, too.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/06/lindsay-lohan-gets-water-thrown-in-her-face-by-jimmy-fallon/

Lindsay Lohan gets a glass of water thrown in her face while playing a game on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon on Thursday evening (March 6) in New York City.

The 27-year-old actress is appearing on the show this evening to promote her new docu-series Lindsay, which will premiere on OWN this Sunday evening at 9/8c.

Earlier in the day, Lindsay was seen wearing a black and white sweater while leaving an office building down in the citys Soho neighborhood.

FYI: Lindsay is wearing a Rolanda Santana dress, a Maison Martin Margiela belt, and Isabel Marant shoes.


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks good and that Kelly is fantasttic


----------



## nastasja

Red hair, check. No fake tan, check. Now if only she'd let her lips go back to natural.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

Pretty sad the way things have turned out for her.


----------



## knics33

She does look a lot better! And she did a really good job on The Tonight Show. TBH the main reason why she looks so bad is the fillers/plastic surgery IMO. I hope she stops.


----------



## fightthesunrise

She looks a lot better, which makes me happy. I can't stop staring at her lips, though.  I'm sad I missed The Tonight Show. I totally forgot she was supposed to be on.


----------



## iluvmybags

fightthesunrise said:


> She looks a lot better, which makes me happy. I can't stop staring at her lips, though.  I'm sad I missed The Tonight Show. I totally forgot she was supposed to be on.


----------



## fightthesunrise

^^ Thank you!


----------



## murt

MJDaisy said:


> agree she is not mentally ill. she is just a drug addict.



i feel like it's impossible for us to know this..... at least it's impossible for me - I'm not a trained mental health professional and I've certainly never met Lindsay Lohan. Also addictions and mental illnesses frequently overlap.


----------



## iluvmybags

fightthesunrise said:


> ^^ Thank you!




You're welcome!  
Here's a link to the full episode (altho it seems you have to watch it on a computer - it tells me full episodes aren't available on my iPad)

http://www.nbc.com/the-tonight-show/episodes/14


----------



## rubycat

Not sure about mental illness, but her family life is enough to cause major emotional trauma.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/03/06/lindsay-lohan-gets-water-thrown-in-her-face-by-jimmy-fallon/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan gets a glass of water thrown in her face while playing a game on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon on Thursday evening (March 6) in New York City.
> 
> The 27-year-old actress is appearing on the show this evening to promote her new docu-series Lindsay, which will premiere on OWN this Sunday evening at 9/8c.
> 
> Earlier in the day, Lindsay was seen wearing a black and white sweater while leaving an office building down in the citys Soho neighborhood.
> 
> FYI: Lindsay is wearing a Rolanda Santana dress, a Maison Martin Margiela belt, and Isabel Marant shoes.





I thought she was really likeable on Fallon.

I really need her stylist to find COLORS that compliment her skintone though..






rubycat said:


> Not sure about mental illness, but her family life is enough to cause major emotional trauma.



Yup.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Okay she may look better than in previous years but.... She still looks so old to me! Like a 40+ with too much plastic surgery.


----------



## murt

rubycat said:


> Not sure about mental illness, but her family life is enough to cause major emotional trauma.



Yeah and considering the prevalence of the casting couch in Hollywood + how often child stars are sexually abused......... I just wonder if that's happened to her. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## chantal1922

I just finished watching the show on OWN. Did Lindsey ever  find a place to stay in NYC?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I watched it too. Just put my eyes back into my head after they rolled out.


----------



## Nathalya

^ lolll


----------



## Tivo

BagOuttaHell said:


> I watched it too. Just put my eyes back into my head after they rolled out.


Really? So it wasn't good?


----------



## Sassys

chantal1922 said:


> I just finished watching the show on OWN. Did Lindsey ever  find a place to stay in NYC?



Yes. She got a place in Soho.

That hotel room was disgusting!!! How in the world can a person sleep in that room.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I am sad to admit I watched it also. I was hoping it would show a different side of Lindsay that maybe we havent seen yet. Nope. I thought number one it was ridiculous how she was whining about having to serve 12 measly days in jail. Sorry Lilo but if ya do the crimes ya do the time. Second how she made her assistant move all of her crap from one hotel room to another; diva alert. Worst part is the show wasnt even entertaining it was kind of a snooze fest.


----------



## Tivo

SpeedyJC said:


> I am sad to admit I watched it also. I was hoping it would show a different side of Lindsay that maybe we havent seen yet. Nope. I thought number one it was ridiculous how she was whining about having to serve 12 measly days in jail. Sorry Lilo but if ya do the crimes ya do the time. Second how she made her assistant move all of her crap from one hotel room to another; diva alert. Worst part is the show wasnt even entertaining it was kind of a snooze fest.


That's unfortunate. I was hoping we would finally see LL getting it back together.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Tivo said:


> Really? So it wasn't good?



It's her sense of entitlement.

She just got out of what looked to be a very, very nice rehab went straight to NYC to live in a hotel in Soho, sleeps til noon and then is chauffered around Soho to find expensive places to live. All while playing the victim.

Courtesy of Oprah Winfrey.

She should be have been given an application for NYCHA and a metro card.


----------



## Sassys

I can't understand how she still has money left. She hasn't worked in years and I doubt she is much of a saver. Her lawyer fees alone should have killed her bank account. Her assistant seems like an educated guy, so I am boggled as to why he works for her.


----------



## legaldiva

I watched the original interview (re-aired before the special) and the new show.  I really like it.  I'm reading a book now called "Famous Women and Alcohol" and the focus of that book is how difficult it can be for wealthy and famous women to confront addiciton.

I liked the show.  I think so far she seems like a very sick alcoholic who is starting to see that her disease is not HER.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is broke. Oprah has to be footing the bill for this excursion.

I also found it interesting that her younger siblings did their best to not show their faces on camera.


----------



## knics33

Also watched it. Sheesh is she entitled. And completely all over the place with her emotions. You can tell that she thrives off of chaos. She kept b*itching about finding a place, but I think she was completely content being in that hotel and being chauffeured all over the place during the day (after she slept till noon, of course). She is definitely her own worst enemy. I was taken back by just how immature she was. You mix the addiction with her maturity level, definitely not a good thing. 

Some shots of her she looked very pretty (probably due to the bright interview lights washing her skin out a bit), but most of the time she looked haggard... older than her age and you can tell the drugs and alcohol have taken a toll on her skin. And she never wore a bra. Half the time her t*ts are about to pop out of her shirt. 

Oprah definitely has her hands full. Lindsay is still a mess, sadly. I guess Oprah needs the ratings, though...


----------



## talldrnkofwater

BagOuttaHell said:


> It's her sense of entitlement.
> 
> She just got out of what looked to be a very, very nice rehab went straight to NYC to live in a hotel in Soho, sleeps til noon and then is chauffered around Soho to find expensive places to live. All while playing the victim.
> 
> Courtesy of Oprah Winfrey.
> 
> *She should be have been given an application for NYCHA and a metro card.*


*
*

 she'd die if she lived in NYCHA, they're the biggest slum lords out there.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

knics33 said:


> Some shots of her she looked very pretty (probably due to the bright interview lights washing her skin out a bit), but most of the time she looked haggard... older than her age and you can tell the drugs and alcohol have taken a toll on her skin.



I was thinking the same things. Can you imagine what she would have looked like on a low budget reality show?


----------



## iluvmybags

I actually forgot it was on last night, but based on the comments here, it doesn't sound like I missed much.  I think its pretty dumb actually to do shows like this - it was all filmed 6-9 months ago!  Not only that, but its so heavily edited.  We all pretty much know how its gonna turn out!  She looked more real on Jimmy Fallon last week! She looked healthier and happier than she's looked in years!  Maybe Oprah's tough love worked - who knows - but I'm not so sure I'm interested in watching a made for TV Lindsay!


----------



## thomasj93

does anyone know where I can watch this online?


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> I was thinking the same things. Can you imagine what she would have looked like on a low budget reality show?



Oh gosh I know. You could really tell in shots where she was in the sunlight. She looked a lot older than her age .


----------



## buzzytoes

Watching now cuz I just couldn't pass it up. Much like the preview, I don't believe a word out of her mouth. Everything is excuses. "I can't go to my meeting because there is paparazzi outside and I don't want them to follow me." Yet somehow, plenty of celebrities go on about their daily lives and avoid the paps. Go out the back door, get a different car, where a wig or a scarf, etc. 

But then having witnessed some of the people that she hangs around with, I can see why she would feel like she is so important. The whole realtor/shopping scene was nothing but people blowing smoke up her ***.


----------



## SpeedyJC

buzzytoes said:


> Watching now cuz I just couldn't pass it up. Much like the preview, I don't believe a word out of her mouth. Everything is excuses. "I can't go to my meeting because there is paparazzi outside and I don't want them to follow me." Yet somehow, plenty of celebrities go on about their daily lives and avoid the paps. Go out the back door, get a different car, where a wig or a scarf, etc.
> 
> But then having witnessed some of the people that she hangs around with, I can see why she would feel like she is so important. The whole realtor/shopping scene was nothing but people blowing smoke up her ***.


 
Its funny because on late night she said she liked living in New York because the paps dont really bother her. That she could run out for coffee or whatever. Why cant she run out for a AA meeting then?


----------



## AEGIS

...idk how Oprah thought this show was a good idea.  Her main demographic will not watch this crap.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.intouchweekly.com/posts/...-adam-levine-justin-timberlake-and-more-35972

*WORLD EXCLUSIVE: Lindsay Lohans List of A-List Lovers Exposed! Handwritten list reveals Lohans Hollywood Hookups with Zac Efron, Adam Levine, Justin Timberlake and more! *

The future of Hollywoods biggest couples could be at stake!

In Touch has exclusively obtained a shocking list, penned in Lindsay Lohans handwriting, exposing 36 of her famous lovers.

Among the dozens of superstars named are Adam Levine, Zac Efron, Justin Timberlake and Joaquin Phoenix.

They were giggling and talking s--- about people in the industry, a source, who watched as Lindsay jotted down name after name at the Beverly Hills Hotel on Jan. 30, 2013, tells In Touch.

It was her personal conquest list, the source says. She was trying to impress her friends with the list and then tossed it aside.

The source also shares with In Touch that Lindsay would pause to think at times as if she had to remind herself of who they were.

Also named on the list are Colin Farrell, Evan Peters and Wilmer Valderrama. Many of them never imagined Lindsay would kiss and tell, but she apparently did!

The list has some pretty big names on it, and theyre not all single guys, an industry insider tells In Touch. This getting out now could rock several Hollywood relationships to the core.


----------



## Tivo

Gross. And of course InTouch wants to stir the pot. I wanna know the blurred names.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She has nice handwriting.

Is Jessica Alba's husband on there?


----------



## iluvmybags

Please! Maybe every celebrity should make such a list!  Is this really such a big deal?  Is anyone surprised she slept around?  Its not like this just happened last week - she wrote the list last year and who knows when all these so-called hookups took place!  Could have been when she was 16, 17 years old!  And this is Lindsay Lohan we're talking about - who knows if she's even telling the truth!  The article says, she was trying to impress her friends!


----------



## Tivo

iluvmybags said:


> Please! Maybe every celebrity should make such a list!  Is this really such a big deal?  Is anyone surprised she slept around?  Its not like this just happened last week - she wrote the list last year and who knows when all these so-called hookups took place!  Could have been when she was 16, 17 years old!  And this is Lindsay Lohan we're talking about - who knows if she's even telling the truth!  The article says, she was trying to impress her friends!


InTouch is financially invested in making this a big deal.


----------



## Swanky

I saw it on a few gossip websites this morning, they all love dirty info.
I'm disappointed in some of these boys


----------



## saira1214

I wonder why some are blocked out?


----------



## Deidre

While I don't doubt Lindsay has slept with a lot of people,  where is the proof she actually wrote this list? And why are some of the names blurred out?  To protect these men who might have been in relationships when they supposedly slept with Lindsay?  Please Since when do tabloids care about breaking up relationships. I'm calling BS on this....


----------



## Tivo

Deidre said:


> While I don't doubt Lindsay has slept with a lot of people,  where is the proof she actually wrote this list? And why are some of the names blurred out?  To protect these men who might have been in relationships when they supposedly slept with Lindsay?  Please Since when do tabloids care about breaking up relationships. I'm calling BS on this....


I think you might be right. However Hollywood is so incestuous now. The rag editors likely called the blurred names and struck some sort of deal for future access in return for blurring their names.


----------



## saira1214

I doubt they struck a deal. People can more as easily deny it. It's probably a ploy to buy the magazine for the full list.


----------



## Deidre

Tivo said:


> I think you might be right. However Hollywood is so incestuous now. The rag editors likely called the blurred names and struck some sort of deal for future access in return for blurring their names.











saira1214 said:


> I doubt they struck a deal. People can more as easily deny it. It's probably a ploy to buy the magazine for the full list.



They probably blurred the names out for effect.  It makes the story more interesting if people have to guess which married/involved men she was sleeping with.
Or they could have blurred the names out of fear of multiple lawsuits.


----------



## Sasha2012

saira1214 said:


> I wonder why some are blocked out?


Celebuzz says some names are blocked out for legal reasons.

"Several names have been blocked out for legal reasons, and perhaps because those named are not single guys.  Lohan is rumored to be writing a book based on the diary she kept while in rehab, so the juicy details of her sexual escapades might just see the light of day after all."

http://www.celebuzz.com/2014-03-12/lindsay-lohans-sexual-conquests-revealed/


----------



## mundodabolsa

I watched her show and felt like her mouth and teeth looked really odd. anyone else see it?


----------



## Ladybug09

Dang yall heard of the Lindsey List of Lovers...housekeeping sold it to Us Magazine.


----------



## Echoes

What about her list of customers?

Too long for a napkin?


----------



## Ladybug09

Echoes said:


> What about her list of customers?
> 
> Too long for a napkin?





36 in total some names expected, apparently some Not expected.
Just pulling the first link I see.

http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2014-03...vers-justin-timberlake-zac-efron#.UyMunajD_0w


If this reported hookup list is real,Lindsay Lohan*might've banged some of the hottest men in showbizow owww!

In Touch*magazine is reporting that they have a list of LiLo's best known lovers36 to be exact, including the likes of*Adam Levine,*Zac Efron,Justin Timberlake*and*Joaquin Phoenix.

Sources have revealed that the 27-year-old*Mean Girls*actress created the list during a heavy night of cocktail drinking at the Beverly Hills Hotel on January 30, 2013.

The onlookers, who say they watched Lindz drum up the document, said:

"They were giggling and talking s about people in the industry. It was her personal conquest list. She was trying to impress her friends with the list and then tossed it aside."

Other big names on the booze-fueled document include*Colin Farrell,*Evan Peters,*Wilmer Valderrama*andFifty Shades*stud*Jamie Dornanand there's even a few lad's names blurred out of the conquest spreadsheet!

Apparently, some dude's Miz Lohan mentioned are HUGE deals with wives and kids

Do U think this sex brag sesh is real, or is someone trying to to sabotage Lindsay?!

With her track record, it could go*eitherway!


----------



## Ladybug09

I love how people don't want to leave Justin Timberlake slept with her. I can believe it, he's a man like any other man out there and will take what's being put out and easy to get.



http://www.celebitchy.com/354980/li...lovers_hedlund_franco_timberlake_ledger_more/
In Touch Weekly has a world exclusive about Lindsay Lohan and her former lovers. Or as some would call them, johns. According to ITW, Lindsay was hanging out with friends in January and they were gossiping about all of the people they had slept with. So Lindsay decided to make an actual list of all the famous people shes banged over the years.

The future of Hollywoods biggest couples could be at stake! In Touch has exclusively obtained a shocking list, penned in Lindsay Lohans handwriting, exposing 36 of her famous lovers. Among the dozens of superstars named are Adam Levine, Zac Efron, Justin Timberlake and Joaquin Phoenix.

They were giggling and talking s about people in the industry, a source, who watched as Lindsay jotted down name after name at the Beverly Hills Hotel on Jan. 30, 2013, tells In Touch.

It was her personal conquest list, the source says. She was trying to impress her friends with the list and then tossed it aside.

The source also shares with In Touch that Lindsay would pause to think at times as if she had to remind herself of who they were.

Also named on the list are Colin Farrell, Evan Peters and Wilmer Valderrama. Many of them never imagined Lindsay would kiss and tell, but she apparently did!

The list has some pretty big names on it, and theyre not all single guys, an industry insider tells In Touch. This getting out now could rock several Hollywood relationships to the core.

[From In Touch Weekly]

Some of these names are not surprising. We all knew that Lindsay banged Wilmer and back in the day, Colin Farrell would have sex with just about anyone. As for Heath Ledger for years, Lindsay has been claiming that she and Heath had a real love affair. I tend to think that they banged a few times and Lindsay tried to connect herself even further to him after he passed away. Im somewhat surprised by Justin Timberlake and Zac Efron? RUN ZAC RUN. Heres the In Touch exclusive image of Lindsays hand-written note:

&#65532;

Lukas Haas?! Joaquin Phoenix?! Jamie Dornan?! Garrett Hedlund?! JAMES FRANCO?!!?! You know what surprises me? Leonardo DiCaprio is not on the list. How is he NOT on the list? I dont really believe that she slept with Garrett Hedlund, and surprisingly enough, I dont believe she slept with Justin Timberlake either. But Ill buy Joaquin, Franco and Levine. Gross, gross, gross.

By the way, I didnt do any coverage of Lindsays OWN series premiere or interview because I didnt think many of you would care at this point. Ive only watched a few clips here and there, and it sounded like she was just spouting off the same crack lies as always. There was this interesting story over the weekend though:*according to Page Six, Lindsay is about to sign a $1 million contract with HarperCollins for her memoir. Apparently, she was trying to get $5 million for it, but no one would pay her that much (especially since theyll probably have to pay for the ghostwriter to do the heavy lifting, I would think). Now I kind of wonder about this In Touch Weekly exclusive  is it possible that this is a tease for the Crackens memoir? That shes basically telling HarperCollins that shell tell all about her famous lovers? Crackspiracy!


----------



## buzzytoes

While I wouldn't be surprised at WHO she slept with, I would also highly doubt half these names are true. Only because it's Lindsay and she cannot seem to tell the truth if her life depended on it. I will be curious to see how much of an uproar it causes though.


----------



## kmh1190

So she's drinking again.  So much for being sober.  And truly, I thought her list would be in the hundreds.


----------



## saira1214

kmh1190 said:


> So she's drinking again.  So much for being sober.  And truly, I thought her list would be in the hundreds.



Exactly. I'm not really surprised by any of this.


----------



## iluvmybags

kmh1190 said:


> So she's drinking again.  So much for being sober.  And truly, I thought her list would be in the hundreds.



Why do you say she's drinking again?  The list was made in January 2013 - last year, before she went to rehab and before Oprah.  I'm not saying that she's not drinking - I really don't know, but haven't seen anything to indicate so - but you said it so definitively, so I just wonder why you think that?


----------



## Ladybug09

iluvmybags said:


> Why do you say she's drinking again?  The list was made in January 2013 - last year, before she went to rehab and before Oprah.  I'm not saying that she's not drinking - I really don't know, but haven't seen anything to indicate so - but you said it so definitively, so I just wonder why you think that?



They probably didn't read the article...&#128515;


----------



## kmh1190

Ladybug09 said:


> They probably didn't read the article...&#128515;




Sorry didn't notice it was 2013 not 2014


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The apartment is being paid for by the production company. It was an advance for the days she is supposed to shoot. 

This was on tonight's episode.


----------



## Ladybug09

kmh1190 said:


> Sorry didn't notice it was 2013 not 2014



No worries.


----------



## yajaira

why would she make a list like that?? she really has nothing better to do does she 

and about justin timberlake i was so sure he was gay....


----------



## myown

^he is married....


----------



## knics33

Dang it! I missed the second episode lol. Was it just as much of a hot mess as the first?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

knics33 said:


> Dang it! I missed the second episode lol. Was it just as much of a hot mess as the first?



You may have trouble sleeping knowing that her baby brother wants a $48k car that nobody can afford to get him. But he deserves it! because all of his friends are driving one. 

or

That the production company held up the checks to the realtor because Lindsay hasn't been shooting her scenes and they were afraid she'd bail once she got the apartment. I guess she is just too tired because she gets up at 5:00. That would be 5PM not AM.

or 

That she had to spend 50 days in a luxury hotel before she was able to move into her Soho duplex.


----------



## lanasyogamama

BagOuttaHell said:


> You may have trouble sleeping knowing that her baby brother wants a $48k car that nobody can afford to get him. But he deserves it! because all of his friends are driving one.
> 
> or
> 
> That the production company held up the checks to the realtor because Lindsay hasn't been shooting her scenes and they were afraid she'd bail once she got the apartment. I guess she is just too tired because she gets up at 5:00. That would be 5PM not AM.
> 
> or
> 
> That she had to spend 50 days in a luxury hotel before she was able to move into her Soho duplex.




:cry:  The poor dear.


----------



## buzzytoes

BagOuttaHell said:


> You may have trouble sleeping knowing that her baby brother wants a $48k car that nobody can afford to get him. But he deserves it! because all of his friends are driving one.
> 
> or
> 
> *That the production company held up the checks to the realtor because Lindsay hasn't been shooting her scenes and they were afraid she'd bail once she got the apartment.* I guess she is just too tired because she gets up at 5:00. That would be 5PM not AM.
> 
> or
> 
> That she had to spend 50 days in a luxury hotel before she was able to move into her Soho duplex.



Oh snap good for them!


----------



## knics33

Well that figures . Good for the production company!


----------



## SpeedyJC

knics33 said:


> Dang it! I missed the second episode lol. Was it just as much of a hot mess as the first?


 
Well for whatever reason she seems to really hate her half siblings. Now I have never been in the position of finding out I have a half sibling but she seemed to really have a hate and disgust for them. She flipped out about them and said something like they will never be part of my life basically bad mouthing them on camera. I guess she blames them for her fathers choices however she is still more than willing to sit down and have lunch her dad. However I am confused because I know the one kid was the result of her dad cheating but the baby with Kate Major is from long after he left her mom so I dont get all the rage for the baby at all.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BagOuttaHell said:


> You may have trouble sleeping knowing that her baby brother wants a $48k car that nobody can afford to get him. But he deserves it! because all of his friends are driving one.
> 
> or
> 
> *That the production company held up the checks to the realtor because Lindsay hasn't been shooting her scenes and they were afraid she'd bail once she got the apartment. I guess she is just too tired because she gets up at 5:00. That would be 5PM not AM*.
> 
> or
> 
> That she had to spend 50 days in a luxury hotel before she was able to move into her Soho duplex.


 
I didnt like how the production agency gave in to her after she threw that I have no money whah whah whah pay for my apartment tantrum because I think part of her troubles is how everyone gives into her and kisses her a$$.

I really need to stop watching this show lol.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

SpeedyJC said:


> I didnt like how the production agency gave in to her after she threw that I have no money whah whah whah pay for my apartment tantrum because I think part of her troubles is how everyone gives into her and kisses her a$$.
> 
> I really need to stop watching this show lol.



Enabling at its finest. I read that this apartment rents for $16K a month.

I am really side eyeing Oprah on this one.


----------



## saira1214

I unfortunately saw an episode last night and it was soooo boring.not tuning in again.


----------



## PJ86

saira1214 said:


> I unfortunately saw an episode last night and it was soooo boring.not tuning in again.



I thought it was really boring too.


----------



## murt

PJ86 said:


> I thought it was really boring too.



Same... I used to think before I saw this show that maybe she had some hope of a comeback, but not anymore. She's lost that charisma that she once had.


----------



## Swanky

BagOuttaHell said:


> Enabling at its finest. I read that this apartment rents for $16K a month.
> 
> *I am really side eyeing Oprah on this one.*


Me too, and I won't be adding to their ratings or putting $$ in their pockets for this.


----------



## AEGIS

I can believe she snagged all of those guys.  Lindsey in her prime was a hottie.


----------



## Swanky

I never thought that.  Her prime to me was when she was a child actor.  Seemed to me as soon as she was an older teen she started being messy.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her prime was Mean Girls. And yeah, I can totally see dudes being attracted to a young hot mess.


----------



## Swanky

I guess young guys could be fascinated by her messiness early on.


All my memories of her, aside from being like 10 yrs old, is her bruised up legs and stumbling out of clubs, falling out of car doors, wrecking cars, hooha hanging out of skirts, etc. . .  really dirty looking.


Outside of Freaky Friday and that era, I really have no positive memories of her.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Enabling at its finest. I read that this apartment rents for $16K a month.
> 
> *I am really side eyeing Oprah on this one*.



Me too. 



AEGIS said:


> I can believe she snagged all of those guys.  Lindsey in her prime was a hottie.



Yeah she used to be stunning. 

I think her prime was definitely when Mean Girls came out. She was so pretty and well spoken back then. But the fall was hard and _very _fast. It didn't take her any time after the success of that movie to hit the club scene, start hanging with the wrong people, etc.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess young guys could be fascinated by her messiness early on.
> 
> 
> All my memories of her, aside from being like 10 yrs old, is her bruised up legs and stumbling out of clubs, falling out of car doors, wrecking cars, hooha hanging out of skirts, etc. . .  really dirty looking.
> 
> 
> Outside of Freaky Friday and that era, I really have no positive memories of her.



Ditto.


----------



## ByeKitty

BagOuttaHell said:


> Her prime was Mean Girls. And yeah, I can totally see dudes being attracted to a young hot mess.



In the early mess-ness, she was still hot


----------



## Sasha2012

She set many tongues wagging last week when some of her celebrity conquests were revealed in a list of lovers she apparently left in a hotel room.

And now more names on Lindsay Lohan's dishonour roll have been revealed by In Touch magazine.

Orlando Bloom, who she affectionately calls 'Orli', Ashton Kutcher, Ryan Phillippe and Benicio Del Toro have all been named as alleged former flames of the actress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-list-36-celebrity-lovers.html#ixzz2wRhiIuH0


----------



## Swanky

Klassy


----------



## curlybee

Oh boy somehow I missed this  "shocking list"

I used to be a huge fan of Lindsay starting from the Parent Trap days. I thought she was completely gorgeous around the time of Mean  Girls. Total girl crush on her then. 

Unfortunately her time at the top didn't last long.

I do wish the best for her, doesn't seem like she'll change too much enabling.

I thought Oprah was above this sort of thing maybe she's genuine I don't know time will tell.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> She set many tongues wagging last week when some of her celebrity conquests were revealed in a list of lovers she apparently left in a hotel room.
> 
> And now more names on Lindsay Lohan's dishonour roll have been revealed by In Touch magazine.
> 
> Orlando Bloom, who she affectionately calls 'Orli', Ashton Kutcher, Ryan Phillippe and Benicio Del Toro have all been named as alleged former flames of the actress.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-list-36-celebrity-lovers.html#ixzz2wRhiIuH0



Already posted this.


----------



## Sasha2012

Ladybug09 said:


> Already posted this.



This one has more names revealed than one you posted last week which was actually a repost of the one I posted a few days earlier .

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...dsay-lohan-thread-818778-46.html#post26386563


----------



## gloomyharlow

She f**ked Evan Peters! Oh hell no! 

She needs to keep herself *very far away* from Michael Pitt and Alexander Skarsgard.


----------



## qudz104

Should we call these guys flames or one night stands?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thats a pretty long list considering how long she was with Samantha.

Maybe its just guys she wanted to do....???  
I mean, how do we know this is really who she slept with?


----------



## Murphy47

qudz104 said:


> Should we call these guys flames or one night stands?




Meaningful one night relationships. Lol


----------



## mundodabolsa

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I guess young guys could be fascinated by her messiness early on.
> .



yeah none of these guys cared about being fascinated. she was a hot female with big boobs. not much else required.


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> This one has more names revealed than one you posted last week which was actually a repost of the one I posted a few days earlier .
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrit...dsay-lohan-thread-818778-46.html#post26386563



It's not a competition...&#128558;


----------



## Ladybug09

qudz104 said:


> Should we call these guys flames or one night stands?



She says she slept with them.


----------



## yajaira

I think guys will take anything that's free ....and easy


----------



## Echoes

^As long as they have their shots first.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladybug09 said:


> It's not a competition...&#128558;




Are you sure? Wink


----------



## qudz104

Murphy47 said:


> Meaningful one night relationships. Lol




Lol!



Ladybug09 said:


> She says she slept with them.




Lol I know but flame kind of implies a relationship was there vs just sleeping with them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Oprah Winfrey told Lindsay Lohan to 'cut the bulls***' Sunday evening during the documentary series chronicling her bid to stay sober.

But after the world witnessed her troublesome behaviour, the 27-year-old actress appeared to be a bit on edge.

The Mean Girls star was seen smoking outside of The Mercer Kitchen in New York's Soho neighbourhood on Monday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ased-troublesome-behaviour.html#ixzz2wwWGvSHj


----------



## emcosmo1639

I watched the show this weekend and am not sure how to react--part of me feels bad for her since she has so many enablers that feed her problems and keep her from getting any better, getting a clue, figuring things out etc.  The other part of me wants to just say "wake up girl," "get a grip," "grow a pair" etc since she is an adult.  In the end, though, I think it's pretty clear she is full of excuses and doesn't see the bigger picture.  This girl is not "there" yet and needs one heck of a wake up call.


----------



## Swanky

I've been saying all along she hasn't hit rock bottom yet. You can tell by her indignant behavior and excuses she's not ready.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

The show only reinforces that she is an entitled a-hole.

Two assistants and a driver. Plus the entire production crew to help this spoiled brat unpack her $17k a month apartment. GMAFB.


----------



## Swanky

I refuse to watch.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> The show only reinforces that she is an entitled a-hole.
> 
> Two assistants and a driver. Plus the entire production crew to help this spoiled brat unpack her $17k a month apartment. GMAFB.



I know it's just ridiculous. She is completely delusional. Completely. What really makes me want to scream is the "sober coach"  Give me a break. If he was doing his job he would have let her have it a _long _time ago. He is nothing more than an enabler riding Oprah's money. I feel bad for her assistant that she hired once she moved to New York... he is treated like sh*t and never told anything. He needs to quit. I loved it when Oprah completely let her have it at the end of the last episode.

Also, Oprah asked about her sobriety and asked if she was clean, including being clean from from Adderall. Lindsay said she was... I don't buy for a second that she isn't abusing adderall (I remember reading a while back that she had a prescription and the judge wanted her off of it and she absolutely raised h*ll). She is blatantly all over the place and manic, and then crashes and sleeps for a whole day. Not buying it at all.


----------



## yslrg390

Lindsay would look so much better if she cut her hair.


----------



## Swanky

And bathed


----------



## BagOuttaHell

knics33 said:


> I know it's just ridiculous. She is completely delusional. Completely. What really makes me want to scream is the "sober coach"  Give me a break. If he was doing his job he would have let her have it a _long _time ago. He is nothing more than an enabler riding Oprah's money. I feel bad for her assistant that she hired once she moved to New York... he is treated like sh*t and never told anything. He needs to quit. I loved it when Oprah completely let her have it at the end of the last episode.
> 
> Also, Oprah asked about her sobriety and asked if she was clean, including being clean from from Adderall. Lindsay said she was... I don't buy for a second that she isn't abusing adderall (I remember reading a while back that she had a prescription and the judge wanted her off of it and she absolutely raised h*ll). She is blatantly all over the place and manic, and then crashes and sleeps for a whole day. Not buying it at all.



My thing is that Oprah and Lindsay both know that she isn't letting this show go because this is her only source of income that will afford her the lifestyle she thinks she deserves. So this so called smack down by Oprah didn't mean a thing to me. 

And if she kisses Dina's *** next week instead of holding it to the fire that will just further my side eyeing Oprah.


----------



## Stephie2800

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> And bathed


----------



## Sasha2012

She adores his lens work, and if reports are to be believed...they even enjoyed a night of passion together in the not-so-distant past. 

And Lindsay Lohan just can't get enough of Terry Richardson (in the work arena at least) because she's posed for another scintillating set of pictures. 

Yet this set of pictures are almost demure for the controversial fashion snapper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-Terry-Richardson-again.html#ixzz2xfCv8Wgj


----------



## Stephie2800

^ She looks so beat up!


----------



## knics33

Why in the h*ll do celebrities like this guy?


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Anyone catch her show this past week?

The one where she went to the dentist and got a dose of valium, propofol, and another drug (I think the one they give women going through labor ) so he could fix her veneer that fell off? Same episode where her sober coach could not give a definitive answer whether she was sober or not. 

Oprah is paying a drug addict to use drugs on her show. Nice life if you can live it.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan hit with claims of continued financial woes as 'both her credit cards are declined for $300 purchase'*

Lindsay Lohan is reported to have had two credits cards declined on a $300 purchase.

The 27-year-old, according to the New York Post, attempted to buy some items from Rag & Bone on Sunday in Soho, New York, when both of her credit cards were rejected.

The troubled star has been mired in financial woes lately, as a recent episode of her docu-series saw her entirely dependent upon producers to come through with checks for a security deposit for a new apartment.

A source told Page Six: 'Lindsay was trying to buy something for around $300 but her credit cards were declined. 

'She looked really embarrassed and tried to negotiate before her friend finally stepped in and paid.'

Reps for Lohan told the Post that the claims are 'Completely false'.

The following day Lohan was spotted on a stroll through the Big Apple in a leather biker jacket, boots, and black denim.

She appeared to have let the alleged embarrassment slip her mind as she smiled during the midday walk.

Meanwhile, Lohan was paid $2 million for her OWN network docu-series but is reported to have already spent the money, according to RadarOnline.

A source told the website that the star is back to being broke: Only Lindsay could get paid such a large paycheck and once again be in dire financial straits. After Lindsays manager, agent, publicist [and taxes] were paid  she was left with $750,000.

This was last year, and Lindsay has never been able to save any money in her life, the insider added. Her reality show has been sold overseas, but she will only get $250,000. 

That money gets divided up among her team, and Lindsay is left with less than $100,000.

The source went on to explain that Lohan blows thru money faster than she can spend it.  

And scenes from a recent episode of her new OWN network docu-series saw the actress verbally attacking producers after they refused to pay her in advance.

It became clear that the actress had no money of her own and needed checks from the production company to secure a new apartment, which she eventually got.

Lohan was treated for substance abuse issues in a rehab facility less than six months ago.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ards-declined-300-purchase.html#ixzz2xg5vTtqo


----------



## buzzytoes

So is she just addicted to prescription meds and alcohol instead of the meth she seemed to be using before? She looks much more clean (like soap and water) than she did before she went to rehab even though I am not buying that she's sober.


----------



## bobbyjean

We'll be reading her obit in the not so distant future.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She adores his lens work, and if reports are to be believed...they even enjoyed a night of passion together in the not-so-distant past.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan just can't get enough of Terry Richardson (in the work arena at least) because she's posed for another scintillating set of pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet this set of pictures are almost demure for the controversial fashion snapper.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-Terry-Richardson-again.html#ixzz2xfCv8Wgj




the pix are as sexy as a plate of cold spaghetti...and i am also asking, what is in terry richardson's  work that people keep ranting on about?


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> the pix are as sexy as a plate of cold spaghetti...and i am also asking, what is in terry richardson's  work that people keep ranting on about?




For me it's the fact that most of his shoots look the same, and he seems to be attracted to young female celebrities - he likes to make his pics as raunchy as he can and then appears in front of the lens sticking up his thumb! It's always the same damn thing. He's a dirty old man, I don't understand why he is celebrated so much.


----------



## Chanel522

I rarely even come into this thread bc it really does make me sad that she has had no more guidance in her life by her parents and now this is where she's ended up. Such a waste of talent &#128543;


----------



## Swanky

I just read her rehab stint was free BTW.  WTF is she spending on?  {like we don't know?}


----------



## iluvmybags

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I just read her rehab stint was free BTW.  WTF is she spending on?  {like we don't know?}



Well, everytime she steps out, she's dressed in head to toe designer & I don't believe anyone's sending her stuff for free anymore.  In fact, whenever I read about how broke she is, my first thought is, "Maybe she should sell some of those designer bags or shoes she makes sure everyone sees',


----------



## pukasonqo

ByeKitty said:


> For me it's the fact that most of his shoots look the same, and he seems to be attracted to young female celebrities - he likes to make his pics as raunchy as he can and then appears in front of the lens sticking up his thumb! It's always the same damn thing. He's a dirty old man, I don't understand why he is celebrated so much.


^^ 
same here, there is nothing of substance in his pics. don't get me wrong, fashion is fashion, not an essay on life but with him his pics always give me first a meh vibe and then a feeling that he is boderlining porn...and not the tasteful kind of.
i sort of can see him screaming obscenities and his models...but what do i know?


----------



## yajaira

eastonb said:


> I want to see her real list not the fantasy list she leaked



That would be a whole telephone book!


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Anyone catch her show this past week?
> 
> The one where she went to the dentist and got a dose of valium, propofol, and another drug (I think the one they give women going through labor ) so he could fix her veneer that fell off? Same episode where her sober coach could not give a definitive answer whether she was sober or not.
> 
> Oprah is paying a drug addict to use drugs on her show. Nice life if you can live it.



Yeah I did. The dentist thing was just hilarious. And the office and dentist seemed sketchy as h*ll. 

The sober coach sucked IMO. And he just wants out of the whole thing. He's over it/was never into it to begin with. 

The biggest eyeroll moment for me was when she was talking about how she needs to start getting up at a decent hour, developing a daily routine, you know, like normal people do. In other words, she needs to stop sleeping till 4:00 after coming down from being tweaked on adderall for several days. And I also laughed my a** off at the second assistant that she hired behind her assistants back. Like really Lindsay, your schedule is just _so _hectic that you need a second assistant. Please. And then he fired her a few days after because she was drinking wine around her. I'm sure that wasn't just her idea.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She can't get up before 4pm on any day of the week but let her knock out her veneer in the middle of the night and she is literally rushing to the dentist office at the crack of dawn. Were we supposed to believe that they called her dentist in LA at what had to be around 5 or 6am?


----------



## knics33

I know. She is just so ridiculous. When she was letting her assistant have it, it made me want to scream. She is so delusional and bratty. He should quit.


----------



## mcb100

I still have some hope for Lil Lo. She's so down to earth sometimes when you watch the documentary, it's like she could be your sister. But then yes there are the totally terrible times like screaming at the assistant and why she can't get her checks when the producers claimed she wasn't evening showing up on time most days. She also makes things difficult for that assistant. Like when he's telling her she has to wake up, and she sleeps in.....and he keeps asking her what outfit she wants him to not pack up and she doesn't even really answer him. I hope that is not how all celebrities treat their assistants.


----------



## TokyoBound

I thought she seemed really sweet when interacting with the kids during her community service.  I seriously hope though she went back though after she told them she would, otherwise that is a really crappy thing to do.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/07/lindsay-lohan/

Lindsay Lohan rocks a piano keys dress after making an appearance on Late Show with David Letterman on Monday (April 7) in New York City.

Earlier in the day, the 27-year-old actress showed off her boho-chic style in a floral jumpsuit while arriving for the show.

Lindsay was on the show to promote her docu-series Lindsay, which airs on Sundays on OWN.

Being in recovery and leaving a place where youre in this little bubble and everything is safe around you, its really hard, Lindsay recently shared on the show. I jumped right into a relationship where we werent on the same page. I wasnt considering the fact that the person I was seeing does drink and I had a glass of wine.


----------



## Swanky

Bloated. . . .


----------



## Chanel522

Very.  She was such a pretty girl, but from all the PS, drugs and alcohol she looks so much older and really puffy.  Nothing youthful about LL anymore.


----------



## ByeKitty

I don't believe it was just one glass of wine... I know how drinking works for an alcoholic.


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She looks awful.


----------



## nori west

The up close of her hand is almost waxwork-ish in appearance. Alarming. Her face is bloated, and I so wish she'd stop her "blowing kisses" pose. It's not flattering. :kiss:


----------



## amoxie92

What a mess!


----------



## Stephie2800

I have no words..........


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Omg she looks TWICE her age at least! Why is she so bloated?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her legs always look good, but her face gives her away.


----------



## Echoes

Guesting on Two Broke Girls next week:



> Next episode:  And the Wedding Cake Cake Cake New  Mon, Apr 14 8:00 PM
> CBS
> Max and Caroline agree to make a wedding cake for a bride (Lindsay Lohan) who can't decide on what style of cake she wants, or much of anything else.


http://www.tvguide.com/tvshows/2-broke-girls/324803


So, sort of playing herself ....  again.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> She adores his lens work, and if reports are to be believed...they even enjoyed a night of passion together in the not-so-distant past.
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan just can't get enough of Terry Richardson (in the work arena at least) because she's posed for another scintillating set of pictures.
> 
> Yet this set of pictures are almost demure for the controversial fashion snapper.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...her-Terry-Richardson-again.html#ixzz2xfCv8Wgj


 
She looks so pretty in all of these


----------



## LoveMyMarc

Gosh, she looks MUCH older than 27!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was clearly running with the motto 'If you've got it, flaunt it' as she stepped out  on Friday night flashing plenty of leg.

Hitting up the Flaunt Magazine & Siwy Present Virgin Sacrifices afterparty following day one of the Coachella Valley Music And Arts Festival in Indio, California with her brother, Michael, the star was 

on her best behaviour as she made true on her promise not to compromise her sobriety.
The 27-year-old showed off a rather unusual style, blending ethereal with rock chick in flowy white and black leather.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rparty-night-one-Coachella.html#ixzz2yiLEZlJM


----------



## iluvmybags

it looks like she cut armholes in a bed sheet and threw it on over a pair of white satin shorts from the 80s


----------



## gloomyharlow

The outfit is awful, but she does look pretty good. Her hair is back to red. So pretty.


----------



## yajaira

Disgusting


----------



## thomasj93

Wearing a &#8364;3000 biker vest by Saint Laurent... wondering how she get those items


----------



## saira1214

Gross


----------



## legaldiva

I'm watching the oWn show, and really hoping she stays sober. Yet the show really puts her family in the spotlight as they show how attached they are to her celebrity status


----------



## Sasha2012

She's vowed to stay sober while at Coachella.

And to do so Lindsay Lohan is staying close to people who really care about her while at the music festival... like sister Ali Lohan.

The 27-year-old was spotted taking a break from all the wild festivities by chatting to her 20-year-old sibling in a VIP section of the weekend-long concert extravaganza on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Lohan-sips-water-backstage-sister-Ali.html


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She's disgusting and treats people horribly.


----------



## bagsforme

Anyone watch the last episode on Own?  She wants a comeback yet her attitude is awful.

It was terrible to make the Elle people wait then cancel.  All cause she couldn't get out of bed.  People continually let her get away with that behavior which is how she's ended up how she is now.

She's disrespectful and doen't deserve any kind of fame.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

bagsforme said:


> Anyone watch the last episode on Own?  She wants a comeback yet her attitude is awful.
> 
> It was terrible to make the Elle people wait then cancel.  All cause she couldn't get out of bed.  People continually let her get away with that behavior which is how she's ended up how she is now.
> 
> She's disrespectful and doen't deserve any kind of fame.



Yes.

But I am over the people that continually give her chances expecting something different.  

I don't know why Elle wanted her anyway. She looks and acts dirty.

This is why she has a sense of entitlement because people continue to let her get away with it.

If you take 2 days to fly from Indonesia why is Lindsay Lohan your Plan A? There are more letters in the alphabet. I would have went on down the list the moment she didn't show up.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Coachella pictures are so annoying to me.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I'm watching last night's episode now.  This family needs to stop trying to repair their image. The more they show of themselves, the more despicable they appear. Dina Lohan is seriously delusional. With a mother that like, I don't see Lindsay ever changing.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

ShoreGrl said:


> I'm watching last night's episode now.  This family needs to stop trying to repair their image. *The more they show of themselves, the more despicable they appear. *Dina Lohan is seriously delusional. With a mother that like, I don't see Lindsay ever changing.




So true. It is like they cannot help themselves.


----------



## Sasha2012

Tales of her tardiness are legendary, but not even the thought of the world witnessing it prevented Lindsay Lohan from living up to them.

Scenes from reality show Lindsay on Sunday night show the actress being branded a 'b***h' by a magazine editor after almost ruining a fashion shoot.

The troubled star had agreed to do a spread with Elle Indonesia, with the magazine flying a team in to New York for the anniversary issue because they wanted to feature the 'great actress'.

But they were soon having second thoughts when she failed to show for the 12.30pm call time, close to her Soho apartment.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ptured-cameras-docu-series.html#ixzz2ysDnKtPO


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Go Fug recaps if you care.

http://www.gofugyourself.com/fug-the-show-lindsay-on-own-recap-season-1-episode-5-04-2014


----------



## mundodabolsa

she's completely insufferable. I keep hate-watching the show though. 

and I wonder if she had to do her own makeup for her couch commentary stuff because she always looks like she has war paint on, especially with the blush. she looks like a clown.


----------



## Swanky

*'That b****, that b****, that b****!' Lindsay Lohan slammed by Elle  Indonesia editor after she sleeps in on day of photoshoot during filming  of her docu-series*

But they were soon having second thoughts when she failed to show for the 12.30pm call time, close to her Soho apartment. 

    'Everybody deserves a second chance': Lindsay  Lohan infuriated the crew of Elle Indonesia who flew to New York to  shoot the fallen star with her bad behaviour and inability to stick to a  schedule as seen in Sunday night's episode of her docu-series on Oprah  Winfrey's OWN Network






 'That  b****, that b****, that b**** Lindsay': The fashion director fumed  about the situation, calling Lindsay out for her behaviour in  Indonesian, which was subtitled for viewers
 Eric Silverberg, the photographer, said he wanted to get the shoot done quickly so he could take advantage of the natural light.

'Everybody deserves a second chance,' fashion director Anindita Saryuf said, as the clock hit 2.30pm.

The  team was told she would be there - maybe - by 3pm as the photographer  worried that the late hour may only give them an hour to work with.
Lindsays rep arrived at 3pm - without the actress. 
'*She  needed to sleep*,' her rep claimed, saying she had been working the  night before, adding that she would be there the next day - not that was  any use to the Elle team.






Peek-a-boob! The star walked around in a state on undress for all to see as she changed her clothes multiple times

 'That  b****, that b****, that b**** Lindsay,' the fashion director was  overheard fuming in Indonesian, with translated subtitles provided so  viewers could understand what she was saying.

The team agreed to return on Sunday, when Lindsay vowed she would be there and do anything they wanted.
 Not  helping her reputation: When they eventually got Lilo on set the  following day after more set-backs, she was less than professional,  making it increasingly difficult to get the shots needed
However, on the morning  she was due to do the rescheduled shoot, she filmed four Russian friends  playing a game of Dare - at 7.21am - as someone is dared to get their  ear pierced with a knife.
'Look at my smile,' the topless man said sarcastically as he fought through the pain. 

Lindsay,  27, was seen arriving at the shoot later that day, on time, the call  time having been scheduled for 1pm, showing off photos of the knife  piercing as she got her hair and make-up done. 

'Youre  really just doing it for the exposure,' she said, saying she wasnt  getting paid. 'Just doing, like, Elle Indonesia, no, theres no payment  in that.

'Its work while having fun,' she said. 'Its very easy work. Its not really considered a job.
She branded it a 'strange' set-up and complained it was too rushed. 
And  she questioned the photographers choice to use natural light 'in the  rain' - and complained about fans taking photos of her from outside.

'It was a bit uncomfortable,' she said.

After five wardrobe changes, the natural light went as she claimed there were paparazzi outside.
'I  cant be comfortable,' she told her entourage before telling the  photographer how to do his job - saying he should shoot her on the  streets walking home.
The snapper agreed.

    'But then there was a guy that showed up that was really aggressive and really uncomfortable,' she said.
She ordered personal assistant Matt to stop the man, who was filming on his cell phone. 
'This  whole thing is now gonna be on YouTube tomorrow,' she complained,  scolding Matt. 'And Ill have to deal with the wrath of that, thank  you.'
'Take the f***ing camera!' she told him.
'Just go, now!' she told the driver of her car as she tried to get away. 'Take the light.'
Matt tried to get the footage off the man, but he wanted $1000 - and then upped his demand to $10,000.

'I was being nice,' the man - a paparazzo who just happened to be passing by - insisted.
'I dont want money. Im going to put it on the news tonight.'

 Hard to please: Lindsay branded the set-up  'strange' and complained that the whole shoot was too rushed - which of  course was down to her lack of time-keeping

*The shoot still wasnt finished so a THIRD day was added and the location was changed to her own apartment.*

'My style of shooting is natural daylight,' the photographer reiterated.
Again, they were running way over schedule, ruining his plans. 
The Elle team urged him just to finish it to the best of his ability - if they could. 

At 3.45pm, she still wasnt ready, so the reality show crew had to set up their lights when it got too dark.

But the photographer struggled to use the tripod as Lindsay took longer and longer to get ready.
When she finally came out, she argued with the photographer again - before she ran in to get changed again.
 'She started late and so everything has to be changed. Its not as smooth as I want it to be,' Anindita said. 

Anindita then said she needed 30 minutes to do a video interview with Lindsay, which didnt go down well.
'I didnt get the interview because she had another plan, which is really bad for me,' she said. 'She has to change.'

'Never waste your life,' she offered by way of advice. 
Later some friends - her sober crew - arrived to take her out.
'My sobriety is going well,' she said. 'It takes time.'

'Im  such a night person,' Lindsay said later as a way of an excuse as she  said she was starting to feel tired too much, as she said she got close  in New York to being 'back in a really horrible place' with nightlife. 
'Im OK being around friends who are having drinks,' she said. 'Thats fine.'
'I  feel like I can go out to clubs. Im so social. I dance all the time  when I go out,' she said. 'I have other things that I find more exciting  than sitting and just drinking.'
She added: 'I know the places I shouldnt be in.'
And she said she knew what kind of 'demons' lurked in certain clubs.





 'My sobriety is going well': Lilo insisted she's  keeping her demons at bay, though her behaviour with her pals suggested  otherwise

'At least Im not the drama right now, Lindsay joked with a casino worker.

She walked down the red  carpet in seconds, as her assistant admitted the hotel probably wanted  her to take more time and answer questions, though she insisted she had  fulfilled her contractual obligations.

Lindsay  said it was tough to attend a booze-fuelled party so soon into her  recovery, admitting she was suffering from anxiety as a result.

'My  biggest worry is for a relapse, said brother Michael. It scares me,  it scares my family to death. This time I really hope is different. I  just want her to be happy.

She  was also seen arguing with mother Dina when she arrived to see her  daughter with ghostwriter Pamela Marin, who is helping Dina pen her  autobiography.

     'Dont give her these, it will freak her out':  The protective mom stood her ground when the writer wanted to ask  Lindsay questions about her father, she warned Pamela as they  waited for Lindsay, as Dina scribbled out the majority of the authors  questions for Lindsay. 
'I dont want to hit her hard, said Dina as she tried to take control.

'This for her is that release she needs.

Pamela  began to quiz Lindsay about growing up as she told how it was very up  and down as they waited for dad Michael to f*** up again.

'It  was really rocky, she said as she recalled how on the first day of  filming The Parent Trap her dad came to visit and then got arrested,  because he had left the state on a warrant, according to Dina. 

And  Lindsay also told how she walked in on her father doing drugs while she  was in Los Angeles filming 2003 comedy Freaky Friday.

'I  just freaked out, she said as she challenged her mother for not coming  to see her when she was living on the west coast at such a young age  even when she said she would. 

'I was in this whirlwind of hanging out, used to being on my own, she said. I was also angry, too. But I needed a mom.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ptured-cameras-docu-series.html#ixzz2ytJMvgj7 

​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

All of her friends look like they are around her younger brother's age. Late teens, early twenties. 

Very telling IMO.


----------



## bagsforme

BagOuttaHell said:


> Yes.
> 
> But I am over the people that continually give her chances expecting something different.
> 
> I don't know why Elle wanted her anyway. She looks and acts dirty.
> 
> This is why she has a sense of entitlement because people continue to let her get away with it.
> 
> If you take 2 days to fly from Indonesia why is Lindsay Lohan your Plan A? There are more letters in the alphabet. I would have went on down the list the moment she didn't show up.



Exactly what I was thinking when she was even an hour late.  Move on to the next person who would love the chance to be in that magazine.

Its unacceptable and unprofessional.  I have zero tolerance for anyone so self intitled.

Same goes for the casino appearance.  She was 2 hrs late and they still paid her??  She says she fulfilled the contract but obviously she wasn't there the full amount of time.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I am side eyeing Foxwoods as well. If they have money to pay Mayweather. I know he didn't show up there for a paltry 100K.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> Tales of her tardiness are legendary, but not even the thought of the world witnessing it prevented Lindsay Lohan from living up to them.
> 
> Scenes from reality show Lindsay on Sunday night show the actress being branded a 'b***h' by a magazine editor after almost ruining a fashion shoot.
> 
> The troubled star had agreed to do a spread with Elle Indonesia, with the magazine flying a team in to New York for the anniversary issue because they wanted to feature the 'great actress'.
> 
> But they were soon having second thoughts when she failed to show for the 12.30pm call time, close to her Soho apartment.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ptured-cameras-docu-series.html#ixzz2ysDnKtPO


 
Is there a link where I can see full episodes of her show? I don't have cable so I am missing out in all the hot mess that is Lilo


----------



## Echoes

I've been recording Two Broke Girls to watch later, but I canceled the recording for tonight's episode.  I just don't want anything to do with her in any way.


Funny how I haven't seen any gossip about her appearance on that show the way there has been about other shows, movies and photoshoots.


----------



## Sassys

EXCLUSIVE: Oprah pulls plug on second season for Lindsay Lohan's reality show - but no one has told her yet!


Lindsay Lohan's OWN network reality TV show will not be renewed, but no one's told her yet!
The OWN network honcho Oprah Winfrey, 60, has called time on the show after poor ratings.
So far only her head TV network executives know, while Lindsay has been kept guessing if she will return. The part reality show/ documentary turned into a 'meltdown' rather than a comeback series.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reality-no-one-told-yet.html#ixzz2z3iNgKyB


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oprah did her a favor.


----------



## mcb100

Yanno, in some ways Lil Lo is relatable. She comes across as sweet sometimes, like someone me and my friends would be with, or just hang out with. But she definitely needs a lot more help. I don't even mean as far as being a recovering addict, I mean I think she has a lot of mental issues going on as well, maybe from coming from a "broken home" or whatever, but I think she could possibly be bipolar....if not, then something's going on in that head.
   When I started watching this series, I thought it was going to be her attempting to make a comeback after bad reviews of her showing up to places late. But it seems like she's always saying the same thing. Every episode is just her apologizing for the previous episode's mistakes. Like the photo shoot. "She just needs to rest," her Reps said. And then the following appearance she had to do at the Halloween party where afterwards she says "I'm just used to being up all night." Like how much sleeping in (or sleeping through things?) can you do before you finally start showing up to work? It's always the same thing, and I really wanted to root for her. I remember the episode where Matt and the driver were joking about her always being late for things.....It really is the same thing. Her showing up late and then the next episode giving a minor apology with some sort of excuse and then all over again.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her sober coach said in the beginning that addiction is a narcissistic disease.

He sure was not lying because she is one personified. Selfish, thoughtless, rude, inconsiderate, etc. etc.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> All of her friends look like they are around her younger brother's age. Late teens, early twenties.
> 
> Very telling IMO.



I noticed that too. Those boys she was hanging out with seemed to have the maturity of 16 year olds. When they showed her filming them at 7 in the morning as they passed around a liquor bottle and dared each other to pierce their ears with a knife... . Like, you have got to be kidding me. She is so delusional/entitled that she doesn't even _try _to hide her putting herself in sketch situations (regarding her sobriety). She films it. SMH.   

The way she dealt with Elle Indonesia is completely unacceptable. She seems to be a lost cause. She just refuses to show discipline, change her ways, etc.

And good for Oprah. She was a complete hot mess and never punctual or reliable. It seems to me the 1st season was maybe cut short? Isn't next week the 2 hour finale? I feel like there wasn't that many episodes.


----------



## iluvmybags

I'm still questioning why Oprah even agreed to do this in the first place!  I haven't watched a single episode, mainly because I've seen all the gossip, all her photos in New York, her blowing kisses to the camera.  I've seen her on the Tonight Show (altho I will say her appearance with Jimmy Fallon was probably the best I've seen her in a very long time).  It was pretty obvious that the realty show was just that - all for show.  It wasn't real or meaningful.  Lindsay hadn't changed her ways and Oprah's crew following her around with cameras would only show that to everyone.  Why would I want to watch someone doing absolutely nothing just going through the motions to make a buck?  It was a dumb idea and I can't believe a second season was ever seriously considered.  I have a feeling this was just something that was put out there, perhaps for more drama.  

I wish all these photographers and foreign mags would stop putting her on their cover or doing photo shoots with her.  I wish people would stop paying her to make an appearance at events/parties.  It all just seems to go to her head and I think she really believes she's still hot $hit when the reality is, she's just plain $hit!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Oprah did it in part for ratings. And as much as I like Oprah, I have come to realize more and more even while watching this network...Oprah thinks she is a savior. I don't think her intentions are malicious but man one commercial after another on OWN is about her getting someone on to the right path.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is one of the most famous child stars in the world.

And the troubled actress paid a nod to her inner youth as she toted a Mickey Mouse handbag while on promotional duties in New York.

The 27-year-old looked chic in a leather jacket atop her white dress as she was spotted after her appearance on Andy Cohen's Watch What Happens Live on Wednesday night.

Lindsay stopped to sign autographs for fans who waited outside the studio as the show was taped, and looked happy and healthy following the appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-Watch-What-Happens-Live.html#ixzz2zAF9ejbf


----------



## SpeedyJC

I actually missed the past couple episodes because I said to myself I wasn&#8217;t going to watch this trainwreck anymore but on Sunday I figured I would give it another shot. After watching she seems to be getting worse in her behavior. I thought this was supposed to show her journey to being a better person? The way she behaved at the photo shoot was disgusting. How she didnt show up at all the first day because she was working late? She was probably just busy drunkenly piercing Russian men&#8217;s ears with knives (reference to show to those who didn&#8217;t watch it).

The poor Elle shoot woman had to return all the designer clothes she had for that day because the designers wanted them back and Lindsay had the nerve to say something along the lines about how she should be credited for wardrobe because she provides clothes for most of her shoots. I can see why since I am sure she doesn&#8217;t show up for them forcing the photo crew to return the clothes and use whatever they can scrounge up from Lindsay's closet. Then after the shoot Lindsay was yelling at the her driver to run a red light just because her picture was being taken. I guess she thinks its ok to put other peoples lives in danger because she is Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wanted to punch her in the face for barking at the driver repeatedly to run the red light.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BagOuttaHell said:


> I wanted to punch her in the face for barking at the driver repeatedly to run the red light.


 
It just goes to show how entitled and how above the law she seems to thinks she is. You bet if he did run that red light and hit a car or a person she wouldnt dare tell the cop that she yelled at the driver until he ran it. Also the only reason why the paps were somewhat all over her at that point was because it was her grand idea to do the photoshoot outside on the streets of NYC. What did she think would happen?


----------



## JessicaGn

Sorry if this was discussed but she confirmed the list right?

I'm so curious to know who those few blurred out names were.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

I never doubted that she wrote the list I do doubt some of those names though. This chick is pathological


----------



## iluvmybags

She is now claiming that the list was stolen when she was moving during the OWN filming, and that the list was one of her "steps" on her way to sobriety 




> *Lindsay Lohan says sex list was part of AA recovery*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan says the list that a magazine said contained a list of her sex partners was something she wrote as part of the Alcoholics Anonymous 12 steps.
> Asked about the list on "Watch What Happens Live," Lohan said she could not "confirm or deny" the claim. She said someone must have found the list while she was undergoing treatment that was supposed to be anonymous.
> 
> "You know what? I'm going to get serious for a second," Lohan said. "That was actually my fifth step in AA at Betty Ford [Drug and Alcohol Abuse Treatment Center]. Someone, when I was moving during the OWN show, must have taken a photo of it. That's a really personal thing and it's really unfortunate."
> 
> Step 5 in the 12-step program involves admitting past wrongs. The recovery organization describes the step as one of the hardest to take, with no other being "more necessary to longtime sobriety and peace of mind."
> 
> The list was first published by In Touch, which identified it as "Lindsay Lohan's List of A-List Lovers Exposed! Handwritten list reveals Lohan's Hollywood Hookups." Famous names included Justin Timberlake, Colin Farrell, Heath Ledger, James Franco, Adam Levine, and Zac Efron.
> 
> "I talk about this on the last episode of the OWN show," she added. "To be continued."
> 
> "Lindsay" wraps up on Sunday with a two-part finale.



http://my.chicagotribune.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-79956808/


----------



## JessicaGn

ForeverYoung87 said:


> I never doubted that she wrote the list I do doubt some of those names though. This chick is pathological



I don't know. She was pretty hot back in the day and many men in Hollywood sleep around indiscriminately. 

I know James Franco denied it but he's so skeezy i don't know whether to believe her or him.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Lindsays way of "admitting past wrongs" is listing out the men she has slept with/wants to sleep with? Bahahaha. Nice try Lindsay. The girl is a pathological liar. She will never get sober until she can be honest with herself.


----------



## sdkitty

I haven't seen her show on the O channel but saw her appearance on Watch What Happens Live.  I think it's a shame that she's messed with her face at such a young age.


----------



## iluvmybags

ShoreGrl said:


> Lindsays way of "admitting past wrongs" is listing out the men she has slept with/wants to sleep with? Bahahaha. Nice try Lindsay. The girl is a pathological liar. She will never get sober until she can be honest with herself.



I think what she's trying to say is that its a list of people she needed to apologize to, or people she needed to "admit a past wrong to" as part of her steps.  That it wasn't actually a list of people she'd slept with.  Perhaps that's why some names were blurred out - maybe there were female names on the list - that is, IF you believe what she's saying.  

The whole thing is so weird to me - making the list in the first place (maybe it was a wishful thinking list?) Why would she even do this, unless it was one of her drunken mistakes (got a little tipsy, started naming off personal conquests, and that's when she whipped out a piece of paper and made a list).   I just didn't like how she pinned the blame on the reality show "When OWN was filming my move, someone took a picture of it" -- she just NEVER can own up to anything can she?  They just announced that there will be no second season, so she no longer had to make nice with Oprah.  She hasn't changed one bit


----------



## myown

but should be there girls names on the list? she had a relationship to the DJ-girl, didn´t she?  And she was not in the list


----------



## sdkitty

myown said:


> but should be there girls names on the list? she had a relationship to the DJ-girl, didn´t she?  And she was not in the list


Andy Cohen asked her that on WWHL and she said it was her first (but maybe not only)


----------



## iluvmybags

myown said:


> but should be there girls names on the list? she had a relationship to the DJ-girl, didn´t she?  And she was not in the list



Maybe it was the female names that were blurred out?  Who knows really.  This is Lindsay Lohan we're talking about - we'll probably never know the true meaning of the "list"


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan -- I HAD A MISCARRIAGE ... During My Reality Show*

Lindsay Lohan says she suffered a miscarriage during the taping of her reality show. 

Lohan dropped the bombshell during the final episode of the OWN show Sunday night ... when asked to reflect on her experience with the reality show.

"No one knows this," Lohan said ... "I had a miscarriage for those two weeks that I took off.

She continued, "It's a very long story, but that's why on the show when it says she doesn't want to come down, I couldn't move, I was sick. Mentally, that messes with you."

Lindsay did not identify the FATHER of the child.

http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/20/lindsay-lohan-miscarriage-reality-show/#ixzz2zUkX6dmM


----------



## Starlett309

I just feel sorry for her. She is completely self destructive.


----------



## pursegrl12

Such a mess


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Hmmm I bet.


----------



## Goldfox

I hope, for there to be good in humankind, that this is true. If this is a lie and excuse.....


----------



## JessicaGn

Goldfox said:


> I hope, for there to be good in humankind, that this is true. If this is a lie and excuse.....



me too but of course publicizing it in this manner will make people rightfully skeptical.


----------



## Swanky

It's not the publicizing that makes me skeptical, it's her history of being a bit, fat liar


----------



## pursegrl12

Well that would be absolutely disgusting and a huge slap in the face to women who've actually had miscarriages  if she lying about that.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This was taped after the show had been airing so that makes me leary.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BagOuttaHell said:


> This was taped after the show had been airing so that makes me leary.


 
I have the same feeling as you. I would hate to think she could stoop this low with her lies but a part of me just doesnt believe her. It could be very possible that she saw all the negative press she was getting for her behavior as far as not letting production film her on set filming days, being late to work, missing meetings, diva behavior ect ect and maybe she felt she needed an excuse to look better for potential employers. 

Also didnt she chain smoke and club for the better part of the series? Doesnt really scream pregnant to me but I guess she could have not known at the time or just didnt care.


----------



## knics33

Yeah I am not buying it either... maybe she was pregnant but I doubt the miscarriage story. I mean, it's a terrible thing to question or roll your eyes at an alleged miscarriage, but she has just been so delusional and dishonest it's very hard for me to believe. 

I also don't buy for a second that she slept with all those men on the infamous list. I think she (and her narcissism) decided to shamelessly spin the story. Again, she's delusional IMO.


----------



## emcosmo1639

SpeedyJC said:


> I have the same feeling as you. I would hate to think she could stoop this low with her lies but a part of me just doesnt believe her. It could be very possible that she saw all the negative press she was getting for her behavior as far as not letting production film her on set filming days, being late to work, missing meetings, diva behavior ect ect and maybe she felt she needed an excuse to look better for potential employers.
> 
> *Also didnt she chain smoke and club for the better part of the series? Doesnt really scream pregnant to me but I guess she could have not known at the time or just didnt care. *



That's why I don't believe it.  If she knew she was pregnant (which maybe she didn't), I can't imagine she'd still smoke to the extent she was on camera.  She may be a mess, but I don't see her as being that reckless to put her own child in harm's way.  I could be wrong, but I'm leaning towards a bs story so she can continue playing victim.


----------



## Sassys

I watched some of the marathon yesterday and that apartment was disgusting. I can't understand why you are in a 3br apartment for 18days, yet nothing was organized. She does nothing all day, so why on earth could she not organize that apartment.

Why was there a mattress on the living room floor, when there are 3br in that apartment??

Kitchen was NASTY! Just watching put my OCD into overdrive.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I thought it looked more organized in the last two episodes. But overall such a waste.

I totally believe she could have been with a number of those guys. This chick is broke. Has been for some time.

She will do anything for money or for something free. She is always on someone's plane or mansion. Probably have been whoring for years. Hate to say it but that's what I think.

Last night when they were asking the public about her show, one lady said she is pathetic. Not earth shattering but that is what she is. A true definition of the word.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/21/lindsay-lohan-sobriety-questioned-in-kode-magazine-feature/

*Lindsay Lohan Sobriety Questioned in 'Kode' Magazine Feature*

Lindsay Lohan shows off some cleavage on the cover of Kode Magazines spring 2014 issue, available online now in limited edition.

Inside the issue, the mag claims that the 27-year-old actress is no longer sober and that she was drinking vodka during the interview.

Here is an excerpt: When speaking of Oprah, Lohan has nothing but glowing qualms of the talk show queen Shes taught me so much and really believes in me, nothing like Barbara Walters, she confesses as she takes a sip from her freshly topped off glass of Vodka on the rocks. From this moment, all questions of sobriety seem irrelevant.

Later, the writer of the article says, The last time I saw Lindsay would be as she made her way into the second day of the Coachella festival with a vodka filled Evian bottle.

Lindsay also revealed some details about a man she is dating when asked if she plans on checking her 10 to 11 bags at the airport. Oh this guy Im seeing sent me a jet because he wants to see me she said. But hes married with kids.

During last nights finale of her docu-series, Lindsay revealed that she recently had a miscarriage while filming the show.


----------



## Poth

Sad.


----------



## myown

she has a show?


----------



## iluvmybags

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/04/21/lindsay-lohan-sobriety-questioned-in-kode-magazine-feature/
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan Sobriety Questioned in 'Kode' Magazine Feature*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan shows off some cleavage on the cover of Kode Magazine&#8216;s spring 2014 issue, available online now in limited edition.
> 
> Inside the issue, the mag claims that the 27-year-old actress is no longer sober and that she was drinking vodka during the interview.
> 
> Here is an excerpt: &#8220;When speaking of Oprah, Lohan has nothing but glowing qualms of the talk show queen &#8216;She&#8217;s taught me so much and really believes in me, nothing like Barbara Walters,&#8217; she confesses as she takes a sip from her freshly topped off glass of Vodka on the rocks. From this moment, all questions of sobriety seem irrelevant.&#8221;
> 
> Later, the writer of the article says, &#8220;The last time I saw Lindsay would be as she made her way into the second day of the Coachella festival with a vodka filled Evian bottle.&#8221;
> 
> Lindsay also revealed some details about a man she is dating when asked if she plans on checking her 10 to 11 bags at the airport. &#8220;Oh this guy I&#8217;m seeing sent me a jet because he wants to see me&#8230;&#8221; she said. &#8220;But he&#8217;s married with kids.&#8221;
> 
> During last night&#8217;s finale of her docu-series, Lindsay revealed that she recently had a miscarriage while filming the show.




What the heck is 'Kode' magazine?  I've never heard of it. She always does these interviews and photo shoots with these obscure/unknown magazines.  I also wonder whether she does this kind of stuff on purpose just be talked & written about - I mean, who's reading 'Kode' magazine?  But now that they say that she was drinking vodka during their interview (and she slams Barbara Walters days after co-hosting 'The View'!) the magazine article is being picked up and talked about.  

And I didn't watch her "reality" show on OWN, but I find it so hard to believe she was pregnant and suffered a miscarriage.   The girl is a pathological liar and lives in her own fantasy world.  Whatever therapy or treatment she went though last year during her two months at rehab seem to have been a total waste of time.  The only thing she's managed to do is stay out of trouble with the law and avoid the courtroom.  I guess for Lindsay, that's an accomplishment!


----------



## SpeedyJC

myown said:


> she has a show?


 
It was a terrible eight part docuseries. I could only stand to watch a couple episodes of it. Basically it was suppose to show her journey through recovery after being sent to rehab for her lying to the police conviction (still baffled as to why she didnt get sent to jail for that one) and her getting back to work. Basically it pretty much confirmed all the not so nice things people have had about her for years. That she is selfish, entitled, lies, doesnt take responsibilty for anything and is in complete denial of her drug and alochol abuse. 

It was very sad to watch just the few shows I did watch and honestly after watching I think that her main problem is not drugs and alcohol I think they play a strong second but I think her main problem is her personality.


----------



## MJDaisy

she's notorious for making up excuses and lying. I definitely think this a lie.


----------



## mcb100

I think it's a lie too. I think some of what she says when she opens her mouth is true, but definitely not all of it. I don't think she's that dumb to openly smoke in clubs and stuff while being pregnant, so that is why I am not believing her this time.


----------



## DC-Cutie

I don't believe she's sober. Her own sobriety coach had an awkward moment when asked about it. Her mother ratted her out, too!


----------



## Swanky

The klassiness just keeps on coming. . .




*Now Lindsay Lohan 'admits she is dating a married father in bombshell interview while under influence of drink and drugs'
*

She caused shockwaves after announcing a recent miscarriage on the latest installment of her reality TV show and the bombshells about Lindsay Lohan's private life keep coming. 

In an alleged vodka-fuelled interview with KODE Magazine, the 27-year-old actress, who has *insisted she has only had one glass of wine since leaving rehab for the sixth time last year*, revealed she has been seeing a married father but did not give his name. 

Speaking of her rich lover, the magazine claims she said: *'Oh this guy Im seeing sent me a jet because he wants to see mebut hes married with kids.'*
Furthermore, the interviewer, who KODE Magazine insisted to MailOnline is a *'trusted source' of theirs, identified only as The Kurator, claims she was high on party drug Ecstasy on the first night of Coachella.*







Confession: Lindsay Lohan admitted to dating a married father in a new interview  with KODE Magazine, where the writer claims she also drank alcohol 

Lindsay's representative did not respond to MailOnline when asked about the affair, drugs or drinking claims.

The interviewer alleged Lindsay's alcohol consumption by explaining that during the interview the star 'takes a sip from her freshly topped off glass of Vodka on the rocks. From this moment, all questions of sobriety seem irrelevant.'
And the writer later hinted that Lindsay's family are aware of her drinking. 

When chronicling Lindsay's trip to the first weekend of the Coachella music festival, the writer said:  'the last time I saw Lindsay would be as she made her way into the second day of the Coachella festival with a vodka filled Evian bottle in hand and accompanied by her sister Ali, and brothers Cody and Michael'.




 *Vodka-fulled interview: Kode's interviewer said Lindsay drank a vokda on the rocks during their interview* 

Despite allegedly drinking during the interview, Lindsay insisted: 'Im not an alcoholic.'
Lindsay took part in a photo shoot for the first issue of the newly relaunched magazine. Her representative claims the star then took part in a Q&A via email but the rep did not respond when questioned about the allegations of drinking, drug taking or seeing a married man.
However, KODE Magazine says while they did complete a Q&A via email, they were offered the published interview from a 'trusted source' and chose to run that instead.

The claims of Lindsay's drinking and affair is likely to disappoint Oprah Winfrey, who has tried to help the star get her life back on track following her latest rehab stint. 

Oprah put together a reality TV show for the star on her network OWN, which followed Lindsay's attempts to get her life back on track following rehab and allowed her to present her side of the story to the public.
However, the media mogul will not be happy with these latest admissions from the star. 

While she is sure to upset Oprah with the interview, Lindsay only spoke glowingly of her mentor as she bashed broadcast legend Barbara Walters.
She said: 'She's taught me so much and really believes in me, nothing like Barbra Walters.'
The news of Lindsay's affair comes after she revealed in the finale of her reality show that she had a miscarriage recently.





 Her own worst enemy: While she has claimed she wants to get her life and career back on track, Lohan's affair and drinking are not the best way to go about it   

The Mean Girls star said it was the reason she took a couple of weeks off from filming the programme for Oprah's OWN network, which held up production.

She said: 'No one knows this, I had a miscarriage for those two weeks that I took off. It's a very long story.'





He won't be happy: It's unlikely Chanel's Karl Lagerfeld will be happy that Lindsay chose to wear a T-shirt with his face on it for her photo shoot   

Lindsay did not reveal the identity of the father when she made the confession.
However, the KODE magazine article claims the star thought she may have been pregnant by her married lover when she was at Coachella, on April 14. It is unclear if this is the same pregnancy she talked about on her reality TV show Lindsay.

In a recently filmed interview where she was asked what it is like to watch her own series, she admitted it was difficult, especially as people were frustrated she took a break from filming.

Lindsay said: ''That's why on the show when it says she doesn't want to come down, I couldn't move, I was sick. Mentally, that messes with you.





 Strike a pose: Lindsay also posed for a fashion shoot for the magazine as she spilled her secrets to her interviewer

'Watching this series, I just know how I felt at that moment and I can relate to that girl, which sounds kind of crazy, but I'm like, "Oh my god, this is really sad. Who's helping her?"

'There was a lot going on in my life then. I cried so many times watching it. Because I dont see it as me - its strange. Its weird.'





 
* What will Oprah say? Lindsay's interviewer claims the troubled star took Ecstasy at Coachella, something which will upset her mentor Oprah*

It was a dramatic ending to the little-watched series, which began four days after she left rehab last summer, which was her sixth stay in six years, until now. 

It remains to be seen whether there will be an anti-Oprah backlash over the development, especially as OWN teased about her 'announcement' in the finale episode trailer.

She has already been criticised for letting the series air in the first place.




 
Taking the plunge: Lindsay wore a daring red leather top for the photo shoot which accompanied her revealing interview 









  Festival fun: Lindsay Lohan enjoyed the first weekend of Coachella earlier this month 



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2609600/Lindsay-Lohan-admits-affair-married-father-vodka-fuelled-interview-fashion-magazine.html#ixzz2zZAGdRs4


----------



## bobbyjean

Not much left for her other than porn and drug/alcohol overdose.


----------



## yajaira

I don't think the porn people want her


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> *Lindsay Lohan -- I HAD A MISCARRIAGE ... During My Reality Show*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan says she suffered a miscarriage during the taping of her reality show.
> 
> Lohan dropped the bombshell during the final episode of the OWN show Sunday night ... when asked to reflect on her experience with the reality show.
> 
> "No one knows this," Lohan said ... "I had a miscarriage for those two weeks that I took off.&#8221;
> 
> She continued, "It's a very long story, but that's why on the show when it says she doesn't want to come down, I couldn't move, I was sick. Mentally, that messes with you."
> 
> Lindsay did not identify the FATHER of the child.
> 
> http://www.tmz.com/2014/04/20/lindsay-lohan-miscarriage-reality-show/#ixzz2zUkX6dmM


 
For some reason, I don't believe this. I just don't. 



yajaira said:


> I don't think the porn people want her


 
Nobody wants to see a haggard vagina.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I think the lie is in her looks. Its obvious she's still drinking. There is no light left in her eyes. Her overblown lips and aged skin are testament to it. Its not even remotely amusing to me anymore..its just tragic.

Yes..Lindsay is a grown woman now but her parents have much to answer for.


----------



## CobaltBlu

why is she still getting all this attention? Its mind boggling. (not in the thread, but magazines, etc.)


----------



## gloomyharlow

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the lie is in her looks. Its obvious she's still drinking. There is no light left in her eyes. Her overblown lips and aged skin are testament to it. Its not even remotely amusing to me anymore..its just tragic.
> 
> Yes..Lindsay is a grown woman now but her parents have much to answer for.


 
I think Lindsay is so delusional....she thinks it still 2003, where at the time she was in the prime of her career and a lot of focus was on her, but for her films and music career. I agree with you on how she looks. I can't believe this is a 28 year old woman. Smoking wreaks havoc on the skin, as well as sun tanning too much, drugs and alcohol - all of which Lindsay has done abundantly over the years. It's catching up with her now. Shame. She use to be such a stunner.


----------



## JessicaGn

CobaltBlu said:


> why is she still getting all this attention? Its mind boggling. (not in the thread, but magazines, etc.)



I think because it was a possible redemption story but now that that is clearly not the case, the industry needs to stop giving her chances. It only fuels her dysfunction.


----------



## melvel

She has no career prospects in the near future. Look at Winona after the shoplifting episode...one of the talented young actresses around and then her career went nowhere.  And Winona was nowhere near the trainwreck that Lindsay is now.

The best Lindsay can hope for is a career resurgence ala Robert Downey Jr., but even that came several years after.  Maybe when Lindsay is already in her early to mid 30's.


----------



## mundodabolsa

CobaltBlu said:


> why is she still getting all this attention? Its mind boggling. (not in the thread, but magazines, etc.)



it's funny because I was just thinking the opposite. noticing how little attention this miscarriage story is getting and what that says for how irrelevant she's become.


----------



## wifeyb

she used to be my favorite celeb, especially when she was with Samantha, then she went off the edge, now she's almost unrecognizable! her lips are way too big, she was on jimmy fallon and she's just not the same anymore.


----------



## ByeKitty

gloomyharlow said:


> I think Lindsay is so delusional....she thinks it still 2003, where at the time she was in the prime of her career and a lot of focus was on her, but for her films and music career. I agree with you on how she looks. I can't believe this is a 28 year old woman. Smoking wreaks havoc on the skin, as well as sun tanning too much, drugs and alcohol - all of which Lindsay has done abundantly over the years. It's catching up with her now. Shame. She use to be such a stunner.



She's riding her own coattails... It's bizarre


----------



## AEGIS

i judge any man that sleeps with her


----------



## qudz104

AEGIS said:


> i judge any man that sleeps with her




I was going to write something similar... I wonder what all these guys see in her! Maybe the mean girls version of her, sure, but now? If they want an easy lay there are much better options out there I'm sure, lol.

Also I too highly doubt she had a miscarriage but imagine if it were true! I can't imagine her as a mother.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

qudz104 said:


> I was going to write something similar... I wonder what all these guys see in her! Maybe the mean girls version of her, sure, but now? If they want an easy lay there are much better options out there I'm sure, lol.
> 
> Also I too highly doubt she had a miscarriage but imagine if it were true! I can't imagine her as a mother.



Pretty sure what they saw doesn't have a face.


----------



## michie

BagOuttaHell said:


> Pretty sure what they saw doesn't have a face.



This! Not to mention, what they used only has 1 eye and can't see! IDK why women put so much thought into sex.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

michie said:


> This! Not to mention, what they used only has 1 eye and can't see! *IDK why women put so much thought into sex.*



Yes!!!!!!


----------



## ShoreGrl

"Married man with kids who sends a jet when he wants to see her" = escort

I can see Lindsay's spin on this now. She didn't order alcohol, she ordered water. The waiter brought her alcohol to set her up b/c that's what people do. They want her name tied to their restaurant. She didn't take ecstasy knowingly. She asked a friend for Tylenol and that's what they gave her.  People are against her and want to see her fail.


----------



## leeann

Then she'll say the reason that she didn't send the vodka back is because then they author will say she is being a diva for not drinking it. She had no choice,you guys!


----------



## bobbyjean

yajaira said:


> I don't think the porn people want her



Probably right.


----------



## murt

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the lie is in her looks. Its obvious she's still drinking. There is no light left in her eyes. Her overblown lips and aged skin are testament to it. Its not even remotely amusing to me anymore..its just tragic.
> 
> Yes..Lindsay is a grown woman now but her parents have much to answer for.



Definitely.... it's very sad. Not only her parents but the people employing and surrounding her when she was a child/teenager.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has been quite a week of revelations for Lindsay Lohan, who confessed she had a miscarriage and allegedly admitted she is dating a married father.

But the actress was still in good spirits as she jetted into London overnight on Monday, arriving on Thursday.

Lindsay was wearing a same big smile on her face both when she left her New York apartment and as she emerged from Heathrow airport the following day.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...married-father-jets-London.html#ixzz2zgVK4FD5


----------



## JessicaGn

It's so sad what she's become. She looks awful in those photos.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah, just awful  Pale, bloated, dead in the eyes.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has hit the headlines on numerous occasions over the last few weeks due to her rather dramatic docu-series.

But Lindsay Lohan isnt keeping a low profile instead the actress was seen wearing a brightly coloured Hawaiian shirt as she left her hotel in London on Wednesday.

The 27-year-old is in the UK for a much-anticipated appearance on Alan Carr: Chatty Man on Friday evening when fans are hoping she will lift the lid on the recent drama surrounding her personal life.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ahead-Alan-Carr-appearance.html#ixzz2zji7UHPp


----------



## Sasha2012

Between the news of her miscarriage, alcohol relapse, and married older beau, she's been making headlines - and clearly not for the classiest of reasons.

But Lindsay Lohan put her troubles behind her on Saturday, showing her sophisticated and sculpted side as she left The Chiltern Firehouse in London.

The 27-year-old actress - whose make-up even appeared to be in tact - was seen smiling as she walked through the hot spot's back door, displaying her toned, fair-skinned legs in a white mini dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...gs-exits-London-night-club.html#ixzz304G93hlK


----------



## Nathalya

Oh Lindsay....


----------



## iluvmybags

It kills me that she's like a walking billboard for high-priced designers - Chanel, Gucci, Hermes, Givenchy, etc. - she makes sure all those labels and logos are shown off for all to see!  I still don't believe designers are still giving her things for free, and she's repeatedly moaned about how broke she is (and wasn't her credit card denied at Rag & Bone, which is no where near Chanel or Hermes!) so she's either continuing to live beyond her means or she's got sugar daddies on board to buy her all this stuff (maybe the same one who hired a private plane for her).  I'm all for designer clothing or shoes and bags, and have nothing against wearing them, but there's something about the way Lindsay wears this stuff - its like so "in your face" and looks tacky rather than sophisticated or tasteful.


----------



## tangowithme

This makes me sad. I kept reading about what was going on with her. Although I said to myself "do not post in this thread any more",  I want to add my two cents' worth today. 

I was so hopeful on her behalf that she would get the monkey off her back. She's been sliding. Going by her own story concerning the married beau, she made more bad choices, leading in the wrong direction once again. And why, why advertise a miscarriage which in her case seems nothing but a marketing ploy rather than the heartbreak a miscarriage is? 

Not being in Lindsay's shoes, I don't know what the truth is. But something smells mighty fishy to me.


----------



## ByeKitty

iluvmybags said:


> It kills me that she's like a walking billboard for high-priced designers - Chanel, Gucci, Hermes, Givenchy, etc. - she makes sure all those labels and logos are shown off for all to see!  I still don't believe designers are still giving her things for free, and she's repeatedly moaned about how broke she is (and wasn't her credit card denied at Rag & Bone, which is no where near Chanel or Hermes!) so she's either continuing to live beyond her means or she's got sugar daddies on board to buy her all this stuff (maybe the same one who hired a private plane for her).  I'm all for designer clothing or shoes and bags, and have nothing against wearing them, but there's something about the way Lindsay wears this stuff - its like so "in your face" and looks tacky rather than sophisticated or tasteful.



I seriously think she gets all of this stuff from being an escort and calling the paps. Sad life.


----------



## dangerouscurves

I pray that she still has hope. I really like her movies from when she was a kid until Mean Girls.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well she lived above a consignment store so maybe she got stuff from there. I think it is pretty evident the high end designers are not giving her anything. The Elle Indonesia person couldn't get Indonesian designers to loan her anymore clothes after the shoot was postponed.


----------



## Stansy

Wasn't one of her goals in life to have earned an Oscar by the time she is 30? Smh at her...


----------



## Livia1

byekitty said:


> i seriously think she gets all of this stuff from being an escort and calling the paps. Sad life.




+1


----------



## MJDaisy

she needs a solid cleaning. she looks dirty.


----------



## xikry5talix

What man would want to have sex with her anyways? She seems so dirty and not even hot eye candy anymore...


----------



## Sasha2012

There have reports that she's completely fallen off the wagon and was allegedly spotted drinking alcohol at Coachella.

But Lindsay Lohan has denied those accusations.

Now fans are lashing out at the allegedly sober 27-year-old for continuing to showcase a hard-partying lifestyle on social media, according to Radar Online.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-antics-insists-shes-sober.html#ixzz30Exnopto


----------



## MJDaisy

Sasha2012 said:


> There have reports that she's completely fallen off the wagon and was allegedly spotted drinking alcohol at Coachella.
> 
> But Lindsay Lohan has denied those accusations.
> 
> Now fans are lashing out at the allegedly sober 27-year-old for continuing to showcase a hard-partying lifestyle on social media, according to Radar Online.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-antics-insists-shes-sober.html#ixzz30Exnopto



ugh lindsay denying any accusations doesn't mean anything...every word out of her mouth is some BS! this girl is a mess! but i can't look away.


----------



## boxermom

Yuck! Those latest photos just make me feel like I need a long, hot shower.


----------



## Swanky

Ick, he looks as greasy as her!




*REVEALED: Lindsay Lohan's married lover 'is Spanish artist Domingo Zapata, 39, who has two children'* 

In Kode magazine Lindsay Lohan revealed she was dating a married man who had children.
Though the 27-year-old actress' rep told MailOnline the quote was 'fabricated,' Star magazine maintains it is not, and has even tracked down the man. On Wednesday the publication reported the man the Georgia Rule actress was referring to is Domingo Zapata, a Spanish artist.
'Hes been a shoulder for her to cry on, and its meant everything to her,' an insider said.






Her mystery man revealed: Lindsay Lohan has been seeing married father of two Domingo Zapata, who she's pictured with in Miami on December 5

Domingo separated from wife Stacy Belyea in 2007, added the weekly, and claimed that he is 'totally in love' with The Canyons actress. It was also revealed that Zapata is 'wealthy' and has taken care of the reality star.

The Mean Girls actress turned to the ruggedly handsome artist after she suffered from a miscarriage, added the publication. Lohan talked about her ordeal on her reality show for OWN.
The redhead is claimed to have told Kode magazine in mid April: 'Oh this guy Im seeing just sent me a jet because he wants to see mebut hes married with kids.'





In love?: The Mean Girls actress was seen smoking with the Spanish artist on March 24 in NYC


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2616855/Lindsay-Lohans-married-lover-revealed-father-two-Domingo-Zapata-39.html#ixzz30Ngg1BGe


----------



## myown

I read "Lindsay Lohan has married lover..." because of the "Lindsay Lohan*´s*" and I was like


----------



## tabasc0

myown said:


> I read "Lindsay Lohan has married lover..." because of the "Lindsay Lohan*´s*" and I was like



LOL! I read it the same way!


----------



## qudz104

He's been separated from his wife for 7 years, is adding the married part supposed to make it seem juicier?


----------



## September24

is he all she can get now? omg


----------



## Dedestyle

She seems soooo .... Esh  ....... I feel dirty


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was spotted partying in the early hours of Wednesday morning at a club in London.

But just a few hours earlier, the actress had tweeted that she was back in New York and missing the UK.

It seems Lindsay may have been keen on keeping a low profile as she secretly stayed on in the British capital.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...g-London-tweeting-New-York.html#ixzz30QTT10y9


----------



## pukasonqo

her sugar daddies must have deep pockets...


----------



## AEGIS

I hope she never meets his kids.


----------



## yajaira

AEGIS said:


> I hope she never meets his kids.



I doubt he would ever let her near them


----------



## Swanky

^why? His decisions can't be too sound considering the company he's keeping.


----------



## Swanky

*James Franco Says Lindsay Lohan Is "Delusional," Says They Only Kissed *




*James Franco* is coming clean about *Lindsay Lohan*.

Though he has denied hooking up with the troubled actress in the past, James now admits the two did share some sexual contact.

"We maybe kissed, it was lame," Franco told *Howard Stern* when talking about LiLo's hookup list earlier today.

"I  bet you if we brought her in here and you asked her to her face &#8216;Did  you have sex with James?' she'd say 'Yes,'" James continued. "I will  swear on my mother&#8217;s life that I never had sex with her. I can't believe  she put me on that private list. She's so delusional!"

The 36-year-old says their one-time lip-lock happened when he was filming his second *"Spider-Man"* movie and he was a "nice guy" about it.

He  went on to say that Lohan actually snuck into his room one night --  uninvited -- while they were both staying at the Chateau Marmont.

"She  even broke into my room one time," he says. "I was on the couch and I  opened my eyes and there's Lindsay in my room at 3 a.m. I don't know  what to say other than we were at this hotel during a very dark period  of her history and I think she liked, it seemed pretty damn clear that  she liked me"

Lohan talked about the list during a recent appearance on "Watch What Happens Live."

"That  was actually my fifth step in AA when I was in Betty Ford," Lohan said  at the time "Someone must have taken a photo of it, it's really  unfortunate."

http://www.toofab.com/2014/04/30/james-franco-lindsay-lohan-delusional/


----------



## saira1214

Wow, she's very pathetic.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks like she smells... And why is she clubbing on a Wednesday?? I thought she wanted people to take her seriously again.


----------



## knics33

I believe him. I don't buy that she's hooked up with half those people. I think that was probably the list of people she _wanted _to hook up with. And she is so much in la la land that she wants the media/public to believe that she did. I think she desperately wants to prove that she was/is desired, hot, etc. 

She really is a lost cause.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I don't believe she had a miscarriage either.


----------



## Sasha2012

She partied until the early morning hours the past two nights in London, despite tweeting she was back in New York.

And while Lindsay Lohan may be trying to keep a low profile she was spotted once again on Friday heading out to dinner in the English city.

Wearing an understated but elegant ensemble, the 27-year-old looked pretty as she stepped out for a night on the town.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-night-partying-London.html#ixzz30cj0UBds


----------



## pukasonqo

pls,pls stop the blowing kisses faces!!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Compare how she looks in these pics ^^ to how she looked back in early March when she appeared on The Tonight Show - don't tell me she hasn't fallen off the wagon! And what kind of moron tweets that she's back home & misses London, and then has her picture taken in London the very next day! She is unbelievable!


----------



## Tivo

She looks dirty and homeless.


----------



## boxermom

It's exhausting just reading about her roller-coaster life.


----------



## saintgermain

so much wasted potential


----------



## pursegrl12

Her hands look like that of a 65 yr old


----------



## murt

yeah.. though she looked bad in early march too - the big issue is the fillers.


----------



## lanasyogamama

pukasonqo said:


> pls,pls stop the blowing kisses faces!!!



Can we do one of those internet petitions?  She needs to be stopped.


----------



## boxermom

pursegrl12 said:


> Her hands look like that of a 65 yr old



Hands don't lie. Ever notice how Madonna has been wearing those ridiculous gloves all the time?

I saw a woman at a party who was botoxed and face-lifted within an inch of her life. Then she put her hand to her face and it was a huge disconnect--like 2 different people in one body. I have heard of people getting hand-lifts, of all things!


----------



## lanasyogamama

boxermom said:


> Hands don't lie. Ever notice how Madonna has been wearing those ridiculous gloves all the time?
> 
> I saw a woman at a party who was botoxed and face-lifted within an inch of her life. Then she put her hand to her face and it was a huge disconnect--like 2 different people in one body. I have heard of people getting hand-lifts, of all things!



My friend experienced that when she rode in an elevator with Priscilla Presley


----------



## gloomyharlow

I just watched The Canyons. What the f**k did I just watch? Terrible....


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> Can we do one of those internet petitions?  She needs to be stopped.[/
> 
> ^^
> wish he had a "like" or "thumbs up" button, if you start one of those petitions i am signing in!!!


----------



## lanasyogamama

pukasonqo said:


> lanasyogamama said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do one of those internet petitions?  She needs to be stopped.[/
> 
> ^^
> wish he had a "like" or "thumbs up" button, if you start one of those petitions i am signing in!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Swanky

Oh, she swears!  So it must be true! lol

 *Lindsay Lohan I Swear to God ... I Had a Miscarriage*

 *         5/11/2014 1:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

                    EXCLUSIVE
*






Lindsay Lohan *has sworn under penalty of perjury *she suffered a miscarriage* ... which means she better be telling the truth, or she could land in jail.

Lindsay made the declaration in new court docs in a *$5 million lawsuit* over her clothing line 6126.

You'll recall, Lindsay was *given a reprieve*  from responding to the lawsuit while she was in rehab last year -- but  even after getting out  she failed to respond ... so she lost the case.

Lindsay wants to undo the damage and she's using her miscarriage as an excuse.

In the new court docs, Lindsay writes, *"I have been overwhelmed since leaving rehab and dealing with my sobriety and a miscarriage."*

There's been tons of speculation that Lindsay made up the miscarriage story to garner buzz for her *Oprah* show -- or maybe just to get sympathy votes -- but these are legal documents ... which means she's under oath.

If it comes out that Lindsay lied in the docs ... under penalty of perjury ... she could face jail time.

Nothing new.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz31Q9DjMUz


----------



## pursegrl12

She's such a tool


----------



## pukasonqo

cry me a river...


----------



## californiaCRUSH

She makes my brain hurt.


----------



## Stephie2800

Her face is always so swollen...


----------



## Swanky

um. . .  
*Lindsay Lohan Feels Blessed to Have Dina Lohan as a 'Strong, Loving, Wonderful Mommy!' *





*Lindsay Lohan* looks super chic in a blue blazer as she heads to lunch with socialite *Lady Victoria Hervey* earlier in the weekend in London, England.
 The 27-year-old actress posted a tribute to her mother *Dina Lohan* in honor of Mother&#8217;s Day!
 &#8220;Blessed to have such a strong, loving, wonderful mommy!&#8221; *Lindsay* wrote on her Twitter account.
 She posted the same pic of the duo on her Instagram with the caption &#8220;Happy Mother&#8217;s Day mommy!!!! @dinalohan &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; I love you soooooo much!.&#8221;


----------



## boxermom

^Yeah, Dina wins mother of the year. What a sad family.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Wonder why she didn't post these of her and Dina.


----------



## lanasyogamama




----------



## Solemony




----------



## myown

poor Cody!


----------



## Nathalya

lanasyogamama said:


>



x10


----------



## tomz_grl

Are they making out?


----------



## NovemberRain

Those pics are sad and disturbing. I watched a biography of LiLo yesterday and it made me so sad to see her as such a bright vibrant child, and realize what she has become.


----------



## iluvmybags

Those pics are like 2-3 years old


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

iluvmybags said:


> Those pics are like 2-3 years old



I didn't say they were recent...


----------



## Stephie2800

Are they FRENCH kissing?????????


----------



## dangerouscurves

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wonder why she didn't post these of her and Dina.



Eeeyyywwww!!!! So wrong on every level!!!


----------



## boxermom

Seeing stuff like this makes me so grateful for my ordinary life.


----------



## kirsten

I don't think there was any tongue in their kiss. Lindsay's fat over-filled lips makes it look so, but still way too close for comfort.


----------



## gloomyharlow

what the....:weird:


----------



## MJDaisy

watching her documentary is so sad. she is the biggest train wreck i've ever seen. Also watching her say that "this is a documentary and not a kardashian reality show"...give it up honey, they are way more successful than you.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Pics of Lindsay out last night from the Daily Mail. I cant believe I am the same age as her 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-Lohan-hits-two-events-one-night-London.html


----------



## gloomyharlow

If she at least stopped smoking, she would help herself a little bit of not looking so damn old.


----------



## pukasonqo

where is that petition to stop those kissy faces!!!! and when was the last time she had a shower ( real one w soap and water), she looks dirty, not sexy dirty but stinky, stained dirty.


----------



## saira1214

I wish she would cut her hair. It just look ratty and bad.


----------



## TrinketTattle

How come her face is always so puffy? Can alcohol abuse do that, or fillers or something?


----------



## ByeKitty

Alcohol makes you bloated...


----------



## Swanky

Fillers can too, but alcohol definitely causes it.


----------



## boxermom

alcohol definitely bloats and it shows around the cheeks and jawline. Her skin looks orange to me. If it's tanning product, she needs a new brand.


----------



## Tivo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Wonder why she didn't post these of her and Dina.



reactiongifs.com/r/omg.gif


----------



## Sasha2012

Well, she does call herself the clumsiest person in the world.

Lindsay Lohan may want to stay away from superyachts, especially ones named Oasis, because for her they are anything but a peaceful escape.

The 27-year-old narrowly missed taking a painful tumble on Sunday night as she left a boat party in Cannes, France.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uperyacht-took-tumble-2010.html#ixzz328fHw0Te


----------



## smilerr

That hair is a horrible mess...


----------



## TrinketTattle

ByeKitty said:


> Alcohol makes you bloated...





Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Fillers can too, but alcohol definitely causes it.





boxermom said:


> alcohol definitely bloats and it shows around the cheeks and jawline. Her skin looks orange to me. If it's tanning product, she needs a new brand.



Wonder if she realizes what she's doing to herself, not just to her face but to her health in general. She looks way too old for her age..


----------



## Bag*Snob

I wonder who is funding her trip to Cannes?


----------



## Swanky

Her married boyfriend?


----------



## Sassys

It amazes me how this girl does not have a pot to piss in, yet stays living the lux life.


----------



## knics33

Sassys said:


> It amazes me how this girl does not have a pot to piss in, yet stays living the lux life.



Right? I bet her debt is just insane. 

She always looks so dirty and bruised. Ick.


----------



## pukasonqo

smilerr said:


> That hair is a horrible mess...




the whole thing (including lilo, hair, dress, shoes) is a horrible mess


----------



## limom

Sassys said:


> It amazes me how this girl does not have a pot to piss in, yet stays living the lux life.





knics33 said:


> Right? I bet her debt is just insane.
> 
> She always looks so dirty and bruised. Ick.



I think she is " working " there......


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan $150,000 Richer Miscarriage Details to Remain Secret*

 *        5/19/2014 2:53 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE






Double victory for* Lindsay Lohan* ... she just got $150k to settle her lawsuit against a clothing company -- huge money for Linds -- and now, she won't have to *talk about her miscarriage* in court.

According to new legal docs, Lindsay's clothing label 6126 struck the settlement agreement this week with D.N.A.M. Apparel Industries, the company she sued last year *for $1.1 million*.

Lindsay claimed D.N.A.M. failed to pay her hundreds of thousands of dollars for licensing her 6126 trademark for international clothing sales. D.N.A.M. *sued Lindsay right back*, insisting her druggie reputation made it impossible to unload the merch.

We're told the settlement kills BOTH lawsuits -- and D.N.A.M.'s demand to force Lindsay to *testify about the miscarriage* ... which she had raised as an excuse for not responding to their lawsuit.  

No end to this chick's good luck.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz32GXTa6SW


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been keeping a low profile during her stay in the South of France for the Cannes Film Festival.

And on Tuesday evening Lindsay Lohan continued trying to remain on the down-low as she was seen being whisked into her hotel surrounded by a group of pals after a night out.

But the 27-year-old stood out like a sore thumb wearing a white split maxi dress by Kate Moss for Topshop.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...age-missed-dramatically-split-maxi-dress.html


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks like a damned clown.


----------



## saira1214

Looks like she got a new Balenciaga bag. I'm sure it wasn't given to her by Bal either.


----------



## Chanel522

She just looks like a mess.


----------



## pukasonqo

wonder if lilo and tara reid are in the same line of business? washout actresses getting paid for...


----------



## chantal1922

pukasonqo said:


> wonder if lilo and tara reid are in the same line of business? washout actresses getting paid for...



pretty much.  I bet she has been in that line of business for a while.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been doing her best to maintain a low profile while attending the Cannes Film Festival.

But on Wednesday Lindsay Lohan decided to let her hair down and make herself known as she hit up the VIP room at the film celebration in the South of France.

The 27-year-old made quite the fashion statement as she arrived in a thigh-skimming leather dress for the exclusive outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-dress-Cannes-VIP-room.html#ixzz32SAIu98L


----------



## pursegrl12

Looking disgusting as usual.....


----------



## limom

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been doing her best to maintain a low profile while attending the Cannes Film Festival.
> 
> But on Wednesday Lindsay Lohan decided to let her hair down and make herself known as she hit up the VIP room at the film celebration in the South of France.
> 
> The 27-year-old made quite the fashion statement as she arrived in a thigh-skimming leather dress for the exclusive outing.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ming-dress-Cannes-VIP-room.html#ixzz32SAIu98L



Oh Jean Roch, you will never change!
Keep the party going....


----------



## knics33

pursegrl12 said:


> Looking disgusting as usual.....



Right... and drunk.


----------



## Tivo

When was the last time she showered?


----------



## saira1214

Nope. Not wasted at all.


----------



## gloomyharlow

I like the red hair color on her though. So much better then that bleach blonde she was sporting for a time.


----------



## JessicaGn

Chanel522 said:


> She just looks like a mess.



She is a mess.


----------



## mcb100

I definitely don't hate Lindsay. I have had a rough time in the world as well, and so have many of my friends. (But you go into a treatment center, you get the help you need, and then you overcome it, whether it's addiction, or other internal health issues.) But quite honestly, what I think Lindsay really needs to work on is living within her means....just from watching her reality show it's clear to me that she isn't rich anymore. (She'd get very dramatic over money, and saying that she *needs* money, which isn't normally what currently rich people say or exaggerate on.)

There's pictures of her in France, and her traveling and shopping everywhere all the time, yet I don't think she's actually working on anything (job wise, or acting wise) at the moment. If you've hit a rut and you don't have much money left then fine, but she is still living like she has a ton of money. I'm not saying that she shouldn't ever be seen out and about or shouldn't have a bunch of photos taken of her by the paps, but when you're not in the best of financial places, you shouldn't be doing excessive traveling or attending all these lavish ceremonies and parties. She is living like she's still rich and she just needs to tone it down with all the partying, ceremonies, whatever and focus on herself. She really strikes me as a girl who is trying to be seen as a very affluent extremely wealthy person when she is not like that anymore. It's like girlll, just be real with yourself and stop pretending you can afford all this, when you should just be living within your means.


----------



## Swanky

That's her bro Michael BTW    Watch the video, too close for comfort 

 *Lindsay Lohan She Cannes Never Say No to a Party*

 *         5/22/2014 11:00 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *



*Lindsay Lohan*'s  motto is when in Rome, Paris, L.A., Secaucus ... Cannes ... doesn't  really matter -- as long as you keep the party going ... which she did  in a French nightclub last night. 

LiLo shrugged off her sobriety  struggles, and hit up VIP Room in Cannes -- and while she wasn't seen  drinking on camera ... she was surrounded by the worst temptations --  alcohol and French guys.  

*Lindsay's brother Michael was also  there to keep his eye -- and hands* -- on her. Yeah, it's a little  uncomfortable ... check the video.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz32TkbOVGk


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Uh I'll pass.


----------



## Freckles1

It is shocking to me she is only 27. 27!!!!!!!


----------



## boxermom

Ugh on the pix with LL and her brother. Another reason not to get so wasted.


----------



## pukasonqo

that doesn't look like a VIP room but, what do i know? maybe she is there to advertise her "services"?
this woman has had so many free passes she must feel invincible.


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> that doesn't look like a VIP room but, what do i know? maybe she is there to advertise her "services"?
> this woman has had so many free passes she must feel invincible.



That is the name of the night club.


----------



## TokyoBound

How is it possible to be skinny but have a double chin at the same time?


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She made out with her brother at the end of that clip?! Ewww


----------



## ByeKitty

TokyoBound said:


> How is it possible to be skinny but have a double chin at the same time?




I've sadly known some alcoholics with the same type of appearance... The bloat isn't always accompanied by body fat :/


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

ByeKitty said:


> I've sadly known some alcoholics with the same type of appearance... The bloat isn't always accompanied by body fat :/




This and that she lacks muscle tone. "Skinny-fat" comes to mind :/


----------



## chantal1922

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She made out with her brother at the end of that clip?! Ewww



That's what it looked like to me too!


----------



## smilerr

Sigh, she was so pretty back in her Mean Girls days... ):


----------



## limom

.....


----------



## zen1965

Tragic.


----------



## limom

zen1965 said:


> Tragic.



Yes, it got very messy.
JR is a sweetie and he  had a hard time....


----------



## Swanky

*'Work hard, play hard!' Lindsay Lohan shows her flat stomach in green sports bra as she tones her 'summer body' at the gym*

     She's been keeping busy enjoying the best of London's nightlife.

But Lindsay Lohan has finally taken a break from partying to work on her fitness.

The  27-year-old proved she's maintaining a healthy lifestyle by showing off  her toned body during an intense session at the gym in photos she  posted to Instagram on Monday. 







 Healthy living: Lindsay Lohan wore a green  sports bra and sheer tank while working out in photos she posted to  Instagram on Monday 

In one shot, Lindsay wears a sheer tank top over a green sports bra, black leggings with matching trainers.

The  actress apparently endured a strenuous workout as she put her arm up to  her forehead and snapped the selfie while looking into a mirror.

The Liz & Dick star added the note, 'Endorphins gave me another great day #workhardplayhard.'






Summer body: The 27-year-old revealed her taut tummy in the green sports bra 

Lindsay Lohan shares a workout video via Instagram




           She then removed the sheer tank to expose her taut tummy in the green sports bra.

    A  male shirtless pal can be seen working out beside her on the floor doing  ab exercises as Lohan snapped the photo and included the message, 'How  many reps does it take to get that summer body!!! rocking my @puma with  @vasjmorgan.'

Lindsay  seems to be making good on her plans to live clean and sober, despite  having her docu-series on Oprah's OWN network canceled.The Mean Girls star has been enjoying her time in London, where she has been situated for the last several weeks. 

The  much-maligned performer is allegedly planning on moving to the capital  with a source telling The Sun: 'Lindsay's really enjoying being in the  UK and has told her pals that she's staying here for good.

'Lindsay has also started investigating getting acting work in London.'

The  sober star was previously seen partying in France during the Cannes  Film Festival last month and on several occasions has been spotted at  the Chiltern Fire House, which has become the new London celebrity  hang-out.
She most recently hit the venue on Friday night decked out in an all black ensemble.
The former child star teamed her outfit  with a pair of over-the-knee stockings and knee-high leather boots.
LiLo  layered on a black blazer-inspired jacket and ramped up the glam factor  by styling her fiery red locks in loose tussled curls.
And  on a previous outing she showed up the hip lounge in a fringe leather  jacket, black leggings and a different pair of black knee-high boots.










Party girl: On multiple occasions she has hit up new London hot spot Chiltern Fire House


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bra-toning-summer-body-gym.html#ixzz33aK7ya63 
​


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Girllllllllll I wonder what she has to do to bankroll that stay in Europe.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/06/03/lindsay-lohans-jogging-definitely-has-paid-off-for-her-legs/

Lindsay Lohan dons a cute little skirt while exiting her hotel on Monday (June 2) in London, England.

Heading to the park in london for a jog with @craeberlin in my new workout gear @puma #pumasport, the 27-year-old actress tweeted over the weekend with a pic. Check out the pic below!

Last week, Lindsay was all smiles while grabbing some dinner at new celebrity hotspot Chiltern Firehouse on the same night as Lily Allen, Simon Cowell, and his love Lauren Silverman.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

This damn kiss pose is so annoying. On another note, Lindsay looks haggard as heck...


----------



## CobaltBlu

Her legs in the gym...


----------



## Sasha2012

Her wild behaviour allegedly has raised eyebrows among some of her inner circle.

And Lindsay Lohan's appearance Tuesday night certainly won't help matters.

The 27-year-old looked a little worse-for-wear as she left her favourite London hotspot the Chiltern Firehouse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hotspot-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz33eibI0yc


----------



## Midge S

Why the heck has she been in london so long?   Does she have a lot of "clients" there?  

In one of those pics you can see she's all bruised up again.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Babydoll Chanel said:


> This damn kiss pose is so annoying. On another note, Lindsay looks haggard as heck...



+1 on both points.


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks so haggard and drunk all the time, it's sad


----------



## boxermom

In that last set of pictures she looks absolutely wasted. She's the oldest-looking 20-something I've ever seen.


----------



## TokyoBound

I want to take a pair of scissors to those lank a** locks so badly.


----------



## zen1965

Who is the young guy with glasses pictured in two different settings?


----------



## pukasonqo

i am assuming that the words "sober" and "clean" are used sarcastically by the daily fail

someone should introduce lilo to water, soap and a hair brush

so, are we starting a petition to see if we can stop her inflicting those kissy faces? and where the h#%^ she got the idea she looks sexy making them?


----------



## ByeKitty

pukasonqo said:


> i am assuming that the words "sober" and "clean" are used sarcastically by the daily fail
> 
> someone should introduce lilo to water, soap and a hair brush
> 
> so, are we starting a petition to see if we can stop her inflicting those kissy faces? and where the h#%^ she got the idea she looks sexy making them?



Just google "Marilyn Monroe kissy face"


----------



## boxermom

ByeKitty said:


> Just google "Marilyn Monroe kissy face"



she isn't so delusional that she thinks it makes her look like Marilyn, is she???


----------



## iluvmybags

She's carrying a Python Celine 'Edge' bag! That thing is more than $5k! How in the world. . . ????


----------



## pukasonqo

boxermom said:


> she isn't so delusional that she thinks it makes her look like Marilyn, is she???




she might, didn't she said that she was her inspiration?


----------



## ByeKitty

boxermom said:


> she isn't so delusional that she thinks it makes her look like Marilyn, is she???



Well, she did have a period where she tried to emulate her all the time...


----------



## SpeedyJC

iluvmybags said:


> She's carrying a Python Celine 'Edge' bag! That thing is more than $5k! How in the world. . . ????



I know! I just don't get it at all. For so someone who doesn't seem to have a job of any sorts she sure does lead a luxurious lifestyle.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Oh yeah, she's totally sober now.

-eye roll-


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

ByeKitty said:


> Well, she did have a period where she tried to emulate her all the time...



Oh yeah, even her leggings line was name 6126 after MM's birthday.


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes currently enjoying a prolonged stay in London as her hiatus, however temporary, from her US home continues. 

Stepping out for another day in the capital on Wednesday, actress Lindsay Lohan was in eye-catching form courtesy of another memorable ensemble.

The troubled 27-year-old sported a distinctive sheer T-shirt beneath which the absence of lingerie was all too evident as she made her way to a waiting car.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cting-modesty-steps-London.html#ixzz33m40fkEH


----------



## ByeKitty

Why is she still in London? Is she on probation in the US or something? Does she have mandatory drug tests?


----------



## Solemony

^That last picture of her butt looks nonexistent. It's as flat as an iron board! Maybe it's the pant but it's so weird looking.


----------



## boxermom

She is so tacky that it's hard not to laugh at her. What a ridiculous *top* (if you can call it that) to wear.

Regarding the expensive bag, I think with her it's either money/gift from one of her men or she stole it somehow.


----------



## gloomyharlow

My heart goes out to London....I hear she is planning on living there for good.


----------



## TokyoBound

Is she there as a tourist, and if so, isn't her stay limited to a certain amount of months?  Certainly they wouldn't grant her permanent residency or whatever their equivalent of a green card is with all of her legal issues???!!!!!


----------



## redney

TokyoBound said:


> Is she there as a tourist, and if so, isn't her stay limited to a certain amount of months?  Certainly they wouldn't grant her permanent residency or whatever their equivalent of a green card is with all of her legal issues???!!!!!



US citizens can stay in the UK for up to 6 months without a visa. She hasn't been there that long yet.


----------



## Midge S

She's always had a flat a$$.   Especially when she is on the thinner side.  

Am I imagining it or does it seem like she is with different people in every picture?


----------



## Sasha2012

She tweeted a picture of herself in workout gear going for a run earlier in the week.

And it seems Lindsay Lohans exercise regime has paid off because she looked slimmer than ever when she stepped out for lunch on Thursday in London.

The 27-year-old revealed her slim pins wearing a pair of very tight pastel blue jeans with a matching jumper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-jeans-jumper-steps-lunch.html#ixzz33oYyCvAl


----------



## Sasha2012

She looked slimmer than ever during a day out in London on Thursday afternoon. 

But Lindsay Lohan opted to cover up her trim figure later that evening in a grungy leather jacket and matching skirt look as she headed out in London once again. 

And staying consistent, the flame-haired star, unsurprisingly, choose the Chiltern Firehouse, one of her favoured nightspots, to spend the evening. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-night-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz33voor0F4


----------



## ByeKitty

She's fallen off the wagon so hard, it's sad to see her out every night, and to see her look so skinny but still bloated.


----------



## Midge S

She looked ok in the blue, but I;m not sure why she hates bras so much.  

Otherwise she looks terrible.  The handbags are killing me though.   First the celine, now a mini bal and a fendi?   

No wonder she is staying so long in London.   She must have multiple clients there.


----------



## smilerr

Her hair bothers me so much...


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have an extensive wardrobe but Lindsay Lohan isn't afraid of being a repeat offender when it comes to fashion.

The actress was spotted in London on Monday while clad in the same pastel blue skinny jeans she wore four days earlier.

And Lindsay proved that there's no need to change up her look when it's a strong one, as she looked great while showing off her slim legs in the trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rlier-London-shopping-trip.html#ixzz34HbgDocG


----------



## TokyoBound

So who is paying the rent on that insanely expensive NY apartment that is sitting empty while she is living it up in London?

Kinda Off topic - is the Chiltern Firehouse really that amazing?  This b*tch is there every damn night.  Just curious if any TPFers have been.


----------



## skarsbabe

TokyoBound said:


> Kinda Off topic - is the Chiltern Firehouse really that amazing?  This b*tch is there every damn night.  Just curious if any TPFers have been.



My thought exactly! Their website is zero help... http://www.chilternfirehouse.com/


----------



## limom

TokyoBound said:


> So who is paying the rent on that insanely expensive NY apartment that is sitting empty while she is living it up in London?
> 
> Kinda Off topic - is the Chiltern Firehouse really that amazing?  This b*tch is there every damn night.  Just curious if any TPFers have been.



The Club is her job!


----------



## Midge S

skarsbabe said:


> My thought exactly! Their website is zero help... http://www.chilternfirehouse.com/


  Interesting that it is owned by the same guy who owns Chateau Marmont though.    Beginning to think its a paid gig.  (Maybe she still needs to pay off her bill at the Chateau )


----------



## boxermom

What an empty life she leads.


----------



## Swanky

Is Oprah still paying her?


----------



## limom

She is still in negotiation for season two.
Right now Lindsay is working the clubs circuit.
While I agree that her life is empty, L is still carrying everybody. Sober or not.


----------



## Swanky

I'm disappointed in O, I hope she doesn't get another season.  I refused to watch the other one.  Refu$ed. . .


----------



## limom

Oprah has been disappointing me for a while now....
Since she bought that network, she completely and utterly sold out.
As far as Lindsay, her mother was just fined $20 K and someone has to pay that bill.


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> She is still in negotiation for season two.
> Right now Lindsay is working the clubs circuit.
> While I agree that her life is empty, L is still carrying everybody. Sober or not.



Where did you hear that?  I heard months ago that there definitely wouldn't be a season two - it was announced before season one even ended.  I think Oprah realized she made a mistake & is pretty much done with Lindsay Lohan

ETA:  



> *EXCLUSIVE: Oprah pulls plug on second season for Lindsay Lohan's reality show - but no one has told her yet!*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan's OWN network reality TV show will not be renewed, but no one's told her yet!
> The OWN network honcho Oprah Winfrey, 60, has called time on the show after poor ratings.
> So far only her head TV network executives know, while Lindsay has been kept guessing if she will return. The part reality show/ documentary turned into a 'meltdown' rather than a comeback series.



Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-reality-no-one-told-yet.html#ixzz34LYOIu1l 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm disappointed in O, I hope she doesn't get another season.  I refused to watch the other one.  Refu$ed. . .



I agree about Oprah. My opinion on her went down after this one.


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> Where did you hear that?  I heard months ago that there definitely wouldn't be a season two - it was announced before season one even ended.  I think Oprah realized she made a mistake & is pretty much done with Lindsay Lohan



Can't remember if I read it or heard it thru the Long Island grapevine


----------



## iluvmybags

limom said:


> Can't remember if I read it or heard it thru the Long Island grapevine



I made an edit to my post


----------



## limom

iluvmybags said:


> I made an edit to my post



Well that would explain her long oversea engagement.
The ratings must have been dismal...


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has suffered from bronchial asthma since childhood, even landing in the hospital due to attacks in 2008 and 2012.

But a chronic lung disease has never kept the troubled starlet - who turns 28 next month - from her beloved cigarettes.

Allegedly sober Lindsay was spotted puffing away in London's Mayfair district on Tuesday as her left trouser-leg scrunched around her calf.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-one-trouser-leg-rolled-up.html#ixzz34Md0sdvd


----------



## pukasonqo

allegedly sober, allegedly being the operative word here


----------



## boxermom

She had/has asthma and she smokes?? That's crazy. I have asthma and the thought of smoking makes me gag. People with emphysema continue to smoke though, which I'll never understand.

That's an awful outfit, BTW.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Smoking makes you look old. It reeks havok on your face.


----------



## MJDaisy

boxermom said:


> She had/has asthma and she smokes?? That's crazy. I have asthma and the thought of smoking makes me gag. People with emphysema continue to smoke though, which I'll never understand.
> 
> That's an awful outfit, BTW.



i have asthma too and can barely be around a person smoking a cigarette, let alone smoke one myself.


----------



## Kimber7

gloomyharlow said:


> Smoking makes you look old. It reeks havok on your face.


I think you mean smoking + cocaine + heroin + anorexia


----------



## Kimber7

pukasonqo said:


> allegedly sober, allegedly being the operative word here



Her face/jowels are all swollen like an alcoholics


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She really is the poster child for an anti drug campaign. 

Of course, I'm sure her diet is also a huge part of it. Kinda hard to imagine her leading a healthy eating lifestyle.


----------



## Tivo

I think she's trying to find her way back to that look in the last group if pics on the left side. Tanned and red hair. That was her best look. She ruined it trying to be blonde. Now she's self tanning and dying her hair red and it's just not working.


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> I think she's trying to find her way back to that look in the last group if pics on the left side. Tanned and red hair. That was her best look. She ruined it trying to be blonde. Now she's self tanning and dying her hair red and it's just not working.



A flattering haircolor cannot distract from an appearance that clearly shows signs of a, y'know, particular lifestyle.


----------



## SpeedyJC

As far as her show is concerned I thought it was supposed to be a one time kind of deal to begin with. I didnt think a season two was ever even on the table. A couple episodes of that was enough for me. What a mistake Oprahs made with that one.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

This girl use to be able to rock any hair color.


----------



## Nathalya

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan has suffered from bronchial asthma since childhood, even landing in the hospital due to attacks in 2008 and 2012.
> 
> But a chronic lung disease has never kept the troubled starlet - who turns 28 next month - from her beloved cigarettes.
> 
> Allegedly sober Lindsay was spotted puffing away in London's Mayfair district on Tuesday as her left trouser-leg scrunched around her calf.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-one-trouser-leg-rolled-up.html#ixzz34Md0sdvd



What is this? Sorry but she's gross.


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> This girl use to be able to rock any hair color.



Yeah I agree. She really was a stunning girl before all the drugs and partying. I loved her hair that really dark brown she did way back in like early 2007.


----------



## Swanky

*Forgetting something? Lindsay Lohan relies on merely her awkwardly placed hand as she skips pants under her racy sheer trench
*
Someone call the fashion police and arrest Lindsay Lohan for far from decent exposure.
The  27-year-old was closer to naked than she was clothed when she stepped  out the DKNY Men's Spring/Summer show at One Embankment in London on  Sunday night.
Choosing a sheer trench from the designer's anniversary collection, Lindsay was left exposed from all angles.






Sheer madness: Lindsay Lohan was closer to naked  than she was clothed when she stepped out the DKNY Men's Spring/Summer  show in London on Sunday






 The thigh's the limit! The former Mean Girls  star flashed rather a lot of leg as she headed to her favourite  nightspot, The Chiltern Firehouse, later in the evening 

While  designed so the fabric would double up and cover the wearer's more  private areas, the Mean Girl's star decided to sex up the already very  sexy look, pulling the trench to one side to create a thigh flashing  split.
As  if showing off her thigh and the built in bodysuit was not enough,  without the fabric layers the actress was forced to keep her hand in her  pocket all night just to prevent a wardrobe malfunction.
But  while holding her hand, which she balled up into a fist, in front of  herself meant her private parts remained largely private, it also meant  the Canyons actress was forced to awkwardly pose all night -  first at  the show's red carpet and then as she headed to another event.





The ultimate party hopper: LiLo ensured she was looking more demure as she posed up a storm at the DKNY and Esquire bash








That doesn't look comfortable: The 27-year-old  was forced to keep her hand in her pocket all night just to prevent a  wardrobe malfunction in the sheer trench from the designer's anniversary  collection 
The Hollywood actress  injected a touch of A-list glamour to the occasion, which was held at  London's One Embankment







Pucker up, baby! The flame-haired beauty blew a kiss to photographers as she worked her magic in front of the camera

 As  she walked into the No 1 Embankment party, held in association with FIJI  Water and Johnnie Walker Gold Label Reserve, even Lindsay appeared to  realise she had become a fashion victim in the trench come dress,  pulling a sheepish face.
Even on the runway when the $395 sheer outfit made its debut, the models wore it much more conservatively.
Obviously  a see-through dress was not going to cut it in London's cold, so  Lindsay did cover up slightly to head to her second party, throwing a  heavy overcoat on but perched on her shoulders so she could keep her  modesty and hand in place.
With the dress already making a very big  statement, the 27-year-old kept her accessories simple wearing a long  single gold chain, gold hoop earrings and black pointed pumps with a red  stripe down the heel.





Seemed like a good idea: As she walked into her  second event, the No 1 Embankment party, even Lindsay appeared to  realise she had become a fashion victim in the trench come dress,  pulling a sheepish face










Different look: Even on the runway when the $395  sheer outfit made its debut, the models wore it much more  conservatively, doubling the front fabrics over each other

 Giving  her look a bit of a I-just-woke-up-like-this feel, Lindsay wore her  hair messily tied back as if she forgot to do it and minimal makeup  featuring a dusty pink pout highlighting lip colour.
*The  actress has certainly quickly fallen into the London party scene, with  the star heading out almost nightly to an event or club du jour the  Chiltern Firehouse.*
*Lindsay  is at the Chiltern so much, that she has reportedly been offered a room  to live in* at the soon to be opened hotel section of the restaurant  club.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...d-stop-flashing-just-thigh.html#ixzz34oPMSiqp 
​


----------



## TrinketTattle

She needs help. Everything about her screams 'unstable'.


----------



## buzzytoes

Why does she have her hand inside her dress????


----------



## Goldfox

Just what I need to fvck up my potentially great week.... Seeing how messed up she is makes me sad. So sad..


----------



## TokyoBound

Um, she looks like she is scratching herself in pic #4, a la' Al Bundy, just minus the couch.


----------



## kirsten

buzzytoes said:


> Why does she have her hand inside her dress????





It's in a pocket, she probably didn't realize how bad it looks though.


----------



## iluvmybags

I wish photographers would stop taking her pics, and Just Jared and Daily Mail would stop publishing them.  Maybe then she'd go away! Its not like its driving traffic to these sites - no one wants to see her, and 99% of the comments are from people who just want it to stop.  I can't remember the last time anyone said anything positive about her (unless its driving traffic because everytime someone sees a story about Lindsay Lohan they think its a Death Notice!)


----------



## yajaira

she is so disgusting ew


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I like the dress but it looks better on the model ha


----------



## Swanky

It seems she went panty-less and is covering herself w/ her hand.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Terry Richardson: I never had sex with Lindsay Lohan*

Controversial photographer Terry Richardson has been accused of a lot things, and he rarely comments on the frequent rumors about his alleged inappropriate behavior with models. But in a New York Magazine article, Richardson is making one thing clear: He didnt sleep with Lindsay Lohan.

In the lengthy New York Mag article, titled Is Terry Richardson an Artist or a Predator?, the photographer addresses some of the rumors that have surrounded him the past few years, and at the end, he mentions the rumor that he had sex with Lohan.

Richardson said he never slept with the former child star. 

LiLo, he said. Somehow she said we spent a romantic night making love at the Chateau Marmont. Which never happened. Then, on the internet, people are like, He did this and that. But its totally untrue.

Back in March, a list of LiLos lovers was published by In Touch. Lohan spoke about the list in April, admitting it was a step she did for AA. 

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2014/06/16/terry-richardson-never-had-sex-with-lindsay-lohan/


----------



## limom

Is she positive?


----------



## TokyoBound

Wow, when _Terry Richardson_ doesn't even want to admit to sleeping with you...that just says a lot about how lowly regarded you are in life.


----------



## knics33

TokyoBound said:


> Wow, when _Terry Richardson_ doesn't even want to admit to sleeping with you...that just says a lot about how lowly regarded you are in life.



Lol yeah that was my first thought.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> Is she positive?




as HIV positive?


----------



## limom

pukasonqo said:


> as HIV positive?



That would explain why some people are so anxious to dissociate from her, imo.


----------



## pukasonqo

limom said:


> That would explain why some people are so anxious to dissociate from her, imo.




it does make sense. for some reason i don't see her as the "no balloon -no party" kind of girl. it would be sad but being HIV is not the death sentence it was years ago

here we have an asthmatic that smokes, would she be able to keep up with the strict meds regime HIV positive patients follow?


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

TokyoBound said:


> Wow, when _Terry Richardson_ doesn't even want to admit to sleeping with you...that just says a lot about how lowly regarded you are in life.




&#128516;&#128516;&#128516; 
I was just thinking, " wow, even HE doesn't wanna sleep with her." Funny how that's "the one" rumor he wants to set straight.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been frequenting a number of London hot spots over the last few weeks... and it looks like Lindsay Lohan is here to stay. 

The Mean Girls actress has now revealed she is in the city to prepare for a potential appearance in stage production Speed-the-Plow, a venture she is both 'nervous' and 'excited' about.

She told the New York Times newspaper: 'It's the first time I've done a stage play or anything like that. I'm nervous but I'm excited.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-hits-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz356uGqnhI


----------



## nori west

Those boots remind me of Pinhead, from _Hellraiser_, and not in a good way. And, I really wish she'd cut that kiss-pose out of her repertoire. Unflattering. 

ps I find it hard to believe she is capable of a stage production.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been frequenting a number of London hot spots over the last few weeks... and it looks like Lindsay Lohan is here to stay.
> 
> The Mean Girls actress has now revealed she is in the city to prepare for a potential appearance in stage production Speed-the-Plow, a venture she is both 'nervous' and 'excited' about.
> 
> She told the New York Times newspaper: 'It's the first time I've done a stage play or anything like that. I'm nervous but I'm excited.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-hits-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz356uGqnhI



Her legs get bruised a lot.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been frequenting a number of London hot spots over the last few weeks... and it looks like Lindsay Lohan is here to stay.
> 
> The Mean Girls actress has now revealed she is in the city to prepare for a potential appearance in stage production Speed-the-Plow, a venture she is both 'nervous' and 'excited' about.
> 
> She told the New York Times newspaper: 'It's the first time I've done a stage play or anything like that. I'm nervous but I'm excited.'
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ts-hits-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz356uGqnhI


Her nose looks scabby like a coke nostril in that kissy pic. Gross.


----------



## Pazdzernika

Has she ever done live theatre before?


----------



## boxermom

Look at the chipped nail polish. It looks like it's been that way for days and days. She just looks so unclean.


----------



## TokyoBound

If she can't show up on time to film simple guest spots for TV shows, she'd never get through rehearsing & memorizing lines for an actual stage production.


----------



## limom

It says potential role.


----------



## labelwhore04

Looking at pics of her makes me feel dirty.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

She is lying.


----------



## kmh1190

TokyoBound said:


> If she can't show up on time to film simple guest spots for TV shows, she'd never get through rehearsing & memorizing lines for an actual stage production.





Thank goodness for understudies!


----------



## SpeedyJC

I don't get this play thing at all. She is in London preparing for a potential role in a play? Has this play even been officially announced yet? It seems like to me she is in London to make appearances at the Chiltern fire house. Also how in the world could she show up everyday and night for a play when she couldn't even show up for her own reality show? I think this play is about as legit as that movie she announced at some film festival a few months ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been trying her hardest to get her career back on track since leaving rehab nearly a year ago.

And on Friday Lindsay Lohan got one step closer as she attended the first read-through ahead of her West End debut in Speed-the-Plow.

Clearly very excited the 27-year-old shared a picture of herself outside the stage door which she captioned: At work! First day.. Read through.

Read More: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-returns-work-attends-read-West-End-show.html


----------



## boxermom

I'll believe this when I see it (or read the reviews of opening night). You're all right--she can't show up to anything on time or follow through with anything in her life. Being on the stage requires a high level of discipline.


----------



## SpeedyJC

boxermom said:


> I'll believe this when I see it (or read the reviews of opening night). You're all right--she can't show up to anything on time or follow through with anything in her life. Being on the stage requires a high level of discipline.



Well if she has been preparing for her role by going to a bar every night I think it's pretty obvious how this play is going to turn out. Plus she can't act anymore besides and this is from someone who did at one point think she was a decent actress.


----------



## pukasonqo

whomever cast her in that play must owe big to somebody or, like in mel brook's "the producers", must urgently need a flop!


----------



## boxermom

pukasonqo said:


> whomever cast her in that play must owe big to somebody or,* like in mel brook's "the producers", must urgently need a flop!*


*

*

wouldn't that be funny?


----------



## pukasonqo

boxermom said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> wouldn't that be funny?




it certainly would!


----------



## thomasj93

She has a new Celine bag again hahaha


----------



## gloomyharlow

Being an actress on a stage show is like 10 X more difficult then one doing it in front of cameras. No way will Lilo be able to do this lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She is currently in the UK to make her much anticipated return to acting after leaving rehab over a year ago. 

But Lindsay Lohan didn't look like she was dressed for business as she stepped out for lunch with a mystery male companion at Scott's restaurant in Mayfair on Tuesday. 

The 27-year-old red headed actress stepped out in black knee high socks and leather boots, which she teamed with a thigh skimming cream dress and green coat for the lunch date.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-dine-mystery-man-Mayfair.html#ixzz35c4oy2oB


----------



## lanasyogamama

I have a feeling her legs are all bruised or something, she never shows them.


----------



## Gaby87

She looks awful, it's so sad to watch. She looks skinny and bloated. Her thighs are bruised from what I can see.


----------



## purseprincess32

It's kind of sad that she has to run to London because no one in the States will take her seriously. And I remember reading no  movie studio would insure her because of all her issues/liability.. I'm surprised the British can stand her..


----------



## TokyoBound

I actually love that green coat, hate it with that outfit.

I can't believe the British are taking her seriously either.  They must consider her a joke over there too as well, right?  At least the acting elite.  I'm sure she's hanging out with her typical bottom-feeders.  I don't expect to be seeing her at any gatherings with Benedict Cumberbatch.


----------



## knics33

That green coat is adorable. She is so dirty looking. Ugh.


----------



## myown

Gaby87 said:


> She looks awful, it's so sad to watch. She looks skinny and bloated. Her thighs are bruised from what I can see.



my legs are all bruised, too. poor conjunctive tissue


----------



## batfish

lanasyogamama said:


> I have a feeling her legs are all bruised or something, she never shows them.




She was trying on about 8 pairs of shoes and a pair of flip flop boots in Louboutin today so you may see her in shoes soon.


----------



## gloomyharlow

It looks like she has a slash in her legs. Is she a cutter?


----------



## boxermom

gloomyharlow said:


> It looks like she has a slash in her legs. Is she a cutter?



I believe her arms have shown evidence of cutting in the past.Many years ago I knew a young woman alcoholic who cut on her legs.


----------



## Sasha2012

She may have swapped Chiltern Firehouse for LouLou's earlier in the week, however it was back to London's hottest nightspot for Lindsay Lohan on Friday.

The actress looked chic in a tuxedo-style dress as she partied with TOWIE newcomer Vas Morgan, who both opted for all-black ensembles.

Chatting away on her phone as she left, the 27-year-old's stylish look featured a plunging neckline and was teamed with a pair of platform heels

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-night-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz35w89MApf


----------



## Midge S

^^ Best pics in a long time.


----------



## Tivo

Her nails and hands are always dirty.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

gloomyharlow said:


> It looks like she has a slash in her legs. Is she a cutter?



It seems so. 

http://okmagazine.com/get-scoop/dina-lohan-admits-lindsay-cuts-herself/


----------



## Sasha2012

If she was to play DJ for the night, Lindsay Lohan had to dress the part.

And for the 27-year-old actress, that unfortunately consisted of unflattering, drop-crotch distressed black trousers.

The Mean Girls star was spotted in her baggy bottoms and a bright red biker jacket as she left the Whisky Mist nightclub in London, where she performed her set on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-old-pal-Diddy-comes-watch.html#ixzz3692yL56x


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Not dead?

Ok good. 

Her face actually looks good here. The best I have seen in a very long time.


----------



## saira1214

She dresses so badly.


----------



## Pazdzernika

^A shame because her pieces, individually, are usually amazing.


----------



## smilerr

Not to be rude but how is she still able to fly private?


----------



## Tivo

smilerr said:


> Not to be rude but how is she still able to fly private?


She's a hooker.




BagOuttaHell said:


> Her face actually looks good here. The best I have seen in a very long time.



I had the same thought. Not bad for her.


----------



## yajaira

Ew who would pay for that?!!


----------



## wildblood

Tivo said:


> She's a hooker.
> 
> DEAD @ the simplicity of this answer.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/01/lindsay-lohan-turns-awesome-28-on-wednesday/

Lindsay Lohan shows off her legs while taking a solo stroll on Tuesday (July 1) in New York City.

Go team go!!!! Neutral, like Switzerland &#9996;&#65039;&#128584;&#9996;&#65039;, the 27-year-old actress tweeted on the same day with a pic.

Earlier in the day, Lindsay made a bold statement by sporting a French Kissing in the U.S.A. sweater while touching down at JFK Airport.

Before her flight Lindsay was seen outside a residence in London getting prepped to leave for her flight.

In case you didnt know, Lindsay is celebrating her 28th birthday on Wednesday (July 2). Happy Early Birthday, Lindsay!


----------



## limom

She made it!


----------



## knics33

BagOuttaHell said:


> Not dead?
> 
> Ok good.
> 
> *Her face actually looks good here. The best I have seen in a very long time*.



Agreed - she looks good. She resembles Mean Girls Lindsay here.


----------



## Sasha2012

She seems to court controversy wherever she goes.

And Lindsay Lohan sparked concern on Wednesday with cuts and bruises on her legs.

The actress displayed the painful-looking marks as she stepped out alone on her 28th birthday in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-steps-solo-28th-birthday.html#ixzz36LB0FQlY


----------



## Swanky

Was coming to post these, she looks like a homeless drug addict


----------



## Tivo

Does she ever bathe?


----------



## nori west

I've felt skeptical that she was "clean" for quite some time. Also skeptical about her announcement that she is going to be in a "west end play". I don't see how she can commit to a schedule, that is also quite physically demanding. Her voice is already quite trashed.

Those pretty nasty bruises on her legs could be a sign of liver damage. Sad.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lindsay Lohan sues over awful Grand Theft Auto character she says is clearly based on her*



> Image-conscious person Lindsay Lohan has made good on last years threats against the makers of Grand Theft Auto V, filing a lawsuit over its vain, vapid, scandal-ridden celebrity character Lacey Jonasa character whose risible attributes, Lohan claims in a lawsuit filed on public record, are clearly modeled on her own. In the game, Lacey Jonas is found hiding in alleyway, asking for help evading the paparrazi; during the drive, she moans about how hard it is to be famous, complains about how she doesnt need any more lawsuits, talks about breaking off contact with her lame family, makes it clear that shes anorexic, and brags about how all of her fans could fill the country of Africa, wherever that is. Lohan now seeks to make it clear in a court of law that this self-involved idiot is an unequivocal representation of her.
> 
> Furthermore, the suit claims that the Lacey character wears clothes that are modeled on Lohans own, including an ensemble in the form of hats, hair style, sunglasses, jean shorts worn by [Lohan]clothing that is inextricably associated with her. (Its why every time your dad wears jean shorts you cant help but remark, Wow, dad, you look just like Lindsay Lohan!) Also mentioned in the suit is the games Gentry Manor Hotel, a stand-in for the Chateau Marmont Hotel where Lohan was banned after racking up an unpaid $46,000 bill. Should the lawsuit proceed, presumably Lohan hopes that this will also be recounted for the legal record.
> 
> Neither Take-Two Interactive nor Rockstar Games has yet to comment on the lawsuit, though its expected that it will be dismissed on the grounds that Lacey Jonas is a fictional amalgam created as obvious parody. And also that Lacey Jonas is meant to be a successful rom-com starlet, and therefore clearly not Lindsay Lohan.





http://www.avclub.com/article/lindsay-lohan-sues-over-awful-grand-theft-auto-cha-206493


----------



## TokyoBound

She looks like a lot lizard whose hitched a ride to NYC.  The funny part is that those distressed jean shorts probably cost over $200.00, but she makes them look something  found in the bottom in the bottom of dumpster.  

I think with enough face make-up and the right clothes, she can conceal whatever bad habits she has gotten back into, but in the harsh light of day and without the right accoutrements, it's just impossible to cover up the damage.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Lindsay is the quintessential train wreck. 
I tell myself not to look. 
Then I look anyway. 
Then I wish I hadn't looked...


----------



## knics33

OK... I take my previous comment back. She looks terrible in the last set of pics. She also looks bony, but still bloated in her face. Not a good sign.


----------



## Swanky

I'm still mad at Oprah. This girl didn't deserve that $$


----------



## TokyoBound

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I'm still mad at Optah. This girl didn't deserve that $$



Lol, well on the bright side, the show didn't help her failing network at all.  It may have gotten some buzz, but the ratings were still abysmal.


----------



## Swanky

Ruined her credibility w/ me. . . . such a stupid decision.


----------



## Echoes

Never had any credibility with me.  Just another self-absorbed talk show blabbermouth.


----------



## boxermom

Yes to the comments about *O*. You give money to an addict, what do you expect? They'll buy drugs.

She looks absolutely terrible--the bruises and cuts.........


----------



## Sasha2012

When it comes to style, all celebrities have good days and bad days.

But when LIndsay Lohan was spotted out and about on the streets of New York on Saturday, her attire of choice likely ignited more reactions of confusion than criticism.

Donning a cream, loose-fitting plunging playsuit, the redhead beauty's cleavage was on full display as the top half of her outfit reached dazzlingly low levels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-floral-print-playsuit-steps-New-York.html


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She looks about 75 in these pics.


----------



## Mitzy

How does her face look so bloated and the rest of her look emaciated? Gah, she looks awful.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks about 75 in these pics.




My mom is about that age and looks WAY better than that. 
This isn't about looking old this is about looking a hot mess! What IS that she's wearing? Is that a real garment? It looks like some sort of repurposed undergarment.


----------



## Freckles1

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks about 75 in these pics.




Yep


----------



## TokyoBound

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She looks about 75 in these pics.



A 75 year old who nursed like 10 babies.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> When it comes to style, all celebrities have good days and bad days.
> 
> But when LIndsay Lohan was spotted out and about on the streets of New York on Saturday, her attire of choice likely ignited more reactions of confusion than criticism.
> 
> Donning a cream, loose-fitting plunging playsuit, the redhead beauty's cleavage was on full display as the top half of her outfit reached dazzlingly low levels.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ing-floral-print-playsuit-steps-New-York.html


 
What the hell is she wearing?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She looks like she slept in a sewer.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

It looks like she's wearing a diaper!!


----------



## Solemony

My eyes!!!!!!! I need my bleach right about now!


----------



## jun3machina

Dang...she last looks totally coked out


----------



## pukasonqo

why she is not in london rehearsing for that play she is supposed to be in?
no comment on her looks


----------



## pursegrl12

I....I.....I have no words..if she is not all coked out in those pics then I don't know what would possess her to wear that


----------



## Tivo

Her nostrils are so red and scabby.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lol she is not starring in any play. That was another one of her delusional lies.


----------



## chinableu

She's appears to have the body of a meth head.  :cry:


----------



## daffyduck

It looks like she's been shopping in the thrift shop...her clothes, shoes, handbags, etc. I guess she no longer has a budget to buy designers.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/09...es-out-to-brazil-after-fifa-world-cup-defeat/

Lindsay Lohan shows off her toned legs while exiting Cafe Select after watching the 2014 FIFA World Cup semifinal match between Brazil and Germany on Tuesday (July 8) in New York City.

The 28-year-old actress was joined on the outing by her younger sister Aliana Lohan, who rocked trendy overalls.

My heart goes out to you &#10084;&#65039; they played with their all &#127775;, Lindsay wrote on Instagram after Brazil lost to Germany by a score of 7-1. Check out the pic below!

In case you didnt know, Lindsay is suing the makers of the video game Grand Theft Auto V for making a character with her likeliness.


----------



## TokyoBound

Wow, haven't seen "The Curious Case of Ali Lohan" in awhile.  She is quite possibly the only person who makes her sister look better physically.  I bet Dina is seething because Kendall Jenner is having the modeling career she envisioned for Ali.


----------



## Tivo

She constantly has a cigarette in hand or mouth.


----------



## boxermom

Love how the DM tries to make everyone sound so fantastic despite evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Goldfox

Holy shi..... She must have been drunk applying that fake tan. If it can be called a tan that is.


----------



## Midge S

^^ heh, I was thinking the same thing.  Rita Aid self tanner never goes on smoothly !


----------



## TokyoBound

Or maybe she has some expired bottles of Sevin Nyne left in her junkyard heap of a hoard?


----------



## gloomyharlow

Kendall Jenner is a natural beauty, tall and photogenic which is why she succeeded in modeling better then Ali. Not even all that plastic surgery or the anorexia Ali developed helped her become a "high fashion model". 

And Lindsay...seriously? She doesn't have a mirror at home to see how badly she applied that fake suntan?


----------



## AEGIS

what does Ali do exactly?


----------



## TokyoBound

Fake tanning seems so 2004, which is naturally the year Lindsay Lohan is permanently stuck in in her head.  There are plenty of naturally super pale, gorgeous actresses - the Fanning sisters come to mind, as does January Jones.  The orange just screams tacky and cheap.
Maybe she did it to cover her leg bruises, but if that's the case, she'd be better off just wearing pants.


----------



## gloomyharlow

AEGIS said:


> what does Ali do exactly?


 
Model.


----------



## veyda

TokyoBound said:


> Fake tanning seems so 2004, which is naturally the year Lindsay Lohan is permanently stuck in in her head.  There are plenty of naturally super pale, gorgeous actresses - the Fanning sisters come to mind, as does January Jones.  The orange just screams tacky and cheap.
> Maybe she did it to cover her leg bruises, but if that's the case, she'd be better off just wearing pants.



OT but I see you are an AFI fan


----------



## Sasha2012

Shes back on British soil following a brief trip to her homeland, and Lindsay Lohan wasted no time in stepping out for a slap-up meal in London on Wednesday evening. 
The American actress was in high spirits as she made her way to popular fish restaurant Scotts shortly after flying into the capital from her native New York. 
Lindsay, 28, looked stylishly casual in a pair of ripped skinny jean after arriving in Mayfair with a female pal.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Scotts-hours-flying-London.html#ixzz378Ulz3jq


----------



## Midge S

She looks a lot better here ^^.  Hate the shoes though.   But I hate bows on shoes as a general rule on anyone over the age of 6.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Has Ali been in any notable campaigns? What does she model for?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Muddle. Not model


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Thingofbeauty said:


> Muddle. Not model


----------



## gloomyharlow

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Has Ali been in any notable campaigns? What does she model for?


 
PRVCY Premium collection's spring/summer 2012 line. But this is mostly what she gets  on magazines for.

http://www.wilhelminanews.com/wp-co...ANA_LOHAN_WWD_2013_JOHN_AQUINO_7MAY2013-9.jpg


----------



## knics33

TokyoBound said:


> Or maybe she has some expired bottles of Sevin Nyne left in her junkyard heap of a hoard?


----------



## AEGIS

gloomyharlow said:


> Model.


----------



## TokyoBound

veyda said:


> OT but I see you are an AFI fan



Lol, just a little bit (well, more than a little bit) - I especially  Davey Havok  Makes me feel kind of guilty having him as my Avatar when I post pictures of my leather goods though!  Haha, and what was I just typing about being stuck in 2004?!


----------



## gloomyharlow

TokyoBound said:


> Lol, just a little bit (well, more than a little bit) - I especially  Davey Havok  Makes me feel kind of guilty having him as my Avatar when I post pictures of my leather goods though!  Haha, and what was I just typing about being stuck in 2004?!


 
I'm stuck in 2004 too. MCR, 30TM, Paramore......lol

AFI is one of the best bands in the world. Been a fan for a while now and Davey such a great performer on stage. 

Their last album Burials is really good


----------



## Thingofbeauty

gloomyharlow said:


> PRVCY Premium collection's spring/summer 2012 line. But this is mostly what she gets  on magazines for.
> 
> http://www.wilhelminanews.com/wp-co...ANA_LOHAN_WWD_2013_JOHN_AQUINO_7MAY2013-9.jpg


That is an atrocious shot of her. Poor girl.


----------



## mcb100

Sasha2012 said:


> Shes back on British soil following a brief trip to her homeland, and Lindsay Lohan wasted no time in stepping out for a slap-up meal in London on Wednesday evening.
> The American actress was in high spirits as she made her way to popular fish restaurant Scotts shortly after flying into the capital from her native New York.
> Lindsay, 28, looked stylishly casual in a pair of ripped skinny jean after arriving in Mayfair with a female pal.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Scotts-hours-flying-London.html#ixzz378Ulz3jq


 
I do like this hair color best on her


----------



## Swanky

She took a shower and pulled on clean jeans, this is headway!


----------



## limom

Her hands are filthy.
can't her sober companion insist on personal hygiene?


----------



## Midge S

It's a combo of tabbacco stains and not wearing gloves when giving the self tanner a try I think.   se's gonna have gross hands until she kicks allll bad habits.


----------



## TokyoBound

gloomyharlow said:


> I'm stuck in 2004 too. MCR, 30TM, Paramore......lol
> 
> AFI is one of the best bands in the world. Been a fan for a while now and Davey such a great performer on stage.
> 
> Their last album Burials is really good


 Burials is awesome!  It's so dark and so Davey, I love it!  I'm kind of wondering who broke his heart though, because it sounds like the ultimate break-up album.  I'm seeing them on the Carnivores tour in September, can't wait to see his showmanship in person finally! 

Oh, and before this becomes too OT, can't believe we've had a several day respite from Lindsay pap photos.  Has she actually not been back at the Chiltern for a few nights?  Could she possibly be staying in?


----------



## tabasc0

gloomyharlow said:


> I'm stuck in 2004 too. MCR, 30TM, Paramore......lol
> 
> AFI is one of the best bands in the world. Been a fan for a while now and Davey such a great performer on stage.
> 
> Their last album Burials is really good



I still listen to those bands  Too bad MCR split though..


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/15...g-to-london-find-out-why-shes-leaving-the-us/

Lindsay Lohan strikes a pose with a male guest while attending the 2014 Ischia Global Film & Music Festival on Monday evening (July 14) in Ischia, Italy.

The 28-year-old actress stepped out in a glittery metallic dress for the festivals gala dinner awards.

Lindsay recently opened up about wanting to move to London permanently.

I think I am making the move to come over here, Lindsay told the BBC News. Ive noticed when Im watching the news here and such, you guys have such a different outlook. In the U.S., starting at 5 p.m., its TMZ and all of these shows that are just talking about peoples personal lives that are in the industry.

Here, I dont notice any of that, Lindsay added. Its more news and politics and music. It feels really good to be able to turn on the TV and not see everything be about gossip.


----------



## knics33

She has to know that her self tanner is a hot mess. Like, she _has _to know when she looks in a mirror that she looks flat out goofy. 

I bet the debt this girl has is just insane.


----------



## pursegrl12

ew!! she's filthy!! that chanel is dirty, the self tanner on her legs look atrocious, she's got a big scab on her hand and bruises everywhere. so nasty!!!


----------



## limom

knics33 said:


> She has to know that her self tanner is a hot mess. Like, she _has _to know when she looks in a mirror that she looks flat out goofy.
> 
> I bet the debt this girl has is just insane.



Yes, she is working hard for the money, so hard....
She made the right choice to move to London imo.
She is being ridiculed everywhere she goes but at least she has a chance to work there.
Addiction is a *****.


----------



## CobaltBlu

Major side eye from the lady in the background...


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was left red faced after taking an embarrassing tumble at an Italian event on Monday night. 

The Mean Girls star was attending the Ischia Film Festival in a sparkling silver flapper-esque tasseled gown when the unfortunate incident occurred. 

Walking through the ballroom in matching metallic stilettos, which featured a pretty bow design, the 28-year-old appeared to trip and found herself down on all fours on the colourful, ornate tiled floor.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rous-Italian-film-festival.html#ixzz37azQ3DGq


----------



## yajaira

why does she have old lady boobs? shes never had any kids wtf?


----------



## wildblood

yajaira said:


> why does she have old lady boobs? shes never had any kids wtf?



She's declined the help of everyone and everything, including a bra.


----------



## poopsie

wildblood said:


> She's declined the help of everyone and everything, including a bra.


----------



## Katy@30

wildblood said:


> She's declined the help of everyone and everything, including a bra.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Those bruises and scabs are disturbing. What could be causing them?


----------



## Swanky

*Don't fall off! Lindsay Lohan strips down to a bikini while on a  dinghy just a day after taking embarrassing tumble at film festival in  Italy
*
 She embarrassed herself even more than usual after falling over at the Ischia Film Festival.
And  fearless Lindsay Lohan risked an even more humiliating fall just a day  later as she zoomed around on a motorized dinghy in Italy on Tuesday.
The Herbie Fully Loaded favourite seemed to revel in showing off her bikini body as she sailed on the high seas.







The love boat: Fun-loving Lindsay Lohan was speeding around on a dinghy with a young man in Italy on Tuesday

The 28-year-old was sucking it in with a aplomb as she reclined on board in a skimpy black two piece.
However it seems the chilly sea air ended up taking a toll, as she later decided to cover up by wrapping herself in a towel.
As if to underline her status further, the actress wore a pair of celebrity standard issue black sunglasses.
The  Mean Girls star was joined by a burly male companion as the fun-loving  actress made the most of her stay in the paradise island of Ischia,  which lies at the northern end of the Gulf of Naples.





Feeling the chill: She may have been in the Mediterranean but that did not stop her covering up from the sea air
 Wet and wild: No doubt zooming around on the dinghy took her mind off the previous night's humiliation






Enjoying the company of men: along with her burly companion she was also on board with a dashing seafarer

However her choice of vessel was certainly quite daring, considering her humiliating tumble the night before.
She  once again ended up on all fours after appeared to trip while walking  on a colourful, ornate tiled floor while attending the Ischia Film  Festival in a sparkling silver flapper-esque tasseled gown.
No doubt she regretted her decision to wear a pair of towering stilettos before tackling such difficult terrain.
Of  course, this was not the first time the star has suffered an  embarrassing public tumble, having been spotted on several occasions  falling out of nightclubs.

But Lindsay proved she is able to rise above embarrassment by returning to the festival on Tuesday night to pick up an award.






Abs-olutely fabulous: She seemed to revel in showing off her washboard stomach as she sauntered along





In a hurry: She seemed to be striding with a purpose after her leisurely seafaring expedition





Am important appointment: Lindsay made sure she was looking her best to pick up her Ischia Film Festival award

She seemed delighted to have received the expensive paperweight, which honored her contribution to cinema.
Lindsay seems to prefer the European way of life, as she has just revealed she wants to live in England.
She  said: 'I think I am making the move to come over here. Ive noticed  when Im watching the news here and such, you guys have such a different  outlook. 

'In  the U.S., starting at 5 p.m., its TMZ and all of these shows that are  just talking about peoples personal lives that are in the industry.
'Here,  I dont notice any of that. Its more news and politics and music. It  feels really good to be able to turn on the TV and not see everything be  about gossip.'






Richly deserved: Few would begrudge the Liz And Dick star being recognised with an award for her acting work






And off she goes: Perhaps the actress will have indulged in a few sherries to celebrate winning the prestigious prize


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tumble-film-festival-Italy.html#ixzz37dk5sF7t


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

"Washboard stomach"?? What is the DM smoking?


----------



## Swanky

LMBO!  Did you see their shade on the bottom pic though?  Suggested she drank a Sherry.


----------



## TrinketTattle

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "Washboard stomach"?? What is the DM smoking?



Thought the same thing!


----------



## TokyoBound

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "Washboard stomach"?? What is the DM smoking?



I really really want to be a fly on the wall in the DM staff room when  they are coming up with this stuff like "washboard stomach" in reference  to Linds's obvious alcohol bloated tummy.  Are they laughing at the  ridiculousness of it?  Are they crying because they know they're doing  this instead of working for London's version of The New York Times?

OT - I had no idea MCR broke up!  And I can't believe P!ATD & FOB are still around in 2014 with hits.  Can't deny I blasted that Miss Jackson song when it first came out.  Love me some Brandon Urie.


----------



## TokyoBound

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LMBO!  Did you see their shade on the bottom pic though?  Suggested she drank a Sherry.



That and the paperweight comment was hilarious too!


----------



## Tivo

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> LMBO!  Did you see their shade on the bottom pic though?  Suggested she drank a Sherry.


Lol! This entire article is clearly shade!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Did I read that above article right? Lindsay picked up an award for  her contribution to cinema. What has she contributed in the past decade thats award worthy?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "Washboard stomach"?? What is the DM smoking?


 
The DM kisses her a$$ for whatever reason. They refer to her all the time as being slim and trim and beautiful and calling her legs sexy pins and on and on.  I dont know if they are being serious or facetious.


----------



## MJDaisy

SpeedyJC said:


> Did I read that above article right? Lindsay picked up an award for  her contribution to cinema. What has she contributed in the past decade thats award worthy?



well mean girls is technically 10 years old this year


----------



## Midge S

My favorite part? "The Herbie Fully Loaded favourite..."  BWAHAHAHAHAHA.  

I hate the Daily Mail, but this time I;m convinced that they wrote a completley sarcastic piece.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Babydoll Chanel said:


> "Washboard stomach"?? What is the DM smoking?


----------



## wildblood

"Hot body"
Army of Skanks
Man candy

She made sure to cross all these out and more. IRL Regina George!


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan puts her cleavage on display in sexy selfie as it is claimed she has ditched sober LA pals for London party life *

 She has been spending the past few days aboard a super yacht just off the coast of Italy.
And Lindsay Lohan was keen to share some of the fun with her followers on Instagram as she uploaded a racy selfie on Thursday.
The 28-year-old looked stunning in a tortoise bikini as she blew kisses into the camera while she took snaps of her reflection.





Kisses to all: Lindsay Lohan was keen to share yet another sexy selfie with her Instagram fans on Wednesday

The  fun-loving actress is making the most of her stay in the paradise  island of Ischia, which lies at the northern end of the Gulf of Naples. 

    She was in the area to pick up an award on Tuesday night, which honoured her contribution to cinema. 
And Lindsay seems to prefer the European way of life, as she has just revealed she wants to live in England.




Red hot: Lindsay collected an award at the Ischia Global Film and Music Festival on Tuesday

According to RadarOnline, Lindsay has cut ties with her sober friends in LA so she can party away in London. 
A  source told the site: Everyone thinks Lindsay moved to London because  she knows that she can get away with things there that she cannot get  away with here. Shes cut ties with everyone back in the States.
They  added: You can only give someone so many chances. Shes not answering  phone calls from her sober friends. Its frustrating.
 





Wish you were here: The actress has spent the past week aboard the luxurious yacht and has clearly enjoyed every minute of it

Meanwhile Lindsay claims her love of London is due to the refreshing attitudes towards celebrity.
She  said: 'I think I am making the move to come over here. Ive noticed  when Im watching the news here and such, you guys have such a different  outlook.
'In  the U.S., starting at 5 p.m., its TMZ and all of these shows that are  just talking about peoples personal lives that are in the industry.
'Here,  I dont notice any of that. Its more news and politics and music. It  feels really good to be able to turn on the TV and not see everything be  about gossip.'




Sister selfie: Lindsay has been joined on the relaxing break by her sister, Aliana 'Ali' Lohan


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-LA-pals-London-party-life.html#ixzz37l3mj5z8 
​


----------



## yajaira

OMG! She looks like 48 yr old crackewhore in that selfie


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That article is exactly why I read the Daily Mail.

"Richly deserved: Few would begrudge the Liz And Dick star being recognised with an award for her acting work"


----------



## boxermom

It's hard to read the DM stuff on Lindsay without laughing (or throwing up).

She must be rehearsing her lines for that play while on the yacht.


----------



## limom

TokyoBound said:


> Are they laughing at the  ridiculousness of it?  Are they crying because they know they're doing  this instead of working for London's version of The New York Times?
> 
> .



I imagine them to be the same exact type of crew that work for TMZ,
Young and with a chitload of student loans.


----------



## Echoes

> She has been spending the past few days aboard a super yacht just off the coast of Italy.



Another customer, eh?


----------



## TokyoBound

Omg, the sun damage on poor Ali is frightening.  I can't even snark because that's just bad luck genetics.


----------



## CobaltBlu

BagOuttaHell said:


> That article is exactly why I read the Daily Mail.
> 
> "Richly deserved: Few would begrudge the Liz And Dick star being recognised with an award for her acting work"



Lucky I had put down my glass otherwise the Daily Mail would owe me a keyboard.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has enjoyed a few weeks of relaxation - holidaying in Naples and partying in new favourite city London 

But Lindsay Lohan was back in business mode as she arrived at an Austrian festival looking demure and pretty in a peach sleeveless high necked dress. 

The 28-year-old is a special guest at the Weisses Fest in Linz, Austria on Saturday and emerged for a press conference before the party started.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ppearance-Italian-vacation.html#ixzz38c4GAJjy


----------



## Tivo

Not bad, Lohan.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/18...n-a-yacht-in-a-bikini-with-her-sister-aliana/

Lindsay Lohan shows off her bikini figure while hanging out on a yacht off the island of Capri, Italy on Friday (July 18).

The 28-year-old actress was joined for her afternoon aboard the large boat by her sister Aliana and some pals.

Earlier in the week, Linds also rocked a bikini  and this time she was seen kissing a mystery man! See the pics if you havent already.


----------



## Staci_W

Her stomach looks bloated. That suit bottom is doing her bottom no favors either.


----------



## boxermom

Bloating and bruises--lovely.


----------



## limom

The father was recently arrested and I just saw the mother recently she was very, very skinny.


----------



## sabrunka

Her stomach and butt look absolutely terrible. Actually, everything does. I can't bear to look at these photos. What is wrong with her... So, SO BAD!!!


----------



## boxermom

At her age, she should be looking fabulous in a natural way. But she has abused her body and it shows.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has cleaned up her act and on Saturday Lindsay Lohan also proved just how well she can scrub up for a fancy red carpet affair.

The actress pulled off the goddess look in a Grecian-style pillar gown with spaghetti straps and a silver chain accentuating her tiny waist at The White Party in Linz, Austria on Saturday.

The incredibly slender 28-year-old gave a glimpse of sideboob as she posed for photographers, showing that she wasn't wearing a bra under the diaphanous dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-White-Party-Linz-Austria.html#ixzz38gH8PI5M


----------



## Solemony

For a second, her stomach looks like she may have just given birth and currently trying to get back into shape, hence the bloated tummy and loose/flabby skin. Her hardcore partying, drugs, alcohol and smoking aren't doing her any favors.


----------



## Nathalya

Her face


----------



## boxermom

That last set of pictures make it look like she's back to the lip plumpers. 

I had 2 babies by her age and my boobs never sagged that much in my 20's.


----------



## lucifers

She grosses me out


----------



## Sasha2012

She seems to be doing less acting and more partying, these days.

And, in a move which won't challenge that perception, actress Lindsay Lohan was spotted parting at the Weisses Festival in Austria on Saturday.

But, to try and keep her party profile fresh, she was seen switching dresses mid-way through the annual event.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sses-Festival-Linz-Austria.html#ixzz38haNJa8x


----------



## labelwhore04

She has the typical body of a druggie/alcoholic, skinny-fat.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She seems to be doing less acting and more partying, these days.
> 
> And, in a move which won't challenge that perception, actress Lindsay Lohan was spotted parting at the Weisses Festival in Austria on Saturday.
> 
> But, to try and keep her party profile fresh, she was seen switching dresses mid-way through the annual event.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sses-Festival-Linz-Austria.html#ixzz38haNJa8x


Must've cashed her escorting checks.


----------



## limom

She has such pretty eyes.


----------



## labelwhore04

Tivo said:


> Must've cashed her escorting checks.



I don't get it, who would pay to have sex with her? She's dirty, looks like she stinks and her body is not cute right now. She's overall just really gross looking. Out of the thousands of attractive escorts out there, why would ANYONE pay to have sex with Lindsay?:weird:


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> I don't get it, who would pay to have sex with her? She's dirty, looks like she stinks and her body is not cute right now. She's overall just really gross looking. Out of the thousands of attractive escorts out there, why would ANYONE pay to have sex with Lindsay?:weird:



She still is desirable because of her fame, IMO.
As far as escorting, it is not only about being clean and good looking either.
There are many average looking sex workers.
It is about how she makes the client feel and maybe Lindsay can still pull it off?
She is really vulnerable irl and that is sexy to some...


----------



## labelwhore04

limom said:


> She still is desirable because of her fame, IMO.
> As far as escorting, it is not only about being clean and good looking either.
> There are many average looking sex workers.
> It is about how she makes the client feel and maybe Lindsay can still pull it off?
> She is really vulnerable irl and that is sexy to some...



Yeah but the thing is her clients are most likely rich high power men who could get top notch of anything, and who probably pay a lot. It's not like she's some street hooker. If i was a rich dude looking for some action, i sure as hellllll wouldn't choose Lindsay.


----------



## limom

labelwhore04 said:


> Yeah but the thing is her clients are most likely rich high power men who could get top notch of anything, and who probably pay a lot. It's not like she's some street hooker. If i was a rich dude looking for some action, i sure as hellllll wouldn't choose Lindsay.



 The smell would bother me.


----------



## Chanel522

She reminds me of Tara Reid &#128528;


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/27/lindsay-lohan-calls-police-on-man-camped-outside-her-hotel/

Lindsay Lohan sports a sheer top that shows off her flat tummy while hitting the beach with a group of pals on Sunday (July 27) in Formentera, Spain.

According to Philly.com, the 28-year-old actress recently called the cops on a man who was camped outside of the Chiltern Firehouse Hotel in London, England where she was staying.

Lindsays really shook up about it all, a source said. This man just wouldnt leave her alone. He knew where she was staying and was always there, waiting. Shes been really scared.

The day before, Lindsay stepped out in a pretty peach ensemble while attending a press conference for the 2014 White Festival in Linz, Austria.


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.justjared.com/2014/07/27/lindsay-lohan-calls-police-on-man-camped-outside-her-hotel/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan sports a sheer top that shows off her flat tummy while hitting the beach with a group of pals on Sunday (July 27) in Formentera, Spain.
> 
> According to Philly.com, the 28-year-old actress recently called the cops on a man who was camped outside of the Chiltern Firehouse Hotel in London, England where she was staying.
> 
> Lindsays really shook up about it all, a source said. This man just wouldnt leave her alone. He knew where she was staying and was always there, waiting. Shes been really scared.
> 
> The day before, Lindsay stepped out in a pretty peach ensemble while attending a press conference for the 2014 White Festival in Linz, Austria.


I sense some depression inducing self-awareness in these pictures.


----------



## Ladybug09

boxermom said:


> That last set of pictures make it look like she's back to the lip plumpers.
> 
> I had 2 babies by her age and my boobs never sagged that much in my 20's.




They are fake and she never wears proper support.






Chanel522 said:


> She reminds me of Tara Reid &#128528;


Yup


----------



## glamourous1098

At least she stopped messing with her lips?  Grasping at straws here...


----------



## Sasha2012

They have been close pals after meeting through mutual friends in the London party scene.

But The Only Way Is Essex newcomer Vas J Morgan was still a surprise addition to Lindsay Lohans entourage as she continued to enjoy her fun-filled holiday in Ibiza on Tuesday.

Lindsay and the blogger turned reality were spotted taking pictures on the beach as they basked in the glorious sunshine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...troll-TOWIE-s-Vas-J-Morgan.html#ixzz38tGX1PuB


----------



## Midge S

How, how, how?!  She can't be that great of a hooker.    Totally irritating that I work my buns off 60 hours a week to have a 3 day staycation and this floozy gets to go to Ibiza.   There is officially no justice in the world.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Midge S said:


> How, how, how?!  She can't be that great of a hooker.    Totally irritating that I work my buns off 60 hours a week to have a 3 day staycation and this floozy gets to go to Ibiza.   There is officially no justice in the world.



  Yep.


----------



## Sasha2012

I read in the paper that Lindsay was paid 30,000 Euros (about $40,000) for an exclusive TV interview in Austria.


----------



## pursegrl12

is that guy 8 feet tall?!??!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan clearly takes tan lines very seriously.

The 28-year-old must be gearing up to wear a revealing dress with plenty of side boob, as the star was exposing most of her chest as she walked around a beach in Ibiza, Spain, on Wednesday.

Simultaneously confirming she is all natural while giving fellow beachgoers a view with more than they bargained for, the Mean Girls star was left exposed in a poorly chosen one piece.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...function-near-tumble-Ibiza.html#ixzz3910mpC2b


----------



## wildblood

Omg let the tide take her out to sea already.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I dont know what to say about that.
Her life has really taken a toll on her. She has no muscles, her body looks beat to hell.


----------



## Nathalya

What happened to her body? ?


----------



## yajaira

wildblood said:


> Omg let the tide take her out to sea already.



LOL ur hilarious


----------



## yajaira

Eewwww she has an old lady body IM not even trying to be funny ,her body is like a 75+ yr old ewww why does she have flap jacks she's never had any kids?! Her butt her posture everything screams grandma


----------



## lanasyogamama

wildblood said:


> Omg let the tide take her out to sea already.



Lol


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ugh, her body. So shapeless. Do some squats and lunges, Lilo.


----------



## berrydiva

Her body is showing the damage she's done to it over the years. Just tragic and she's only 28...smh.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

she has noassatall


----------



## Chanel522

I agree w Cobalt.  Her body is showing the damage she's done to it over the years and it's actually kind of sad.  She has no muscle tone or shape or anything and her face never looks healthy to me either.  I really wish she would've been able to get a hold of herself and clean her life up before she got to the point she did.  Such a shame and a waste of talent when she had so much potential.


----------



## knics33

Yeah... no denying the toll her hard lifestyle has taken. From what I remember she used to have some good curves back in the Mean Girls days? I will give her one thing... at least she is out being active and doing something positive/healthy and not coming out of a bar at 2 AM.


----------



## boxermom

I'm on the same thought train as all of you. Her body has no tone at all! For someone in their 20's or 30's that's rare. That side boob pic is horrific.  She really has messed herself up.


----------



## Staci_W

Her bloated stomach sticks out further than her ***. And I have no words for the side boob pic. I guess if you got major sag like that there's nothing you can do about it, except maybe COVER IT UP and BUY SOME DAMN BRAS.


----------



## Echoes

~Fabulousity~ said:


> she has noassatall



A flat island in the South Pacific would be a good place for her.


----------



## Freckles1

yajaira said:


> OMG! She looks like 48 yr old crackewhore in that selfie




Hilarious


----------



## Katy@30

i recently saw The Parent Trap movie and didn't understand why she did this! she was so beautiful and good at what she was doing!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

CobaltBlu said:


> I dont know what to say about that.
> Her life has really taken a toll on her. She has no muscles, her body looks beat to hell.





berrydiva said:


> Her body is showing the damage she's done to it over the years. Just tragic and she's only 28...smh.





Staci_W said:


> Her bloated stomach sticks out further than her ***. And I have no words for the side boob pic. I guess if you got major sag like that there's nothing you can do about it, except maybe COVER IT UP and BUY SOME DAMN BRAS.



I've got 12yrs and 2 kids under 7 on this trick and my au naturale' boobs are in better shape than hers.

She needs money? Someone sign La Lohan up for a anti-drug and alcohol campaign outlining how taking too much of the bad s**t can age you.

= MOST. EFFECTIVE. AD. CAMPAIGN. *EVER.*

*From this:*







*To this:*


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan held a pink rose in one hand and TOWIE star Vas J Morgan in her other other outside London hotspot Miabella on Thursday.

The 28-year-old starlet took the plunge in a grey striped jumpsuit and black peep-toe platforms.

Lilo's black-clad designer and blogger pal flashed his nipples in a sheer jersey-style top marked 'Poison' and skinny jeans.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...organ-London-club-Miabella.html#ixzz399dpyCKA


----------



## Freckles1

What in God's name is she doing? Cray cray


----------



## TokyoBound

Who is that guy?  Is he really well known in the UK?


----------



## daffyduck

It's really too bad that she was not able to turn herself around. She was beautiful and talented as an actress back then and everyone was hopeful that she would beat her addiction and put herself back on the game like Robert Downey, Jr. did in the past.  She had many opportunity to do so, but blew all her chances. Those people who gave her the chance must of felt really disappointed.


----------



## TokyoBound

She never really had RDJ's talent or range though.  She's lucky she has been able to ride the coat tails of Mean Girls as long as she has, because the success of that movie is really due to Tina Feys's writing and the cast as a whole than Lindsay Lohan herself.  I think she was a cute child actress who could have grown to be a cute light comedic actress, but that's it.  She was never going to be an Amy Adams or Jessica Chastain.


----------



## Midge S

WHAT exactly am I looking at?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Midge S said:


> WHAT exactly am I looking at?



Freefall...._aka_ The Rapid Decline of a Starlet who Coulda Woulda Shoulda but Didn't and Instead got Derailed by Bad Choices.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/08/04/lindsay-lohan-strips-down-to-bikini-during-mykonos-vacation/

Lindsay Lohan shows off her bikini body while jet-skiing during a vacation on Monday (August 4) in Mykonos, Greece.

Lovely dinner with friends &#9996;&#65039;&#127776;, the 28-year-old actress wrote on Instagram earlier in the day with a pic of herself. Check out the cute pic below!

Last week, Lindsay was spotted holding hands with blogger Vas J Morgan while exiting Club Room with a rose in her hand.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has been exposing a lot of herself lately.

Less than a week after displaying plenty of side boob action in Ibiza, the red-haired starlet was at it it again as she splashed around the sea on the island of Mykonos, Greece on Monday.

Lindsay, 28, let it all hang out in a black crochet bikini with string attachments around her neck and waist, but no support system for the bust.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...puts-black-string-bikini-vacation-Greece.html


----------



## boxermom

How do I un-see this? Yet I keep coming back to this thread. It's like watching a train wreck.


----------



## Tivo

Honestly, I'm just glad she's outside being active and not stumbling out of a bar.


----------



## knics33

She has a male butt. If she would just tighten up the straps on her bathing suit a bit it would help a lot with the saggy side boob... I think?

And again, at least she seems to be out doing something positive/healthy (at least seemingly) instead of coming out of a club at 2 AM.


----------



## saira1214

Why is she on constant vacation? Vacation from what? I'm sure her play isn't paying her enough for Ibiza and Mykonos.


----------



## Sassys

Boggles my mind how this girl has no money, yet is always taking vacations people with money can't afford.


----------



## Tivo

Sassys said:


> Boggles my mind how this girl has no money, yet is always taking vacations people with money can't afford.


Well she did get that 2 Mill from Oprah...


----------



## knics33

I bet a lot of the people she travels with are extremely wealthy. She may be an addict 100%, but she's not stupid... for lack of a better word. She's smart when it comes to her living the life _she _wants.


----------



## Sassys

Tivo said:


> Well she did get that 2 Mill from Oprah...



But she had debt as well. $2mil doesn't go that far, after you pay managers, lawyers, assistants, and debt owed.


----------



## Ladybug09

her body is just YUCK, especially for a 28 yr old....and that a$$, no ma'am...


----------



## NYC BAP

I can't believe how saggy her boobs are.


----------



## yajaira

.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Nah.. she is out there hooking. I don't believe for one second she has money. Or is living the life. She is putting in "work". Look at that body. It is worn down and out.


----------



## saira1214

Can implants get that saggy? I always thought she had a boob job.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Trickin' ain't easy!


----------



## Sasha2012

saira1214 said:


> Can implants get that saggy? I always thought she had a boob job.



Yes they can, skin stretched will eventually sag. I always thought her breast were real, they look natural. I don't think her sagging is a problem, most larger breast sag and her weight loss doesn't help either. I just think she looks out of shape, even though she's skinny she looks bloated and her butt has not muscle tome. On the other hand at least she seems to be more active these days than stumbling in and out of clubs.


----------



## Chloe_chick999

Sasha2012 said:


> Yes they can, skin stretched will eventually sag. I always thought her breast were real, they look natural. I don't think her sagging is a problem, most larger breast sag and her weight loss doesn't help either. I just think she looks out of shape, even though she's skinny she looks bloated and her butt has not muscle tome. On the other hand at least she seems to be more active these days than stumbling in and out of clubs.



I'm pretty sure her boobs are real.


----------



## chantal1922

wildblood said:


> Omg let the tide take her out to sea already.


----------



## ebayBAGS

The claims have always been there but I do think her boobs are real. 



saira1214 said:


> Can implants get that saggy? I always thought she had a boob job.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan got into the spirit with the help of an elaborate smoking device.

The 28-year-old actress got her fair share of smoke too as she was seen puffing on a glass-based water pipe or 'hookah' as it's called during her vacation on the Greek island of Mykonos.

Lindsay appeared to be enjoying a restful moment on Tuesday in a cosy alcove at her hotel, wearing a white linen smock and reflective sunglasses.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-swimming-goldfish-Greece.html#ixzz39ZyHyLlD


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lindsay smoking with a hookah? The jokes just write themselves.


----------



## Nathalya

There's a fish in there?!


----------



## myown

^yeah :wondering


----------



## saira1214

Nathalya said:


> There's a fish in there?!





myown said:


> ^yeah :wondering



Yeah, I don't like that there are fish in there.

Anyone notice that huge diamond ring on her left hand? Not sure if its real or what the deal is with that.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

She was such a cute little girl


----------



## Sassys

Damn, she was in the water, yet still looks so damn dirty.


----------



## TokyoBound

saira1214 said:


> Can implants get that saggy? I always thought she had a boob job.



I think she did post Mean Girls, but she either had them taken out, or didn't maintain them.  I think what she has now is her real chest.  Why one of her johns hasn't offered her the $$ for a lift is beyond me.  If I were her that would be the first thing I would be bargaining for in my contract, or however these things are arranged.  That, and massive laser treatments to get rid of that atrocious sun & smoking damage.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been enjoying a jet set summer around Europe with stops in the UK, Italy, Spain, and now Greece.

But even on holiday, Lindsay Lohan still has time for her fans.

The 28-year-old actress was spotted posing for a photo alongside some fans during a beach outing in Mykonos on Wednesday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reece-getaway-cut-leopard-print-swimsuit.html


----------



## twinkle.tink

She had so much potential. How incredibly sad.

She was so adorable and amazing in _Parent Trap_.


----------



## yajaira

She looks a lot better in thease pics!


----------



## iluvmybags

Her abdomen looks really bloated.  I hope that's just a "beer gut" or the result of a bad diet and not enough exercise and not some kind of damage to her internal organs.  Liver damage can cause abdominal bloating like that (as well as the orangey tint to her skin)


----------



## Antonia

I think she really needs to get rid of those hair extentions and color her hair a different color.  I always thought she looked amazing when her hair was very dark.


----------



## Midge S

I swear, every time I come into this thread some sort of fresh hell has appeared.   What is she wearing?  Why is she toting some random kid around?   Her body looks terrible, but in general she looks a little better and , like others have said, she's outside at least. 

Mykonos now?  Really?  REALLY?!   My rage knows no bounds.


----------



## Ladybug09

Antonia said:


> I think she really needs to get rid of those hair extentions and color her hair a different color.  I always thought she looked amazing when her hair was very dark.


But she is a natural red head.


----------



## daffyduck

Looks like the fats from her butt and boobs all transferred to her stomach.


----------



## Antonia

Ladybug09 said:


> But she is a natural red head.


 
True, but have you ever seen her a few years ago with the dark hair?  She was stunning!  I find it suits her-check out this pic.


----------



## boxermom

She has the worst taste in outfits. I can see she's rehearsing hard for that play in London.


----------



## Solemony

Antonia said:


> True, but have you ever seen her a few years ago with the dark hair?  She was stunning!  I find it suits her-check out this pic.




She looks good in this photo, it brings out her eyes and she doesn't look like a deprived person who constantly needs to party, take drugs, and consume large amount of alcohol on a daily basis.


----------



## pukasonqo

boxermom said:


> She has the worst taste in outfits. I can see she's rehearsing hard for that play in London.




I notice. that too, she must be near exhaustion with all those rehearsals!
maybe she is doing "research" for her theatre debut?


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## Sasha2012

She is reportedly single, despite being recently linked to British reality star Tom Kilbey.

But Lindsay Lohan raised a few eyebrows by sporting a diamond ring on her engagement finger on Thursday.

The 28-year-old actress spent some of her day lounging around at a restaurant on the island of Mykanos, Greece where she showed off her bling.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-finger-puffs-hookah-pipe.html#ixzz39q0aFrd9


----------



## limom

Meh, he just wanted the "girlfriend experience".


----------



## glamourous1098

Who is letting Lindsay Lohan hold a child!?!


----------



## Sasha2012

She is making the most of her time in Europe on what seems to be a never-ending vacation.

And Lindsay Lohan was pictured enjoying yet another fun day out as she opted to go on a boat ride with pals on Friday.

The 27-year-old actress was seen making her way to the dock at Mykonos in Greece as she prepared to soak up the glorious sun rays on board a yacht.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-enjoys-boat-ride-Greece.html#ixzz39qw1FzNH


----------



## gloomyharlow

TokyoBound said:


> Burials is awesome!  It's so dark and so Davey, I love it!  I'm kind of wondering who broke his heart though, because it sounds like the ultimate break-up album.  I'm seeing them on the Carnivores tour in September, can't wait to see his showmanship in person finally!


 
Sorry so late to reply but haven't been here for a few weeks. I hope AFI come out with another live DVD/CD because this album is gorgeous. Hope you have a great time when you see them in September 


Back to Lindsay: She looks pregnant. What's going on there?









Antonia said:


> True, but have you ever seen her a few years ago with the dark hair?  She was stunning!  I find it suits her-check out this pic.


 
She did. That picture you posted kind reminds me of singer Amy Lee. She does look nice with brown hair


----------



## yajaira

look at that picture where she is sitting down , what is that? Ew


----------



## limom

She has nice legs.


----------



## Midge S

yajaira said:


> look at that picture where she is sitting down , what is that? Ew


Which picture are you referring to/


----------



## Vanilla Bean

No doubt she is tricking her way across the continent, but who the hell wants to tap that? *adding it to the list of unsolved mysteries of the universe*.


----------



## Sasha2012

It has turned into her own personal Greek odyssey.

For Lindsay Lohan was spotted enjoying another day out as her summer holiday on the island of Mykonos continued.

The Herbie Fully Loaded star looked in high spirits as she got ready to work up a sweat once more by working on her tan on the beach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntinues-enjoys-day-Mykonos.html#ixzz3A3L4vvT2


----------



## jun3machina

Her upper lip looks newly plumped...every time this thread gets bumped I expect news of an OD


----------



## wildblood

She is a professional of doing nothing by bodies of water.


----------



## yajaira

Ew


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> It has turned into her own personal Greek odyssey.
> 
> For Lindsay Lohan was spotted enjoying another day out as her summer holiday on the island of Mykonos continued.
> 
> The Herbie Fully Loaded star looked in high spirits as she got ready to work up a sweat once more by working on her tan on the beach.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ntinues-enjoys-day-Mykonos.html#ixzz3A3L4vvT2


No bruises and track marks on her legs and arms! That's progress! She seems to be enjoying herself. Not one pic yet of her hiding under tables wasted at a club.


----------



## knics33

I really like the yellow crochet cover up she is wearing.

So me and some friends watched The Canyons the other night (don't judge us lol). Lord... lol. It was basically bad acting with some soft core porn scenes. I will give the James Deen dude one thing - he was the best actor in the entire movie. Two things I took away - Lindsay looked _rough_. Bad weave, she looked tired, bags under her eyes, the odd double chin/jowl thing (what in the h*ll caused this? her plastic surgery?) she has going on was super noticeable. And she looked bad not just in scenes where she was supposed to look rough, but when she was supposed to look hot. It was pretty bad. Second thing - in her nude scenes, her boobs didn't look anything like how they do in these beach pics regarding the saggy factor. It was weird.


----------



## boxermom

wildblood said:


> She is a professional of doing nothing by bodies of water.



 Perfect!


----------



## TokyoBound

gloomyharlow said:


> Sorry so late to reply but haven't been here for a few weeks. I hope AFI come out with another live DVD/CD because this album is gorgeous. Hope you have a great time when you see them in September



Thank you!!  I can't believe it is already a month away, it feels like I bought my tickets yesterday!  Oh, and on a sort of related note, my friend's boyfriend actually met Davey at a bar in Los Angeles two weekends ago   I am so freaking jealous.

As for Lindsay, most of the guys she is pictured with on her perpetual beach side vacation seem pretty young and not that bad looking.  Who is the john?  Are these the john's sons?  Or is she using her fame to grift free vacations off of some wealthy Europeans who think it's cool to hang out with someone who used to act in movies?


----------



## Katy@30

Sasha2012 said:


> She is reportedly single, despite being recently linked to British reality star Tom Kilbey.
> 
> But Lindsay Lohan raised a few eyebrows by sporting a diamond ring on her engagement finger on Thursday.
> 
> The 28-year-old actress spent some of her day lounging around at a restaurant on the island of Mykanos, Greece where she showed off her bling.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-finger-puffs-hookah-pipe.html#ixzz39q0aFrd9


Oh my god ! look at her hands. They look like they belong to some 55 yr old actress.

This is incredibly sad! What have she done to herself ?!!


----------



## gloomyharlow

TokyoBound said:


> Thank you!!  I can't believe it is already a month away, it feels like I bought my tickets yesterday!  Oh, and on a sort of related note, my friend's boyfriend actually met Davey at a bar in Los Angeles two weekends ago   I am so freaking jealous.
> 
> As for Lindsay, most of the guys she is pictured with on her perpetual beach side vacation seem pretty young and not that bad looking.  Who is the john?  Are these the john's sons?  Or is she using her fame to grift free vacations off of some wealthy Europeans who think it's cool to hang out with someone who used to act in movies?


 
There should be like an AFI and MCR thread in the music section but I found none. 



knics33 said:


> I really like the yellow crochet cover up she is wearing.
> 
> So me and some friends watched The Canyons the other night (don't judge us lol). Lord... lol. It was basically bad acting with some soft core porn scenes. I will give the James Deen dude one thing - he was the best actor in the entire movie. Two things I took away - Lindsay looked _rough_. Bad weave, she looked tired, bags under her eyes, the odd double chin/jowl thing (what in the h*ll caused this? her plastic surgery?) she has going on was super noticeable. And she looked bad not just in scenes where she was supposed to look rough, but when she was supposed to look hot. It was pretty bad. Second thing - in her nude scenes, her boobs didn't look anything like how they do in these beach pics regarding the saggy factor. It was weird.


 
I saw the Canyon's last month myself. Ironically, the male porn star James Deen did a descent job. Lilo was gross to watch. I mean when she took her clothes off I literally gagged. Her acting is awful. She needs some serious talk. She has no buisness being in front of a camera looking, sounding and acting like that. This just proves she has no real friends in her life.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan Responds to James Franco's Denial About Her Sex List*

Lindsay Lohan is still upset that someone leaked her famed sex list back in March. During an interview with the UK's Daily Mail, the actress admitted the experience was "really violating."

"I had some friends over that I probably should have questioned a bit but I don't like to see the bad in people, I like to see the good, so I ignored it and then someone must have stolen it and that's a really personal thing, that's something I would never do to anyone," the 28-year-old said.

"That's something that is uncomfortable to have to say to anyone, let alone for it to be posted everywhere," she added. "So it's not a joke, it wasn't funny, it was cruel. It's bad karma for whoever did it. It was sh---y."

The list of Lohan's alleged 36 partners included stars such as James Franco, Justin Timberlake, Orlando Bloom, Adam Levine, Heath Ledger, and Zac Efron. She later confirmed writing the list during Watch What Happens Live's Plead the Fifth on April 18.

"You know what? I'm going to get serious for a second," she said at the time. "That was actually my fifth step in AA at Betty Ford [Drug and Alcohol Abuse Treatment Center]. Someone, when I was moving during the OWN show, must have taken a photo of it."
Franco later denied that he ever slept with the Mean Girls alum in an interview with Los Angeles magazine. He also wrote a short story for Vice in which the narrator spends the night with a fictional celeb named "Lindsay" -- but doesn't have sex with her.

Lohan's response? "If someone wants to do that for their own reasons, there's nothing to say, I'm not in their head. [However] I would never do that. I didn't read it," she told Daily Mail. "When I started working we didn't have Twitter, we didn't have any of this s--t, it's a different world now. We didn't have Instagram, we didn't have camera phones for God's sake. It's really different now."

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...nial-about-her-sex-list-2014168#ixzz3Aetio9uN


----------



## buzzytoes

Since when is "listing all the people I had sex with" a step in AA?


----------



## JessIsAOkay

It's called your "sex inventory". My sponsor had me do it as well, but it's not something I kept lying around for anyone to take.


----------



## boxermom

buzzytoes said:


> Since when is "listing all the people I had sex with" a step in AA?



Good point. There is a step where you make amends to those you harmed--maybe the list is part of that step (step 8:  made a list of all persons we had harmed and became willing to make amends to them all). Normally unless you hurt someone, you wouldn't include this in your 12-step program.

since she doesn't seem to change her behavior, I don't know what the point of it would be except to comply on the surface with the staff at rehab and when she got out she reverted to old behavior.


----------



## JessIsAOkay

It is part of step 4. Not all people include sexual behavior in this step but it can have its value if your sexual behavior is another thing you've been using to fill a void. Sometimes making a list helps you to be more honest with yourself.


----------



## JessIsAOkay

This is from the Big Book, a.k.a. The original and official outline of the aa steps and program. Scroll to page 50, the last paragraph explains sexual inventory. So she may be telling the truth, she was just stupid to not put it in a safe place.

http://www.aa.org/assets/en_US/en_step4.pdf


----------



## JessIsAOkay

Last thing then I'll shut it.  It's not just a list of names. You list who it is, what the situation was, what your part was and what/if you did wrong/could have changed,  it's supposed to help you notice any patterns about yourself to help you recognize when to make changes in the future.


----------



## Midge S

Wasn't it reported that someone saw her creating that list with some friend and giggling about out while doing so?  And then they left it behind?


----------



## Sassys

I always felt that list was the men she wanted to be with but never really slept with them. I believe nothing that comes out of this woman's mouth.


----------



## TokyoBound

gloomyharlow said:


> There should be like an AFI and MCR thread in the music section but I found none.



I say we start one, but we may be the only ones in it :tumbleweed: Don't know why our boys are so underappreciated.



gloomyharlow said:


> I saw the Canyon's last month myself. Ironically, the male porn star  James Deen did a descent job. Lilo was gross to watch. I mean when she  took her clothes off I literally gagged. Her acting is awful. She needs  some serious talk. She has no buisness being in front of a camera  looking, sounding and acting like that. This just proves she has no real  friends in her life.



Seriously, it's bad when the porn star can out act you!  And she literally looked like she crawled out of a sewer, but I guess that describes her most days.


----------



## TokyoBound

Sassys said:


> I always felt that list was the men she wanted to be with but never really slept with them. I believe nothing that comes out of this woman's mouth.



 I wouldn't doubt that she slept with most of them, either way back in the day when she was popular & cute, or even more currently.  Let's face it, a lot of the men on that list are skeezy, and even for the scummiest of them it's not a proud thing to be linked with Lohan.


----------



## knics33

JessIsAOkay said:


> It is part of step 4. Not all people include sexual behavior in this step but it can have its value if your sexual behavior is another thing you've been using to fill a void. Sometimes making a list helps you to be more honest with yourself.



Yeah I have also heard of this. Someone I am close to had to do it as part of their program. He explained to me that it can help you tap into/reflect on other lustful behaviors, instant gratification, negative habits, etc. 




TokyoBound said:


> I say we start one, but we may be the only ones in it :tumbleweed: Don't know why our boys are so underappreciated.
> 
> 
> *Seriously, it's bad when the porn star can out act you!  *And she literally looked like she crawled out of a sewer, but I guess that describes her most days.



Lol right!


----------



## buzzytoes

JessIsAOkay said:


> It is part of step 4. Not all people include sexual behavior in this step but it can have its value if your sexual behavior is another thing you've been using to fill a void. Sometimes making a list helps you to be more honest with yourself.



That makes much more sense if you feel like bad relationships/sex are part of your addiction as well. I still can't really picture her being truthful about anything that she has done, but at least I know it is an actual step!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has spent the past few weeks in Europe on what has seemed like an ongoing vacation.  

And Lindsay Lohan still looked in holiday mode on Sunday as she larked around with a mystery male after returning to U.S. shores.  

Sporting a black dress with long fringing on the skirt, the 28-year-old actress looked like she was having a great time during a walk through The Hamptons.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ry-male-night-The-Hamptons.html#ixzz3AnPwloez


----------



## yajaira

look like grandma got some


----------



## redney

Klassy. Patty the daytime hooker.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Is anyone still under false impressions of how LaLohan is earning her $$$ ?.

Mystery male = current client/latest john.


----------



## Midge S

I hope to god that isn't her dog.


----------



## boxermom

That pic of her in the fringe with the cig hanging out of her mouth says it all. What a train wreck.


----------



## TokyoBound

I've been having brain malfunctions all morning, so you can attribute what I'm about to say to that, but I wouldn't totally hate that outfit if it weren't for that disgusting cigarette hanging out of her mouth in most of the pics.  That and the dry, malnourished mop on her head.  At least the pics are taken from far enough away that we can't see her skin damage.

That guy doesn't look like what I imagine when I think of what a john is, but I have no doubt that's what he is.  Maybe daddy bought son a toy for the summer?


----------



## TokyoBound

Okay, I read the DM article, and people in the comments are saying the dude is  Harif Guzman, so maybe not a john situation after all?

Another interesting thing is that they mentioned her assistant is still Gavin?  I thought those two had a falling out a long long time ago after she backstabbed him or just treated him overall sh*tty, like she does most of her assistants.


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

Saw her at 1Oak on Friday night in NYC... her table was right next to my friends. She had that red celine bag and a posse of security as if anyone cared. SMH she will never learn.


----------



## yajaira

Midge S said:


> I hope to god that isn't her dog.


poor dog!


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

TokyoBound said:


> Okay, I read the DM article, and people in the comments are saying the dude is  Harif Guzman, so maybe not a john situation after all?
> 
> Another interesting thing is that they mentioned her assistant is still Gavin?  I thought those two had a falling out a long long time ago after she backstabbed him or just treated him overall sh*tty, like she does most of her assistants.







He was with her at 1Oak on Friday...


----------



## TokyoBound

XoJUICYCOUTURE said:


> He was with her at 1Oak on Friday...



Gavin or Guzman?  And lol forever @ her being delusional enough to think she needs security.  People need security from her and her sticky fingers!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

TokyoBound said:


> Gavin or Guzman?  And lol forever @ her being delusional enough to think *she needs security.  People need security from her* and her sticky fingers!



Whatever provides a film of safety between her skanky butt and the general public is probably a good thing


----------



## boxermom

You guys are hilarious. LOL'ing at TokyoBound and FreeSpririt replies.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

boxermom said:


> You guys are hilarious. LOL'ing at TokyoBound and FreeSpririt replies.



I'll be here all week. Thank you, thank you very much


----------



## XoJUICYCOUTURE

TokyoBound said:


> Gavin or Guzman?  And lol forever @ her being delusional enough to think she needs security.  People need security from her and her sticky fingers!






Gavin


----------



## Sasha2012

http://pagesix.com/2014/08/19/lindsay-lohans-credit-card-got-declined-at-a-nightclub/

*Lindsay Lohans credit card declined at club*

Will Lindsay Lohan ever get good credit?

The starlet, who is soon about to work again in a London production of David Mamets Speed-the-Plow, was dismayed when her credit card was declined at 1Oak in Southampton on Saturday night.

In a rare move, Lohan was attempting to pay the $2,500 bill for her table and bottles of vodka, when her card was rejected.

A source said, Lindsay freaked out when her card was declined. Her friends and others in her group had to chip in to cover the bill.

Bartenders and servers take note, Lohan makes her London West End debut on Sept. 24.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan looked shy as she left 1Oak nightclub in New York City on Tuesday night with a hand covering her face.

But perhaps the actress was feeling embarrassed, after her credit card was allegedly declined at another branch of the club just days earlier.

The 28-year-old was said to be 'dismayed' when she couldn't pay for her night out in Southampton on Saturday after running up a staggering bar tab of $2,500 for bottle service and a table.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...2-500-bar-tab-days-earlier.html#ixzz3AzyxM4zR


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Yeah..she "freaked out"...sure. I wonder if her acting in the club was as good as it is in "The Canyons".  

To quote Blanche Dubois..LaLohans credo is "I have always depended on the kindness of strangers"


----------



## stylemepretty

On a positive note it looks like she's taken those god-awful extensions out and gone back to her natural hair colour.


----------



## TokyoBound

Good Lord, can we chip in and buy this woman a Netflix subscription (since she doesn't have credit to open one up herself) so she can stay in once and awhile?  Granted, I'm a homebody, so I never got the nightclub scene to begin with, but she seems as addicted to going out clubbing as she is to everything else she abuses.

Also, didn't she learn from the Rag & Bone incident?  Gurl, check your balance before handing over that card!!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is the unofficial side boob queen.

She may have had a number of wardrobe malfunctions and lots of very unflattering snaps of her end up on the internet because of her love of flashing a little saucy side sneak peek, but she is not backing down.

The 28-year-old was once again embracing the risque trend as she stepped out in New York on Wednesday evening, before getting a soaking on The Tonight Show as part of the ALS ice bucket challenge.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ling-mesh-leather-ensemble.html#ixzz3B2U1rxM4


----------



## boxermom

Another tacky outfit. What does she see in the mirror? It can't be what the world sees or she wouldn't go out looking like that.


----------



## Echoes

boxermom said:


> What does she see in the mirror?



She doesn't show up in mirrors.


----------



## yajaira

echoes said:


> she doesn't show up in mirrors.



lmao!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never one to shy away from showing a bit of skin.

And on Thursday, Lindsay Lohan was certain to live up to her reputation as she stepped out in New York wearing a revealing getup.

The 28-year-old was clearly ready for the summery weather in the Big Apple as she sported tiny cut-off denim shorts.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...teps-tiny-cut-denim-shorts.html#ixzz3B4VUKcMg


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What in the name of hooker hell is she wearing?


----------



## boxermom

why does she have stuff held between every finger on her hand when she has a purse on her arm???


----------



## Katy@30

boxermom said:


> Another tacky outfit. What does she see in the mirror? It can't be what the world sees or she wouldn't go out looking like that.


True!


----------



## TokyoBound

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What in the name of hooker hell is she wearing?



Omg, that gif is perfection!  We need Tim Gunn to swoop in and save the day from this outfit!

Anyone recognize the bag?  I normally love high/low dressing, but she looks like a homeless crackhead who lifted some rich lady's purse.


----------



## TokyoBound

boxermom said:


> Another tacky outfit. What does she see in the mirror? It can't be what the world sees or she wouldn't go out looking like that.



How can she see herself in the mirror with all the blow in the way?


----------



## Livia1

Echoes said:


> She doesn't show up in mirrors.


----------



## Freckles1

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What in the name of hooker hell is she wearing?




Freaking hilarious


----------



## knics33

FreeSpirit71 said:


> What in the name of hooker hell is she wearing?





Carry on!


----------



## Sasha2012

Linday Lohan has denied she is in a new romance. 

A spokesperson for the 28-year-old has shot down claims she began dating an 'older' investment banker with two children in London this summer while preparing to star in stage production Speed-The-Plow. 'It's not true. She's single,' the representative told MailOnline on Friday.

That same day the Mean Girls star showed off toned legs while wearing short shorts in New York City.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stment-banker-two-children.html#ixzz3BBOSKiyx


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I'm going to need you to take back those boots from Payless Shoes, Lindsay. The pockets on that shirt are as sad and tired as her cracked out chesticles.


----------



## Echoes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to need you to take back those boots from Payless Shoes, Lindsay. The pockets on that shirt are as sad and tired as her cracked out chesticles.



Nothing is as bad as those cracked out stupid-azzed animations people keep posting.  That nonsense serves NO purpose at all.

LiLo's the freaking Queen of England, the most wonderful human being of all time compared to those worthless things.


----------



## Tivo

Echoes said:


> Nothing is as bad as those cracked out stupid-azzed animations people keep posting.  That nonsense serves NO purpose at all.
> 
> LiLo's the freaking Queen of England, the most wonderful human being of all time compared to those worthless things.


What animations are you talking about?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Echoes is anti-gif....lol


----------



## Freckles1

The comments on this thread always make me giggle!! Or cackle!!!


----------



## boxermom

Freckles1 said:


> The comments on this thread always make me giggle!! Or cackle!!!



Me too. It's my first laugh of the day.

The rumor of her being involved with anyone with children makes my blood run cold--keep her away from children and animals (and jewelry, furs, designer clothing..........)


----------



## punkin pie

Sasha2012 said:


> Linday Lohan has denied she is in a new romance.
> 
> A spokesperson for the 28-year-old has shot down claims she began dating an 'older' investment banker with two children in London this summer while preparing to star in stage production Speed-The-Plow. 'It's not true. She's single,' the representative told MailOnline on Friday.
> 
> That same day the Mean Girls star showed off toned legs while wearing short shorts in New York City.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stment-banker-two-children.html#ixzz3BBOSKiyx


 

Definately getting a Boy George vibe from this first photo!!!!


----------



## Midge S

Sasha2012 said:


> Linday Lohan has denied she is in a new romance.
> 
> A spokesperson for the 28-year-old has shot down claims she began dating an 'older' investment banker with two children in London this summer while preparing to star in stage production Speed-The-Plow. 'It's not true. She's single,' the representative told MailOnline on Friday.
> 
> That same day the Mean Girls star showed off toned legs while wearing short shorts in New York City.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stment-banker-two-children.html#ixzz3BBOSKiyx


  Of course she had to deny it - bad for business. 

At least the banker's children are safe!


----------



## Freckles1

boxermom said:


> Me too. It's my first laugh of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> The rumor of her being involved with anyone with children makes my blood run cold--keep her away from children and animals (and jewelry, furs, designer clothing..........)




Again I am laughing out loud!!


----------



## gloomyharlow

TokyoBound said:


> I say we start one, but we may be the only ones in it :tumbleweed: Don't know why our boys are so underappreciated.


 
But at least we have a place to chat about them. Maybe we should PM then 



FreeSpirit71 said:


> I'm going to need you to take back those boots from Payless Shoes, Lindsay. The pockets on that shirt are as sad and tired as her cracked out chesticles.


 
Oh Wesley. So much sass 



Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan is the unofficial side boob queen.
> 
> She may have had a number of wardrobe malfunctions and lots of very unflattering snaps of her end up on the internet because of her love of flashing a little saucy side sneak peek, but she is not backing down.
> 
> The 28-year-old was once again embracing the risque trend as she stepped out in New York on Wednesday evening, before getting a soaking on The Tonight Show as part of the ALS ice bucket challenge.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ling-mesh-leather-ensemble.html#ixzz3B2U1rxM4


 
I liked what she wore that night on Jimmy. She looked cute. Any pictures of her outfit before she got all wet?


----------



## Sasha2012

She is set to make her London theatre debut in exactly one month but Lindsay Lohan is determined to make sure her time in the English capital isn't all work and no play. 

The 28-year-old actress popped by London's celeb hotspot The Chiltern Firehouse after jetting back from New York and made quite the impression as she almost busted out of her top.

Despite dressing casually in a pair of skinny jeans, heels and a checked shirt, Lindsay still managed to grab attention as the buttons on her top almost gave way to reveal her braless chest.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...buttons-shirt-threaten-pop.html#ixzz3BLRXj32Y


----------



## buzzytoes

Girlfriend needs to get her liver checked. I know she is only in her 20s but she honestly looks like she already has liver disease from too much alcohol.


----------



## Longchamp

I bet her liver and pancreas look as bad as her skin.
Where are her parents?  she needs an intervention before she OD's.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> Linday Lohan has denied she is in a new romance.
> 
> 
> 
> A spokesperson for the 28-year-old has shot down claims she began dating an 'older' investment banker with two children in London this summer while preparing to star in stage production Speed-The-Plow. 'It's not true. She's single,' the representative told MailOnline on Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> That same day the Mean Girls star showed off toned legs while wearing short shorts in New York City.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...stment-banker-two-children.html#ixzz3BBOSKiyx




Sad that the most recent film they have to reference her by is already 10years old.  >.>


----------



## boxermom

Longchamp said:


> I bet her liver and pancreas look as bad as her skin.
> Where are her parents?  she needs an intervention before she OD's.



Her parents are as bad or worse than she is.


----------



## Sasha2012

Things seem to be going well for Lindsay Lohan. 

Not only is she set to star in David Mamet's play, Speed The Plow, she's also gracing one of three limited edition covers for next month's issue of trendy magazine, Wonderland.

With the coverline reading: 'I can't help that I'm so popular,' a classic line from her famous movie, Mean Girls, it seems the actress is back to her confident best.

Lohan appears to be thrilled with her latest cover and simply tweeted: 'thank you @wonderlandmag.'

The star is set to make her London theatre debut in just a few weeks.

And clearly excited, the redhead took to her Instagram account on Monday and shared a photo of herself during rehearsals, alongside a couple of colleagues.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ahead-London-theatre-debut.html#ixzz3BTGk51mX


----------



## Freckles1

Ach!!! The lips!!! The lipstick&#128078;


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She's the most tired, worn out looking 28 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/02...h-her-legs-at-gq-men-of-the-year-awards-2014/

Lindsay Lohan keeps it fierce in a sparkling dress while attending the 2014 GQ Men of the Year Awards held at The Royal Opera House on Tuesday (September 2) in London, England.

During the ceremony, Lindsay presented the Chef of the Year award to Tom Kerridge.

FYI: Lindsay is wearing a Balmain dress.


----------



## TokyoBound

Is she doing her own makeup?  What professional artist would use cocoa powder as contour?
And until she gets those scratches to finally heal, she needs to quit with anything that reveals her legs.


----------



## Freckles1

She just may have looser skin on her thighs than me!! And I'm 15 yrs older than her!! Gross!!


----------



## iluvmybags

TokyoBound said:


> Is she doing her own makeup?  What professional artist would use cocoa powder as contour?
> And until she gets those scratches to finally heal, she needs to quit with anything that reveals her legs.




I've been saying this for years - her makeup always looks terrible. Half the time she looks like a child playing dress up in mommy's makeup bag. I can't believe she didn't learn anything from all those times she had her makeup done for movies & photo shoots. She would look so much better if her makeup was properly applied


----------



## glamourous1098

She looks vaguely less booze-bloated... an improvement I guess?


----------



## knics33

Eh I am going to cut her some slack - she looks good here compared to most pics. And thank goodness she laid off the sunless tanner. She looks healthier, but who knows.


----------



## boxermom

glamourous1098 said:


> She looks vaguely less booze-bloated... an improvement I guess?



Yes, it's noticeable how the bloating comes and goes seemingly from day to day.

Those bumpy, scratched legs on a 28 year old! My elderly mother had more tone to her legs in her 80's. (but my mom exercised and my guess is Lindsay doesn't do much of that)


----------



## Sasha2012

She made sure she turned heads at the GQ Men of the Year Awards this week after stepping out in a zebra-print gown.

However Lindsay Lohan chose a much more toned-down look to hit her favorite venue in London, the Chiltern Firehouse, on Friday evening.

The actress stuck to classic black and white pieces, while her long red tresses were styled down in soft waves. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...t-night-Chiltern-Firehouse.html#ixzz3CbRIKXrN


----------



## Tivo

This girl just cannot stay at home and rest. She seems to need constant stimulation.


----------



## Midge S

Tivo said:


> This girl just cannot stay at home and rest. She seems to need constant stimulation.


  Yep.  While I think part of her addiction was abusing adderall, i think there is also some truth to ADHD with her.  

Of course she's also admitted to never wanting to be alone, which i think is at the core of most of her problems.   She's a very unhappy person, who's constantly chasing stimuli to not have to face it.   Big reason why she can't quite get out off the addiction merry go round (whether it be drugs, booze, shopping, attention, etc.). Just IMO of course.


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Longchamp said:


> I bet her liver and pancreas look as bad as her skin.
> Where are her parents?  she needs an intervention before she OD's.



Lol I think it's best Michael and Dina stay away or at least get help for themselves before they try to help Lindsay


----------



## boxermom

Midge S said:


> Yep.  While I think part of her addiction was abusing adderall, i think there is also some truth to ADHD with her.
> 
> Of course she's also admitted to never wanting to be alone, which i think is at the core of most of her problems.   She's a very unhappy person, who's constantly chasing stimuli to not have to face it.   Big reason why she can't quite get out off the addiction merry go round (whether it be drugs, booze, shopping, attention, etc.). Just IMO of course.



I think you are absolutely right. Addicts are always chasing the high of something. And she certainly acts like someone with abandonment issues. There's a big hole inside that she's trying to fill with all these other things and behaviors and it never works for more than a very short time.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's hoping to revive her career with her upcoming debut on the West End stage. 

But for the moment, Lindsay Lohan is making the most of being in London by joining the ladies who lunch in Mayfair.

The Mean Girls star stepped out with a group of gal pals to enjoy a meal at the high-end Italian restaurant Quattro Passi on Saturday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ous-lunch-London-s-Mayfair.html#ixzz3Ch5CXnvX


----------



## wildblood

She's probably gonna steal their Celine's when they're not looking.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Group of pals as in teenage girls?


----------



## Midge S

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Group of pals as in teenage girls?


 Yeah , that's weird.   At least it looks like she washed her hair though.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Her gal pals Sour and Dour


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Cinamonn_girl said:


> Group of pals as in teenage girls?



who are wearing matching bags and shoes, weird.


----------



## TokyoBound

wildblood said:


> She's probably gonna steal their Celine's when they're not looking.



  I guess that's why she's hanging out with the young ones now, they are too gullible to know better.


----------



## Sasha2012

As the UK nights begin to get colder, Lindsay Lohan continues to get warmer thanks to the fabulous fur shawl she unveiled at the Chovgan Twilight Polo Gala on Monday.

The LA export is currently called London home as she gears up to make her debut on the West End stage later this month.

And it appears she's really taken the cosy winter fashions into her heart.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Chovgan-Twilight-Polo-Gala.html#ixzz3CyV8ytIG


----------



## mcb100

She doesn't look too bad in that last pic.


----------



## knics33

Minus the self tanner she looks good in the last set of pics. Her face looks somewhat like old Lindsay before the fillers.


----------



## knasarae

Her smile looks funny.  What happened to her top lip?


----------



## iluvmybags

knasarae said:


> Her smile looks funny.  What happened to her top lip?



I think it just looks weird cuz we're so used to seeing her with puffy, inflated lips and they actually look, dare I say - normal! - in these photos.


----------



## iluvmybags

knasarae said:


> Her smile looks funny.  What happened to her top lip?




Looking back at older pics of her, her top lip always looked smaller/flatter which could explain why she felt the need to inflate them so much.


----------



## ByeKitty

They weren't big but they suited her face perfectly


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> Her smile looks funny.  What happened to her top lip?



I think it also has to do with the giant veneers...


----------



## wildblood

^ Lol. Yeah her teeth used to be a little inverted.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She was such a beautiful girl - and that smile of hers. 

Why, Lindsay, why?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She used to be so fresh faced 

You're right, those veneers have taken a lot away from her looks


----------



## Midge S

Thingofbeauty said:


> She used to be so fresh faced
> 
> You're right, those veneers have taken a lot away from her looks


  Yeah but remember when she was between sets of veneers?  Her natural teeth are a mess.


----------



## TokyoBound

So basically the play opens in two weeks?  Any brave London TPFers want to take one for the team and report back?  I wonder how much seats even cost or if they'll have to give them away.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I saw Speed the Plow at the Old Vic with Jeff Goldbloom and Kevin Spacey.

No way I'm going to ruin that memory


----------



## pukasonqo

the idea of lilo being on a play in london reminds me of the plot of mel brooks' "the producers" (just watched it fir the first time recently!) were the said producers need a flop so they can cash in

maybe that is the case with lilo's long awaited theatre debut?


not my circus, not my monkeys


----------



## dangerouscurves

Every time I see her pictures I think 'that's a talent gone wasted there'.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

dangerouscurves said:


> Every time I see her pictures I think 'that's a talent gone wasted there'.



I think the quantity of her talent has always been wildly overestimated.


----------



## dangerouscurves

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I think the quantity of her talent has always been wildly overestimated.



Possibly, but she could be more than this mess she is at the moment. At least she has a real talent


----------



## Swanky

I can't see past her haven't been groomed this decade eyebrows.


----------



## boxermom

Thingofbeauty said:


> I saw Speed the Plow at the Old Vic with Jeff Goldbloom and Kevin Spacey.
> 
> No way I'm going to ruin that memory



Oh my! I wouldn't want to sully that memory either.

 I can't imagine Lindsay working hard enough to remember lines for a play. I think her part is small, right?


----------



## yajaira

Did you. That there is a forum called location lohan its a fan base for Lindsay and it's total empty lol


----------



## knics33

Cinamonn_girl said:


> She was such a beautiful girl - and that smile of hers.
> 
> Why, Lindsay, why?



Ugh agreed! She was so pretty back in the day.


----------



## Compass Rose

I don't get the big lips at all.  Why would they make you prettier or more desirable?  She had perfect lips for her face back in the day.


----------



## knasarae

Yea I guess I haven't seen her regular lips in so long lol.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I did. Jeff Goldblum was fooooooooiiiiiiiiiinneeeee as h3ll.

Lord! Even after all these years I still tingle.

Fine fine fine fine fine

D@mn.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/09/14/lindsay-lohan-says-she-handled-whitney-houstons-body-bag/

*Lindsay Lohan Says She Handled Whitney Houston's Body Bag*

Lindsay Lohan is opening up about her time doing community service in 2011 and she is claiming that she handled Whitney Houstons body bag in the morgue.

The 28-year-old actress told The Telegraph that she worked 12 hour shifts from 4am to 4pm for four months.

Lindsay says her experience was fd up and inappropriate  because a lot of other people were meant to do it, and they were like: No, they cant handle it. Lohan can. Its different for me than it would be for other people  like, no one would really have to work at the morgue in LA and roll a body bag for Whitney Houston.

I know it sounds really dark and strange, but I thought it would be a lot worse, Lindsay added. I kind of regulated a lot of it. Id tell people: You didnt fold that sheet properly, because Im OCD with folding.


----------



## Livia1

I can't quote but  to everything above ^


----------



## boxermom

^^She's delusional.


----------



## Midge S

Huh, wha?   :weird:


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been working hard in the run-up to the opening night of her new West End play, Speed The Plow.

So Lindsay Lohan was enjoying a well-deserved evening off on Saturday as she attended the Selfridges party for the World of Rick Owens installation.

The Mean Girls actress was looking her best during the London Fashion Week bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...mble-Ricks-Owens-LFW-party.html#ixzz3DLhfqqwa


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Expression on the girl with the mobile phone says it all...


----------



## Compass Rose

Who exactly is that 45 year-old woman, anyway??


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ "looking her best" and "working hard" ?

Oh Daily Mail you are creative and hilarious.


----------



## Tivo

FreeSpirit71 said:


> ^ "looking her best" and "working hard" ?
> 
> Oh Daily Mail you are creative and hilarious.


They should rename themselves "The Daily Shade."


----------



## Freckles1

Compass Rose said:


> Who exactly is that 45 year-old woman, anyway??




Man oh man


----------



## Swanky

Whale! That didn't take long! lol!


*Lindsay Lohan*

*Coroner Calls BS She Never Touched Whitney's Body Bag*

 

*        9/15/2014 8:30 AM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*






Lindsay Lohan* is lying when she says she had to roll *Whitney Houston*'s body bag at the L.A. County Morgue ... because Whitney was never in a body bag.

An official from the Coroner's Office tells TMZ ... Whitney was NEVER in a body bag and no one in the probation program came in contact with Whitney's body.  

Lindsay -- who was ordered by a judge to *spend time at the morgue* to teach her a lesson about drinking and driving -- *claimed in an interview* she was singled out to roll Whitney's body bag.

Whitney died on Saturday, Feb 11, 2012. The autopsy was performed the next day and her body was gone by morning. No one from any court-ordered probation program came in contact with the body ... according to the Coroner's official.

The official says Whitney was wrapped in plastic with a sheet cover the entire time she was at the morgue. In fact, she was taken out in plastic -- not a body bag -- from *the hotel where she died.*



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3DPyRai2E


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lindsay plays fast and loose with the truth but that one is really in bad taste re Whitney.

100 to 1 this play in London:
 (a) never happens
 (B) opens for two nights before she suffers from "exhaustion" or blames others for not being professional.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's set to take the spotlight next week when she makes her West End debut in Speed The Plow.

But dressed in shimmering bronze on Thursday night, Lindsay Lohan had all eyes on her as she headed out for dinner in London's Mayfair district.

The 28-year-old actress looked in high spirits as she was seen leaving chic Nobu Berkeley restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-dress-heads-dinner-London.html#ixzz3Dm19XHg5


----------



## Twinklette

She needs an iron and get rid of that *dirty* tan


----------



## ByeKitty

Her teeth look like dentures and her face looks like she slathered ferruginous soil on it.


----------



## MY2CENT

Seriously  how can anyone think those legs look hot no no no I know everyone hates pantyhose but there is no way you cant say a pair of sheer pantyhose would not look hot oh and yes iron,why can't woman  just look in the mirror and see how ugly there legs are.ya im old fashion I know....


----------



## Sasha2012

She usually dines at celebrity hotspot Chiltern Firehouse.

But on Friday night, Hollywood actress Lindsay Lohan opted for a change as she headed off to the very upmarket Hakkasan in London.

The 28-year-old star  who is currently gearing up for her West End debut in Speed The Plow - appeared to be in high spirits after she enjoyed a lavish meal at the popular restaurant.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-dinner-date-Hakkasan.html#ixzz3DuYPwLrU


----------



## Thingofbeauty

High spirits indeed


----------



## wildblood

In her mind she thinks she looks gorgeous doing that wink.


----------



## yajaira

Poor thing


----------



## Chanel522

Just watched the Parent Trap w DS today and thought how sad it is that LL went down this path.  She had so much potential and talent and was adorable.


----------



## TokyoBound

Embarrassed to admit I actually like that outfit, just not on her.  But on a positive note, her atrocious legs are covered up.


----------



## chunkylover53

She looks great for a 128 year old.


----------



## knics33

Thingofbeauty said:


> High spirits indeed





Her veneers are tragic.


----------



## pursegrl12

chunkylover53 said:


> She looks great for a 128 year old.




:lolots::lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Twinklette

Thingofbeauty said:


> High spirits indeed


 
LOLOL


----------



## Freckles1

knics33 said:


> Her veneers are tragic.




I'm dying


----------



## Sasha2012

She's announced that she plans to build her home in London.

And Lindsay Lohan shows she's a true Brit as she models a stylish Union Jack blazer for the cover of Time Out London.

But it was her cleavage that took center stage as she posed on the cover of the publication to promote her role in the upcoming Lindsay Posner-helmed production, Speed-The-Plow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-cover-Time-Out-London.html#ixzz3E6yUs5z9


----------



## boxermom

How many performances do they think she'll last? Build a home in London..........riiiiight.


----------



## Tivo

Does she ever bathe? Or wash her face?


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I feel like sending this girl to live in the mountains with her grandmother for a while.


----------



## TokyoBound

boxermom said:


> How many performances do they think she'll last? Build a home in London..........riiiiight.



I know, right?  She'll probably end up owing the production company $$ after all is said and done after she misses most of her performances and breaks her contract.  And while her sugar daddies don't seem to mind throwing a Chanel bag or two her way, I don't think any of them will be building her a house in the world's most expensive city.


----------



## Midge S

I think "building her home" is metaphorical.  

Time out really did her no favors with that cover.


----------



## TokyoBound

Midge S said:


> I think "building her home" is metaphorical.
> 
> Time out really did her no favors with that cover.



Haha, good point.  I tend to take things too literally sometimes.  But even so, would the UK really issue her a permanent visa?  She is a criminal after all, and while I know celebs get special privilege, she's really not that type of celeb you make exceptions for anymore.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

So it's really going ahead?  Hmmm... I may end up eating a slice of humble pie. We shall see...


----------



## morgan20

Thingofbeauty said:


> I feel like sending this girl to live in the mountains with her grandmother for a while.




Yes because we don't want her in London


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Lol


----------



## boxermom

Those of you in London, let us know how the first night of the play goes and how glowing the reviews for her performance are.


----------



## TokyoBound

I'm so jealous of you Londoners, I'd buy tickets to see her play and be there to throw her roses when she takes her bow at the end.  And by roses I mean bars of soap.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

TokyoBound said:


> I'm so jealous of you Londoners, I'd buy tickets to see her play and be there to throw her roses when she takes her bow at the end.  And by roses I mean bars of soap.


Snark!


----------



## boxermom

Apparently it opened tonight. One review said it wasn't awful. Lindsay had her lines written inside a book and also had them fed to her from someone offstage. All that beach/yacht time and she didn't memorize them! Imagine that!  Just showing up on time is somewhat of a victory for her.


----------



## Sasha2012

It was supposed to be her acting comeback, a triumphant debut on stage in London's West End in the production of Speed The Plow. 

But sadly for Lindsay Lohan, things didn't exactly go to plan on her opening night on Wednesday. 

While not an unmitigated disaster, the 28-year-old actress didn't appear to know her lines off by heart, reading some from a book while being fed others from the side of stage and her one main passionate speech only succeeded in causing the audience to burst into laughter, according to onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-opening-night-performance.html#ixzz3EHqm7y5T


----------



## Midge S

boxermom said:


> Apparently it opened tonight. One review said* it wasn't awful*. Lindsay had her lines written inside a book and also had them fed to her from someone offstage. All that beach/yacht time and she didn't memorize them! Imagine that!  Just showing up on time is somewhat of a victory for her.


  Glowing then! 

If I was on stage with her I would be irritated she didn't know her lines.

ETA:   TOBY!  You don't deserve him, Lohan.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She is such a disaster and the perplexing thing is, she seems to have no idea


----------



## wildblood

Lmfao at her face in the bouquet pics. As if the dude is giving her a time machine set to ten years ago.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Yeah so this play is about a young woman that looks and acts so innocent and naive that she gets a big time Hollywood director/producer to fall for her con.

Lindsey reaaaaallly wasn't going to be believable in this role.

And lol at the time machine comment


----------



## Tivo

wildblood said:


> Lmfao at her face in the bouquet pics. As if the dude is giving her a time machine set to ten years ago.


Her face is so run down and haggard in that pic. She looks 56.


----------



## wildblood

Thingofbeauty said:


> Yeah so this play is about a young woman that looks and acts so innocent and naive that she gets a big time Hollywood director/producer to fall for her con.
> 
> Lindsey reaaaaallly wasn't going to be believable in this role.
> 
> And lol at the time machine comment



^That's what it's about? Bish can't even act out her life without someone feeding her lines!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

wildblood said:


> ^That's what it's about? Bish can't even act out her life without someone feeding her lines!


Broadly speaking, yeah.

She's a tragedy all around


----------



## Sasha2012

via Zimbio

"Lindsay Lohan makes her debut in the West End new play Speed-The-Plow at the Playhouse Theatre co-starring Richard Schiff and Nigel Lindsay. The Hollywood starlet filled the theatre with laughs not only with her performance but by forgetting her lines and being prompted over 5 times. While doing a monologue in Act 2 the actress even had her lines highlighted in pink that she read out from a book."


----------



## pukasonqo

permanent curtains for lilo's stage career?
maybe she could play a tree nxt time, they usually have no lines!


----------



## Singra

It's hard to look at her face, it's pretty haggard.


----------



## boxermom

She really is looking bad in these pics. It's sad that she gets an opportunity and doesn't take it seriously enough to learn the lines.


----------



## myown

from only the ohotos i thought the book was part of the act. but oh dear. what a comeback


----------



## TokyoBound

Well, she's officially burned her London Bridge!  Not many English-speaking countries left Lilo that'll take you and give you the chances and $$ you want but won't work for!


----------



## Freckles1

I LOVE Richard Schiff. Bet he is pissed!! I would be!!'


----------



## Sasha2012

She received mixed reviews for her debut on the London stage on Wednesday night.

And in the wee hours the following morning, Lindsay Lohan looked to have her critics in mind as she kept her head down while leaving Corinthia Hotel.

The 28-year-old kept her hair in her face as she walked out of the establishment around 1 a.m. on Thursday, following her opening night in London's West End in the production of Speed The Plow. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...reviews-debut-London-stage.html#ixzz3EMVUp5zS


----------



## tulipfield

Honestly, Lindsay, you had one job to do... >.>


----------



## Thingofbeauty

She is just so oblivious to what a dangerous mess her life has become.

I don't understand why she is still getting chances. Many better child stars have been shafted and forgotten for a lot less


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan may have received mixed, lukewarm reviews at best for her performance in the West End's Speed-The-Plow following Wednesday's opening night, but that didn't stop her from celebrating.

Following Thursday's show, the actress took herself off to London's newest celebrity hotspot, Chiltern Firehouse, where she happily posed up a storm for her fans upon arrival, waving and blowing kisses as she soaked up the attention.

However, no-one could take their eyes off the horror show that was her fake tan application, her face and neck a completely different colour to the rest of her body, the unflattering dirty orangey-brown hue adding years to her appearance.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Speed-The-Plow-performance.html#ixzz3EOI1maik


----------



## pukasonqo

she does look like she needs a good scrub...
after that "performance" she should be taking stock of all the doors she has slammed on her own face and take a long break from the spotlight
once the daily fail starts dissing you, rock bottom might be not that far...


----------



## Thingofbeauty

pukasonqo said:


> she does look like she needs a good scrub...
> after that "performance" she should be taking stock of all the doors she has slammed on her own face and take a long break from the spotlight
> once the daily fail starts dissing you, rock bottom might be not that far...


Rock bottom might not be that far?!

She passed rock bottom about three rehab stints and two court appearances ago!


----------



## pukasonqo

Thingofbeauty said:


> Rock bottom might not be that far?!
> 
> She passed rock bottom about three rehab stints and two court appearances ago!




i stand corrected!
rock bottom was reached and left behind. seems that, with every chance she is given, she falls further down


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I hate that kissy pose, she looks so ick...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She should be home, reading her lines and memorising them. Remember that quote from her about winning an Oscar?

She puts the Meth in Method Acting.


----------



## Singra

Thingofbeauty said:


> She is just so oblivious to what a dangerous mess her life has become.
> 
> *I don't understand why she is still getting chances. Many better child stars have been shafted and forgotten for a lot less*



^ This. 

The no learning lines thing is classic self sabotage so she still has faaaaar to go. This is cruel to say but she's not Robert Downey Jnr, even if she emerges from this intact she's not to going to have the face to have the comeback career that someone like RDJ has.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Singra said:


> ^ This.
> 
> The no learning lines thing is classic self sabotage so she still has faaaaar to go. This is cruel to say but she's not Robert Downey Jnr, even if she emerges from this intact she's not to going to have the face to have the comeback career that someone like RDJ has.



Also, as bad as RDJ got (and he fell hard and far from grace) he always owned up to it, his problems and vices. Yes, he had people looking out for him ie; Mel Gibson who paid for his insurance on the film "The Singing Detective" (because no-one else would) but he also did the hard yards, even at his worst he showed up on time for work and put in good to great performances.

Lindsay? .........not so much.


----------



## Singra

^ Totally but in addition to that a big part of a successful career is the way you look... RDJ emerged looking more mature, masculine and handsome after his ordeal. If he had emerged looking like Mickey Rourke he probably would only have been permitted a career similar to Rourke... in terms of level of fame. 

It's a results based business and the industry tolerates a lot of unprofessional behaviour if they deem the end result worth it. Even if it magically all comes together for Lohan and she gets her life back on track the best she can probably hope for is a career like Rourke.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

^ That's true. The lie of her addictions is showing on her face and body - it's ageing her and eroding her looks rapidly.  And for better or worse looks are a commodity in Hollywood.


----------



## Singra

Just to add to my earlier post... I used RDj as a comparison before because I've often seen people on the internet use the comparison but RDJ is probably the wrong yardstick because he had a career and success as an adult before it derailed, ditto with Rourke. Corey Feldman is probably a more appropriate comparison, Lohan will be lucky if she gets it together and manages to achieve a career like Feldman has now.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Singra and Free Spirit, you both make excellent points!


----------



## Thingofbeauty




----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan may have received mixed, lukewarm reviews at best for her performance in the West End's Speed-The-Plow following Wednesday's opening night, but that didn't stop her from celebrating.
> 
> Following Thursday's show, the actress took herself off to London's newest celebrity hotspot, Chiltern Firehouse, where she happily posed up a storm for her fans upon arrival, waving and blowing kisses as she soaked up the attention.
> 
> *However, no-one could take their eyes off the horror show that was her fake tan application, her face and neck a completely different colour to the rest of her body, the unflattering dirty orangey-brown hue adding years to her appearance*.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Speed-The-Plow-performance.html#ixzz3EOI1maik




Wow! The Daily Mail isn't just throwing shade anymore. They're now turning off the lights!


----------



## boxermom

That's unusually frank and harsh from the Daily Mail. But those photos are horrendous! She looks like she's a 60 year-old trying to look younger. 

I agree with all of you about how she had a good future at one time but now just messes up/sabotages every chance she gets.  If she never gets serious about getting clean and changing her lifestyle, I don't think she'll last long. 

One of the things I love about RDJ is that he follows his sobriety support program privately along with helping others who are where he was when he was down and out. That's one of the keys to staying clean and he knows it. He also has a father who is in recovery; Lindsay's parents unfortunately are two of her biggest problems.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

RDJ eventually came to see his lifestyle was dangerous and he wanted to change.

That is the big difference. Lindsey sees nothing wrong in what she's doing.


----------



## TokyoBound

People still give Lindsay chances because they remember Mean Girls as a great film and somehow attribute that all to Lindsay, when in fact 95% of its success was due to Tina Fey and the rest of the supporting cast.  Lindsay was cute, and I loved her in some of her goofier younger roles (my embarrassing secret is that I love Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen), but that's about it.  I believe RDJ already had an Oscar nod for Chaplin before his addictions really spiraled him down, so the two aren't even comparable.  

I thnk the MR comparison is a good one.  If Lindsay had any acting talent, with her ruined looks, if she sobered up she could probably make a career of playing rough trailer park moms and junkies (l'm thinking like Taryn Manning in OITNB - not that I'm saying Taryn is in any way ruined looking, but she's been typecast in white trash roles for some reason).


----------



## gloomyharlow

Thingofbeauty said:


> She is just so oblivious to what a dangerous mess her life has become.
> 
> I don't understand why she is still getting chances. Many better child stars have been shafted and forgotten for a lot less


 
Not shocked at all that she screwed up on her London play.  If she spent less time instagraming and partying all the time she might have memorized her lines and done well in the play. She's had over 2 months to memorize that script. That's what an actor's job is. No excuse


----------



## TokyoBound

And from what I've read, she barely has any lines in the first place?  Just a a few in the first few scenes, and only one significant monologue.  It's not like she's playing Lady Macbeth for goodness sake.  (How Shakespearean actors memorize their lines is a mystery I'll never understand).  Even Lohan could have studied her bit part from her party yacht if she really wanted to.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

LaLohan's inflated ego no doubt believes the producers and peasants should be grateful she chose their stage on which to grace her presence.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh, the kissy pose and shiny leggings.  What's next, Sam Ronson coming back?


----------



## KatherineO

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Also, as bad as RDJ got (and he fell hard and far from grace) he always owned up to it, his problems and vices. Yes, he had people looking out for him ie; Mel Gibson who paid for his insurance on the film "The Singing Detective" (because no-one else would) but he also did the hard yards, even at his worst he showed up on time for work and put in good to great performances.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay? .........not so much.




Very well said.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Imma lost for words..


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I actually really like this dress! Though... Not with the boots. Does anyone know who makes it??


----------



## Echoes

Looks like she swiped it from Emma Peel's closet.


----------



## AEGIS

TokyoBound said:


> People still give Lindsay chances because they remember Mean Girls as a great film and somehow attribute that all to Lindsay, when in fact 95% of its success was due to Tina Fey and the rest of the supporting cast.  Lindsay was cute, and I loved her in some of her goofier younger roles (my embarrassing secret is that I love Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen), but that's about it.  I believe RDJ already had an Oscar nod for Chaplin before his addictions really spiraled him down, so the two aren't even comparable.
> 
> I thnk the MR comparison is a good one.  If Lindsay had any acting talent, with her ruined looks, if she sobered up she could probably make a career of playing rough trailer park moms and junkies (l'm thinking like Taryn Manning in OITNB - not that *I'm saying Taryn is in any way ruined looking, but she's been typecast in white trash roles for some reason)*.




She is isn't she.  I always thought that was weird.


----------



## AEGIS

FreeSpirit71 said:


> She should be home, reading her lines and memorising them. Remember that quote from her about winning an Oscar?
> 
> *She puts the Meth in Method Acting*.





I wanted to add more smileys but tpf wont let me


----------



## Sasha2012

It appears that her decision to tread the boards of London's West End is agreeing with her.

Lindsay Lohan cut a glamorous figure as she stepped out to celebrate getting through the all-important press night performance of her turn in the play Speed-the-Plow on Thursday night.

The 28-year-old actress turned heads at London's National Liberal Club as she stepped out in a form-fitting silver sequinned dress, which flattered and hugged her curves.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...st-End-play-Speed-The-Plow.html#ixzz3F2tEpNzu


----------



## wildblood

LOL at those girls faces of utter elation at gazing upon Lindsay Lohan...dressed like a hologram sticker.

She doesn't look dirty. Decent actually. 4 for you Linds!


----------



## Tivo

Wow. Lindsay actually showered and washed her hair! I can't believe it!


----------



## Freckles1

Richard is scared he's going to catch something..... &#128558;


----------



## Sasha2012

She has received mostly positive reviews for her West End debut in Speed-The-Plow.

So it is no surprise Lindsay Lohan opted to enjoy a lovely dinner with friends as she was pictured out and about on Friday night in London.

The actress was seen leaving Nozomi bar and restaurant looking happy and relaxed as she cut a stylish figure in her laid-back ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...njoys-evening-meal-friends.html#ixzz3FDv3lfsj


----------



## pukasonqo

teflon lindsay rides again


----------



## Sasha2012

She saw Lindsay Lohan grapple with post-rehab life in the former child star's OWN documentary series.

And on Sunday, Oprah Winfrey was absolutely beaming with pride in a snap shared on Saturday as she posed beside the 28-year-old at the backstage of her West End play Speed-The-Plow.

The 60-year-old TV legend had crossed the pond to support Lindsay as she portrayed a Hollywood secretary in the Lindsay Posner-helmed play.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...frey-backstage-London-play.html#ixzz3FExYt1Zq


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Oh yes,  I see Dina the leech is in London too. *smdh*


----------



## Thingofbeauty

This is just what Lindsey needs to further her delusions about how badly off she is and for her to decend once again into drinking, taking drugs, and being an all around waste of skin..

And LOL at the hologram sticker joke. It is so true.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has had a crippling difficult past battling drug and alcohol addictions.

But since she jetted into London to star in the West End play Speed-The-Plow, the 28-year-old has not only got her life back on track but is professionally at her best again.

Still, despite her recent success, it appears the actress has one more bad habit she needs to kick - smoking.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...shirt-puffs-away-cigarette.html#ixzz3FnxJSpgw


----------



## Thingofbeauty

Oh God. I hate myself for saying this but&#8230;I like how those leather leggings and boots look on her...


----------



## coconutsboston

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh God. I hate myself for saying this but&#8230;I like how those leather leggings and boots look on her...


+ 1, agggh!


----------



## buzzytoes

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh God. I hate myself for saying this butI like how those leather leggings and boots look on her...



That's probably cuz they cover up the bruises.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her legs always stay nice, even when she's bloated.


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Oh God. I hate myself for saying this butI like how those leather leggings and boots look on her...




I thought the same thing, and I am not a fan. A good everyday look for her.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Florasun

I hope she gets her act together. I felt sorry for her at first, especially with her horrid parents, but how can she not know her behavior is going to impact her career?


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks much better in the last few photos 

Maybe some professional praise, as lukewarm as it was, will help her. To me, it seems like she is in a lot of pain. I thought she was amazing in Parent trap & Freaky Friday, I keep hoping for a turnaround for her.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

twinkle.tink said:


> She looks much better in the last few photos
> 
> Maybe some professional praise, as lukewarm as it was, will help her. To me, it seems like she is in a lot of pain. I thought she was amazing in Parent trap & Freaky Friday, I keep hoping for a turnaround for her.


I feel as long as her mother is in her life she will never get better


----------



## Sasha2012

As one of the Mean Girls, being accepted into the Plastics would have been the ultimate seal of approval.

And actress Lindsay Lohan proved she was still pining for the clique on Thursday night when she left a London performance of Speed-The-Plow using a plastic mail sack to conceal her identity.

While Lindsay may have been happy to have pictures taken as she made an exit from the Playhouse Theatre, her driver was less enthusiastic and ushered the unorthodox cover up in front of her face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-plow-performance-bag-head.html#ixzz3GPYBmmOT


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Well I was wrong. I hope.

Let's give some credit where due. This is the best she has looked in years.


----------



## gloomyharlow

She doesn't look bad at all.


----------



## wildblood

Do you ever feel
Like a plastic bag
Drifting through the wind
Wanting to start again


----------



## Eimii

wildblood said:


> Do you ever feel
> Like a plastic bag
> Drifting through the wind
> Wanting to start again


----------



## TokyoBound

I think once it's summer and she's not in coats and pants anymore, we'll be back to saying how bad she looks once we can see the splotchy skin with bruises and all.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/22/lindsay-lohan-says-oscar-de-la-renta-was-remarkable-legend/

Lindsay Lohan flashes a big smile on her face while enjoying a night stroll with a friend on Tuesday (October 21) in London, England.

The 28-year-old actress has been busy working in the West End play Speed-the-Plow.

Never in the history of the world have women been more in control of their destiny.#RIPOscar A remarkable one of a kind legend x, Lindsay recently tweeted after hearing about the death of famed fashion designer Oscar de la Renta, who lost his battle to cancer.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/13/lindsay-lohan-honors-fahma-mohamed-at-women-of-the-year-lunch/

Lindsay Lohan hits the red carpet to show her support at the 2014 Women of the Year lunch held at the InterContinental Park Lane Hotel on Monday afternoon (October 13) in London, England.

The 28-year-old actress presented the Women of the Year Outstanding Young Campaigner Award to Fahma Mohamed, a 17-year-old activist who started a campaign against Female Genital Mutilation.

Women who stand together to make a difference in the world. Equality. Peace. Unite. Spread awareness. Lindsay posted on her Instagram account that day.

FYI: Lindsay is wearing a navy Miu Miu dress, Givenchy jacket, and Cartier and Stephen Webster jewels.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I hate to say it in case I jinx it&#8230;but&#8230;she looks good&#8230;ish


----------



## CobaltBlu

She does. Better than she has in forever. She looked washed and put together.


----------



## nastasja

I think the difference is no blotchy self-tanner. Her legs aren't orange for once.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/10/10...ing-pictures-with-fans-after-her-performance/

Lindsay Lohan keeps warm in a fur jacket as she makes her way home on Thursday evening (October 9) in London, England.

The 28-year-old actress was grabbing a late night dinner at Nozomi Restaurant with her friend Lady Victoria Hervey.

The night before, Lindsay was feeling a little exhausted so she had to pass on taking pictures with her fans.

So sorry I couldnt stop for photos #selfies & autographs tonight! Matinee and need rest for tomorrow! Thank u for supporting #speedtheplow, she tweeted.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> She does. Better than she has in forever. She looked washed and put together.




That and no duck lips in her pics. In the second set with the blue scarf, she reminds me of her younger self in Parent Trap. And that has been a long time. Let's hope she keeps this going.


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## Sasha2012

Daily Mail

The opening of Memphis The Musical in London last night.


----------



## ByeKitty

Wow... are her lips finally coming down a little?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

ByeKitty said:


> Wow... are her lips finally coming down a little?



Looks like it! She actually looks good here! I hope it continues...


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow she actually looks normal in the first set of pics on this page. Like physically clean and substance clean. Maybe she is finally getting it right.


----------



## Cyndee

She looks SO much better.


----------



## redney

She's looking lucid lately.


----------



## saira1214

I am honestly surprised that she isn't going crazy in London. She seems to have gotten her act together and she has been looking surprisingly good lately.  No more drunken stupors pictures, etc.


----------



## AEGIS

idk how to react to normal looking Lindsey


----------



## knics33

She hasn't looked this good in a very long time. She looks healthy... not bloated, tired. etc. I just wish she would leave her lips alone, but I don't think that is going to happen.


----------



## pukasonqo

fingers crossed that this improvement means she is growing up, owning her mistakes and getting her life back together.


----------



## knasarae

I see hints of old Lindsay in her face especially when she smiles.  Hope this is for real!


----------



## boxermom

Her teeth look better too. Maybe some veneers? Whatever happened, she does look better in these latest photos.


----------



## redney

Hope her mother stays far away from her for a while.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Here's my slice of crow. I said if she actually went through with the play I'd eat it. Aaaand she looks much better.


----------



## TokyoBound

Wow, she's been looking so much better!  Keep it up Linds!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay has been looking better lately however she just did an interview in the UK talking about how extreme it was that she had to spend 14 days in jail  because she made a mistake by driving home from a club drunk and how two days would have been enough. First off she didn't just simply drive home from a club drunk once there were 2 complicated DUI with drugs involved and she violated her probation. I find her utter complete lack of personal accountability disturbing.  

She does seem to have her life together and she is showing up for the play but it's hard for me to take her seriously when she gives interviews like this. 

http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2806447/Two-days-ve-Lindsay-Lohan-says-solitary-confinement-prison-scary-jarring-Jonathan-Ross-Show.html


----------



## Nathalya

She looks better lately.


----------



## vanitygirl09

SpeedyJC said:


> Lindsay has been looking better lately however she just did an interview in the UK talking about how extreme it was that she had to spend 14 days in jail  because she made a mistake by driving home from a club drunk and how two days would have been enough. First off she didn't just simply drive home from a club drunk once there were 2 complicated DUI with drugs involved and she violated her probation. I find her utter complete lack of personal accountability disturbing.
> 
> She does seem to have her life together and she is showing up for the play but it's hard for me to take her seriously when she gives interviews like this.
> 
> http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/t...-prison-scary-jarring-Jonathan-Ross-Show.html




Well if she actually said that then she is obviously still the 19 year old who messed up her life and career. I might be getting a bit apprehended here but I knew a wonderful and talented person who was hit by a driver under the influence and this has left him unable to move below his neck. I don't think 2 days or even 14 truly covers the potential depth of consequences that may have arisen from this certain lack of responsibility.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

vanitygirl09 said:


> Well if she actually said that then she is obviously still the 19 year old who messed up her life and career. I might be getting a bit apprehended here but I knew a wonderful and talented person who was hit by a driver under the influence and this has left him unable to move below his neck. I don't think 2 days or even 14 truly covers the potential depth of consequences that may have arisen from this certain lack of responsibility.


Amen


----------



## chowlover2

Thingofbeauty said:


> Amen




+2!


Sent from my iPad using PurseForum mobile app looking for Bal 2007 Paprika ( Rouille ) City or Part a Time w/GGH, please PM me!'a


----------



## dangerouscurves

thingofbeauty said:


> amen











chowlover2 said:


> +2!
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using purseforum mobile app looking for bal 2007 paprika ( rouille ) city or part a time w/ggh, please pm me!'a



+3


----------



## Sassys

Mean Girls Reunion


----------



## knasarae

She looks good in the pics... very much improved.  I hope not too much of it is due to Photoshop.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Part 2 is in the works???


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay looks good but she shouldn't have messed with her teeth/lips because she used to have a cute smile. Everyone else looks great. I love Mean Girls but I hope there isn't a 2 in the works, sometimes good things are better left as is.


----------



## myown

she looks great. nobody stands her out. they all look stunning


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I wish I hadn't watched her reality show. But she is looking good lately. I hope she stays in the UK. It is doing wonders for her.


----------



## iluvmybags

NicolesCloset said:


> Part 2 is in the works???





Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay looks good but she shouldn't have messed with her teeth/lips because she used to have a cute smile. Everyone else looks great. I love Mean Girls but I hope there isn't a 2 in the works, sometimes good things are better left as is.



Mean Girls Sequel


----------



## Nathalya

I loved Mean Girls. I wouldnt mind a second part. 
They all look great in the shoot


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been treading the boards on the West End stage as a leading lady in David Mamet's play Speed the Plow.

But Lindsay Lohan displayed some other assets on Thursday evening - her never ending legs.

The 28-year-old showed off her pins in a pink and lime striped skirt at the London launch of Moschino creative director Jeremy Scott's first fragrance for the brand - Toy.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...kiss-designer-Jeremy-Scott.html#ixzz3J3h253JO


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

She looks good here.


----------



## Thingofbeauty

I
WANT
THAT
SPONGEBOB
JACKET

Yes. I am ashamed.


----------



## Nathalya

^ lol! 

She looks good! I don't see any alcohol bloatness either anymore.


----------



## nastasja

She looks better. Now if she'd just let the lip filler die out...


----------



## saira1214

What in the Hooters pantyhose hayle is she wearing!?!? She does look a lot better. I am surprised that she turned it around.


----------



## knics33

killerlife said:


> She looks better. *Now if she'd just let the lip filler die out.*..



Ugh agreed! It completely changes her face. 



saira1214 said:


> *What in the Hooters pantyhose hayle is she wearing!?!?* She does look a lot better. I am surprised that she turned it around.



 Haha you nailed it.


----------



## TokyoBound

Wow, her face is looking good here!  I'm even willing to deal with the lip fillers if she keeps the bloat and cheek fillers at bay.

Lol, agree with all about those horrendous tights!


----------



## Sasha2012

She's entering the final lap of her performances as secretary Karen in the West End revival of David Mamet's play Speed-The-Plow.

And as Lindsay Lohan, 28, stepped out in London for lunch at Scott's restaurant on Tuesday, she displayed a decidedly fuller face than usual.

The Hollywood actress, who appears to have become quite the fan of British cuisine, smiled as she showed off a double chin and curvy frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...er-face-steps-lunch-London.html#ixzz3JRfSOAzj


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well, well, look who is all classy?


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good...looks like she gained a little meat on her. Hopefully that means she's off the booger sugar.


----------



## Tivo

Never thought I'd ask this in a Lindsay Lohan thread but, can someone I.D. the sunglasses?


----------



## MJDaisy

i hope lilo is getting better. she looks better than she has in a few years. maybe london is doing some good for her.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

lanasyogamama said:


> Well, well, look who is all classy?





Tivo said:


> Never thought I'd ask this in a Lindsay Lohan thread but, can someone I.D. the sunglasses?



:giggles:


----------



## littlerock

Her body looks unusually bloated in that last outfit, compared to how she usually looks.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/11/29...es-speed-the-plow-closing-show-with-rita-ora/

Lindsay Lohan and Rita Ora show off their friendship in a new Instagram Lindsay posted on Saturday evening (November 29) in London, England.

#speedtheplow [MENTION=471870]crowsnest[/MENTION]jewels [MENTION=35511]RitaO[/MENTION]ra love and diamonds &#128591; happiness and health, the 28-year-old actress captioned the picture.

That same night, Lindsay wrapped up her two-month run in Speed the Plow.

And so it is. ONE MAMET DOWN!!! Next stop. 1 year #OLEANNA #lindsayposner #davidmamet thank you all for your support &#128591;bless &#127872; thank you @oprah for being a part of this process and happiness &#10084;&#65039;, she captioned a selfie after performing in the final show.


----------



## NYC Chicky

She looks healthy and good


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Best she's looked in a loooooong time.


----------



## myown

she looks greeeatttt!!!


----------



## mcb100

I love that hair color on her


----------



## ByeKitty

The lips!! They're going down! Yaayyyy! Stay away from Hollywood a bit longer Lindsay...


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently wrapped up her show Speed-The-Plow at London's Playhouse Theatre.

Still enjoying what the capital has to offer, Lindsay Lohan attended a VIP screening of The Theory of Everything on Monday evening.

Showcasing her star quality, the 28-year-old dazzled as she wowed in a jewelled mini dress. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...bellished-black-mini-dress.html#ixzz3KidpuF3O


----------



## chowlover2

She needs to stay in London, she looks so much better!


----------



## littlerock

Not a fan of the dress or the open toed shoes with it, but I have to hand it to her, she looks cleaned up!! Dare I say classy??


----------



## knasarae

She looks so much better.. but her smile doesn't look natural.  I can't figure out what it is though.


----------



## Tivo

Those lip fillers were a terrible idea.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has just wrapped up her stint on West End show, Speed The Plow and actress, Lindsay Lohan enjoyed a night off in style when she attended a festive party on Tuesday night. 

The 28-year-old looked incredible at the Chopard Christmas Party at Annabel's nightclub, where she wore a standout glittering dress. 

The golden number faded into hot cerise feathers near the bottom which made her stand out from the crowd. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-gold-cerise-sequin-dress.html#ixzz3KoRWjhr7


----------



## chowlover2

knasarae said:


> She looks so much better.. but her smile doesn't look natural.  I can't figure out what it is though.




I think she is clean! ( off drugs ) her lips remind me of the Joker from Batman.


----------



## AEGIS

I don't think she's been clean for a year....but she looks clean


----------



## CobaltBlu

yes, she looks a lot better. 



(but not her legs at the chopard do  )


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Looking good sans the legs.Not sure what happened there.


----------



## ByeKitty

knasarae said:


> She looks so much better.. but her smile doesn't look natural.  I can't figure out what it is though.



I think it's the teeth... They're way too long.


----------



## saira1214

She does look better, but she still can't dress for sh&*&


----------



## chowlover2

BagOuttaHell said:


> Looking good sans the legs.Not sure what happened there.




I think it's all the freckles on her legs.


----------



## lanasyogamama

And the open wounds


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> and the open wounds




roflmfao!


----------



## MJDaisy

she's looking a lot better. much more light in her eyes.


----------



## TokyoBound

A haircut would improve her look even more, I think she'd look cute with her current color and a bob.  It will be interesting to see if she can maintain this period of looking fresh-ish when she moves back to the states.

Btw, is her Oprah apartment long gone?


----------



## Sasha2012

She has a wardrobe to die for - but Lindsay Lohan was keeping it simple when she headed out on Wednesday evening. 

The 28-year-old kept to an all-black ensemble when she braved the winter chill in London, stepping out in a flirty mini dress.

But she wrapped up in a chic coat and instead of wearing tights, she slipped into a pair of black suede over-the-knee boots. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ads-black-mini-dress-knees.html#ixzz3KyyOxUoD


----------



## arhient

*Lindsay Lohan attending The Sunday Times Style Christmas party December 9-2014

*
To be honest, LiLo looks great and for some strange reason I like her red jumpsuit, it is so Christmas-ish. *
*


----------



## Tivo

Lindsay looks great! Has she quit smoking? She hasn't been photographed with cigarettes for a while now.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been loving the London life since flying the nest to star in David Mamet's play Speed-The-Plow.

Now that her on-stage stint has officially come to an end, Lindsay Lohan is keen to keep the party going.

The Parent Trap star was seen leaving the Chiltern Firehouse on Wednesday - one of her most frequented places in the capital - after enjoying yet another night out amongst celebrity pals.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...egant-long-coat-fedora-hat.html#ixzz3Lc6TSBkM


----------



## Tivo

I see she's back to looking raggedy.


----------



## knics33

She is definitely looking healthy! Good for her. Her style is sloppy as h*ll and atrocious a lot of the time, though.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks healthy. A mess but healthy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she paid for this fur coat.


----------



## twinkle.tink

I am really pulling for her. She looks bloated  

I hope now that her play has ended she doesn't slide  back. To me, it seems like she probably had a set of babysitters through through the play and now they are gone. She does not look as good as she did just a short time ago.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has recently finished a spell on the West End stage.

And, to celebrate, actress Lindsay Lohan is clearly happy to reclaim the night by stepping out for Christmas celebrations in central London.   

The flame-haired star joined a slew of famous faces at the private party hosted by Evgeny Lebedev - owner of The Independent titles and London Live.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...v-s-Christmas-party-London.html#ixzz3LowwUSjv


----------



## lanasyogamama

I've never seen someone who so consistently has leg wounds and bruises.


----------



## CobaltBlu

she looks happy and not in a "i'm so high way..."


----------



## Tivo

Why is she hanging out with Christian Louboutin?


----------



## myown

lanasyogamama said:


> I've never seen someone who so consistently has leg wounds and bruises.



I have, too...


----------



## LavenderIce

Tivo said:


> Why is she hanging out with Christian Louboutin?



My question is why is he hanging out with her?


----------



## dangerouscurves

lanasyogamama said:


> I've never seen someone who so consistently has leg wounds and bruises.



There are some people who suffer some type of psoriasis on the legs and it looks like that.


----------



## Tivo

dangerouscurves said:


> There are some people who suffer some type of psoriasis on the legs and it looks like that.


And the bruises?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Tivo said:


> And the bruises?



The psoriasis marks look like bruises too. I actually suffer from it my self. I don't really know what she has but I have psoriasis on my legs and it looks like that. And because it's psoriasis, the marks are there all the time because you can cure it. But this is just my theory based on my experience. It's just that I can't imagine she falls down the stairs all the time. Lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

I really wish someone would treat this girl to a makeover -- show her the proper way to apply makeup, what colors to choose. How to choose a hair color & cut that flatters your face and features.  She just always looks like a child playing dress up.  Even the horrible clothing choices would look better if her hair & makeup were done better


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan I'll NEVER Move Back to L.A.*

 *         12/14/2014 11:47 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

              breaking news






*Lindsay Lohan* has sworn off the City of Angels ... and it's possible she's finally got her head on straight.

LiLo *told the Guardian*  her time in the U.K. has been eye-opening ... and made her realize the  L.A. nightlife scene helped trigger her downward spiral -- so she says  she'll stay in the U.K. for good.

The 28 year-old says, "I won't live in LA again, hell no."

"I  can go for a run here on my own," Lohan explains ... adding, "I do  every morning, early, and I think how my friends in New York would still  be up partying at that time. I needed to grow up and London is a better  place for me to do that than anywhere else.&#8221;

United Kingdom, she's all yours.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3LuMvzQWY


----------



## twinkle.tink

lanasyogamama said:


> I've never seen someone who so consistently has leg wounds and bruises.





Tivo said:


> And the bruises?



I continually have bruises on my legs and have since I was a kid.  
Mine is a combination of bruising easily, being slightly clumsy and active. Most of the time I don't even realize when I get them. I only notice when I am shaving or someone points them out.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Lindsay Lohan I'll NEVER Move Back to L.A.*
> 
> *         12/14/2014 11:47 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> breaking news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan* has sworn off the City of Angels ... and it's possible she's finally got her head on straight.
> 
> LiLo *told the Guardian*  her time in the U.K. has been eye-opening ... and made her realize the  L.A. nightlife scene helped trigger her downward spiral -- so she says  she'll stay in the U.K. for good.
> 
> The 28 year-old says, "I won't live in LA again, hell no."
> 
> "I  can go for a run here on my own," Lohan explains ... adding, "I do  every morning, early, and I think how my friends in New York would still  be up partying at that time. I needed to grow up and London is a better  place for me to do that than anywhere else.
> 
> United Kingdom, she's all yours.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3LuMvzQWY



It sounds like she is growing up a bit and realizing her triggers and what works for her; I hope so.


----------



## dangerouscurves

twinkle.tink said:


> I continually have bruises on my legs and have since I was a kid.
> Mine is a combination of bruising easily, being slightly clumsy and active. Most of the time I don't even realize when I get them. I only notice when I am shaving or someone points them out.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like she is growing up a bit and realizing her triggers and what works for her; I hope so.



+1 buuut, coming from Lindsay's mouth, I doubt it.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has just completed a successful theatre debut in London's West End.

But actress Lindsay Lohan clearly didn't sacrifice her fitness regime during the intense run of performances in Speed The Plow.  

For the star cut a lithe figure when she appeared at the LOVE Magazine Christmas party at The Ivy Market Grill on Monday evening. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ine-Christmas-party-London.html#ixzz3M4X5eMWc


----------



## Midge S

Well, she looks lucid and her makeup is a little better, but she's dressed like a 70's  hooker


----------



## Tivo

Why is Love magazine suddenly so popular? I've never even heard of it.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I see she's still refusing a bra.


----------



## Sasha2012

After nearly nine straight months in England, Lindsay Lohan returned to her home country, landing at LAX Tuesday night.

The 28-year-old actress was dressed conservatively in a black pantsuit, matching top, and peep-toe platforms as she made a brief pit-stop in the US, while en route to her festive vacation in the South Pacific.

With her extensions tied back, the Canyons actress rocked aviators in the dark and coyly smiled as she carried an orange purse.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ared-d-never-live-LA-again.html#ixzz3MAsaGayo


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Midge S said:


> Well, she looks lucid and her makeup is a little better, but* she's dressed like a 70's  hooker*



sure is


----------



## TokyoBound

The hem on that 70's hooker dress is uneven, it looks like she cut it herself.

And seriously, another vacation?  I wouldn't want to be Lindsay Lohan, but I'd love her schedule.  Vacation all summer, return to "work" for a few months, vacation again.


----------



## Tivo

TokyoBound said:


> The hem on that 70's hooker dress is uneven, it looks like she cut it herself.
> 
> And seriously, another vacation?  I wouldn't want to be Lindsay Lohan, but I'd love her schedule.  Vacation all summer, return to "work" for a few months, vacation again.


She's headed back to her full time job.


----------



## boxermom

It looks like she stood on the poor Birkin to get it all out of shape.


----------



## saira1214

At least Ally is looking normal again. I wonder what happened to her modeling career? Looks like Kendall J is getting more exposure than her these days.


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## ByeKitty

boxermom said:


> It looks like she stood on the poor Birkin to get it all out of shape.



I think it's a Kelly!


----------



## boxermom

ByeKitty said:


> I think it's a Kelly!



LOL, you're right! Shows how little I know about Hermes. I hate seeing any bag abused. I was in an airport (floors are always filthy in airports) and saw a woman put her Bottega Veneta Cabat (a very expensive bag) right on the floor of the café and wanted to go over and place napkins beneath it.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/29/lindsay-lohan-keeps-spirits-up-after-getting-chikungunya-virus/

Lindsay Lohan is keeping her spirits high after contracting Chikungunya virus while vacationing in the South Pacific over the holidays.

Before I got chikungunya &#128549;&#128560;&#128554; use Big [sic] spray please &#128591; God bless, the 28-year-old actress tweeted over the weekend along with a photo from before getting sick. Being sick is no fun. But happy new year everyone. Be safe.

In good faith with good people. I refuse to let a virus effect my peaceful vacation &#128591; be safe and happy on the new year all &#10084;&#65039;#wildfox and a positive, healthy new year &#128153;, she added.

Chikungunya virus is a mosquito borne illness that causes severe joint pain that can last anywhere from weeks to months to even several years.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks decent.


----------



## wildblood

LOL @ that struggle 'tree.' If Lindsay Lohan was a potted plant..


----------



## myown

who is the kid?


----------



## ByeKitty

wildblood said:


> LOL @ that struggle 'tree.' If Lindsay Lohan was a potted plant..




Lol, it's probably tough to find a sturdy pine tree in the South Pacific


----------



## wildblood

I was laughing more at the decoration. Half @ssed just like her.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2014/12/30/lindsay-lohan-still-has-her-assistant-matt-harrell/

Lindsay Lohan adds a pop of orange while arriving for a departing flight at LAX Airport on Tuesday (December 30) in Los Angeles.

The 28-year-old actress looked rather healthy and well after contracting the Chikungunya virus during her recent holiday vacation in the South Pacific. She was also joined by Matt Harrell, the assistant who was featured on her OWN docu-series.

Since Lindsay is flying out of L.A. right at the end of the year, we wonder where she will ring in 2015!


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Her hair is looking better.


----------



## Tivo

Lindsay is so trashy. Hard looking dirty hands, self-painted fingernails, tacky rings, tattoos that look like ink pen doodles. Trash.


----------



## iluvmybags

She looks very bloated in these latest pics. Can't even see her neck in the second to last photo


----------



## myown

^I was just about to mention. she looks worse again


----------



## TinksDelite

myown said:


> ^I was just about to mention. she looks worse again


 
She needs to stay out of L.A.!


----------



## lizmil

Gee could the pants be tighter?!  And the shoes pointier?


----------



## Pia Ismea

Did she use that purse for a pillow?


----------



## TokyoBound

Ugh, she is so trashy, she makes her Hermes items look like accessories from Claire's (not to bash Claire's, it's just my way of saying that expensive items aren't doing her any favors when she overall looks like she woke up in a dumpster).


----------



## fashion16

What is up with the large diamond ring on her wedding ring finger???


----------



## Sasha2012

She contracted Chikungunya, a mosquito virus, while vacationing in French Polynesia over Christmas break.

And on Tuesday, Lindsay Lohan was seen out and about for the first time since her vacation ended, arriving at Los Angeles International Airport where she then departed for New York.

Once she landed in the Big Apple the 28-year-old was sporting a different outfit and appeared to be in good spirits.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...uito-virus-Christmas-break.html#ixzz3NX3oBtRy


----------



## myown

lizmil said:


> Gee could the pants be tighter?!  And the shoes pointier?



agree. she needs to size up on her pants. 
aren´t those isabel marinate heels?


----------



## sdkitty

everyone should just stop paying attention to her until she does some work worth noticing


----------



## iluvmybags

sdkitty said:


> everyone should just stop paying attention to her until she does some work worth noticing



I say the same thing about a lot of celebs, but people just can't help themselves - if there's a snarky comment to made, a pointless article to share or yet another planned papparazzi photo, people must share it - happens every day!  There are so many "celebs" I wish would just disappear, go off and live in the land of obscurity, yet people are obsessed with them and insist on sharing every single piece of their lives, no matter how insignificant it might be - Lindsay Lohan, Courtney Stodden, Amanda Bynes, any of the Kardashian/Jenners - they do nothing other than take up space yet people just can't help talking about them.


----------



## sdkitty

iluvmybags said:


> I say the same thing about a lot of celebs, but people just can't help themselves - if there's a snarky comment to made, a pointless article to share or yet another planned papparazzi photo, people must share it - happens every day!  There are so many "celebs" I wish would just disappear, go off and live in the land of obscurity, yet people are obsessed with them and insist in sharing every single piece of their lives, no matter how insignificant it might be - Lindsay Lohan, Courtney Stodden, Amanda Bynes, any of the Kardashian/Jenners - they do nothing other than take up space yet people just can't help talking about them.


yes, the shame is that Lindsay (unlike the Kardashians) did start out getting noticed for her talent....now she's more like a famous for being famous celeb


----------



## Tivo

Her nostrils...


----------



## berrydiva

So is she pregnant or nah? She's got that preggo woman bloat going on.


----------



## boxermom

^Her bloat comes and goes, though, so how could anyone tell unless she was 5-6 months along?


----------



## Singra

iluvmybags said:


> i say the same thing about a lot of celebs, but people just can't help themselves - if there's a snarky comment to made, a pointless article to share or yet another planned papparazzi photo, people must share it - happens every day!  There are so many "celebs" i wish would just disappear, go off and live in the land of obscurity, yet people are obsessed with them and insist on sharing every single piece of their lives, no matter how insignificant it might be - lindsay lohan, courtney stodden, amanda bynes, any of the kardashian/jenners - they do nothing other than take up space yet people just can't help talking about them.



+1


----------



## tulipfield

She's looking like an old lady in those last pics, is it the veneers that look like dentures?


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan courted attention on Tuesday when she posted a saucy snap of herself posing on all fours on a bed, thought to be from when she was on holiday in French Polynesia. 

Sporting a sleeveless crop top and matching high-waisted pants from upmarket brand, Missoni, the 28-year-old actress gazed provocatively at the camera as she adopted her unusual position.

The star arrived back in New York on December 30 and was pictured beaming at JFK airport.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rovocative-Twitter-picture.html#ixzz3O4QW6XPg


----------



## pursegrl12

:weird::weird::weird:


----------



## Tivo

Lindsay's back to work. Trickin' ain't easy.


----------



## boxermom

Stay classy, Lindsay.


----------



## knics33

Tivo said:


> Lindsay's back to work. Trickin' ain't easy.


----------



## pukasonqo

advertising the wares?


----------



## myown

her tattoos look like cuts


----------



## stylemepretty

Her face looks like an old leather boot.


----------



## ShoreGrl

.and our girl is back.


----------



## Tivo

stylemepretty said:


> Her face looks like an old leather boot.


----------



## Nathalya

stylemepretty said:


> Her face looks like an old leather boot.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.etonline.com/news/156642_lindsay_lohan_hospitalized_with_rare_virus/

*Lindsay Lohan Reportedly Hospitalized With Rare Virus*

Lindsay Lohan has reportedly been treated in a London hospital for a rare mosquito-borne virus.

Lohan contracted chikungunya, a rare incurable virus that causes fever, joint pain and fatigue, while vacationing in Bora Bora over the holidays.

She posted Instagram photos from her trip, seemingly in good spirits despite her illness.

"In good faith with good people." Lohan wrote. "I refuse to let a virus effect [sic] my peaceful vacation."

Lohan also thanked Oprah for her concerned call in another Instagram photo.

Lohan returned to Los Angeles after her vacation, reportedly to shoot her Esurance Super Bowl commercial, before traveling to London, where she was hospitalized with a high fever and joint pain.

Sources say Lohan has since been released from hospital care, but her joint pain could last up to several months.

Lohans next work could be insurance ads, but back in September, she told Tina Fey about her plans for a Mean Girls sequel.


----------



## Swanky

This girl. . . 




*Lindsay Lohan could 'face jail AGAIN after failing to complete community service for a second time'*

She's currently undertaking community service as part of a plea deal for her 2012 reckless driving case.
But Lindsay Lohan's efforts could all have been in vain, since the actress is allegedly set to fail to complete her required 240 hours for the second time.
The Mean Girls favourite 'isn't even close to finishing' and will have to explain herself during a court date next Wednesday, TMZ is reporting.







In trouble again? Lindsay Lohan is alleged to be facing jail again after being unable to complete the 240 hours of community service she was sentenced to as part of a plea deal for her 2012 reckless driving case

Lindsay was allegedly supposed to show proof of completion on November 6, 2014, but it's claimed her lawyer Shawn Holley revealed she had only undertaken half the required hours at the time.


Two-and-a-half months on, the 28-year-old redhead is said to be in a similar position due to an unfortunate string of circumstances.
Her community service centre in her adopted hometown of London was shut for two weeks over Christmas.







Problematic: The 28-year-old beauty has been unable to finish her community service due to a string of circumstances beyond her control








Taken ill: Lindsay has reportedly been hospitalised in London with a rare mosquito borne virus called Chikungunya, which she contracted while holidaying in French Polynesia this winter


More worryingly, Linsday was struck ill with a rare mosquito borne virus called Chikungunya while holidaying in French Polynesia this winter.
The star was reported to have been hospitalised at King Edward VII's Hospital on Wednesday, according to TMZ.
Her mother Dina is thought to have flown over to the UK to be by the star's bedside.
Chikungunya is a virus transmitted from mosquitoes to people, according to the Centers For Disease Control And Prevention.
Symptoms include fever, headache, muscle pain, joint pain and swelling or rash. There is no vaccine to prevent the virus or medicine to treat it with once infected.
MailOnline has contacted Linsday's representative for comment about the claims.




 
Car crash: Lindsay is no stranger to the courtroom and her legal woes hark back to her June 2012 car crash on the Pacific Coast Highway

Her current legal trouble relates to her June 2012 car crash on the Pacific Coast Highway, for which she was charged with reckless driving, lying to police and obstructing officers from their duties.
She was sentenced to 90 days in a rehab program and 180 days of psychiatric counseling as well as her community service.
This isn't the first time the Just My Luck star has been in trouble with the law.
Following two drunk driving arrests, she landed in hot water when she missed a mandatory court hearing in 2010 because she was in Cannes, France, later claiming her passport had been stolen.
Later that year, the star was taken back into custody for violating her parole and was ordered to wear an alcohol monitoring bracelet on her ankle.
She was subsequently sent to rehab - not for the first time - after failing two drug tests.
In 2011, Lindsay was accused of stealing a necklace from a Los Angeles shop and was sentenced to 120 days of home arrest and 480 hours of community service as a result.
In October 2011, her probation was revoked and she was briefly taken into custody after failing an earlier alcohol test, but was released on bail.
The actress has been staying on the straight and narrow in recent times, however, taking on the lead in West End play Speed-The-Plow last year.







Where it began: Lindsay rose to fame as a fresh-faced 11-year-old in Disney's 1998 The Parent Trap remake


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2923435/Lindsay-Lohan-face-jail-failing-complete-community-service-again.html#ixzz3PenGKefd


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Fails Community Service Again Jail on the Table*

 *        1/23/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Lindsay Lohan* will use a mosquito defense when her lawyer goes to court next week to announce her client has failed A SECOND TIME to complete her community service ... and this could land her in jail, TMZ has learned.

Lindsay is due in court Wednesday to prove she completed her community service in connection with her 2012 reckless driving case ... where she slammed into an 18-wheeler on PCH.

She was required to perform 240 hours of community service, but on November 6, 2014 -- when she was required to show proof of completion -- her lawyer, *Shawn Holley*, told hizzoner LiLo had completed nearly HALF the hours. 

So the judge set a second date for Lindsay to show proof of completion -- next Wednesday. But TMZ has learned Lindsay isn't even close to finishing.

Her excuse ... the community service center in London was closed for 2 weeks during the holidays and she ended up in the hospital with a *mosquito virus*. Here's the problem ... she got the virus while vacationing in Bora Bora, instead of putting in her time.

And there's a bigger problem. She screws up a lot and has lots of excuses. Here's a partial list:

-- 2009 ... Lindsay failed to complete her alcohol ed program
-- 2010 ... Bench warrant issued after Lindsay was a no show, claiming she was in Cannes and her *passport was stolen*
-- 2010 ... Bench warrant issued after her* SCRAM bracelet went off* at the MTV Music Awards after party
-- 2010 ... Lindsay failed to complete her alcohol ed program
-- 2010 ... Lindsay *allegedly beats up* a woman at Betty Ford
-- 2010 ... Probation revoked after cocaine found in her system
-- 2013 ... Late to court after missing a flight

Will the mosquito defense fly? The prosecutor hasn't said, but he could ask for jail.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3PetV8zQU


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Oh, Lindsay. Her saga is never ending.


----------



## berrydiva

Between her and Chris Brown I don't know who's worse.


----------



## littlerock

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.etonline.com/news/156642_lindsay_lohan_hospitalized_with_rare_virus/
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan Reportedly Hospitalized With Rare Virus*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has reportedly been treated in a London hospital for a rare mosquito-borne virus.
> 
> Lohan contracted chikungunya, a rare incurable virus that causes fever, joint pain and fatigue, while vacationing in Bora Bora over the holidays.
> 
> She posted Instagram photos from her trip, seemingly in good spirits despite her illness.
> 
> "In good faith with good people." Lohan wrote. "I refuse to let a virus effect [sic] my peaceful vacation."
> 
> Lohan also thanked Oprah for her concerned call in another Instagram photo.
> 
> Lohan returned to Los Angeles after her vacation, reportedly to shoot her Esurance Super Bowl commercial, before traveling to London, where she was hospitalized with a high fever and joint pain.
> 
> Sources say Lohan has since been released from hospital care, but her joint pain could last up to several months.
> 
> Lohans next work could be insurance ads, but back in September, she told Tina Fey about her plans for a Mean Girls sequel.




My co-worker was in Bora Bora over the Xmas/ NY holiday, at the same place that she was staying, and caught this exact virus. He was out sick the first week we were all back. He's better now but he said it was the worst he's ever been sick. Must be very easy to catch there.


----------



## Swanky

I agree about comparing her to Chris Brown, the difference is LiLo isn't beating the snot out of people.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This girl and her million chances...sheesh.

I feel sorry for her about the illness though. Someone we met on Moorea got it and was very, very sick with it.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Don't worry you guys, I'm sure it's someone else's fault.


----------



## manpursefan

I hope she can get through this mess real soon cause I like her as an actress.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan puffed on a cigarette outside C London restaurant on Friday in her first sighting since her hospital stay.

The troubled 28-year-old was bundled in a hooded off-white coat over a colourful blouse, brown leggings, and grey suede boots. 

The West End thespian drew attention to her curious diamond sparkler by having a neon-pink manicure and cigarette in her left hand. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ant-sighting-hospital-stay.html#ixzz3PiZsuEAm


----------



## FreeSpirit71

What in beige 70's hell is that outfit?


----------



## chowlover2

Her hands are worse than women who are twice her age!


----------



## boxermom

What are those *chaps* thingies she's wearing on her legs? What a terrible outfit. She looks so old in these photos.


----------



## grand_duchess

I will never understand how vain, young people can smoke - that's a good way to age yourself.


----------



## pursegrl12

Her hands!!!! They look like they belong on a 50 yr old!


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan I'm Servicing the Community ... By Showing Off My Body*

 *        3 minutes ago BY TMZ STAFF     *

breaking news





*Lindsay Lohan*'s mosquito virus seems to be chikun-GONE-ya ... now she just needs to focus more on finishing her community service, and less on her *** -- or it could land her in jail.

Lilo posted a half naked pic Saturday afternoon on Instagram ... with a caption that almost mocks her own defense ... writing, "#mycalvins are helping me fight off chikungunya (kissy face emoji) hehe."

Lindsay is *due in court next week* to prove she's completed all her hours ... but she's nowhere near the finish line.  LiLo's excuse is that the community service center in London was closed for 2 weeks during the holidays and she ended up in the hospital with *chikungunya*.

No word on whether the prosecutor is gonna ask for jail time -- but we're guessing this pic won't help.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3PmHomYr1


----------



## sabrunka

Oh my goodness, her *** in that photo...


----------



## buzzytoes

At first I thought she PS'ed that pic because there is no bloat at all in her belly. But surely she would have fixed her weird butt if that were the case?


----------



## pukasonqo

is she looking for new "sponsors"?


----------



## Midge S

We all know she has a terrible behind (both non existent and saggy, not sure how she pulls that off) but there is something really weird about her proportions in photo.  Not sure why PS would be applied like this...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

There's a special place in hell for bad Photoshoppers.

Interesting that you can't see her face...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Its very photoshopped look at the toiletries being  magnetically pulled towards her stomach.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

NicolesCloset said:


> Its very photoshopped look at the toiletries being  magnetically pulled towards her stomach.



Lol...yep. and her butt is badly done too. Her whole bod is out of whack in the photo.

You know...I'm not even certain it's her.


----------



## skarsbabe

NicolesCloset said:


> Its very photoshopped look at the toiletries being  magnetically pulled towards her stomach.



Definitely! that's hilarious & obvious at the same time. wow....


----------



## manpursefan

That can't be real


----------



## Nathalya

NicolesCloset said:


> Its very photoshopped look at the toiletries being  magnetically pulled towards her stomach.



Haha right! I don't even understand the leg area


----------



## justkell

weird how nobody has heard anything about lindsay and just a few days before it comes out that her next court date is coming up where it turns out she hasn't completed her community service  in time, a story comes out that she's been very very sick. i mean what are the odds??? doesn't this girl have the worst luck in completing her community service? *sarcasm*


----------



## berrydiva

That's the most ridiculous editing of a selfie. Why would someone pull their stomach in so much?! This selfie editing into unrealistic bodies thing is unhealthy.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Mad Race To Complete Community Service*

 *        1/26/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Lindsay Lohan* is scrambling to finish her community service by Wednesday ... because jail is on the line.

We're told Lindsay went to the Community Service Volunteers in London Friday and Saturday, and her plan was to go Sunday ... and Monday and Tuesday. She's been delinquent 15 days and MUST finish them by court Wednesday morning. She says she'll get it done.

As TMZ reported ... Lindsay was supposed to do 30 days community service by November 6 but only finished half. The judge cut her a break and ordered her to finish by Wednesday. Lindsay has lots of excuses for not finishing up to now. CSV was closed for 2 weeks, she was in Bora Bora, and on and on.

And we reported she was in the hospital last week ... she told her people she contracted Chikungunya in Bora Bora, but even some of them think she checked herself in just to create an excuse.

She's now acting like she'll log in the necessary hours, but stay tuned. She has a rich history of violating probation. And she'll face a new judge Wednesday and it's likely if she's delinquent the prosecutor will recommend jail.

Lindsay is on probation for her 2012 reckless driving case when she *slammed into an 18-wheeler*.

Give her this ... she's reliable.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3PwtrjRbL


----------



## berrydiva

How hard is it to do community service?! She's had months to do 30 days.


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan 'parties in Paris nightclub days before court date' ...despite being in a 'race against time' to complete final hours of community service*

She has reportedly been struggling to finish the remainder of her 30-day community service by its stipulated completion date, which is later this month.

But now People reports that wild child Lindsay Lohan was spotted partying until the early hours in Paris nightclub Le Titty Twister on Sunday, just days before she is due back in court. 

'[She] came in with two friends around 3 in the morning and stayed until around 5, 5:30,' a source told the publication.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-hours-community-service.html#ixzz3Q3fm7ygc


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Down to the Wire ... Community Service Completed!*

 *        1/28/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE




*Lindsay Lohan* will get a letter of completion from her London community service center ... but it will still be warm off the photocopy machine when her lawyer hands it to the judge.

Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... *Community Service Volunteers* will certify Lindsay has completed her 240 hours to satisfy her probation requirement in her reckless driving case. 

As we reported ... Lindsay waited until the last minute to get it done, and she put in her time at a *breakneck pace* beginning late last week. 

There's one thing that's unclear ... whether she completed her hours on Tuesday or whether she has a few left that she'll do Wednesday before the court hearing. Since London is 8 hours ahead of L.A. she has the full day to finish if she hasn't already.   

We're told CSV is prepared to send a letter of completion before her court hearing Wednesday morning.

Lindsay was *supposed to complete her hours* November 6, but she had only performed 102 hours of the 240.  

Lindsay will not be in court. Her lawyer, *Shawn Holley*, will hand the sacred doc to the judge.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Q7qc2H1L


----------



## SpeedyJC

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Lindsay Lohan Down to the Wire ... Community Service Completed!*
> 
> *        1/28/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/01/27/0127-lindsay-lohan-tmz-9.jpg
> *Lindsay Lohan* will get a letter of completion from her London community service center ... but it will still be warm off the photocopy machine when her lawyer hands it to the judge.
> 
> Sources familiar with the situation tell TMZ ... *Community Service Volunteers* will certify Lindsay has completed her 240 hours to satisfy her probation requirement in her reckless driving case.
> 
> As we reported ... Lindsay waited until the last minute to get it done, and she put in her time at a *breakneck pace* beginning late last week.
> 
> There's one thing that's unclear ... whether she completed her hours on Tuesday or whether she has a few left that she'll do Wednesday before the court hearing. Since London is 8 hours ahead of L.A. she has the full day to finish if she hasn't already.
> 
> We're told CSV is prepared to send a letter of completion before her court hearing Wednesday morning.
> 
> Lindsay was *supposed to complete her hours* November 6, but she had only performed 102 hours of the 240.
> 
> Lindsay will not be in court. Her lawyer, *Shawn Holley*, will hand the sacred doc to the judge.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3Q7qc2H1L




Guess the prosecutor is calling bs and now set a hearing. I heard on news that she had meet and greets with fans after her play down as community service hours.


----------



## boxermom

^I didn't see how she could complete the hours with all her partying and vacationing in random places, picking up strange viruses.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

SpeedyJC said:


> Guess the prosecutor is calling bs and now set a hearing. I heard on news that she had meet and greets with fans after her play down as community service hours.



Good for the prosecutor. And that's really silly to do that as a community service, and her thinking she'd be able to get away with it really shows she has serious entitlement issues. Ugh.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

*Lindsay Lohan: Prosecutors Investigating Community Service Hour Claims*

For Lindsay Lohan, beating the incurable chikungunya virus might seem easy compared to her latest round of legal troubles. 

The actress' lawyer, Shawn Holley, appeared in court in Santa  Monica, California, on Wednesday to submit proof of her client's  community service progress stemming from her 2012 reckless driving charge. 

But, Chief Deputy City Attorney Terry White was not convinced  she actually did the work &#8211; and now he's demanding an investigation into  her service hours. 

White said that court documents claiming Lohan completed 80  hours of community service in just nine days were particularly suspect,  according to the Associated Press. 


*"If this was Lindsey Smith, nobody would allow this," White added, according to the AP. *

According to White, Lohan unfairly received credit for community service she claims she completed while living in London. 

"She got to shake hands with people, and that's community  service," White told the AP. "I'd love to hang out with a celebrity all  day and see their life, but that's not community service." 

Superior Court Judge Richard Stone gave White until Feb. 18 to verify Lohan's service hours. 

While Lohan's attorney, Mark Heller, acknowledged to PEOPLE that  "there's always a lot of drama surrounding" his client, he contends she  completed the service hours by the book. 

"[Lindsay's] had a very successful and acclaimed run in a London  play," Heller explained. "She's doing very well and completed her  community service *to the best of my knowledge while she was abroad." *

If prosecutors are able to prove Lohan didn't complete the hours  as stated in the court documents, there's a possibility the actress  could serve jail time, according to multiple reports.

http://www.people.com/article/lindsay-lohan-prosecutors-community-service


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

The comments on the above article are so funny


----------



## SpeedyJC

Babydoll Chanel said:


> *Lindsay Lohan: Prosecutors Investigating Community Service Hour Claims*
> 
> For Lindsay Lohan, beating the incurable chikungunya virus might seem easy compared to her latest round of legal troubles.
> 
> The actress' lawyer, Shawn Holley, appeared in court in Santa  Monica, California, on Wednesday to submit proof of her client's  community service progress stemming from her 2012 reckless driving charge.
> 
> But, Chief Deputy City Attorney Terry White was not convinced  she actually did the work  and now he's demanding an investigation into  her service hours.
> 
> White said that court documents claiming Lohan completed 80  hours of community service in just nine days were particularly suspect,  according to the Associated Press.
> 
> 
> *"If this was Lindsey Smith, nobody would allow this," White added, according to the AP. *
> 
> According to White, Lohan unfairly received credit for community service she claims she completed while living in London.
> 
> "She got to shake hands with people, and that's community  service," White told the AP. "I'd love to hang out with a celebrity all  day and see their life, but that's not community service."
> 
> Superior Court Judge Richard Stone gave White until Feb. 18 to verify Lohan's service hours.
> 
> While Lohan's attorney, Mark Heller, acknowledged to PEOPLE that  "there's always a lot of drama surrounding" his client, he contends she  completed the service hours by the book.
> 
> "[Lindsay's] had a very successful and acclaimed run in a London  play," Heller explained. "She's doing very well and completed her  community service *to the best of my knowledge while she was abroad." *
> 
> If prosecutors are able to prove Lohan didn't complete the hours  as stated in the court documents, there's a possibility the actress  could serve jail time, according to multiple reports.
> 
> http://www.people.com/article/lindsay-lohan-prosecutors-community-service



This is actually pretty sad. He is right if her last name wasn't Lohan this wouldn't be allowed. The special treatment she has gotten all these years is really disgusting.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Prosecutor Calls BS ... *


*Will Recommend Jail*


http://www.tmz.com/2015/01/29/lindsay-lohan-prosecutor-community-service-hours-jail/ *        1/29/2015 12:50 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*




*http://www.tmz.com/person/lindsay-lohan/
http://www.tmz.com/person/lindsay-lohan/*Lindsay Lohan* could go to jail for doing BS community service ... at least if the prosecutor has his way.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ ... prosecutor *Terry White* is indignant over the revelation Lindsay's community service organization let her do ridiculous things to fulfill her obligation. As we first reported, Lindsay got 18 hours credit for meeting and greeting fans after her London play. 

And Lindsay got 70 hours credit for allowing young people to follow her around for "*work shadowing experience*" ... pretty incredible, since she wasn't working at the time. 

We're told White believes Lindsay had an obligation to inform the court the types of community service she was doing. White objected to allowing Lindsay to do her community service in London for this very reason, and now we're told he feels she's manipulated the system and should do jail time for not completing legitimate community service. 

Lindsay's lawyer,* Shawn Holley*, told the judge her client merely did what she was told to do by the community service organization.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3QDnU9wym


----------



## pukasonqo

teflon lohan slides away once more?


----------



## boxermom

Maybe she should serve some real jail time, not the LA version of celebrity jail. She'll never change when she keeps skating through this cr@p.


----------



## Echoes

Send her out for a nice long walk for a few weeks.  In a bright orange suit with a stick and a plastic trash bag.


----------



## SpeedyJC

pukasonqo said:


> teflon lohan slides away once more?



Is that your cat in the avatar? Very cute.


----------



## ByeKitty

Why is TMZ using such old pictures of her?


----------



## pukasonqo

SpeedyJC said:


> Is that your cat in the avatar? Very cute.




thank you, that is my cat luna AKA la doña &#128570;


----------



## Sasha2012




----------



## Sassys

Just saw her commercial for the super bowl. I swear, this girl has nine lives.


----------



## iluvmybags

Sassys said:


> Just saw her commercial for the super bowl. I swear, this girl has nine lives.



And the commercial made no sense.


----------



## glamourous1098

Her voice was TRASHED in that ad.  I honestly wasn't expecting her to sound like that.


----------



## wildblood

She might have nine lives but that voice sure doesn't.


----------



## boxermom

Is it cigarettes or booze or? Her voice sounded terrible in that ad. I sound like that when I have a horrid respiratory infection and have been coughing for 3 weeks.


----------



## Midge S

She looks good in that video above (and in the commercial)  but yes, her voice is used up (she alwasy had a rough voice though. )


----------



## iluvmybags

I say, let the suit go forward!  I'd love to see Lindsay & her mother give testimony under oath about these allegations! 



*Lindsay and Dina Sue Fox News Channel
We Didn't Do Coke Together*!



> UPDATE:  TMZ has obtained letters Fox News Channel sent to the lawyer for Lindsay and Dina, informing them an apology had been made on air, and FNC would send them a DVD of it. That letter was sent a year ago. Another letter was sent stating the segment would be removed from the network's website.
> A rep for FNC says when they sent the letters, "the Lohans did not make any demands for money, and we are surprised they are doing so now."
> *****************************************************
> Lindsay&#65279; and Dina Lohan have sued Fox News Channel and Sean Hannity claiming they were smeared on the network when someone on Hannity's show claimed LiLo and Dina snorted coke together.
> In the lawsuit -- obtained by TMZ -- there was a discussion about recently deceased celebs, including Philip Seymour Hoffman, regarding celebrity drug use. The panel was discussing who might die next.
> Michelle Fields said, "Lindsay Lohan's mom is doing cocaine with her" -- insinuating Lindsay would be the next to go.
> Lindsay calls it "malicious innuendo." For the record, she's admitted to doing coke. She also claimed her mom was on coke in a hysterical call she made to her dad in 2012.
> The discussion occurred in February of last year, just days after Hoffman's death.
> LiLo and Dina claim it was "a direct smear on the character/reputation of Lindsay and Dina."




Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/02/lindsay-lohan-mom-sue-fox-news-coke-dina-defamation/#ixzz3Qi4rKm9q


----------



## CobaltBlu

LOL @ smearing their reputations :lolots:


----------



## AEGIS

most community service mandated by the court is BS
they need to let it go


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What happened to LLs community service problems btw? When was her hearing again?


----------



## ByeKitty

boxermom said:


> Is it cigarettes or booze or? Her voice sounded terrible in that ad. I sound like that when I have a horrid respiratory infection and have been coughing for 3 weeks.



She's also asthmatic... Could that impact het voice? If you combine that with alcohol and cigarettes... I have to say Dina also has the rhaspy voice, it's also hereditary.


----------



## Sasha2012

She didn't exactly prove her driving prowess while starring as a flustered mother in a silly Super Bowl commercial for Esurance.

But on Tuesday, Lindsay Lohan demonstrated her fashion smarts in a perforated white mini dress for an appearance on Jimmy Kimmel Live! in Hollywood.

The 28-year-old let her long auburn hair tumble down in bouncy waves while surrounded by her entourage to mingle with fans. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ew-commercial-Jimmy-Kimmel.html#ixzz3QpljtIJy


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't believe how much better she looks since she let her lips go down!


----------



## Swanky

gross gross gross


----------



## stylemepretty

Looks like she could do with a scrubbing brush and some soap.


----------



## tulipfield

Her teeth still bother me.  Have never seen the appeal of veneers; why not enjoy your natural teeth while you have them? >.>


----------



## chowlover2

Wasn't she pushing a spray tan line she created? She needs to use it! Maybe will cover up some of the bumps and bruises on her legs...


----------



## pukasonqo

stylemepretty said:


> Looks like she could do with a scrubbing brush and some soap.




why i always feel like that when i see pics of lilo? is like water, soap and lilo do not go on the same sentence, never mind page!


----------



## bisousx

tulipfield said:


> Her teeth still bother me.  Have never seen the appeal of veneers; why not enjoy your natural teeth while you have them? >.>



You've probably forgotten what her real teeth look like lol. Remember she is a raging drug addict. It's not pretty.


----------



## pixiejenna

chowlover2 said:


> Wasn't she pushing a spray tan line she created? She needs to use it! Maybe will cover up some of the bumps and bruises on her legs...



It looks like she ran out of spray tan after she did her face, chest, amd the top half of her arms.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Ugh, her legs. Bruises, cuts and wounds as always. Why does she always have them?


----------



## littlerock

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ugh, her legs. Bruises, cuts and wounds as always. Why does she always have them?



I would really like to know this, also. It's a mystery that needs to be explained..


----------



## twinkle.tink

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> gross gross gross



 I was just about to say...'aw, she looks good here'.

I think I am just not as picky 



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ugh, her legs. Bruises, cuts and wounds as always. Why does she always have them?





littlerock said:


> I would really like to know this, also. It's a mystery that needs to be explained..



I can't speak for her (obviously)...but I can say, I always do, as well.
I am accident prone, bruise easily (hereditary & have always) and I am active; that means my legs are always a mess. Also because this is the case, they have a ton of scars which makes them look  even worse. I admit to loving the sun in the summer and self tanner in the winter to help hide it.

Because her legs look so similar to mine, and always do, I do imagine it is a similar situation  Most of the time I can't even tell you how the injuries happen, I just notice in the bath.


----------



## littlerock

twinkle.tink said:


> Because her legs look so similar to mine, and always do, I do imagine it is a similar situation  Most of the time I can't even tell you how the injuries happen, I just notice in the bath.



I am fair skinned, have freckles, and bruise easily also. It just always looks like she has open sores on her legs. The only explanation I can think of, is that when everyone else sleeps at night, she is busy crawling around on her bare knees, on asphault.


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Wasn't she pushing a spray tan line she created? She needs to use it! Maybe will cover up some of the bumps and bruises on her legs...



For really. Her legs just look sickly.


----------



## bisousx

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ugh, her legs. Bruises, cuts and wounds as always. Why does she always have them?



She's an escort


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

But we're not talking about your legs, twinkle. We're talking about Lindsay's, as this is her thread and there are pics of her legs with open wounds.  Where is the comparison?


----------



## ByeKitty

They sometimes say that alcohol has "blood thinning" qualities to it, making excessive drinkers more prone to bruises...


----------



## girlsnstilletos

Lindsay almost always looks as thought she's been rode around the block a few times and put away wet. She's a very rough looking 28 year old.


----------



## manpursefan

That Jerry White guy seems like a jerk. LiLo completed her community service, now I want more LiLo movies! STFU jerry white :storm:


----------



## Sasha2012

After a brief visit to her former home of Los Angeles, Lindsay Lohan was back in her new favourite city London for a night on the town.

The actress was spotted in London's Soho on Saturday night where she was headed to the infamous Box to help celebrate their four year anniversary.

Lindsay, 28, was wrapped for the cold in glamorous fashion, wearing cropped leopard print fur coat with gold heels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ight-club-celebration-Soho.html#ixzz3RCX2Ds8d


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/02/11/lindsay-lohan-is-excited-to-put-her-bikini-back-on-in-dubai/

Lindsay Lohan looks fierce in her leather boots while grabbing dinner with friends at Nobu on Monday night (February 9) in London, England.

The next day, the 28-year-old actress took to her Instagram account to share a bikini photo of herself and tell everyone she cant wait to go back to Dubai.

I &#128155; the &#9728;&#65039;! Excited to come back and visit @karen_w_b and Georgie!!! Lindsay captioned the photo.


----------



## summer2815

She was looking good for a little bit there.  What happened?


----------



## Sasha2012

Model and actress Lindsay Lohan looks incredible in a series of images as she poses topless for her latest photoshoot.

The 28-year-old smoulders while wearing nothing but a sweatshirt for another risqué image shot by Rankin for Hunger magazine. Sitting with her legs apart, it's one of her racier looks to date.

The Hollywood actress talks about growing up in the limelight and gives the impression she is in a great place now after a troubled past.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-provocative-Hunger-shoot.html#ixzz3SDUQWWMi


----------



## littlerock

^ Black and white suits her better. She should always be phtographed in b&w.


----------



## poopsie

That was my first thought as well


----------



## Sasha2012

As she continues to soak up the festivities and presentations surrounding London Fashion Week, Lindsay Lohan is ensuring she does it in style.


The Hollywood actress, 28, was among the VIP guests at her pal Gareth Pugh's Autumn/Winter 2015 show in the English capital on Saturday evening.

Wearing a longline belted fur gilet with capped sleeves, the redhead beauty turned heads as she settled into her front row seat at the presentation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...h-London-Fashion-Week-show.html#ixzz3SQv8I8w9


----------



## FreeSpirit71

That last photo.... she looks like a sun-riped 40+ mob wife from New Jersey.

Goodfellas Gone Wild.


----------



## tulipfield

When I see her... I think of those special photos you see at dermatologists' offices that show the sun damage we can't see with our naked eyes... yikes.


----------



## Longchamp

She always looks like she needs a hot shower


----------



## chowlover2

Longchamp said:


> She always looks like she needs a hot shower




30 showers! 

Tights would be her best friend in this weather, the complexion of her legs makes me ill.


----------



## boxermom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> That last photo.... she looks like a sun-riped 40+ mob wife from New Jersey.
> 
> Goodfellas Gone Wild.



My 1st thought, also. No one would guess she's in her 20's.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was leading the way for Stateside glamour on Tuesday night, when she brought her Hollywood presence to the Elle Style Awards 2015 in London.

The Mean Girls actress, 28, parred down her young, fun image and opted for sophisticated sex appeal on the red carpet, just flashing a hint of her fish-net clad thigh.

She swung fiery-red locks over one shoulder in a nod to Jessica Rabbit and pouted through full lips as she rivaled the British beauties inside the Sky Garden venue. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ess-Elle-Style-Awards-2015.html#ixzz3Si49f6j2


----------



## ByeKitty

A mess!


----------



## Livia1

Oi! 
Style Awards &#128514;


----------



## Ladybug09

ByeKitty said:


> A mess!



Her mesh looks better than Heidi, Rita's and Irina's... Just saying.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Sasha2012 said:


> Model and actress Lindsay Lohan looks incredible in a series of images as she poses topless for her latest photoshoot.
> 
> The 28-year-old smoulders while wearing nothing but a sweatshirt for another risqué image shot by Rankin for Hunger magazine. Sitting with her legs apart, it's one of her racier looks to date.
> 
> The Hollywood actress talks about growing up in the limelight and gives the impression she is in a great place now after a troubled past.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cative-Hunger-shoot.html#ixzz3SDUQWWMi[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> She looks really good. At least in professionally photographed/photo shopped photos.


----------



## myown

looking bad again


----------



## ebonyone

Her face is a mess she needs to stop messing with it.


----------



## boxermom

Who writes those Daily Mail snippets? I laugh when I read them. She's a mess-----lay off the bronzer or self-tanners, Lindsay.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I live for the disregard of fact checking and shade from the Daily Mail.


----------



## Swanky

SMGDH . . .




*Lindsay Lohan She Got Community Service Credit For Performing Onstage!*






*        2/25/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE
*

*
*Lindsay Lohan* and her community service organization are trying to bamboozle the judge into giving her credit for time she spent performing onstage ... we've learned that's exactly what the prosecutor will say in court today as he argues she's violated her probation.
Law enforcement sources tell us ... prosecutor *Terry White* has combed through the 240 hours at CSV -- the London-based community service organization. White will tell the judge ... on one day Lindsay got 6 hours credit, but he says 2 of the hours were for her matinee performance and another 2 were for her evening performance. The remaining 2 were for a meet-and-greet afterwards.
And we've learned White will tell the judge on another day CSV represents Lindsay did community service from 11 AM to 3 PM. Problem is, White says he contacted producers and the play started at 3 PM that day. Lindsay lived 6 miles from the theater and had to show up at least 35 minutes early.
We're told White also scoffs at credit Lindsay received for throwing a fundraiser for CSV, arguing community service is supposed to be for the community and not the organization. And White is concerned about the story we broke -- that *Lindsay lobbied Esurance to donate* $10K to CSV -- saying it creates a conflict for CSV which is supposed to scrutinize Lindsay and not become beholden to her. 
White believes there are enough irregularities to call all 240 hours into question.
White wants the judge to violate Lindsay's probation based on CSV's records and will ask that Lindsay be present for a hearing to determine what, if any consequences should result.
We called Lindsay's lawyer, *Shawn Holley*, but so far no reply.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SmLILdGK


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If she put as much effort into her acting as she did in trying to get out of community service/stay out of jail - she'd be at Meryl Streep level by now...lol.


----------



## iluvmybags

I don't understand why she is at an awards show for fashion in England, even if it is for Elle. Is she being invited or going as someone's +1, or is she crashing the event, but no one wants the embarrassment of kicking her out?  Just doesn't make sense 


(and OMG! She blew up her lips again! I will never understand why women think this is such an attractive look.  I have yet to see a single woman who actually looks good with inflated lips)


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan switched into a see-through netted top for a star-studded fundraiser in London on Tuesday night.

The 28-year-old actress showed some skin in the black blouse that featured square gaps up front and long mesh sleeves.

The Mean Girls star had her long red hair down and swept to one side and accessorised with dangling earrings.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-outfits-Elle-Style-Awards.html#ixzz3SmZZlSz6


----------



## boxermom

^that outfit and those legs! One leg is so damaged she put bandages on--must be pretty bad. Usually she lets the marks show.


----------



## gloomyharlow

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> SMGDH . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan She Got Community Service Credit For Performing Onstage!*
> http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/25/linds...ity-service-hours-performing-stage-probation/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *        2/25/2015 1:00 AM PST BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> EXCLUSIVE
> *ll-media.tmz.com/2015/02/24/0224-lindsay-lohan-speed-th-plow-getty-3.jpg*
> *Lindsay Lohan* and her community service organization are trying to bamboozle the judge into giving her credit for time she spent performing onstage ... we've learned that's exactly what the prosecutor will say in court today as he argues she's violated her probation.
> Law enforcement sources tell us ... prosecutor *Terry White* has combed through the 240 hours at CSV -- the London-based community service organization. White will tell the judge ... on one day Lindsay got 6 hours credit, but he says 2 of the hours were for her matinee performance and another 2 were for her evening performance. The remaining 2 were for a meet-and-greet afterwards.
> And we've learned White will tell the judge on another day CSV represents Lindsay did community service from 11 AM to 3 PM. Problem is, White says he contacted producers and the play started at 3 PM that day. Lindsay lived 6 miles from the theater and had to show up at least 35 minutes early.
> We're told White also scoffs at credit Lindsay received for throwing a fundraiser for CSV, arguing community service is supposed to be for the community and not the organization. And White is concerned about the story we broke -- that *Lindsay lobbied Esurance to donate* $10K to CSV -- saying it creates a conflict for CSV which is supposed to scrutinize Lindsay and not become beholden to her.
> White believes there are enough irregularities to call all 240 hours into question.
> White wants the judge to violate Lindsay's probation based on CSV's records and will ask that Lindsay be present for a hearing to determine what, if any consequences should result.
> We called Lindsay's lawyer, *Shawn Holley*, but so far no reply.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com#ixzz3SmLILdGK


 
Seriously?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bandaids on her legs


----------



## chowlover2

boxermom said:


> ^that outfit and those legs! One leg is so damaged she put bandages on--must be pretty bad. Usually she lets the marks show.




Yes! What does she do in her spare time? Crawl around on broken glass? I have never seen anything like it!


----------



## CobaltBlu

chowlover2 said:


> Yes! What does she do in her spare time? Crawl around on broken glass? I have never seen anything like it!



Dolls, I have the answer. Recently. I CB, have started weedwacking here at my place. I find it rather empowering and I got tired of trying to hire people to do it and having them not show up or do a terrible job and still take my money. 
I have seven acres so it's critical that things not get overgrown. But I digress....

I bought  a very expensive powerful weedwacker, learned how to use it and have been doing it Myself. *hair toss*  Every time I do, something inevitably flies up and hits me in the leg, twigs, little rocks, etc. and I get bruises. Usually I don't notice till later. 

Dolls, my legs look just like hers (only not orange) !!!   

So, the answer is, Lindsay has been weedwacking. 

You're welcome.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Lindsay Lohan - Weedwacker, sounds infnitely better than a lot of other descriptives CB


----------



## CobaltBlu

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Lindsay Lohan - Weedwacker, sounds infnitely better than a lot of other descriptives CB



Very wholesome and empowering, as long as you have the right safety equipment. 
Exactly opposite of the other things we thought it could be.


----------



## littlerock

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, I have the answer. Recently. I CB, have started weedwacking here at my place. I find it rather empowering and I got tired of trying to hire people to do it and having them not show up or do a terrible job and still take my money.
> I have seven acres so it's critical that things not get overgrown. But I digress....
> 
> I bought  a very expensive powerful weedwacker, learned how to use it and have been doing it Myself. *hair toss*  Every time I do, something inevitably flies up and hits me in the leg, twigs, little rocks, etc. and I get bruises. Usually I don't notice till later.
> 
> Dolls, my legs look just like hers (only not orange) !!!
> 
> So, the answer is, Lindsay has been weedwacking.
> 
> You're welcome.



**Dead**


----------



## SpeedyJC

She has been looking rough lately. The court ordered her to do an additional 125 hours of community service, guess the judge didn't buy her hours.  It's as if she refuses to obey the law/courts on purpose.


----------



## iluvmybags

SpeedyJC said:


> She has been looking rough lately. The court ordered her to do an additional 125 hours of community service, guess the judge didn't buy her hours.  It's as if she refuses to obey the law/courts on purpose.



Well, at least they didn't buy her sorry excuses for community service & are requiring her to put in additional time, but its still pretty ridiculous how many chances they continue giving her.  Anyone else would have had their a$$ hauled off to jail years ago, but for whatever reason they keep giving her chance after chance.


----------



## SpeedyJC

iluvmybags said:


> Well, at least they didn't buy her sorry excuses for community service & are requiring her to put in additional time, but its still pretty ridiculous how many chances they continue giving her.  Anyone else would have had their a$$ hauled off to jail years ago, but for whatever reason they keep giving her chance after chance.



The reason is money. Shawn Chapman Holley is an amazing defense attorney and she doesn't come cheap.


----------



## chowlover2

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, I have the answer. Recently. I CB, have started weedwacking here at my place. I find it rather empowering and I got tired of trying to hire people to do it and having them not show up or do a terrible job and still take my money.
> 
> I have seven acres so it's critical that things not get overgrown. But I digress....
> 
> 
> 
> I bought  a very expensive powerful weedwacker, learned how to use it and have been doing it Myself. *hair toss*  Every time I do, something inevitably flies up and hits me in the leg, twigs, little rocks, etc. and I get bruises. Usually I don't notice till later.
> 
> 
> 
> Dolls, my legs look just like hers (only not orange) !!!
> 
> 
> 
> So, the answer is, Lindsay has been weedwacking.
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome.




You may be on to something! I too do yardwork, but only about 4 months here on the East Coast. We are too busy shoveling snow right now, but weedwacking makes perfect sense. It is not for the faint of heart! Lindsay Lohan, weed wacker! Who would have thought?


----------



## CobaltBlu

Sometimes where I live people do weedwacking for community service.


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Skimped on Community Service, Judge Rules
*
Lindsay Lohan is still on the hook for 125 out of the 240 total hours of community service she was ordered to complete stemming from a reckless driving charge in 2012, a California judge ordered Wednesday.

"I agree with [the court's decision]," Santa Monica Chief Deputy City Attorney Terry White tells PEOPLE, adding, "There were things she did that didn't qualify as community service." 

Some of those things included having young people "shadow" her during her time performing in a London play, according to court documents obtained by PEOPLE. 

"She got to shake hands with people, and that's community service," White told the Associated Press in January. "I'd love to hang out with a celebrity all day and see their life, but that's not community service." 

The court "had a problem with some of the work shadowing," Lohan's attorney, Shawn Holley admitted to the Los Angeles Times on Wednesday. "They didn't want to hear more about how that played out." 

Holley added that the Mean Girls star "doesn't have a problem" with fulfilling the remaining service hours to the court's satisfaction. 

"She's enjoying doing community service," Holley continued. "Her passion is really working with kids ... and kids really respond to her." 

Judge Mark Young extended Lohan's probation for another three months, presumably enough time to allow her to complete the remaining 125 hours of service, according to court documents. 

"There's always a possibility of jail time" if the required hours are not completed in a manor satisfactory to the court, White told PEOPLE. 

A proceeding will be held on March 12 to decide how Lohan can complete the community service in an acceptable way, the judge 

www.people.com


----------



## iluvmybags

Give me a break, please!




http://www.tmz.com/2015/02/25/lindsay-lohan-lawyer-community-service-hours-credit-play-shawn-holley/?adid=hero2


----------



## boxermom

CobaltBlu said:


> Dolls, I have the answer. Recently. I CB, have started weedwacking here at my place. I find it rather empowering and I got tired of trying to hire people to do it and having them not show up or do a terrible job and still take my money.
> I have seven acres so it's critical that things not get overgrown. But I digress....
> 
> I bought  a very expensive powerful weedwacker, learned how to use it and have been doing it Myself. *hair toss*  Every time I do, something inevitably flies up and hits me in the leg, twigs, little rocks, etc. and I get bruises. Usually I don't notice till later.
> 
> Dolls, my legs look just like hers (only not orange) !!!
> 
> So, the answer is, Lindsay has been weedwacking.
> 
> You're welcome.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan looked like she didn't have a care in the world when she stepped out on Wednesday night.

The 28-year-old headed to trendy Nozomi Restaurant for dinner and wore a striking floral jumpsuit for the dinner date. 

The colourful number had a crossover section at the bust which had a cut-out section under the cleavage.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-racy-cut-floral-jumpsuit.html#ixzz3SusWu1zj


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan looked like she didn't have a care in the world when she stepped out on Wednesday night.
> 
> 
> 
> The 28-year-old headed to trendy Nozomi Restaurant for dinner and wore a striking floral jumpsuit for the dinner date.
> 
> 
> 
> The colourful number had a crossover section at the bust which had a cut-out section under the cleavage.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-racy-cut-floral-jumpsuit.html#ixzz3SusWu1zj




Look like jammies.  Yuck.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's relocated to London after growing tired of the party scene in Los Angeles.

And Lindsay Lohan seemed perfectly at home in the English capital as she stepped out on Thursday night to attend the Mert & Marcus House of Love party at Annabel's, which was held in Madonna's honour.

The Mean Girls actress opted for a sportswear-meets-ladylike look in a spangled white skirt with a beige zip-up jacket featuring matching glittering panels.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...angled-skirt-Madonna-party.html#ixzz3Sx54xXiF


----------



## pukasonqo

please, not that kissy face! i am sure they use those pics of lilo blowing kisses as torture to get confessions in guantamo bay
and she looks like she definitely needs water, lye soap and a vigorous hose down


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> please, not that kissy face! i am sure they use those pics of lilo blowing kisses as torture to get confessions in guantamo bay
> and she looks like she definitely needs water, lye soap and a vigorous hose down




" dead"


----------



## littlerock

I want to see her with short, chin or shoulder length hair. Her hair is almost as tired as her face.


----------



## BPC

There's always something unclean looking about her..


----------



## SpeedyJC

She really needs to just stop with those lips.


----------



## boxermom

SpeedyJC said:


> She really needs to just stop with those lips.



yes! Her natural lips are more attractive. That pic of her surrounded by those men just makes my skin crawl.

The printed outfit reminds me of fabric for an apron I made in Home Ec. about a million years ago.


----------



## igraine57

She was such a beautiful girl.... Those lips, and the legs....???


----------



## yajaira

Omg her legs!! She should atleast wear some stockings ....i was.watching mean gorls the other day she use to be so pretty wat happened


----------



## wildblood

She looks like the evil witch in Snow White.


----------



## myown

if you have those big cuts on your legs, don´t show them! wear socks or longer skirts!


----------



## Chloe_chick999

I've received many cuts on my legs due to my job, I still wear skirts and dresses, don't care what anyone thinks.


----------



## SpeedyJC

yajaira said:


> Omg her legs!! She should atleast wear some stockings ....i was.watching mean gorls the other day she use to be so pretty wat happened



Drugs and lots of them. 



Chloe_chick999 said:


> I've received many cuts on my legs due to my job, I still wear skirts and dresses, don't care what anyone thinks.



Lindsay seems to have cuts on her legs every time I see a picture of her legs. Maybe she needs to take courses on leg shaving, I dont know. If I were to get all dressed up in designer duds to go to an event where I know my photo will be taken and in the news the next day I would cover my leg wounds and well.


----------



## ByeKitty

For a minute there she looked much better and then she decided to deform her mouth again...


----------



## devik

Never mind her legs what has she done to those SHOES??!??


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has made London her home over the past year and it clearly agrees with her.

The 28-year-old actress stepped out in the city on Thursday in a gorgeous Giorgio Armani coat and pair of wide-legged black trousers. 

However, it was her choice of footwear which grabbed attention as she strode purposefully down the street in a seriously high pair of heels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eriously-high-heels-London.html#ixzz3TgcIxJRl


----------



## chowlover2

All I got is at least her legs are covered up!


----------



## tabasc0

She looks clean here..


----------



## FreeSpirit71

If she actually cut her hair that length, it would look 100% better.


----------



## Midge S

If it wasn't for those stupid shoes I would say she looked good.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't find a better word to describe her besides gross. She legit grosses me out.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan thinks she looks great, like really great.

On Saturday, the 28-year-old redhead beauty was seen leaving Costes restaurant in Paris showing off her elegant ensemble complete with a stylish fedora.

Before heading out to her dinner date, the actress gave herself top marks for her outfit on her Twitter page with the caption: 'Break the internet with clothes on.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...y-snap-Parisian-outfit-day.html#ixzz3Tocjgmch


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh.  So arrogant.


----------



## Sasha2012

Twitter

Garage Magazine party in Paris. (March 8)


----------



## pukasonqo

next to kiimbo (if the blonde is kim) lilo almost looks healthy!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

It's Joyce but step right up Ladies and Gentleman...pick any one of the frightfests. There's one for everyone: Blonde, Redhead or Brunette.


----------



## glamourous1098

Sasha2012 said:


> Twitter
> 
> Garage Magazine party in Paris. (March 8)



Wow, PMK looks more out of it than Lindsay in the first picture.  And that's hard to do.


----------



## pukasonqo

joyce the stylist? is she going undercover as kimbo's clone?


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> joyce the stylist? is she going undercover as kimbo's clone?




More like Kakes muse these day! ROFLMFAO!


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> More like Kakes muse these day! ROFLMFAO!




maybe the word "stylist" has a broader definition than what i thought!
well, points for lilo, her strategy of posing  with the "stylist" and the "fifth kartrashian sister" worked, we haven't picked on her usual fashion disasters!


----------



## stylemepretty

I always feel like I need to go take a bath when I visit this thread.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Sasha2012 said:


> Twitter
> 
> Garage Magazine party in Paris. (March 8)



PMK's face in the first pic  

This is her sleepy bedroom eyes expression. Why does LL always pose with the fingers in mouth pose or the stupid kissy face? Can she not pose normally?


----------



## Sasha2012

She was forced to apologise after posting the N-word on Instagram on Tuesday night.

But Lindsay Lohan smiled through the controversy as she was pictured leaving the Plaza Athénée hotel in Paris on Wednesday evening.

The actress was in good spirits as she left the hotel in a casual chic ensemble with her assistant closely behind her.

She slung her leather jacket over her shoulders while she clutched onto a pink handbag.

Completing her look with black sunglasses, the Mean Girls star tied her hair back into a simple up-do.

The actress sparked outrage when she shared a controversial message with her 3.1million followers, before quickly editing it out of her photo caption on Tuesday

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sing-N-word-Instagram-post.html#ixzz3U8jjVSE7


----------



## ByeKitty

So she put this picture https://instagram.com/lindsaylohan/p/0Gwa5-pcya/ up on instagram....she must've been high on something to think that's convincing photoshop


----------



## pukasonqo

the double chin and puffy lips made a come back
is she now a kanye groupie or dinah is taking lessons from the pimp mother of all pimp mothers? although is a bit late methinks


----------



## Sasha2012

It looks as though there's been another Insta-scam.

On Wednesday, Lindsay Lohan was blasted by her fans after posting what appeared to be a digitally altered image of the herself, as she flashed her suspiciously slim thighs.

In the image, the 28-year-old actress - who was criticized for altering her waistline in another Instagram selfie back in January - is seen showing off her trim legs and sculpted behind.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sting-altered-image-thighs.html#ixzz3UB0dXYmG


----------



## pukasonqo

sculpted behind? they make her sound like j-lo...lilo has no rear end, she is flat at the back
wonder if the "journos" who right this crap feel like all those years of journalism at uni were worth it just to end writing like a tween with a crush...


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lindsay Lohan Tried to Alter Her Booty in an Instagram Snap and Failed Horribly*



> Oh, Linday Lohan. The Parent Trap alum attempted to enhance her booty in an Instagram post on Wednesday, March 11, and failed miserably.
> The actress, who recently got slammed by a judge for not fulfilling her community service hours, posed for the camera in a black leotard in front of a door, which is totally fine, except the door was noticeably distorted.
> My feet look red lol - had to take that out. Only real red is my hair, she nonchalantly captioned the failed snap.
> Followers, obviously, didnt care about her feet.
> Girl, you cannot be serious with that obvi as hell Photoshop, one fan perfectly commented, while another wrote: OMG THIS IS EMBAR.
> This isnt the first social media fail for Lohan, either. The star tweeted and then quickly deleted a post which contained the N-word following Kanye Wests performance in Paris yesterday.



Read more: http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...horrible-photoshop-fail-2015113#ixzz3UBm7dLXF 
Follow us: @usweekly on Twitter | usweekly on Facebook


----------



## knics33

Lol I just can't with Lilo...

You know (and maybe I am naive), but I really think she looks healthier and has for some time... as far as drugs and booze goes. I wonder if she stopped popping her adderall like candy. But she is _never _not going to stop with the fillers, cigarettes, spray tan, laying out/sun damage, kissy faces, bad outfits, narcissism and general tackiness. Even if she is sober and doing good... I highly doubt she will ever loose those qualities. 

Reminds me of how Jessica Simpson isn't ever going to stop with the ugly platform wedges and talking about her weight and "Being comfortable in my own skin!!!" lol.


----------



## boxermom

If that's a genuine ostrich Birkin, there is no justice. She should not have that nice a bag. (JK, sort of).

What a stupid photoshop.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Interview magazine

http://http://www.interviewmagazine.com/film/lindsay-lohan/#page2

Some highlights: 



> I work just as hard as any other actress around my age,



 

* Lindsay on her image:*


> I have become this girl who just loves to be photographed, doesn't know how to focus, doesn't know how to work on set, just loves the attention, knows how to go out at night, knows how to party. And you know what?  I was 20 years old. I never went to college. And I lived maybe six months out of my life like that, doing something wrong, and then I stopped . God forbid I should have ever learned my lesson.


 
Really Lindsay?  Only  six months? 

*Lindsay on her first DUI arrest: *


> You know, my car accident that I got into, where I got my first charge, I wouldn't have been speeding up like I was if I didn't have people shoving cameras in my windows.



Something tells me the  booze and cocaine didn't help matters. 

* Lindsay talks about the misconception of her:*


> Even other actors-I mean, great actors who I want to work with-have such a misconception of who I am because of all the things that get said about me.



Advice; stop the partying,  take a bath and complete community service by actually performing community service, not pretending to.


----------



## pukasonqo

didn't she work with jane fonda in "georgia rules" and caused a (bad) impression on JF for her lack of professionalism? (arriving late to film, etc)
i might be wrong and maybe it was a misconception because lilo is such a professional...


----------



## ByeKitty

She wouldn't get through a month of college with her attitude... She really needs to grow up and get over herself.


----------



## ShoreGrl

pukasonqo said:


> didn't she work with jane fonda in "georgia rules" and caused a (bad) impression on JF for her lack of professionalism? (arriving late to film, etc)
> i might be wrong and maybe it was a misconception because lilo is such a professional...



If I remember correctly, the director of GR wrote her a very public letter calling her out for being late and unprofessional while shooting that movie.

According to that interview Lindsay has not changed one bit.  Her problems are still everyone else's fault.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She still doesn't get it.  Always blaming others.


----------



## SpeedyJC

ByeKitty said:


> She wouldn't get through a month of college with her attitude... She really needs to grow up and get over herself.



I know right she wouldn't last a semester. It seems like every interview I have seen of hers she always has to fit the college excuse in. She sure has spent a long time in "college".


----------



## ByeKitty

SpeedyJC said:


> I know right she wouldn't last a semester. It seems like every interview I have seen of hers she always has to fit the college excuse in. She sure has spent a long time in "college".



Exactly, and she easily could have gone to college if she wanted to... She wouldn't have been the first nor the last former child actor to do it!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/22/lindsay-lohan-calls-out-guy-who-was-trying-to-snap-a-pic-of-her/

Lindsay Lohan smiles for the cameras as she arrives at DSTRKT on Friday evening (March 20) in London, England.

The 28-year-old actress kept a lacy red number hidden under a fur jacket as she went out for the night.

That same night, Lindsay put a guy on blast after he was anything but stealth trying to grab a pic.

This guy is pretending not to take a photo of me right now. #sometimesLIFEisweird and that sucks to be honest coz they werent nice #MajorSituation #hereforwork &#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;&#128591;, she posted to Instagram.


----------



## chowlover2

SMH and leaves thread...


----------



## wildblood

I hate names with vowels missing. Nothing to say about Miss Penny Lane.


----------



## lizmil

That is one of the ugliest get ups ever.


----------



## saira1214

A mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/03/31/lindsay-lohan-has-started-her-spring-shape-up/

Lindsay Lohan steps out with a guy pal for some lunch in London, England on Tuesday (March 31).

The 28-year-old actress recently posted on Twitter that shes starting her spring shape up with the help of a certain product!

Spring shape up with @BooteaUK #majorsituation Lindsay wrote on her Twitter account, along with a photo of her enjoying the product. Check out the pic below!


----------



## Tivo

The product??


----------



## ByeKitty

Tivo said:


> The product??



She doesn't look in shape at all! Just skinny, but that's it.


----------



## pukasonqo

as tara reid has kindly shown us skinny, toned and healthy do not necessarily go together


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/04/lindsay-lohan-shows-off-her-itty-bitty-waist-see-the-selfie/

Lindsay Lohan keeps it chic in a baby blue coat while arriving on a flight at the airport on Friday (April 3) in Nice, France.

The next day, the 28-year-old actress posted a pic of her small waist and wrote on Instagram, Love my waist trainer from @nowaistclique! #MajorSituation.

In case you didnt know, Lindsay has been ordered to complete an additional 125 hours of community service as part of her 2012 reckless driving case.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Her hair looks bad


----------



## tulipfield

ChanelMommy said:


> Her hair looks bad




Yesssss she badly needs a bob cut or something.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has been living in London for the past year and says she likes it so much, she doesn't see herself returning to the States any time soon. 

The 28-year-old flame-haired beauty recently spent a stint on the stage, starring in a West End production of David Mamets Speed The Plow - for which she received lukewarm reviews - and seems intent on remaining in the UK for the foreseeable future.

[London] feels like home, I miss it every time I have to leave for work and cant wait to get back, Lindsay told Homme Style Magazine while posing for a stunning and seductive shoot for the publication. I go back to NYC and LA for family and work.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...finds-public-scrutiny-bear.html#ixzz3Wa1lcFR9


----------



## FreeSpirit71




----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan has been living in London for the past year and says she likes it so much, she doesn't see herself returning to the States any time soon.
> 
> The 28-year-old flame-haired beauty recently spent a stint on the stage, starring in a West End production of David Mamet&#8217;s Speed The Plow - for which she received lukewarm reviews - and seems intent on remaining in the UK for the foreseeable future.
> 
> &#8216;[London] feels like home, I miss it every time I have to leave for work and can&#8217;t wait to get back,&#8217; Lindsay told Homme Style Magazine while posing for a stunning and seductive shoot for the publication. &#8216;I go back to NYC and LA for family and work.&#8217;
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...finds-public-scrutiny-bear.html#ixzz3Wa1lcFR9



Ugh,  she looks like an much older than her age prostitute who needs a good bath.


----------



## yajaira

Her life is a mess


----------



## pukasonqo

those pics make me think of an escort portfolio...


----------



## piosavsfan

pukasonqo said:


> those pics make me think of an escort portfolio...


 
Agreed. She looks so cheap and trashy.


----------



## chowlover2

She tries sooooo hard and is about as sexy as a doorknob.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has made London her home over the past year and Lindsay Lohan looked delighted to be enjoying a night out on Tuesday. 

The 28-year-old actress was in a jovial mood as she blew kisses to fans and photographers after enjoying a late dinner with a female pal in the English capital. 

Dressed in a short black frock, a very tanned Lindsay put on a leggy display for her low-key outing.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ws-kisses-fans-late-dinner.html#ixzz3XLueZ6vq


----------



## pukasonqo

back with those horrid kissy faces and radioactive fake tan
if helen of troy's was the faced that launched a thousand ships, lilo's kissy face is the stuff of nightmares ( or the thousand ships were launched to flee from her)


----------



## NovemberRain

She looks reptilian.


----------



## tomz_grl

IMO there is absolutely NOTHING sexual about this girl at all! Those pics of her in the lingerie are hideous.


----------



## boxermom

I began laughing at the kissy face/fake tan photo. She looks about 50, and I certainly know many 50 year olds who are more attractive that Lindsay.


----------



## sdkitty

the lips get on my last nerve


----------



## Sasha2012

Britain is enjoying a balmy start to spring, and it appears Lindsay Lohan has picked up the UK tradition of flashing the flesh as soon as the sun appears.

The Mean Girls star headed out to Mayfair eatarie Scott's on Thursday - and certainly turned heads with her ensemble.

Lindsay opted to look pretty in a pink blazer, that was matched perfectly to her pumps, but it was her sheer vest that gave the outfit an extra za za zoo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-translucent-night-London.html#ixzz3XXDIDhuU


----------



## CobaltBlu

Bra. Wow. Our little girl is growing up.....


----------



## Sweetpea83

Those heels look painful..ouch.


----------



## pukasonqo

CobaltBlu said:


> Bra. Wow. Our little girl is growing up.....




i know, finally she listened to us!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan braved the spring time chill on Friday afternoon as she stepped out in a white Emanuel Ungaro mini dress.

While the actress chose to once again put her legs on display, she did wrap up with a leopard print Chloe coat as she made her way out of Londons Conaught Hotel.

The 28-year-old teamed her attire with grey suede Givenchy boots while she carried a Givenchy antigona bambi shopper.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rd-print-coat-steps-London.html#ixzz3Xha0fl5D


----------



## Tivo

Man she looks rough.


----------



## Freckles1

Tivo said:


> Man she looks rough.




Ditto


----------



## chowlover2

I think there's a pic of her in the urban dictionary beneath the word " skanky"!


----------



## glamourous1098

I feel like I would appreciate her style so much more if it was on someone else or her pieces didn't look beat to cr*p.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks like the beat up, white-trash mistress of a Long Island mobster.


----------



## knics33

It's unreal how much hard living, smoking, lack of sleep, etc. can age someone. And her super pale/freckled skin makes it certainly more obvious to see IMO. She used to be so stunning.


----------



## Bentley1

I can't with her face.  She looks insanely bad.


----------



## sdkitty

knics33 said:


> It's unreal how much hard living, smoking, lack of sleep, etc. can age someone. And her super pale/freckled skin makes it certainly more obvious to see IMO. She used to be so stunning.


she's not even 30?
hard to imagine what she'll look like at 40, between the hard living the the plastic surgery


----------



## yajaira

She looks really old ,what can she do to look better? Laser treatments? A face lift ? she can afford it she should definitely do something about it


----------



## Tivo

yajaira said:


> She looks really old ,what can she do to look better? Laser treatments? A face lift ? she can afford it she should definitely do something about it


She has to quit smoking so her body can flush itself of all that black tar that makes her skin look so filthy. She needs to stop drinking to get rid of the bloat. Exercise wouldn't hurt. Also, lots and lots of water and juice cleanses.


----------



## ByeKitty

I agree, she's still quite young, I think a few lifestyle changes would be far more effective than plastic surgery treatments. But of course she's an addict, it's probably not an easy task for her to "just quit" smoking and drinking.


----------



## yajaira

I wonder how much of it is genetic or how much of it is due to smoking,drinking and drugs? Now that i think of it her mom looks younger then her........

Even more sad i deal with many hard core drug users at work and not all of them look as bad as lindsay.....


----------



## Tivo

yajaira said:


> I wonder how much of it is genetic or how much of it is due to smoking,drinking and drugs? Now that i think of it her mom looks younger then her........
> 
> Even more sad i deal with many hard core drug users at work and not all of them look as bad as lindsay.....


I also believe Lindsay had some cosmetic "enhancements" to create her, um, uniquely undesirable look.


----------



## boxermom

Tivo said:


> She has to quit smoking so her body can flush itself of all that black tar that makes her skin look so filthy. She needs to stop drinking to get rid of the bloat. Exercise wouldn't hurt. Also, lots and lots of water and juice cleanses.



This will make a bigger difference than any plastic surgery.  I knew a woman who was a heavy smoker and drinker. Somehow she quit doing both and you wouldn't believe the improvement in her complexion, hair, and eyes--clear, glowing, bright--she looked healthy for the first time in years. And she was in her 40's and looked far younger than Lindsay does now.


----------



## sdkitty

Tivo said:


> I also believe Lindsay had some cosmetic "enhancements" to create her, um, uniquely undesirable look.


I agree, cosmetic procedures have none her more harm than good
Clean living is what she needs

If she keeps up living the way she has been, she'll probably look like Kim Richards.....or worse - Kim Richards with fish lips


----------



## arhient

She is just my fav celebrity because she dresses so modern and casually


----------



## pursegrl12

arhient said:


> She is just my fav celebrity because she dresses so modern and casually




Hm....ok.....[emoji53]


----------



## Dirtygate

yajaira said:


> I wonder how much of it is genetic or how much of it is due to smoking,drinking and drugs? Now that i think of it her mom looks younger then her........
> .



Who or what influenced her to do them? Once she started getting them, they become her personal habit or as past time.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/lindsay-lohan-arabic-instagram-translation-youre-beautiful-donkey/

*Lindsay Lohan -- Makes A*s Of Herself ... In Arabic Debacle*

Lindsay Lohan had her own little donkey show on Instagram today -- when she tried to be inspirational ... and came out looking like an ***.

In an effort to look worldly and wise, Lohan posted one of those "inspirational quotes" in Arabic ... along with the caption, "You're beautiful."

Problem is ... the actual translation is, "You're a donkey."

As The Main Ingredient would say ... "Everybody plays the mule ... sometimes."
#MulePuns #IPitytheMule #MuleIntentions #DontBeMule #FerrisMulersDayOff #EdwardRBurro 

Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/linds...slation-youre-beautiful-donkey/#ixzz3Y4pjXU2r


----------



## Ladybug09

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/lindsay-lohan-arabic-instagram-translation-youre-beautiful-donkey/
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan -- Makes A*s Of Herself ... In Arabic Debacle*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan had her own little donkey show on Instagram today -- when she tried to be inspirational ... and came out looking like an ***.
> 
> In an effort to look worldly and wise, Lohan posted one of those "inspirational quotes" in Arabic ... along with the caption, "You're beautiful."
> 
> Problem is ... the actual translation is, "You're a donkey."
> 
> As The Main Ingredient would say ... "Everybody plays the mule ... sometimes."
> #MulePuns #IPitytheMule #MuleIntentions #DontBeMule #FerrisMulersDayOff #EdwardRBurro
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/linds...slation-youre-beautiful-donkey/#ixzz3Y4pjXU2r



Oh MY! Major faux pas!


----------



## boxermom

This is so appropriate for Lindsay that I can't stop laughing.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/04/22/lindsay-lohan-has-a-major-instagram-fail-concerning-arabic-text/

Lindsay Lohan blows her fans some kisses as she heads to a club on Tuesday evening (April 21) in London, England.

The 28-year-old actress reportedly had a huge Instagram fail the day before.

She posted a photo of an Arabic word with the English translation below, which said Youre beautiful. However, many of her fans began pointing out that the phrase did not me Youre Beautiful, but actually, You are a donkey.

Next time @lindsaylohan, let me check b4 u post  Arabic words dont mean U are beautiful but u are a donkey one Twitter user pointed out.

Lindsay has since deleted the photo.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Now she is claiming she knew what the Arab translation was and it was an inside joke with a friend. This woman really can't own up to anything.


----------



## boxermom

SpeedyJC said:


> Now she is claiming she knew what the Arab translation was and it was an inside joke with a friend. This woman really can't own up to anything.



Honesty is not in her vocabulary, I guess. Not surprised.


----------



## pukasonqo

and the kissy face of many nightmares returns!
an "inside joke"? yup lilo, whatever you say
i give it to her, like the kartrahians lilo is the gift that keeps giving...


----------



## lanasyogamama

pursegrl12 said:


> Hm....ok.....[emoji53]



She's my favorite celeb because of her healthy lifestyle.

HAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAH.


----------



## Sasha2012

As she continues to embrace a ramped-up workout regime, Lindsay Lohan appears quite keen to show off the stunning results.

The Hollywood actress, 28, has stripped down to a pair of black pants with thigh-high patent boots to show off her long, lean legs in a new spread for music and fashion magazine Notion.

With each of her hands suggestively gripping either side of her underwear, the star keeps her top half covered with a loose-fitting white crop top, while her wavy red hair shrouds half of her face.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-sizzling-magazine-spread.html#ixzz3YBE1TfHE


----------



## sdkitty

stunning?


----------



## sdkitty

boxermom said:


> This is so appropriate for Lindsay that I can't stop laughing.


I know LOL


----------



## chowlover2

Excuse me while I wretch...


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been upping her fitness regime now summer is fast approaching.

And Lindsay Lohan was looking radiant as she stepped out in London on Thursday for a low-key afternoon in Mayfair.

The 28-year-old Mean Girls actress was looking lovely in a blue floral patterned dress as she pounded the pavements.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ke-floral-dress-hits-shops.html#ixzz3YBPgdfR4


----------



## Ladybug09

I can't with those pics!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> I can't with those pics!!!




again they look like they were taken for her escort portfolio...


----------



## ByeKitty

Lollll tell me what kind of a workout regime that is, because I want none of it!


----------



## sdkitty

Looking radiant?  Yesterday she was stunning.  I assume the Daily Mail gets paid to write these things?


----------



## yajaira

Eeww omg looks like grandma


----------



## Sweetpea83

Sasha2012 said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/lindsay-lohan-arabic-instagram-translation-youre-beautiful-donkey/
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan -- Makes A*s Of Herself ... In Arabic Debacle*
> 
> Lindsay Lohan had her own little donkey show on Instagram today -- when she tried to be inspirational ... and came out looking like an ***.
> 
> In an effort to look worldly and wise, Lohan posted one of those "inspirational quotes" in Arabic ... along with the caption, "You're beautiful."
> 
> Problem is ... the actual translation is, "You're a donkey."
> 
> As The Main Ingredient would say ... "Everybody plays the mule ... sometimes."
> #MulePuns #IPitytheMule #MuleIntentions #DontBeMule #FerrisMulersDayOff #EdwardRBurro
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/04/21/linds...slation-youre-beautiful-donkey/#ixzz3Y4pjXU2r


 
This made me LOL...


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> Lollll tell me what kind of a workout regime that is, because I want none of it!


 


sdkitty said:


> Looking radiant?  Yesterday she was stunning.  I assume the Daily Mail gets paid to write these things?


 
all lies!!!!


----------



## boxermom

How does the Daily Mail write that rubbish without falling into hysterical laughter?? Fitness regime?? Yeah, those legs look really fit.


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't she come out with a self tanner a few years back? Why doesn't she use it?


----------



## tulipfield

chowlover2 said:


> Didn't she come out with a self tanner a few years back? Why doesn't she use it?




Don't agree with this.  She can't help her skin type, she'd look better if she stopped using fake tanner.


----------



## SpeedyJC

chowlover2 said:


> Didn't she come out with a self tanner a few years back? Why doesn't she use it?



Pretty sure that ended in a lawsuit of some sorts. 

Even when it looks like she is trying to look put together she still looks filthy.


----------



## pursegrl12

tulipfield said:


> Don't agree with this.  She can't help her skin type, she'd look better if she stopped using fake tanner.




Agreed. For what it's worth, she shouldn't be ashamed of her freckles and I think she is because of all the self tanner she uses. As a fair, freckled girl myself, it sucks because it's not "popular " to be fair skinned. I always felt embarrassed to show my legs growing up during the summer because of how fair I am.


----------



## chowlover2

It's not the fair skin the bothers me, it's the assortment of cuts and bruises she generally has covering her legs. What on earth does she do to get them?


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was playing it cool as she headed out in Mayfair on Friday night.

The American star cut a striking figure in a long sleeved white dress, loose black trench coat and a floppy fedora as she headed to Hakkasan with a friend.

Making her way to the Michelin starred restaurant, she showed off her perfect pins.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ite-dress-big-black-fedora.html#ixzz3YMFPH66B


----------



## yajaira

Omg she needs help


----------



## Longchamp

Eeks look how dirty her right index finger.
After I look at upper photos of the left index finger, think it's tar stain from smoking.
Please take a bath, after you sober up, so you don't drown in the tub.


----------



## pukasonqo

she looks tanked


----------



## tangowithme

pukasonqo said:


> she looks tanked



That was my first thought as well. Tanked to the gills.

She looks icky, as in need of a hot bath, and especially a good scrub of those fingernails.


----------



## wildblood

At least she's learning the language so she can trick more efficiently!


----------



## boxermom

Agree with you all. Nicotine stained fingers, looks drunk, stupid kissy face. As for her *perfect pins* they look out of shape and lumpy (another bruise?).


----------



## Sasha2012

She loves a good shopping spree and Lindsay Lohan couldn't wait to try on her new purchases in Milan on Wednesday.

The 28-year-old actress was so excited during her shopping spree that she changed from one outfit to another. 

Lindsay was spotted in both a pale pink top and white trainers and an embroidered jacket and pink stilettos. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-shoes-shopping-trip-Milan.html#ixzz3YjmANROn


----------



## Freckles1

Oh my. Are those my Dad's torn up Levi's from the 70's that he used to do the yard work in? Lordy Lordy


----------



## yajaira

Shopping spree? Where is she getting money from?


----------



## pukasonqo

yajaira said:


> Shopping spree? Where is she getting money from?




high class escort?
WTF is going on with this girl and those awful kissy faces?


----------



## Ladybug09

Devil's Advocate. ..Maybe Lindsey invested her money wisely...


----------



## chowlover2

I wonder if Lindsay knows who Kim Richards is, because that is her future.


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> I wonder if Lindsay knows who Kim Richards is, because that is her future.



You're being generous when you're saying it's in her _future_...


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> You're being generous when you're saying it's in her _future_...



if she lives that long and finds someone to marry her and have kids...


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> if she lives that long and finds someone to marry her and have kids...



Oh, right, that part  Because in terms of being an alcoholic disheveled mess, she is already there for a long time now.


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> Oh, right, that part  Because in terms of being an alcoholic disheveled mess, she is already there for a long time now.



Sad but true! We really don't see her date anyone, I think all the men know she is bad news.


----------



## yajaira

Kim richards looks 20x younger and better then lindsay....


----------



## yajaira

chowlover2 said:


> Sad but true! We really don't see her date anyone, I think all the men know she is bad news.



Is she still a lesbian? I remember her with a woman


----------



## boxermom

Make it stop with the kissy faces! 

 Whenever I see her in a store, I think they should have a detective following her to be sure she doesn't lift any merchandise without paying for it.

She appears to be on permanent vacation.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Hawt mess right here.


----------



## ChanelMommy

boxermom said:


> Make it stop with the kissy faces!
> 
> Whenever I see her in a store, I think they should have a detective following her to be sure she doesn't lift any merchandise without paying for it.
> 
> She appears to be on permanent vacation.



Agree with this whole post.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Ladybug09 said:


> Devil's Advocate. ..Maybe Lindsey invested her money wisely...



For some reason she doesn't strike me as the invest money wisely type.



pukasonqo said:


> high class escort?


----------



## sdkitty

pukasonqo said:


> she looks tanked


she does look drunk.  wasn't she supposed to have stopped drinking?  guess maybe she slipped.


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> Agreed. For what it's worth, she shouldn't be ashamed of her freckles and I think she is because of all the self tanner she uses. As a fair, freckled girl myself, it sucks because it's not "popular " to be fair skinned. I always felt embarrassed to show my legs growing up during the summer because of how fair I am.


I have fair freckled skin too and I confess I use self tanner on my legs in summer.  But I'm thinking maybe I should stop and just go natural.


----------



## Freckles1

sdkitty said:


> I have fair freckled skin too and I confess I use self tanner on my legs in summer.  But I'm thinking maybe I should stop and just go natural.




Me too! I have actually found a great line of self tanners by the name of Xentan. Check it out!!


----------



## kateincali

does anyone have an ID on the bag she's carrying? TIA


----------



## pursegrl12

sdkitty said:


> I have fair freckled skin too and I confess I use self tanner on my legs in summer.  But I'm thinking maybe I should stop and just go natural.




At 36 years old, I'm finally saying "eff it, if you don't like my legs, don't look at them!!!" [emoji38]


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> At 36 years old, I'm finally saying "eff it, if you don't like my legs, don't look at them!!!" [emoji38]


good for you
the thing for me, I think, is the self-tanner doesn't reallly do that good a job
getting very close to the time I'll have to put on a summer dress so I'll probably give it a try going natural with my white legs


----------



## mcb100

^^^Oh god, I hate that awful. It's unflattering on her. And no, I absolutely do not think Lindsay is anywhere near fat, I actually think she is slimmer than a lot of people, or most people, but anything can be unflattering on someone. I don't think I would wear that outfit, even at my slimmest. I mean I've seen cute, dressy, crop tops or cropped dresses before, but that's just ugly....


----------



## SpeedyJC

*Lindsay Lohan spotted crying during fight with male friend in Milan*

http://http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/gossip/lindsay-lohan-cries-fight-male-friend-milan-article-1.2205396

This reminds me of when someone has a few too many at the bar, starts a fight and then drunk sobs in the street.


----------



## pukasonqo

options:
bouncers didn't know or give a toss about who she is to let her in the club
client won't pay full price
nobody gives a flying duck about her
blacklisted at hermes
client wants a refund
she thinks her a$@ looks big in those jeans
all of the above (and many more)


----------



## Midge S

I'm just distracted by the guy with the sweater tied on over what looks to be a suit jacket.   Who does that?  

I don't have any idea where this girl's life is heading.   What a mess she seems to be.


----------



## Freckles1

Midge S said:


> I'm just distracted by the guy with the sweater tied on over what looks to be a suit jacket.   Who does that?
> 
> I don't have any idea where this girl's life is heading.   What a mess she seems to be.




Hilarious!!!! The sweater!!!!


----------



## wildblood

Hm she looks like the tin man trying to cry in that pic.


----------



## ByeKitty

It kind of seems like one of those drunken moments of clarity, where you suddenly realize what your life is, or rather, isn't.


----------



## poopsie

Definitely a crying jag.

The sweater reminds me of the homeless people around here----they wear random stuff like that


----------



## boxermom

some people can cry and still look pretty. She's not one of them. It does look like a drunk cry.

I have no words for someone who would drape a sweater over a coat??? That's just odd.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Midge S said:


> I'm just distracted by the guy with the sweater tied on over what looks to be a suit jacket.   Who does that?
> 
> I don't have any idea where this girl's life is heading.   What a mess she seems to be.


----------



## ChanelMommy

boxermom said:


> some people can cry and still look pretty. She's not one of them. It does look like a drunk cry.
> 
> I have no words for someone who would drape a sweater over a coat??? That's just odd.



She does look drunk.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Is that even his sweater? It looks kind of small. She hangs out with some of the oddest people.


----------



## sdkitty

Freckles1 said:


> Me too! I have actually found a great line of self tanners by the name of Xentan. Check it out!!


thanks


----------



## ByeKitty

The guy looks like one of those preppy Italian men that wear suit jackets and pastel sweaters. Still odd though: how come it's there, on top of the jacket? Is it someone elses?


----------



## SpeedyJC

faith_ann said:


> does anyone have an ID on the bag she's carrying? TIA



It's Valentino.


----------



## kateincali

SpeedyJC said:


> It's Valentino.




Thanks. I figured, but I can't find that particular style


----------



## SpeedyJC

faith_ann said:


> Thanks. I figured, but I can't find that particular style



Here ya go 


http://http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446767668&R=8051274193327&P_name=Valentino&sid=14D12A69EA37&Ntt=valentino+watercolor&N=0&bmUID=kQgV9cj


----------



## kateincali

SpeedyJC said:


> Here ya go
> 
> 
> http://http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main/ProductDetail.jsp?PRODUCT%3C%3Eprd_id=845524446767668&R=8051274193327&P_name=Valentino&sid=14D12A69EA37&Ntt=valentino+watercolor&N=0&bmUID=kQgV9cj



ah thank you!


----------



## bergafer3

Why does she have an engagement ring on?


----------



## pukasonqo

bergafer3 said:


> Why does she have an engagement ring on?




she's engaged to the craft


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> she's engaged to the craft



"dead"


----------



## Sasha2012

She was recently spotted looking emotional in the streets of Milan, Italy.

But Lindsay Lohan seemed to have recovered from her dramatic episode as she enjoyed a late lunch at The Ivy Chelsea Garden in London on Monday.

The Mean Girls actress looked in good spirits as she arrived at the hip venue in a pretty white lace dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-tears-emotional-episode.html#ixzz3ZIQPMCWH


----------



## Sasha2012

She'd had a busy day in the office so when it came to clocking off on Tuesday, Lindsay Lohan decided to enjoy a night out.

The 28-year-old was spotted leaving a Mayfair club after telling her Instagram followers she'd spent the day working as part of her community service.

Lindsay dressed up for her evening out, flashing some leg in a racy lace dress teamed with some platform heels. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wing-day-community-service.html#ixzz3ZPHDkhmM


----------



## chowlover2

These lace dresses are doing her no favors.


----------



## Swanky

oh FFS!!!


*Lindsay Lohan Slacks Off Again on Community Service Arrest Warrant Likely*
 
http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/06/lindsay-lohan-community-service-hours-behind-again-arrest-warrant/ 

*        5/6/2015 3:33 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

EXCLUSIVE





*Lindsay Lohan* has fallen woefully short of completing her community service hours, and the prosecutor now tells TMZ he will most likely ask the judge to issue a warrant for her arrest.
Lindsay is due back in court Thursday to prove to the judge in her reckless driving case that she has finally and belatedly done her community service. As you recall, during the last hearing the judge called BS on some of the hours Lindsay says she completed in London ... especially the ones in which she claimed credit for* performing her play in the theater*.
The judge ordered her to complete *125 additional hours* by the end of the month. Lindsay's lawyer and the prosecutor will appear in court Thursday for a progress hearing, but we're told the community service organization in London has told prosecutors Lindsay has completed fewer than 20 hours.




Lindsay posted a pic Tuesday showing her in an office with stacks of files, saying she's doing community service, but that's not cutting it for the Santa Monica City Attorney.
If the judge does issue a warrant, she can flaunt it by simply staying in London ... there's no extradition for a misdemeanor.  
We'll be in court, so stay tuned.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZPKcwvHs


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She'd had a busy day in the office so when it came to clocking off on Tuesday, Lindsay Lohan decided to enjoy a night out.
> 
> 
> 
> The 28-year-old was spotted leaving a Mayfair club after telling her Instagram followers she'd spent the day working as part of her community service.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay dressed up for her evening out, flashing some leg in a racy lace dress teamed with some platform heels.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...wing-day-community-service.html#ixzz3ZPHDkhmM




she must be working her a%^* off as she is always photopapped in or out of a nightclub; she "decided to enjoy a night out" yawn, she is always having an excuse to go clubbing!


----------



## yajaira

um did you guys see those pics of her and that guy? looked like they were breaking up or something also she should never wear those black pants again ew!


----------



## Freckles1

yajaira said:


> um did you guys see those pics of her and that guy? looked like they were breaking up or something also she should never wear those black pants again ew!




Ha!!! I'm howling!! Yep and I would tell him to run fast!! He is quite nice looking... Hope he didn't "catch" anything!! Maybe that's why they're arguing!! Ha


----------



## Longchamp

Looks like her world is spiraling out of control.
Always makes me nervous with someone as unstable as her.


----------



## SpeedyJC

> *Lindsay Lohan Your Honor  I Didn't Do My Community Service Because ....*
> 
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has a new set of excuses to justify her anemic community service performance -- she's completed less than 10 of the 125 required hours.
> 
> Lindsay's lawyer, Shawn Holley, was in court Thursday AM, along with prosecutor Melanie Skehar, laying out Lindsay's progress at the London-based community service facility.
> 
> Pretty shocking, and predictable ... Lindsay has completed 9 hours and 45 minutes. It's especially maddening because more than 2 months ago the judge threw out a chunk of sketchy hours ... including the credit she got for appearing onstage for her play.
> Lindsay's excuse du jour ... the community services center has changed locations and now it takes her an hour-and-a-half to get there. She has to hire a car service for the 3 hour round trip.
> 
> Holley said she'd like Lindsay to do the remaining community service in Brooklyn, so it sounds like LiLo may be moving stateside again.
> 
> The prosecutor did not ask for an arrest warrant, but the judge said, "If Lindsay does not get this done by May 28th there will be consequences."
> 
> We've heard that before
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/07/linds...-progress-court-arrest-warrant/#ixzz3ZU2lXkGs



Wow really? She is claiming she has only done 9 hours of CS in two months because it takes her an hour and half to get there, how ridiculous.Some people have more of a commute everyday just to get to their eight hour a day or more job. She is such a spoiled little brat.


----------



## pukasonqo

SpeedyJC said:


> Wow really? She is claiming she has only done 9 hours of CS in two months because it takes her an hour and half to get there, how ridiculous.Some people have more of a commute everyday just to get to their eight hour a day or more job. She is such a spoiled little brat.




cry me a riveeeer...
of course she'll get off with a slap on the hand (more like a tap), another set of ridicolous lenient CS duties and an interview bleating how hard is her life and how much she has learnt...the problem is, lilo, i don't think anybody gives a toss anymore


----------



## Sasha2012

While she rose to fame as one of Hollywood's most promising child stars, Lindsay Lohan's legal troubles have unfortunately captured many a headline in recent years.

And perhaps that's why she appeared to be taking her most recent round of woes in her stride as she stepped out sporting a broad smile during a night out in London on Thursday.

Shortly after it was reported that she had only completed less than 10 hours of her ordered 125 hours of community service, the Mean Girls star, 28, was seen blowing kisses at onlookers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ses-onlookers-night-London.html#ixzz3ZYgdewF9


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She should never do this ridiculous kissy face pose again, EVER. She looks horrific. 

And I agree about those pants. She has no butt at all.


----------



## knics33

Lol Oh Lindsay... 

She is one solid color... skin and hair lol.


----------



## Freckles1

knics33 said:


> Lol Oh Lindsay...
> 
> She is one solid color... skin and hair lol.




Oh my!! I'm pretty sure I could get her a nice spray tan for $40... What the heck is she using?


----------



## MY2CENT

She has got ugly legs put a pair of sheer pantyhose on and her legs would look so sexy


----------



## pukasonqo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She should never do this ridiculous kissy face pose again, EVER. She looks horrific.
> 
> And I agree about those pants. She has no butt at all.




i know, it makes me wonder if she actually looks at those pics
nothing sexy about them


----------



## boxermom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> She should never do this ridiculous kissy face pose again, EVER. She looks horrific.
> 
> And I agree about those pants. She has no butt at all.



This is exactly what I was thinking when I saw this awful photo. Orange Lindsay and her kissy face--ugh!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

> Lindsay Lohan I Did My Community Service from Home!
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is milky white for a reason ... because shadiness surrounds her life, the latest example being her ploy to do her community service from the comfort of her apartment.
> 
> As we reported, Lindsay has completed less than 10 of her 125 community service hours, and now we found out even the 10 hours are suspect.
> 
> We looked over some court docs, Lindsay got credit for organizing and posting pics on the Facebook page of the London-based community service org. Here's the problem ... a staff member gave Lindsay a memory stick, which allowed her to do the work in the comfort of her apartment.
> 
> It's unclear whether Lindsay really posted the pics or whether it was just left to her assistant, but when the head honcho of the community service place found out Lindsay worked from home, she wrote an apology for the screw up to the judge.
> 
> Lindsay has until the end of the month to complete the 125 hours. We're told one way or another this case will end on May 28th ... and the options are proving completion or spending time in jail.



http://www.tmz.com/2015/05/08/lindsay-lohan-home-community-service-work/


----------



## boxermom

^When it comes to anything resembling work, she is the laziest person ever. I guess rules apply to other people; she gets to make up her own.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is reportedly planning to do her outstanding community service every day until she has completed her court order.

But Lindsay Lohan proved she is still living a glamorous life despite her legal woes as she was spotted dining at the Ivy in London.

The 28-year-old put on a rather leggy display in a grey shift dress which she teamed with the iconic Givenchy Sharklock boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-day-complete-court-order.html#ixzz3ZmB1BtOI


----------



## wildblood

Not these ugly boots again. Looks like baby elephant legs.


----------



## chowlover2

Grey shift dress? Where does the DM come up with this stuff? Looks like an old t-shirt to me.


----------



## buzzytoes

A)She looks like she just came off a very rough night and is still hungover and bloated

B) WTF is she wearing?? She seriously is not wearing pants is she? Cuz I am pretty sure you can see her underwear in the first pic! Thank God for small favors I guess.


----------



## yajaira

i cant believe she is still doing community service


----------



## pukasonqo

i can't believe they let her into the ivy dressed (or undressed) like that!
looks like she woke up wearing that tee, got hungry, put the pachyderms (apologies elephants)and (lovely) coat on and headed off to the local greasy spoon for a kebab


----------



## CobaltBlu

those boots. honestly. they are hideous.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Woah. She looks rough.


----------



## tangowithme

She looks like she slept in the car and is now heading to a gas station rest room to wash her face, comb her hair and brush her teeth. And maybe put on some pants to go with that wrinkled shirt.


----------



## chowlover2

​


CobaltBlu said:


> those boots. honestly. they are hideous.



Wild blood is right when she said they look like elephant feet!

Obviously LILO does not have a stylist...


----------



## lanasyogamama

wildblood said:


> Not these ugly boots again. Looks like baby elephant legs.











CobaltBlu said:


> those boots. honestly. they are hideous.



How dare you both.   They're "iconic" .  DM said so.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> How dare you both.   They're "iconic" .  DM said so.




i think you meant "ironic"


----------



## CobaltBlu

They are the ugliest most unflattering thing you can put on your legs. honestly crocs look better than those.


----------



## boxermom

tangowithme said:


> She looks like she slept in the car and is now heading to a gas station rest room to wash her face, comb her hair and brush her teeth. And maybe put on some pants to go with that wrinkled shirt.



This is so gross and probably so right. *shudders*


----------



## littlerock

chowlover2 said:


> Grey shift dress? Where does the DM come up with this stuff? Looks like an old t-shirt to me.



Bwahaha. *dead*


----------



## lanasyogamama

Her face though...


----------



## salmaash

lanasyogamama said:


> Her face though...


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan BUSTED in International Web of Lies*

 *        5/12/2015 1:43 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

breaking news




*Lindsay Lohan* told a BIG FAT LIE when she said she was back in New York on Monday and ready to do her community service -- cause she was spotted arriving there on Tuesday!
Lindsay was seen getting dropped off at a hotel in the city -- chauffeur driven with assistant in tow, of course. Our Lohan sources confirm ... she just touched down on U.S. soil a few hours ago, which is bad for a couple of reasons.
First of all ... legal matters. LiLo is clearly NOT at the Brooklyn daycare center where she's *supposed to be completing her remaining 115 hours of community service*. Her deadline is May 28. Tick tock.
Secondly ... on Monday morning she said, "Happy to be home in nyc with my family and friends" Now it's clear she was still in London when she posted that on social media.
Not illegal, but y'know the old saying -- liar liar, pants on fire ... in jail because you didn't get your community service done.     
Or something like that.



Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZyjzB368


----------



## tulipfield

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> *Lindsay Lohan BUSTED in International Web of Lies*
> 
> *        5/12/2015 1:43 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *
> 
> breaking news
> ll-media.tmz.com/2015/05/12/0512-lindsay-lohan-london-splash-3.jpg
> *Lindsay Lohan* told a BIG FAT LIE when she said she was back in New York on Monday and ready to do her community service -- cause she was spotted arriving there on Tuesday!
> Lindsay was seen getting dropped off at a hotel in the city -- chauffeur driven with assistant in tow, of course. Our Lohan sources confirm ... she just touched down on U.S. soil a few hours ago, which is bad for a couple of reasons.
> First of all ... legal matters. LiLo is clearly NOT at the Brooklyn daycare center where she's *supposed to be completing her remaining 115 hours of community service*. Her deadline is May 28. Tick tock.
> Secondly ... on Monday morning she said, "Happy to be home in nyc with my family and friends" Now it's clear she was still in London when she posted that on social media.
> Not illegal, but y'know the old saying -- liar liar, pants on fire ... in jail because you didn't get your community service done.
> Or something like that.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3ZyjzB368




Orange head to toe!

I still wonder who bankrolls these hotel stays and chauffeurs, she's not making any money.  Anyone know?


----------



## redney

tulipfield said:


> Orange head to toe!
> 
> I still wonder who bankrolls these hotel stays and chauffeurs, she's not making any money.  Anyone know?



Rumor has it, her customers...


----------



## tulipfield

redney said:


> Rumor has it, her customers...




I hate to be crude, but how on earth does she have any customers?  >.>


----------



## redney

tulipfield said:


> I hate to be crude, but how on earth does she have any customers?  >.>



Everyone's got their, um, interests.


----------



## TokyoBound

redney said:


> Everyone's got their, um, interests.



And her "menu" is probably fairly extensive...to put it delicately.


----------



## blackkitty4378

redney said:


> Rumor has it, her customers...



How do people find out/know about this? Any proof? Not saying I don't believe it. I just find it interesting how someone with money would still resort to that.


----------



## tulipfield

blackkitty4378 said:


> How do people find out/know about this? Any proof? Not saying I don't believe it. I just find it interesting how someone with money would still resort to that.




That's just it though, she doesn't have money.  She doesn't have any big gigs.  After her play, all I've seen is raunchy magazine spreads.  She's not paying for her extensive hotel tab or her designer wardrobe that way.


----------



## blackkitty4378

tulipfield said:


> That's just it though, she doesn't have money.  She doesn't have any big gigs.  After her play, all I've seen is raunchy magazine spreads.  She's not paying for her extensive hotel tab or her designer wardrobe that way.



That's true. You'd just think a rather successful childhood star would have some money in the bank. Sad she would have to resort to that.

This isn't her thread, but how do people know that celebrities like Kim K go to Dubai to escort? Isn't there any official proof/tea on that?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

blackkitty4378 said:


> That's true. You'd just think a rather successful childhood star would have some money in the bank. Sad she would have to resort to that.
> 
> This isn't her thread, but how do people know that celebrities like Kim K go to Dubai to escort? Isn't there any official proof/tea on that?



If you google gossip on the owner of Millions of Milkshakes, you end up down the rabbit hole and into the land of Dubai escorts and yacht girls.

Enty sometimes gets it wrong but this post nailed it

http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/02/todays-blind-items-the-celebrity-sex-broker-part-four.html

A Lindsay-related one (check the comments)http://blindgossip.com/?p=70572&cpage=1


----------



## blackkitty4378

FreeSpirit71 said:


> If you google gossip on the owner of Millions of Milkshakes, you end up down the rabbit hole and into the land of Dubai escorts and yacht girls.
> 
> Enty sometimes gets it wrong but this post nailed it
> 
> http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/02/todays-blind-items-the-celebrity-sex-broker-part-four.html
> 
> A Lindsay-related one (check the comments)http://blindgossip.com/?p=70572&cpage=1



Thanks for the info! I find this stuff really interesting. Who is "Enty"? Where does he/she get this stuff?


----------



## FreeSpirit71

blackkitty4378 said:


> Thanks for the info! I find this stuff really interesting. Who is "Enty"? Where does he/she get this stuff?



Enty is a controversial character in the land of gossip who owns the CDAN site. A lawyer of dubious ties to the entertainment world. Often accused of making things up - he also names names and has never been sued - and often gets things spot on. <Make of that what you will...

He was taken to task about two years...but I shade that because it was instigated by his direct competition ie Page Six and BlindGossip.

As with any goss, take it with a grain of salt


----------



## blackkitty4378

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Enty is a controversial character in the land of gossip who owns the CDAN site. A lawyer of dubious ties to the entertainment world. Often accused of making things up - he also names names and has never been sued - and often gets things spot on. <Make of that what you will...
> 
> He was taken to task about two years...but I shade that because it was instigated by his direct competition ie Page Six and BlindGossip.
> 
> As with any goss, take it with a grain of salt



Ahhh I love the rabbit hole of Hollywood. I wish I could talk to more people like Enty who know what goes on behind the scenes, or somehow see it for myself.

Thanks for the info, again.


----------



## tangowithme

I suspect from some of the photos that Lindsay is slipping again.

Not taking care of her responsibilities (e.g. community service) is one such sign. Long-term in-patient rehab gives you the golden opportunity to assess together with your therapist and/or group your own role in becoming addicted, and the reasons why. There are very often particular, unhealthy patterns a person has used for years and years to deal with conflict. 

It's often a painful process, but the most important work starts when you leave the sheltered environment rehab provides and are on your own. 

Most important, stressed over and over again: Re-think your life. Provide yourself with an absolutely alcohol- and drug-free environment. Until you are very stable, don't visit places where lots of alcohol is consumed. Often, it means a new circle of friends. Find a new hobby or resurrect an old one. Regular attend group meetings to exchange experiences, particularly in early recovery. There are many, many possibiities.

I say this as someone in recovery. It is so easy to slip and relapse (actually relapses are more the rule than the exception, according to research). I know it's tremendously difficult sometimes when the craving hits, but you have to put in the effort to do lots of soul-searching, take appropriate steps. 

That's what troubles me when I look at her. Simply "not drinking" doesn't cut it. It makes for a miserable experience when day after day you think about that forbidden fruit. The aim in long-term sobriety is to live a fulfilled, joyful life with all its ups and downs, knowing you have to watch your step all the while. There are indeed ways to get there, but you must be willing to put in the work. 

I wish her the best, but sometimes think she's her own worst enemy.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan was photographed carrying a copy of the Quran as she stepped out in Brooklyn, New York, on Wednesday.

The actress, 28, held a blue hard copy of the Muslim holy book close to her chest with its gold embossed cover and title clearly visible.

It's an English translation of the original Arabic that she is presumably reading and a blue ribbon appeared to mark the place she is at in the religious text.

Lindsay revealed to Oprah Winfrey on her docuseries last year that she is a very 'spiritual person' and is rumored to have attended Kabbalah classes in the past.

Lindsay was in Brooklyn to start her court-ordered community service at the Duffield Children's Center in the Fort Greene neighborhood.

She snuck in the back door of the community center Wednesday morning to avoid the reporters and fans who'd gathered to catch a glimpse of the troubled star.

She later tweeted a photo of herself with a little boy Donovan, five, whom she first met at the same center in April 2014 while filming her docuseries with Oprah.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-service-children-s-center.html#ixzz3a3qmSZb4


----------



## SpeedyJC

I hope she does her CS legit but I find it hard to believe she will, not with how many hours she has left and so little time. The center is allowing her to work on weekends when they are closed also.  I hope everyone who performs court ordered community service gets that privilege and not just her.


----------



## Sasha2012

No matter how much community service she had on her plate, Lindsay Lohan still saved some time to party.

The 28-year-old actress was spotted out on-the-town in the West Village of New York City on Thursday night, just hours after completing her second day of mandated work at a children's centre.

Lindsay reportedly has more than 100 hours of community service left to complete by the end of the month.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cond-day-community-service.html#ixzz3aF7bLdZm


----------



## boxermom

It sounds like she parties every single night. Who does that??? And I don't believe for a second that she will honestly complete her community service hours by the end of the month. I'm sure she thinks that rules are silly and don't apply to her.


----------



## ByeKitty

Such a mess... I understand the will to party each night, she probably told herself: "I'm not going to drink alone, so...". However, I don't understand how she can disregard legal problems like this. I would want to get rid of that as soon as I could.


----------



## pukasonqo

can anyone ID the scarf on the last pic, pretty please?
funny, she always has time to party but no time to actually do something constructive, what will happen when the merry go round finally stops and the lights go off?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> No matter how much community service she had on her plate, Lindsay Lohan still saved some time to party.
> 
> The 28-year-old actress was spotted out on-the-town in the West Village of New York City on Thursday night, just hours after completing her second day of mandated work at a children's centre.
> 
> Lindsay reportedly has more than 100 hours of community service left to complete by the end of the month.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...cond-day-community-service.html#ixzz3aF7bLdZm



Nice she is smoking right outside the daycare with the door open. Rules don't seem to ever apply to her. She posted a picture on her instagram "gardening" at a woman's shelter in a short dress with her bra hanging out, classy.


----------



## NYC Chicky

pukasonqo said:


> can anyone ID the scarf on the last pic, pretty please?
> funny, she always has time to party but no time to actually do something constructive, what will happen when the merry go round finally stops and the lights go off?




It's a designer version of this om scarf 
http://www.ebay.in/itm/111347513965?redirect=mobile


----------



## pukasonqo

NYC Chicky said:


> It's a designer version of this om scarf
> http://www.ebay.in/itm/111347513965?redirect=mobile




thank you!!!


----------



## yajaira

as if she can read


----------



## NYC Chicky

pukasonqo said:


> thank you!!!




Ps I think it's sir alistar rai brand

http://www.amazon.com/Sir-Alistair-Rai-Womens-Karma/dp/B00GTZKX7U


----------



## pukasonqo

NYC Chicky said:


> Ps I think it's sir alistar rai brand
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Sir-Alistair-Rai-Womens-Karma/dp/B00GTZKX7U




awesome, thanks again! [emoji77][emoji3][emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She's just a disaster waiting to happen.
And happen,
and happen.


----------



## yajaira

so when is she getting a girlfriend its been ages now


----------



## Midge S

yajaira said:


> so when is she getting a girlfriend its been ages now



As soon as she finds one who will pay her?


----------



## mcb100

I know she does community service because she has to/she's been ordered to do it, but community service is free....what has she been doing to make money? She probably made lot of money from the OWN series, but that was a long time ago by now....and since it was kind of a "charity case"/"let's document her struggle" type of documentary, I don't think Oprah would pay her millions for it. She was in that London play, so good for her with that (I won't knock that), but finance wise....it's not a movie, it's only a play. She's just photographed in all these expensive outfits and new stuff and it's like, how are you paying for that? How are you getting by, dear? When I watched one of the episodes on OWN when her show was still playing, I just thought, _For someone who is so broke, she sure wears a lot of new designer things. _
It showed her dropping a few grand on clothes, when she really wasn't doing that much to earn a living...I'm usually not one to judge, what people do with their extra money is fine by me, but like girl, every single night she's spotted out at some expensive hot spot and she's not exactly raking in the cash like a lot of actively working big TV and movie stars are doing at the moment. I just don't know where she's getting all this money to party and shop every single day, and frankly, I feel like she could be saving her money and making better choices. Save those shopping trips for the next time you get a big TV/movie deal, Lil Lo, you have enough stuff!


----------



## bisousx

mcb100 said:


> I know she does community service because she has to/she's been ordered to do it, but community service is free....what has she been doing to make money? She probably made lot of money from the OWN series, but that was a long time ago by now....and since it was kind of a "charity case"/"let's document her struggle" type of documentary, I don't think Oprah would pay her millions for it. She was in that London play, so good for her with that (I won't knock that), but finance wise....it's not a movie, it's only a play. She's just photographed in all these expensive outfits and new stuff and it's like, how are you paying for that? How are you getting by, dear? When I watched one of the episodes on OWN when her show was still playing, I just thought, _For someone who is so broke, she sure wears a lot of new designer things. _
> It showed her dropping a few grand on clothes, when she really wasn't doing that much to earn a living...I'm usually not one to judge, what people do with their extra money is fine by me, but like girl, every single night she's spotted out at some expensive hot spot and she's not exactly raking in the cash like a lot of actively working big TV and movie stars are doing at the moment. I just don't know where she's getting all this money to party and shop every single day, and frankly, I feel like she could be saving her money and making better choices. Save those shopping trips for the next time you get a big TV/movie deal, Lil Lo, you have enough stuff!



She's an escort, like many fledgling, successful and failing actresses.


----------



## boxermom

She's also been known to steal stuff she wants. Clothing from photo shoots, jewelry from a store, another woman's fur coat at a party or club. Rules are for other people. But my guess is that escorting covers most of her expenses.


----------



## SpeedyJC

bisousx said:


> She's an escort, like many fledgling, successful and failing actresses.



I use to not want to believe it but at this point it's very obvious that's exactly it.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Coach Lover Too said:


> She's just a disaster waiting to happen.
> And happen,
> and happen.




Haha! A disaster that continues to happen. And happen. And happen.


----------



## lolas

I don't get why now the preferred term is "escort". Is it more acceptable then calling a woman that gets paid for sex  (and a list of other unmentionables) a prostitute? what's the difference?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Coach Lover Too said:


> She's just a disaster waiting to happen.
> And happen,
> and happen.



All of this.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lolas said:


> I don't get why now the preferred term is "escort". Is it more acceptable then calling a woman that gets paid for sex  (and a list of other unmentionables) a prostitute? what's the difference?



It's the same thing. But I think escort refers to a higher class one, where prostitute refers to a hooker or streetwalker.


----------



## lolas

blackkitty4378 said:


> It's the same thing. But I think escort refers to a higher class one, where prostitute refers to a hooker or streetwalker.


Nothing high class about this chick! I wonder how many high class "escorts" partake in the kind of activities Lohan is rumored to be into?  We've seen the bruises 

 I suppose she "works" regularly too,she's always rocking new $$$ outfits & bags. She's not funding her lifestyle acting,that's for sure.


----------



## blackkitty4378

lolas said:


> Nothing high class about this chick! I wonder how many high class "escorts" partake in the kind of activities Lohan is rumored to be into?  We've seen the bruises
> 
> I suppose she "works" regularly too,she's always rocking new $$$ outfits & bags. She's not funding her lifestyle acting,that's for sure.



Yeah, instead of "high class" maybe a good way to explain it would be a prostitute that has an ad online, vs. a prostitute who is a streetwalker.

Is she calling the paps, or are they following her? If the pics are Splash News, that means she's calling them, like the Kardashians do, right? I guess she must want to be photographed, and is making money for it.


----------



## lolas

blackkitty4378 said:


> Yeah, instead of "high class" maybe a good way to explain it would be a prostitute that has an ad online, vs. a prostitute who is a streetwalker.
> 
> Is she calling the paps, or are they following her? If the pics are Splash News, that means she's calling them, like the Kardashians do, right? I guess she must want to be photographed, and is making money for it.




You nailed it! Thats the difference...she advertises,networks, & socializes  versus streetwalking.


----------



## Tivo

They all do it. Even top level A List actresses. They just service the top tier clientele...(i.e. billionaires and top level executives) sometimes they play their cards right and get a ring.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Tivo said:


> They all do it. Even top level A List actresses. They just service the top tier clientele...(i.e. billionaires and top level executives) sometimes they play their cards right and get a ring.


 
You think so? Why would someone like Sandra Bollock for example  have to resort to that? Im just curious now. I always that escorting was always more of a B,C, D list kind of thing.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She always looks like she smells to me.

Ok, carry on.


----------



## boxermom

SpeedyJC said:


> You think so? Why would someone like Sandra Bollock for example  have to resort to that? Im just curious now. I always that escorting was always more of a B,C, D list kind of thing.



I'm with you. I don't believe they all do it. Sandra Bullock, for example, would gain nothing she needs from escorting. She's super-wealthy and has so much going on in addition to acting.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

boxermom said:


> i'm with you. I don't believe they all do it. Sandra bullock, for example, would gain nothing she needs from escorting. She's super-wealthy and has so much going on in addition to acting.



+1


----------



## knics33

boxermom said:


> I'm with you. I don't believe they all do it. Sandra Bullock, for example, would gain nothing she needs from escorting. She's super-wealthy and has so much going on in addition to acting.



Yeah... I doubt they all do it. Probably just a minority.


----------



## SpeedyJC

boxermom said:


> I'm with you. I don't believe they all do it. Sandra Bullock, for example, would gain nothing she needs from escorting. She's super-wealthy and has so much going on in addition to acting.



I think it's actually kind of sad to think all actresses have to resort to being escorts on the side.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Seems to be wannabee but never-gonna-be models and actresses who  resort to being yacht girls/escort girls. They want the visible showiness of the life it brings and being on the edges of the VIP life afforded to the celebs at events (such as Cannes). They're really just onlookers though, always on the peripheral - used then thrown away. 

They all tend to age quickly and look very worn out before their time.

Note: Where is Ali Lohan?


----------



## DC-Cutie

Coach Lover Too said:


> She always looks like she smells to me.
> 
> Ok, carry on.


 
probably of sex, regret and badussy


----------



## Tivo

SpeedyJC said:


> You think so? Why would someone like Sandra Bollock for example  have to resort to that? Im just curious now. I always that escorting was always more of a B,C, D list kind of thing.


When I say they all do it I mean all levels of actresses. Not just the D-Listers. Wealthy men with power want A-List. The cream of the crop. The women every man dreams of. 

Everyone wins and the public isn't the wiser. Don't be fooled by public images. The best public images were crafted by the best PR machines.


----------



## DC-Cutie

She is reminding me of Victoria Silvstedt - walking around fabulous locals with nice handbags, cute clothes and not a job in sight (except rumors of high class hooking)


----------



## SpeedyJC

FreeSpirit71 said:


> Seems to be wannabee but never-gonna-be models and actresses who  resort to being yacht girls/escort girls. They want the visible showiness of the life it brings and being on the edges of the VIP life afforded to the celebs at events (such as Cannes). They're really just onlookers though, always on the peripheral - used then thrown away.
> 
> They all tend to age quickly and look very worn out before their time.
> 
> Note: Where is Ali Lohan?


 
Probably some where on Long Island angry that her modeling career didn't take off the way Kendel Jenners has.


----------



## lanasyogamama

SpeedyJC said:


> Probably some where on Long Island angry that her modeling career didn't take off the way Kendel Jenners has.



Well, honestly, people might not think Kendall deserves to be a model, but she's 100x better looking than Ali.


----------



## ByeKitty

DC-Cutie said:


> She is reminding me of Victoria Silvstedt - walking around fabulous locals with nice handbags, cute clothes and not a job in sight (except rumors of high class hooking)



Looollll I totally forgot about her!! Didn't she used to have a reality show on E?

I also see Tara Reid doing the "escort" thing. She's always hanging on yachts in St Tropez, and it's not like she has anything worthwhile going on.


----------



## SpeedyJC

lanasyogamama said:


> Well, honestly, people might not think Kendall deserves to be a model, but she's 100x better looking than Ali.


 
Ali was never model material and I am sure that's why we don't hear about her often. Ali was pushed in that direction I am sure because of Dina and Lindsay. Kendall is a very pretty girl but would she be referred to as a "supermodel" if she wasn't related to who she is related to? Of course not.


----------



## littlerock

DC-Cutie said:


> probably of sex, regret and badussy



Don't forget stale cigarette smoke..


----------



## Sasha2012

Gardening, childcare and construction are all part of Lindsay Lohan's community service order, but she's failed to make a transition into functional workwear.

The flame-haired actress, who's completing a two-week court order, emerged from a labour-intensive eight-hour day on Wednesday in slashed denim jeans that exposed her legs.

Lindsay, 28, arrived back at her Manhattan, New York residence looking remarkably sprightly with mirrored shades perched on her nose and her designer handbag in tow.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...long-day-community-service.html#ixzz3ap1T5UCn


----------



## ByeKitty

Just came across this scene from 2006... She was so gorgeous


----------



## Coach Lover Too

I watched Parent Trap on tv yesterday and she was just adorable. So sad what some people do to themselves. Course her role model's about as great as the K's.


----------



## yajaira

poor Lindsay she's just floating around aimlessly


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Looking remarkably sprightly'??? How does the Dm come up with all this shizz, lol.


----------



## mcb100

She looks so fresh and bright in her younger photos. It's not that she's ugly nowadays, I wouldn't say that, but she looks so haggard/worn out, and much older than her years....the freshness, youthfulness, and look of life is all gone from her.


----------



## Goldfox

I even feel sorry for her, what, fake? Birkin.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Goldfox said:


> I even feel sorry for her, what, fake? Birkin.




Is her Birkin fake?


----------



## Swanky

*Lindsay Lohan Mission Accomplished!!! I Finished My Community Service*

 *         5/27/2015 12:21 PM PDT BY TMZ STAFF     *

              EXCLUSIVE




http://www.tmz.com/person/lindsay-lohan/
*Lindsay Lohan* just did what nobody thought possible ... she completed her community service, but just in the nick of time.
 We just got word from the prosecutor, Chief Deputy Terry White, who  confirmed Lindsay put in nearly 8 hours a day for several weeks without a  break to get the job done.
 Lindsay didn't have any time to spare. Her lawyer, Shawn Holley, will  be in court Thursday with proof that the 125 hours were completed.
 So tomorrow marks a new chapter in Lindsay's life ... it will be the first time in nearly 7 years she's off probation.
 Amazing.


Read more: http://www.tmz.com/#ixzz3bROyhA6w
​


----------



## boxermom

^She put in nearly 8 hours a day for several weeks?? Wow! Most people do that-----it's called work. Are we supposed to give her an award?


----------



## chowlover2

boxermom said:


> ^She put in nearly 8 hours a day for several weeks?? Wow! Most people do that-----it's called work. Are we supposed to give her an award?



Exactly! What a pathetic life.


----------



## mcb100

That outfit with the huge gaping holes in the knees is ridiculous for community service. If she is in fact gardening as part of her community service like the article states, well you can't really do that in those jeans...you will get dirt all over your knees.


The black dress would've been cute if she had buttoned it all the way up. You don't need to flash your bra while doing community service.


----------



## chowlover2

mcb100 said:


> That outfit with the huge gaping holes in the knees is ridiculous for community service. If she is in fact gardening as part of her community service like the article states, well you can't really do that in those jeans...you will get dirt all over your knees.
> 
> 
> The black dress would've been cute if she had buttoned it all the way up. You don't need to flash your bra while doing community service.



The girl is clueless!


----------



## SpeedyJC

boxermom said:


> ^She put in nearly 8 hours a day for several weeks?? Wow! Most people do that-----it's called work. Are we supposed to give her an award?


 
I hate to say it but I don't believe that she worked 8 hours day without any breaks like the daycare is claiming. I think they were star struck and probably helped her out while if it is was a non celeb they wouldn't have been so accommodating to her. With that said hopefully she just goes back the UK and stays out of trouble.


----------



## littlerock

And I'm sorry, but Childcare??????!!!! What in the hail were they thinking assigning her to mingle with kids as part of her community service. She is a walking disaster who uses, steals, smokes like a chimney, and is dirty and gross. She should be told to stay away from kids.


----------



## chowlover2

And it only took her 7 years to do so...


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Never fear gals...there's an invisible countdown clock currently running down to her next infringement/indiscretion.


----------



## boxermom

^You're right. It's only a matter of time. Kind of like the tide and taxes, you can count on Lindsay.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has a perfectly good reason to feel happy and stress-free.

And the actress certainly looked the epitome of contented calm, as well as stylish, as she stepped out in New York on Thursday as it was revealed that her years of being on probation have finally come to an end.

The 28-year-old actress went for a summery look on the day, donning a pretty paisley printed co-ordinated outfit that allowed her to flash her slender torso.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...probation-finally-come-end.html#ixzz3bYgGQSns


----------



## littlerock

My family and friends were playing "apples to apples" last weekend (after having a bit of wine, of course) and we discovered that the Lindsay Lohan card could be played brilliantly in almost every catagory. Your welcome.


----------



## ByeKitty

What the hell is she wearing?


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> What the hell is she wearing?




It looks like she left the house in her pajamas.


----------



## myown

the last outfit would have looked cute if he hadn't had her boobs done. you know with a ore petit, small boob, frame. her boobs make the shirt hang weird


----------



## ByeKitty

Nah, those pajamas wouldn't even work on Karlie Kloss.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan has a perfectly good reason to feel happy and stress-free.
> 
> And the actress certainly looked the epitome of contented calm, as well as stylish, as she stepped out in New York on Thursday as it was revealed that her years of being on probation have finally come to an end.
> 
> The 28-year-old actress went for a summery look on the day, donning a pretty paisley printed co-ordinated outfit that allowed her to flash her slender torso.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...probation-finally-come-end.html#ixzz3bYgGQSns



Those records are funky. How did she work what would have had to been roughly 9 hours (35/4) hours at the  LGBT youth center and work 7 hours at the day care on the same day? I guess she could have but if she worked at the day care from 9-4 that means what she worked at the youth center until 1:30 am or later? All of this with no breaks? Who reviewed these hours?  a chipmunk? Ohwell all is said and done I just couldn't help myself on that one.


----------



## Sasha2012

She appears to be enjoying a new lease of life after completing her eight-year probation period.

And on Saturday, Lindsay Lohan was unable to hide her smile as she joined good friend Hofit Golan on a leisurely day out in Venice, Italy.

Dressed in a short black number, the Mean Girls star appeared to be in great and content spirits as she kicked back while soaking up the balmy European climes.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-leisurely-stroll-Venice.html#ixzz3bkhHbIBQ


----------



## Sasha2012

After completing her eight-year probation period, its hardly surprising Lindsay Lohan was full of joy as she attended a glamorous event on Saturday evening.

The Hollywood star, 28, turned heads in a gorgeous white gown at the Art Biennale Party hosted by Mr. Emir Uyar, which was held at the St Regis Venice San Clemente Palace in Venice, Italy.

Turning heads as she posed for pictures, the American actress looked incredible in the chic embroidered number, which boasted a powder pink tulle skirt and plunging neckline.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...etes-probation-eight-years.html#ixzz3bkin70wJ


----------



## ByeKitty

She looks happy... Being on probation from 20 until 28 is insane, I hope that this is the beginning of better times for her. Given her track record I'm skeptical, but who knows!


----------



## Staci_W

Saggy boobs


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been celebrating completing her eight-year probation period with a romantic Italian getaway.

But Lindsay Lohan and her boyfriend Mathia Milani were waving goodbye to the beautiful city of Venice on Monday as they jetted back to the UK.

The 28-year-old actress and her handsome beau were so sync following their break that they were wearing co-coordinating cream trousers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...Mathia-Milani-leave-Venice.html#ixzz3bwACLyUN


----------



## saira1214

She has a boyfriend?


----------



## ReginaGeorge

He's hot!


----------



## SpeedyJC

ByeKitty said:


> She looks happy... Being on probation from 20 until 28 is insane, I hope that this is the beginning of better times for her. Given her track record I'm skeptical, but who knows!


 
I hope so too but I feel like she could have already started better times. I mean I just feel that now that she is off of probation isn't going to change a thing, her probation didn't restrict her from making any changes.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/06/02...after-completing-her-community-service-hours/

*Lindsay Lohan Gets Job Offer For 'Impressive' Community Service*

Lindsay Lohan checks messages on her phone while enjoying dinner with Mathia Milani at Bauer restaurant on Monday (June 1) in Venice, Italy.

The day before, the 28-year-old actress enjoyed some sightseeing with Mathia and her friend Hofit Golan.

In case you didnt know, Lindsay just got back to Europe after completing all of her community service at Ali Forney Center and Duffield Childrens Center in New York City.

During the five days she volunteered at the Ali Forney Center, we were impressed by Lindsay Lohan. She was punctual, drama-free, showed kindness and concern for our kids, and demonstrated a good work ethic, executive director Carl Siciliano recently shared to Extra.


----------



## blackkitty4378

Did my skin look that dry and dehydrated when I was a regular smoker? Glad I've mostly quit.

That's good she's not on probation anymore. I hope she turns her life around.


----------



## yajaira

um if thats her boyfriend he can do much better also thought she was a lesbian


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

yajaira said:


> um if thats her boyfriend he can do much better also thought she was a lesbian



There's that thing in between, you know - bisexuality.


----------



## NicolesCloset

Ohhhh her boyfriend's white tight jeans are very flattering


----------



## SpeedyJC

yajaira said:


> um if thats her boyfriend he can do much better also thought she was a lesbian



I thought I heard this guy was married with two kids.


----------



## yajaira

hmmm what is he doing with her then?


----------



## pukasonqo

lindsay is probably,cough cough, working
boyfriend sounds better than customer or john


----------



## SpeedyJC

Lindsay drinking in Italy. 

http://radaronline.com/photos/lindsay-lohan-drinking-wine-having-pda-boyfriend-italy/photo/1059323/


----------



## chowlover2

Some things never change!


----------



## Ladybug09

chowlover2 said:


> Some things never change!



It's grape juice!! lol!


----------



## pukasonqo

Ladybug09 said:


> It's grape juice!! lol!




kool-aid! (can i say that she is drinking her own kool-aid?)


----------



## japanesedong

Drugs can really make you older than your age.


----------



## MJDaisy

Ugh lindssss


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Gah, her legs in that pic with the dress.... what is going on with them? Scars and bruises and peeling skin.


----------



## boxermom

If most people look their best in their 20's-30's, she's really going to look like a hag in a few years. Lotsa miles on that girl.


----------



## SpeedyJC

boxermom said:


> If most people look their best in their 20's-30's, she's really going to look like a hag in a few years. Lotsa miles on that girl.



It's a sad sight to see she use to be beautiful.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has become something of a globe trotter in the less-than-two weeks since she completed community service in New York City.

The 28-year-old actress made a stop in Moscow on Saturday, attending the FIA Formula E ePrix car races in the Russian capital.

Although Lindsay seemed excited to check out the event, drivers and officials were quick to pose with the actress as well.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...FIA-Formula-E-ePrix-Moscow.html#ixzz3cKpdmTpW


----------



## pukasonqo

no rest for the wicked, back to work it is...


----------



## CobaltBlu

she definitely has looked a lot worse. thats all i got.


----------



## SpeedyJC

It looks like she took a bath in orange tang.


----------



## mcb100

I really wish some people would honestly give up on the quest to be tan. I get that some people really want to be tan, but if it's not working for you, then you should just go back to pale skin.


When I was younger, I spent a whole spring/summer wanting be tan and I have very fair skin. But I tried hundreds of self tanners and each one made me look orange....it just wasn't working. It looked bad, so I went back to being pale which IMO looks a lot better than taking the risk of coming out bright orange. Some people just can't achieve the right tan, and should stick to pale skin.


I wish Lindsay would realize this. Not everyone can be tan without pulling orange tones. It's safer to stick with pale skin. (She's obviously given the tan a good try on numerous occasions, so it's safe to say that it's not working for her.)


----------



## ByeKitty

Right, and its especially sad because her natural coloring is actually really beautiful... I really like red hair and freckles.


----------



## Livia1

pukasonqo said:


> no rest for the wicked, back to work it is...



:giggles:


----------



## Ladybug09

pukasonqo said:


> no rest for the wicked, back to work it is...



Lol


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been looking happier than ever in recent weeks now her legal woes are behind her.

And Lindsay Lohan was happy to draw attention to herself for the right reasons on Wednesday night as she joined a host of famous name at a fashion party in London.

The 28-year-old looked stylish at the A Tribute to Christopher Nement event at the Louis Vuitton store wearing in a black dress which featured a colourful floral pattern by Blue Marine.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...tends-fashion-party-London.html#ixzz3ciQx9qG2


----------



## mcb100

^I think honestly, minus the fake tan and the over injected lips, that's the best that she's ever going to look. In decent clothing, (although I wouldn't choose the print for myself) and smiling, with hair that doesn't look too bad. The previous damage that that she's done to herself through drugs, smoking, and hard partying have already been done...you can't erase that.


----------



## ByeKitty

mcb100 said:


> ^I think honestly, minus the fake tan and the over injected lips, that's the best that she's ever going to look. In decent clothing, (although I wouldn't choose the print for myself) and smiling, with hair that doesn't look too bad. The previous damage that that she's done to herself through drugs, smoking, and hard partying have already been done...you can't erase that.



I'd agree with you if she were older, but she is still in her 20s... I have seen young people quit drinking and smoking, and it really does wonders. People are quite resilient.


----------



## mcb100

^That's true, but considering she was just pictured drinking a few pages back, I don't think she's ever going to quit it all....


----------



## chowlover2

If she just stopped smoking it would help her looks enormously. I think the alcohol works on the inside whereas you can see the effects of smoking on the outside. Wrinkles around mouth, nicotine stained fingers. And I realize it works on the inside as well. 2 very nasty habits.


----------



## ByeKitty

chowlover2 said:


> If she just stopped smoking it would help her looks enormously. I think the alcohol works on the inside whereas you can see the effects of smoking on the outside. Wrinkles around mouth, nicotine stained fingers. And I realize it works on the inside as well. 2 very nasty habits.


I feel like alcohol is worse for your looks than smoking... Alcohol dries the skin (think: deeper forehead lines) and it makes you bloated (think: double chin, pot belly). Not all people get the mouth wrinkles from smoking, and the nicotine stain on the fingers kind of depends on the type of cigarettes, how they're held and when people "push them out" (meaning, how close the "burn" comes to the fingers). Not all people get the stained fingers.


----------



## redney

28????  She looks 20 years older, easily.


----------



## Freckles1

I look at her shins and they look like. 60yr old woman's. Listen, I have lots of freckles too but her shins are creepy


----------



## Midge S

Lindsey is some one who would benefit from wearing hose.  She just doesn't have that great of legs and - IMO - looks like she leans towards varicose veins and possible circulation problems.  someone posted an old L'eggs egg a few pages ago - those are totally what she needs!

I can only speak for myself but I smoked for 20+ years and have nary a line around my mouth to show for it and never had stained fingers.   The smoking definitely contributes to ageing/wrinkles/general grody-ness, but I think the alcohol is the real accelerator.


----------



## Freckles1

Midge S said:


> Lindsey is some one who would benefit from wearing hose.  She just doesn't have that great of legs and - IMO - looks like she leans towards varicose veins and possible circulation problems.  someone posted an old L'eggs egg a few pages ago - those are totally what she needs!
> 
> I can only speak for myself but I smoked for 20+ years and have nary a line around my mouth to show for it and never had stained fingers.   The smoking definitely contributes to ageing/wrinkles/general grody-ness, but I think the alcohol is the real accelerator.




Hose  never hurt anybody I say!!!
I have never smoked. I do drink and I would say that I absolutely agree with you. When I take a break from alcohol I not only sleep better, look better and feel better!!!! And lose weight!!!


----------



## boxermom

Freckles1 said:


> I look at her shins and they look like. 60yr old woman's. Listen, I have lots of freckles too but her shins are creepy



This is my reaction--bumpy, poor skin tone. She looks like she never gets any exercise. At that age, most women are naturally active and look toned.  And please stop the orange tanning!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

She definitely looks older than 28 for sure! I'm wondering how she affords to pay her bills...I mean she isn't exactly on hollywoods "most desired/wanted" actresses!


----------



## pixiejenna

But orange spray tan hides all dolls! 

I think the drugs and possible ed is why she looks so much older. Yes she smokes and drinks too which don't help the cause either.


----------



## SpeedyJC

> Lindsay Lohan reveals ayahuasca 'changed her life' as she speaks out for first time after completing probation
> 
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has revealed liquid drug ayahuasca "changed her life", as she opens up about completing her probation at last, and her methods of relieving stress.
> The actress recently completed her community service after eight years of legal battles over a series of offences and being a free woman, she's keen on turning her life around.The star's new loves are now meditation, ayahuasca and whole-body cryotherapy.
> 
> Speaking out about finally finishing her probation, Lindsay told the Sunday Times Style magazine: "I don't think anyone thought I would finish it, that's why I'm happy."Her community service involved her working in a New York shelter with LGBT kids, ending up working 12 hour shifts to ensure it was completed by the court date.
> 
> And given the stress she's undoubtedly been through recently, the flame-haired beauty has a few methods of relieving it.Opening up about the new-age drugs she's tried, Lindsay said: "I did ayahuasca, it changed my life."On it, the star reportedly went to a shaman and in a hallucination that followed, apparently saw her own birth and death.And Lindsay admitted it helped her let go of the "wreckage of my past".
> 
> Now however the Parent Trap actress focuses on cryotherapy healing - a process where you stand in a chamber filled with liquid nitrogen for up to four minutes to help relieve stress.
> "I did it almost every single day in New York," she admitted. "I got up to -256 degrees Fahrenheit for four minutes."The star has a number of films under her belt, but while she comes to terms with a free future, she's focusing on time away with her new Italian boyfriend and starting again.
> 
> *Lindsay went on to admit she's never been to the Golden Globes or the Oscars, and asked why, she admitted: "I don't want to go unless I'm winning. I don't want to present, all due respect."*
> 
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/3am/celebrity-news/lindsay-lohan-reveals-ayahuasca-changed-5881729



She may just want to be thankful to even gets an invite at this point. As far as her being happy to finish because no one thought she would well after all the special treatment, accommodations and extensions granted to her I would certainly hope she would finish.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly the type to cover up.

So fans of Lindsay Lohan will likely be unsurprised that the Hollywood actress stepped out in a revealing outfit on Thursday. 

The flame-haired star went bra-less despite wearing a loose-fitting halter-neck top as she enjoyed a casual lunch date with a pal in Monaco.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-halter-neck-lunch-date-LA.html#ixzz3dTmST03U


----------



## myown

boobs. bra. that top. ...


----------



## tangowithme

What's that word I'm trying to think of to describe her look? Got it. Grody. 

Thanks to the sagging side-boob, especially.


----------



## Stephie2800

Yikes to that outfit and the no bra action!!


----------



## NYC Chicky

I like the shoes


----------



## pukasonqo

NYC Chicky said:


> I like the shoes




you are a glass is half full girl! i liked the shoes too


----------



## chunkylover53

Somewhere there's a spaniel missing its ears.


----------



## salmaash

she's melting!!


----------



## DesigningStyle

When was the last time this poor soul looked good?


----------



## mcb100

It would have looked decent had she chosen a different a top.


----------



## lulu212121

Looks like Britney dressed her.


----------



## boxermom

How can someone her age sag so much?? Ugh to the outfit.


----------



## gillianna

She looks like a hooker waiting for a car to stop.


----------



## Freckles1

gillianna said:


> She looks like a hooker waiting for a car to stop.




Ha I just laughed out loud


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> She is hardly the type to cover up.
> 
> So fans of Lindsay Lohan will likely be unsurprised that the Hollywood actress stepped out in a revealing outfit on Thursday.
> 
> The flame-haired star went bra-less despite wearing a loose-fitting halter-neck top as she enjoyed a casual lunch date with a pal in Monaco.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-halter-neck-lunch-date-LA.html#ixzz3dTmST03U


 
 swing low sweet chariot.....


----------



## chowlover2

Skanky!


----------



## Tivo

I feel sorry for Lindsay. It seems like she's just given up.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently revealed she wants to make London her permanent home. 

And Lindsay Lohan couldn't have looked happier as she enjoyed a late lunch at Scott's restaurant in Mayfair on Tuesday.

The 28-year-old actress beamed from ear-to-ear as she and a friend sat outside the celebrity hotspot enjoying the lovely warm weather.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...make-London-permanent-home.html#ixzz3dxFy8G5d


----------



## chunkylover53

That's a nice... twirly tree. Yeah, that's all I got.


----------



## yajaira

well i thought her face and her looked good but then i scrolled down to the picture of her standing up.....ew


----------



## Sasha2012

She's made London her home and on Wednesday Lindsay Lohan was the belle of the ball at one of the capital's stylish parties.

The 28-year-old looked gorgeous in a tiny black dress paired with a colourful statement jacket as she hit i-D's Moschino party celebrating i-D Magazine's 35th anniversary at Il Bottaccio.

Lindsay cosied up to Moschino's creative director Jeremy Scott at the fashion bash, looking in great spirits as she partied with her girlfriends.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arties-London-fashion-bash.html#ixzz3e2Pnaw8i


----------



## Tivo

At least she's smiling. She's a train wreck but I think she's just decided to find sunshine wherever she can until her time runs out.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Where is that guy that she has been constantly photographed with? Is that gig up? On to the next.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> She's made London her home and on Wednesday Lindsay Lohan was the belle of the ball at one of the capital's stylish parties.
> 
> 
> 
> The 28-year-old looked gorgeous in a tiny black dress paired with a colourful statement jacket as she hit i-D's Moschino party celebrating i-D Magazine's 35th anniversary at Il Bottaccio.
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay cosied up to Moschino's creative director Jeremy Scott at the fashion bash, looking in great spirits as she partied with her girlfriends.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...arties-London-fashion-bash.html#ixzz3e2Pnaw8i




She doesn't look bad here.


----------



## pevitagina

omg i love her unbloated face in the last photo. hope she gets tired of all the filler and botox, looks good LL! no more botox please


----------



## Nathalya

She looks a lot bettter now


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan pulled off quite a feat on Saturday night at she partied in Italy.

The blonde star was covered-up from neck to toe, but still found a way to show-off her ample cleavage and long legs at the same time.

Looking elegant in the long-sleeved floor-length black gown, the sheer top layer of the dress cheekily drew attention to her assets with a striking white garland design.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-black-dress-steps-Naples.html#ixzz3eIs1tYk0


----------



## Midge S

Who _are _these people she is hanging around?   

her life just seems so strange.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wow that is a bunch of skeevy looking people on that boat. Yikes.


----------



## tomz_grl

buzzytoes said:


> Wow that is a bunch of skeevy looking people on that boat. Yikes.



Right???!!!  It looks like she's part of an escort group and the old dude is her high class pimp.


----------



## DC-Cutie

Midge S said:


> Who _are _these people she is hanging around?
> 
> her life just seems so strange.


 
customers


----------



## Sasha2012

She is often known for raising eyebrows.

So fans of Lindsay Lohan were surely not disappointed when she attended a formal function in a sheer dress on Sunday - which completely showed off her underwear.  

The actress was a special guest at the inaugural Visa London ePrix dinner at the Natural History Museum, where she certainly gave onlookers an eyeful.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-Formula-E-dinner-London.html#ixzz3ePSIa38u


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks tired, but it's still a massive improvement.


----------



## pukasonqo

putting the goods on display for the suck...ehem, punters
her face looks good though although i can't help this feeling of "what could have been" when i see pics of her


----------



## myown

poor girl. she doesn't look happy at all


----------



## arhient

I really love her but she really looks tired!


----------



## SpeedyJC

DC-Cutie said:


> customers


 
I guess that would explain why she is photographed with different men in different countries constantly. What a sad empty life.


----------



## mcb100

Her face is looking better. At least she is spirited.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan appeared to be making the most out of a little time off from work on Sunday when she topped up her tan while on board a yacht in Capri, Italy, on Sunday.

The 28-year-old looked incredible in a skimpy white string bikini top as she talked to a mystery shirtless male who was cuddling a female friend. 

Smoking on a cigarette, the actress topped off her look with a pair of skimpy denim shorts and dark sunglasses, tying her hair up in a loose ponytail. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-skimpy-white-bikini-Capri.html#ixzz3eUdUf8fu


----------



## Sasha2012

She spent the past few days living it up in Capri, Italy to celebrate her designer pal Francesco Scognamiglio's 40th birthday.

But Lindsay Lohan was back in London, and showing off her holiday tan, as she stepped out for a good cause on Tuesday night. 

The 28-year-old actress was among the glamorous crowd at the NSPCC's Art Gala at The Royal Hospital Chelsea, where she wowed in a see-through top which showcased her golden glow. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-gala-recent-getaway-Capri.html#ixzz3ebE2O1t9


----------



## myown

looking good


----------



## Gimmethebag

I think she looks good in the silver ad white outfit.


----------



## boxermom

I would lose my mind if I had to write those celeb pieces for the DM.

Have to say she is looking a bit better in these latest photos.


----------



## yajaira

hard to believe men would pay to hit that


----------



## littlerock

myown said:


> looking good





Gimmethebag said:


> I think she looks good in the silver ad white outfit.



Are we looking at the same pics? 

Her hair is thinning on top and straggly on the bottom. Her face looks bloated. Her hands and feet look dirty (maybe it's a tattoo on her hand?) The clothes look too big and she looks tired.


----------



## Freckles1

yajaira said:


> hard to believe men would pay to hit that




I am howling!!!


----------



## pixiejenna

She seems to look happier in the more recent pics and maybe she's laying off of the injectables her face is looking a little better too more human like and less bevery hills house wife


----------



## Midge S

It's all relative, she looks good in the white and silver _for her_.  

But she'll never escape the fact that every time I see her thread at the top I click on it just to see what she's been arrested for now.


----------



## batfish

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ice-cream-party-flowing-white-lace-dress.html

I'm sure there is an obvious track mark on her right foot in the 4th photo down where she's walking down the street.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eless-floral-shirt-denim-hotpants-Monaco.html

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...han-glams-sundress-joins-male-pal-Monaco.html

The leg bruises are back.


----------



## littlerock

batfish said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ice-cream-party-flowing-white-lace-dress.html
> 
> *I'm sure there is an obvious track mark on her right foot in the 4th photo down where she's walking down the street.*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eless-floral-shirt-denim-hotpants-Monaco.html
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...han-glams-sundress-joins-male-pal-Monaco.html
> 
> The leg bruises are back.




You are right!


----------



## ByeKitty

There she is again, strutting through Nice airport in designer clothes which were obviously paid for by her Mean Girls salary.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for turning head whenever she steps out.

But Lindsay Lohan opted to keep things low key on Tuesday as she enjoyed a day out in Monaco.

Dressed in an ensemble to help embrace the sunshine, the 29-year-old did well to blend in with the crowd as she journeyed through the streets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hirt-denim-hotpants-Monaco.html#ixzz3fGGsD9bk


----------



## buzzytoes

Must be a new client....


----------



## pukasonqo

i like the polka dot dress


----------



## lanasyogamama

It seems like she's just accepted that she's a "high class" hooker.


----------



## SpeedyJC

buzzytoes said:


> Must be a new client....


 
 Business sure is booming. Everytime I see a photo of her its a different country, different older rich man, new designer outfit, things that make you go


----------



## DC-Cutie

if she goes to Duabi soon it will confirm what we've all been thinking...


----------



## redney

Man, she looks rough.

Kylie Jenner, look at your future.


----------



## boxermom

^agree, Redney. Just used up and kinda dirty. No tone to her skin, plus the bruises, etc. The cigarettes don't help. To think she isn't even 30 yet.


----------



## simone72

She's wearing current Alaia sandals that will set you back $1500 so somehow she's maintaining this lifestyle


----------



## redney

simone72 said:


> She's wearing current Alaia sandals that will set you back $1500 so *somehow she's maintaining this lifestyle*



That's exactly what we're talking about


----------



## yajaira

god Lindsay get a life


----------



## Freckles1

I'm waiting for the HIV test to be positive. She's filthy


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

29?? *faints* I thought she was much, much older.


----------



## mcb100

I think that even if she's not escorting, then she's in major debt. I remember watching an episode of her show one time and she was spending thousands of dollars at a luxury store in new York city, a spur of the moment decision I guess, (having people pull out racks of clothing and her suddenly saying she needs to spend over thousands of dollars.) and even her mom came over to talk to her and was basically like "Lindsay, think here, you do not need to be buying these clothes right now." and she just tuned her out and bought them anyway.


While to me, a few of Lindsay's clothing choices can be considered good stylish pieces, she seems to be obsessed with the life that she used to have.  The show also made her seem very impulsive with shopping. She can no longer afford that stuff. She needs to realize that it's time to get rid of her image of the past Lil Lo, and come to terms with the fact that she needs to start living within her means.


----------



## misstrine85

Maybe I'm being naive/blind, but hos do you think she got the bruises? Violent partner?


----------



## boxermom

misstrine85 said:


> Maybe I'm being naive/blind, but hos do you think she got the bruises? Violent partner?



Yup. My guess is she'll tolerate anything for enough money. Young women don't bruise that easily (when you're my age, looking at a corner on the table is enough to bring on a nice black and blue mark).


----------



## ByeKitty

boxermom said:


> Yup. My guess is she'll tolerate anything for enough money. Young women don't bruise that easily (when you're my age, looking at a corner on the table is enough to bring on a nice black and blue mark).



Well some people are more prone to bruises regardless of age though. I have linked her bruises to excessive drinking. Of course drunkenness makes you more clumsy, but heavy drinking also makes you bruise more easily.


----------



## Staci_W

boxermom said:


> Yup. My guess is she'll tolerate anything for enough money. Young women don't bruise that easily (when you're my age, looking at a corner on the table is enough to bring on a nice black and blue mark).



I'm her age and I bruise easy.


----------



## boxermom

ByeKitty said:


> Well some people are more prone to bruises regardless of age though. I have linked her bruises to excessive drinking. Of course drunkenness makes you more clumsy, but heavy drinking also makes you bruise more easily.



You're right and I know, but just didn't say it.



Staci_W said:


> I'm her age and I bruise easy.



I should've said many or most young people. Everyone is different and while I bruise very easily now in middle age, when I was younger I rarely did, but using myself as a general example wasn't a good idea. 

Both your points are well-taken.


----------



## uhpharm01

simone72 said:


> She's wearing current Alaia sandals that will set you back $1500 so somehow she's maintaining this lifestyle



Yep


----------



## kirsten

I'm around her age and bruise easily too but I never have as many bruises on body as she has. Maybe 1 bruise on my legs a week as I have 2 hyper 70 lb dogs that jump on me. Still though she is always covered in them.


----------



## myown

boxermom said:


> Yup. My guess is she'll tolerate anything for enough money. Young women don't bruise that easily (when you're my age, looking at a corner on the table is enough to bring on a nice black and blue mark).



I am a few years younger than her and I bruise very easily. I don´t even know where all these bruises on my legs are coming from. I can't remember any hurt.
I am almost never without bruises. I have chosen a long wedding dress to cover my bruises


----------



## ebonyone

Lindsay is a shopaholic, like everything she over does it and can't see reason. There was this show where had to clean her apartment there were clothes and shoes everywhere. Some I believe she sold but she really did not need to shop again for years.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is currently familiarising herself with the sunniest spots in Europe on a whistlestop tour.

And this week, she's ended up in Mykonos and has been admiring more than the picturesque scenery.

Bikini-clad Lindsay, 29, was spotted spending time with two male companions, one of whom is Danish producer, composer and songwriter Remee Jackman, as she enjoyed a sunbathing session on Sunday.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...companions-Mykonos-getaway.html#ixzz3gTdOu1A9


----------



## DC-Cutie

ya'll ain't heard it from me, but apparently Mykonos is the new Dubai...  if you catch my drift


----------



## SouthTampa

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan is currently familiarising herself with the sunniest spots in Europe on a whistlestop tour.
> 
> And this week, she's ended up in Mykonos and has been admiring more than the picturesque scenery.
> 
> Bikini-clad Lindsay, 29, was spotted spending time with two male companions, one of whom is Danish producer, composer and songwriter Remee Jackman, as she enjoyed a sunbathing session on Sunday.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...companions-Mykonos-getaway.html#ixzz3gTdOu1A9


OMG.  Her legs look as though they have gone to hell and back!


----------



## buzzytoes

The thing I don't understand is why these men would pay to be with people like her or Tara Reid? Can their money not afford less skeevy chicks? I get that part of it must be the "celebrity" of it all but she just seems so dirty.


----------



## chowlover2

How do you get a bruise like that on your thigh?


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> How do you get a bruise like that on your thigh?




let me count the ways...


----------



## vuittonGirl

DC-Cutie said:


> ya'll ain't heard it from me, but apparently Mykonos is the new Dubai...  if you catch my drift




So pardon me if the question is stupid: do these girls really do that in Dubai Mykonos ?? Kendall now Lindsey. ? Or is it purely our speculation ?


----------



## uhpharm01

pukasonqo said:


> let me count the ways...



How ?! Rough sex


----------



## bisousx

vuittonGirl said:


> So pardon me if the question is stupid: do these girls really do that in Dubai Mykonos ?? Kendall now Lindsey. ? Or is it purely our speculation ?



It is true. A girl I know spilled the beans on her lifestyle. If you're not around that crowd, it's a little hard to believe. Most people don't hang out with high end hookers, haha. I'm pretty naive. But after I spent some time with this person and hearing all her stories, I can spot it from a mile away.


----------



## chowlover2

Isn't that Paper magazine a so called look book for those girls in the escort trade?


----------



## CobaltBlu

She looks like she has been weedwacking.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Good grief all these random "male companions, not even hiding it anymore.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I wonder if she even has an agent for acting anymore


----------



## tomz_grl

chowlover2 said:


> Isn't that Paper magazine a so called look book for those girls in the escort trade?



What!?!?!?!?


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan proved she breaks the mould once again on Monday, when she was pictured enjoying a dip in the sea in a lingerie set. 

Currently on holiday in Mykonos, Greece, the flame-haired stunner, 29, waded through the water wearing a very low-cut lace thong leotard with matching hotpants. 

While the two-piece wasn't your traditional swimwear, Lindsay didn't let that get in the way of her having a good time as she topped up her tan. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-low-cut-lace-lingerie-set.html#ixzz3gWrgKdxX


----------



## sabrunka

I feel like those photos just gave me chlamydia.


----------



## ByeKitty

I can't get over how unhealthy her body looks... Like very skinny, but bloated.


----------



## Nathalya

sabrunka said:


> I feel like those photos just gave me chlamydia.



Lolololol


----------



## knasarae

ByeKitty said:


> I can't get over how unhealthy her body looks... Like very skinny, but bloated.



Exactly.  She is very slim, but doesn't look healthy at all.


----------



## DC-Cutie

ByeKitty said:


> I can't get over how unhealthy her body looks... Like very skinny, but bloated.



excessive alcohol will do that to you


----------



## knics33

DC-Cutie said:


> excessive alcohol will do that to you



Yep. The boat goes to your face and belly.


----------



## boxermom

What a mess. Like y'all said, skinny yet bloated, no tone, massive bruising. Just looking at her makes me want to take a shower.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan proved she breaks the mould once again on Monday, when she was pictured enjoying a dip in the sea in a lingerie set.
> 
> Currently on holiday in Mykonos, Greece, the flame-haired stunner, 29, waded through the water wearing a very low-cut lace thong leotard with matching hotpants.
> 
> While the two-piece wasn't your traditional swimwear, Lindsay didn't let that get in the way of her having a good time as she topped up her tan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-low-cut-lace-lingerie-set.html#ixzz3gWrgKdxX


 
Oh goodness there is so much going on here; bloated looking, covered in bruises, boobs sagging like a bag of potatoes at Trader Joe's. I don't know whats more sad Lindsay thinking she is still hot stuff or Paris Hilton thinking she is a DJ forever living in 2004.


----------



## SpeedyJC

sabrunka said:


> I feel like those photos just gave me chlamydia.


 
That's funny and what made it even funnier was I pictured the cat in your avatar saying that. That cat is a real cutie by the way, is he/she yours?


----------



## sabrunka

SpeedyJC said:


> That's funny and what made it even funnier was I pictured the cat in your avatar saying that. That cat is a real cutie by the way, is he/she yours?




Lol! Yah she's mine  its an old pic so I should probably update it... Even though she looks the same! I agree though that she's adorable, I always say "aww" when I see her.


----------



## tanya devi

This is her classic Adderall look.


----------



## myown

i could totally see her doing charity work. 

i wonder if she knows about greence or just is there...


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm super haunted by that leg bruise.


----------



## buzzytoes

myown said:


> i could totally see her doing charity work.
> 
> i wonder if she knows about greence or just is there...



Wait you think she is in Greece just to do charity work? Lindsay the philanthropist?


----------



## SpeedyJC

buzzytoes said:


> Wait you think she is in Greece just to do charity work? Lindsay the philanthropist?


 
Haha good one. Lindsay only does charity work after a judge tells her for the 100th time she has to do the work or go to jail for 5 minutes and even then she gets people to cover for her.


----------



## myown

buzzytoes said:


> Wait you think she is in Greece just to do charity work? Lindsay the philanthropist?



uhm I never said I think she´s in Greece to do charity work. 
I said I could imagine her doing charity work. And I wonder if she knows about the Greece crisis. 

I think charity work would give her the publicity she actually wants. She´s an attention whore. she wants to be seen as a good person (why else are we seeing her holding kids all the time?). She really needs to get her **** together.


----------



## Sasha2012

In Greece.

Via Tumblr


----------



## ByeKitty

Another random guy! I have nothing to say.


----------



## saira1214

That bathing suit looks no bueno.  Girl needs to do some squats.


----------



## AshTx.1

I like the striped bathing suit but it looks bad on her.


----------



## pukasonqo

apologies to 70 yr olds but this girl's body looks like the body of a 70 yo who never exercised: no muscle tone, hunched, bloated
positives? the red lipstick looks good on her
and to answer myown's question, i don't think she gives a f#%^ about anything outside her own world


----------



## Bag*Snob

It looks like her body is on backwards - her butt is her stomach and her stomach is her butt.


----------



## YSoLovely

I'm confused. :weird:


----------



## skarsbabe

Her butt is so flat yet her stomach so bloated! Very very odd body shape.


----------



## tomz_grl

Are the bottoms making her butt flat or is it really like that?


----------



## labelwhore04

skarsbabe said:


> Her butt is so flat yet her stomach so bloated! Very very odd body shape.



She is skinny-fat. She has the body of someone who drinks, smokes and doesn't work out. She has the body of a 75 yr old meth addict, seriously. Her figure used to be really cute. That's what drinking heavily and doing a lot of drugs coupled with starving yourself will do to your body. Very unfortunate. You can tell just by her body that she has huge addiction issues.


----------



## ByeKitty

Yeah it really has an old lady-ish shape to it... Lots of alcohol and little nutrition makes it take on that particular shape.


----------



## buzzytoes

ByeKitty said:


> Yeah it really has an old lady-ish shape to it...* Lots of alcohol and little nutrition makes it take on that particular shape.*




This exactly. Her body reminds me of my sister who has cirrhosis of the liver due to alcohol.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Now THAT pic makes me sick. A lot.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she got that 'hooker-been-on-the-stroll-so-long-don't-give-a-damn' body...  drinking and drugs will do it to ya.

She had a really cute shape when she was dating Wilmer.  Now look at her - sloppy as all get out


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks cute and content in the pic where's she's laughing and holding the small child, but this is one time I'm all for the Kardashians's lab coats! She could use one!


----------



## Hobbsy

What is going on with her underarm area in that last selfie?! &#128552;


----------



## chowlover2

Her body looks like one of a 75 year old woman!


----------



## japanesedong

She looks dirty most of the time. She's definitely making money from having sex with foreigners to finance her habit and lifestyle. There's no way she has endless fund to be on vacation all the time and buying high end materials.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> In Greece.
> 
> Via Tumblr



Another man another dolla.....


----------



## SpeedyJC

myown said:


> uhm I never said I think she´s in Greece to do charity work.
> I said I could imagine her doing charity work. And I wonder if she knows about the Greece crisis.
> 
> I think charity work would give her the publicity she actually wants. She´s an attention whore. she wants to be seen as a good person (why else are we seeing her holding kids all the time?). She really needs to get her **** together.



She couldn't even bother doing community work when she was ordered by a judge you think she is going to take time out of her busy smoking, drinking and partying schedule to help people in Greece? 

I do agree she does need to get her sh&it together but I really don't see that happening.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's enjoying a fun-filled holiday on the Greek island of Mykonos with a large group of pals in tow.

And Lindsay Lohan has been making sure she turns heads on the beach, donning not one but two standout swimwear looks as she frolicked by the water's edge last week.

The 29-year-old actress first showcased her toned figure in a stripy halterneck number, paired with sporty briefs.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-bikinis-Mykonos-holiday.html#ixzz3h2A5UugZ


----------



## Glitterandstuds

Her body is so saggy and those bruises, yuck


----------



## Coach Lover Too

She looks like she's been ridden hard and put away wet. omg


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying something of a European vacation and Lindsay Lohan dressed to impress for a night out in Mykonos, Greece, on Friday. 

The 29-year-old wandered through the cobbled streets and put on a leggy display in a very short mini dress. 

She teamed it with a fringed kimono and cinched in her waist with a vintage Chanel belt, which added a fashion forward effect.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...short-dress-fringed-kimono.html#ixzz3h2EhRrmW


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Those girls look like they're talking about her. 
*Mean Girls 2*


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's enjoying a fun-filled holiday on the Greek island of Mykonos with a large group of pals in tow.
> 
> 
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan has been making sure she turns heads on the beach, donning not one but two standout swimwear looks as she frolicked by the water's edge last week.
> 
> 
> 
> The 29-year-old actress first showcased her toned figure in a stripy halterneck number, paired with sporty briefs.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...me-bikinis-Mykonos-holiday.html#ixzz3h2A5UugZ




" dead " at DM toned figure remark! Who writes this stuff? I swear her picture is under the word scanky in the dictionary...


----------



## pukasonqo

chowlover2 said:


> " dead " at DM toned figure remark! Who writes this stuff? I swear her picture is under the word scanky in the dictionary...




if she was in her 70s yup, that is a toned figure...


----------



## Freckles1

Coach Lover Too said:


> She looks like she's been ridden hard and put away wet. omg




God I love that saying!!!!! One of mine and DH favorites!!!


----------



## Coach Lover Too

freckles1 said:


> god i love that saying!!!!! One of mine and dh favorites!!!


:d


----------



## mcb100

Gosh, I know that what we've been seeing basically says that she may be escorting for money, but still, how is she affording to be on vacation in swanky places like that every single minute? I know that in the underground world/escort business, that celebrities may be able to charge people big money, but I still don't think that people can be very very wealthy/rich solely off of just escorting. This girl is on vacation in some expensive place almost every single day and we never see her working a job....I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm sure she could make plenty of money if the men we see her out with are contributing to her "job", but I just can't see someone becoming extremely rich off of this......Part of me thinks she must be in some major debt and that she is just living in denial.  And yanno what, I was really rooting for Lil Lo. I made bad choices growing up, and had a lot of things working against me, even though I turned my life around. I was difficult. I also have several friends in AA and things like that and they are now making great choices for themselves. But it doesn't seem as if Lindsay has any real desire to get better....fame must make it increasingly difficult.


----------



## bisousx

mcb100 said:


> Gosh, I know that what we've been seeing basically says that she may be escorting for money, but still, *how is she affording to be on vacation in swanky places like that every single minute?* I know that in the underground world/escort business, that celebrities may be able to charge people big money, but I still don't think that people can be very very wealthy/rich solely off of just escorting. This girl is on vacation in some expensive place almost every single day and we never see her working a job....I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm sure she could make plenty of money if the men we see her out with are contributing to her "job", but I just can't see someone becoming extremely rich off of this......Part of me thinks she must be in some major debt and that she is just living in denial.  And yanno what, I was really rooting for Lil Lo. I made bad choices growing up, and had a lot of things working against me, even though I turned my life around. I was difficult. I also have several friends in AA and things like that and they are now making great choices for themselves. But it doesn't seem as if Lindsay has any real desire to get better....fame must make it increasingly difficult.



She's not on vacation, she's working! Her clients fly her out to these places with them  I don't know if she is "rich" by anyone's standards, but if you're making thousands and your only job is to show up to perform... that's why you see her in these places.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Does anyone else here read Into The Gloss?  They have this really great feature called Top Shelf, where they feature people's bathrooms and talk about their beauty routines. They have it for regular people via Instagram, and send a photographer and interviewer over to the celebrities. Anyways, they featured Lindsay a few months back, and I'm pretty sure she was making up the stuff about exercise just to sound good. There is no way she's doing all this stuff on regular basis! 




> EXERCISE
> I do kickboxing for exercise and I love to run through the park. Then I do obliques and other ab work. I use this app called Round Timer with my trainer, which is a set of four movements for 20 seconds with 10 seconds of rest between. You really dont feel it because its so easy, but I was looking at myself the other day and I realized that Im starting to really change. Its so cool! I said to him, Its pink! I like that.
> Everyone should try S Factor. Its almost like erotic yogaall these women in a dark room doing really sexy movements. Its very sexual, and there are poles involved, but its good for you and it builds confidence and makes you think differently about how you treat your body. And you sweat so much, its so good. The class starts with yoga, and then some stretching that feels like Pilates. Then everyone starts to move around the room really slow and really sensual. Its beautiful to watch. And in the second hour youll do a routine at the pole. But Im always scared to do that! I did it when I was first taking the class but now Im like, OK, Ill leave now. Its fun. And you wear layers of sweats that you strip off. Ill be honestits really hard, but you feel so good after. My body was the best its ever been.


 

http://intothegloss.com/2014/12/lindsay-lohan/


She also talks about doing yoga. If she was doing all that she would not have a premature grandma bod! Her trainer is either imaginary or incredibly relieved that Lindsay didn't mention his/her name.


----------



## saira1214

> EXERCISE
> I do kickboxing for exercise and I love to run through the park. Then I do obliques and other ab work. I use this app called Round Timer with my trainer, which is a set of four movements for 20 seconds with 10 seconds of rest between. You really don&#8217;t feel it because it&#8217;s so easy, but I was looking at myself the other day and I realized that I&#8217;m starting to really change. It&#8217;s so cool! I said to him, *&#8216;It&#8217;s pink! I like that.&#8217;*
> Everyone should try S Factor. It&#8217;s almost like erotic yoga&#8212;all these women in a dark room doing really sexy movements. It&#8217;s very sexual, and there are poles involved, but it&#8217;s good for you and it builds confidence and makes you think differently about how you treat your body. And you sweat so much, it&#8217;s so good. The class starts with yoga, and then some stretching that feels like Pilates. Then everyone starts to move around the room really slow and really sensual. It&#8217;s beautiful to watch. And in the second hour you&#8217;ll do a routine at the pole. But I&#8217;m always scared to do that! I did it when I was first taking the class but now I&#8217;m like, &#8216;OK, I&#8217;ll leave now.&#8217; It&#8217;s fun. And you wear layers of sweats that you strip off. I&#8217;ll be honest&#8212;it&#8217;s really hard, but you feel so good after. My body was the best it&#8217;s ever been.&#8221;



WTF?


----------



## ByeKitty

Is that an e-cigarette she's holding? I wonder if she complies with special requests! Maybe her client for that particular night doesn't like the smell of cigarettes?


----------



## NovemberRain

I see the hooker tour is still in full swing.


----------



## ShoreGrl

I can not handle another picture of Lilo in a bathing suit. Just gross.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

Prepare yo-self.




The minute I saw the pic of Lindsey in that bathing suit, this is the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Hobbsy

Coach Lover Too said:


> Prepare yo-self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minute I saw the pic of Lindsey in that bathing suit, this is the first thing I thought of.



Lolololol......I just died!!!!


----------



## skarsbabe

Eye bleach, i need eye bleach!!!!!


----------



## buzzytoes

mcb100 said:


> Gosh, I know that what we've been seeing basically says that she may be escorting for money, but still, how is she affording to be on vacation in swanky places like that every single minute? I know that in the underground world/escort business, that celebrities may be able to charge people big money, but I still don't think that people can be very very wealthy/rich solely off of just escorting. This girl is on vacation in some expensive place almost every single day and we never see her working a job....I mean, don't get me wrong, I'm sure she could make plenty of money if the men we see her out with are contributing to her "job", but I just can't see someone becoming extremely rich off of this......Part of me thinks she must be in some major debt and that she is just living in denial.  And yanno what, I was really rooting for Lil Lo. I made bad choices growing up, and had a lot of things working against me, even though I turned my life around. I was difficult. I also have several friends in AA and things like that and they are now making great choices for themselves. But it doesn't seem as if Lindsay has any real desire to get better....fame must make it increasingly difficult.



I don't think she is necessarily extremely rich, but they likely pay for her transportation to the location, plus room and board while she is there, and then her fee for whatever else it is she is doing. Then free drugs and booze on top of it all! She is surviving but who knows how much money she is actually making.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I cannot believe she's only in her 20s!! That's crazy to look so old and worn out.

And, is that grass or mold on her knees? Ew they look green-stained.


----------



## ByeKitty

skarsbabe said:


> Eye bleach, i need eye bleach!!!!!








There you go!


----------



## boxermom

ByeKitty said:


> There you go!



Thank you!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously my mother at age 92 had a better-toned body than Lindsay does. And my mom really did exercise daily till the last 3 months. I'll bet Lilo can't recall the last time she did any legitimate exercise.


----------



## lillemy01

I showed my fiance the pics and the first thing he samd that she must be using heroin!! And i absolutly think the same


----------



## ByeKitty

lillemy01 said:


> I showed my fiance the pics and the first thing he samd that she must be using heroin!! And i absolutly think the same



Why do you think that? I'm not saying she isn't but her body looks like it takes a lot of beating from alcohol to me...


----------



## lillemy01

He works a place where he has daily contact with drug addicts. Thats not alkohol thats so much more!!


----------



## chowlover2

Coach Lover Too said:


> Prepare yo-self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The minute I saw the pic of Lindsey in that bathing suit, this is the first thing I thought of.




" dead "


----------



## emcosmo1639

lillemy01 said:


> I showed my fiance the pics and the first thing he samd that she must be using heroin!! And i absolutly think the same



Didn't someone see pictures that had track marks in her feet or something?  I think I remember that from earlier on this board.  Anyway, I kind of agree--she clearly drinks a lot but I would think if the alcohol did this to her so quickly there'd be more photos of her hammered (think Tara Reid).


----------



## lanasyogamama

I'm starting to think she'll end up dead.


----------



## Coach Lover Too

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm starting to think she'll end up dead.



Me too.


----------



## flowerboy

She's been working since she was 3.  I'm sure she never has to really work again.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

flowerboy said:


> She's been working since she was 3.  I'm sure she never has to really work again.


Plenty of people have burned through plenty of money. I have no doubt that she's wasted millions on booze, drugs, clothes, more booze, accessories, etc. Oh, and fines and lawyer's fees, I'm sure.  I also wouldn't be surprised to find out that her money had lined her family member's (Dina, I'm looking at you) pockets.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I think that money is long gone.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> I'm starting to think she'll end up dead.




well, she always gives that impression but somehow manages to pull herself up
i think she is like tara reid, their moment passed them by
how long can she grasp at her hollywood dream?


----------



## ChanelMommy

saira1214 said:


> That bathing suit looks no bueno.  Girl needs to do some squats.



I was thinking the same thing. It doesn't fit her body type.


----------



## NY_Mami

flowerboy said:


> She's been working since she was 3.  I'm sure she never has to really work again.


 
Nah she is broke, she complained about not being able to afford therapy to her judge once, I know she done blew through her millions just to pay her legal fees by now, and her drug habit... she hasn't had an acting job in a while so she most likely has some rich sugar daddy supporting her lifestyle or escorting now...


----------



## pukasonqo

seems that escorting is where she is at


----------



## labelwhore04

Who would even pay for her escort services? Her body looks like an 89 yr old woman, she probably reeks of cigarettes and booze and just overall looks dirty and gross. If i was a rich guy you coulsn't pay me to sleep with her. Out of all the gorgeous women that these guys could hire, they choose Lindsay? It just doesnt make sense to me.


----------



## ByeKitty

labelwhore04 said:


> Who would even pay for her escort services? Her body looks like an 89 yr old woman, she probably reeks of cigarettes and booze and just overall looks dirty and gross. If i was a rich guy you coulsn't pay me to sleep with her. Out of all the gorgeous women that these guys could hire, they choose Lindsay? It just doesnt make sense to me.



I know it's weird, I guess some are turned on by the "scandalous starlet" air that surrounds her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is her IMDB record

   Hide 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Actress (31 credits) 
     2014  *2 Broke Girls* (TV Series) 
Claire Guinness  - And the Wedding Cake Cake Cake (2014) ... Claire Guinness 

    2013  *Eastbound & Down* (TV Series) 
Adult Shayna Powers  - Chapter 29 (2013) ... Adult Shayna Powers (uncredited) 

    2013  *Late Night with Jimmy Fallon* (TV Series) 
Stephanie  - Episode #5.201 (2013) ... Stephanie 

    2013  *The Canyons* 
Tara 
    2013  *Anger Management* (TV Series) 
Lindsay Lohan  - Charlie Gets Lindsay Lohan Into Trouble (2013) ... Lindsay Lohan 

    2013  *Scary Movie 5* 
Lindsay Lohan 
    2013  *InAPPropriate Comedy* 
Marilyn 
    2012  *Liz & Dick* (TV Movie) 
Elizabeth Taylor 
    2012  *Glee* (TV Series) 
Lindsay Lohan  - Nationals (2012) ... Lindsay Lohan 





So basically she almost made a comeback in 2012, and then had a couple appearances in 2013/4, and nothing this year.


----------



## Freckles1

labelwhore04 said:


> Who would even pay for her escort services? Her body looks like an 89 yr old woman, she probably reeks of cigarettes and booze and just overall looks dirty and gross. If i was a rich guy you coulsn't pay me to sleep with her. Out of all the gorgeous women that these guys could hire, they choose Lindsay? It just doesnt make sense to me.




She may be willing to do things other girls won't do...


----------



## ByeKitty

lanasyogamama said:


> This is her IMDB record
> 
> Hide ia.media-imdb.com/images/G/01/imdb/images/icons/hide-1061525577._CB358668250_.png  Actress (31 credits)
> 2014  *2 Broke Girls* (TV Series)
> Claire Guinness  - And the Wedding Cake Cake Cake (2014) ... Claire Guinness
> 
> 2013  *Eastbound & Down* (TV Series)
> Adult Shayna Powers  - Chapter 29 (2013) ... Adult Shayna Powers (uncredited)
> 
> 2013  *Late Night with Jimmy Fallon* (TV Series)
> Stephanie  - Episode #5.201 (2013) ... Stephanie
> 
> 2013  *The Canyons*
> Tara
> 2013  *Anger Management* (TV Series)
> Lindsay Lohan  - Charlie Gets Lindsay Lohan Into Trouble (2013) ... Lindsay Lohan
> 
> 2013  *Scary Movie 5*
> Lindsay Lohan
> 2013  *InAPPropriate Comedy*
> Marilyn
> 2012  *Liz & Dick* (TV Movie)
> Elizabeth Taylor
> 2012  *Glee* (TV Series)
> Lindsay Lohan  - Nationals (2012) ... Lindsay Lohan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically she almost made a comeback in 2012, and then had a couple appearances in 2013/4, and nothing this year.



She found another job


----------



## schadenfreude

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> Does anyone else here read Into The Gloss?  They have this really great feature called Top Shelf, where they feature people's bathrooms and talk about their beauty routines. They have it for regular people via Instagram, and send a photographer and interviewer over to the celebrities. Anyways, they featured Lindsay a few months back, and I'm pretty sure she was making up the stuff about exercise just to sound good. There is no way she's doing all this stuff on regular basis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://intothegloss.com/2014/12/lindsay-lohan/
> 
> 
> She also talks about doing yoga. If she was doing all that she would not have a premature grandma bod! Her trainer is either imaginary or incredibly relieved that Lindsay didn't mention his/her name.



I love ITG! They posted my #TopShelfie a few months ago. I refrained from waxing poetic about erotic yoga.... and I didn't lie through my yellow, nicotine-stained teeth either. :/ I was actually surprised when they posted Top Shelfs for Kim & Khloe K as well as Lindsey, they don't strike me as people that would interest ITG readers.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

schadenfreude said:


> I love ITG! They posted my #TopShelfie a few months ago. I refrained from waxing poetic about erotic yoga.... and I didn't lie through my yellow, nicotine-stained teeth either. :/ I was actually surprised when they posted Top Shelfs for Kim & Khloe K as well as Lindsey, they don't strike me as people that would interest ITG readers.




I'm jealous! I've always wanted to submit one but my bathroom is hideous. I agree about the K girls and Lindsay. I thought their features were really out of character for the website, but I guess it was to drum up some new visitors. Definitely not my favourites, although Lindsay's was unintentionally hilarious. She's sooooo healthy and spiritual, guys! Yoga! Shower prayers!


----------



## flowerboy

I don't know.  In my country they play one of her movies at least once a month.  I'm sure she gets residuals.  Her father went to jail for insider trading and probably has money hidden all over the world.  I think Oprah paid her more than 2 million to be on her show.


----------



## Tivo

flowerboy said:


> I don't know.  In my country they play one of her movies at least once a month.  I'm sure she gets residuals.  Her father went to jail for insider trading and probably has money hidden all over the world.  I think Oprah paid her more than 2 million to be on her show.


Yes, but she has a lot of legal problems. Anyone with money will tell you legal fees can drain you dry.


----------



## glamourous1098

Tivo said:


> Yes, but she has a lot of legal problems. Anyone with money will tell you legal fees can drain you dry.



She also doesn't seem like the type to invest it, whether that be stocks, real estate, etc.  I'm sure her legal fees and party lifestyle eat up any residual income.


----------



## Livia1

Blind item revealed:
April 27, 2015
 This former almost A list mostly movie actress turned expatriate had  three of her teeth replaced this weekend. Well, probably veneers. She  says she fell down. Maybe. Chances are better though that her likes it  rough boyfriend did the damage.
_Lindsay Lohan_




_http://www.crazydaysandnights.net/2015/08/blind-items-revealed-1-222.html
_


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for pushing the boundaries when it comes to pulling an amazing look out of the bag.

So its hardly surprising Lindsay Lohan managed to look absolutely sensational as she made her way to Londons exclusive Chiltern Firehouse on Monday evening.

The 29-year-old actress proved she's got what it takes in a dramatically shredded pair of denim jeans and a plunging white blouse, which drew heaps of attention to her lean frame.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...e-enjoys-late-night-outing.html#ixzz3iXHow5JS


----------



## pursegrl12

are they all track marks on the top of her foot???


----------



## littlerock

I used to think so, but that dark one looks like a red tattoo. Like wording. Could she have a tattoo there? The other marks kind look like it because it looks like a bruised line..


----------



## boxermom

*absolutely sensational* ???  *amazing*??? What are they smoking at the DM?

She must be on heroin--those jeans are just hanging on her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Not a kissy face! Noooooo!


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> Not a kissy face! Noooooo!




we need warning for those kissy face pics![emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## batfish

boxermom said:


> *absolutely sensational* ???  *amazing*??? What are they smoking at the DM?
> 
> She must be on heroin--those jeans are just hanging on her.




I think that's what the bruises/marks on her feet are from-injecting.

No idea what the DM are on by suggesting her style is amazing/sensational-maybe they're on heroin too.


----------



## berrydiva

When they use the word 'sensational' is that some obscure definition that means terrible?


----------



## ByeKitty

Those do look like track marks on her feet... She's a mess.


----------



## nastasja

littlerock said:


> I used to think so, but that dark one looks like a red tattoo. Like wording. Could she have a tattoo there? The other marks kind look like it because it looks like a bruised line..




It's a red tattoo. It says, "Be Here Now" or some stoopid ish like that.


----------



## lanasyogamama

killerlife said:


> It's a red tattoo. It says, "Be Here Now" or some stoopid ish like that.



Or is it "Insert needle here now"?


----------



## SpeedyJC

She seriously looks like someone I know who does a lot of cocaine. Very sad.


----------



## Deco

lanasyogamama said:


> Or is it "Insert needle here now"?


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> Or is it "Insert needle here now"?




" dead "


----------



## Sasha2012

She's spent most of the past couple of weeks in swimwear as she enjoyed an extended summer holiday on the Greek island of Mykonos with a group of friends. 

But Lindsay Lohan made sure she whipped out another striking outfit as she grabbed a low-key bite to eat with friends in London's Mayfair on Tuesday night. 

The 29-year-old actress showed off her slim figure in a skintight black minidress as she headed out with a American journalist and writer Anthony Bozza for the evening.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ots-grabs-low-key-bite-eat.html#ixzz3iekxtFl9


----------



## MJDaisy

i always wonder what she would be doing now if she hadn't gone down such a party-girl path. she had so much potential!


----------



## ebonyone

At the height of her career she had an allowance of  $ 1000.00 a day.I remember reading she could not spend more in a day and had to wait til the next day if she wanted any thing over that limit. I don't think she has anything left from her acting days 365,000 a year adds up quickly, not to mention all her lawyer fees.


----------



## Ladybug09

Her boobs are so droopy.


----------



## lanasyogamama

MJDaisy said:


> i always wonder what she would be doing now if she hadn't gone down such a party-girl path. she had so much potential!



I always thought she'd be having Emma Stone's career.


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> I always thought she'd be having Emma Stone's career.


she should have, but drugs are a mother...


----------



## berrydiva

She's still with those tired boots huh?


----------



## redney

berrydiva said:


> She's still with those tired boots huh?



They look like horse hooves.


----------



## berrydiva

redney said:


> They look like horse hooves.



That just made me chuckle.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

lanasyogamama said:


> I always thought she'd be having Emma Stone's career.



I've been saying that. I know some people didn't think she could act but the things I have seen her in she was more than capable.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I don't think Lindsay even enjoys acting. She seemed to be in it for the money, fame and lifestyle it brings. I mean not to say others aren't but atleast they have some passion for acting.


----------



## pukasonqo

another day, another customer
the last set of pics make her look like she is just doing her usual stroll, just waiting for the punters...


----------



## boxermom

redney said:


> They look like horse hooves.



I was wondering how to describe those ridiculous boots. You got it.


----------



## twinkle.tink

lanasyogamama said:


> I always thought she'd be having Emma Stone's career.



That's is a really good observation; I agree.

It's so sad.


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

BagOuttaHell said:


> I've been saying that. I know some people didn't think she could act but the things I have seen her in she was more than capable.




I agree. Even as a little girl she was good. She played both main roles in the parent trap acting in scenes with no one/herself. That's not easy, particularly for an eleven year old. 

She's a classic case of little girl shoved into the limelight with parents mooching off her instead of parenting her. Turns to drugs to cope. It's a shame.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

berrydiva said:


> She's still with those tired boots huh?



I read that as "tired boobs" - and I stand by it


----------



## ByeKitty

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree. Even as a little girl she was good. She played both main roles in the parent trap acting in scenes with no one/herself. That's not easy, particularly for an eleven year old.
> 
> She's a classic case of little girl shoved into the limelight with parents mooching off her instead of parenting her. Turns to drugs to cope. It's a shame.



ITA! I do think she's talented. And beautiful, too. It really is a shame what has become of her.


----------



## buzzytoes

FreeSpirit71 said:


> I read that as "tired boobs" - and I stand by it



Same here! Followed by thinking that "horses hooves" was an interesting way to describe boobs.


----------



## Freckles1

berrydiva said:


> She's still with those tired boots huh?




I die


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

ByeKitty said:


> ITA! I do think she's talented. And beautiful, too. It really is a shame what has become of her.




She was a total babe in her heyday. Gorgeous face and figure. Don't do drugs, kids...


----------



## myown

SpeedyJC said:


> She couldn't even bother doing community work when she was ordered by a judge you think she is going to take time out of her busy smoking, drinking and partying schedule to help people in Greece?
> 
> I do agree she does need to get her sh&it together but I really don't see that happening.



I have never said she would do charity *in* greece!

I said I could see her doing charity or "charity" to look like an angel. 
my next sentence was I do not think she knows about the greece crisis. 

do not mess with my sentence.


----------



## boxermom

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree. Even as a little girl she was good. She played both main roles in the parent trap acting in scenes with no one/herself. That's not easy, particularly for an eleven year old.
> 
> *She's a classic case of little girl shoved into the limelight with parents mooching off her instead of parenting her. Turns to drugs to cope. It's a shame*.



This sums it up. The thing is that people can change if they want to. Plenty of people have overcome awful parents, addiction, etc.  She thinks this is the easier way to live. Someday it's either going to wake her up or kill her.


----------



## SpeedyJC

myown said:


> I have never said she would do charity *in* greece!
> 
> I said I could see her doing charity or "charity" to look like an angel.
> my next sentence was I do not think she knows about the greece crisis.
> 
> do not mess with my sentence.



Really? I don't see her doing that either. I don't think Lindsay cares what the public thinks enough to actually do something about it she is too wrapped up in herself. If she cared about what the public thought of her she would have done her court ordered community service right the first time.

And you originally said you were wondering if she knew about the Greece crisis or if she was just there. That to me sounded like you were wondering if maybe she was there for charity reasons that's all.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I agree. Back in the day (lol) she had it all. And she could rock just about any hair color.


----------



## pixiejenna

lanasyogamama said:


> I always thought she'd be having Emma Stone's career.



This! For some reason Emma always reminded me of Lindsay and where she could have been career wise. She was talented and so beautiful and sadly she threw it all away. It really seemed to fall apart after she broke up with Wimer. 



berrydiva said:


> She's still with those tired boots huh?



I actually like these boots (ducks and covers). Maybe because they are something I could never wear with my thick legs also I don't wear skirts/dresses lol.



CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> I agree. Even as a little girl she was good. She played both main roles in the parent trap acting in scenes with no one/herself. That's not easy, particularly for an eleven year old.
> 
> *She's a classic case of little girl shoved into the limelight with parents mooching off her instead of parenting her. Turns to drugs to cope. It's a shame.*



Sad but true. Didn't Dina go clubbing with her? It reminded me of Drew Barrymore and her mom.


----------



## ByeKitty

pixiejenna said:


> *I actually like these boots (ducks and covers)*. Maybe because they are something I could never wear with my thick legs also I don't wear skirts/dresses lol.



Me too, I love them  I wouldn't pair them with bare legs and a summer outfit though.


----------



## pukasonqo

what happenned to dina? she and michael have dissappeared and thank god for small mercies!


----------



## Thingofbeauty

BagOuttaHell said:


> I agree. Back in the day (lol) she had it all. And she could rock just about any hair color.


Not blonde! Do you remember the ghastly blonde years? Shudder!


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> what happenned to dina? she and michael have dissappeared and thank god for small mercies!



I don't know she tried to pimp out Ali but that was a bust. I kind of get the feeling that their ages caught up with them and that's why they've chilled out. They can't handle being doped up and drunk as well as they could say 5 years ago recovery is too long/hard on them. I'm also grateful we haven't heard much from them in a while as well.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> I don't know she tried to pimp out Ali but that was a bust. I kind of get the feeling that their ages caught up with them and that's why they've chilled out. They can't handle being doped up and drunk as well as they could say 5 years ago recovery is too long/hard on them. I'm also grateful we haven't heard much from them in a while as well.




no news is good news!
dina should have paid more attention to PMK's pimping of her own kids (can't believe i am saying this!)
the sad thing is that lilo is/was talented enough and with good direction and the right scripts she could be in a very different place...


----------



## pixiejenna

pukasonqo said:


> no news is good news!
> dina should have paid more attention to PMK's pimping of her own kids (can't believe i am saying this!)
> the sad thing is that lilo is/was talented enough and with good direction and the right scripts she could be in a very different place...




Too bad PMK's success came after Lindsays and maybe Dina could have learned something. Somehow I feel like we got lucky that didn't happen can you imagine all the shenanigans between PMK and Dina both trying to be "the 5th sister"? They both are definitely from the same breed watching which one will out cougar the other is something no one needs to see.


----------



## pukasonqo

pixiejenna said:


> Too bad PMK's success came after Lindsays and maybe Dina could have learned something. Somehow I feel like we got lucky that didn't happen can you imagine all the shenanigans between PMK and Dina both trying to be "the 5th sister"? They both are definitely from the same breed watching which one will out cougar the other is something no one needs to see.




maybe we could produce a reality TV show like "the apprentice" with wannabe stage mums are tutored by PMK...would be fun to watch dina and PMK trying to outcougar each other!
on the other hand, you are right! it's bad enough that the KKs don't just fade away, they really don't need refills!


----------



## myown

pukasonqo said:


> what happenned to dina? she and michael have dissappeared and thank god for small mercies!



_Aliana Lohan is all smiles as she poses alongside her mother Dina and her brothers Cody and Michael at the Ranbeeri Denim Launch Party held at the Jimmy at The James Hotel on Tuesday (August 4) in New York City.

Read more: http://www.justjared.com/2015/08/05...at-ranbeeri-denim-launch-party/#ixzz3isHsGLHR_


----------



## myown

SpeedyJC said:


> Really? I don't see her doing that either. I don't think Lindsay cares what the public thinks enough to actually do something about it she is too wrapped up in herself. If she cared about what the public thought of her she would have done her court ordered community service right the first time.
> 
> And you originally said you were wondering if she knew about the Greece crisis or if she was just there. That to me sounded like you were wondering if maybe she was there for charity reasons that's all.


I mean why does she let taken so many pictures with kids?


Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan proved she breaks the mould once again on Monday, when she was pictured enjoying a dip in the sea in a lingerie set.
> 
> Currently on holiday in Mykonos, Greece, the flame-haired stunner, 29, waded through the water wearing a very low-cut lace thong leotard with matching hotpants.
> 
> While the two-piece wasn't your traditional swimwear, Lindsay didn't let that get in the way of her having a good time as she topped up her tan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-low-cut-lace-lingerie-set.html#ixzz3gWrgKdxX


----------



## ByeKitty

myown said:


> I mean why does she let taken so many pictures with kids?



Looks like she bought some bracelets or w/e on the beach from a group of refugees... There are many refugees on the Greek islands  She may just have found that child cute..?


----------



## SpeedyJC

myown said:


> I mean why does she let taken so many pictures with kids?



I don't know. Having your photo taken with a friends child is abit different than actually getting off your behind and performing charity work. She gave an interview to UK Elle saying she was going to go to Africa and help children after her play ended. Yeah haven't seen that happen yet and I bet you we won't. I don't care either way just tired of her constant lies.


----------



## pevitagina

She's spent most of the summer lounging around in bikinis during a European getaway.
But now Lindsay Lohan is back in her adopted home city of London, the star is showing off a more autumnal wardrobe.
The  29-year-old actress was spotted heading out for another Mayfair dinner  on Wednesday, teaming a chic shirt dress with knee high boots, but her  look was ruined somewhat by her nicotine-stained fingers.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-high-boots-steps-dinner.html#ixzz3itoC0ZWg 

​


----------



## pevitagina

she looks so pretty without the filler


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ali does not look like a model to me.


----------



## ebonyone

Those boots are ugly I don't care what color they are.


----------



## ByeKitty

I wonder why Givenchy still makes them? They don't really seem like a big success do they?


----------



## pixiejenna

Her face really looks better I hope she lays off the injectables. I would have never even noticed her fingers if it wasn't pointed out. She must be smoking a pack a day.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Thingofbeauty said:


> Not blonde! Do you remember the ghastly blonde years? Shudder!



Haha. Yes. That is why I said just about. That blond was a tragic mess.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/19/lindsay-lohan-sued-over-unpaid-bills/

*Lindsay Lohan -- Sued Over Unpaid Bills ... From Her Craziest Days!*

Lindsay Lohan is being sued for allegedly stiffing her former driver, but you can understand why she might not have paid ... because she had A LOT of other stuff going on back then.  

First, the lawsuit ... a guy named Edson Ricci claims LiLo owes him $26,400 for transportation services he performed for Lindsay ... and another $1,439.18 because he claims he once covered her hotel bill. 
All told ... we're talking $27,839.18.

So here's the thing ... Ricci claims his services were rendered between August 21, 2012 and October 23, 2012. Here are just SOME of the highlights of LiLo's life during that time: 

-- Her dad staged an emergency intervention, cops were called to the scene. 
-- She was arrested for leaving the scene of an accident after she allegedly clipped someone with her car.
-- She was banned from the Chateau Marmont for allegedly not paying a $46,350.04 bill. 
-- She allegedly brought jewel thieves with her to a party ... and they allegedly robbed the place.

So yeah ... if she really did skip out on the bill, you can kinda see why.


----------



## coconutsboston

pixiejenna said:


> Her face really looks better I hope she lays off the injectables. I would have never even noticed her fingers if it wasn't pointed out. She must be smoking a pack a day.


Those fingers don't look like a pack-a-day "habit" if you know what I mean...


----------



## sdkitty

pevitagina said:


> She's spent most of the summer lounging around in bikinis during a European getaway.
> But now Lindsay Lohan is back in her adopted home city of London, the star is showing off a more autumnal wardrobe.
> The  29-year-old actress was spotted heading out for another Mayfair dinner  on Wednesday, teaming a chic shirt dress with knee high boots, but her  look was ruined somewhat by her nicotine-stained fingers.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-high-boots-steps-dinner.html#ixzz3itoC0ZWg
> 
> ​


where does she get the money for this lifestyle?
those "cheekbones" don't look natural to me


----------



## SpeedyJC

sdkitty said:


> where does she get the money for this lifestyle?
> those "cheekbones" don't look natural to me



Well it's been pretty well documented how she gets the money to fund her lifestyle and it's not royalties from Herbie Fully Loaded.


----------



## mcb100

^She must've taken either a very long vacation or racked up expensive meals at the time. Chateau Marmont is a hotel and a restaurant, I mean how do you rack up $46,350.04 dollars??! I hope that huge bill wasn't racked up all at one time, and that it was racked up over the course of many months...(and this is coming from someone who shops a lot), but 46 some thousand dollars?? For someone to rack up that amount and refuse to pay or not pay, they have to not give a care in the world....and the owner of Chateau Marmont had to be pretty nice to just banish her from the place and not press some serious charges, because that is a substantial amount of money.


But I have to say that that stuff *was *all in the past and it seems like she's doing a bit better now, besides living beyond her means like buying expensive things and vacationing when she's really not pulling in much money. The only big negative I can see now is if she is indeed escorting (ick), but it seems like she has kicked drugs and alcohol, although I don't know for sure, so I'm happy for her in that regard, I guess. And she seems to be staying away from Michael and Dina, so that's good.


----------



## SpeedyJC

mcb100 said:


> ^She must've taken either a very long vacation or racked up expensive meals at the time. Chateau Marmont is a hotel and a restaurant, I mean how do you rack up $46,350.04 dollars??! I hope that huge bill wasn't racked up all at one time, and that it was racked up over the course of many months...(and this is coming from someone who shops a lot), but 46 some thousand dollars?? For someone to rack up that amount and refuse to pay or not pay, they have to not give a care in the world....and the owner of Chateau Marmont had to be pretty nice to just banish her from the place and not press some serious charges, because that is a substantial amount of money.
> 
> 
> But I have to say that that stuff *was *all in the past and it seems like she's doing a bit better now, besides living beyond her means like buying expensive things and vacationing when she's really not pulling in much money. The only big negative I can see now is if she is indeed escorting (ick), but it seems like she has kicked drugs and alcohol, although I don't know for sure, so I'm happy for her in that regard, I guess. And she seems to be staying away from Michael and Dina, so that's good.



There was a photo of her drinking alcohol not too long ago. I hope she isn't using but she seems to be engaging in the same behaviors while she was however now she just isn't under the microscope of the LA paps. 

That hotel bill was ridiculous. Im sure I would be hauled away in handcuffs if I skipped out on a 50 dollar lunch.


----------



## simone72

mcb100 said:


> ^She must've taken either a very long vacation or racked up expensive meals at the time. Chateau Marmont is a hotel and a restaurant, I mean how do you rack up $46,350.04 dollars??! I hope that huge bill wasn't racked up all at one time, and that it was racked up over the course of many months...(and this is coming from someone who shops a lot), but 46 some thousand dollars?? For someone to rack up that amount and refuse to pay or not pay, they have to not give a care in the world....and the owner of Chateau Marmont had to be pretty nice to just banish her from the place and not press some serious charges, because that is a substantial amount of money.
> 
> 
> But I have to say that that stuff *was *all in the past and it seems like she's doing a bit better now, besides living beyond her means like buying expensive things and vacationing when she's really not pulling in much money. The only big negative I can see now is if she is indeed escorting (ick), but it seems like she has kicked drugs and alcohol, although I don't know for sure, so I'm happy for her in that regard, I guess. And she seems to be staying away from Michael and Dina, so that's good.


I looked up the Chateau Marmont 1 bedroom penthouse and it's $2700 x night 2 bedroom penthouse is $4500 x night.
 I bet she wasn't sleeping in a regular room so maybe she stayed a couple of weeks and looking at the wine list there's bottles that can cost up to a few thousand each and i'm sure she came with an entourage so maybe more than one room.. They probably thought she was a celebrity and would pay the bill at the end it's not uncommon for guests to pay thousands there for their stay.


----------



## ByeKitty

Dina is back you guys!!

*Look away, Lindsay! Dina Lohan to reunite with ex-husband Michael Lohan on new VH1 spin-off Family Therapy With Dr. Jenn*



> Dina Lohan reunited with ex-husband Michael Lohan on the small screen for a new spin-off of VH1's Couples Therapy.
> According to the Hollywood Reporter, they will join four other celebrity families for three weeks of intensive therapy on Family Therapy With Dr. Jenn.
> The former couple's rocky, arrest-filled on/off 20-year marriage managed to produce four children - Lindsay, 29, Michael Jr., 27, Ali, 21, and Cody, 19.
> 
> Joining the Lohans will be Botched star Tiffany 'New York' Pollard and her mother Sister Patterson, who teased their involvement way back on February 3.
> Jackass daredevil Bam Margera will work out his differences with his hairdresser and cookbook author mother April.
> Teen Mom 3 star Briana DeJesus - who has a three-year-old daughter Nova - will appear with her Orlando-based sister Brittany.
> 
> And entrepreneur Damon Dash - who used to manage rapper Jay Z - will be repairing his damaged relationship with his brothers Jeremy and Bobby.
> Meanwhile, the sixth season of Couples Therapy With Dr. Jenn - featuring Janice Dickinson - premieres October 7 on VH1.



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ohan-new-VH1-spin-Family-Therapy-Dr-Jenn.html


----------



## LilMissCutie

ByeKitty said:


> Dina is back you guys!!
> 
> *Look away, Lindsay! Dina Lohan to reunite with ex-husband Michael Lohan on new VH1 spin-off Family Therapy With Dr. Jenn*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ohan-new-VH1-spin-Family-Therapy-Dr-Jenn.html




Ick :banghead:


----------



## pevitagina

She spent last weekend in Florence, Italy, celebrating her friend's wedding.
And  Lindsay Lohan continued the party along the Italian coast on Thursday  night as she partied with friends in the affluent town of Portofino.
Dining al fresco, the 29-year-old actress flaunted her long, lean legs in a thigh-skimming peach sun-dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aims-slipped-drugs-wedding.html#ixzz3k8VLJoG8 

​


----------



## Freckles1

The latest Lindsey story on yahoo is that she says she was drugged at the wedding!!!!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> The latest Lindsey story on yahoo is that she says she was drugged at the wedding!!!!




and she didn't know it until it was too late...
could be true but lilo likes putting the blame for anything that is wrong in her life on others


----------



## Freckles1

pukasonqo said:


> and she didn't know it until it was too late...
> could be true but lilo likes putting the blame for anything that is wrong in her life on others




Yep. I've a feeling she's trying to stay ahead of something....


----------



## SpeedyJC

> *Lindsay Lohan I Got the Motion in the Ocean
> *
> 
> Lindsay Lohan can be bizarre on land and sea.
> 
> She was on a yacht in St. Tropez Saturday, when she busted a weird series of moves that she felt was good enough to post but then had second thoughts because she immediately took it down.
> 
> Lindsay's still hangin' on yachts ... she's doing something right.
> 
> 
> Read more: [url http://www.tmz.com/2015/08/30/lindsay-lohan-dancing-yacht-video/#ixzz3kJmSi8Qd    [/url]



Wow this is pretty sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently claimed she was 'drugged' when her party antics left her red-faced in Italy.

But Lindsay Lohan had nowhere to hide on Sunday night as another late night saw her stumbling back to her yacht with her heels in hand.

The 29-year-old looked a little worse for wear, her hair messed and her cigarettes in hand, as she arrived back at her plush St. Tropez yacht in the early hours of the morning. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-boat-late-night-St-Tropez.html#ixzz3kXcCVXlH


----------



## chowlover2

Looks like she brought her hooker shoes with her!


----------



## pukasonqo

lilo does the shame walk...again


----------



## Gaby87

I'm usually all for watching a trainwreck, but those pictures make me feel really bad for her. She seems very lost and in need of help. Every time I see her thread updated I think I'm going to click on a new headline saying she's overdosed or dead


----------



## berrydiva

Talk about someone who can't get their life together.


----------



## boxermom

Gaby87 said:


> I'm usually all for watching a trainwreck, but those pictures make me feel really bad for her. She seems very lost and in need of help. Every time I see her thread updated I think I'm going to click on a new headline saying she's overdosed or dead



Exactly. I've made fun of her so often, but these photos are sad.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was scheduled to make an appearance at the Toronto International Film Festival on Sunday.

Instead Lindsay Lohan abruptly cancelled her plans - sparking speculation that her troubled past has seen her banned from Canada.

The troubled starlet kept herself busy with a night out in London on Friday, as Page Six reported the change to her schedule. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...speculated-s-banned-Canada.html#ixzz3lbbyzgaO


----------



## casseyelsie

chowlover2 said:


> Looks like she brought her hooker shoes with her!




I've not seen this thread because I've never been a fan of Linsay but I was very shocked to see u said - HOOKER SHOES?  Why is such shoes considered a hooker shoes? What does that mean?


----------



## ChanelMommy

Woah. She looks much older then her stated age. Partying catches up with you eventually!


----------



## ByeKitty

casseyelsie said:


> I've not seen this thread because I've never been a fan of Linsay but I was very shocked to see u said - HOOKER SHOES?  Why is such shoes considered a hooker shoes? What does that mean?



I think it means "shoes that may as well be worn by streetwalkers"... What is shocking about that? They are shiney, glittery, cheap looking high platform heels.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I hate those boots so much.


----------



## nastasja

Just when her lips started to look better, she goes and injects them again [emoji37]


----------



## Freckles1

CobaltBlu said:


> I hate those boots so much.




Good lord those boots need to be retired


----------



## SpeedyJC

Umm what the heck did I just read??? She posted this on her Instagram 

http://jezebel.com/lindsay-lohan-published-an-essay-about-9-11-plenty-of-1730577983



> They always come back. I love you NYC &#128139;they always come back. I love you NYC &#128139; #godblesstheworld #michaeljackson #rip miss you as my real only private friend. For you: god, for all hurts and wrongs, please let me forgive, Allah please let me be forgiven, and all forgive themselves. Please and thank you. (Someone I was with the night before several towers fell, it felt like not a curse, but more like a spell.. What we think in America is not always clear, we dont have @peta commercials / you just kill deer....with this being said, Im a girl with a reputation mislead... Like a diamond in the rough, you, now, for 25 years have seen me on TV and screen.. So i am programmed &#128314;to stand tough. Black or white - in life, rather than love we create a fight of an ideal situation of an unexceptional, yet unacceptable future that @TMZ @Eonline @HarveylevinTMZ & #harveyweinstein ..couldnt and wouldnt even care to describe any thought of the people we forget to help when a franchise film comes out and, If money means more than freedom- than stay in California. If helping others is a passion, talk to angelina jolie... If you want to be a brilliant actress, work wth Meryl Streep ...at the end of the day- ********** or ********s - BE HERE NOW @oprah and live with integrity. Or go to sleep. The most beautiful life comes cheap. Stop fighting and using artists for distractions. Its boring... &#128591; #UnitedNations


----------



## lanasyogamama

Stay off drugs kids.


----------



## Freckles1

Wtf?? Oh Jesus she's lost her mind


----------



## chowlover2

Is she on acid?


----------



## myown

no idea what she is actually talking about.  it´s like a bad dream where you go through a door and suddenly you are in a different world


----------



## pixiejenna

She has officially hit Courtney  Love level of nonsense. Someone check her into rehab please!


----------



## FreeSpirit71

I read a blind that indicated her married benefactor had dumped her. This may the reason for the sudden decline again.


----------



## tomz_grl

Lord have mercy... That's the most rambling nonsense I've ever read. Please tell me she immediatly deleted it.


----------



## tanya devi

I LOVE those dreams!!!!


----------



## ByeKitty

tanya devi said:


> I LOVE those dreams!!!!



Dreeeaaammmms of acid!


----------



## pursegrl12

oh god....she's pulled a Bynes....


----------



## redney

pursegrl12 said:


> oh god....she's pulled a Bynes....



or a britney


----------



## Freckles1

What's this about her waist and the waist trainer?


----------



## SpeedyJC

Did she ever even meet Michael Jackson???


----------



## berrydiva

Every time I see this thread at the top, I'm sure that it's her death announcement as sad as that is....


----------



## ByeKitty

berrydiva said:


> Every time I see this thread at the top, I'm sure that it's her death announcement as sad as that is....



Ugh, me too... She needs to get it together. I know that's easier said than done for an addict.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's earned quite the reputation for being a party girl.

But Lindsay Lohan appeared to have had a tame one as she was pictured post-night out in East London on Thursday evening.

The Mean Girls actress cut a radiant figure as she was spotted strutting down the length of Brick Lane with a group of girl friends in the late hours.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ots-post-night-East-London.html#ixzz3m7HWBtWg


----------



## chowlover2

I need to get a job writing for the Daily Mail. " Radiant figure "? Where do they dream up this stuff?


----------



## mcb100

I know that she doesn't look that great compared to what she could look like (or used to look like) but I think that this is as good as she's going to look, unless she completely 100% cleans up her act and sadly, I don't think she will. 
  She is young and the skin and things can bounce back quickly but I feel like that would only happen if she stopped absolutely everything (smoking, sun/bad tan, alcohol, partying, and the possibility of drugs?), and I don't think she will....Remember that she has badly damaged her skin, figure, and looks when she was still badly acting out, drinking excessive alcohol, and using a ton of drugs. 


I've seen many young people who even after stopping their drug usage, their looks still never remained exactly the same as they did prior to the drug use + I don't see her cutting absolutely everything out completely, and I feel like until she 100% cuts everything out, her looks will never be awesome again, so ladies & gents, this is as probably as good as it's going to get with this one. I would still root for Lil Lo, but I don't think any comeback is ever going to happen. She seems quite happy (in the above photo), while she's stuck in her ways, partying and doing whatever she wants to do...


----------



## berrydiva

Is that a bruise on her right thigh in the first picture or a tattoo?


----------



## pukasonqo

berrydiva said:


> Is that a bruise on her right thigh in the first picture or a tattoo?




bruise
she also has some scabs on her knucles
why she always gives me the impression she needs to take a long, hot shower with  lots of soap?


----------



## berrydiva

pukasonqo said:


> bruise
> she also has some scabs on her knucles
> why she always gives me the impression she needs to take a long, hot shower with  lots of soap?



She always looks like she has scabies. I didn't even notice the scab.


----------



## boxermom

chowlover2 said:


> I need to get a job writing for the Daily Mail. " Radiant figure "? Where do they dream up this stuff?



Yeah, radiant. Especially with the scabs, bruises and the cigarette hanging out of her mouth. What drivel.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

boxermom said:


> Yeah, radiant. Especially with the scabs, bruises and the cigarette hanging out of her mouth. What drivel.



There's a laundry liquid called Radiant. Maybe they were shading her..lol...saying it looks like she needs a wash.


----------



## boxermom

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a laundry liquid called Radiant. Maybe they were shading her..lol...saying it looks like she needs a wash.



Ah! In that case, they're right!


----------



## berrydiva

FreeSpirit71 said:


> There's a laundry liquid called Radiant. Maybe they were shading her..lol...saying it looks like she needs a wash.


----------



## kymmie

Scabs on your knuckles is very common with those who suffer from Bulimia.


----------



## Prettyn

She always has a bruise on her leg, she must be very active.


----------



## ByeKitty

kymmie said:


> Scabs on your knuckles is very common with those who suffer from Bulimia.



She's looking quite skinny... I hope she's not starving herself on top of all of the other nonsense.


----------



## CobaltBlu

I have the exact bruise. It's from weedwacking. I said it before, she must do a lot of weedwacking.


----------



## lanasyogamama

CobaltBlu said:


> I have the exact bruise. It's from weedwacking. I said it before, she must do a lot of weedwacking.



Obviously!


----------



## CobaltBlu

lanasyogamama said:


> Obviously!



Sometimes the simplest explanation is the best, doll.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been sunning herself around Europe all summer long.

But Lindsay Lohan ensured she was back in her adopted home city of London in time for Fashion Week, putting in a glamorous appearance on the FROW at the Gareth Pugh show on Saturday night.

The 29-year-old actress was sitting pretty in a sheer dress and matching jacket, flashing a hint of her black underwear in the revealing look.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-display-Gareth-Pugh-LFW.html#ixzz3mF0ZEDXK


----------



## pukasonqo

shopping for punters again?
could she stop the smoking and the sun baking? not for our sakes but for her own health...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> Every time I see this thread at the top, I'm sure that it's her death announcement as sad as that is....



I know, for me it's more like seeing something else wrong she's done, more trouble with the law, drugs etc.


----------



## boxermom

God, she looks old in these photos.


----------



## buzzytoes

Girlfriend needs some moisturizer on her face STAT.


----------



## Crystalina

Wow, she looks like a greasy crack whore. And I bet she stinks too.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

I think this is as good as it will get and it is a lot better than seeing her being helped out of night clubs looking like she is knocking on death's door.


----------



## yajaira

I bet shes anemic that would explain the bruises


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's cracking me up with the "I'm so sophisticated" expression.


----------



## SpeedyJC

I know this has been said a million times but she really looks like she needs a a good scruba scrub dub in the tub.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

Her tacky fashion choices aren't helping her one bit. Someone get this girl into some pared down looks, cut those raggedy hair ends and she'd improve. (okay, I know it's a stretch, but it would help)


----------



## Sasha2012

She's known for making brave fashion choices and Lindsay Lohan pulled it out of the bag for LFW. 

The Mean Girls actress looked sensational as she channelled a rock chick look while attending the Nicholas Kirkwood catwalk show at London Fashion Week on Saturday night.

Lindsay, 29, went for an edgy ensemble as she wore a thigh-skimming sequinned dress with racy leather boots and a leather biker jacket. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...silver-mini-dress-LFW-show.html#ixzz3mLAGhSKG


----------



## jun3machina

Is that a chin implant? Wtf am I seeing???


----------



## pukasonqo

SpeedyJC said:


> I know this has been said a million times but she really looks like she needs a a good scruba scrub dub in the tub.




now i have sesame street's "splish, splash i am taking a bath" song in my head!
but yup, she needs a good rub down, rinse, repeat, rinse


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> now i have sesame street's "splish, splash i am taking a bath" song in my head!
> but yup, she needs a good rub down, rinse, repeat, rinse




Agreed! And a haircut too!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/09/23...ht-at-wonderland-mags-10th-anniversary-party/

'Lindsay Lohan blows kisses to photographs while making her way inside Drama nightclub on Tuesday evening (September 22) in Mayfair, London.

The 29-year-old actress looked stylish in a yellow dress as she met up with a few gal pals to head into Wonderland Magazines 10th Anniversary Party held as part of London Fashion Week Spring/Summer 2016.


----------



## ByeKitty

She seriously looks 40 to me...


----------



## mcb100

Kissy faces and peace signs are not very in style anymore...Something we all did when we were like 14.


----------



## tomz_grl

I wonder how much her going rate is? I should get twice that much...


----------



## NicolesCloset

Like the dress


----------



## chowlover2

Who would pay to sleep with her? She should be paying them...


----------



## labelwhore04

chowlover2 said:


> Who would pay to sleep with her? She should be paying them...


----------



## lanasyogamama

How has she not seen how dumb she looks in these kissy face pictures?  They make me embarrassed.


----------



## berrydiva

I don't know how many ways I can rephrase how tragic she looks. It's a challenge at this point.


----------



## saira1214

Lilo at fashion week? Lol.


----------



## Emma150

tomz_grl said:


> I wonder how much her going rate is? I should get twice that much...


lol yeah she look terrible, probably being known as actress for some time give her better rates without former career she wouldnt be even out from  her country.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> How has she not seen how dumb she looks in these kissy face pictures?  They make me embarrassed.




i wonder too, she looks dreadful when she tries so had to look sexy....


----------



## SpeedyJC

saira1214 said:


> Lilo at fashion week? Lol.



Well I don't think she is welcomed at NY fashion week especially after the stunt she pulled with that photographer.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has become quite the mover-and-shaker on the London scene. 

So it was no shock Lindsay Lohan was at the launch of Annabel's new club in the UK capital on Thursday night where Selena Gomez was performing. 

The 29-year-old actress nailed low-key glamour in a loose-fitting black shirt, which she tied at the waist with a thick black belt while showing off her legs in spandex leggings. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Gomez-perform-London-club.html#ixzz3mi7x00S4


----------



## saira1214

SpeedyJC said:


> Well I don't think she is welcomed at NY fashion week especially after the stunt she pulled with that photographer.




Oh really? What happened?


----------



## SpeedyJC

saira1214 said:


> Oh really? What happened?


 
She made a big scene and threw a drink at them. I think people are sick and tired of her beyond tacky behavior.


----------



## pukasonqo

just watched an episode of law and order SVU on netflix with a character based on lilo, happy ending all around, well, sort of


----------



## BagOuttaHell

That youth is long gone.


----------



## thomasj93

Well she does have a nice stack of Cartier Love bracelets!


----------



## coconutsboston

SpeedyJC said:


> I know this has been said a million times but she really looks like she needs a a good scruba scrub dub in the tub.



With a pressure washer!


----------



## veyda

Same old tired poses. Although we are missing the peace sign, did she retire that one?


----------



## Docjeun

She always looks very Orange, wonder if it's a self tanner plus if she wore colors that suited her she might also look better.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Trulyadiva said:


> She always looks very Orange, wonder if it's a self tanner plus if she wore colors that suited her she might also look better.



Didn't she have her own self tanner at some point? Who the heck would look at her and want to buy a self tanner with her name attached to it?


----------



## mcb100

She did have her own self tanner spray at one point, it was called Sevin Nyne. (Don't know why she wanted it misspelled like that.) They used to sell it at Sephora. It actually seemed okay to me, it smelled nice and didn't make my pale skin orange (and everything makes me orange so now I just embrace the pale and stay away from any tanning product.). But it's all discontinued now, no idea why it failed. (Maybe poor sales + her lack of business experience? Who knows?)                                 



I agree though, she always looks orange in every single photograph. I think she is using the wrong self tanner for her skin color and she is probably using way too much of it. Also, if every tanner makes her orange (like me) then she should really just embrace her paleness and stay away from all the tanning products....some people are just like that, they turn orange with any type of self tanner and don't want to use tanning beds (and rightfully so), because they're bad for you. Best thing for her looks would be to just embrace her light skin.


----------



## Ladybug09

coconutsboston said:


> With a pressure washer!



Lol. U so wrong!


----------



## ByeKitty

mcb100 said:


> She did have her own self tanner spray at one point, it was called Sevin Nyne. (Don't know why she wanted it misspelled like that.) They used to sell it at Sephora. It actually seemed okay to me, it smelled nice and didn't make my pale skin orange (and everything makes me orange so now I just embrace the pale and stay away from any tanning product.). But it's all discontinued now, no idea why it failed. (Maybe poor sales + her lack of business experience? Who knows?)
> 
> 
> 
> I agree though, she always looks orange in every single photograph. I think she is using the wrong self tanner for her skin color and she is probably using way too much of it. Also, if every tanner makes her orange (like me) then she should really just embrace her paleness and stay away from all the tanning products....some people are just like that, they turn orange with any type of self tanner and don't want to use tanning beds (and rightfully so), because they're bad for you. Best thing for her looks would be to just embrace her light skin.



Yeah I think so too... Pale skin and freckles looks great on her, I don't understand why she insists on the orange fake tan. Just makes her look dirty.


----------



## SpeedyJC

mcb100 said:


> She did have her own self tanner spray at one point, it was called Sevin Nyne. (Don't know why she wanted it misspelled like that.)



She may have thought that was the proper spelling. Didn't she also have a clothing line  that went under?


----------



## Caz71

Whos buying her paved Loves


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

SpeedyJC said:


> She may have thought that was the proper spelling. Didn't she also have a clothing line  that went under?



She did, it was a leggings line. I remember it was named after Marilyn Monroe's birth date or something.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Caz71 said:


> Whos buying her paved Loves




When  I saw that stack, my first thought is that they're fake.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's made it no secret that she is a big fan of the capital.

So it came as little surprise that Lindsay Lohan was all smiles on Saturday evening when she was pictured leaving The Ivy in London.

Embracing the autumn weather, the fresh faced 29-year-old looked chic and cosy in an all black ensemble as she wrapped up warm.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aps-warm-oversized-coat-thigh-high-boots.html


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> She's made it no secret that she is a big fan of the capital.
> 
> So it came as little surprise that Lindsay Lohan was all smiles on Saturday evening when she was pictured leaving The Ivy in London.
> 
> Embracing the autumn weather, the fresh faced 29-year-old looked chic and cosy in an all black ensemble as she wrapped up warm.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aps-warm-oversized-coat-thigh-high-boots.html


 
She is always out by herself at night or she is with an older man who she is usually never seen with again.


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She's made it no secret that she is a big fan of the capital.
> 
> 
> 
> So it came as little surprise that Lindsay Lohan was all smiles on Saturday evening when she was pictured leaving The Ivy in London.
> 
> 
> 
> Embracing the autumn weather, the fresh faced 29-year-old looked chic and cosy in an all black ensemble as she wrapped up warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aps-warm-oversized-coat-thigh-high-boots.html




" fresh faced " OMG! She looks rough! At least she is covered up and we can't see any bruises!


----------



## tomz_grl

I saw in a People magazine where they interviewed the lead singer of Duran Duran and he said that she's on their new album.


----------



## manpursefan

Do you guys think she's dirty because of those freckles? Cause she looks okay to me  She just looks a bit...tired


----------



## dangerouscurves

manpursefan said:


> Do you guys think she's dirty because of those freckles? Cause she looks okay to me  She just looks a bit...tired




I love freckles! It's her whole appearance. Her hair looks like it needs a good clean.


----------



## Ladybug09

manpursefan said:


> Do you guys think she's dirty because of those freckles? Cause she looks okay to me  She just looks a bit...tired



Ahhh damn, now freckles are dirty!


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> She's made it no secret that she is a big fan of the capital.
> 
> So it came as little surprise that Lindsay Lohan was all smiles on Saturday evening when she was pictured leaving The Ivy in London.
> 
> Embracing the autumn weather, the fresh faced 29-year-old looked chic and cosy in an all black ensemble as she wrapped up warm.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...aps-warm-oversized-coat-thigh-high-boots.html


Fresh faced for post-bender???


----------



## Freckles1

Ladybug09 said:


> Ahhh damn, now freckles are dirty!




Well, I'm filthy then!! Haha


----------



## ByeKitty

To me it's not the freckles that make her look dirty, it's how she slathers them with fake orange tan that does. It's obvious that's not her natural hue, and the freckles make it more obvious that she naturally has a pale complexion. When covered in orange, they turn into this weird dirty looking grey/brown hue.


----------



## chowlover2

ByeKitty said:


> To me it's not the freckles that make her look dirty, it's how she slathers them with fake orange tan that does. It's obvious that's not her natural hue, and the freckles make it more obvious that she naturally has a pale complexion. When covered in orange, they turn into this weird dirty looking grey/brown hue.




Yes!


----------



## pukasonqo

Freckles1 said:


> Well, I'm filthy then!! Haha




and so am i! [emoji13]


----------



## lanasyogamama

I bet she's pretty unhappy that she isn't married yet, esp now that her sister is.


----------



## mcb100

I didn't know that her sister got married.


----------



## lanasyogamama

The model?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ah man, TPF took away my use of all caps that I used for emphasis!


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Ah man, TPF took away my use of all caps that I used for emphasis!


I know, I hate when my CAPs revert to lowercase.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly the shy and retiring type.

So it's fitting that American actress Lindsay Lohan should step out in style while partying across central London on Tuesday evening.

The flame-haired star, 29, was a special VIP guest at the launch of Mark Hill's new hairdressing range with Boots: The Chemist, which took place in Leicester Square's W Hotel.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-retro-LBD-parties-London.html#ixzz3nptKdliE


----------



## mcb100

I think that she's been out of the limelight for a while except for that play and when she's photographed going out at with friends at night, and that she just doesn't know how to pose very well anymore. (I'm just saying in general, not meaning that it's an excuse for her often messy looking appearance or looking alcohol bloated.) Anyone whose not a celebrity anymore, might not know what angles are best for them and how they're going to look in professional photographs. Now someone who's been walking the red carpet, we'd expect that they'd know how to work a camera most of the time. 
   But, that also is not an excuse for the kissy face poses all the time. 


I mean, once you're past 14, we all know that that isn't flattering....but in other ways, I mean, there are almost no flattering pictures of her these days and I think part of it is just her not being a professional in Hollywood anymore and not knowing how to take a flattering photograph. Not making excuses for her, just saying that maybe even if she is doing healthy these days, maybe we will just not see good photos of her anymore?


----------



## chowlover2

Sasha2012 said:


> She is hardly the shy and retiring type.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's fitting that American actress Lindsay Lohan should step out in style while partying across central London on Tuesday evening.
> 
> 
> 
> The flame-haired star, 29, was a special VIP guest at the launch of Mark Hill's new hairdressing range with Boots: The Chemist, which took place in Leicester Square's W Hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...r-retro-LBD-parties-London.html#ixzz3nptKdliE




She looks so much better without that orange tan!


----------



## lanasyogamama

This is how I feel.


----------



## boxermom

Looks like the lip plumpers are back.

BTW, I've never seen shoes worn by men like the ones in the last photo.


----------



## lanasyogamama

boxermom said:


> Looks like the lip plumpers are back.
> 
> BTW, I've never seen shoes worn by men like the ones in the last photo.



Guys shouldn't wear shoes like that!


----------



## Ladybug09

Freckles1 said:


> Well, I'm filthy then!! Haha



Girl, then I'm just straight up dirty!!


----------



## chowlover2

lanasyogamama said:


> Guys shouldn't wear shoes like that!




Agreed!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I hate this nasty kiss pose she does constantly. It's not sexy in the least, ugh!


----------



## Ladybug09

lanasyogamama said:


> Guys shouldn't wear shoes like that!


Mary Jane's, yeah, no.

I had to go back and catch that.


----------



## Sasha2012

Just Jared

Sexy Fish Launch Party held in Berkeley Square on Thursday (October 8) in London, England.


----------



## lanasyogamama

That is as good as she's looked in a long time!  She does bounce back now and then.


----------



## manpursefan

lanasyogamama said:


> That is as good as she's looked in a long time!  She does bounce back now and then.


Agreed


----------



## mcb100

While I'm also sure that sometimes its the difference of professional hair and makeup (or effort), not having alcohol bloat, and being in a put together outfit, I wouldn't disqualify the fact that her funds are probably running out and she probably doesn't have money for a professional hair & makeup artist. It also seems (from watching her old show) that she does not have a stylist, she just buys what she likes from high end boutiques and designers and then tries to make outfits for herself. (But I'm not saying those are the only reasons she has looked bad though. Alcohol, cigarettes, drugs, and bad choices make for a bad physical appearance in people, and we all know that.) 
  I do agree though that it seems that when she looks healthier, she generally looks okay.


----------



## Sasha2012

She never fails to cut a stylish figure on a night out.

And as she attended the star-studded launch of London's latest must-eat restaurant, Sexy Fish, Lindsay Lohan put her most fashionable foot forward as she donned a floral print ensemble.

Arriving at the event on Thursday evening in Berkley Square, Mayfair, the 29-year-old actress channelled a retro vibe in a blue, silk mini dress.  

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...restaurant-floral-ensemble.html#ixzz3oCrBwJNN


----------



## lanasyogamama

Could that guy look any creepier?

I think the fact that her legs are covered is helping a lot.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> Could that guy look any creepier?
> 
> I think the fact that her legs are covered is helping a lot.




the white haired guy or the spooky one in the portrait?


----------



## manpursefan

Love that dress on her!

How can she afford all her stuff though? Besides that play she did a few months ago, is she working on other projects?


----------



## Emma150

manpursefan said:


> Love that dress on her!
> 
> How can she afford all her stuff though? Besides that play she did a few months ago, is she working on other projects?



You havent heard escort rumours ?


----------



## mundodabolsa

Seems like every it and semi-it girl in London went to Eva Cavalli's birthday party.  Has Lilo fallen so badly she can't get an invite or were pics of her just not posted?


----------



## lanasyogamama

pukasonqo said:


> the white haired guy or the spooky one in the portrait?



The spooky one hugging her.  He's giving me the heebie jeebies


----------



## manpursefan

Emma150 said:


> You havent heard escort rumours ?


I've heard the Kardashians have clients in the middle east but I didn't know there were rumours about LiLo too


----------



## manpursefan

lanasyogamama said:


> The spooky one hugging her.  He's giving me the heebie jeebies


That's Matthew Williamson


----------



## manpursefan

mundodabolsa said:


> Seems like every it and semi-it girl in London went to Eva Cavalli's birthday party.  Has Lilo fallen so badly she can't get an invite or were pics of her just not posted?


She was invited https://instagram.com/p/8q8o7uJc0B/?taken-by=lindsaylohan


----------



## mundodabolsa

manpursefan said:


> She was invited https://instagram.com/p/8q8o7uJc0B/?taken-by=lindsaylohan



Ok phew she's not nearly at rock bottom yet then.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Sasha2012 said:


> She never fails to cut a stylish figure on a night out.
> 
> 
> 
> And as she attended the star-studded launch of London's latest must-eat restaurant, Sexy Fish, Lindsay Lohan put her most fashionable foot forward as she donned a floral print ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> Arriving at the event on Thursday evening in Berkley Square, Mayfair, the 29-year-old actress channelled a retro vibe in a blue, silk mini dress.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...restaurant-floral-ensemble.html#ixzz3oCrBwJNN




What bag is she carrying on those pics? Lou? Sweetie?


----------



## lanasyogamama

manpursefan said:


> That's Matthew Williamson



Oops?


----------



## candy2100

She looks like she did back in the day. Good for her.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

I like her mini dress.


----------



## pukasonqo

mundodabolsa said:


> Ok phew she's not nearly at rock bottom yet then.




" yet"being the operative word here...


----------



## Sasha2012

No, ladies and gentlemen, it is not the plot of a post-apocalyptic satire.

It appears Kanye West has inspired others to walk in the footsteps of Yeezus and announce their own bids for the highest political office in the nation.

Lindsay Lohan has declared her desire to take charge of the United States as its Commander and Chief and run for president in 2020.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kanye-West-inspiring-her.html#ixzz3onaNjdQo


----------



## lovely

bless her she is just doing whatever she can to try and stay relevant...

poor thing.


----------



## Emma150

At first she should take care of herself and then maybe could  speak about taking care of others.


----------



## wildblood

HA!

Maybe president of the brothel.


----------



## tomz_grl

I wasn't aware there was a President of the world...


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

My favourite part is the Queen Elizabeth comment. It reminds me of her "Al Gore will help me" rant from a few years ago.


----------



## Livia1

Sasha2012 said:


> No, ladies and gentlemen, it is not the plot of a post-apocalyptic satire.
> 
> It appears Kanye West has inspired others to walk in the footsteps of Yeezus and announce their own bids for the highest political office in the nation.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan has declared her desire to take charge of the United States as its Commander and Chief and run for president in 2020.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...s-Kanye-West-inspiring-her.html#ixzz3onaNjdQo








Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## pukasonqo

ah, lilo...
she should run together with yeezy and be mary magdalene to his yeezus


----------



## manpursefan

Just do another movie Lindsay!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/10/15/lindsay-lohan-enjoys-a-girls-night-out-in-london/

Lindsay Lohan is all smiles as she enjoys a night out on Tuesday (October 13) in London, England.

The 29-year-old actress looked as stylish as ever in a black and white tweed jacket paired with towering black booties.

Lindsay was kind enough to stop and take pictures and sign autographs for fans while making her way to dinner.

She was accompanied by her good friend and socialite Hofit Golan for her night out.

Earlier in the day, Lindsay shared a flick of herself sharing a laugh with photographer, Greg Williams.

Work and play makes a delightful day with @gregwilliamsphotography @_lauraslater, Lindsay posted.


----------



## Sasha2012

She is hardly the shy and retiring type.

So it's fitting that American actress Lindsay Lohan should step out in style while partying in central London on Saturday evening.

The flame-haired star, 29, was spotted at the city's Hakkasan restaurant where she effortlessly turned heads in the classy ensemble.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ee-footwear-parties-London.html#ixzz3owCZsxsy


----------



## Gaby87

She looks sick


----------



## yajaira

I was just about to post she looks great lol


----------



## manpursefan

She looks great minus that eye shadow. Makes her look like she has a pink eye


----------



## Ladybug09

yajaira said:


> I was just about to post she looks great lol


Mee too! Other than the eyeshadow and the outfit.

I don't like those boots....few can rock them.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan couldn't have looked more pleased with herself as she paraded her shopping haul through London on Friday.

The actress, who since returning to the UK has been hitting the party scene hard again, had been indulging in a little retail therapy, and she certainly had the shopping bags to prove it.

Beaming as she passed onlookers in the street, the stylishly-clad American starlet didn't seem ready to drop just yet.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...high-street-style-shopping.html#ixzz3pSW7KMcZ


----------



## pukasonqo

that kissy face again...
i might be slow today but  in the last pics she first poses happily and then decides to hide under her coat? maybe she is trying to show us her leggings!


----------



## manpursefan

Does she live full-time in London now?


----------



## bmini

Ugh, Lindsay, you've been doing this same stuff for a decade now. Isn't she bored?


----------



## DC-Cutie

She looks good - face no longer puffy, lips don't look like she was stung by a bee and she's dressed well.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan looked like she was about to appear on Strictly Come Dancing on Friday night, when she was pictured leaving Project nightclub in London, wearing a very glitzy number. 

The 29-year-old looked very happy indeed as she made her way to a waiting car, wearing a sequined mini dress in blue, which had a maribou trim at the hemline. 

Keeping warm with a pair of black tights, she tottered around in a pair of sky-high platform ankle boots, which had zips up the sides. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isplay-sequined-mini-dress.html#ixzz3pVaP7ltm


----------



## Chloe_chick999

DC-Cutie said:


> She looks good - face no longer puffy, lips don't look like she was stung by a bee and she's dressed well.



Yes, I like her shopping outfit.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Hm. Can't believe I'm about to say this, but she looks good!


----------



## SpeedyJC

She looks good in last photo. I think Lindsay looks best when covered up and with lips that don't look like life preservers.


----------



## chowlover2

SpeedyJC said:


> She looks good in last photo. I think Lindsay looks best when covered up and with lips that don't look like life preservers.




Agreed! She looks healthy in that last pic.


----------



## tulipfield

It's always so back and forth with her.


----------



## CobaltBlu

In the blue dress is the best she has looked in years.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Agree with y'all. She looks healthier. And I like the outfit.


----------



## manpursefan

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan looked like she was about to appear on Strictly Come Dancing on Friday night, when she was pictured leaving Project nightclub in London, wearing a very glitzy number.
> 
> The 29-year-old looked very happy indeed as she made her way to a waiting car, wearing a sequined mini dress in blue, which had a maribou trim at the hemline.
> 
> Keeping warm with a pair of black tights, she tottered around in a pair of sky-high platform ankle boots, which had zips up the sides.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...isplay-sequined-mini-dress.html#ixzz3pVaP7ltm


Beautiful!


----------



## Sasha2012

http://radaronline.com/celebrity-news/watch-what-happens-live-jax-taylor-lindsay-lohan-hook-up/

*Jax Taylor Dishes On One-Time Hook Up With Lindsay Lohan'*

Jax Taylor has nothing to hide when it comes to his previous relationships, affairs and one-night stands!

During an addition of Vander-Dump! on Watch What Happens Live, costar Tom Schwartz spilled the beans on Taylors long list of celebrity hookups, revealing that the reality star once had a tryst with actress Lindsay Lohan.

It was a long time ago, Taylor shared bashfully. It was just once and it was badno, it was good! The situation was justno, she was great.

When show host Andy Cohen asked why she was great, he confessed: She was just veryaffectionate.

As Radar previously reported, Lohan is known for her personal conquest list of 36 men she once slept withwritten during a drunken lunch session with girlfriendsincluding Justin Timberlake and Joaquin Phoenix.

Similarly, Taylor is also known for his many conquests, and Schwartz didnt waste any time in revealing a few of Taylors other hookupseven a rendezvous porn star Bridget B.!

However, Taylors buddy did mention that the reality star has been surprisingly very faithful to current girlfriend Brittany Cartwright.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I watched Mean Girls the other day. Lindsay was a delight; fresh faced, good performance and looked really pretty. I wonder what she would have become in her career had she not chosen this lifestyle?


----------



## manpursefan

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I watched Mean Girls the other day. Lindsay was a delight; fresh faced, good performance and looked really pretty. I wonder what she would have become in her career had she not chosen this lifestyle?


Probably like a younger Tina Fey?


----------



## Ladybug09

manpursefan said:


> Probably like a younger Tina Fey?



I could see that.


----------



## tomz_grl

Every time I see this thread move up, my first thought is oh Lord... she's either dead or has been arrested. That's a sad outlook.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I don't think she ever had the writing talent of Tina Fey.


----------



## buzzytoes

lanasyogamama said:


> I don't think she ever had the writing talent of Tina Fey.




Not the writing, but I could see her doing the comedic acting and hosting awards shows, etc. like Tina has done. Probably directing as well.


----------



## manpursefan

buzzytoes said:


> Not the writing, but I could see her doing the comedic acting and hosting awards shows, etc. like Tina has done. Probably directing as well.


----------



## lanasyogamama

buzzytoes said:


> Not the writing, but I could see her doing the comedic acting and hosting awards shows, etc. like Tina has done. Probably directing as well.



Good point.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan took fashion inspiration from Sharon Tate as she posed for an Instagram post on Thursday.

The actress dressed like Sharon in a 1960's inspired hippie-chic outfit, leaving her hair long and loose as she gazed into her mirror.

'Cancer meets aquarius. I love Sharon Tate,' she wrote, tagging the post 'theme look, hippie winter chic, Lavish Alice.'

But in an unfortunate coincidence the Mean Girls star chose to share her image on the birthday of Sharon's murderer Charles Manson.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hday-killer-Charles-Manson.html#ixzz3rRO6Lco5


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She doesn't look bad. No weird alcohol bloat in her face lol I like her first outfit (the black and floral one).

I've lost hope for her and her acting career though. Sad. I really liked her growing up. :/


----------



## mcb100

She looks okay in the latest photos.


----------



## Emma150

she looks great but how long it lasts...


----------



## Livia1

mindy621_xoxo said:


> She doesn't look bad. No weird alcohol bloat in her face lol I like her first outfit (the black and floral one).
> 
> I've lost hope for her and her acting career though. Sad. I really liked her growing up. :/





mcb100 said:


> She looks okay in the latest photos.





Emma150 said:


> she looks great but how long it lasts...




I must be blind ... I think she looks absolutely awful!


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

She posted pictures referencing Sharon Tate on Charles Manson's birthday? Classy.


----------



## Crystalina

She looks like a haggard old wash out!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> She posted pictures referencing Sharon Tate on Charles Manson's birthday? Classy.



Yeah I know right? She is an idiot.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Bumping this...her dad and his 2nd wife are going to be on Dr Phil tomorrow. Apparently they had their 2 little boys taken away from them by Florida DPS. He's blaming his wife for being unfit.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mrsadkins9399 said:


> Bumping this...her dad and his 2nd wife are going to be on Dr Phil tomorrow. Apparently they had their 2 little boys taken away from them by Florida DPS. He's blaming his wife for being unfit.



That's so sad.  Poor kids.


----------



## manpursefan

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> She posted pictures referencing Sharon Tate on Charles Manson's birthday? Classy.


Maybe it's just a coincidence.


----------



## manpursefan

She looks pretty but I can see her nipples haha


----------



## ForeverYoung87

Sharon Tate looks like the actress who played Jenna on 30 Rock


----------



## coconutsboston

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan took fashion inspiration from Sharon Tate as she posed for an Instagram post on Thursday.
> 
> The actress dressed like Sharon in a 1960's inspired hippie-chic outfit, leaving her hair long and loose as she gazed into her mirror.
> 
> 'Cancer meets aquarius. I love Sharon Tate,' she wrote, tagging the post 'theme look, hippie winter chic, Lavish Alice.'
> 
> But in an unfortunate coincidence the Mean Girls star chose to share her image on the birthday of Sharon's murderer Charles Manson.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...hday-killer-Charles-Manson.html#ixzz3rRO6Lco5



Leave it to Lindsey to keep it classy.


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan is the picture of elegance in LBD and over-the-knee boots at La Legende De La Palme d'Or screening*

She's started production on her first film in two years, The Shadow Within.
But  Lindsay Lohan took a break from her movie comeback to attend the glitzy  after-party for new big screen documentary La Legende De La Palme d'Or  at China Tang in London on Wednesday.
The 29-year-old actress cut a smart and stylish figure in a simple little black dress and statement boots.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boots-La-Legende-screening.html#ixzz3slIzDj9R 

​


----------



## pevitagina

hail to bloated free face yeaay


----------



## yajaira

She looks great


----------



## DC-Cutie

Whatever she's doing, she needs to keep it up


----------



## Hobbsy

DC-Cutie said:


> Whatever she's doing, she needs to keep it up



Wow! +1


----------



## boxermom

It's good to see her natural smile in a few of those pictures--not a posed one, but where she's genuinely happy. It makes a world of difference in her looks.


----------



## Brandless

Yes, she looks good!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She looks healthy.


----------



## pukasonqo

DC-Cutie said:


> Whatever she's doing, she needs to keep it up




yup, fingers xssed , she looks healthy and happy


----------



## SpeedyJC

pevitagina said:


> *Lindsay Lohan is the picture of elegance in LBD and over-the-knee boots at La Legende De La Palme d'Or screening*
> 
> She's started production on her first film in two years, The Shadow Within.
> But  Lindsay Lohan took a break from her movie comeback to attend the glitzy  after-party for new big screen documentary La Legende De La Palme d'Or  at China Tang in London on Wednesday.
> The 29-year-old actress cut a smart and stylish figure in a simple little black dress and statement boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boots-La-Legende-screening.html#ixzz3slIzDj9R
> 
> ​



This is best she looked in while. She  posted on her Instagram a picture of a Hermes blanket and purse telling people to donate blankets to the homeless, how about leaving the designer photo op out and just seriously discuss donating? Oh well, it's a start I guess.


----------



## glamourous1098

She looks sober and showered.  This is big, guys.


----------



## ChanelMommy

Livia1 said:


> I must be blind ... I think she looks absolutely awful!



This.


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

Lindsay looks really good! I don't remember the last time she looked so good! It's about damn time tbh.


----------



## manpursefan

She's filming a new movie? I'm a bit disappointed it's not a chick flick/rom com tbh.


----------



## Sasha2012

http://www.justjared.com/2015/11/30/lindsay-lohan-kevin-hart-party-like-vips-in-dubai/

Lindsay Lohan blows a kiss to the camera while partying at the VIP Room on Sunday night (November 29) in Dubai, United Arab Emirates.

Another star in attendance at the party that evening was comedian Kevin Hart, who was joined by his fiancee Eniko Parrish.


----------



## Livia1

pevitagina said:


> Lindsay Lohan is *the picture of elegance *in LBD and over-the-knee boots at La Legende De La Palme d'Or screening
> 
> She's started production on her first film in two years, The Shadow Within.
> But  Lindsay Lohan took a break from her movie comeback to attend the glitzy  after-party for new big screen documentary La Legende De La Palme d'Or  at China Tang in London on Wednesday.
> The 29-year-old actress cut a smart and stylish figure in a simple little black dress and statement boots.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...boots-La-Legende-screening.html#ixzz3slIzDj9R
> 
> ​



"The picture of elegance"?! She's wearing over-the-knee boots and a miniskirt 

That said, she is looking better.


----------



## littlerock

How convenient, she won't have to change into a nighty when she goes to bed. 2 birds.. 1 stone.


----------



## boxermom

Gotta love the Daily Mail.  *she took a break from her movie comeback*  Her life is one big *break*.


----------



## batfish

Livia1 said:


> I must be blind ... I think she looks absolutely awful!




This. And she's still covered in bruises-what's with the massive bruise on her left arm?


----------



## Sasha2012

Following her West End theatre run last autumn, things have been relatively quiet on the Lindsay Lohan front.

But the 29-year-old actress is back with a bang, as she's appeared in a rather sultry new photoshoot for the winter issue of NOTOFU magazine.

The actress spent a week on the Greek island Mykonos and the images are the first US photoshoot for Lindsay in over a year, marking her stunning comeback.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sultry-magazine-photoshoot.html#ixzz3u8iJOIpf


----------



## Livia1




----------



## poopsie

Love the photog's shadow in the watermelon pic


----------



## Sasha2012

2 more pics

via Daily Mail


----------



## buzzytoes

Wtf is NOTOFU magazine??

Kinda sad that they photo shop her skin to make the freckles disappear.


----------



## Tivo

These no name magazines are just escort catalogues hiding in plane sight.


----------



## coconutsboston




----------



## redney

Advertising


----------



## mcb100

I read somewhere (I believe it was a link from facebook or something?? But it was an actual article located not on facebook.), that these days, she is still managing to pull in 500,000 dollars a year?? How? It listed modeling and stuff from her previous movies, but she can't still be collecting on that, can she? These are tough times....I don't believe that she is making that much.


----------



## Livia1

redney said:


> Advertising





mcb100 said:


> I read somewhere (I believe it was a link from facebook or something?? But it was an actual article located not on facebook.), that these days, she is still managing to pull in 500,000 dollars a year?? How? It listed modeling and stuff from her previous movies, but she can't still be collecting on that, can she? These are tough times....I don't believe that she is making that much.




see above


----------



## manpursefan

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/No_Tofu


----------



## manpursefan

Every time she goes to Dubai, she looks rough


----------



## qudz104

So sad to see someone who was quite a talented actress (the parent trap and mean girls will always be on my list of favorite movies) end up... advertising other services


----------



## SpeedyJC

Sasha2012 said:


> Following her West End theatre run last autumn, things have been relatively quiet on the Lindsay Lohan front.
> 
> But the 29-year-old actress is back with a bang, as she's appeared in a rather sultry new photoshoot for the winter issue of NOTOFU magazine.
> 
> The actress spent a week on the Greek island Mykonos and the images are the first US photoshoot for Lindsay in over a year, marking her stunning comeback.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...sultry-magazine-photoshoot.html#ixzz3u8iJOIpf


 
Yep, when I think sexy I think booze, cigs and watermelon


----------



## boxermom

SpeedyJC said:


> Yep, when I think sexy I think booze, cigs and watermelon



I lol'd at this. Not a pretty picture.


----------



## redney

Had to go to page 6 of the forum to dig up her thread. 

From CDAN blind items revealed:

December 18, 2015
 This former almost A- list mostly movie actress now lives overseas  and is finally becoming a footnote in acting history. How does she spend  her spare time? Commenting on photos of herself published in The Daily  Mail under the name Starlet_Scarlett
_Lindsay Lohan_


----------



## saira1214

redney said:


> Had to go to page 6 of the forum to dig up her thread.
> 
> From CDAN blind items revealed:
> 
> December 18, 2015
> This former almost A- list mostly movie actress now lives overseas  and is finally becoming a footnote in acting history. How does she spend  her spare time? Commenting on photos of herself published in The Daily  Mail under the name Starlet_Scarlett
> _Lindsay Lohan_



Lol.  I think she was posting here for some time too.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

What is Lindsay even doing now?


----------



## pukasonqo

Babydoll Chanel said:


> What is Lindsay even doing now?




"resting" (code name for escorting)


----------



## chowlover2

pukasonqo said:


> "resting" (code name for escorting)


----------



## Sasha2012

She is no stranger when it comes to standing in the spotlight.

So proving to be a seasoned vet, Lindsay Lohan looked great on Thursday evening at the opening night of Matthew Perry's turn in West End play The End of Longing.

Posing for pictures at London's Playhouse Theatre, the 26-year-old looked chic in black while fellow actress Emily Atack was equally elegant in blue. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...psuit-End-Longing-premiere.html#ixzz3zvfLP3EB


----------



## redney

Dare I say she looks good! Healthy, even too!


----------



## pixiejenna

She looks good in these pics. She's covered up and whatever she injected into her face has disappeared. I hope she keeps it up. She still looks a tad on the thin side but I'll take it this is the best she's looked in eons.


----------



## myown

wow. what happened to her? she looks amazing!


----------



## buzzytoes

She looks strangely healthy and normal, but what's with the weird front yellow tooth?? I thought she had veneers??


----------



## Crystalina

Sasha2012 said:


> She is no stranger when it comes to standing in the spotlight.
> 
> 
> 
> So proving to be a seasoned vet, Lindsay Lohan looked great on Thursday evening at the opening night of Matthew Perry's turn in West End play The End of Longing.
> 
> 
> 
> Posing for pictures at London's Playhouse Theatre, the 26-year-old looked chic in black while fellow actress Emily Atack was equally elegant in blue.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...psuit-End-Longing-premiere.html#ixzz3zvfLP3EB




Wow! She actually looks sober and kind of pretty! 

I'm happy for her!


----------



## uhpharm01

buzzytoes said:


> She looks strangely healthy and normal, but what's with the weird front yellow tooth?? I thought she had veneers??



But doesn't she smoke


----------



## buzzytoes

uhpharm01 said:


> But doesn't she smoke



She does but I find it odd that only one is yellow? I mean I know veneers can stain but do they stain as easily as regular teeth? Maybe it is just weird lighting.


----------



## uhpharm01

buzzytoes said:


> She does but I find it odd that only one is yellow? I mean I know veneers can stain but do they stain as easily as regular teeth? Maybe it is just weird lighting.



The two front teeth look yellow to me. I'm not sure about how easily veneers can staying vs regular teeth.


----------



## Swanky

*'He keeps her out of trouble': Lindsay Lohan 'finds love with Russian businessman Egor Tarabasov after four months of dating'*


Lindsay Lohan has found love with a Russian businessman after four months of dating. 
The  unlucky-in-love actress, 29, is said to have her family's blessing over  her romance with new beau Egor Tarabasov, who they believe 'keeps her  out of trouble'.
According to TMZ,  the former child star has been officially dating her new man since  before Christmas, and the pair have already enjoyed numerous lavish  breaks together. 







Lindsay Lohan appears to  have found romance once again with new beau Egor Tarabasov, who she is  believed to have been dating for four months - with her family's  blessing

The website reports the 22-year-old 'has the Lohan family stamp of approval'.
And  Lindsay is said to be so smitten with her new beau, that she took him  to New York for Christmas - specifically to meet her family.

MailOnline has contacted a representative of Lindsay's for comment.
However  while Lindsay and Egor haven't taken their relationship directly into  the public eye, the Mean Girls star has posted several pictures of Egor  to her social media accounts in the past weeks.




TMZ  reports the actress, 29, has been officially dating the businessman  since before Christmas, and the relationship has even been given the  stamp of approval by her mother, Dina

Sharing  a snapshot into her private life with her 4.3million followers, the  actress posted a black and white photo of herself and a young man - who  is believed to be Egor.
And  in the caption she appeared to coyly hint at a great romance, as she   appeared to reference her role in the romantic movie Liz & Dick,  which told the tale of Elizabeth Taylor and Richard Burton's  rollercoaster romance.
She  wrote: 'I hope that #ElizabethTaylor is watching over me to see this  #icons thank you to my #bff @patscar for inviting me to Gstaad for the  first time since I was 2 years old [sic]'.
Smiling  coyly into the camera as the young gent pretends to bite her shoulder,  Lindsay looks to be firmly at ease, and very happy, to be at the centre  of his attentions.
The photo was taken while the actress and a group of friends enjoyed a spot of skiing in Switzerland at the end of February. 




 While Lindsay and Egor  are yet to appear in public together, she has shred a number of pictures  of a young man, believed to be the 22-year-old businessman, on her  Instagram account recently






 Lindsay appeared to  confirm the pair were an item during a skiing trip to Switerland in  Febraury, which she enjoyed in the company of close friends

And in  another snap from the alpine break, Egor can be seen relaxing at a  table and engrossed in his phone, with Lindsay snapping a natural shot  of her rumoured beau and a friend.
Summing up her elated mood, she simply captioned the photo: 'Such a wonderful day.'
The  Canyons star recently declared her love for a mystery man, believed to  be Egor, on Instagram last week, captioning it: 'I love him.' 
The  mystery man, who is grinning ear to ear while dressed in just a blazer  and trousers, appears to be the spitting image of Egor.
In the snap, the man's face is only partially visible as he stands with his hands in the pockets of his black hued trousers. 
Website  Russia Beyond The Headlines reports that Egor is a real estate agent  who resides in London, and is the son of millionaire Dmitry Tarabasov.






    The Canyons star recently  declared her love for a mystery man, believed to be Egor, on Instagram  last week, captioning it: 'I love him'


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-declares-s-love-Instagram.html#ixzz42PzSWX00
​http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## redney

She found a john who's willing to be named publicly. Ahh, youth.


----------



## twinkle.tink

She looks happy and healthy, good for her!


----------



## knasarae

Well she certainly does look improved, so good for her.


----------



## coconutsboston

She looks healthy, good for her!


----------



## bisousx

redney said:


> She found a john who's willing to be named publicly. Ahh, youth.



Hahaha i literally thought the same thing: he's too young to know any better


----------



## dr.pepper

Wow she looks light years better!


----------



## pukasonqo

fingers xssed this is a lasting change!


----------



## SpeedyJC

> *Lindsay Lohan: I turned down night of fun with One Directions Harry Styles*
> 
> 
> HARRY STYLES flings with KENDALL JENNER, TAYLOR SWIFT and countless others   have earned him the title of pops ultimate ladies man.
> But there is one famous female the ONE DIRECTION star couldndt get his   hands on  LINDSAY LOHAN.
> 
> 
> Lilo has revealed how she was once forced to turn Harry down after he appeared   at her hotel bedroom unannounced in the hope of some fun.
> 
> 
> The actress was tucked up in bed and didnt even recognise the singer when he   knocked on her door at 2am dressed up to the nines.  During her visit to Bizarre HQ yesterday for her debut as guest-editor, she   told me: I didnt know it was him. He was in a suit. I said, Well, youre very good-looking can I help you?  That was it. He was like, Im Harry. Gavin and Michael sent me here. I was in bed. I was   like, Im going to bed but it was nice to meet you. It was 2am, I had just come back from an AA meeting. I looked like s*** too.   I was wearing a big hotel robe, I had a slip under it. It was not a good   look. I was watching some really cheesy movie too. You could totally hear it in the   background.
> 
> 
> It didnt click who he was at the time. I told my sister the next day and she   was like, Wait, are you kidding me? Do you understand? Do you have his   number? Can I have it? Quick-thinking Harry claimed his mates had tricked him into going to Lindsays   hotel room by pretending there was an after-party taking place there. She added: I saw him in LA recently. I think its probably awkward on both   our parts now.
> 
> 
> I have let Lindsay loose on Bizarre for the day and she didnt let me down,   airing showbiz secrets and her frank opinions on the worlds biggest   A-listers.
> After a tumultuous decade, Lindsay, who turns 30 in July, has turned her life   around.
> She told me: The people who I used to hang out with are waking up at 5am now I wake up at 9am. I have more self-control. I got into meditation. I dont feel the pressure   that I used to feel.
> 
> 
> *Ten years of my life was wasted because of me being made an example of.*
> Once I finished with that my hands were clean and I said, Right, Im going   to go and take care of me.
> 
> 
> Lindsay was on amazing form during her visit to Bizarre HQ and looked better   than ever too. If she ever wants a job on my column, she knows where to come.
> 
> 
> Read more:http://www.thescottishsun.co.uk/sco...n-turned-down-Harry-Styles.html?redirect=true


 

Just when I start to think she is doing better she says stupid crap like this and I realize that she is still the same immature woman who honestly thinks she did no wrong and that she was a victim of the legal system when in reality she deserved more than what she got.


----------



## buzzytoes

Pretty sure no one believes your story Lindsay! 

Glad to see she is still looking healthy. Maybe she had to sober up in order to keep her meal ticket.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has become quite the permanent fixture on the celebrity social circuit since settling in London in 2014.

And Lindsay Lohan proved to be the stand-out star once again on Thursday evening as she led the famous guests at Matthew Williamson's first furniture launch which was held in the stunning surroundings of celebrity haunt Sexy Fish.

The Mean Girls actress injected a fresh dose of sex appeal into the event as she rocked up in knee-high socks and a little black coat-dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-stockings-LBD-designer-furniture-launch.html


----------



## buzzytoes

I have to say her skin looks amazingly clear and clean.


----------



## stylemepretty

It's like someone scrubbed her clean after a decade of not showering. She looks great.


----------



## berrydiva

She looks good.


----------



## boxermom

No bloat, no fillers, she looks natural and happy.


----------



## Gaby87

She does look much better: clean and sober. She looks really aged considering how young she is, like the damage has already been done.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Gaby87 said:


> She does look much better: clean and sober. She looks really aged considering how young she is, like the damage has already been done.


 
I agree. I mean this is the best she has looked in ages and it does look like someone forced her to take a long hot steamy shower but she still has that rode hard put away wet look to her.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I can't even find her pretty anymore,  she's acted so ugly in her behavior for so long.


----------



## qudz104

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't even find her pretty anymore,  she's acted so ugly in her behavior for so long.




Agreed. Does she look decent, sure but not pretty.


----------



## knasarae

She will never look as good as she did before she fell down the rabbit hole but this... I'll take it.  Like when Brittney Spears combs her hair or her clothes match. Small victories.


----------



## pukasonqo

baby steps ladies, baby steps...


----------



## SpeedyJC

lanasyogamama said:


> I can't even find her pretty anymore,  she's acted so ugly in her behavior for so long.


 
I see what you are saying. I mean this may seem harsh but for me the ugly on her inside shines through to her outside, same feeling I get with Kim K.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's made a home for herself in London and is a regular on the party scene.

And Lindsay Lohan stole the show when she attended the 2016 Asian Awards in London on Friday night, ensuring all eyes were on her in a flowing gown with cut-outs at the hips.

The 29-year-old American beauty swept down the red carpet in the billowing patterned number, making a fashionably late appearance at the bash.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ows-cut-dress-Asian-Awards.html#ixzz45NhrtmC0


----------



## megs0927

Agreed. She doesn't look great. But she sure looks great for LL. Hope she keeps it up.


----------



## lizmil

That dress is hideous.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## saira1214

That dress looks terrible on her. Glad she finally got her act together.


----------



## berrydiva

She's looking so much better. I like that dress, it's different.


----------



## glamourous1098

It's not a great dress, but she looks clean and sober, so I'd call that an upgrade.


----------



## mkr

She doesn't look like herself anymore.


----------



## pukasonqo

thank god we missed the kissy face! [emoji13]


----------



## SpeedyJC

i think she looks nasty in that dress, honestly don't want to see her nipples.


----------



## boxermom

Awful dress but she looks better. I hope she's genuinely happy.


----------



## saira1214

She's supposedly engaged to her Russian boyfriend.

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity...s-engaged-to-boyfriend-egor-tarabasov-w202453


----------



## ebonyone

I wish them the best and happiness if she is doing better good for her.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

He's 22. Ok. I guess.

Watching her parents on Family Therapy. smh.


----------



## Sassys

No comment


----------



## ebonyone

Her rep says they are not engaged.


----------



## myown

I dont think he´s handsome...


----------



## myown

gosh i sound mean


----------



## SpeedyJC

myown said:


> I dont think he´s handsome...


 
Well she isn't exactly a looker herself.


Now I sound mean....


----------



## Sasha2012

Last week she put on a steamy display with her rumoured fiancé Egor Tarabasov aboard a yacht.

And the love-in continued for actress Lindsay Lohan on Thursday as she snuggled up to her 22-year-old beau at a private screening of Disney's Alice Through The Looking Glass at the Bulgari Hotel in London.

The 29-year-old starlet kept it modest and elegant, pairing an ankle-length skirt with a matching button-up vest in a dizzying black-and-white pattern.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ce-Looking-Glass-screening.html#ixzz49puSL1sI


----------



## BadAzzBish

She looks like an old Reno hooker. Smh


----------



## Emma150

She looks like she could be his mother


----------



## abcde

I'm not her fan, but I think she looks healthy, happy and mature. Kudos to her for turning her life around.


----------



## alansgail

myown said:


> I dont think he´s handsome...


Didn't know one had to be "handsome" to be engaged. Maybe times have changed?


----------



## uhpharm01

Emma150 said:


> She looks like she could be his mother



I agree


----------



## uhpharm01

alansgail said:


> didn't know one had to be "handsome" to be engaged. Maybe times have changed?



+1


----------



## uhpharm01

ebonyone said:


> Her rep says they are not engaged.



What!!


----------



## Junkenpo

The boyfriend looks a like a whiskered ralph macchio knock off. LL looks a lot older than she should.


----------



## Grande Latte

Linsay Lohan is born pretty. She's just been getting too much sun. It's really aging her. She's still young, no?


----------



## tulipfield

Grande Latte said:


> Linsay Lohan is born pretty. She's just been getting too much sun. It's really aging her. She's still young, no?




Too much sun, too many drugs, too many cigarettes, too much alcohol.

I'm her age without all the access to cosmetic treatments that she must have and yet I don't think you'd mistake us for the same age if you saw us together.  Money and fame can't buy the common sense to take care of yourself.


----------



## Stansy

She looks happy and healthy, esp compared to the train wreck she used to be.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

It is good to see her not looking a hot mess but wow has she aged. She looks at least ten years older than her real age.


----------



## DC-Cutie

BadAzzBish said:


> She looks like an old Reno hooker. Smh



you didn't even give her vegas hooker status.  LOL.. you gave you rundown Reno!!!


----------



## mcb100

I think that she is pretty when she looks healthy looking.


----------



## BadAzzBish

DC-Cutie said:


> you didn't even give her vegas hooker status.  LOL.. you gave you rundown Reno!!!


Gotta keep it real! [emoji6]


----------



## myown

alansgail said:


> Didn't know one had to be "handsome" to be engaged. Maybe times have changed?



seems like I offended you


----------



## Sasha2012

She had just jetted into the British capital, and Kourtney Kardashian had none other than her 'long lost twin' to show her around for a night on the town.

The 37-year-old was spotted making her exit from Restaurant Ours in London with Lindsday Lohan on Wednesday, a day which also saw the reality star take a Snapchat selfie of themselves sporting matching flower crowns as she declared in the caption, 'I found my long lost twin.' 

Also tagging along on the night out was Lindsay's rumoured fiancé Egor Tarabasov, who was trailing behind the new besties. 

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ay-Lohan-night-town-London.html#ixzz4B7SzePPi


----------



## chowlover2

I need to get a job at the Daily Mail! Long, lost twins? Where do they come up with this stuff?


----------



## NicolesCloset

Is her fiance a rich man

Sent from my SGH-M919N using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myown

at least Kurtney looks older than Lindsay. Means Linds looks pretty great


----------



## Emma150

chowlover2 said:


> I need to get a job at the Daily Mail! Long, lost twins? Where do they come up with this stuff?


They are good at trolling , obviously most comments would be twins?! where ?


----------



## myown

didnt they wrote "twins" because Lindsay or Courtney captured the picture "twins"? They just picked up that phrase?


----------



## pukasonqo

methinks they are trying to push how youthful kougar kourtney looks, although comparing her to lilo makes lilo look much better
plus kougar kourtney needs a story line otherwise is back to snooze town with her!


----------



## Ladybug09

The fiance looks a little like James Franco.


----------



## mkr

pukasonqo said:


> methinks they are trying to push how youthful kougar kourtney looks, although comparing her to lilo makes lilo look much better
> plus kougar kourtney needs a story line otherwise is back to snooze town with her!


And this is supposed to make her more interesting?  It is working.

No really.:tumbleweed:


----------



## Rouge H

I wish her happiness like she's never had before with her fiancé. Lindsay is long overdue for true love and a new beginning.


----------



## Grande Latte

Rouge H said:


> I wish her happiness like she's never had before with her fiancé. Lindsay is long overdue for true love and a new beginning.



+1. I really wish her well too.


----------



## mkr

This girl is extremely talented.  I've seen some of her movies.  Does she ever work?  Or is she kinda blacklisted now?


----------



## qudz104

mkr said:


> This girl is extremely talented.  I've seen some of her movies.  Does she ever work?  Or is she kinda blacklisted now?




I miss her movies!!


----------



## Emma150

Her legs look terrible on these


----------



## Chagall

Emma150 said:


> Her legs look terrible on these




She looks so much older than her years. Sad, she was lovely growing up.


----------



## westvillage

^^. Face and lip fillers, and work like she's obviously had, only make a young person look older, not better. Her face is morphing into her mother's.  I'm not a fan of the 2 inches of root growth either because it doesn't look intentional, just neglectful.  She always has bruised legs and she should wear leg makeup or something like that if she's going to pose in a short outfit  ... the legs are a big part of the whole look. I'm always rooting for her  but .. damn .. she needs a consistent style monitor because she just cannot pull herself together on her own.


----------



## Chagall

westvillage said:


> ^^. Face and lip fillers, and work like she's obviously had, only make a young person look older, not better. Her face is morphing into her mother's.  I'm not a fan of the 2 inches of root growth either because it doesn't look intentional, just neglectful.  She always has bruised legs and she should wear leg makeup or something like that if she's going to pose in a short outfit  ... the legs are a big part of the whole look. I'm always rooting for her  but .. damn .. she needs a consistent style monitor because she just cannot pull herself together on her own.




She definitely needs someone to direct her. Does she not have a stylist?


----------



## pukasonqo

Chagall said:


> She definitely needs someone to direct her. Does she not have a stylist?




she now is BFF and a virtual twin with kougar kourtney, things can only improve from now on!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan tried out her best Dirty Dancing skills on fiance Egor Tarabasov on Sunday in Mykonos as she celebrated her 30th birthday.

Though aside from her near nip-slip in a backless white swimsuit, her smooth moves seemed to have zero romantic appeal.

The Mean Girls actress - with her waif-like form and previous dance experience - simply couldn't seem to keep her balance, despite 22-year-old beloved beau Egor's busy hands and her many futile attempts at the famous water lift.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-water-lift-Egor-Tarabasov.html#ixzz4ELTqAMeE


----------



## uhpharm01

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan tried out her best Dirty Dancing skills on fiance Egor Tarabasov on Sunday in Mykonos as she celebrated her 30th birthday.
> 
> Though aside from her near nip-slip in a backless white swimsuit, her smooth moves seemed to have zero romantic appeal.
> 
> The Mean Girls actress - with her waif-like form and previous dance experience - simply couldn't seem to keep her balance, despite 22-year-old beloved beau Egor's busy hands and her many futile attempts at the famous water lift.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-water-lift-Egor-Tarabasov.html#ixzz4ELTqAMeE


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan allegedly threw her fiancé's phone into the sea, sparking a huge row.

The Mean Girls actress was reportedly infuriated after reading a text message on Egor Tarabasov's mobile device and stunned their friends and family - including the businessman's mother Elena - at Chinawhite on Rakkan Beach in Mykonos with her explosive reaction.

And Egor quickly retaliated, throwing a drink over the 30-year-old star.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...phone-sea-Mykonos-vacation.html#ixzz4ELXxIA00


----------



## pixiejenna

Wtf is going on with her? She has bruises on her legs, arms, and shoulders. 

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## chowlover2

The bruises are even worse from the back view.


----------



## pixiejenna

I know it's really concerning to see so many bruises. Is she being abused, is her health really that bad that she bruises that easily, or is she using/drinking that much that she doesn't know where they are "coming from" because she's so out of it?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> Lindsay Lohan tried out her best Dirty Dancing skills on fiance Egor Tarabasov on Sunday in Mykonos as she celebrated her 30th birthday.
> 
> Though aside from her near nip-slip in a backless white swimsuit, her smooth moves seemed to have zero romantic appeal.
> 
> The Mean Girls actress - with her waif-like form and previous dance experience - simply couldn't seem to keep her balance, despite 22-year-old beloved beau Egor's busy hands and her many futile attempts at the famous water lift.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-water-lift-Egor-Tarabasov.html#ixzz4ELTqAMeE


hahahahahaha


----------



## Stephie2800

And she´s back!!!!


----------



## bisousx

Losing your temper in front of the potential MIL? Not smart, Lindsay. She needs to hook it (pun intended) and trap him already, but methinks it's too late if he's already creeping around.


----------



## Deco

Is that the American from the ladies of London show?


----------



## Sasha2012

Her intentions may have been heartfelt but Lindsay Lohan has drawn criticism over her decision to make an appeal for a better world while posing in a babydoll nightie.

The Mean Girls star shared a photo on her Instagram on Monday in which she sits provocatively on a bed wearing a low-cut and short blue and white patterned nightdress.

Alongside it she wrote: 'If history were to be folded ...Where would we put the crease? Pray for the ones we lose everyday and appreciate every breathe you we all take #nice #turkey #turnup and do something (goodnight and sleep with an idea for the future).

Lindsay's post immediately drew comparisons to one earlier this month by Mischa Barton.

The former star of The OC shared a photo, since deleted, showing her in a bikini and holding a wine glass on a yacht while expressing her sorrow at the shooting death of Alton Sterling by police officers in Baton Rouge, Louisiana.

Mischa, 30, was widely ridiculed on social media with people posting comments deriding her for calling cops 'pigs' and for proclaiming solidarity with Sterling while baring her skin and sipping wine on a yacht.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...oses-bed-flimsy-nightdress.html#ixzz4EtjVtUOX


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't even understand what that history line means....


----------



## Emma150

*Busted! Lindsay Lohan confirms she IS engaged and suggests she's pregnant... but only as she calls out fiance Egor Tarabasov for being at a club with ANOTHER GIRL*

*



*
*http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ls-fiance-Egor-Tarabasov-lying-club-GIRL.html*


----------



## artjen

I was just scrolling through instagram and she just posted some pics and indicated her fiance was cheating 

Sent from my SM-G900P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pixiejenna

Weird that she's pregnant when her fiance is caught out with another girl. Is someone still in high school? Seriously I hope she's not pregnant that poor kid will need rehab when it comes out of her￼ .

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cinamonn_girl

I don't believe she's pregnant - she wants some attention and drama to be written about  but, if she's really pregnant then I seriously hope that baby will calm her down.


----------



## Emma150

Yeah i also think that pregnancy story is more trolling than reality, but if true, poor baby


----------



## myown

Emma150 said:


> Yeah i also think that pregnancy story is more trolling than reality, but if true, poor baby


didnt she said she would be pregnant like 5 years ago or so? i think i remember something like that


----------



## coconutsboston

She is probably using again. None of those posts sounded like they came from someone in their right mind. That's an understatement...


----------



## Sasha2012

*http://www.justjared.com/2016/07/24...abasov-of-strangling-her-in-disturbing-video/

Lindsay Lohan Accuses Egor Tarabasov of Strangling Her in Disturbing Video*

*Lindsay Lohan* and her fiance *Egor Tarabasov* got into an explosive fight where she has accused him of strangling her.

The video, obtained by _The Sun_, apparently took place this weekend at her home in London.

“He just strangled me. He almost killed me,” *Lindsay* screams. “Please please please. He just strangled me. He almost killed me. Everybody will know. Get out of my house.”

“Do it. I dare you again. You’re f*****g crazy. You sick f**k. You need help. It’s my house get out of my house,” *Lindsay *says, before shouting at *Egor*, “I’m done. I don’t love you anymore. You tried to kill me. You’re a f*****g psycho…We are finished.”

“No Egor you’ve been strangling me constantly. You can’t strangle a woman constantly and beat the **** out of her and think it’s ok. Everybody saw you touch me. It’s filmed. Get out! Get out,” *Lindsay *can be heard screaming.

Police reportedly arrived on the scene to an empty house, and said no arrests were made.

That same evening, *Lindsay *accused *Egor* of cheating via some posts on social media, and she strongly implied that she is pregnant with his child.

The video is disturbing. To watch, visit TheSun.co.uk.


----------



## Sasha2012

Recent pictures in Greece.

































via Just Jared


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan accuses fiancé of cheating, hints she’s pregnant*

Lindsay Lohan accused her fiance of cheating on her with a “Russian hooker” and hinted at being pregnant in a bizarre attention-seeking social-media rant.

The 30-year-old “Mean Girls” star lashed out at her 23-year-old millionaire Russian beau, Egor Tarabasov, on Instagram on Saturday night, fuming, “Thanks for not coming home tonight.”

“Fame changes people. I guess I was the same at 23 . . . Sh - - ty time — it changes at 26/27,” she posted along with a photo of his face scribbled out.

Her meltdown over the relationship drama deepened later, when Lohan posted a video of him partying at a club with famed socialite Dasha Pashevkina — who is a fashion designer — calling him a cheater and her a ‘hooker.’

“Wow thanks #fiance with Russian hooker . . . First time in my life, bare with [me], he cheated on me with hooker,” she griped on the social-media app.

Lohan later posted the woman’s home address and e-mail on social media with a rant that included a Donald ***** hashtag, although she eventually deleted it.

Not long after, Lohan inexplicablysuggested she was knocked up, tweeting,“Lindsay Lohan labour pains trailer — I am pregnant!!” along with an image from her 2009 movie “Labor Pains.”

The video of Tarabasov partying has since been deleted along with the Instagram rant.

Tarabasov and Pashevkina, who we’re told is ‘absolutely not’ a hooker, have yet to respond publicly to her outburst.

The troubled actress, who has a history of drug and alcohol abuse, was reportedly engaged to Tarabasov in April after six months of dating. A spokesman for Lohan — who has recently claimed to have left her wild past behind and has been living in London — didn’t respond to calls and e-mails on Sunday.

http://pagesix.com/2016/07/24/lindsay-lohan-accused-fiance-of-cheating-in-wild-instagram-rant/


----------



## Emma150

Sasha2012 said:


> *http://www.justjared.com/2016/07/24...abasov-of-strangling-her-in-disturbing-video/
> 
> Lindsay Lohan Accuses Egor Tarabasov of Strangling Her in Disturbing Video*
> 
> *Lindsay Lohan* and her fiance *Egor Tarabasov* got into an explosive fight where she has accused him of strangling her.


Oh god so surprising .... not


----------



## Emma150

Anyway after seeing the video i actually felt sorry for her.


----------



## NicolesCloset

They both look ass cracked and coke packed


----------



## DiorT

His facial hair creeps me out.  Looks like a weasel.


----------



## mkr

Well he's rich and she's blown through her fortune, so I guess she better get pregnant.  Seems to work for everyone else.


----------



## bisousx

Emma150 said:


> Anyway after seeing the video i actually felt sorry for her.



Yea. The irony of her calling her friend a hooker is rich. But no one deserves to get beaten. I hope she someday settles for a simpler life with someone who treats her well. I normally would roll my eyes at her, but I also don't think she ever had a chance, between Hollywood and her messed up family.


----------



## pixiejenna

I guess this explains all the bruises we saw on her in those beach pics I wondered about. As bat sh!t cray cray as she is I feel bad for her no one deserves to be abused. I'm guessing it's legit because they've  already reported that she's already on her way back to the states. I hope she can get the help she needs.

Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan Says She and Fiancé Are Working to 'Solve Our Personal Matters' After Claims of Violence and Cheating*

Following a dramatic weekend, Lindsay Lohan is asking fans for privacy while she works things out with fiancé Egor Tarabasov.

"I would appreciate if these speculations regarding my personal life would respectfully come to a halt," Lohan wrote on Instagram on Monday, captioning a photo of a heart-shaped cloud. "Unfortunately, a private matter has become more public than I can control and I would be extremely grateful if my fiancé and myself could discuss our personal matters on our own."

She concluded, "There are more important things going on in the world than our relationship. Please leave us be to solve our personal matters."

The message comes after a dramatic weekend for the couple. On Friday and Saturday, Lohan accused Tarabasov of cheating and hinted at a pregnancy in a series of since-deleted social media posts.

Late Sunday, video was released by British newspaper _The Sun_ purporting to show Lohan fighting with Tarabasov. The footage appears to be shot from someone in a neighboring building, but PEOPLE could not verify the authenticity of the video. (Lohan and Tarabasov could not be reached for comment.) The woman in the clip speaks with an American accent and identifies herself as Lohan while arguing with a man.

The sobbing woman can be heard yelling to her neighbors from an outdoor balcony, "He just strangled me. He almost killed me."

The woman continued, "You've been strangling me constantly. You can't strangle a woman constantly and beat the s—-t out of her and think it's OK. Everybody saw you touch me. It's filmed. Get out! Get out."

While London police cannot confirm the involvement of Lohan or Tarabasov, 22, in the domestic incident, the police did confirm to PEOPLE that officers were called to the address stated in the video "on Saturday, 23 July at 05:10 hours following a report of a woman in distress."

Police confirmed that the "forced entry into the address," but found no one inside the property. Both occupants were later "found to be safe and well," authorities said.

http://www.people.com/article/lindsay-lohan-asks-for-privacy-after-fight


----------



## mkr

She's the one who put all her business out there.  So they are not speculations.  She did it with her own hands.  I feel for her if he's abusing her but at the same time I think she might be losing it.  Again.


----------



## myown

Emma150 said:


> Anyway after seeing the video i actually felt sorry for her.


yeah me too. poor lindsay. I thought a new love would help her, but it doesnt  seem like. she need sam ronson back!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

I thought it was a drunk man yelling in that video before I realized it was Lindsay...


----------



## coconutsboston

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I thought it was a drunk man yelling in that video before I realized it was Lindsay...


So did I!


----------



## SpeedyJC

pixiejenna said:


> I guess this explains all the bruises we saw on her in those beach pics I wondered about. As bat sh!t cray cray as she is I feel bad for her no one deserves to be abused. I'm guessing it's legit because they've  already reported that she's already on her way back to the states. I hope she can get the help she needs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T530NU using PurseForum mobile app



But she has always been covered in bruises since long before meeting Egor. She seems so jealous and unstable, I find it hard to believe anything that comes out of her mouth. She isn't in the states she is in Italy vacationing again.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Babydoll Chanel said:


> I thought it was a drunk man yelling in that video before I realized it was Lindsay...


I thought it was a man too!


----------



## Sassys

*Lindsay Lohan 'is PREGNANT': Actress’s father claims she is expecting, days after she broke up with billionaire Russian fiance (so why is she SMOKING on a yacht?)*

*The actress, 29, split from her Russian millionaire fiancé, 23, last weekend *
*She was pictured smoking on a luxury yacht in Sardinia on Tuesday *
*Her father Michael claims she texted him: 'Daddy, I’m pregnant' *
*The 56-year-old said the pregnancy news was 'troubling' *
*Lindsay has been seeking advice from Israeli socialite Hofit Golan*


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...vice-socialite-Hofit-Golan.html#ixzz4Fe739aNC


----------



## Emma150




----------



## BadAzzBish

Hot mess! They both need help!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has revealed she decided to end her engagement after a violent beach fight with ex-fiancé Egor Tarabasov in Mykonos.

But Lindsay Lohan appears to now be on the mend as she poses for sexy snaps on another getaway in Sardinia.

In one shot, the 30-year-old beauty looks relaxed and contemplative as she showers in an asymmetrical pink-and-purple one-piece with her eyes closed and her mouth slightly open.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...olent-beach-fight-ex-fianc.html#ixzz4GgOjd2vn


----------



## limom

What's the hell?
This is not a violent fight. She still is cute but at this point she has to get real and face the truth she is a call girl and makes her living partying/selling pics.
Lindsay carried her family for so long, she just gave up. Too bad, she is a decent actress ans had so many people rooting for her. Addiction is a bish.


----------



## gillianna

She thought she hooked a big one only to be used and abused once again.  It is the story of her life.  Only she can take the steps to change it and when one still wants to live the high life the temptations in that circle will always be there to bring you down. Sadly I think drinking and drugs will eventually destroy what is left of her.


----------



## pursegrl12

what.a.mess.

and the HUGE bruise on her arm in the shower pic!!!! wtf!?!?


----------



## Irishgal

If nothing else I wish she would keep that super pale skin of hers out of the sun.


----------



## chowlover2

Irishgal said:


> If nothing else I wish she would keep that super pale skin of hers out of the sun.


Me too! Just not attractive and the bruises don't improve her look.


----------



## myown

pursegrl12 said:


> and the HUGE bruise on her arm in the shower pic!!!! wtf!?!?


i noticed the bruise, too 

poor lindsay! I  wish her all the best. 

But I got the feeling that the best was Samantha


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

myown said:


> i noticed the bruise, too
> 
> poor lindsay! I  wish her all the best.
> 
> But I got the feeling that the best was Samantha



I agree.


----------



## coconutsboston

The bruising could be due to prolonged alcohol abuse causing liver issues. Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Sasha2012

Another turbulent episode was pushed to one side as Lindsay Lohan made a memorable appearance in Sardinia on Monday evening.

The former child star appeared to be in good spirits while celebrating De Grisgono founder Fawaz Gruosi's 64th birthday at Hotel Cala di Volpe on the island's picturesque Porto-Cervo resort.

But her sweeping navy blue gown very nearly caused a catastrophic wardrobe malfunction by partially exposing her breast as she posed for photos with fellow guest Harvey Weinstein.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ulent-beach-fight-ex-fianc.html#ixzz4GrN8uEpZ


----------



## mkr

How does she know all these people?  Or is she paid to appear at these events?


----------



## myown

she looks very good.


----------



## stylemepretty

That's a whole lotta botox right there!


----------



## mkr

She does look pretty good.  She looks sober.


----------



## pinky7129

So there's reports she was abused and there's barely anything in the news...


----------



## mcb100

I am the biggest supporter of this girl. When it's clear that she's healthy, or been getting help, then I root for her.
But I am also surprised that she's been able to hang on to her fame for this long--surprised that paparazzi are even still taking pictures of her.

She was a more of a child actor, to me. In Parent Trap she was a child, in Freaky Friday she was kind of young, even in Herby Loaded she was only just becoming a young adult. She did a play maybe almost a year ago back (two years ago, I don't know?) and it flopped....that was all that she has produced recently and everything else that starred in was many, many, years ago.

She really hasn't come out with anything in years so I am surprised that she's still having her photo taken by paparazzi, still vacationing in Italy and exotic parts of the world, and still shopping like she's been acting in tons of films recently.

I don't hate her--I think she looks good recently, I am just surprised that people are still paying her a ton of attention when she hasn't been in any movies or TV shows in God knows when. Lol


----------



## mkr

What happened to being pregnant?


----------



## uhpharm01

according to Perez Hilton Lindsay has a new boyfriend. Wow. 

http://mobi.perezhilton.com/2016-08-30-lindsay-lohan-dennis-papageorgiou#.V8Y5N8Q8KnM


----------



## Vienna

mkr said:


> What happened to being pregnant?



Was wondering the same thing...


----------



## myown

mkr said:


> What happened to being pregnant?


Lindsay gave a statement saying she is not pregnant. however there are "pregnant" photos around AND "not pregnant" photos, too


----------



## myown

first pic is the newest, last the oldest.

- tmz and JJ


----------



## pukasonqo

i am hoping is just bloating as she is smoking and drinking...


----------



## uhpharm01

pukasonqo said:


> i am hoping is just bloating as she is smoking and drinking...


I think that's what's going with her


----------



## buzzytoes

Every time I see bathing suit pics, I swear she is in liver failure. It's not bloat, it's fluid that starts to gather in your belly because the liver cannot process the toxins correctly/fast enough. The rest of her is a skeleton because, again, the liver can't do it's job and her body can't get the nutrition it needs. These are the pics that bother me the most.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been enjoying a summer-long holiday across Europe.

And, clearly, Lindsay Lohan's time in the sun shows no sign of coming to an end - as she proved in Mykonos on Friday afternoon.

The Hollywood star, 30, was seen living it up on the popular Greek Island, where she flaunted her figure alongside handsome male pal Dennis Papageorgiou on Kalo Livadi beach.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-handsome-male-pal-Mykonos.html#ixzz4JCkH41qQ


----------



## Irishgal

Dear god girl get to the gym and do some squats! That butt is flatter than an aircraft carrier!


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She's been enjoying a summer-long holiday across Europe.
> 
> And, clearly, Lindsay Lohan's time in the sun shows no sign of coming to an end - as she proved in Mykonos on Friday afternoon.
> 
> The Hollywood star, 30, was seen living it up on the popular Greek Island, where she flaunted her figure alongside handsome male pal Dennis Papageorgiou on Kalo Livadi beach.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-handsome-male-pal-Mykonos.html#ixzz4JCkH41qQ



isn't her life a long summer holiday?


----------



## Sasha2012

*Lindsay Lohan, ‘Mob Wife’ Karen Gravano lose lawsuits against ‘Grand Theft Auto’ makers*

Actress Lindsay Lohan and “Mob Wives” personality Karen Gravano both lost court battles Thursday against the producers of “Grand Theft Auto” who they said used their images and life stories in the popular video game.

Both had claimed that “GTA” violated their privacy under the state civil rights law by "misappropriating" their likenesses, language, attire and life stories for commercial purposes without their permission or compensating them.

And lower courts refused to dismiss their cases as requested by “GTA's” creator, Take-Two Interactive Software.

However, a panel of judges in the Manhattan Appellate Division said both cases must be dismissed because the software company did not use their actual names, voices or photos of the women and the video games do not “fall under the statutory definition of ‘advertising’ or ‘trade.’”

“This video game's unique story, characters, dialogue and environment, combined with the player's ability to choose how to proceed in the game, render it a work of fiction and satire,” the judges said of Lohan's claim.

They almost dismissed her contention that her image was used improperly to advertise the game because the images are “not of Lohan herself, but merely the avatar in the game that Lohan claims is a depiction of her.”

Lohan had argued that a ditzy character in GTA, Lacey Jonas, looked and dressed just like the “Mean Girls” actress, fled the paparazzi like Lohan and wore a line of accessories like the ones Lohan promoted two years before the game was released.

Gravano, the daughter of mobster Sammy “The Bull” Gravano, contended that the character Andrea Bottino looked like her, had her distinctive voice, used her expression, had a father like Gravano's and acted out a story line of moving out West that mirrored Gravano's fear of being sent into the witness protection program in Nebraska.

The panel of five judges combined both cases into one decision because they were so similar.


----------



## Bag*Snob

That character looks nothing like her.


----------



## pixiejenna

If anything the character looks like Kate Upton.


----------



## myown

Bag*Snob said:


> That character looks nothing like her.


not at all. not a tiny bit.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Her body doesn't look at all healthy lately, and that butt... eep!


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is getting 'very serious' with Dennis Papageorgiou, the 'man who saved her' from an explosive beach row with former fiancé earlier this summer.

The actress, 30 - who called time on her troubled relationship with Egor Tarabasov, 23, in July after a series of public rows - is said to have met her new beau at her 30th birthday celebrations in Mykonos when she was still with Egor.

And after being spotted together on the Greek island last week, Lindsay and the restaurant owner are said to be 'taking things seriously' as they progress from friendship to romance, reports The Sun.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...xplosive-row-ex-fianc-Egor.html#ixzz4JPHo1WSv


----------



## cdtracing

Irishgal said:


> Dear god girl get to the gym and do some squats! That butt is flatter than an aircraft carrier!


----------



## cdtracing

Bag*Snob said:


> That character looks nothing like her.


That character looks better than she does.


----------



## Sasha2012

Much has been made of Lindsay Lohan fading from the spotlight.

But on Saturday the former child star looked as glamorous as ever at the opening of her namesake club in Athens, Greece.

The 30-year-old actress stunned in her glimmering garment, which featured spaghetti straps and a thigh-skimming hem that showed off her sculpted gams.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ni-opening-new-club-Greece.html#ixzz4NDw7EZAO


----------



## V0N1B2

1. That dress looks cheap 
2. Ruh-ro... someone's thirsty.


----------



## mkr

She looks better from far away.  Very far away.


----------



## myown

first pic: wow she looks great.
second pic: okay. i take that back


----------



## mcb100

She looks really good in the last photo. It might just be the angle of that pic that causes her to look so bad right there--Kinda like when you hold the camera up close underneath you (so that the camera is looking up at you), almost everyone looks like they have a double chin that way (or when you lay down and take a photograph with the camera held above you.)
   On a side note, this girl is always on holiday either in Europe or overseas. She might as well just move back to the UK instead of living in the US because she's over there more towards that area of the world, all the time.


----------



## cdtracing

Does she ever stop with the parties & the vacays?


----------



## Livia1

cdtracing said:


> Does she ever stop with the parties & the vacays?



You mean work? [emoji33]


----------



## mkr

I have a feeling she is sponging off of anyone and everyone that will have anything to do with her.  She must be just about out of money by now.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I wish she would get healthy. [emoji20] Sorry, but she's 30 and has the body of a 60 year old. Not trying to be rude or anything... I don't agree with body shaming, but it's clear that she doesn't take care of herself. A part of me thinks that it's not really her fault because let's face it, she never had a chance with her dysfunctional upbringing. 

I thought she was trying to stay sober? I was rooting for her when she was on Opera and starting to look healthy again. I guess I've given up on her making a comeback. Sad, because I really liked her growing up. She is very talented, but she threw it all away. [emoji20]


----------



## tulipfield

This thread is just the same thing over and over.  Here's Lindsay, omg she looks like ****, I remember when she used to be so pretty, she's so talented blah blah blah.  Then suddenly, oh hey, she's not looking so bad!  Maybe she's got control of her life.  And then bad pics turn up again and it's like oh no, what has she done.

It's just a vicious cycle!  Bound to continue until she fades into enough obscurity that the paps don't bother with her anymore.


----------



## mkr

Isn't always being in the sun bad for her skin type?  She has red hair,pale skin and freckles.  I know a couple people like that and they tell me they never tan but burn all the time.  I know the sun isn't good for anyone's skin but she looks like she's living on a yacht so it's all day every day.


----------



## Irishgal

mkr said:


> Isn't always being in the sun bad for her skin type?  She has red hair,pale skin and freckles.  I know a couple people like that and they tell me they never tan but burn all the time.  I know the sun isn't good for anyone's skin but she looks like she's living on a yacht so it's all day every day.



Yes you are right. She has very pale skin and should slather on sunblock! 
She will have that saggy loose skin by the time she is 40 and to my knowledge there is no way to fix that.


----------



## myown

bild.de


He is her "business partner"? what kind of business?


----------



## pukasonqo

myown said:


> bild.de
> 
> 
> He is her "business partner"? what kind of business?



escorting apparently
couldn't they just say pimp?


----------



## lanasyogamama

Dude has nice hairs.


----------



## Livia1

pukasonqo said:


> escorting apparently
> couldn't they just say pimp?


----------



## troubadour

She's been away from the London party scene for a few weeks as she adjusts to single life.

But Lindsay Lohan was back in her one-time home city on Thursday night, dressing to impress for a fashionable event in the capital.

The US star hit Mark's club in London for a bash held by British stylist Edward Enninful.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-scene-star-studded-bash.html#ixzz4ONu7h2Bd


----------



## zen1965

Goodness. What's going on with her face???
And that outfit. Sigh.


----------



## chowlover2

Back to being a hot mess!


----------



## mkr

zen1965 said:


> Goodness. What's going on with her face???
> And that outfit. Sigh.



I don't think the outfit is hers.


----------



## cdtracing

Her face is seriously F'ed up!!!She looks like she's 50+.


----------



## coconutsboston

She has on a ton of shimmer on her chest


----------



## bag-mania

Sad. She's got that bloated face that many drug addicts get.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She looks rough here.  .


----------



## chowlover2

She looks like she's 40 yrs old!


----------



## mkr

She looks like someone else.  Someone famous.  Does anyone else see it?


----------



## Twelve

mkr said:


> She looks like someone else.  Someone famous.  Does anyone else see it?


Faye Dunaway?


----------



## mkr

A tiny bit Susan Sarandon, but someone else too.  Someone that might be 30-40. But she definitely doesn't look like Lindsay Lohan.


----------



## redney

mkr said:


> She looks like someone else.  Someone famous.  Does anyone else see it?


Priscilla Presley?


----------



## mundodabolsa

My turn for a vote...

Rose McGowan.


----------



## scarlet555

mundodabolsa said:


> My turn for a vote...
> 
> Rose McGowan.


Yes, Rose Mcgowan, but the bad days.


----------



## Compass Rose

And take away those veneers and picture her with her originals.......she is one messed up piece of work.  But, she does look like Faye Dunaway there.


----------



## Sasha2012

She detoxed her social media at the start of the year.

And Lindsay Lohan continued to embrace her new Eat, Pray, Love style zen lifestyle as she stepped out in Italy on Saturday.

The 30-year-old former wild-child was spotted looking pretty in pink as she left her hotel in Milan.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-seen-steps-negligee-Milan.html#ixzz4VrzC0ycM


----------



## saira1214

Yikes.


----------



## cdtracing

She doesn't look like Lindsay at all any more.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's currently holidaying in one of the world's most stylish cities.

So Lindsay Lohan ensured she was dressed to impress as she stepped out in Milan on Friday.

Joined by Italian reality star Tommaso Zorzi, the 30-year-old actress seemed in good spirits as she headed out for a night on the town.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-night-male-friend-Milan.html#ixzz4Vs7kAoJT


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> She's currently holidaying in one of the world's most stylish cities.
> 
> So Lindsay Lohan ensured she was dressed to impress as she stepped out in Milan on Friday.
> 
> Joined by Italian reality star Tommaso Zorzi, the 30-year-old actress seemed in good spirits as she headed out for a night on the town.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ys-night-male-friend-Milan.html#ixzz4Vs7kAoJT



She looks like she's wearing silk pajamas!!


----------



## myown

i feel so sorry for her.


----------



## gillianna

Shocked at how rough looking, bloated and used she looks.  Is she going bald in the front because I do not remember seeing pictures this bad.  

I think it would be really very hard for her to find acting roles when the competition with other women in her age group make them look 10 plus years younge than her.


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

troubadour said:


> She's been away from the London party scene for a few weeks as she adjusts to single life.
> 
> But Lindsay Lohan was back in her one-time home city on Thursday night, dressing to impress for a fashionable event in the capital.
> 
> The US star hit Mark's club in London for a bash held by British stylist Edward Enninful.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ty-scene-star-studded-bash.html#ixzz4ONu7h2Bd
> View attachment 3505704
> View attachment 3505705
> View attachment 3505706



This is contouring gone wrong! [emoji23] She's got the dirty cheeks look going on there. However, the makeup with the pink slip looking dress is much better.


----------



## tulipfield

Sasha2012 said:


> She detoxed her social media at the start of the year.
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan continued to embrace her new Eat, Pray, Love style zen lifestyle as she stepped out in Italy on Saturday.
> 
> The 30-year-old former wild-child was spotted looking pretty in pink as she left her hotel in Milan.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-seen-steps-negligee-Milan.html#ixzz4VrzC0ycM



Why is she wearing a negligee outdoors.


----------



## arnott

lanasyogamama said:


> She looks rough here.  .




What's wrong with her voice?     Does she have a cold?


----------



## myown

arnott said:


> What's wrong with her voice?     Does she have a cold?


her voice always sounded like that?


----------



## tulipfield

Selfie she took at a Dubai skin clinic, December 27.


----------



## Singra

How is she able to make enough money to keep up with the globe trotting?


----------



## redney

Singra said:


> How is she able to make enough money to keep up with the globe trotting?


Umm, johns?


----------



## Compass Rose

^^ It certainly isn't from royalties from The Parent Trap.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently paid a visit to Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan.

But on Wednesday Lindsay Lohan returned to her native New York City to grab dinner at Nello's restaurant with brother Michael Lohan Jr.

The 30-year-old Mean Girls actress cut a ladylike figure as she showcased her svelte physique in a vintage-inspired frock.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...lte-figure-retro-dress-NYC.html#ixzz4YE4s79sZ


----------



## zen1965

She visited the Turkish President? Dumb cow. No sympathy here.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

zen1965 said:


> She visited the Turkish President? Dumb cow. No sympathy here.



Yeah I was wondering, why did she visit Erdogan?


----------



## redney

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Yeah I was wondering, why did she visit Erdogan?


Another question is why did Erdogan meet with her?


----------



## Sasha2012

On Friday, she told Dailymail.com she was initially 'scared' to travel to New York City because of her 'personal beliefs' and her interests in Islam.

And three days later, Lindsay Lohan appeared to be settling back in just fine as she headed to ABC Studios in the Big Apple for a taping of The View.

For her Monday outing, the 30-year-old stepped out in black leather leggings with a Gucci bomber jacket and purse.

The Mean Girls actress chose the Gucci Ruffled leather bomber jacket, which retails for $3,500.

Lindsay paired the luxurious cover up with the $1,850 Gucci Bengal top handle bag.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...eather-leggings-NYC-outing.html#ixzz4YcxraCSt


----------



## Compass Rose

Happy 40th Birthday, Lindsay!  I love you.


----------



## GoGlam

Her personal beliefs and interests in Islam paired with being scared to go to NYC? What does that mean?


----------



## lanasyogamama

GoGlam said:


> Her personal beliefs and interests in Islam paired with being scared to go to NYC? What does that mean?



It means she needs attention.


----------



## mkr

GoGlam said:


> Her personal beliefs and interests in Islam paired with being scared to go to NYC? What does that mean?


She might not get in to the country because she's muslim now.


----------



## pursegrl12

mkr said:


> She might not get in to the country because she's muslim now.


**fingers crossed**


----------



## Sasha2012

She took some time off from Hollywood to pursue activism in the Middle East.

And on Monday, Lindsay Lohan announced her comeback to La La Land with a new reality TV series called Nerd.

During her appearance on The View, the 30-year-old actress explained the concept behind the show, which she will produce with business partner and manager Scott Carlsen.

'We just finished the sizzle reel for a show I'm producing and created with my business partner called Nerd. Basically, we'll go to someone and I hijack their social media for 24 hours and their phones and their tweets.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...nnounces-new-reality-works.html#ixzz4ZIz6RCxh


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She was apparently doing some humanitarian work in Turkey, visiting and helping refugees, hence the meeting with Erdogan.


----------



## iluvmybags

*Lindsay Lohan: I was 'racially profiled' at the airport for wearing a headscarf*



> Lindsay Lohan says she was “racially profiled” at London’s Heathrow Airport after flying in from Turkey because she was wearing a headscarf.
> 
> The _Mean Girls_ actress, 30, said she was stopped by a woman who asked her to take her headscarf off. “She opened my passport and saw Lindsay Lohan and started immediately apologizing, but then said ‘But please take off your headscarf,'” Lohan told U.K. television show _Good Morning Britain_. She added: “And I did, it’s okay. But what scared me was in that moment — how would another woman who doesn’t feel comfortable taking off her headscarf feel?”
> 
> Lohan, who has been photographed carrying a Koran and says she finds “solace” studying the Muslim holy book, said she didn’t know why she was asked to take her headscarf off but found the experience “really jarring.” She told hosts Piers Morgan and Susanna Reid: “I’m from New York — I’m born and raised there, but I was a little intimidated.”
> 
> When Reid asked the _Parent Trap_ star why she was wearing the headscarf, she said it was “out of respect” for the Turkish women she had met with on her trip. “I was… leaving Turkey and… when I see certain people I feel more comfortable acting the same way as the other women — that’s just a personal respect issue for me that I have,” she said.
> 
> When Morgan asked Lohan about her views on President Donald *****, Lohan said she thought he should be given a fair chance. “I don’t agree with his policies and the things he is doing,” she said. “But at the end of the day he is the president right now. So what’s the point of picking on someone instead of seeing what they’re capable — or not capable — of.” However, she added that she did think his Twitter account should be taken away “or deleted.” Watch the clip below:



http://ew.com/news/2017/02/21/lindsay-lohan-racially-profiled-theadscarf/


----------



## Compass Rose

Trying to stay relevant.....stirring the pot.    Interesting article, but I see this as borderline political, so I am going to start popping popcorn in 3...2...1......


----------



## TC1

Who would want her to take over their social media?. She's irrelevant.


----------



## buzzytoes

I don't understand how that show is going to be interesting....


----------



## Hobbsy

I can't believe The View is still a show!


----------



## pukasonqo

she is aware of no alcohol, no drugs position of islam?
sorry to be a cynic but lilo is grasping to remain in the spot, a few years ago it was adoption from a third world country now islam?
next year she might learn spanish and call herself lolita loan


----------



## mkr

Hey it got her on a tv show so there's that....


----------



## White Orchid

pursegrl12 said:


> **fingers crossed**


Wow, so if she converted to Islam, she's not welcome in your country?

Good thing I have no plans to visit the US.


----------



## White Orchid

lanasyogamama said:


> It means she needs attention.


And perhaps she simply cares about the plight of refugees in that region.


----------



## pursegrl12

White Orchid said:


> Wow, so if she converted to Islam, she's not welcome in your country?
> 
> Good thing I have no plans to visit the US.


 
LOL...it was more hoping Lindsay wouldn't be let back in the US not because she's Muslim but yeah good thing. ✌️


----------



## terebina786

White Orchid said:


> Wow, so if she converted to Islam, she's not welcome in your country?
> 
> Good thing I have no plans to visit the US.



I think (I hope at least) the poster meant it in a way to keep Lindsay out not Muslims.


----------



## Livia1

SHUT UP, Lindsay!


----------



## pursegrl12

terebina786 said:


> I think (I hope at least) the poster meant it in a way to keep Lindsay out not Muslims.


right, it was a joke.


----------



## berrydiva

White Orchid said:


> And perhaps she simply cares about the plight of refugees in that region.


Perhaps I'm a cynic but I don't see this is as more than her trying to be relevant and her conversion feels like a way for her to get attention.


----------



## pixiejenna

She posted a side by side pic of her with Ariel in hopes that if Disney dose a live little mermaid that she'd be cast in the role, lmao. Disney has money but they won't waste that much of the budget on make up/editing to make her not look like a washed up 40+ porn star. They would obviously cast someone a lot younger.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been sharing swimsuit snaps from her latest sunny getaway.

But Lindsay Lohan - who has recently been studying Islam - opted for a Burkini as she set out for a paddleboarding session in Phuket, Thailand last week.

The two-piece ensemble covered the 30-year-old Mean Girls actress head-to-toe as she got to grips with a large board on the beach before venturing out into the water.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-sports-Burkini-Thailand.html#ixzz4dPvm7drt


----------



## Tivo

Let me just go ahead and leave this thread...


----------



## yajaira

I don't believe this woman can be serious about anything,  I bet that next week we will see her in a bikini!


----------



## mkr

Where does she keep her cigarettes in that outfit?
Although she looks better in this outfit than anything she's worn in ages.


----------



## Sasha2012

yajaira said:


> I don't believe this woman can be serious about anything,  I bet that next week we will see her in a bikini!


Close! those pics are from last week. The one below from over the weekend











The week before


----------



## yajaira

Total cultural apropration ( is that how you spell it?)


----------



## kkfiregirl

yajaira said:


> Total cultural apropration ( is that how you spell it?)



Appropriation.


----------



## myown

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been sharing swimsuit snaps from her latest sunny getaway.
> 
> But Lindsay Lohan - who has recently been studying Islam - opted for a Burkini as she set out for a paddleboarding session in Phuket, Thailand last week.
> 
> The two-piece ensemble covered the 30-year-old Mean Girls actress head-to-toe as she got to grips with a large board on the beach before venturing out into the water.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...an-sports-Burkini-Thailand.html#ixzz4dPvm7drt


is that a photo shooting?


----------



## GoGlam

She has aged so terribly. Yikes.


----------



## lanasyogamama

She's pathetic.


----------



## Sasha2012

She was spotted wearing a Burkini during a paddleboarding session last week.

But it wasn't long before Lindsay Lohan was back to her regular beach attire as she stepped into something a little skimpier in Phuket, Thailand.

The 30-year-old flame-haired beauty wore a stylish black swimsuit with cut-outs at the waist.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...n-ditches-Burkini-Thailand.html#ixzz4dUN2mECk


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan has slipped into a fuzzy pink bikini for a new fashion shoot.

The 30-year-old redhead made the bold move for ODDA magazine, which is celebrating its 12th issue and 5th anniversary.

The Mean Girls actress wore several different outfits for the individual and edgy shoot which was done in Milan this year.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...fy-pink-two-piece-magazine.html#ixzz4eqG7mHf9


----------



## megs0927

That is all.


----------



## turtlebug1971

Oh what fresh hell is that pink fuzzy thing? 

Good grief, she's killing unicorns now.


----------



## chowlover2




----------



## berrydiva

I'm so over these people who like to try on culture for sport. I'm not talking about those who are showing respect because they're in the environment. I'm talking about these people who reduce it to 'fun'. It's so disgusting. She wants to cover her head but doesn't have to deal with the micro-aggressions associated with covering one's head. They want to sport fros, bantu knots, dreads and cornrows but not have to deal with not getting a job or being sent home from school over a natural hairstyle or viewed as unkempt. I'm so tired of these white women who want to pick and choose which part of one's culture they want to wear as a fashion statement while you're forced to live with the daily negative connotations, micro/macro-aggressions and sometimes violence when you do what is inherent. There are women who are being attacked simply for wearing a hijab and she's out here trying on 'religion' so she can see which is most fashun.


----------



## LemonDrop

I guess it was all the tanning, partying and alcohol. She looks like a very haggard 43 year old in some of those pictures.


----------



## remainsilly

Facial expressions of people behind her, on public transport, say it all.


----------



## terebina786

berrydiva said:


> I'm so over these people who like to try on culture for sport. I'm not talking about those who are showing respect because they're in the environment. I'm talking about these people who reduce it to 'fun'. It's so disgusting. She wants to cover her head but doesn't have to deal with the micro-aggressions associated with covering one's head. They want to sport fros, bantu knots, dreads and cornrows but not have to deal with not getting a job or being sent home from school over a natural hairstyle or viewed as unkempt. I'm so tired of these white women who want to pick and choose which part of one's culture they want to wear as a fashion statement while you're forced to live with the daily negative connotations, micro/macro-aggressions and sometimes violence when you do what is inherent. There are women who are being attacked simply for wearing a hijab and she's out here trying on 'religion' so she can see which is most fashun.



I couldn't put into words why all of those things annoy me as well but you just did for me.  Thank you.


----------



## Tivo

berrydiva said:


> I'm so over these people who like to try on culture for sport. I'm not talking about those who are showing respect because they're in the environment. I'm talking about these people who reduce it to 'fun'. It's so disgusting. She wants to cover her head but doesn't have to deal with the micro-aggressions associated with covering one's head. They want to sport fros, bantu knots, dreads and cornrows but not have to deal with not getting a job or being sent home from school over a natural hairstyle or viewed as unkempt. I'm so tired of these white women who want to pick and choose which part of one's culture they want to wear as a fashion statement while you're forced to live with the daily negative connotations, micro/macro-aggressions and sometimes violence when you do what is inherent. There are women who are being attacked simply for wearing a hijab and she's out here trying on 'religion' so she can see which is most fashun.


And the worst part is everyone is just supposed to be "ok" with it.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

berrydiva said:


> I'm so over these people who like to try on culture for sport. I'm not talking about those who are showing respect because they're in the environment. I'm talking about these people who reduce it to 'fun'. It's so disgusting. She wants to cover her head but doesn't have to deal with the micro-aggressions associated with covering one's head. They want to sport fros, bantu knots, dreads and cornrows but not have to deal with not getting a job or being sent home from school over a natural hairstyle or viewed as unkempt. I'm so tired of these white women who want to pick and choose which part of one's culture they want to wear as a fashion statement while you're forced to live with the daily negative connotations, micro/macro-aggressions and sometimes violence when you do what is inherent. There are women who are being attacked simply for wearing a hijab and she's out here trying on 'religion' so she can see which is most fashun.



Ditto. It comes from a place of privilege. This, and Columbusing is one of my biggest pet peeves. 'Boxer braids'?? Coconut oil good for your hair? Turmeric? 

Things like the above examples are common and have been used in other cultures for centuries prior to their 'discovery' by the Instagram crowd.


----------



## berrydiva

Tivo said:


> And the worst part is everyone is just supposed to be "ok" with it.


Exactly. We're all supposed to just say "it's no big deal"



Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ditto. It comes from a place of privilege. This, and Columbusing is one of my biggest pet peeves. 'Boxer braids'?? Coconut oil good for your hair? Turmeric?
> 
> Things like the above examples are common and have been used in other cultures for centuries prior to their 'discovery' by the Instagram crowd.


It's all so vexing.


----------



## terebina786

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Ditto. It comes from a place of privilege. This, and Columbusing is one of my biggest pet peeves. 'Boxer braids'?? Coconut oil good for your hair? Turmeric?
> 
> Things like the above examples are common and have been used in other cultures for centuries prior to their 'discovery' by the Instagram crowd.



It's been happening way before IG.  When I was in elementary school I went to school with henna on my hands since I'd put it on for Eid and everyone was like "that's gross why would you draw on your hands" blah blah blah... Fast forward to Madonna doing it years later and suddenly it's cool [emoji19]


----------



## loves

i got my schoolfriend's aunt to paint for me, i thought it was so pretty.
i understand you, i was the odd kid who listened to nat king cole while the rest of my schoolmates loved duran duran and depache mode. except nat king cole wasn't cool years later.


terebina786 said:


> It's been happening way before IG.  When I was in elementary school I went to school with henna on my hands since I'd put it on for Eid and everyone was like "that's gross why would you draw on your hands" blah blah blah... Fast forward to Madonna doing it years later and suddenly it's cool [emoji19]



i've always had a soft spot for lindsay lohan. don't know why, she just seems so lost despite having had everything.


----------



## Sasha2012

She recently hinted that she's set to release her own clothing line.

And Lindsay Lohan showed off her great sense of style as she slipped into a chic co-ord on her holiday in Mykonos on Saturday.

Beaming broadly as she soaked up the sunshine, the 30-year-old actress seemed in high spirits as she enjoyed a stroll around the island.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unts-svelte-waist-chic-ord.html#ixzz4flQZg6tz


----------



## kkfiregirl

berrydiva said:


> I'm so over these people who like to try on culture for sport. I'm not talking about those who are showing respect because they're in the environment. I'm talking about these people who reduce it to 'fun'. It's so disgusting. She wants to cover her head but doesn't have to deal with the micro-aggressions associated with covering one's head. They want to sport fros, bantu knots, dreads and cornrows but not have to deal with not getting a job or being sent home from school over a natural hairstyle or viewed as unkempt. I'm so tired of these white women who want to pick and choose which part of one's culture they want to wear as a fashion statement while you're forced to live with the daily negative connotations, micro/macro-aggressions and sometimes violence when you do what is inherent. There are women who are being attacked simply for wearing a hijab and she's out here trying on 'religion' so she can see which is most fashun.



Well said, professor. You are brilliant.


----------



## pukasonqo

Sasha2012 said:


> She recently hinted that she's set to release her own clothing line.
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan showed off her great sense of style as she slipped into a chic co-ord on her holiday in Mykonos on Saturday.
> 
> Beaming broadly as she soaked up the sunshine, the 30-year-old actress seemed in high spirits as she enjoyed a stroll around the island.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...unts-svelte-waist-chic-ord.html#ixzz4flQZg6tz



"great sense of style" yup, whatever
what happenned to islam lilo? went the same way of saving orphans , enviromentalist lilo?
her life, like tara reid's, seems to be a loooong holiday...


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

I'm not body shaming whatsoever, but she needs to lay off the booze (she has alcohol bloat), work out, and take care of herself. Well, I won't say what she NEEDS to do because it's her life.... I know I've said this a million times before, but it's just sad that she was beautiful and talented, and had a big career ahead of her, and she threw it all away. [emoji853] now she just looks haggard and hasn't actually worked in how long? She's the poster child for what happens when you live a hard partying lifestyle. 

I also agree with the culture appropriating posts about her wearing the hijab as well! It's one thing to appreciate and respect other cultures, but it's another thing to adopt parts of another culture and use it as a fashion statement. I felt so uncomfortable looking at those pictures. That's not her religion and she's making a mockery of it by wearing that hijab. 

And her starting her own fashion line? Well good for her. It's nice that she's actually wanting to do something productive with her life.


----------



## mkr

Who is going to buy her clothes?  Teenagers don't even know who she is and the rest of us forgot she existed.  She's gonna do well.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's living it up on holiday in Mykonos.

And Lindsay Lohan, 30, has packed a gorgeous wardrobe for her travels, wowing in another summery ensemble for a blissful beach day on Sunday.

The Mean Girls star turned heads in her bright pink kaftan layered over a racy swimsuit as she hung out with pals on the island.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-heads-pretty-pink-Mykonos.html#ixzz4frT3dz7r


----------



## TC1

I don't understand how she can afford a life of vacations when she hasn't worked in over a decade?.
"Mean Girls actress". That was 13 years ago! LOL


----------



## mkr

Is she really carrying a Gucci Bengal on the beach?!?!


----------



## redney

TC1 said:


> I don't understand how she can afford a life of vacations when she hasn't worked in over a decade?.
> "Mean Girls actress". That was 13 years ago! LOL


It's been widely rumored she has paying Johns.


----------



## TC1

redney said:


> It's been widely rumored she has paying Johns.


Ahhhhh. now THAT makes sense.


----------



## poopsie

I thought by now she would be paying _them  _


----------



## redney

poopsie said:


> I thought by now she would be paying _them  _


----------



## Sasha2012

She's been partying up a storm this week.

And Lindsay Lohan continued to be quite the social butterfly as she attended the de Grisogono Love On The Rocks party during the 70th annual Cannes Film Festival on Tuesday.

Held at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc, the 30-year-old American actress put on a demure display in the floral dress.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...al-display-Cannes-Festival.html#ixzz4hzctXTHW


----------



## pixiejenna

TC1 said:


> I don't understand how she can afford a life of vacations when she hasn't worked in over a decade?.
> "Mean Girls actress". That was 13 years ago! LOL


Paid escort work just like the Ks do.


mkr said:


> Is she really carrying a Gucci Bengal on the beach?!?!


She's been carrying that bag for a bit.


----------



## poopsie

She looks much better in these pics!


----------



## thomasj93

I really like the Gucci dress!


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

Wow! She looks decent!


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been making glamorous appearances at all of the best Cannes parties.

So Lindsay Lohan was naturally keen to look her very best as she joined the creme de la creme of the showbiz world at the amfAr Cannes Gala 2017 at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on Thursday night.

The 30-year-old Mean Girls star opted to borrow from days gone by for the evening of glamour as she slipped into a glamorous ballgown paired with a string of pearls and a twee coiffed hairdo.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Fifties-screen-siren-gown.html#ixzz4i9wxCcpt


----------



## stylemepretty

Yikes, her face! Looks like it hurts to smile.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she looks like she showers on a regular basis, which is good considering the past.
but her face looks painful!


----------



## Tivo

Sasha2012 said:


> She has been making glamorous appearances at all of the best Cannes parties.
> 
> So Lindsay Lohan was naturally keen to look her very best as she joined the creme de la creme of the showbiz world at the amfAr Cannes Gala 2017 at the Hotel du Cap-Eden-Roc on Thursday night.
> 
> The 30-year-old Mean Girls star opted to borrow from days gone by for the evening of glamour as she slipped into a glamorous ballgown paired with a string of pearls and a twee coiffed hairdo.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-Fifties-screen-siren-gown.html#ixzz4i9wxCcpt


She's starting to look like Betty White


----------



## kkfiregirl

She looks awful.


----------



## mkr

She looks freshly showered and sober.


----------



## lizmil

Just watched Confessions of a Teenage Drama Queen for the first time in years. Her character's lecture to the drunk rockstar she idolized always seems particulary prophetic.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Ugh the kissy face.  Shoot me.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been keeping a low profile after moving overseas.

But Lindsay Lohan was firmly back in the spotlight when she celebrated her best friend Hofit Golan's birthday in London on Saturday.

The actress, 30, ensured all eyes were well and truly on her when she opted to go underwear free for the occasion.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...erwear-free-birthday-party.html#ixzz4j4NWfbGQ


----------



## myown

Lindsay, please stop with those awful Instagram-photos. just delete the app!


----------



## mkr

Look at that saggy boob hanging.


----------



## Sasha2012

She's never been afraid to take style risks and has a keen interest in fashion.

So it came as no surprise to see Lindsay Lohan was one of the VIP guests at the Devota & Lomba show in Spain as part of Madrid Fashion Week on Friday.

Taking pride of place on the FROW, the 31-year-old actress seemed in great spirits as she joined a male friend to watch the runway presentation.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...es-cream-satin-gown-Madrid.html#ixzz4sqCNsx3z


----------



## MY2CENT

Her legs look really bad, can't believe no one told her to put on a pair of nylons.
I know so many woman hate to wear them but her legs look bad...


----------



## sdkitty

MY2CENT said:


> Her legs look really bad, can't believe no one told her to put on a pair of nylons.
> I know so many woman hate to wear them but her legs look bad...


It's the freckles...maybe they don't look as bad IRL


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay in Mykonos - September 3, 2017





















via celebmafia


----------



## skarsbabe

She looks so alcohol bloaty.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

She has the body of someone much older...


----------



## cdtracing

She looks 20 yrs older than she really is.  She looks really bad.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Wow. 30 already. I still remember movies when she was a young girl.


----------



## Michele26

She looks like she can be her boyfriend's mother.


----------



## lanasyogamama

So apple shaped!


----------



## Sasha2012

Once upon a time Lindsay was a beautiful and vibrant young lady.


----------



## skarsbabe

I'm her exact age. She looks like she could be my mother almost. Those pics you just posted make for a brutal comparison of what she could still be.


----------



## Sasha2012

While the fashion world has descended on London for the British SS18 trend forecast, Lindsay Lohan proved that Spain was where it was at on Sunday.

Seen putting in two FROW appearances in one day, the US actress lent her star power to Madrid Fashion Week.

Lindsay, 31, was a guest of honour at the event, previously known as Pasarela Cibeles, and she made sure her moment didn't go unnoticed.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-Madrid-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4t3U8CNQE


----------



## skarsbabe

Oh god that is awful.


----------



## pukasonqo

http://www.news.com.au/entertainmen...n/news-story/014558922f14cf84a590b774851bf520


----------



## Compass Rose

She looks washed up.  Like her career.


----------



## Esizzle

Pathetic nobody trying to say relevant in the news.


----------



## lanasyogamama

Well, she got her face in the daily mail. [emoji849]


----------



## lanasyogamama

And I need to throw in another [emoji849] to her accent


----------



## Livia1

Maybe she wants to be Mrs. Weinstein 3rd.


----------



## KayuuKathey

lanasyogamama said:


> And I need to throw in another [emoji849] to her accent


Exactly, we lived through Madonna with hers, i cant do it again. LOL


----------



## myown

lanasyogamama said:


> And I need to throw in another [emoji849] to her accent


what's with the accent?

as an non native english person it was just english, but kinda hard to understand because she didnt really opened her mouth while talking


----------



## skarsbabe

She looks SO bloated still too. My goodness girlfriend, turn around and look into that mirror you are in front of!


----------



## prettyprincess

skarsbabe said:


> She looks SO bloated still too. My goodness girlfriend, turn around and look into that mirror you are in front of!



Is the bloat from fillers or just years of partying?


----------



## tulipfield

myown said:


> what's with the accent?
> 
> as an non native english person it was just english, but kinda hard to understand because she didnt really opened her mouth while talking



She sounded like she was trying for some kind of British or continental European accident (hard to tell since it's not like it's her natural accent lol).  You're right though, she does seem to have trouble opening her mouth.  XD


----------



## iluvmybags

*Inside Lindsay Lohan’s Harvey Weinstein Meltdown*
The actress, who launched into a bizarre defense of accused abuser Harvey Weinstein—via Instagram, from a hotel room in Dubai—has been demonstrating very curious behavior of late.

Imagine reading up on the mounting allegations against movie mogul Harvey Weinstein—the decades of alleged misconduct, the scores of women speaking out against his abuse and harassment—and thinking, “Yep, this is the hill I want to die on.” One can only imagine what was going through Lindsay Lohan’s head Tuesday night when the actress decided to record a short video from her hotel room in Dubai, wading into the Weinstein controversy as only LiLo can. The now-deleted Instagram video shows the former child star testifying to the camera in selfie mode, confessing to her doubtlessly confused fans that, “I feel very bad for Harvey Weinstein right now.” 

Referencing Weinstein’s wife Georgina Chapman, who recently announced that she’s leaving the producer in the wake of these powerful allegations, Lohan continued, “I think Georgina needs to take a stand and be there for her husband. He’s never harmed me or did anything to me. We’ve done several movies together. I think everyone needs to stop. I think it’s wrong. So, stand up.” Lohan’s clip, which inexplicably flashes to a black and white filter, is far more compelling than either of the Weinstein-released flops that Lohan starred in. In contrast to Ben Affleck and Matt Damon, Lohan didn’t garner any Oscar buzz from her bit parts in Bobby and Scary Movie 5. Still, that didn’t stop the star from wading into the relatively one-sided Weinstein debate, joining the lonely ranks of Harvey defenders (so far, it’s just Donna Karan and Harvey Weinstein himself).

Lohan is used to being misunderstood—literally, whenever she dips into her Esperanto-style accent, and more generally, due to her erratic behavior and increasingly odd political beliefs.

The 31-year-old, who was photographed holding a Quran in 2015 and may or may not have converted to Islam, explained during an interview with Turkish TV network Haberturklast October that, “In Turkey you have free will as a woman, it’s amazing here, you can do what you want and it’s accepted, whereas I am in America and I am holding the Quran and I am the devil.” (Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan has been consistently accused of restricting freedoms, especially for women, and displaying 

The actress’ road to enlightenment hasn’t always been easy—at least according to her. In February, Lohan betrayed a fundamental lack of understanding when she claimed that she was “racially profiled” at Heathrow airport. Lohan recalled in a Good Morning Britaininterview that, “I was wearing a headscarf and I got stopped at the airport and racially profiled for the first time in my life…She opened my passport and saw ‘Lindsay Lohan’ and started immediately apologizing but then said, ‘Please take off your head scarf.’” It goes without saying that most cases of racial profiling don’t end in an apology—or involve famous white women. 

After Lohan debuted #Lilohan—her approved term for that now-infamous accent, which she describes as “a mixture of most of the languages I can understand or am trying to learn,” people started paying more attention. After all, watching a video of The Parent Trap star trying to explain her plans for a string of spas and Syrian refugee camps at the opening of her eponymous Athens nightclub naturally leads to questions. And questions, in this case, lead to some very strange answers. Take “The world is bigger than five,” a slogan that Lohan pulled out during that viral red carpet interview. The distinctive phrase is a favorite of Turkish President Erdogan, and refers to his belief that the UN Security Council ought to expand permanent membership beyond its current five states (China, France, Russia, the United Kingdom, and the United States). 

As The Daily Beast previously reported, this 2016 clip is far from the only example of Lohan spouting pro-Erdogan rhetoric. During her Haberturk interview, Lohan praised Erdogan’s handling of an attempted coup. “Erdogan did really well and his people, really admiring and respecting him, as the first elected president. This is a big deal,” the Herbie: Fully Loadedstar insisted (the incident resulted in 300 deaths and left over 2,100 people injured).

Most recently, Erdogan made US headlines when his security detail beat up a group of protesters outside of the Turkish ambassador’s residence in Washington, D.C., as Erdogan allegedly watched the altercation. According to the Turkish President, Donald ***** responded not by condemning violence against peaceful protestors, but rather by calling Erdogan to apologize. Erdogan told PBS NewsHour that ***** had “called me about a week ago about this issue,” continuing, “He said that he was sorry and that he was going to follow up on this issue.” (Lohan also came to the defense of ***** recently, telling people to “stop bullying” him.)

Lohan’s engagement with Turkey extends far beyond her unofficial role as a celebrity Erdogan spokesperson. According to Page Six, the actress is an incredibly popular humanitarian figure in Turkey, even inspiring comparisons to Angelina Jolie. She’s made multiple visits to Syrian refugee camps, where she poses with families and uploads pictures to her Instagram. Describing her experience among the refugees, Lohan explained that, “It was scary for me at the time because I’m entering a world that I know nothing really about and I’m trying to learn about it… But the most amazing experience I’ve ever had was when I went into those container camps and saw what the Turkish people are actually doing for people that are just walking aimlessly and have nowhere else to go, and giving them refuge.”

According to Twitter and common sense, Lindsay Lohan is some sort of tool of the Turkish government—and now she’s adding “Harvey Weinstein defender” to her already full/problematic workload. While it’s important to hold public figures accountable for their ****ty opinions, it also bears mentioning that Lohan has had a tough go of it—exploited as a child and allegedly abused by her former fiancé. As Rose McGowan, the alleged victim who’s been leading the charge on social media against Harvey Weinstein, tweeted on Wednesday, “Please go easy on Lindsay Lohan. Being a child actor turned sex symbol twists the brain in ways you can’t comprehend.”


https://www.thedailybeast.com/inside-lindsay-lohans-harvey-weinstein-meltdown


----------



## Esizzle

I was watching mean girls the other day. Lindsay’s career downfall is spectacularly bad.


----------



## PewPew

> According to PageSix, the actress is an incredibly popular humanitarian figure in Turkey, even inspiring comparisons to Angelina Jolie.
> ...
> *According to Twitter and common sense*, Lindsay Lohan is some sort of tool of the Turkish government



Ouch. I don't follow Lohan, but her pro-dictator Erdogan statements & the "support Harvey" video seem like acute "fear of missing out" behavior.


----------



## cdtracing

Sasha2012 said:


> While the fashion world has descended on London for the British SS18 trend forecast, Lindsay Lohan proved that Spain was where it was at on Sunday.
> 
> Seen putting in two FROW appearances in one day, *the US actress lent her star power* to Madrid Fashion Week.
> 
> Lindsay, 31, was a guest of honour at the event, previously known as Pasarela Cibeles, and she made sure her moment didn't go unnoticed.
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...-looks-Madrid-Fashion-Week.html#ixzz4t3U8CNQE



She has "star power"?????  And  is up with the ugly outfits???


----------



## mkr

I think she’s broke and shopping in consignment shops.


----------



## pixiejenna

I thought her John's where paying for her services in designer clothing. No?


----------



## mkr

That too.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan is opening up about abuse she suffered from an ex as she claims that no one had stood up for her.

The 31-year-old actress took to her Instagram on Wednesday to post a screenshot of herself as a young actress in 1998 flick The Parent Trap.

Along with the image she posted a lengthy caption where she addressed the past abuse of an ex fiance and goes on to blame others for not standing up for her.

She wrote:  'Whatever anyone says, I am FOR #womenempowerment as if most women in America cared how I was abused by my exfiancé... when not one person stood up for me while he was abusing me...

'You could only imagine what it feels like to come out as a #strongwoman BUT, acknowledge this, we all make our own choices and wake up in our own beds in the morning. I prefer to go to my home and wake up alone.'

She finishes the post on a more positive note. 

Lohan wrote: '#BESTRONG let us not blame anyone as #karma will always takes its toll❤️ #womensrights.'

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ohan-posts-abuse-ex-fiance.html#ixzz4vv0L5bsC


----------



## skarsbabe

Stay relevant, Lohan, keep it up.


----------



## pursegrl12

#metoo or #imlookingforattention


----------



## pixiejenna

Umm no one stood up for you because we don't care. Millions of women have been abused and to be honest I'd care more about a total complete stranger than her. I'm not disputing that she was abused she probably was. Unfortunately her real problem is no one in America really gives two poops about her. I don't know why it she's all of a sudden surprised by it, she knew he'll it's the reason why she moved out of the country.


----------



## mkr

So wait she blames others then says she’s not blaming others.   She needs another drink.


----------



## lanasyogamama

mkr said:


> So wait she blames others then says she’s not blaming others.   She needs another drink.



That was her pattern when talking about her failing career for years. It was everyone else’s fault.


----------



## KayuuKathey

What a fall around 2005-2006. She had it all, i remember she donned celebrity style threads, had all the seen and be seen in bags, had films lined up, music career since 04 was gonna take off and boom. She was going for that triple threat factor. So unfortunate when they fall down that path and nobody could help because all of them are complicit.


----------



## Sasha2012

She has been treading the red carpet throughout her 21 years in the spotlight.

So Lindsay Lohan is naturally a pro - as proven when she dazzled her way into the 54th International Antalya Film Festival in Turkey on Friday evening, while sporting a burgundy evening gown with a racy split and displaying a glowing complexion.

The Mean Girls beauty, 31, was not only only wowing with her gown but also turning heads with her visage, as she displayed an incredibly smooth face, which she revealed to MailOnline was the result of eating healthy and working out 'a lot'.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...markably-smooth-complexion.html#ixzz4wkjtj3WU


----------



## pixiejenna

Eating healthy and working out alot[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] must be code for lots and lots of fillers and other procedures. If he body was looking good from eating healthy and working out it would be on display.  I'm not complaining I appreciate that she's fully covered up, just pointing out the facts.


----------



## threadbender

I think she looks much older in those photos.
I was thinking she was either looking at or had become Muslim. Maybe why more covered up than the past?


----------



## mkr

That's the outfit her john bought her so that's what she wore.


----------



## cdtracing

Her face looks too tight & full of fillers!!  Yikes!!!


----------



## joyeaux

WHAT is it with that top upper lip trend in plastic surgery? Britney, ALL the Kardashians... same thing here. It’s so unnatural, and screams “surgery,” not “youth,” IMO


----------



## FreeSpirit71

She looks like if you stuck a pin in her face it would pop. That's not from working out - that's injectables.  And whoever said it up thread - I agree - it just makes her look much older.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan dazzled on the red carpet after jetting in from Dubai for DailyMail.com and Daily MailTV's star-studded Unwrap The Holidays 2017 party in New York on Wednesday.

The actress looked stunning as she embraced the festive spirit in a sexy, sheer number, studded with crystals, at the holiday event at Magic Hour at Moxy Times Square, Manhattan.

She toughened up her look with leather-style trousers, black boots and a black bomber jacket.

Lohan was accompanied by her mom Dina, 55, for the red carpet who was matching her daughter's biker look in a leather jacket.

The Mean Girls star told DailyMail.com how excited she was to be going home for Christmas after spending most of the past year in Europe and Asia.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ailyMail-com-holiday-party.html#ixzz50ZTXZqc3


----------



## arnott

Her Mom is looking better than her.


----------



## pixiejenna

They where talking about lilo on the radio the other day, saying she's dating some guy known as the Korean hulk but I don't remember his real name.


----------



## berrydiva

I really like her top. It's good for a holiday party.


----------



## sdkitty

joyeaux said:


> WHAT is it with that top upper lip trend in plastic surgery? Britney, ALL the Kardashians... same thing here. It’s so unnatural, and screams “surgery,” not “youth,” IMO


that duck lip thing gets on my nerves so much.....not everyone has full lips....just makes women look unnatural
I've seen women out and about shopping, etc, who are clearly old and have those puffy lips....just looks ridiculous....does not make them look young; makes them look like ugly old ladies with fake lips


----------



## Stephie2800

I’ve been away for a while so please tell me, is Lindsay a muslim now??


----------



## berrydiva

Stephie2800 said:


> I’ve been away for a while so please tell me, is Lindsay a muslim now??


Only when she feels like taking some pics to post to IG


----------



## Stephie2800

That makes sense


----------



## lanasyogamama

arnott said:


> Her Mom is looking better than her.



That’s not saying much. 

I’ll show myself to the corner.


----------



## Livia1

berrydiva said:


> Only when she feels like taking some pics to post to IG



I need the "ROFL-smiley" back ASAP.


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan looks stylish in dark layers as she makes rare appearance in US after jetting in from Dubai*


----------



## sdkitty

pevitagina said:


> *Lindsay Lohan looks stylish in dark layers as she makes rare appearance in US after jetting in from Dubai*


stylish according to who?  The DM?  She looks OK but nothing to write home about


----------



## buzzytoes

I’m amazed that she looks fairly normal. Wonder what she’s doing in Dubai...


----------



## sdkitty

buzzytoes said:


> I’m amazed that she looks fairly normal. Wonder what she’s doing in Dubai...


escorting wealthy men?


----------



## MJDaisy

just saw a pic of her on the purseblog weekly roundup....she looks AWFUL....


----------



## myown

Back to her roots! Lindsay Lohan showcases her signature fiery red tresses as she reunites with family to celebrate grandmother's birthday

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ignature-fiery-red-tresses.html#ixzz53xhtOWeU 




















  - Brother and Grandma





  - Father
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   - Sister





 -mother


----------



## lanasyogamama

I had completely forgotten about Ali Lohan.


----------



## Sasha2012

Lindsay Lohan sits down for an exclusive interview with Wendy to talk about her life in Dubai, latest projects, love life and family.


----------



## DD101

I saw her on WW, and thought she looked ok, maybe even nice. She looks best as a red head, she needs to keep that color.


----------



## Sasha2012

She announced this week that she and her father have finally buried the hatchet after years of feuding.

And while the future's looking bright with her mum and dad, Lindsay Lohan injected a burst of colour into an otherwise grey day as she stepped out in NYC on Friday.

The former Speed The Plough actress went make-up free, sweeping her russet locks upon her head, allowing her bright red jacket to do the talking.

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...ps-wearing-loud-red-jacket.html#ixzz547b7W5QO


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan beams in sporty dress and very racy thigh-high boots teamed with a faux fur jacket as she parties the at an LGBTQ nightclub in NYC*












Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...rties-blue-faux-fur-jacket.html#ixzz54GcXkyv2 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## mrskolar09

Supposedly she’s in the process of creating ‘Lohan Beauty’

Wonder if there’ll be plenty of powder products [emoji57]


----------



## DC-Cutie

mrskolar09 said:


> Supposedly she’s in the process of creating ‘Lohan Beauty’
> 
> Wonder if there’ll be plenty of powder products [emoji57]


nothing about her says 'beauty' that would make me pull out my credit card.  Fenty Beauty, now that's another story.


----------



## BagOuttaHell

VAST improvement. She should try to keep it up and repair all the bridges she burned. 

So what is it? Did overseas dry up or did she stack her money and is trying for comeback?


----------



## DC-Cutie

BagOuttaHell said:


> VAST improvement. She should try to keep it up and repair all the bridges she burned.
> 
> So what is it? Did overseas dry up or did she stack her money and is trying for comeback?


I think overseas dried up...


----------



## berrydiva

mrskolar09 said:


> Supposedly she’s in the process of creating ‘Lohan Beauty’
> 
> Wonder if there’ll be plenty of powder products [emoji57]


There is nothing about her that would make me want to buy any makeup or face products she makes. She looks hard and aged.


----------



## mrskolar09

I agree, she is no beauty icon.  

Most of the comments on the Insta post I read re her starting her own line were much the same.  
Although I will admit to being curious as to what the finished products will look like.


----------



## buzzytoes

Mean Girls was on this weekend. Hard to believe she was once so pretty....


----------



## pevitagina

She's never been one to shy away from the limelight.

And Friday was no exception for Lindsay Lohan, who was spotted looking laid back and chic stepping out of Scott's restaurant in Mayfair, London.

The 31-year-old looked stunning as she waved to the camera, dressed down in a relaxed purple shirt and figure hugging black leather-look leggings paired with suede knee high boots.


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...say-Lohan-opts-sexy-casual.html#ixzz5838j08gQ


----------



## Stephie2800

Dare I say that she looks a bit better than usual?

Her John looks very kind btw...


----------



## lionesscontessa

pevitagina said:


> She's never been one to shy away from the limelight.
> 
> And Friday was no exception for Lindsay Lohan, who was spotted looking laid back and chic stepping out of Scott's restaurant in Mayfair, London.
> 
> The 31-year-old looked stunning as she waved to the camera, dressed down in a relaxed purple shirt and figure hugging black leather-look leggings paired with suede knee high boots.
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbi...say-Lohan-opts-sexy-casual.html#ixzz5838j08gQ



omg she looks great. I'm so rooting for her in her 30s, I think she's got moxie and is gonna pull it together


----------



## meluvs2shop

She’s looking good! Better now than in her 20s!


----------



## mrskolar09

She looks good!  I hope this is the start of a new era for her


----------



## pixiejenna

This is the best she’s looked in ages. I hope she keeps it up.


----------



## pevitagina

Kim Kardashian threw shade at her last week.

But that didn't seem to both Lindsay Lohan one bit on her latest outing.

The 31-year-old was all smiles while spotted on an outing in New York City with her family on Sunday night.


----------



## pevitagina

Her childhood home was just lost to foreclosure.

But Lindsay Lohan managed a smile as she strolled through New York, New York on Thursday.

Donning a flowing white floral top, the 31-year-old actress looked like a picture of spring.


----------



## pevitagina

She's had a tumultuous relationship with her father Michael Lohan following the pair's personal troubles.

But Lindsay Lohan put on a supportive display as she was spotted heading to the TV personality's birthday dinner with her mother Dina at New York's Per Se restaurant on Saturday evening.

The award-winning actress, 31, cut a sophisticated figure as she slipped her slimline figure into a chic strapless dress, teamed with trendy button details.


----------



## sdkitty

pevitagina said:


> She's had a tumultuous relationship with her father Michael Lohan following the pair's personal troubles.
> 
> But Lindsay Lohan put on a supportive display as she was spotted heading to the TV personality's birthday dinner with her mother Dina at New York's Per Se restaurant on Saturday evening.
> 
> The award-winning actress, 31, cut a sophisticated figure as she slipped her slimline figure into a chic strapless dress, teamed with trendy button details.


those shoes do nothing for her....what's a super pale girl supposed to do now that hose it a no-no?  between the darkness of the shoe color, the ankle straps and the white skin - not a good look IMO


----------



## lanasyogamama

sdkitty said:


> those shoes do nothing for her....what's a super pale girl supposed to do now that hose it a no-no?  between the darkness of the shoe color, the ankle straps and the white skin - not a good look IMO



Honestly, my skin tone is probably my biggest insecurity and the reason I hate wearing shorts, skirts, or dresses.


----------



## sdkitty

lanasyogamama said:


> Honestly, my skin tone is probably my biggest insecurity and the reason I hate wearing shorts, skirts, or dresses.


I have that pale skin too
I used to used the fake tan stuff on my legs but didn't use it much last summer


----------



## mkr

She needs to wear light colors and no ankle straps.


----------



## Irishgal

sdkitty said:


> I have that pale skin too
> I used to used the fake tan stuff on my legs but didn't use it much last summer



Me too- I’m the color of goat cheese but that’s the way it is. [emoji23].


----------



## sdkitty

Irishgal said:


> Me too- I’m the color of goat cheese but that’s the way it is. [emoji23].


yes, Irish here too


----------



## gazoo

I'm blue white and I wear skirts (never shorts). I just don't care. I do try to choose shoes and clothing in tones that match my skin-tone, but I just can't be bothered to worry about self tanner and its perpetual staining of anything that touches my legs. I wish more people just embraced their natural skin color. Around me people are orange with patchy fingers from self tanning and it just never looks good.


----------



## berrydiva

Am I missing it? What's the problem that the ankle straps are causing?


----------



## mkr

berrydiva said:


> Am I missing it? What's the problem that the ankle straps are causing?



With the tea length dress it makes her look stumpy.   Maybe if they matched her skin tone more but it just makes her legs shorter. And black doesn’t help. A nice beige pump would look better


----------



## Swanky

Agree, they do cut her off. . .  ankle straps, particularly thick ones aren't right for a lot of people.
This straps in a flattering nude are different.

The one and only thing I may have going for me are teeny ankles and I prefer ankle straps, lol
Tank tops, flare skirts, belts of any kind, backless, strapless, etc. . .  do NOT flatter me, so I will wear an ankle strap all i can lol
There's nothing wrong with fair skin, look at Kidman and Blanchett.  If she wants a little warmth she should go very conservative.


----------



## myown

what happened to her? she looks so good!


----------



## pursegrl12

she does look good....normal, not bloated from coke or alcohol


----------



## pevitagina

Later in the day, the Sick Note actress headed to JFK to jet out of the Big Apple.

Lohan wore an unmissable, bright pink sweater emblazoned with the Barbie logo.

The former child actress paired the garish garment with black leggings, a black T-shirt and oversize dark sunglasses.

She appeared to be traveling light after her East Coast family catch-up, only carrying a small purse slung over one shoulder.


----------



## pevitagina

She's living the dream after opening her second beach bar in Greece.

And Lindsay Lohan, 31, looked delighted as she hung out with pals while celebrating the opening of her LOHAN Beach House Mykonos on Friday. 

The redheaded beauty was surrounded by admirers as she was photographed hanging out in a beachside cabana.


----------



## pevitagina

She recently traded in the bright lights of Los Angeles for a more wholesome life.

And Lindsay Lohan looked like she was letting her hair down on Sunday as she celebrated the opening of her club, LOHAN Beach House in Mykonos with pals.

The actress, 31, nailed summer chic as she slipped into a white linen top and matching trousers for her beach jaunt.


----------



## sdkitty

oh, didn't know hanging out at a beach bar was wholesome


----------



## pixiejenna

It’s about as wholesome as Lilo gets lol.


----------



## lanasyogamama

It’s not a terrible idea.  There seem to be enough people out there that will be excited about having a pic taken with her to keep it going for awhile.


----------



## buzzytoes

Wait I didn’t know she had one beach bar, let alone TWO?? Greece loves her that much??


----------



## pursegrl12

buzzytoes said:


> Wait I didn’t know she had one beach bar, let alone TWO?? Greece loves her that much??


 no, her johns love her that much.....she must have put in alot of "work" if you know what I mean for those beach bars


----------



## sdkitty

pursegrl12 said:


> no, her johns love her that much.....she must have put in alot of "work" if you know what I mean for those beach bars


do you really think she's a call girl? Has it been substantiated anywhere?
I've seen this here before but don't know it it's true.....very salicious


----------



## mindy621_xoxo

She looks good!


----------



## mcb100

I don't know if I *for sure* think that she's a call girl, but it wouldn't surprise me if she was doing something on the side for money. I don't dislike her, plenty of celeb have made very poor choices and in her healthier days she always seemed a bit down to earth like she could be your neighbor or a friend of yours who has a ton of personal issues. That being said, I either think that she is doing something shady on the side for cash (not saying anything involving relations but who knows what tbh) or that she is living way, way, beyond her means with tons of credit card debt. 

She is always taking exotic trips and buying extremely expensive clothes if you actually look the clothes up online. She doesn't act anymore or seem to really work. I just don't know where the money is coming in from. I watched her old reality show a while back, and she was buying  ton of haute couture everywhere, over 30k worth of stuff and didn't one of the stores decline her card? Girl, where is this dough coming from?


----------



## sdkitty

mcb100 said:


> I don't know if I *for sure* think that she's a call girl, but it wouldn't surprise me if she was doing something on the side for money. I don't dislike her, plenty of celeb have made very poor choices and in her healthier days she always seemed a bit down to earth like she could be your neighbor or a friend of yours who has a ton of personal issues. That being said, I either think that she is doing something shady on the side for cash (not saying anything involving relations but who knows what tbh) or that she is living way, way, beyond her means with tons of credit card debt.
> 
> She is always taking exotic trips and buying extremely expensive clothes if you actually look the clothes up online. She doesn't act anymore or seem to really work. I just don't know where the money is coming in from. I watched her old reality show a while back, and she was buying  ton of haute couture everywhere, over 30k worth of stuff and didn't one of the stores decline her card? Girl, where is this dough coming from?


I'm not aware of her doing any acting lately either so where is the money coming from?- good question
I often think looking at some of the actresses who aren't really big stars that they seem to have a lot to spend on fashion.  Or maybe things are given to them.  I'm thinking of someone like Emma Roberts.  Maybe even though she's not a big star in my eyes she got a lot of money for American Horror Story or whatever else she's been doing.


----------



## pevitagina

She's been living it up in Greek ever since she launched her latest Lohan Beach House venture.

And Lindsay Lohan proved it wasn't all work and no play during her Mykonos trip as she playfully hid a water bomb behind her lithe frame during a sun-soaked afternoon with pals on Thursday.

The 31-year-old actress highlighted her slender frame in a sheer black sundress which showcased her tropical print swimsuit underneath.


----------



## Irishgal

Dear lord Lindsay please please put on SPF 50 and reapply often.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

....Does she not understand that there's a reason pale folks keep out of the sun, or.....?

Especially how she's been looking these past few years.


----------



## sdkitty

BagsNBaguettes said:


> ....Does she not understand that there's a reason pale folks keep out of the sun, or.....?
> 
> Especially how she's been looking these past few years.


she doesn't look sunburned to me
maybe she's spending her time in the bar and just wearing beach garb


----------



## chowlover2

Didn't she put out a self tanner a few years back?  Why doesn't she use it?


----------



## pursegrl12

what's wrong with her fair skin????


----------



## mkr

Nothings wrong with her fair skin. Those legs from the knees down though....


----------



## Irishgal

pursegrl12 said:


> what's wrong with her fair skin????



Nothing at all. But if she stays in the sun year over year her skin type will be at high risk for skin cancers.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

'Living it up in Greek'??


----------



## Suzie

I am surprised she is only 31 years old, she seems so much older.


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

_ A ton of details here.  Sorry (or maybe not)...I could not resize pics or shorten article haha.

New York Times, June 26, 2018_
*You Can’t Hurt Lindsay Lohan Now*
Once America’s favorite troubled teen, treated with scorn and sexism, our greatest export reveals she’s in a better place now. (It’s called Lohan Beach House.)
By Gabrielle Bluestone

MYKONOS, Greece — The other day at the newly opened Lohan Beach House, families played on the beach alongside topless women alongside the religiously covered up, while a shirtless and ripped Romanian man with several teardrops tattooed on his face and the image of a person doing cocaine inked on his abs danced near the bar. None of these people who had paid dozens of euros to recline on a thick Lohan-branded towel harassed, or even seemed to notice, Lindsay Lohan herself, in a red swimsuit and her trusty red baseball hat with the word “RUSSIA,” who had just taken a seat directly oceanside.

Parked along a healthy stretch of the Kalo Livadi beach, the beach club, which includes a restaurant, a bar and a football field’s worth of sand, is a serene sprawl of wood decks, lush canopies and overstuffed chaise longues. On the lazy, winding ride there — all of the cabs in Mykonos seem to cost 35 euros and arrive no sooner than 30 minutes after they’re called — the driver described the club as a genuine island success.

Among his passengers, he said, the destination is approaching the popularity of even the vaunted Nammos beach club, despite having opened only a few weeks ago, with a marketing campaign apparently limited to a recycled clip from a 2011 film the artist Richard Phillips made of Ms. Lohan swimming in a pool.






Ms. Lohan’s assistant Nichola is a tall blond woman who wouldn’t be out of place on the set of “Westworld.” She had confused Ms. Lohan’s 6 p.m. interview with The New York Times with another interview, scheduled for the same day, with The Sunday Times, a British newspaper. And that appointment had already been postponed, Nichola said, because Ms. Lohan had a cold.

Still, Ms. Lohan eventually agreed to speak.

Ms. Lohan said this mix of a clientele is by design, in part because most of the island hot spots cater to the sunset crowd. That leaves her beachside club almost the entire day to entertain the diurnal, even if that’s the only trait some of her patrons have in common.

Ms. Lohan betrayed no trace of the European-tinged accent she has exhibited in past interviews, and she was excited to talk about the Lohan brand. After licensing her name last year to a club in Athens — she has since been bought out of that project, she said — she decided to strike again this summer, exercising the creative control she felt she lacked in Athens. This time, her partners are opting to remain silent.

So she designed the Mykonos club down to its playlists, she said, which skew toward Top 40 with a healthy serving of deep house, culled in part just to show she can compete with Scorpios, a club down the coast.

Another Lohan club is scheduled to open soon, in Rhodes.

She said she is also working on plans to design a Lohan island in Dubai.

She also has a lawyer.com sponsorship, plans for a “Vanderpump Rules”-style reality show for MTV centered around the club, and a general outlook that, at this point, if Ms. Lohan can believe it, she can achieve it.

“There’s a business side to my life now, but I’m not in America, so no one knows about it, which is nice for me,” Ms. Lohan said. “Because I get to actually focus on the result of things.”





If there’s one thing Ms. Lohan wants the public to know about her personal life, it’s that there’s almost nothing that she wants them to know. She hoped, she said, that people realize “I’m a normal, nice person. A good person. I don’t have any bad intentions. And my past has to stay in the past.”

“Like, people have to just let go of it and stop bringing it up because it’s not — it’s gone,” she said. “It’s dead. And that’s the most important thing to me.”

Despite decades of breathless tabloid coverage of her life, she said the public has never known the real her at all. Recently, that has been by design. “I think success is the best revenge — and silence, as a presence,” she said. “When I chose to change my future, my life, I was like, ‘Where’s the one place I can find silence?’”


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

That place turned out to be Dubai, where unmarried women can still bearrested or deported for the crime of becoming pregnant. It’s also a place where intruding on privacy via photography can often be illegal, and Ms. Lohan feels protected enough there to leave the doors of her penthouse apartment unlocked.

She said she first discovered Dubai in 2008, when she hosted the opening of an Atlantis resort. On her second visit, she realized there were no cameras tracking her. “That click — Karl Lagerfeld said, ‘It’s like they’re shooting guns at me,’ when I first met him at Fendi,” Ms. Lohan said. “And I felt it. You feel like you’re always watching out, you’re paranoid. It creates this paranoia in your head that’s not necessary.”

That’s part of the reason she doesn’t see herself moving from Dubai anytime soon.

"It’s the safest place. It’s less demanding. America is always like, ‘Go go go go go!’” Ms. Lohan said. “I don’t have to turn on the news and see about the Kardashians. I don’t have to see anything anymore. I choose what I want to see and how I want to live.”

That also means she hasn’t been following the last year in America closely, where Donald *****’s presidency and the #MeToo movement have transformed the country’s culture into something unrecognizable from the days when Mr. ***** held a position of power over only the contestants on “The Apprentice” and photographers made sport of shooting pictures up Ms. Lohan’s skirt as she got in and out of cars.

At the same time, it’s an eerily familiar landscape. In 2004, Mr. ***** publicly mused on whether the freckles on Ms. Lohan’s chest made her more or less sexually attractive. She was 18 at the time. (He left that question unanswered but concluded that her “wreck” of a father could only add to the experience of sleeping with her.)

“She’s probably deeply troubled and therefore great in bed,” Mr. ***** told Howard Stern on his radio show. “How come the deeply troubled women, you know, deeply, deeply troubled, they’re always the best in bed?”

That’s another thing Ms. Lohan wants to leave in the past. “Here’s the thing: very simple with politics,” she said. “He’s the president. No matter what anyone says, he’s still the president. I have no feeling. I have no emotion.”

She did say that Mr. *****’s daughter Tiffany, an old friend who is visiting her next month in Greece, is “a really sweet girl. Nice person.”

Ms. Lohan’s own safety and well-being are her chief concerns. Though she is still close with her family, she has been keeping in touch mostly at an arm’s length, primarily through FaceTime. (“Look, I’m not in control of my family,” she said. “I’m only in control of myself. We’re all friends. My mom and dad are friends, everyone’s good.”)

Just now, turning 32 at the beginning of July, and for the first time in her life, she says she feels safe.

“If anyone in my life for one second, I feel unsafe with, they’re out,” Ms. Lohan said. “Very simple. This is it. I’m not going to complicate things. Because I’m a caretaker, I always want to give to people.”

As she said this, she noticed a steady stream of tears pouring from my left eye, which was directly in the line of the bright sun hanging behind her. I assured her this happens all the time; she silently pulled out a cup and a glass bottle of mineral water from a large ice bucket beside her and slid them across the table to me.

“I know who I am as a person,” Ms. Lohan said. And that still includes being an actress, even if she has grown uncomfortable with the publicity side of it.

“I don’t want any judgment on me. You know? My acting is good, my work is good, and I love work,” Ms. Lohan said. To that end, she has been quietly picking up projects; she recently filmed the British series “Sick Note,” and says she has several more roles planned, scattered around the world.

She says she craves the structure of performing and points to the 2014 London production of “Speed-the-Plow” as a turning point in her life, where she says she found comfort in just doing the thing night after night. “Just the diligence of being on a stage. It’s not like a movie where you can miss a line. You’re live, there, in front of everyone,” Ms. Lohan said. “Very structured. And I love that. And that gave me, like, a calmness. And that kind of changed a lot of things for me.”





Though not particularly religious, Ms. Lohan said she meditates at least twice a day, a habit she picked up from Oprah Winfrey, who turned her on to the book “The Untethered Soul.” She also subscribes to the forecasts of the astrologist Susan Miller, whom she calls a friend. (Asked if she knows why Ms. Miller routinely and famously posts her predictions long past deadline, Ms. Lohan shrugged and said she has just learned to wait a few days to check.)

She also agrees with the numerology proposition that life can be divided into approximately 30-year cycles, a theory that dovetails with a chain of events she said was set into motion in the summer of her 30th birthday, which she celebrated on a nearby beach.

It’s the same place where her former fiancé, the Russian socialite Egor Tarabasov, was filmed assaulting her a few months later. “It happened, here in Mykonos, on the beach. And that was the moment where I switched and I was like, ‘I’m going to take control of my life completely, and fire everyone and just rehire them when I’m ready,’” Ms. Lohan said. “And that’s why I’m here today, because it was on that beach where I got hit. I said, ‘You know what? If there’s anything I can do, I’m going to get that beach. It’s going to be my beach.’”

Her 30th birthday was also the day she defied fate to option Tina Seskis’s “The Honeymoon,” a psychological thriller that Ms. Lohan declined to spoil for me, saying only that she saw herself in one of the characters.

“I was at Nammos and I was reading it,” she said. “I’m reading this book and taking notes on it, like, ‘This is like my life, something that happened to me in my life, oh my God! I need to buy this book! I need to meet this woman!’ She’s incredible.”

At the time, Ms. Lohan was staying with a host family in a small church in Greece, “because I wanted to be, like, with a family, alone.” She got a call from Ms. Seskis, who had seen a paparazzi picture of the actress reading her book. Ms. Seskis was phoning to apologize because she had already sold the rights.

“I said, ‘No no no! Let me buy it! Please, let me buy it! Let’s write it together,’” Ms. Lohan said. “She goes, ‘No, they want somebody else to write it.’ I said, ‘No, we’re going to write it.’” A year and a half later, they’re writing the script together, and when Ms. Seskis visits Greece this summer, Lohan wants to work with her on the same beach where it all began.


Ms. Lohan also sees the project as a sort of catharsis for the abuse she suffered. “There was this moment where it was like, ‘I don’t really need to be worried about a guy hurting me, I don’t need to live in fear,’” she said. “Because when women show fear, I feel like that makes us powerless.”

Despite Ms. Lohan’s new and relaxed lease on life, there was one arena in which she was inflexible: photos of her.

Nichola said Ms. Lohan could do a shoot the next day, around the same time The Sunday Times would get its rescheduled interview. Ms. Lohan would have had her hair and makeup done, “and we’ll make something work,” Nichola said.

But the next day, as reporter and photographer waited under the sun dappling the stained wooden deck through the sand-colored canopy, Nichola delivered some news: There would be no photo shoot unless Ms. Lohan, who was currently in Athens anyway, was paid for it.

“She shoots for magazines like W and likes to do fashion,” Nichola said. “We can give you exclusive photos, but she only does paid shoots. And if you want to have that discussion, you can, and maybe she’ll consider it.” (The New York Times does not pay photo or interview subjects.)

It was a flicker of classic Lohan terror from the tabloid era. But it was also in line with her new ethos as a sophisticated international businesswoman. That first day, after I left her sitting on her oceanfront chaise, I spotted her filming two young women in black bikinis and rubber unicorn masks frolicking in the waves. She posted the video of them, geotagged to the club, on her Instagram story, to millions of followers. A few minutes later, I watched as she put down her phone, stood and walked directly down the beach and into the ocean, her shoulders perfectly squared, her hair falling in neat waves down the middle of her back. From under the canopy at the restaurant bar, it really did look just like a frame from the Richard Phillips video. The beach was hers.

Ms. Lohan dove under the water, the unicorn women rejoined their friends, a waiter carried a tray of Aperol spritzes off the deck and onto the beach, and the man with teardrops tattooed on his face swayed in bliss to the music. Ms. Lohan swam in even strokes away from the shore, and no one took any pictures.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

favoritethingshawaii said:


> And my past has to stay in the past.”
> 
> “Like, people have to just let go of it and stop bringing it up because it’s not — it’s gone,” she said. “It’s dead. And that’s the most important thing to me.”



Yeah, that's difficult to do when you keep repeating the same behaviors and expect different results, to say nothing of the (confirmed) rumors of what you do to earn a living in Dubai.



favoritethingshawaii said:


> That’s part of the reason she doesn’t see herself moving from Dubai anytime soon.
> 
> "It’s the safest place.



Erm, not really. Dubai is notorious for the trafficking and prostituting of foreigners, a good portion of whom are her skintone/race. As I said, there's a very good reason she's out there now and it has nothing to do with tourism.....



favoritethingshawaii said:


> My acting is good, my work is good, and I love work,” Ms. Lohan said.



Then why do you continue to act unprofessional when getting booked for gigs, showing up, or your on-set behavior? Why is it that people who've worked with you continually report otherwise? And when you actually can be compelled to do your work, you constantly exhibit lackluster range, inability to convey true emotion, and oftentimes have to have your castmates carry you and your character through a scene?


----------



## Tivo

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Yeah, that's difficult to do when you keep repeating the same behaviors and expect different results, to say nothing of the (confirmed) rumors of what you do to earn a living in Dubai.
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, not really. Dubai is notorious for the trafficking and prostituting of foreigners, a good portion of whom are her skintone/race. As I said, there's a very good reason she's out there now and it has nothing to do with tourism.....
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do you continue to act unprofessional when getting booked for gigs, showing up, or your on-set behavior? Why is it that people who've worked with you continually report otherwise? And when you actually can be compelled to do your work, you constantly exhibit lackluster range, inability to convey true emotion, and oftentimes have to have your castmates carry you and your character through a scene?


Loving your breakdown of this B.S. interview!


----------



## Pandoravuitton

mkr said:


> Nothings wrong with her fair skin. Those legs from the knees down though....



She needs bug off looks like she got attacked by mosquitoes


----------



## mkr

Pandoravuitton said:


> She needs bug off looks like she got attacked by mosquitoes



Oh I thought it was marks from falling down drunk all the time.


----------



## mcb100

At least she is doing something now since I mean, she tarnished her reputation as an actress so I don't really think that anyone would hire her for that now. Opening up beach bars is doing something, I guess. However, you can tell by the interview that she is a little bit in fantasy land or just a tad bit delusional. I wouldn't call most of Dubai, a safe place. Also, why would you say in a public interview that you feel so comfortable that you leave your doors unlocked? Did she not learn from when that group of then-teenagers (The Bling Ring) broke into her house and robbed her of stuff? 

Seems like she doesn't really think things through much or that she would be h*ll to have as your boss. "Fire everyone and re-hire them when I am ready?" Girl, you should have thought it through when you decided to hire all those people in the first place. That's like saying "just let me lay you off when I can't handle things anymore and then when I get stable, all of you guys can come back to work for me." …… Also, she should not have mentioned STIR. It could be smart to open up a beach club, earn money from it, but she shouldn't be comparing it to Lisa Vanderpump's STIR just yet....

I like the fact that she is trying to be ambitious but she really needed to check herself before she gave this interview.


----------



## sdkitty

she's not doing herself any favors with these remarks
from the Daily Beast
*Lindsay Lohan: Women Who Tell #MeToo Stories ‘Look Weak’*




*STEPHANE MAHE/REUTERS*



Actress Lindsay Lohan told _The Times_ of London that she does not support the #MeToo movement. “I’m going to really hate myself for saying this, but I think by women speaking against all these things, it makes them look weak when they are very strong women,” she said. The actress characterized those who have come forward as attention-seekers. She told _The Times_ she is “very supportive of women,” but said they need to report misconduct when it happens. “If it happens at that moment, you discuss it at that moment. You make it a real thing by making it a police report.” Last year, Lohan defended movie mogul Harvey Weinstein, who has been accused of rape, sexual assault, or sexual harassment by 87 women. “I feel very bad for Harvey Weinstein right now. I don’t think it’s right what’s going on. He’s never harmed me or did anything to me,” she said in an Instagram video. “We’ve done several movies together. I think everyone needs to stop. I think it’s wrong. So, stand up.”

READ IT AT THE HOLLYWOOD REPORTER


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

At this point, she'll do anything to squander what little career she has left....Hollyweird ate her alive.


----------



## mkr

She should have a seat.


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan* is cutting a chic figure. The 32-year-old _Mean Girls_ actress and businesswoman was spotted smiling and posing in a _Moschino_ dress on Thursday (August 9) in Mykonos, Greece.


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan* is hanging out with friends and family!

The 32-year-old actress was spotted heading out for a night time stroll with friends and posing for pictures with fans on Tuesday evening (August 7) in Mykonos, Greece.


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan* is enjoying some time in the sun!

The 31-year-old actress was spotted hanging out with friends on Sunday (June 17) at the beach in Mykonos, Greece.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pevitagina said:


> *Lindsay Lohan* is cutting a chic figure. The 32-year-old _Mean Girls_ actress and businesswoman was spotted smiling and posing in a _Moschino_ dress on Thursday (August 9) in Mykonos, Greece.




Whew! She has the skin damage and sagging bosom of a 70-something!


----------



## Caz71

Who are those old codgers. Sugar daddies??


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

pevitagina said:


> *Lindsay Lohan* is hanging out with friends and family!
> 
> The 32-year-old actress was spotted heading out for a night time stroll with friends and posing for pictures with fans on Tuesday evening (August 7) in Mykonos, Greece.



What does she have against bras??


----------



## arnott

pevitagina said:


> *Lindsay Lohan* is cutting a chic figure. The 32-year-old _Mean Girls_ actress and businesswoman was spotted smiling and posing in a _Moschino_ dress on Thursday (August 9) in Mykonos, Greece.



I like that dress!   Is it supposed to be like a beach coverup?


----------



## Rouge H

That is pretty cute-the dress


----------



## berrydiva

arnott said:


> I like that dress!   Is it supposed to be like a beach coverup?


Pretty sure it's from Fashion Nova if you're interested.

Edit: sorry was looking at the gold one not the black floral one....don't know where that's from.


----------



## sdkitty

seems Lindsay is drunk and misguided
from the Daily Beast:
Lindsay Lohan took to Instagram late Friday to show her followers a strange, apparently drunken encounter with a refugee family that resulted in her facing accusations of attempted child abduction. In a live video of the incident, Lohan can be seen approaching a family of four she described as Syrian refugees who had apparently been spending the night on the street. Lohan, at times appearing to slur her words and attempting to speak Arabic, went from offering to put the children up in a hotel for the night, to accusing the family of “trafficking children” once they declined. She then appears to try and lure the children away from their parents as the family tries to flee. “I won’t leave until I take you. Now I know who you are. Don’t **** with me,” she can be heard saying in the video as she follows the family down the street. “You’re ruining Arab culture,” she tells the parents, while reassuring the children, “I’m with you, boys. Don’t worry.” At the end of the video, when Lohan gets closer to one of the children and apparently says, “Give me your hand,” the mother turns around and shoves her or strikes her. Lohan then begins crying into the camera and says, “I’m, like, in shock right now.” It was not immediately clear where the incident took place, but Lohan had earlier posted that she was visiting Moscow.


----------



## remainsilly

sdkitty said:


> seems Lindsay is drunk and misguided
> from the Daily Beast:
> Lindsay Lohan took to Instagram late Friday to show her followers a strange, apparently drunken encounter with a refugee family that resulted in her facing accusations of attempted child abduction. In a live video of the incident, Lohan can be seen approaching a family of four she described as Syrian refugees who had apparently been spending the night on the street. Lohan, at times appearing to slur her words and attempting to speak Arabic, went from offering to put the children up in a hotel for the night, to accusing the family of “trafficking children” once they declined. She then appears to try and lure the children away from their parents as the family tries to flee. “I won’t leave until I take you. Now I know who you are. Don’t **** with me,” she can be heard saying in the video as she follows the family down the street. “You’re ruining Arab culture,” she tells the parents, while reassuring the children, “I’m with you, boys. Don’t worry.” At the end of the video, when Lohan gets closer to one of the children and apparently says, “Give me your hand,” the mother turns around and shoves her or strikes her. Lohan then begins crying into the camera and says, “I’m, like, in shock right now.” It was not immediately clear where the incident took place, but Lohan had earlier posted that she was visiting Moscow.


Found story, with video, about incident:
http://amp.tmz.com/2018/09/29/lindsay-lohan-accuses-parents-child-trafficking-punched-hit-face/

All I can say is, "It's about time."
Lohan's behavior cries out for a solid face punch, almost daily.
Imo, this was attempted kidnapping.


----------



## meluvs2shop

Does she live in Europe now?


----------



## Sasha2012

Here's more footage before she chases the family and tries to take their child. A mess.


----------



## lanasyogamama

I miss the breezy Greek party hosting Lindsay of last week.


----------



## FreeSpirit71

This cracked-out, sorry excuse for a human being. She exploited those people. Trying to take someone's kids? She's very lucky a smack in the mouth is all she got.

I noticed her "accent" dropped about 2 seconds after that lady connected with her face.

Pond scum.


----------



## prettyprincess

What the actual f


----------



## sdkitty

the idea that she herself put this out out on social media shows how poor her judgment is.....maybe her emotional development stopped around age 13 when she became a star


----------



## tulipfield

No words.


----------



## DC-Cutie

she must be back on that 'stuff'


----------



## Irishgal

Yeah by all means go to Russia and do stupid things. Idiot.


----------



## buzzytoes

That accent tho [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## lanasyogamama

buzzytoes said:


> That accent tho [emoji15][emoji15]



It fascinates me.


----------



## JessicaAlice

That is so crazy! 

She probably thinks she is Mother Teresa *rolling my eyes*


----------



## prettyprincess

lanasyogamama said:


> It fascinates me.


I kinda love it, haha! It really is fascinating. At one point in the video she says Shalooo. It was almost like she was trying to say salam or shalom, and then she sprinkled hello into it?? Like in mean girls when she says grool


----------



## sdkitty

prettyprincess said:


> I kinda love it, haha! It really is fascinating. At one point in the video she says Shalooo. It was almost like she was trying to say salam or shalom, and then she sprinkled hello into it?? Like in mean girls when she says grool


----------



## pevitagina

*Lindsay Lohan* flashes a huge smile for photographers as she leaves the Mercer Hotel to do some shopping on Thursday (October 24) in New York City.


----------



## zen1965

Is she carrying a bottle of gin?
She looks terrible in the first pic. Sad really.


----------



## pevitagina

She's the Hollywood actress who is said to be worth millions.

And Lindsay Lohan might have added to her wealth on Tuesday, as it appears she won big at the annual Melbourne Cup in Flemington.

The 33-year-old starlet was pictured beaming ecstatically at her betting slip, after it was revealed Vow and Declare had finished first in the race that stops the nation.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

pevitagina said:


> She's the Hollywood actress who is said to be worth millions.
> 
> And Lindsay Lohan might have added to her wealth on Tuesday, as it appears she won big at the annual Melbourne Cup in Flemington.
> 
> The 33-year-old starlet was pictured beaming ecstatically at her betting slip, after it was revealed Vow and Declare had finished first in the race that stops the nation.




Quit playing, article writer. She ain't worth millions. If she was, she wouldn't be skipping out of five figure hotel bills and running off to the Middle East to escort (which has been confirmed, by the way...)


----------



## bag-mania

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Quit playing, article writer. She ain't worth millions. If she was, she wouldn't be skipping out of five figure hotel bills and running off to the Middle East to escort (which has been confirmed, by the way...)



Yeah, last year her net worth was estimated to be $800,000 and I doubt it is even that much now. It doesn’t make for an upbeat article to say she once had millions and she pissed it all away I suppose.


----------



## shesnochill

Yikes, very sad how some of these comments are so mean lol. I loved LL in my childhood and I will still. I can't imagine it being easy raised in Hollywood, being in the spotlight and well, her parents weren't exactly perfect.


----------



## Compass Rose

lol ... we just watched The Parent Trap for like the 40th time.  She was a cutie back then.


----------



## limom

annaversary said:


> Yikes, very sad how some of these comments are so mean lol. I loved LL in my childhood and I will still. I can't imagine it being easy raised in Hollywood, being in the spotlight and well, her parents weren't exactly perfect.


 She was raised on LI for the most part.
 Her family is the worst....Entitled, racist and more...
She is an addict. Sad.


----------



## simone72

bag-mania said:


> Yeah, last year her net worth was estimated to be $800,000 and I doubt it is even that much now. It doesn’t make for an upbeat article to say she once had millions and she pissed it all away I suppose.


She owns a few beach clubs in Greece is it? Didn’t she have a reality show about them or like a one or two episode thing ?


----------



## simone72

I did see her dad and his new wife/ ex wife 
At Walmart of all places two summers ago buying kids toys and then they went to parking lot and she was the one driving. They looked a mess and soon after they were on the news for some sort of abuse again.


----------



## PewPew

Lindsey Lohan’s mom Dina says she’s engaged to an online BF she’s NEVER MET but has been on/off dating for 6 YEARS. She claims Lindsey and sibs are thrilled. This smacks of a publicity stunt. With parents like Dina & Michael, no wonder the kids have issues.









						How Lindsay Lohan Reacted to Dina's Engagement to a Man She Hasn't Met
					

'I've been alone for a really long time intentionally,' Dina tells ET.




					www.etonline.com


----------



## caramelize126

simone72 said:


> She owns a few beach clubs in Greece is it? Didn’t she have a reality show about them or like a one or two episode thing ?



She did have a reality show about her beach club in Mykonos, but her clubs shut down last summer. I think i read that she was working on another club but I'm not sure if anything actually happened.

I remember hearing all of those rumors about her living in the middle east to escort. I think her dad confirmed it at one point and then backtracked...does anyone recall this?


----------



## limom

PewPew said:


> Lindsey Lohan’s mom Dina says she’s engaged to an online BF she’s NEVER MET but has been on/off dating for 6 YEARS. She claims Lindsey and sibs are thrilled. This smacks of a publicity stunt. With parents like Dina & Michael, no wonder the kids have issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How Lindsay Lohan Reacted to Dina's Engagement to a Man She Hasn't Met
> 
> 
> 'I've been alone for a really long time intentionally,' Dina tells ET.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etonline.com


She is a fall out drunk. Every time I see her or hear about her, she is arrested for public intoxication. She looks hard (think Intervention participant) a hot mess.


caramelize126 said:


> She did have a reality show about her beach club in Mykonos, but her clubs shut down last summer. I think i read that she was working on another club but I'm not sure if anything actually happened.
> 
> I remember hearing all of those rumors about her living in the middle east to escort. I think her dad confirmed it at one point and then backtracked...does anyone recall this?


I heard the same, she is a “party Girl”. She also has a chemical dependency situation.
The whole family needs to go to intensive rehab treatment.


----------



## Rouge H

I do hope she finally has found true love and happiness. I wish her well.

Lindsay Lohan is ENGAGED! Actress reveals she will wed Bader Shammas


https://mol.im/a/10251103


----------



## MidAtlantic

Rouge H said:


> I do hope she finally has found true love and happiness. I wish her well.
> 
> Lindsay Lohan is ENGAGED! Actress reveals she will wed Bader Shammas
> 
> 
> https://mol.im/a/10251103



He's a very handsome guy - dang!  I'd all but forgotten about Lindsay...


----------



## pixiejenna

Wow I hope they’re happy together. She has really laid low the past few years, I can’t even remember the last time I;ve heard about her.


----------



## buzzytoes

MidAtlantic said:


> He's a very handsome guy - dang!  I'd all but forgotten about Lindsay...





pixiejenna said:


> Wow I hope they’re happy together. She has really laid low the past few years, I can’t even remember the last time I;ve heard about her.


She's actually in a new film coming to Netflix. Some kind of Christmas movie.


----------



## pixiejenna

LILO’s mom Dina is getting 18 days jail time, 5 years probation, and 18 months no license for a DWI from last year. Interesting that LILO seems to have her ish together and her mom’s a hot mess. I think that she’s been a hot mess for a while but has been able to keep it under the radar.









						Dina Lohan Gets Jail Time in Felony DWI Case, Loses Driver's License for 18 Months
					

Dina Lohan, actor Lindsay Lohan’s mother, was sentenced Friday to 18 days in jail and five years’ probation after pleading guilty to felony DWI in connection with a 2020 crash where she rear-ended a car near a Long Island mall, officials said. Lohan, 59, also pleaded guilty to leaving the scene...




					www.nbcchicago.com


----------



## meluvs2shop

It’s nice to see her in something that’s not negative. Here’s a look back on her famous looks throughout her career.


----------



## nicole0612

meluvs2shop said:


> It’s nice to see her in something that’s not negative. Here’s a look back on her famous looks throughout her career.



I don’t know much about her other than the portrayal of her downward spiral shown in the gossip media, but she seems very likable, funny and relatable here. She looks healthy, amazingly so considering the recent past and suddenly I find myself rooting for her.


----------



## acrowcounted

I’ll admit, any time I see a celebrity’s name, who I haven’t thought about for over a decade, pop up in tpf’s “Latest Posts” sidebar, I always brace for the worst. Glad to read this update was something on the positive side!


----------



## jelliedfeels

I feel like she’s getting at least a cameo in a Disney property soon… probably Marvel….she’s started popping up and there’s a buzz for her return. I think Disney because of her previous connection with the company and they love doing nostalgia bait/meta things like that.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve always liked Lindsey. I’m definitely rooting for her comeback.


----------



## LittleStar88

Lindsay Lohan And Bader Shammas Are Married
					

This past November, Lindsay Lohan announced that she was engaged to her man of a couple of years Bader Shammas. And as everyone Googled, "Who is Bader Shammas?", Dina Lohan probably Googled, "What is Bader Shammas' net worth?" (answers: Bader Shammas is a Kuwait-born financier whose net worth is rep




					dlisted.com


----------



## favoritethingshawaii

She comes across as hard working and well spoken in the interview found in this link.  Hoping she finds much happiness!

Lindsay Lohan marries Badar Shammas: 'I am the luckiest woman in the world' (msn.com)


----------



## pixiejenna

She has been pretty low key with this guy vs past relationships. I think that it’s a good sign of maturity and wish them the best.


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan is seen with her husband Bader Shammas as they return to their hotel in NYC... four weeks after the couple secretly tied the knot​By JACQUELINE LINDENBERG FOR DAILYMAIL.COM

PUBLISHED: 03:15 BST, 3 August 2022 | UPDATED: 03:49 BST, 3 August 2022

Lindsay Lohan looked bright and cheerful as she headed back to her New York City hotel after a day out and about. 

The actress, 36, was next to her husband, Bader Shammas, 35, as they enjoyed time in the Big Apple together.


----------



## pevitagina

Step up your sportswear game in a Pangaia set like Lindsay​We'll never stop being grateful for the fact that sportswear is a trend that's here to stay... finally being in vogue means being ultra comfy too!

Lindsay Lohan paid homage to the trend by stepping out in a light brown tracksuit set by cult favourite brand Pangaia.

Instantly recognisable by the subtle yet cool font detail, eco-label Pangaia has been spotted on everyone from Kourtney Kardashian to Jennifer Lopez.


----------



## LittleStar88

She's looking happy and healthy... Nice to see!


----------



## meluvs2shop

I’ve always been a fan of Lindsey. Not sure why tho… I do wish her well. Her, Amanda Bynes and of course Brittney. I always felt sorry for the 3 of them.


----------



## lanasyogamama

meluvs2shop said:


> I’ve always been a fan of Lindsey. Not sure why tho… I do wish her well. Her, Amanda Bynes and of course Brittney. I always felt sorry for the 3 of them.


I feel bad for all three as well, but Lilo is the only one that ran around acting entitled with sticky fingers.


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan Gives Grandma Shoes a Refresh​BY CHRISTIAN ALLAIRE
August 3, 2022

On two separate occasions this week, Lohan was spotted wearing Salvatore Ferragamo’s black Viva pumps, which retail for $850 and have a large bow on the toe. They’re a decidedly prim-and-proper shoe, but Lohan made them feel a little more modern and casual. For a Broadway outing this past weekend, she first wore them with a white summer dress complete with fringe and laser-cut detailing, finishing off the ensemble with a luxe Hermès bag (in its signature orange hue). Yesterday, she then paired them with a black lace mini dress for a more monochromatic feel, as well as black shades and a cream Hermès bag.














						Lindsay Lohan Gives Grandma Shoes a Refresh
					

Turns out, a ballet flat pump can be both youthful and cool.




					www.vogue.com


----------



## pixiejenna

Why are ferragam’s grandma shoes? I love the bow and I’m not a grandma.


----------



## meluvs2shop

I love Ferragamo flats too. Big fan!


----------



## pevitagina

Be West-dressed like Lindsay in Malone Souliers cowboy boots​Need help with transitioning your wardrobe from S/S to A/W? You need a pair of cowboy ankle boots!

They’re not only majorly versatile, but also bang on trend. From Kendall Jenner donning Coperni to Emily Ratajkowski styling a Mango pair, we have been inundated with inspo on how to style them like an IT girl.

Someone who is clearly up to scratch is Lindsay Lohan, who looked effortless in a button-down pinafore dress teamed with Malone Souliers tan suede boots.

The latter of course got our attention, from the Western inspired trims and pull tabs, to the stiletto heel and rich tan colourway - we're obsessed!























						Lindsay Lohan looks radiant with husband Bader Shammas in London
					

The actress, 36, looked sensational in a button up sleeveless dress and suede ankle boots as she strolled through the capital.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## sdkitty

pevitagina said:


> Be West-dressed like Lindsay in Malone Souliers cowboy boots​Need help with transitioning your wardrobe from S/S to A/W? You need a pair of cowboy ankle boots!
> 
> They’re not only majorly versatile, but also bang on trend. From Kendall Jenner donning Coperni to Emily Ratajkowski styling a Mango pair, we have been inundated with inspo on how to style them like an IT girl.
> 
> Someone who is clearly up to scratch is Lindsay Lohan, who looked effortless in a button-down pinafore dress teamed with Malone Souliers tan suede boots.
> 
> The latter of course got our attention, from the Western inspired trims and pull tabs, to the stiletto heel and rich tan colourway - we're obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindsay Lohan looks radiant with husband Bader Shammas in London
> 
> 
> The actress, 36, looked sensational in a button up sleeveless dress and suede ankle boots as she strolled through the capital.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.dailymail.co.uk


I don't care for the boots on her but her hair looks pretty


----------



## CobaltBlu

I always love a comeback, I hope she makes one.  Her hair looks great and she looks happy.


----------



## Sferics

Never had an opinion on her, but I like that she looks happy - I wish her the best.


----------



## pixiejenna

WTF cowboy high heels?!


----------



## LittleStar88

These boots are a no for me, but she’s able to pull it off. 

She looks happy and healthy and I’m here for it. She had a rough time for a minute there…


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan commands attention in a bold multi-coloured suit as she arrives for a TV appearance in NYC​Lindsay Lohan commanded attention as she arrived at the Good Morning America studios in New York on Tuesday.

The actress, 36, looked sensational in a multi-coloured suit which boasted high waisted trousers and an oversized blazer.




















						Lindsay Lohan commands attention in a colourful suit in NYC
					

The actress, 36, looked sensational in a multi-coloured suit which boasted high waisted trousers and an oversized blazer.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Rock a colour clash look like Lindsay in Akris​If you can’t decide on one colour, wear them all!

Lindsay Lohan turned heads wearing Akris at the Good Morning America Studios. The colour pop suit is hard to miss and we love it!

The patchwork style jacket is a fun fashion find, it looks sensational with the matching trousers, but would also stand out as a single piece.

The oversize fit is so on trend and the linear detailing is sleek and perfectly finishes it off.

Clashing colours are also very trendy, the more colour the better. The yellow, red and orange in this blazer complement each other perfectly!


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan commands attention in a colourful suit in NYC
					

The actress, 36, looked sensational in a multi-coloured suit which boasted high waisted trousers and an oversized blazer.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan gets into the holiday spirit with new husband Bader Shammas as they make their red carpet debut at Falling For Christmas screening in New York​Lindsay Lohan and her husband Bader Shammas got into the holiday spirit together as they made their red carpet debut at a screening for her upcoming Netflix film Falling for Christmas.

The newlyweds put on a loved-up display at a celebratory fan screening with the cast and crew in New York on Wednesday.

Falling for Christmas marks Lindsay's big Hollywood comeback and sees the beloved actress, 36, play an engaged heiress who loses her memory in a skiing accident before finding herself in the care of a hunky lodge owner (played by Chord Overstreet) and his daughter. 

























						Lindsay Lohan wows in sheer dress at Falling For Christmas screening
					

The actress, 36, dazzled in a sheer floral print dress as she attended a celebratory fan screening with the cast and crew in New York on Wednesday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pevitagina

Be a festive angel in Valentino like Lindsay Lohan​Lindsay Lohan looked stunning to attend a red carpet screening of Falling For Christmas in New York this week. She's like a little angel that sits on top of the tree in this divine dress!

It's by Valentino, and we love the sleek long sleeves, column fit and white floral design against the nude background. The embellishment is a nice touch too. Bravo to stylist Law Roach!













						Lindsay Lohan wows in sheer dress at Falling For Christmas screening
					

The actress, 36, dazzled in a sheer floral print dress as she attended a celebratory fan screening with the cast and crew in New York on Wednesday.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Sferics

What did she do to her face? Fox eye surgery?


----------



## V0N1B2

Botox, makeup, new teeth… I just want to know why didn’t she wear a bra in that gold dress?


----------



## lanasyogamama

That multi color suit is rough.


----------



## pukasonqo

lanasyogamama said:


> That multi color suit is rough.


Revival of Joseph and the Amazing Technicolour Dream Coat?
The pony tail is not doing her any favours, she has gorgeous hair so why not a softer hair style?


----------



## pevitagina

LINDSAY LOHAN Out and About in New York 11/08/2022​
















						LINDSAY LOHAN Out and About in New York 11/08/2022 – HawtCelebs
					

LINDSAY LOHAN Out and About in New York 11/08/2022




					www.hawtcelebs.com


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan Poses With Sister Ali Lohan Ahead of 'Drew Barrymore Show' Taping​
*Lindsay Lohan* showed up to film an appearance on _The Drew Barrymore Show_ with her family in tow.

The 36-year-old _Falling for Christmas_ star was photographed with her younger sister *Ali Lohan* and mom *Dina Lohan* outside the studio on Thursday (November 10) in New York City.




















						Lindsay Lohan Poses With Sister Ali Lohan Ahead of ‘Drew Barrymore Show’ Taping
					

Check out all the pics of Lindsay with her mom and sister...




					www.justjared.com


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan and sister Aliana coordinate in pastel dresses on The Drew Barrymore Show to promote their film Falling for Christmas​
Former child star Lindsay Lohan held hands with her younger sister Aliana after pre-taping a future appearance on The Drew Barrymore Show in Manhattan on Thursday.

The 36-year-old SAG Award nominee wore a pastel blue mini-dress and white pumps while the 28-year-old unsigned singer coordinated with her big sister in a pastel pink halter mini-dress and blue pumps.

The Long Island-raised siblings were joined at CBS Broadcast Center by their mother, Dina Lohan, rocking black leather pants with high heels.

















						Lindsay Lohan and sister Aliana coordinate in pastel dresses in NYC
					

The 36-year-old former child star fueled rumors that she and Jamie Lee Curtis are 'all in' to star in a sequel to Mark Waters' 2003 hit remake Freaky Friday




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## prettyprincess

Sferics said:


> What did she do to her face? Fox eye surgery?


Her eyes look the same to me, but it looks like she dissolved those bad fillers she had and I don’t see the freckles on her face anymore. The new veneers look great. She looks beautiful!


----------



## Sferics

Ali Lohan's red pumps!


----------



## jenayb

V0N1B2 said:


> Botox, makeup, new teeth… I just want to know why didn’t she wear a bra in that gold dress?



I don't think she could have, TBH. But she likely has those little pasties on underneath I would think.... 

I think actually the fit of this dress was incredibly ill on her. Gorgeous dress, but a miss on her.


----------



## Kiradris

"...while the 28-year-old unsigned singer coordinated with her big sister in a pastel pink halter mini-dress and blue pumps. "

Omg, I love it when the DM gets shady.  Mama Lohan has been trying to make Aliana happen for _ years_, I can't believe they're still trying.  That girl needs a real world, non-entertainment job.


----------



## pevitagina

Lindsay Lohan gushes about new husband Bader Shammas while promoting comeback Christmas romantic comedy on NBC talk show​
Lindsay Lohan gushed about new husband Bader Shammas on Thursday while promoting her new Christmas film on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.

The 36-year-old actress was first congratulated by show host Jimmy, 48, on getting married and he asked her how married life was going.

'It's great. It's amazing I met my person. You never know if you're going to find that in life and he's an amazing guy, man. I love him and we're a great team,' said Lindsay who wore a sleeveless red leather Versace dress on the NBC talk show.





















						Lindsay Lohan gushes about new husband Bader Shammas on NBC talk show
					

The 36-year-old actress gushed about new husband Bader Shammas on Thursday while promoting her new Christmas film on The Tonight Show Starring Jimmy Fallon.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## A1aGypsy

V0N1B2 said:


> Botox, makeup, new teeth… I just want to know why didn’t she wear a bra in that gold dress?


She used to be pretty anti-bra. I’m assuming she is still on that train.


----------

